# Spin-Off: Which RM bag are you wearing today? (2)



## littlerock

Continued from this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/spin-off-which-rm-bag-you-wearing-today-277384.html

_*Posted by Deeliciouz:*_

"I thought this would be fun...My inspiration of course is this: Which RM Bag is your "Go To" bag?. With so many ladies having so many different bags and in so many different colors. I wanted to know how everyone rotates and manages to use their many different bags....

I'll start! 

Today (Thursday 4/10)
I'm wearing my Tangy Mama. 

For the past three days however, I've been utilizing my Wine Mam.  "


----------



## zoesma

my PH zip Devote.....


----------



## MAGJES

*Olive* MAM


----------



## ghall

black croc mac


----------



## sun.shyne

My black MAM is with me today...again.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine Mini Mini


----------



## TXGirlie

Turquoise MAC!


----------



## sgw135

nautical blue mam .... its gotten used so much recently that it cant stand up and it has stuff in it!! i love it!


----------



## balena

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## jadise

Nautical Blue MAM..


----------



## rinkydinks

I've been using my royal bw mam pretty much nonstop the past week, but I'm back to envy nikki for today because I need to bring a few pairs of shoes home from the office.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my Plum MAM today.  I love this color!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Been using my burg mam still.  I may give her a rest next week and pull out a different bag


----------



## Desi

Sadly I couldn't tell you when the last time I used anything RM besides a pouch! Its been a while...


----------



## tonij2000

BH 3 Zip MAC!


----------



## besabonita

Cheated on RM with my Belen Echandia Black Crash Take me Anywhere Midi!


----------



## kdo

Cheated on RM with my Chloe Heloise...


----------



## jsenning

Mini nikki in wine!  This is definitely one of my staples.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Bright Royal Studded Rocker, great for a day of shopping.


----------



## MAGJES

Out today with Pepper Roadie.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Burberry classic large Nova check Hobo.


----------



## Daydrmer

Black Stonewash MA


----------



## klj

I want to part with my BBW MAM/purple zipper and use something else.. but I just can't..
Soooooo....... I'm using it again today.


----------



## kimber

It is my first time to use my black cat linear stud nikki...It is awesome!!! (even though it has bird lining)


----------



## pink1

Harewood MB.  Perfect for errands!


----------



## stillsearching

Fawn Devote (still one of my RM faves)


----------



## rnp1987

siggy noir MAC, I'm so surprised I've been able to wear this as a daytime bag this week. I can even fit in my huge sunglasses case. I think I'll switch into a Nikki tomorrow for errands!


----------



## wonderwoman9

i've been carrying my new turq mac. i love the antique silver hw on it!


----------



## kaylob

Was out in Pike's Market yesterday with my family and my Ebony MAMM.


----------



## zoesma

PH Zip Devote...still breaking her in!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Took my Dk brown mini nikki out today


----------



## purseprincess32

No bag today stayed home cleaned and watched the movie CoCo before Chanel starring my favorite French Actress Audrey Tautou. It's great movie as long as you don't mind subtitles. I watch a lot of foreign movies so I don't mind. And my French isn't so bad although I can be a little rusty. haha


----------



## thedseer

i love audrey tautou!

stayed home today, so no bag, but bbw mam yesterday.


----------



## Laurie1276

I took my Custom Purple Mattie to the mall today.


----------



## rinkydinks

Wine mini b today, wore my grey patent quilted mac last night.


----------



## Krysja

Nautical Blue Mini Nikki for me!


----------



## loveuga

Stayed at home today... no bag for me.


----------



## knasarae

Noir Mini Nikki today.


----------



## MAGJES

I think I'm going to load up my one and only lonely* Navy Nikki *today for it's maiden voyage.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I took out gb roadie today


----------



## thedseer

bbw mam again! of course, left my work keys in my mustard croc mini nikki


----------



## Belle79

loveuga said:


> Stayed at home today... no bag for me.


 
Wish I was home too!  I've got my DG Mini Mattie.


----------



## zoesma

PH zip devote...again...i am so lazy at switching bags....


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM - it's LOVE!!!  PH is the best!


----------



## zoesma

PH is the best i agree!!! love it!!


----------



## booksandbags

i'm wearing my ph zip mam too!!!

rainy day here in south fla


----------



## fshnonmymind

Me and my new baby Royal/Brown Basketweave MAC went to work today.


----------



## purseprincess32

RM 3 zip PH MAC & DVF purple Andy Warhol beach bag.


----------



## themandy

I've been wearing my dark gray Mini Matinee since it came on Friday. It's coming with me again tomorrow.


----------



## kdo

Old school BBW!


----------



## d&blover84

yellow python MAC...recently gotten into rm, (like in the last three days, lol) and i am in love with these macs!


----------



## jadise

PH 3 Zip MAC


----------



## kaylob

I have my new to me FIG Darling packed in her dustbag safely in my work backpack for an after work party. I love the FIG color so much!


----------



## knasarae

Yesterday was Bumpy Beige Patent MAM, today is Mustard Mini Nikki.


----------



## Belle79

kaylob said:


> I have my new to me FIG Darling packed in her dustbag safely in my work backpack for an after work party. I love the FIG color so much!


 
I love how well we treat our bags - the bags themselves have to be packed safely in a dust bag, within another bag.  I would have done the same thing


----------



## Odebdo

Vintage Violet mini mattie...


----------



## Blackbirdie

Yesterday I went to watch the Bobsled teams at the Olympics so I cheated with my lesportsac tote, but today I am carrying my red nikki (which I love)


----------



## Laurie1276

Custom Purple Matinee went to the office with me this morning.  Brown Bear Nikki is heading to a meeting with me now.


----------



## MAGJES

It's raining here today....I wore my Purple Lizard MAC.


----------



## MKNS

BH 3 zip MAC.  I'm going to be running around with the kids toinght after work so I need to be hands free.


----------



## saragleave

Dark Grey Nikki and I have been spending some quality time together...switching to BC LS Nikki tomorrow though, I need to break her in!


----------



## d&blover84

mustard croc mac


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling!


----------



## veyda

Flowerstud dark gray Nikki


----------



## tejava

Finally back on track with RM.  I switched into my Cranberry Devote today.


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Mini Nikki on Day 2.


----------



## MAGJES

It's snowng in NC today...My cat is glued to the window in wonder. 

I'm carrying my *Burgundy MAM *today.  LOVE the glazed leathers for weather like this!!


----------



## katie_manx

Navy MAB. Blue like me doing night shift.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Luggage Mattie, the more I look at it, the more it looks like a whole mush of toffee LOL!


----------



## zoesma

black MAB


----------



## fshnonmymind

Royal w/ brown basketweave MAC!!!


----------



## baghag411

In honor of Knas, I broke out the "new to me" Mustard non-croc Mini Nikki today!!


----------



## knasarae

^Where are the PICS??


----------



## jsenning

chocolate stonewash nikki


----------



## kdo

Purple Patent Nikki!


----------



## uhohgloria

black mam.


----------



## besabonita

FIG Darling


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki - Day 3


----------



## Belle79

White Python MAC - her maiden voyage


----------



## zoesma

none...snowed in today....lol


----------



## pinkboudoir

Another day with Luggage Mattie.


----------



## Odebdo

VV mini mattie - day 2


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

New to me Beeeyoutiful Pebbled FIG Nikki made her debut today.


----------



## rinkydinks

zoesma said:


> none...snowed in today....lol



Me too!  Though if I do make it out at all, it's going to be either black patent quilted mac or grey patent quilted mac.


----------



## Blackbirdie

Brown linear stud nikki


----------



## pink1

Figgy mab to lunch and a little shopping.


----------



## Laurie1276

Brown Bear Nikki


----------



## sun.shyne

Wearing my Black MAM to work today but I'm changing into my grey croc 3-zip rocker later on.


----------



## jadise

Carried my Dark Grey Mini Matinee for the first time today .


----------



## knasarae

sun.shyne said:


> Wearing my Black MAM to work today but I'm changing into my grey croc 3-zip rocker later on.


 
I'm gonna have to start looking for you around town.  You have some great bags!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I've been cheating this week with other bags  
Coach maggie in walnut all week, tonight wearing a black lambskin Botkier kai convertible clutch out on my dinner date with hubby


----------



## Desi

katie_manx said:


> Navy MAB. Blue like me doing night shift.


 
 You're developing quite the RM collection dear 



pinkboudoir said:


> Luggage Mattie, the more I look at it, the more it looks like a whole mush of toffee LOL!


 
 When did you get this?! Pictures!!


----------



## Desi

I am finally wearing an RM after such a long time. 

I have rediscovered my emerald nikki and wore it today, i love it to death


----------



## d&blover84

ill be cheating with coach until one of my two nikkis comes in.  i'm dying for them to get here!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*Desi*, I got my Luggage Mattie during the last sale. It has been in storage for a while coz I was busy rotating my bags. I came to realise it is a great col & even works with colourful printed tops.


----------



## Desi

^its soo pretty. I love luggage!


----------



## Fleurine

Roadrunner purple mini b


----------



## Zombie Girl

Think I will wear my black croc MAC!


----------



## Meladen

Wine iguana MAM--first outing.


----------



## Odebdo

VV Mini Mattie Day 3


----------



## knasarae

Eggshell 3-Zip during the day.


----------



## booksandbags

Forest Nikki, yesterday and today.

I freaking LOVE this bag, especially the siggy HW


----------



## kaylob

FIG Darling. I love this color!


----------



## Laurie1276

Custom Purple Matinee


----------



## thegoreprincess

PH MAMM today!!!


----------



## katie_manx

Desi said:


> You're developing quite the RM collection dear
> 
> Thank you Desi! It's really due in part to lovely Minkettes here. Now I'm carrying my Wine Mini Beloved that I bought off another wonderful TPFer.


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Eggshell 3-Zip during the day.



Black/gold studded Rocker for night!


----------



## ghall

i wore my patent red nikki today! and just got my grey mattie loaded up for tomorrow!


----------



## Fleurine

katie_manx said:


> Desi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're developing quite the RM collection dear
> 
> Thank you Desi! It's really due in part to lovely Minkettes here. Now I'm carrying my Wine Mini Beloved that I bought off another wonderful TPFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhh. sounds very pretty. mod pix?
Click to expand...


----------



## zoesma

i am going to try out ms DB MAB today...


----------



## pamperz

GA elisha.


----------



## baghag411

Charcoal Patent Mini Nikki yesterday. . . and probably Dark Brown MAC today. . .


----------



## kaylob

Red MAC with silver hardware.


----------



## purseprincess32

To the gym this morning my silver Big Buddha Tiny Dancer bag. And in the afternoon running errands RM Steel Studded Rocker.


----------



## pink1

I carried my black w/ gunmetal rocker to a basketball game yesterday.  That bag is SO perfect for those types of outings.  Figgy mab is hanging w/ me today!


----------



## knasarae

Back to Mustard Croc Mini Nikki...


----------



## Fleurine

I'm off to change from my roadrunner purple mini b to my black cat (with neon pink pining) MAC.


----------



## katie_manx

Fleurine said:


> katie_manx said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhh. sounds very pretty. mod pix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe... shyyyyy.  You have the roadrunner purple MB? I looove purple and almost got that.
Click to expand...


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Back to Mustard Croc Mini Nikki...


 
... and again.  Day 5.


----------



## Fleurine

I'm wearing this...


----------



## pink1

Amazon green nikki to lunch w/ a buddy and then Target.


----------



## heathero

roadrunner purple nikki....my dental hygenist actually complimented me on it this am!


----------



## pink1

Bag change....amazon green wasn't matching.  Royal basketweave mab!


----------



## AmandaHW

Teal Nikki...maybe a little more of a summery color I guess but the weather here is still cold and blah.


----------



## TaraP

Finally took Dark Grey Mini Matinee out for a spin.   Loving it!


----------



## knasarae

pink1 said:


> Bag change....amazon green wasn't matching. Royal basketweave mab!


 
Lmao! That's so funny!


----------



## MissTiss

Still proudly carrying my BBW MAM w/Silver Hardware and Purple Zipper (I need an acronym for that!).   I put her away only once for ONE day and had to pull her back out.  LOVE IT!


----------



## pink1

And would you believe my lunch got cancelled.  All that bag changing and I"m back in my juicy track pants!!!!!



knasarae said:


> Lmao! That's so funny!


----------



## Odebdo

VV Mini Mattie day 5


----------



## sun.shyne

Navy Luxe MAC to work today


----------



## mdlovesbags

Black Haze Zip MAB a great bag but I really really really need a strap for her.  Unfortunately I realized this this morning - the first day of my self-imposed "stuff-fast."


----------



## themandy

Wearing my GE Matinee today. Seems huge after wearing the Mini Matinee!


----------



## ghall

Violet mac. Soo pretty but this is my very first time wearing it and i can see the piping splitting from the bag!!! On both sides there the stap connects!!! I just sent my black cat boho on friday for repair and the hardware on my patent red nikki broke on saturday!!! What is going on?!?!?


----------



## MAGJES

^^ oh no!!

Sage MAM      It's a beauty!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black Cat Rocker w/ silver studs & DVF Andy Warhol Explosion Tote.


----------



## knasarae

Day 6: Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.... my other bags are definitely getting jealous!


----------



## Code Blue

Burgundy MAC


----------



## Odebdo

Day 6 VV mini mattie


----------



## ghall

very first time EVER using my PH Darling!! it's gorgeous and the perfect hobo!!!


----------



## zoesma

Db mab


----------



## snakeygoddess

I'm using my (new to me) FIG Stud MAM that I traded for with another TPFer.  I am LOVING this leather!!!!!


----------



## d&blover84

periwinkle nikki.  been one of my dream rm bags for a while, glad i finally got her.  and for a steal!


----------



## besabonita

Mustard Croc MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today carried my Treesje Asher in pumpkin.


----------



## Fleurine

Black Cat MAC again...


----------



## pink1

Ocean mam!


----------



## Code Blue

Stormy Grey MAC


----------



## TaraP

Day 4 --->  Dark Grey Mini Matinee....


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki - Day 7


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

burgundy mam.  I am starting to think this could be my favorite bag


----------



## jadise

DG Mini Mattie


----------



## selkiewriter

Smooshy old school purple Nikki. I hope the weather gets nice so I can take out my new special order bag that just arrived (Stonewash emerald mini b).


----------



## thedseer

After several days with Mustard Croc Mini Nikki, I switched to ole faithful, BBW MAM. I&#8217;ve tried to convince myself that it&#8217;s silly to have two black MAMs with brass hardware, but I just love her


----------



## selkiewriter

Oops I meant Mini Nikki


----------



## kdo

Bbw mab...


----------



## ghall

i cheated. since it's pouring out i used my coach large patent camel sabrina


----------



## Odebdo

Knas and I must both be having a love affair with our RM of choice...

Day 7 VV mini mattie for me...it must be love as I have no urge to change out yet!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated b/c of snow & rain DVF Tote.


----------



## knasarae

Odebdo said:


> Knas and I must both be having a love affair with our RM of choice...
> 
> Day 7 VV mini mattie for me...it must be love as *I have no urge to change out yet!*



Me either!!


----------



## Odebdo

knasarae said:


> Me either!!



With the new Ms. Teal in the house and no urge to change out??  Then it *IS* love for you!!


----------



## veyda

Fuchsia Nikki


----------



## d&blover84

still miss lovely periwinkle nikki.  must have more nikkis...im in love


----------



## katie_manx

Jammin' Purple Nikki for me. Wanted something to hug.


----------



## MKNS

BH 3-zip MAC with the strap doubled-up.


----------



## knasarae

Odebdo said:


> With the new Ms. Teal in the house and no urge to change out?? Then it *IS* love for you!!


 
I know I was shocked when I decided to leave Ms. Teal in her dustbag today....  And with my BBW/gunmetal MAM coming tomorrow... And my Michael Kors hobo that I still haven't taken the tags off yet...

Day 8.  Mustard Croc Mini Nikki is an attention whore!! :lolots:


----------



## Odebdo

I'm right with ya...and I just picked up a gorgeous Espresso Stonewash MAM...and got my Emerald Stonewash Mini b, and the black stonewash mini b has yet to see daylight...

But...

Day 8 VV Mini Mattie!


----------



## ghall

my new royal bw mab is loaded up for use today... or to sit on my couch...


----------



## sun.shyne

Wearing my grey croc 3-zip rocker today!


----------



## Fleurine

For some reason, I can't stop wearing my black cat mac. It's like a cross between a winter and a spring bag.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Ah, I'm back to my Black with Gunmetal Roadie.  My all-time favorite bag.


----------



## zoesma

i cheated today....treesje asher in fuchsia....


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated DVF Tote


----------



## AmandaHW

New (to me) pale bronze MAB.


----------



## baghag411

Wine Darling!


----------



## besabonita

Cloud Grey MAM


----------



## TXGirlie

magenta MAC


----------



## knasarae

Still with my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki - 9 days and counting.


----------



## Belle79

Dg mac


----------



## Fleurine

I finally switched from the Black Cat MAC to the Grey Cat MAC. This neon piping works like an antidepressant on me.


----------



## ghall

Ivoru linear stud rocker. Taking ds to play at the mall!!!


----------



## Odebdo

9 days with VV mini Mattie...I think it is a record for me!


----------



## MAGJES

Day 3 ( or 4??) with Sage MAM!!


----------



## d&blover84

used periwinkle nikki for my daily outings, but switched to mustard croc mac when we went out for my dd8's bday dinner!


----------



## Cheryl24

Wore Jade Mattie yesterday!


----------



## baghag411

Mustard 3 Zip Rocker


----------



## baghag411

Are we gonna see double digits tomorrow??



Odebdo said:


> 9 days with VV mini Mattie...I think it is a record for me!


----------



## bign_17

I've been wearing my Chocolate Nikki for the past few weeks straight.  I have a Lapis Nikki waiting for me at the post office so after I go break her out when the PO opens in the am that will be my bag for the day.


----------



## MKNS

Going to wear my Harewood 3-zip Rocker for the first time today to go to DS's wrestling tournament!


----------



## Fleurine

Dove *grey*/Neon *Pink *MAC


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki is accompanying me to Alice in Wonderland.  - Day 10!


----------



## MAGJES

My new original Wine MAM....

Winston loves the stuffing....












He looks like a wild man here.....


----------



## Fleurine

magjes said:


> winston loves the stuffing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like a wild man here.....


 

omg!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Ohhhh Winston...  Your Wine MAM is gorgeous MAGJES but that little guy really does steal the show!


----------



## baghag411

Look at his little face!!!!!  Oh those eyes!!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## Kimmi

^He is soo cute!
I have been using my FIG MAC


----------



## Odebdo

baghag411 said:


> Are we gonna see double digits tomorrow??



Yuppers!!

Day 10 VV Mini Mattie...although she didn't get to go anywhere exciting with me like Knas's mini nikki...just to work...


----------



## baghag411

*Congratulations Odebdo and Knas for making it through 10 days without changing bags. . . * 

I know, I know. . . a little over the top. . . However, I _RARELY_ go 10 days with the same bag so I like to celebrate life's little victories. . .


----------



## kimber

My Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki...this leather is seriously amazing.


----------



## purseprincess32

LV black murakami Alma this morning/early afternoon. Late afternoon/evening Marc Jacobs large single fuchsia.


----------



## AmandaHW

FIG MAC...too small for my everyday bag, but I love it for a day out when I am without the kids


----------



## d&blover84

periwinkle nikki....just adore this bag


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> *Congratulations Odebdo and Knas for making it through 10 days without changing bags. . . *
> 
> I know, I know. . . a little over the top. . . However, I _RARELY_ go 10 days with the same bag so I like to celebrate life's little victories. . .



 You know me. . I rarely go TWO days without changing bags!  This is pretty impressive.


----------



## Laurie1276

Black MAB most of the day with the kids, but Black Snakeskin Lover's Clutch tonight to a food and wine festival with my husband.


----------



## xokimbe

because of the gorgeous weather we've been having and in preparation for my day out in the city tomorrow for the ballet, i pulled out my Lapis MAM.
(but she's going away once the snow hits hard again!)


----------



## chickpea

It was raining today, so Lavender Roadie was out with me.  Can't wait until it's sunny again and VV MM can come out to play!


----------



## baghag411

I cheated with my Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Hobo. . .


----------



## mama_jenna

Today I carried my very first MAM in Grape!  It is new to me and I am in LOVE!


----------



## Odebdo

knasarae said:


> You know me. . I rarely go TWO days without changing bags!  This is pretty impressive.



It is for me too....I normally change out at least twice a week so VV MM is a rarity....of course DH just noticed this one today...his exact words were..."well...that is a very purple bag" 

You think?  

Sheesh.  Men.

At least he didn't come out with "when did you get that one?


----------



## Fleurine

^^^Most straight men are clueless about bags...hey at least he_ noticed _the color.

Meanwhile Im going back to *black*. New (to me) *noir* mattie.


----------



## knasarae

Odebdo said:


> It is for me too....I normally change out at least twice a week so VV MM is a rarity....of course DH just noticed this one today...his exact words were..."well...that is a very purple bag"
> 
> You think?
> 
> Sheesh.  Men.
> 
> At least he didn't come out with "when did you get that one?



DF still has yet to mention my Mustard Croc MN. Maybe he has finally given up lol!! Unfortunately I can't carry it today. I'm going to a bridal show and need a big bag to carry freebies and brochures etc.


----------



## Fleurine

mama_jenna said:


> Today I carried my very first MAM in Grape! It is new to me and I am in LOVE!


 
*Congrats* on this by the way!


----------



## loveuga

It's been a while since I posted in here... today, the sun is shining, it's almost "warm" for Ohio standards (sad that 40s is warm), and I don't know what Nikki to take out and about!

It might be a Noir Nikki kind of day.


----------



## knasarae

^Its totally a "warm" Ohio day!!!


----------



## baghag411

I've decided to take the "10 day" challenge. . . I'm starting with my Mustard Mini Nikki:  Day 1. . .


----------



## loveuga

10 days, wow... do you think you can do it?!  I think I could do it with a few of my bags.  go baggie go!  I will be your cheerleader


----------



## Krysja

Going to wear my Dark Brown MAC today, as I just have to make a quick trip


----------



## baghag411

^^Love this bag!!!!!!! 

Thanks *Love*--I haven't even changed into the Mustard Mini Nikki and I'm already thinking about using something different!  LOL!


----------



## loveuga

baghag411 said:


> Thanks *Love*--I haven't even changed into the Mustard Mini Nikki and I'm already thinking about using something different!  LOL!



hahahahaha!  Well, if it's any consolation... I haven't decided which bag to wear today either.


----------



## knasarae

Baghag you can dooo-et!


----------



## Odebdo

Haggers...10 day challenge!!  I love it...and already thinking on quitting before even beginning...love that too!!

Well, my run came to an end...I had a new Treesje bag that I needed to give a spin...so VV Mini Mattie is taking a rest...


----------



## bign_17

Where is BH?????.....we need an update did you start your 10 day challenge today!!! 

For me today it was Lapis Nikki again.


----------



## kaylob

I brought my blue wave MAC out shopping in Seattle (it was a strangely sunny day in the Pacific Northwest).


----------



## knasarae

bign_17 said:


> Where is BH?????.....we need an update did you start your 10 day challenge today!!!
> 
> For me today it was Lapis Nikki again.


 
I think she will start tomorrow.


----------



## Cloud5

Just pulled mini nikki in luggage out!  She has been in hiding for a few months.  Tomorrow will be her first day out!


----------



## besabonita

I cheated, Belen Echandia TME Midi Black Crash


----------



## d&blover84

periwinkle nikki, day 3 i guess since i switched out friday night for dinner.


----------



## Fleurine

kaylob said:


> I brought my blue wave MAC out shopping in Seattle (it was a strangely sunny day in the Pacific Northwest).


 
I *love* this combo in the MAC!!!
 It's pretty, indescribable while still being a bit _out there_. When I wear mine I get many comments on it...I am on day 2 of* noir* mattie ...this would be a very easy bag to wear for 10 days (not that Im committing myself or anything...)


----------



## knasarae

Lol @ Fleurine. 

I am back to my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki today.  I'm thinking I should debut Teal tomorrow... we'll see.


----------



## kdo

Cheating with my HH Blueberry Trophy...


----------



## MAGJES

My cat is keeping my "RM cat" company today while I work.  












Leopard MAM with Noir Trim / Old school Brass Hardware


----------



## Fleurine

MAGJES said:


> My cat is keeping my "RM cat" company today while I work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard MAM with Noir Trim / Old school Brass Hardware


 
*This* *bag is so* *unique!!*. Does it exist in an MAB? Are there any shots of you modeling it anywhere?


----------



## MAGJES

Fleurine....I don't think I've seen it in a MAB anywhere.  I'll post a mod picture later tonight!!


----------



## rnp1987

Lovely Lapis Nikki has been hanging out with me since Thursday.... I was considering selling her to fund another purchase but I love how it slouches!!! I know this is blasphemy, but the leather is way better than my original recut wine nikki from '08!!


----------



## kimber

Cheating with my chocolate Moni Moni Splendor. This bag is such a comfortable casual bag.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mason Cross body.


----------



## Cheryl24

It was rainy off & on all day so I carried Dark Navy Patent MAM


----------



## bign_17

rnp1987 said:


> Lovely Lapis Nikki has been hanging out with me since Thursday.... I was considering selling her to fund another purchase but I love how it slouches!!! I know this is blasphemy, but the leather is way better than my original recut wine nikki from '08!!


 
I'm right there with you rnp, Lapis Nikki had been hogging up all of my attention since last week!


----------



## baghag411

10 Day Bag Challenge Update:  I've already used 2 different bags since yesterday. . . I have serious commitment issues. . . ush:


----------



## eye.bag

Coral MAC with mixed gold hardware. My 77yr old Mother-In-Law loved it when she saw it!


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> I am back to my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki today. I'm thinking I should debut Teal tomorrow... we'll see.


 
I was wrong.  Still with Mustard Croc. 



baghag411 said:


> 10 Day Bag Challenge Update: I've already used 2 different bags since yesterday. . . I have serious commitment issues. . . ush:


 
Lol, what are we going to do with you?


----------



## Fleurine

On to day 3, *noir mattie *(I doubt this could last another week...)


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> 10 Day Bag Challenge Update:  I've already used 2 different bags since yesterday. . . I have serious commitment issues. . . ush:


...BH - I'll start to worry when you start carrying 2 or 3 at the time.   
now THAT"S a sure sign of commitment issues.....!!


----------



## d&blover84

day 4 periwinkle nikki.  it's trying to rain so may have to switch to yellow python mac so my nikki is safe!


----------



## sun.shyne

Wearing my new Black Ink 3-Zip MAC...I love it!


----------



## Krysja

Seafoam mini nikki for me


----------



## purseprincess32

PH 3 zip MAC w/ my DVF Tote in purple Andy Warhol Explosion.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm sporting my lovely new Vintage Violet Mini Matinee.


----------



## Fleurine

I just switched to *black cat MAB*...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

wore my coffee bean rocker to run out real quick today.


----------



## d&blover84

well only made it to day four with periwinkle nikki.  it's raining for real now, so i can't risk her!  switched to yellow python mac for work!    i just adore these macs.  now i know why everyone gets so addicted to them!


----------



## kdo

PH Zip MAM!


----------



## Cloud5

mini nikki luggage - Day 2


----------



## baghag411

Mustard 3 Zip Rocker. . . of course, it will not see Day 2!


----------



## MAGJES

I cheated today.....


----------



## katie_manx

I am going to bring my (new to me, from a wonderful fellow TPFer!) Pepper MAM out for the first time this evening. She's going to watch me whack the drums at church practice.


----------



## pinkboudoir

After a short RM appearance with my MAM last Fri, I am back to cheating on Treesje!


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC.  Haven't carried this in a while!


----------



## MKNS

kdo said:


> PH Zip MAM!


 
Same here.  I LOVE this bag!


----------



## mdlovesbags

New to me Matinee in jade.


----------



## purseprincess32

Rebecca Minkoff MAC Teal


----------



## fshnonmymind

2nd day with Vintage Violet Mini Matinee.


----------



## bign_17

baghag411 said:


> 10 Day Bag Challenge Update: I've already used 2 different bags since yesterday. . . I have serious commitment issues. . . ush:


 
:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


For me today it is Night Nikki!


----------



## Fleurine

*Black* *Cat* Morning After Bag ~ *day* *2*


----------



## d&blover84

lovely yellow python mac for me today....hoping i can switch back to nikki tomorrow if the rain lets up.  serious flooding here all of a sudden!


----------



## Krysja

Seafoam mini nikki again for me, maybe rose mini nikki tomorrow...


----------



## Cloud5

mini nikki luggage - Day 3


----------



## FrankieP

A rarer one, black Amour.


----------



## baghag411

Okay, I can do this. . . Black Cat MAC. . . Day 1. . .


----------



## Fleurine

I might roll through today with just a Benjamins wallet in Teal.


----------



## d&blover84

baghag411 said:


> Okay, I can do this. . . Black Cat MAC. . . Day 1. . .




lol, you can do it!


----------



## knasarae

Rain for the next few days...  Carrying my Bumpy Beige Patent MAC today. 



baghag411 said:


> Okay, I can do this. . . Black Cat MAC. . . Day 1. . .


 
:lolots:


----------



## bign_17

baghag411 said:


> Okay, I can do this. . . Black Cat MAC. . . Day 1. . .


 
I'm rooting for you BH!!!


Cheated today ~ Treesje Avalon in Smog


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Almond stud nikki....love!


----------



## Odebdo

Got out my BBW MAMM with gunmetal HW out today....


----------



## kellymcd

Linear stud black cat Nikki!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-black.


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC, its Raining in Seattle and this MAC is perfect!


----------



## baghag411

Nope. . . couldn't do it. . . I'm hopeless. . . completely hopeless. . . Hmmm. . . maybe the White Python MAC might make it. . .


----------



## d&blover84

baghag411 said:


> Nope. . . couldn't do it. . . I'm hopeless. . . completely hopeless. . . Hmmm. . . maybe the White Python MAC might make it. . .




lol  

i got to switch into periwinkle nikki today since the rain stopped.  very happy to have her back out to play!


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> Nope. . . couldn't do it. . . I'm hopeless. . . completely hopeless. . . Hmmm. . . maybe the White Python MAC might make it. . .



One of these days you're going to have to settle down.


----------



## baghag411

^^I truly am a bag whore. . . :shame:


----------



## zoesma

cheating.....treesje chocolate marseille.....


----------



## knasarae

Another day with BBP MAC.


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC again!


----------



## klj

I'm still carrying my BBW MAM  everyday since I've gotten it...ADORE this bag.
I'm boring, I think..!
I think I'm going to switch it to a rocker today..


----------



## Odebdo

Another day with my BBW MAMM....


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today DVF Tote & Botkier Clyde in black.


----------



## Fleurine

So far I've gotten 3 compliments on my Black Cat MAB...totally unexpectedly. Unfortunately it is no longer leather weather in New York. I need to do a bag change...


----------



## knasarae

Stormed all night, raining all day....


Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## zoesma

rain rain go away....
my sak today since NY is being drenched!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Light grey MAB with light gold sig. HW to Columbus Circle for watch repairs.


----------



## katie_manx

Wine Mini Beloved. Excellent for shopping.


----------



## jojon21

^Cheating today with my Coach Bridgit.


----------



## ghall

wine MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

Eeek tired of the rain! My DVF Tote and Black MAC. Last night to the movies I carried my classic Burberry nova check tote.


----------



## baghag411

SO Stonewash Red/Brown Darling is making her debut. . . FINALLY. . . no rain in sight!


----------



## bign_17

Still cloudy here and wet.......drizzled off and on all day, but I couldn't help it, debut my new to me Scarlet Nikki....


----------



## thedseer

rainy weekend, and 6+ months later, still in love with my mustard croc mini nikki - best impulse buy ever!!


----------



## d&blover84

still periwinkle nikki...been a while now.  tomorrow will be one of THREE new bags, LOL.  very excited!


----------



## knasarae

bign_17 said:


> Still cloudy here and wet.......drizzled off and on all day, but I couldn't help it, debut my new to me Scarlet Nikki....



This bag is excellent in the rain.  I carried mine in the rain yesterday and today.


----------



## bign_17

knasarae said:


> This bag is excellent in the rain. I carried mine in the rain yesterday and today.


 
Knas..you are absolutely right!!!!.....it was actually your post from yesterday that gave me the courage to take it out today, and it was perfect.


----------



## Cloud5

Mini Devote Burgundy


----------



## ghall

i used wine mac today but i just loaded up almond stud devote for tomorrow


----------



## knasarae

The debut of my BBW MAM with purple zipper track and (light) gunmetal hardware.  



bign_17 said:


> Knas..you are absolutely right!!!!.....it was actually your post from yesterday that gave me the courage to take it out today, and it was perfect.


----------



## Fleurine

thedseer said:


> rainy weekend, and 6+ months later, still in love with my mustard croc mini nikki - best impulse buy ever!!


 
Yay for impulse buys!

I think I'm going to take *dove grey/neon pink* MAB (aka grey cat MAB) out for her debut appearance... to the bank.


----------



## thedseer

Grey croc rocker as it&#8217;s still raining, and I&#8217;m going straight from work to HH and salsa dancing, and the crossbody option is perfect for that!


----------



## rnp1987

Lapis nikki for about 10 days now.... I've fallen in love all over again! I was always scared I wouldn't use her since I wear so much black, but I've gotten over my phobia of wearing navy blue and black together.


----------



## pink1

Old school figgy mab!  I believe she is my favorite.


----------



## d&blover84

cardinal nikki!  i adore this bag.  can't wait for her to break in a little


----------



## baghag411

^^Love your signature *d&b*!!

Tomorrow I should be getting my White Python MAC. . . THAT will be the start of my 10 day usage. . . wish me luck!


----------



## xlana

^^
Omgness, how many MACs have you accumulated since the last time we had coffee?!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Yes BH...how many are you up to now?


----------



## baghag411

Let me count. . . be right back. . .


----------



## baghag411

Okay. . . Burnt Orange, Burgundy, Black Haze 3 Zip, Teal 3 Zip, PH 3 Zip, Cardinal, Dark Brown, Royal 3 Zip, Black Cat, Emergreen 3 Zip, Grey Patent, Custom Yellow, and White Python makes 13!!  Oh no!  I can't do odd numbers. . .


----------



## xlana

Wow....quite a collection!! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## baghag411

I must admit Black Cat with gunmetal hardware is my fave right now!


----------



## xlana

^^
I keep telling myself I don't need another MAC. But I've always loved the FIG MAC! Here I am contemplating another bag when I just got my HG bag!! *sigh* I need to snap myself back into control!


----------



## baghag411

Those MACs do it to you. . . I swear. . . they are like bag crack!


----------



## Cheryl24

13?  Hope you're not superstitious!

Or even if you're not, you can use that as your excuse to add another one!


----------



## xlana

baghag411 said:


> Those MACs do it to you. . . I swear. . . they are like bag crack!



LOL!! I said the SAME THING to my coworker at work today!! I and I quote told them "Purses are like crack to me, it's like purse crack."


----------



## ghall

as edward said to bella- i will say to MAC- "you're like my own personal brand of heroin"


----------



## baghag411

^^LOL!!  Yes, MACs are my own personal brand of heroin. . .


----------



## baghag411

I am. . . I either need to sell one or add one. . . LOL!



Cheryl24 said:


> 13?  Hope you're not superstitious!
> 
> Or even if you're not, you can use that as your excuse to add another one!


----------



## ghall

definately add one... or 2.. or  7


----------



## kimber

Old school chocolate mam. I haven't used this one in a while.


----------



## pink1

Amazon green nikki.  The weather is warming up and it feels springy!


----------



## d&blover84

so far, my cardinal nikki


----------



## booksandbags

Purple Haze MAM aka LOVE OF MY LIFE.

I freaking LOVE this bag... everytime I wear I fall in love with it again...

I hope RM brings back this dark beautiful gunmetal color on the HW


----------



## purseprincess32

Purple Haze 3 zip MAC


----------



## Blackbirdie

royal linear studded nikki...I can't get enough of the antique silver hardware!


----------



## knasarae

Black BBW


----------



## MKNS

baghag411 said:


> Okay. . . Burnt Orange, Burgundy, Black Haze 3 Zip, Teal 3 Zip, PH 3 Zip, Cardinal, Dark Brown, Royal 3 Zip, Black Cat, Emergreen 3 Zip, Grey Patent, Custom Yellow, and White Python makes 13!! Oh no! *I can't do odd numbers*. . .


 

I'm the same way - have to have even numbers.  I say buy one!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

xlana said:


> LOL!! I said the SAME THING to my coworker at work today!! I and I quote told them "Purses are like crack to me, it's like purse crack."



LOL. Some girl came into my work with a Chocolate Fendi Spy and I was like HEY! IS THAT A FENDI SPY IN CHOCOLATE?! IT IS VERY PRETTY . She was like ...what? I got it as a gift. My male coworker who was ringing her up was like WTF, how do you know that? I started listing off all the details of the Spy, like the little spy compartment under the flap, and the detailing on the handles, etc. etc. He was completely like WTF.

Afterwards he was like HOW do you know that. I sheepishly said I love purses. He was like you're a girl, of course you like purses. I told him dude, you don't understand. I L.O.V.E purses. He shut up after that. Probably thinks I'm cray cray.


----------



## Fleurine

I wore my *dove grey*/*neon pink* MAB today...but I am so excited to put my stuff into my new (to me) *Emerald MAB* for St. Patrick's Day tomorrow!


----------



## jojon21

Took my Stonewash Emerald Mini Beloved out for the first time today - love it! It's all ready to go for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## d&blover84

Fleurine said:


> I wore my *dove grey*/*neon pink* MAB today...but I am so excited to put my stuff into my new (to me) *Emerald MAB* for St. Patrick's Day tomorrow!





woohoo!  i'll be rocking my pine mac for st patty's day!  thanks for reminding me to switch!


----------



## rinkydinks

I always wear my Envy Nikki to work, so I guess I'm always prepared for St. Patrick's day (though I guess with a name like Erin it's to be expected ), but I'll probably keep with the theme and take my Emergreen 3-zip out tomorrow night.


----------



## ghall

i've got my evergreen elisha ready for tomorrow


----------



## anatidaephobia

I was about to post that I was going to wear my royal linear stud roadie today, but you guys reminded me of what day it is, so I'll change my plans. So, today, I'll be wearing my emergreen mini B.


----------



## pink1

Amazon green nikki again!  Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## kimber

I don't own a green bag. ....I am cheating with Alexander Wang Rocco.


----------



## knasarae

I'm still rocking my BBW/gunmetal MAM.  I am wearing green though, lol.


----------



## MAGJES

*Emerald * MAM of course!!​


----------



## d&blover84

pine mac!!!! happy st patty's day everyone!


----------



## Fleurine

^^^I can't resist posting the lining of my bag...my first and only RM with FDL lining & the first time I've taken her out of the house...


----------



## Belle79

^^She is beautiful :greengrin:


----------



## baghag411

I'm feeling nostalgic today so I decided to use my Noir Mini Nikki (she started this addiction. . . )


----------



## Blackbirdie

I totally forgot it was St. Paddy's day and ended up carrying my royal linear stud nikki (day 3).  I'll have to switch to my leaf nikki tonight before I go out.


----------



## kdo

Thinking about my envy in honor of st. paddy's but carrying my PH MAM.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated in honor of St. Paddy's day I carried my Treesje Mason Cross Body in Green w/ gold studs & hw.


----------



## FrankieP

Black Haze 3-Zip MAC.


----------



## Coach12

Black pepper nikki


----------



## xlana

My new Wine Nikki!!


----------



## Odebdo

have had a few RM cheat days...

But tomorrow...

VV Mini Mattie comes back out...probably not for a 10 day run...but until Tuesday at least if something is delivered on Monday as scheduled....


----------



## rinkydinks

^^ hmm what could you be waiting for?


----------



## Fleurine

Beloved mini in *black haze*


----------



## Sorocaba

DT Nikki!


----------



## knasarae

BBW/gunmetal MAM.


----------



## Odebdo

rinkydinks said:


> ^^ hmm what could you be waiting for?



VV Mini Mattie needed a sister!


----------



## ghall

fuschia mac


----------



## TaraP

Doing a lot of running around at work so using the old stand by Pepper MAM..

Odebdo- Ooo Deb! I know! I'm excited for you!


----------



## baghag411

Noir Mini Nikki - Day 2!!!

Congrats Deb!!  Aster Alice has the Salmon MM online now, so it could be triplets for you!!!


----------



## Blackbirdie

I'm cheating today with my Olivia Harris N/S Knot Hobo.


----------



## rnp1987

Lapis nikki for 2 weeks straight!!! Actually wearing a cute outfit to work today, I'll try and snap a pic for the mod thread


----------



## fshnonmymind

I broke out my Metallic Blue MAC today to go with my nice bright yellow top. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## besabonita

Mustard Croc MAC!


----------



## Fleurine

I think I'm gonna go for the wine mattie tomorrow...there really is something special about that bag!


----------



## d&blover84

cardinal nikki.....i really really adore this one!


----------



## baghag411

Tomorrow:  Noir Mini Nikki. . . Day 3


----------



## d&blover84

^^^^^ you can do it!  make it to day ten!


----------



## ghall

Fleurine said:


> I think I'm gonna go for the wine mattie tomorrow...there really is something special about that bag!


man! she is sooo beautiful!


----------



## ghall

just got my yellow c-ya later ready for tomorrow- i need more of this bag! at least one more!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

my crema beloved mini, been using her everyday for the last week!


----------



## Belle79

My new FIG Mini Nikki


----------



## MAGJES

Bright and Beautiful *CARDINAL* MAC!!


----------



## Is it on sale?

It's going to get up to...I swear I am absolutely giddy...74 degrees here today, and so in celebration of a preview to Spring I broke out my Teal MAC!


----------



## bign_17

baghag411 said:


> Tomorrow: Noir Mini Nikki. . . Day 3


 
Woot Woot.....Go BH, you can do it!!!


For me today it's my NEW TO ME Burgundy Nikki!!!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Actually Hags...it is salmon I am waiting for from AA...I really "want" the dark grey Mini Mattie...but am on the fence on how close to my Sage MAM it will be...

Day 2 VV Mini Mattie


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I pulled out my dk brown mini nikki today


----------



## baghag411

I appreciate your support, however, I switched over to my Periwinkle Nikki!!  LOL!  



bign_17 said:


> Woot Woot.....Go BH, you can do it!!!
> 
> 
> For me today it's my NEW TO ME Burgundy Nikki!!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheated today with my Marc by Marc Jacobs Posh Turnlock Tote in Electric Violet. Poor bag needed some love.


----------



## chickpea

I was a cheater too, wearing my new MBMJ Percy Turnlock crossbody bag in Bright Blue.  I love this blue.  LOVE!


----------



## LunaLovegood

^ I LOVE the Bright Blue!!!! I saw the Natasha Turnlock in this color at Nordstrom and it was SO gorgeous!! The leather was so soft too. I need a bag in this color.


----------



## ghall

just got my white python mac ready for tomorrow. i have sooo many unused bags- but don't want to give them up- so everyday i'm switching into a new one until they're ALL used! LOL


----------



## d&blover84

got my charcoal patent mab in the mail today, so instantly switched.  she has already been out to dinner with me   totally love this bag!


----------



## chickpea

LunaLovegood said:


> ^ I LOVE the Bright Blue!!!! I saw the Natasha Turnlock in this color at Nordstrom and it was SO gorgeous!! The leather was so soft too. I need a bag in this color.



It's the perfect pop of blue!  It looks good with almost any outfit I've paired it with!  

I was really tempted to get the RM BF pouch in black, but I'm really happy I went with this instead.  My RM addiction is is a slippery slope and I'm trying to fight the urge to buy all-RM like I tend to.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

black MAC with gold hardware, perfect for springy weather!


----------



## MAGJES

Sage MAM!!


----------



## Odebdo

Day 3 with VV Mini Mattie...


----------



## Fleurine

Morning After Clutch in dark grey with SHW


----------



## purseprincess32

Teal MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

No where to go today, too much yard work. But dk brown mini Nikki is all ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## d&blover84

carried brown patent mab all day today...must say i adore this one.  i'm surprised it was so easy to carry while shopping


----------



## clb1968

I carried my purple nikki most of the day.


----------



## bign_17

Yesterday and part of today Burgundy Nikki, for the later part of the day I switched into Scarlet Nikki....lately I've been going Nikki crazy..


----------



## Fleurine

*Stonewashed* black beloved mini with SHW


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Purple haze MAB


----------



## veyda

B&W Tie Dye Easy Rider Hobo.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Going shopping in downtown Portland with my PH MAMM today!!!


----------



## Fleurine

I'm totally switching to my MAB in seagreen~


----------



## ghall

i'm gonna get my royal bw mab ready for tomorrw


----------



## bign_17

Lapis Nikki


----------



## d&blover84

charcoal patent mab again....rainy icky weather AGAIN!


----------



## Belle79

Bumpy Black Patent MAC - It's her first outing


----------



## MAGJES

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> No where to go today, too much yard work. But dk brown mini Nikki is all ready to go tomorrow.


Same here....Great weekend for yardwork....It was LONG overdue for me.

Shhhhh...... don't tell my RMs....I'm cheating today


----------



## Joceybaby23

Royal Linear Stud Nikki


----------



## jenniletv

I am carrying my old school wine MAM.


----------



## ghall

decided to use my grey matinee  she's perfection...


----------



## katie_manx

Packing red patent MAM for tomorrow.


----------



## Blackbirdie

wine nikki


----------



## rnp1987

Cheating


----------



## Belle79

DG MAC


----------



## jenniletv

Still carrying my Wine MAM but I have my Wine mini beloved call my name again.  I am still undecided on the mini beloved as to whether or not its for me.  It seems small for my tastes.  I may end up selling it eventually and getting the bigger size.


----------



## d&blover84

still charcoal patent mab.  she's so fantastic for my work days since i can just throw everything in her and run


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

wore dk brown mini nikki this morning and switched to coffee bean rocker for the boys band concert this evening


----------



## knasarae

Over the weekend:  BBW/gunmetal MAM as travel bag / Teal 3-Zip by day / Pepper-gold Studded Rocker by night

Monday:  BBW/gunmetal MAM

Tuesday:  non-RM (BBW/gunmetal MAM was sent for repair )


----------



## Odebdo

Saturday night...Goldsnake Lover's Clutch came out to play for date night!!

And tonight, my Sagey (Sage stonewash from recent SO) was calling loudly from the closet...so she is packed up and ready to rock tomorrow!


----------



## Is it on sale?

Black Cat original MAC with pink trim.  It's been seriously overcast here and the pop of pink trim makes me happy!


----------



## MAGJES

I'm going to use my Royal BW MAM tomorrow....the one from the special order.  
It's a gorgeous bag!!


Speaking of Special Orders......wondering about that SW Tobacco


----------



## bhalpop

I'm off for sun and fun (Vacay) so I'm rebreaking in my WBW MAM (was off for rehab most of last year- LMB and handles) and taking my bright blue studded rocker with me, too.


----------



## sugarz6

Pool Mini Nikki to farmers market late afternoon.


----------



## baghag411

Mustard Mini Nikki!!!


----------



## mdlovesbags

First outing for my teal MAM


----------



## d&blover84

black cat mac....love this one.


----------



## besabonita

FIG darling!


----------



## Code Blue

Stonewash Black Nikki


----------



## bxvixen

Still rockin my flame!


----------



## MAGJES

I really really enjoyed using this little beauty today!!


----------



## klj

bxvixen said:


> Still rockin my flame!



I just love the shade of blue of your flame ..*bxvixen*..is gorgeous!


----------



## rinkydinks

GE mattie's first outing today, she came to work.


----------



## Code Blue

MAGJES said:


> I really really enjoyed using this little beauty today!!


 
I love this *magjes*!  The royal leather and blue zipper just POP!


----------



## baghag411

*Pepper* Nikki!


----------



## ghall

got stormy grey 3 zip mac ready for tomorrow... i cheated with coach black kristin hobo today


----------



## jenniletv

Wine mini beloved for me today.


----------



## d&blover84

cheating with louis...it's been months! he was lonely


----------



## jojon21

Stonewash Emerald Mini Beloved - haven't put it away since I got it!


----------



## Odebdo

Rainy day...so Sagey got put away...cheating with a BE today...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

it's a rainy day here, so I pulled out glazed brown roadie.  What a great bag for a rainy day.  Still smiling


----------



## jadise

OH Mini Beloved


----------



## baghag411

Rainy here too. . . Charcoal Patent Mini Nikki


----------



## jenniletv

I don't have a rainy day bag.    Maybe I need to get one!!  LOL!!


----------



## besabonita

FIG Darling again...I love this leather!


----------



## Fleurine

jenniletv said:


> I don't have a rainy day bag.  Maybe I need to get one!! LOL!!


 
YES! Could be a good idea. Very practical thinking.
I was wearing black patent quilted MAB today & yesterday...I might wear my new (to me) neon pink PVC mac tomorrow if it rains.


----------



## jenniletv

I am carrying this baby today!!!!!


----------



## baghag411

^^Gorgeous 

TEAL  3 Zip MAC for me today. . . matching wallet too!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^BH...I *LOVE *your colorful new avatar!!

I'm using "old faithful" today!!


----------



## Odebdo

My Sagey MAM came back out today with the sunshine!!


----------



## Fleurine

MAGJES said:


> ^^^BH...I *LOVE *your colorful new avatar!!





MAGJES said:


> I'm using "old faithful" today!!




No rain here either...maybe I'll pull out my BBW too. I just polished her hardware.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have been using my roadie again today, but for tonight I will probably use my rocker....school carnival tonight for the kids


----------



## ghall

im cheating w/ my new mbmj expresso twisted groovee


----------



## purseprincess32

Teal MAC & earlier Coach Large patent purple Zoe.


----------



## thedseer

carrying my bbw mam nonstop for like 2 weeks now - been too lazy/busy to change out, plus it really is the perfect bag!


----------



## bhalpop

I'm breaking in my Christmas gift, bright royal studded rocker. She is gathering compliments whereever she goes! And I'm really surprised she isn't too small. Just right and i'm falling in love!


----------



## ghall

got my royal bw MAB ready for tomorrow and she even has her gold minkette charm on


----------



## MAGJES

SW Blue MAM has not seen the light of day for awhile.


----------



## MKNS

BH 3 zip MAC.  I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Odebdo

Sage Stone Wash MAM...


----------



## Fleurine

I'm trying out my pool MAB today...


----------



## baghag411

Feels like a MAM kinda day. . . either Concord or Tangie. . .


----------



## Fleurine

OMG guys! I had a moment of bag greatness...I was with my friend (a gay guy) on a bus in Midtown Manhattan yesterday afternoon. I was carrying my Pool MAB for the first time...after we got off the bus, he told me he overheard some girl saying to her boyfriend, "I LOVE THAT BAG." So, there you have it.


----------



## klj

Cheating..
Taking my new Chloe for a spin!


----------



## baghag411

Black Cat MAC today!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

took olive mam out for the first time today. Not sure what I qa waiting for.  She is so beautiful. Even dh commented on her....twice. An he never comments on my bags.


----------



## baghag411

^^Awesome!!!


----------



## d&blover84

finished with louis and switched into my charcoal patent mab.  LOVE this bag


----------



## knasarae

MAGJES said:


> SW Blue MAM has not seen the light of day for awhile.



I love the way your bag has patina'd!  Looks just like denim!


----------



## knasarae

Yesterday was White Python MAC.  Today was Scarlet Mini Nikki.


----------



## baghag411

Wine Mini Devote   It's the only RM I ever get compliments on. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

day 2...olive mam


----------



## Fleurine

Neon Pink PVC Morning After Clutch


----------



## knasarae

Since it's still raining I've stuck with Scarlet Mini Nikki for a second day.


----------



## klj

MAGJES said:


> SW Blue MAM has not seen the light of day for awhile.


Gorgeous...


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Rainy Day = Purple Patent Mini Nikki


----------



## ghall

mustard croc mac


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC, Its raining MAD here in Seattle! Off to see a movie with DH while my friend watches my son!


----------



## d&blover84

cardinal nikki


----------



## knasarae

Dark Grey siggy hardware MAC


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^ Gorgeous!

I've been wearing my orig. FIG Nikki.  Ladies here in Fontainebleau and Paris seem to love this bag!  I've gotten lots of compliments!


----------



## Fleurine

Pouring rain in NYC= neon pink pvc mac with matching raincoat in AM but I think I should switch to BQP MAB for job interview in afternoon.

As you can imagine, you get nonstop compliments/comments on the neon pink thing...


PS Happy Passover if you are celebrating


----------



## ghall

knasarae said:


> Dark Grey siggy hardware MAC


i desperately want this!


----------



## ghall

blue patent woven mac


----------



## knasarae

ghall said:


> i desperately want this!


 
I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## ghall

knasarae said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you!


thanks friend


----------



## Krysja

Wearing my nautical blue mini nikki today


----------



## thedseer

old faithful, bbw mam


----------



## shezarealgem

Blue MAB


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC, still raining in Seattle.


----------



## klj

knasarae said:


> Dark Grey siggy hardware MAC


 

I'm wearing mine too!


----------



## d&blover84

ive worn two today.  cardinal nikki for first half, and just switched to periwinkle nikki (my favorite)


----------



## bign_17

Burgundy Nikki for the past 3 days


----------



## knasarae

Black Haze/gunmetal 3-Zip MAC.


----------



## katie_manx

Navy Blue MAB, which seems to have become my default on-call bag. I am strangely aware, however, of a mild craving for my Jammin' Purple Nikki at home in her dustbag.


----------



## Belle79

Still using my Vintage DG MAC...almost a week now!


----------



## ghall

black roadie w/ gold studs


----------



## daphodill84

Sorry for the poor photo that doesn't do her justice at ALL, but my brand new black cat boho MAC  I'm in love with the beautiful, velvety soft leather....


----------



## fshnonmymind

I broke out the Royal and Brown Basketweave MAC today.


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF Beach Tote & Rocker in Steel.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Purple Haze MAMM is braving the rain with me!


----------



## rinkydinks

Royal bw mam.


----------



## lookupdown

Royal MAMM.  I love this little beauty.


----------



## ardj102

*PH ZIP MAM. *


----------



## knasarae

Too lazy to change so another day with my BH/gunmetal 3-Zip MAC.


----------



## Belle79

My new Black Ink MAC with GM


----------



## jenniletv

Still carrying my Charcoal BB MAM.


----------



## daphodill84

Mocha MAM today


----------



## Fleurine

Lex Clutch in Metallic Grey (why oh why did they stop making these?)


----------



## Belle79

Fleurine said:


> Lex Clutch in Metallic Grey (why oh why did they stop making these?)


 
SHE IS GORGEOUS!  I've never really seen one, but


----------



## knasarae

Fleurine said:


> Lex Clutch in Metallic Grey (why oh why did they stop making these?)


 
I wonder that myself!


----------



## Blackbirdie

Linear stud Royal Nikki!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Gorgeous Lex, Fleurine.  I used to have a Fuchsia one and I remember it being very comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## Fleurine

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Gorgeous Lex, Fleurine. I used to have a Fuchsia one and I remember it being very comfy on the shoulder.


 
Thank you!

I have bid on a fuschia Lex before but did not win it. 
They are comfy, aren't they, and a little bit sleeker than the MAC.


----------



## amandasf

Dark Bronze Nikki.  Right now my fav RM bag, though it is has gone through a lot (spilled perfume in it a while back and couldn't use it for a while)


----------



## Desi

MAGJES said:


> SW Blue MAM has not seen the light of day for awhile.


 
OMGGGG this bag looks amazing!! I should have bought that one on bonanzle. Damnit- I really want this now! 



knasarae said:


> I love the way your bag has patina'd! Looks just like denim!


 
Word.



Fleurine said:


> Lex Clutch in Metallic Grey (why oh why did they stop making these?)


 
I know! I love this clutch. I just let go of my fuschia one because it was too bold, i want this in red!!


----------



## ghall

day 2 w/ black roadie and gold studs.. i kinda really love this bag!


----------



## Desi

I've been cheating on RM for a while with Bal but I have been using 2 RM pouches if that counts


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am using my olive mam still.  Loving this bag


----------



## Fleurine

I think I'm going to break out my royal/brown basketweave MAB tomorrow morning...


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## jenniletv

My new YD grey nikki!!  Whohooo, its love baby!


----------



## katie_manx

Black stonewash Mini Beloved. So strokable.


----------



## ghall

wIne darling. Im in love!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Katie^^^that black stonewash IS tdf^^^

I did bust out the royal/brown basketweave today >>>


----------



## klj

Cheated with my Chloe..but its POURING out today so back to my BBW MAM w/purple zip..


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling . . . 2 days. . . record for me!!


----------



## besabonita

Still BQP MAC, Its still raining MAD here in Seattle and windy too!


----------



## katie_manx

Fleurine said:


> Katie^^^that black stonewash IS tdf^^^
> 
> I did bust out the royal/brown basketweave today >>>


 
Yes, the way I keep stroking it, I'd have been arrested if that bag were a person. 

Coincidentally, I've been eyeing the royal/brown BW bags on Luna Boston, but after the Roadie I just bought, BW's gonna have to wait a little longer.


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling . . . Day 4 . . . but after I get the Camel Heartache, this will definitely change!


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC, still raining here in Seattle, with no end in sight! Glad I LOVE this MAC!


----------



## knasarae

My Mustard Croc Mini Nikki makes me very happy.


----------



## Belle79

FIG Mini Nikki


----------



## jojon21

Orange Haze Zip MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

still olive mam.


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki with silver hw


----------



## kiwishopper

Wine mattie! Unfortunately it started to rain and my umbrella got flipped over!! I was screaming "omg my bag my bag" as I ran into the car. DH thought I was nuts lol


----------



## Fleurine

loveuga said:


> Noir Nikki with silver hw


 
^^^ That sounds awesome...

I'm going to wear dove grey/fluoroescent pink tomorrow


----------



## LillyChlo

I forgot to post yesterday that I busted out my new Royal Linear Stud Nikki in honor of the Final Four and my awesome Duke Blue Devils!!!


----------



## baghag411

LOL!  You are so cute Kiwi!



kiwishopper said:


> Wine mattie! Unfortunately it started to rain and my umbrella got flipped over!! I was screaming "omg my bag my bag" as I ran into the car. DH thought I was nuts lol


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> My Mustard Croc Mini Nikki makes me very happy.


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling. . . Day 5!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think I have been living outta olive mam the past week.  Not a bad way to live


----------



## baghag411

Not bad at all!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl




----------



## sfrechette

Turquoise MAC!


----------



## Fleurine

kiwishopper said:


> Wine mattie! Unfortunately it started to rain and my umbrella got flipped over!! I was screaming "omg my bag my bag" as I ran into the car. DH thought I was nuts lol


 
OMG. I completely understand!
Were the flaps up or down? I get a little stressed about the suede on those matties!


----------



## purseprincess32

The last few days carried my black rocker with silver studs & Can't buy me love pouch for a wallet inside my rocker.


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki again.


----------



## sfrechette

I am cheating on Rm today with my Matt and Nat, it is rainy here today!


----------



## Cheryl24

Sunshine Nikki today!


----------



## ghall

This pretty red thing


----------



## Fleurine

ghall said:


> this pretty red thing


 
  omg !


----------



## ghall

Fleurine said:


> omg !


 
LOL! i know right? i love this mac! this is only the second time i've used it. i pulled it out last night and was in love again. it's just sooo pretty! and i got it during a great endless.com/bing deal. got this and the fuschia mac and fuschia benjamins for a total of $450!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

There is a mam like that red with AS hw on bonanzle.  Nice!


I am still in olive mam.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated carried my Treesje Mason Cross body in green and my RM bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch as my wallet.


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling . . . still. . . I've lost count of the days. . .


----------



## d&blover84

ive been wearing my black coach hippie for a few days, gonna switch to pine mac tomorrow i think!


----------



## besabonita

baghag411 said:


> PH Darling . . . still. . . I've lost count of the days. . .



*BH*, are you feverish?


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

My black darling!


----------



## katie_manx

Broke out my new-to-me Teal Mini Devote today. She's surprisingly lightweight, and the perfect size for me, and goes so beautifully with neutrals.


----------



## Fleurine

I *think* I am actually going to wear this bag today...dusty silver spot MAB.


----------



## knasarae

"Emergreen" 3-Zip!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Fleurine said:


> I *think* I am actually going to wear this bag today...dusty silver spot MAB.




Love that with those shoes Fleurine!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Luxe MAB in sunshine!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

besabonita said:


> *BH*, are you feverish?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am thinking about switching today to roadie...it's raining and the glazed brown does so well.
I have no plans to go out til later though, so I am technically still parked in olive mam.


----------



## baghag411

:lolots:  You'll be pleased to know that didn't last long. . . *Pepper Nikki* is my drug of choice today. . .



besabonita said:


> *BH*, are you feverish?


----------



## daphodill84

my wine matinee...


----------



## Fleurine

mdlovesbags said:


> luxe mab in sunshine!


 
awesome!


----------



## jadise

DG Mini Mattie


----------



## sfrechette

Cheating...Boyy slash!!!!


----------



## tejava

Light Grey Matinee!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again Treesje Mason Cross body with RM Can't buy me love pink pouch.


----------



## d&blover84

well i started the day with pine mac....and switched to azur speedy 30 when i got called in to work.  louis reminds me what i sign up for on call days for!  MOTIVATION!  lol


----------



## knasarae

Dark Grey MAC with silver siggy hardware.


----------



## Code Blue

Stonewash Black Nikki


----------



## mdlovesbags

Still on the Sunshine MAB Luxe


----------



## katie_manx

d&blover84 said:


> well i started the day with pine mac....and switched to azur speedy 30 when i got called in to work. louis reminds me what i sign up for on call days for! MOTIVATION! lol


 
I hi-five that! RM has been that fix for me the past several months. I find myself gravitating toward the best-smelling ones (yes, I realize how freaky this sounds) when I'm on call. Like tomorrow.


----------



## jojon21

Taking the Heartthrob MAC in Cocoa out for its first time today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Glazed brown roadie!


----------



## ghall

black haze 3 zip mac w/ gm hw


----------



## baghag411

Ooo, how do you like it????

*Pepper Nikki *again for me today. . . UPS may be bringing me a little somethin' somethin' . . . 



jojon21 said:


> Taking the Heartthrob MAC in Cocoa out for its first time today!


----------



## jojon21

^^oooh, I just love it! The strap is so comfortable and the cocoa leather is beautiful.  It's almost like the burgundy leather, without the glaze.


----------



## baghag411

Do we have pictures of this lovely floating around anywhere??


----------



## purseprincess32

Hahah cheated again but using my black Botkier Clyde today with my Pink RM Can't Buy Me Love Pouch.


----------



## tessmcdermid

Cocoa Nikki, my gorgeous hold everything bag!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

After exchanging my Dark Shimmer 3 Zip MAC with bleeding leather for a Black Haze 3 Zip MAC last October, I am finally wearing this beautiful but stiff leather bag.


----------



## Belle79

FIG Mini Nikki.  Every time I pull her out I fall in love all over again


----------



## knasarae

Tx Honeybee said:


> After exchanging my Dark Shimmer 3 Zip MAC with bleeding leather for a Black Haze 3 Zip MAC last October, I am finally wearing this beautiful but stiff leather bag.


 
It'll break in, I promise! 


For me, today is my Eggshell 3-Zip.  I wish I could carry this more but I wear jeans so much.  I guess it would be a great excuse to buy more khaki's huh?


----------



## thedseer

mustard croc mini nikki has been perfect the last few days! but i carried my grey croc rocker last night in the rain to the ted leo concert!


----------



## kdo

Black stud devote!


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ Louis


----------



## Fleurine

In honor of our trip to Italy last April, I'm wearing my persimmon MAB


----------



## besabonita

Violet MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Naked pebble brown Mattie.


----------



## Desi

I want this!!!  


knasarae said:


> It'll break in, I promise!
> 
> 
> For me, today is my Eggshell 3-Zip. I wish I could carry this more but I wear jeans so much. I guess it would be a great excuse to buy more khaki's huh?


----------



## klj

^^ I thought you might have gotten the one on the Bonz..*Desi*..wasn't there one there recently..or maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Oh Knas, I just luuuuv your Eggshell 3-zip MAC!


----------



## knasarae

Sorry Desi I didn't mean to tease you! 

Thanks TX Honeybee, I am forever grateful to my friend who got her for me!  I wish my iPhone could capture the color variation, it's really so much more beautiful in person. 



This evening I switched to my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

I'm wearing my Mini Nikki in in metallic Blue


----------



## baghag411

My "new-to-me" Dark Brown MAM


----------



## Krysja

baghag411 said:


> My "new-to-me" Dark Brown MAM


 
Ohh, I LOVE Dark Brown lambskin leather!  Enjoy!


----------



## MAGJES

OMG!!!  My* PW BW MAM *took off today for her maiden voyage.  I love my BW MAMs  

I post a mod shot tomorrow.  If I were to do it today it would have to go in knas' "Hot Mess" thread!


----------



## baghag411

^^Thank you!!  She's still new so she smells HEAVENLY!!!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Bright Royal with Brown BW MAM, forgot how much I love this bag!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape gold studded MAM and Can't Buy me Love Pink pouch.


----------



## baghag411

Gonna rain, so probably my Black Haze 3 Zip MAC!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Cannot decide.:girlwhack:


----------



## Cheryl24

baghag411 said:


> Gonna rain, so probably my Black Haze 3 Zip MAC!!!



Black Haze leather holds up well in the rain?


----------



## Cheryl24

knasarae said:


> It'll break in, I promise!
> 
> 
> For me, today is my Eggshell 3-Zip.  I wish I could carry this more but I wear jeans so much.  I guess it would be a great excuse to buy more khaki's huh?




Love the bag and I also like that little hint of L.A.M.B. peeping out.


----------



## baghag411

Like a charm!!!  Last Sunday I was standing in the pouring rain with my PH Darling waiting for Cassie to "do her business" and the bag got soaked!  Came inside and wiped it down and absolutely no damage!  I love Haze leather.  I would have a MAC in every Haze color RM would make!!!!



Cheryl24 said:


> Black Haze leather holds up well in the rain?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Wow!  That's good to know!


----------



## knasarae

BQP MAC


----------



## Daydrmer

Distressed Sunshine MAM


----------



## d&blover84

cardinal nikki


----------



## babybel

Was wearing Prada tote this morning at Woodbury Commons

Came home and changed to my bone ostrich MAC and my new Fuchsia Barneys Coop Cardigan


----------



## babybel

Daydrmer said:


> Distressed Sunshine MAM



Daydrmer this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Fleurine

babybel said:


> Was wearing Prada tote this morning at Woodbury Commons
> 
> Came home and changed to my bone ostrich MAC and my new Fuchsia Barneys Coop Cardigan



Love the MAC w/ the sweater! So springy!
I took my Pool MAB to work last night because it matches my blue scrubs.


----------



## Daydrmer

Thanks Babybel, it's my little ray of sunshine lol


----------



## knasarae

No need to change something so fabulous.  BQP MAC again.


----------



## knasarae

My outfit changed my mind... lol   Bumpy Beige Patent MAC.


----------



## baghag411

I'm cheating. . . Day 2. . .


----------



## loveuga

Nothing today... being lazy and doing so much needed laundry at home.  Yesterday went to the mall with Noir Nikki


----------



## Daydrmer

Cream MAC


----------



## TaraP

Dark Grey Mini Matinee.....


----------



## kdo

Black stud devote, still...need to rotate.


----------



## Krysja

Nautical Blue Mini Nikki again


----------



## rinkydinks

Royal bw mam.


----------



## d&blover84

cardinal nikki day 2


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

NPB Mattie.  Such a greeeeeeeat bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Grape gold studded MAM again.


----------



## melanielock

Scarlett Nikki


----------



## ghall

Black gold stud roadie. 
I need something beige in my life like knas's bumpy or baBybels bone.


----------



## knasarae

Dark Grey MAC.


----------



## pamperz

chocolate/saddle get away tote-- the best laptop bag!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Cheating as of late!~


----------



## besabonita

Black Ostrich MAC!!


----------



## d&blover84

new to me unk color mac, lol.  blueish purple....royal or iris or lapis maybe...


----------



## Fleurine

I'm wearing my custom burgandy MAC, hand-carry...why don't I do this more. I love this look!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mason Cross body green with gold studs.


----------



## Belle79

Black Ink MAC


----------



## Code Blue

Royal BBW MAB   It's so smooshy and broken in!


----------



## LillyChlo

Black Resort Nikki!


----------



## ghall

FIG Darling


----------



## d&blover84

old school royal mac


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still loving my mattie today.


----------



## knasarae

White Python MAC


----------



## Fleurine

*Rose MAC ~ hand carry*


----------



## baghag411

Almost wore that one today, but decided to still cheat with Marc. . . 



knasarae said:


> White Python MAC


----------



## knasarae

^

Today I am carrying a puddley pile of patent perfection also known as Bumpy Beige Patent MAM.


----------



## Fleurine

Cardinal MAC


----------



## pinkboudoir

Luggage Mattie, which is getting nicely soft now.


----------



## baghag411

White Python MAC


----------



## fshnonmymind

Yesterday- Vintage Violet Mini Matinee
Today- Red Patent Mini Nikki


----------



## ghall

i'm cheating w/ my coach legacy white mandy today


----------



## bhalpop

Changed from my old school WBW MAM into my Bright Royal Nikki. I kind of miss the rattle of the MAM's hardware tho'. That is one of the best things about the old school bags!! That and the tassells!


----------



## Krysja

knasarae said:


> ^
> 
> Today I am carrying a puddley pile of patent perfection also known as Bumpy Beige Patent MAM.


 

Looks lovely, I so want this in a MAC


----------



## d&blover84

old school royal mac.  still in love with this one.  it'll probably be my best friend until i come home with more LV.


----------



## Fleurine

I am on my 2nd MAC today, and my 3rd MAC in 2 days...flatrion grey.


----------



## babybel

Persimmon MAC, I love her to bits.


----------



## ghall

i just loaded up blue ostrich to use for the first time tomorrow! i'm trying to use a different bag every day. to make sure they get good use because as of right now i love ALL of the bags i own


----------



## d&blover84

old school royal mac....day 4.  still my best friend.


----------



## knasarae

ghall said:


> i just loaded up blue ostrich to use for the first time tomorrow! i'm trying to use a different bag every day. to make sure they get good use because as of right now i love ALL of the bags i own


 
Good idea! I try to switch mine up daily as well.   (And take lots of pics!)


Today my Olive Mini Nikki accompanied me to the doctor.  I swear.... Olive is such a fantastic and multi-dimensional color.  As much as I hate SO's right now I would join one for an Olive MAC in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Agreed Knas.....I  Olive!!

I am wearing burgundy mam.


----------



## kelkirk

Today I'm wearing Wine Nikki....think I'll go switch into my Cobalt Nikki for a little spring pick me up


----------



## Krysja

I think I will use my new to me Royal Blue and Brown Basketweave MAB which just arrived today


----------



## jojon21

Ivory and Brown Basketweave MAC - took it out for the first time today!


----------



## baghag411

Wine Mini Nikki today!


----------



## ghall

just got my camel nikki w/ gunmetal pyramid studs loaded up for tomorrow


----------



## talldrnkofwater

nautical blue mac


----------



## knasarae

Olive Mini Nikki again.


----------



## baghag411

Cheating today with Marc. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am using burgundy mam again today.


----------



## pinkboudoir

I have been cheating a lot LOL. It's Treesje again for me today, Raspberry Asher!


----------



## sfrechette

Loveletter in brown suede.


----------



## Fleurine

Morning after bag in seagreen


----------



## Desi

baghag411 said:


> Like a charm!!! Last Sunday I was standing in the pouring rain with my PH Darling waiting for Cassie to "do her business" and the bag got soaked! Came inside and wiped it down and absolutely no damage! I love Haze leather. I would have a MAC in every Haze color RM would make!!!!


 
I agree!!! I bought a purple haze 3 zip just because of how versatile the zip mac's are and I really want a black haze one again!!! ACK! 


Daydrmer said:


> Distressed Sunshine MAM


 
OMFG! When did you get this?!~ Its so pretty. I wish I could get my Nikki back in this!! 



Krysja said:


> Looks lovely, I so want this in a MAC


 
Its so funny to me that when the Bumpy QP came out that no one wanted it, and now everyone wants them LOL!


----------



## Desi

I've been wearing sage stamp nikki since she arrived.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Desi, please post mod pics.  I miss the ones from your job!


----------



## Fleurine

Krysja said:


> I think I will use my new to me Royal Blue and Brown Basketweave MAB which just arrived today


 
Krysja~I think we will be *needing* a few pics of this bag. 

If the weather holds out, I'm going to take my Royal MAB to work with me today!


----------



## Odebdo

My beautiful BBW MAM with fuchsia zip track and GM hardware is making her debut today!


----------



## Belle79

FIG MAC


----------



## knasarae

BQP MAC this morning... I may switch it up later though, lol.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Coffeebean 3-zip rocker from Xmas OSS. Perfect bag for vacation when all you need is wallet, phone and sunglasses.


----------



## baghag411

Undecided. . .most likely a MAC. . .


----------



## Desi

Still sage stamp nikki  I may have change into something else soon but I just can't get enough of this bag. I don't want it out of my sight even for a second.



Tx Honeybee said:


> Desi, please post mod pics. I miss the ones from your job!


 
I will try to post some soon!


----------



## rael

my fringe darling in Crema brought her out today for the first time!  absolutely love her!


----------



## d&blover84

old school royal mac still....day 6


----------



## klj

Black and GM 3 zip rocker


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have been working in the yard today, but my burgundy mam is loaded up still.  I am thinking of cheating tomorrow and taking my BOYY out


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I was cheating, just a little bit, with my black Treesje Dylan.  I love that bag, but only because it sorta reminds me of Noir.  So today, feeling a little guilty, I slipped back into my Black MAC.  I don't know which black leather this is, but it is seriously smooth and silky to the touch.  And did I mention, smooshy as all get out!


----------



## bhalpop

I debuted my black perf. Rocker! The perfect bag for a night out at the bar and then dinner! And I love her gunmetal HW.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Oh to have a social life....I feeling pretty bored with my social life right now.


----------



## ghall

Me too TX. My social life consist of an 8 yr old 4 yr old and 23 month old. 
Anywho. Today is beautiful. Wearing shorts a tank top and flip flops took white croc out for a spin today. Her she is chillin on a bench in the sun


----------



## MKNS

Yikes!  And I thought chasing my 7 yr old and 4 yr old was hard enough.  I can't imagine throwing a 23 month old in the mix.   It's all worth it though!

That is a great pic of your MAC!



ghall said:


> Me too TX. My social life consist of an 8 yr old 4 yr old and 23 month old.
> Anywho. Today is beautiful. Wearing shorts a tank top and flip flops took white croc out for a spin today. Her she is chillin on a bench in the sun


----------



## baghag411

I agree, great MAC picture!! (Is there ever a bad MAC picture??)  

Navy Luxe Nikki  for me today.  This baby hasn't seen the light of day in almost a year!!!!!


----------



## ghall

Turquoise mac for me


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Think I'm going to pull out my smooshy, Night Blue Nikki, or maybe the resort MAB???


----------



## knasarae

Emergreen 3-Zip MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I took burg mam out today to DD's appt.  What a trusty bag.  I took my scarf and stuffed it in and her yoga pants after she switched to shorts and there was still plenty of room.


----------



## Krysja

Dark Brown MAC to dinner


----------



## MAGJES

*Deep Purple MAM*


----------



## Fleurine

Nice^^^I've been wearing black haze mini with GHW for 2 days. A recent record. This could actually be a 10 day bag.


----------



## daphodill84

Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous!!!



ghall said:


> Turquoise mac for me


----------



## ghall

^^ thank you. the color is super saturated and so vibrant. i picked dd up from school and she was like- "wow! i love that MAC mom!"


----------



## besabonita

FIG Darling, I LOVE this Bag!!


----------



## MKNS

Wore my Mustard Croc MAC today, and now I've got my old school Royal MAC ready to go for tomorrow.


----------



## baghag411

My HG. . . Wine Nikki with siggie hardware and mosaic lining


----------



## besabonita

Sounds lovely *baghag411*!


----------



## ghall

baghag411 said:


> My HG. . . Wine Nikki with siggie hardware and mosaic lining


this sounds extremely sexy bh!


----------



## baghag411

I will be buried with this bag. . . yeah, she's that good. . . LOL!


----------



## d&blover84

old school royal mac....it's been a week now!


----------



## knasarae

White Python MAC today.  I am amazed at how much grey I'm wearing this Spring.


----------



## baghag411

^^I am shocked by how much I wear this bag to be honest. . . It's like my favorite go-to MAC. . . 

Today, I'm using a grocery bag because it's *BLACK QUILTED PATENT MAC DAY*!!  And my boss will be in court, and I will be able to "oooooooooo and ahhhhhhh" all by my lonesome when my 3rd favorite guy in my life (my UPS driver) brings it to me. . .


----------



## Belle79

baghag411 said:


> ^^I am shocked by how much I wear this bag to be honest. . . It's like my favorite go-to MAC. . .
> 
> Today, I'm using a grocery bag because it's *BLACK QUILTED PATENT MAC DAY*!! And my boss will be in court, and I will be able to "oooooooooo and ahhhhhhh" all by my lonesome when my 3rd favorite guy in my life (my UPS driver) brings it to me. . .


 
So cute   Let us know when it arrives!


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> ^^I am shocked by how much I wear this bag to be honest. . . It's like my favorite go-to MAC. . .
> 
> Today, I'm using a grocery bag because it's *BLACK QUILTED PATENT MAC DAY*!! And my boss will be in court, and I will be able to "oooooooooo and ahhhhhhh" all by my lonesome when my 3rd favorite guy in my life (my UPS driver) brings it to me. . .


 
Lol @ your 3rd favorite guy in your life!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

My *new to me* FIG stud MAM!! Trade from a lovely TPFer on Bonanzle. 

It's love!


----------



## ghall

blue patent woven mac. it's raining!!!


----------



## smoore

My new gray studded nikki.


----------



## Odebdo

I have been away from RM bags for a while cheating...

But BBW MAM came out Saturday...

And Sagey MAM is out with me today!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Cheating cheating but soon I will be carrying a new rm!


----------



## purseprincess32

Last Thursday-Sunday Chanel classic black quilted WOC SHW, Yesterday Marc Jacobs Large Single in Pink and today RM PH MAC.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Vintage Violet Mini Matinee for me today


----------



## sfrechette

Taupe Mac!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Today I wore my Purple Patent Rendezvous.  I love, love, love this clutch!!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Tx Honeybee said:


> Today I wore my Purple Patent Rendezvous. I love, love, love this clutch!!!!


 
Any mod shots of this bag?

I wore my black cat MAC today.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

No mode shots, but I posted in the MACLovers thread....


----------



## d&blover84

finally put away the old school royal mac, and switched to charcoal patent mab yesterday.  dunno what i'll carry today....maybe pine mac?


----------



## knasarae

Distressed Brown MAC


----------



## ghall

i am using my bpq for the very first time!  sooo purdy!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Sagey MAM is still enjoying her time out...


----------



## Fleurine

Navy luxe MAC with silver sig HW


----------



## thedseer

Been wearing my grey croc rocker for the past few days because I&#8217;m too lazy to change, but I think I&#8217;m going to wear my BQP MAC (for the first time!) tonight!!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Pulled out purple patent mini nikki for the rain today!


----------



## Desi

Still sage stamp nikki. Oh yea... this maybe has passed the 10 day challenge alright


----------



## besabonita

Vintage Dark Grey MAC, I love this especially with the silver hardware!


----------



## Meladen

Finally carried my black/gunmetal stud devote for the first time.  Geez, that bag is heavy.  But I love it, so I think I'm just going to have to learn to carry less.  I'd been carrying my stonewash black mini-b for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I have been wearing Salmon Stud Darling EVERY day this week...it goes with more than I thought it would!


----------



## knasarae

Desi said:


> Still sage stamp nikki. Oh yea... this maybe has passed the 10 day challenge alright


 
I wish RM could find some more stamped leather.  She'd make a killing!


----------



## d&blover84

went with cardinal nikki this afternoon.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

with Custom Purple Matinee today


----------



## baghag411

BQP MAC. . . Day 2. . .


----------



## knasarae

Now that Spring is here my MACs have officially claimed their spot as my every day bag.  

Green Dot MAC.


----------



## snakeygoddess

Using PH MAB last two days


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Yay! Still using my FIG stud MAM!


----------



## thedseer

Bqp mac 3333


----------



## LillyChlo

Just Switched to Mint Nikki and my new Fuchsia PP wallet


----------



## Odebdo

I am joining the crowd...

BQP MAC...and honestly...it is my first day using a MAC...I had two, sold them without ever using them....

Seriously...what was I thinking??

Love this baby!  Perfect for the rain predicted!


----------



## indiaink

Carrying my tan Beloved Mini since a coupla days ago ... love this color, it's actually very similar to 'saddle' and it's the perfect neutral shade ...


----------



## baghag411

*BQP MAC*. . .  Day 3. . .


----------



## baghag411

Be careful my friend, they multiply really, really fast. . . 



Odebdo said:


> I am joining the crowd...
> 
> BQP MAC...and honestly...it is my first day using a MAC...I had two, sold them without ever using them....
> 
> *Seriously...what was I thinking??
> *
> Love this baby!  Perfect for the rain predicted!


----------



## Fleurine

^^^:true:

I'm wearing my Crush in Steel but looking for a job interview bag as I speak...


----------



## TaraP

Blue Fossil Mini Matinee..   Day 2...


----------



## Desi

Fleurine said:


> ^^^:true:
> 
> I'm wearing my Crush in Steel but looking for a job interview bag as I speak...


 
Lovers Clutch!!


----------



## Desi

Sage stamp nikki is resting today as I carry a non RM bag. However I do have a navy luxe pouch inside my bag


----------



## Odebdo

baghag411 said:


> Be careful my friend, they multiply really, really fast. . .


 
I know...#2 was headed my way before this one ever got out with me...:shame:


----------



## d&blover84

cardinal nikki day two


----------



## ghall

Cheatin with my new gucci leather britt tote. But its full of rm pouches.


----------



## Daydrmer

Evergreen/Emerald MAM I  it so much!


----------



## besabonita

Still my FIG Darling, this is my go to RM, Its perfection!!


----------



## Coach12

Dark brown MAB


----------



## purseprincess32

Purple tie dyed 3 zip Rocker.


----------



## gina1023

Harewood Nikki


----------



## pinkboudoir

I have been carrying non RM bags a lot but I always have my Benji on Fuchsia in my bag.


----------



## baghag411

. . . and #3 will be on its way before #2 arrives. . . classic MAC Addict behavior. . .



Odebdo said:


> I know...#2 was headed my way before this one ever got out with me...:shame:


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Black darling today


----------



## ghall

just loaded up my Luggage MAC for tomorrow. finally tore off the tags and plastic!


----------



## MKNS

Old school Royal MAC again today - day 4.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Coco mac.  LOVE this bag!


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## thedseer

knasarae said:


> Mustard Croc Mini Nikki



me too!!


----------



## kelkirk

my new to me Dark Grey MAM...love love loveeee it


----------



## knasarae

thedseer said:


> me too!!


----------



## Odebdo

Day #2 with BQP MAC!


----------



## Is it on sale?

Navy Luxe MAC


----------



## knasarae

Is it on sale? said:


> Navy Luxe MAC


 
I'm jealous.


----------



## Fleurine

Lover's Clutch in black leather


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM w/ gold studs & grape strap and I'm using my bright pink Can't Buy Me LOVE pouch. I also wore my Pine flower stud bracelet.


----------



## baghag411

BQP MAC. . . Day 4. . . 

Although I don't deserve it. . . I dropped it facedown in the parking lot today at the post office. . . you would have sworn I dropped my kid by my reaction!

I guess I should also confess that the day before I had to take Alex to the vet for a foxtail and while he was snuggled up next to me in the vet's waiting room I thought he was licking his paw, when actually he was licking the MAC. . . 

God, I hope it survives Day 5. . .


----------



## knasarae




----------



## Desi

BQP MAC would have been n ice to wear today in the horrible rain we have!! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## MKNS

*baghag* - yikes!  but that just goes to show you how tough it is!

I'm going to wear my mustard croc MAC today.  
How is this leather in the rain?  It seems like it would be okay, but would love to hear from others.


----------



## bhalpop

Off to a game today, so I'm using my BR studded rocket. She is so lovely and yet easy to wear!


----------



## ghall

black cat studded darling!!! i am sooo in LOVE w/ this bag!


----------



## baghag411

I have a Mustard 3 Zip Rocker and it's perfect for the rain. . . No problems! 

I agree about the BQP. . . I will always have a quilted patent MAC in my closet.  What a tough little beauty!! 



MKNS said:


> *baghag* - yikes!  but that just goes to show you how tough it is!
> 
> I'm going to wear my mustard croc MAC today.
> How is this leather in the rain?  It seems like it would be okay, but would love to hear from others.


----------



## baghag411

Gah!!  I wish we lived closer to each other!!  I could "check out" bags from you like a library!!!  LOL!!!  Between you and me we probably have about 100 RMs. . . 



ghall said:


> black cat studded darling!!! i am sooo in LOVE w/ this bag!


----------



## Fleurine

baghag411 said:


> Gah!! I wish we lived closer to each other!! I could "check out" bags from you like a library!!! LOL!!! Between you and me we probably have about 100 RMs. . .


 
A tPF bag library would be fun!!! I'm trying to think of a place to take my black Lover's Clutch tonight>


----------



## MKNS

baghag411 said:


> I have a Mustard 3 Zip Rocker and it's perfect for the rain. . . No problems!
> 
> I agree about the BQP. . . I will always have a quilted patent MAC in my closet.  What a tough little beauty!!



Thanks! It's good to know I won't have to worry about rain when I wear it.


----------



## thedseer

^croc leathers are super sturdy and great in rain! i wore my rocker in a blizzard and was fine!


----------



## purseprincess32

Treesje Pumpkin Asher, Pine RM gold flower stud bracelet, and my Can't Buy Me Love pink pouch.


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki again today.


----------



## d&blover84

charcoal patent MAB since we are having some nasty weather round these parts


----------



## MKNS

thedseer said:


> ^croc leathers are super sturdy and great in rain! i wore my rocker in a blizzard and was fine!


 
SWEET!  That's just waht I need!
My mustard croc MAC did me proud in the rain today.   But I was a little worried this morning since I hadn't had it out in bad weather yet...


----------



## baghag411

Told you she would be a trooper!!!

Wine Nikki went with me everywhere today!!


----------



## knasarae

Lazy Sunday and I'm too lazy to switch.... Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## thegoreprincess

baghag411 said:


> Gah!!  I wish we lived closer to each other!!  I could "check out" bags from you like a library!!!  LOL!!!  Between you and me we probably have about 100 RMs. . .



You're not _that_ far!


----------



## ghall

Ph darling


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki  again today. . . pure love!!!


----------



## AmandaHW

3 zip black rocker.  I'm on crutches, so I can't handle much more bag right now


----------



## baghag411

Oh no!   I'm sorry to hear that Amanda!  I hope you are on the mend real soon!


----------



## sfrechette

BC Linear stud Nikki


----------



## tessmcdermid

Cocoa Nikki.. my fave!


----------



## ghall

i've got royal linear stud nikki ready for tomorrow 
following my goal of using a different bag everyday.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

black darling & my new benji wallet in dark grey


----------



## katie_manx

^ Are we in the same fine city?  I have a dark grey Benji too! Carrying my Linear Stud Black Cat Roadie today.


----------



## MKNS

Mustard Croc MAC again today.


----------



## knasarae

Purple Haze 3-Zip MAC.  I can honestly say that no matter what I wear I have a MAC that coordinates perfectly.    I love it!


----------



## MKNS

knasarae said:


> Purple Haze 3-Zip MAC. I can honestly say that no matter what I wear I have a MAC that coordinates perfectly.  I love it!


 
SWEET!!
I'm working towards that very thing...


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki


----------



## bhalpop

I changed into my Double Cream Nikki..it's been a while since she's seen the light of day. I also started carrying my blue leopard print tote as my work bag! Love her! great leather straps, a little bling in the studs, and the great interior of a RM bag..two interior sleeves and the zip pocket and metro card slot.


----------



## Voodoo

DT 3-Zip MAC w/ gunmetal hardware


----------



## besabonita

cheating!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Bbw mam!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM- black MAC & DVF purple beach Tote, Can't buy me Love pouch and RM pine gold stud flower bracelet.


----------



## Odebdo

BQP MAC for the last few days...

But SW Espresso MAM is loaded up for her first venture out into the world tomorrow!


----------



## baghag411

I had a lapse in thinking and used a non-RM today. . . regretted it by the time I got to work. . .


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

katie_manx said:


> ^ Are we in the same fine city?  I have a dark grey Benji too! Carrying my Linear Stud Black Cat Roadie today.



I think so. It's the country with no capital city..lol. Carrying my Custom Purple Matinee to work today.


----------



## thedseer

emerald mam!!!


----------



## katie_manx

BAGSLOVERsg011 said:


> I think so. It's the country with no capital city..lol. Carrying my Custom Purple Matinee to work today.


 
:salute: Fellow citizen! Maybe I'll spot you some day.  Steel MAC for me.


----------



## sfrechette

BC LS Nikki, again...


----------



## sun.shyne

_Black MAC w/ Silver HW_


----------



## baghag411

Darn. . . it's raining again. . . I guess I'll HAVE to use the BQP MAC. . .


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> I had a lapse in thinking and used a non-RM today. . . regretted it by the time I got to work. . .


 
Lol!

Bumpy Beige Patent MAC for me today.


----------



## ghall

i'm cheating today w/ my MbMJ natasha


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sunny, but cold today.....brought out the coco mac!


----------



## besabonita

I haven't left the house yet! Still in my pajamas cleaning & doing laundry while DH has the kiddo at the park...

But later....BQP MAC for me!


----------



## MAGJES

Royal MAM!!


----------



## tejava

Royal/Brown Basketweave MAM.


----------



## pamperz

Brand new BBW MAB from SO. I really love the MAB size, maybe its just the bag.


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki again


----------



## CourtneyMc22

pamperz said:


> Brand new BBW MAB from SO. I really love the MAB size, maybe its just the bag.



So jealous! I am going to put my stuff in mine as soon as it gets here even if I don't go out anywhere! Ha! 

Using my *Chocolate Nikki* til then!


----------



## Meladen

Ebony loveletter satchel.  This bag needs some serious breaking in and perhaps the tassels removed, I'm thinking.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Just switched out of my Nite Blue Resort MAB and into my original cut FIG MAB!  I swear I've only worn it maybe two days since I bought it in 2008.  I'm so scared to muss it up!


----------



## rinkydinks

BBW MAB with fuchsia zip for the past two days.


----------



## knasarae

I have been falling even deeper in love with my MACs lately... 

Distressed Brown MAC today.


----------



## MAGJES

*SW Blue MAM*

Mods....We can't post pictures in this thread anymore?


----------



## MKNS

Mustard Croc MAC again today.


----------



## Fleurine

Tx Honeybee said:


> Just switched out of my Nite Blue Resort MAB and into my original cut FIG MAB! I swear I've only worn it maybe two days since I bought it in 2008. I'm so scared to muss it up!


 
Awesomeness! I just broke out my new (to me) old school FIG mattie. Let's be brave together...weather looks OK in NYC at least.


----------



## kkiimm

I broke out my RR Purple Nikki for the first time in a long time! She was looking a little sad and squished but she straightened out quickly.. still has that leathery smell


----------



## ghall

Black haze 3 zip mac with gm hw


----------



## thegoreprincess

baghag411 said:


> Darn. . . it's raining again. . . I guess I'll HAVE to use the BQP MAC. . .



You make it sound like _such_ a pain


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday RM Black MAC and today I carried my Treesje green Mason cross body and bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my Nite Blue Nikki.  I had my FIG MAB out for a spin today, but I love that bag so much I'm afraid to wear her too much.  I'd really hate to warm her handles, even though I treated her handles.  I just don't know how to enjoy her when I admire her so much!


----------



## thedseer

My new to me bbw mab for the first time! why did it take me so long to try out a mab?!


----------



## knasarae

Teal 3-Zip MAC


----------



## sfrechette

Bqp Mac!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Bright Royal with Brown BW MAM. Almost let this bag go but thank goodness I used it today. I am in love...all over again!!!


----------



## ghall

cheating with my LV Mini Lin Speedy- but it's full of RM!


----------



## MAGJES

Cheating with a bal today .


----------



## loveuga

When I go out this afternoon to run errands, I will wear: dark denim, ivory bow J. Crew tank, vintage zebra stripe cardi (also J Crew), tan flip flops, and *Taupe Nikki with silver hw*


----------



## Odebdo

All these BBW reveals has me bringing mine out...

BBW MAM with fuchsia zipper is out to play today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

coco mac 
Though all this big bag talk is making me want to take out a mam or mattie!


----------



## Krysja

Haven't gone out yet, but I modelled my new to me old achool navy recut nikki with brass hw!  I must say, I am starting to love full size nikkis!


----------



## thedseer

Grey croc rocker!


----------



## knasarae

Eggshell 3-Zip MAC today.


----------



## Odebdo

BBW MAM is still with me today...love the pop of the fuchsia zipper!


----------



## MAGJES

Bbw mam


----------



## ghall

another cheat day. trying to use all my bags.
coach black legacy luci


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I miss Luci.....I love that bag and sold her.  

Wearing coco mac again.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Linea Pelle Satchel in Croc Cognac with gold studs & RM bright pink Can't Buy me Love pouch.


----------



## Fleurine

thedseer said:


> My new to me bbw mab for the first time! why did it take me so long to try out a mab?!


 
Yay! A convert...the size is a little scary but the MAB totally rocks, right?

I wore my FIG mattie for 2 (!) days, and could easily have kept going but I'm going to switch to Royal brown MAB tonight I think...plus I even got a compliment on the mattie from the salesperson in Sephora...I told her I bought her on eb*y.


----------



## thedseer

Fleurine said:


> Yay! A convert...the size is a little scary but the MAB totally rocks, right?
> 
> I wore my FIG mattie for 2 (!) days, and could easily have kept going but I'm going to switch to Royal brown MAB tonight I think...plus I even got a compliment on the mattie from the salesperson in Sephora...I told her I bought her on eb*y.



ooh, fig mattie  i need to take my wine mattie out soon.

i love it so far! i actually shipped off my bbw mam to a new home today. she has served me well, but i think bbw is pretty perfect in a nicely broken in mab. i can't decide which size i like better, but i definitely like having variety!


----------



## pitterpatter

My Mini Nikki


----------



## loveuga

I wore my lovely Stonewash Black MAM


----------



## pinkboudoir

Bright Royal w Brown BW MAM been my trusty bag these few days.


----------



## purseprincess32

This afternoon RM Seaglass MAC & tonight either RM Rocker or LAMB mini messenger. Wore my pine flower gold stud bracelet tonight.


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki... it was a rainy day, so glazed leather was essential!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Trying out the black ostrich mac......I LOVE this mac!!!


----------



## Odebdo

BBW MAM is still with me...


----------



## thedseer

rocker today for pre-party errands. hoping to switch into my turquoise mac tomorrow!!


----------



## ghall

evergreen 3 zip mac!


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki.    Rainy day, plus needed a bag big enough to stick my mini-umbrella in....


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating with my SLASH


----------



## rinkydinks

sage mattie this morning (sage is such an amazing leather), and then royal bw mam out to dinner.


----------



## Odebdo

BBW MAM for day 4 I believe!


----------



## ghall

cheating with my coach mauve parker slim tote. one of 2 coach bags i have left!


----------



## baghag411

Marshmallow Nikki. . . Day 2


----------



## besabonita

Cheated with my new Slash!


----------



## ghall

got my rose mac ready for tomorrow


----------



## loveuga

depends on the weather tomorrow...

If it's sunny and/or overcast but no rain = SW Black MAM

If it rains... GA Nikki


----------



## knasarae

Teal 3-zip MAC


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM - she was getting lonely so I had to use her.


----------



## loeh2001

sw black nikki....have been wearing her since getting her!  LOVE this bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated DVF beach tote & LAMB wallet.


----------



## Krysja

Forest Mini Nikki


----------



## Fleurine

royal/brown bbw MAB with AGHW


----------



## loveuga

was lazy and stayed in today... so no bag.   

SW Black MAM is packed and ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## baghag411

Wine MAM


----------



## besabonita

Black Cat LS Nikki!


----------



## Charlie

Today, I wore my one and only mini Nikki


----------



## ghall

too friggin cute charlie!


----------



## knasarae

Well since I had to be at work bright and chipper at 4:30 am this morning for a disaster recovery test, I figured I'd let brand new Navy Luxe MAC tag along.


----------



## ghall

cheating with 
silingdoodle, slingdoodle, slingdoodle!


----------



## Odebdo

BBW MAM is still out and about...day 6 I believe!


----------



## babybel

Noir(?) but probably ss black MAM with siggy hardware yea!


----------



## Fleurine

I'm wearing my double cream/patent MAB today but I am going to switch bags for tango class tonight. I will probably take my shoes in my light grey MAB...don't know yet


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Olive MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF tote & LAMB mini messenger in Lapis. (RM wore my Flowerstud gold stud bracelet in Pine and carried my bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch).


----------



## AmandaHW

Linear Stud Black Cat Nikki...I am in love with this bag!


----------



## jxwilliams

black Nikki today!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my Nite Blue Nikki, it's the re-cut version with siggy hardware.  This lambskin is too much to handle.  It seriously is the most smooshy, supple lambskin.  This is my purse crush.


----------



## besabonita

Cheated with a BOYY!


----------



## ghall

getting patent red nikki ready for tomorrow!


----------



## baghag411

Red/Brown SW Darling


----------



## thedseer

distressed grey mac 333


----------



## MKNS

brought out the BH 3-Zip MAC today


----------



## knasarae

Eggshell 3-Zip MAC today!


----------



## sfrechette

Cobalt Mam!


----------



## katie_manx

Took out my red patent MAM for tomorrow, and realized to my horror that it turned sticky from the ultra-broiling weather. Eeps!


----------



## MAGJES

Leopard MAM


----------



## ghall

i want this!


----------



## pinkboudoir

katie_manx said:


> Took out my red patent MAM for tomorrow, and realized to my horror that it turned sticky from the ultra-broiling weather. Eeps!



Yes Patent & Metallic just don't survive in our weather.


----------



## LillyChlo

Getting ready to change from Mint Nikki to Resort Yellow Nikki


----------



## Odebdo

Day 7 with BBW MAM...but I think I am going to give her a rest tonight and switch bags!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Havne't put my BBW mam down since i got her thinking about touching her up but painting her jet black!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM PH 3 zip MAC & Can't Buy Me Love bright pink pouch!  I love my pouch since there are times I don't feel like carrying a wallet.


----------



## bign_17

Burgundy Nikki


----------



## MrsShoeGal

still have BBW MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

still olive mam


----------



## knasarae

Teal 3-Zip MAC was my travel companion going home to see my parents.  BQP MAC was a stowaway in my luggage.


----------



## thedseer

still distressed grey mac - it is perfect!


----------



## Coach12

FIG Nikki


----------



## katie_manx

pinkboudoir said:


> Yes Patent & Metallic just don't survive in our weather.


 
*cries* I love my patents! I felt so bad for my red MAM that I took her out again today. She seems happier in my aggressively airconditioned office.


----------



## pinkboudoir

I think you can wipe them down & store in very dry place for a few days. That should help. Make sure you use it often. That's the best way to fight it.


----------



## bxvixen

DT Mini Nikki


----------



## katie_manx

pinkboudoir said:


> I think you can wipe them down & store in very dry place for a few days. That should help. Make sure you use it often. That's the best way to fight it.


 
That sounds like good advice - thank you! May I add that Benji is being a superb companion to my sticky MAM.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Heheh glad Benji is a superb companion, sticky MAM or not.


----------



## knasarae

Teal 3-Zip MAC again.


----------



## Code Blue

Stonewash Black Nikki


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ my cream/beige guccissima medium chain hobo


----------



## ardj102

*royal brown basketweave MAB.*


----------



## d&blover84

pine mac with straps doubled...never doubled the straps before, i like it!


----------



## MKNS

d&blover84 said:


> pine mac with straps doubled...*never doubled the straps before, i like it!*


 
Yeah, that's the way I wear mine 99% of the time.


----------



## Fleurine

Flat Iron Grey Morning After Bag


----------



## bign_17

Day 2 with Miss Burgandy Nikki!


----------



## AmandaHW

pool mam...my first mam and I love her


----------



## knasarae

Bee-Queue-Pee MAC


----------



## sfrechette

Cobalt MAM!


----------



## Odebdo

Salmon mini mattie!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Got a date night tonight with the hubs and I am going to cheat with my Olivia Harris baby ball


----------



## baghag411

:lolots:



knasarae said:


> Bee-Queue-Pee MAC


----------



## bign_17

Day 3 with Burgundy Nikki


----------



## thedseer

day 5 (i think?) with distressed grey mac!! though i wore my rocker out last night.


----------



## ghall

Gold python mac for the first time. Ive had it for months!

I love the nude/beige embossed leather with gold and taupr splatters!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

knasarae said:


> Bee-Queue-Pee MAC




:lolots:   Is this your Jedi name for the BQP mac?


----------



## knasarae




----------



## baghag411

:lolots:


----------



## d&blover84

periwinkle nikki.  i adore this leather


----------



## Fleurine

ghall said:


> Gold python mac for the first time. Ive had it for months!
> 
> I love the nude/beige embossed leather with gold and taupr splatters!


 
Love this MAC!^^^
I'm wearing my silver streak MAB luxe


----------



## clb1968

I just loaded up the Brown Glazed Roadie I recvd this week, not sure about it yet, so I will carry it tomorrow and see how if does.


----------



## ardj102

I carried my* BLACK MAC w/ SH* and Blue zipper track today.


----------



## 53baglady

Took my new Main Squeeze out for a trial run. Yes, she is a keeper!


----------



## ghall

Cheating with my yellow epi petit noe.


----------



## Fredette

My new flat iron grey morning after clutch! We're going to see a movie and I've managed to get a string cheese and 100 calorie popcorn pack (already popped!) in there with my wallet, keys, and lip gloss!


----------



## jxwilliams

GE Mattie


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

cheating again with baby ball....love that bag.


----------



## besabonita

Fredette said:


> My new flat iron grey morning after clutch! We're going to see a movie and I've managed to get a string cheese and 100 calorie popcorn pack (already popped!) in there with my wallet, keys, and lip gloss!



Love this!!


----------



## Odebdo

Salmon Mini Mattie...day 2!


----------



## msterling

Blue Stonewash Nikki 

I've had this bag for over 2 years and it still looks great!


----------



## purseprincess32

Friday & Sat Grape gold studded MAM & Can't buy me Love pouch, Today Treesje Mason Cross body in green.


----------



## besabonita

Sweatshirt Grey BOYY Slash, day 7.

However Taupe MAC arrives tomorrow and BOYY will have a time out!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ poor BOYY!


----------



## ghall

chocolate brown guccissima britt tote- since i'm too afraid to use any RM's rigiht now.


----------



## Odebdo

Salmon Mini Mattie Day #3


----------



## MAGJES

^^^Such a great Spring bag!


----------



## thedseer

bbw mab day 2 - went away with me for the weekend
gs lc last night though for my cousin's wedding!


----------



## sfrechette

Charcoal BBW Mam


----------



## pitterpatter

Teal Darling


----------



## pitterpatter

ghall said:


> chocolate brown guccissima britt tote- since i'm too afraid to use any RM's rigiht now.



why?


----------



## Miss Maryland

MAC in vintage violet  
It's my first MAC. I've only had it 3 days and now I want one in every color!


----------



## ghall

pitterpatter said:


> why?




Im afraid something will happen to them and i wont be able to get it fixed! Lol!


----------



## Fleurine

Bqp mab


----------



## CoachGirlJami

My black Darling! She has been my go-to bag since I got her. I have NEVER loved a bag this much, I swear! I can't get enough of her!


----------



## klj

My black w/gunmetal rocker..

Love the rocker!!!


----------



## d&blover84

cheating with louis


----------



## kdo

Double cream MAM!    One of my very favorite....


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated with Treesje again.


----------



## Code Blue

Royal BW MAB


----------



## nwhite

My one and only Nikki


----------



## chayna

My cardinal red Nikki!


----------



## baghag411

Coach Julia and me. . . Day 3


----------



## bign_17

Cheated today with Miss Mulberry Mity hobo in Oak, but my new to me Miss Black Cat Pyramid Stud Nikki is all packed and ready to go for tomorrow .


----------



## ghall

baghag411 said:


> Coach Julia and me. . . Day 3


have you posted a pic of this julia yet bh? i wanna see it!


----------



## Odebdo

Salmon mini mattie Day #4


----------



## jojon21

An oldie but goodie - Plan B Hobo in Dusty


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/gold hw.


----------



## ghall

antique white loveletter mam


----------



## besabonita

baghag411 said:


> Coach Julia and me. . . Day 3



Pictures please!!!I was just looking on the Coach website, and it looks like the perfect hobo!


----------



## baghag411

Tomorrow!  I promise!!  Tonight was Lost night. . .


----------



## thedseer

Back to distressed grey mac!!


----------



## CoachGirlJami

I have been using my gorgeous black Darling since I got it, but since the weather is so dreary here today, I'm going to switch back into my Custom Burgundy MAM for some color.


----------



## MKNS

BH Zip Devote with out the belts.


----------



## pamperz

just switched from bbw mab to emerald croc MAM and whoa is there a size difference. It made me laugh. My mab has plenty of room to smoosh down but my mam is packed!!! MAM looks so so tiny in comparison its cute.


----------



## ghall

FIG darling


----------



## Odebdo

Salmon mini mattie day 5


----------



## Code Blue

Still my Royal BW MAB.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC black.


----------



## Odebdo

Pale grey darling ended today and is staying in service for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Coach12

roadrunner purple nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have been cheating all week with Olivia Harris baby ball.


----------



## baghag411

Just how pale are we talking??



Odebdo said:


> Pale grey darling ended today and is staying in service for the foreseeable future!


----------



## ghall

got my burgandy lizard mac ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Odebdo

baghag411 said:


> Just how pale are we talking??



It's the newly released pale grey!


----------



## thedseer

So far I&#8217;ve carried a different bag every day this week!

PWBW MAM is making her inaugural trip out today!


----------



## fettfleck

First time taking the BBW MAM. Hope it doesn't break.


----------



## hdr4350

I've been carrying my scarlet MAM all week! I'm inlove again......


----------



## someday681

flatiron grey rocker all week so far...I get more compliments on this bag than any other!


----------



## MAGJES

Old School *Wine* MAM!!


----------



## jeh3v

Black Cat Mam!


----------



## clb1968

charcoal nikki


----------



## CoachGirlJami

I'm still in my Custom Burgundy MAM - she is still stiff and boxy, so she needs lots of love to get smooshy. And I LOVE her color!


----------



## Daydrmer

Wine MAB


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-Teal & DVF Tote


----------



## spartancoaster

I haven't been able to wear any RM's in long time since I'm carrying around sippy cups that tend to leak!  I miss them!!


----------



## amandasf

Dark bronze Nikki.  This is my beater bag that has been to hell and back.  I spilled a small bottle of perfume in it so it smells good now too.  LOL.  but actually, the perfume took out some of the bronze color, but it's on the bottom so it's not noticeable.


----------



## Krysja

Didn't wear any outside today, but tried out my new to me SO re-cut Dark Grey Nikki in front of my husband and the mirror


----------



## katie_manx

^ That's so cute!  

I'm carrying my Black Linear Stud Roadie with a knot tied in the strap to make it the perfect length.


----------



## thedseer

not quite pearly mam!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fig Nikki


----------



## ghall

Black cat linear stud darling


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Coco nikki!


----------



## knasarae

I haven't carried any RM's all week.  Think I might break out a MAC or Rocker tomorrow though.


----------



## MKNS

BH 3 zip MAC.  I've been wearing this or my BH Zip Devote all week because the weather has been crappy.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today LAMB Mandalay satchel.


----------



## ReecesPieces

my new darling! geez i really feel bad for my purple liz MAB, she hasnt gotten any action in months.. she was my fave.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my chocolate mab hobo.  I love this bag!  How I wish RM would make these again....


----------



## thedseer

enjoyed carrying ms. not quite pearly today, but tonight/tomorrow cheating - changed into my bal velo!


----------



## crystal-d

Cheated today, LV NF azur!


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ mbmj natasha today


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape gold stud w/ strap MAM


----------



## baghag411

Probably my White Python MAC. . .   or my Mustard Mini Nikki . . . decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## rael

rockin my white darling!  it looks so good riding shotgun in my car!


----------



## baghag411

Refresh my memory. . . Did you get white or ivory?   I dream about the white one.  Just waiting to get it at a good price. . .


----------



## thegoreprincess

cheating with brick slash.


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki went cake tasting today. Mmmm!


----------



## baghag411

and the winning flavor was?


----------



## pinkboudoir

Taupe Nikki yesterday.


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> and the winning flavor was?


 
Four tiers.  Bottom and top are chocolate (for me) middle two are vanilla (for him).


----------



## wifeyb

im dreaming of carrying a teal matinee...im on the hunt for one, and i wont settle for another color!


----------



## baghag411

Mmmmm. . . .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







knasarae said:


> Four tiers.  Bottom and top are chocolate (for me) middle two are vanilla (for him).


----------



## thegoreprincess

knasarae said:


> Four tiers.  Bottom and top are chocolate (for me) middle two are vanilla (for him).



MMM. Hungry now!


----------



## knasarae

I'm sick.  I was hungry when I went to the bakery. I ate my sample chocolate piece, both vanillas (yellow and white) since he wasn't there.  Sampled, a bite of lemon, rasperry filling and strawberry.  And then on the way out I ate an entire full-sized Whoopdy-Doo.  Please don't ask me what it is... if I describe it I'll be super ashamed I ate the whole thing. :shame:


----------



## ghall

knasarae said:


> I'm sick.  I was hungry when I went to the bakery. I ate my sample chocolate piece, both vanillas (yellow and white) since he wasn't there.  Sampled, a bite of lemon, rasperry filling and strawberry.  And then on the way out I ate an entire full-sized Whoopdy-Doo.  Please don't ask me what it is... if I describe it I'll be super ashamed I ate the whole thing. :shame:


LOL!!! i wish i was there to help you! i LOVE cake!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Chanel classic quilted black caviar silver cc WOC w/ silver hw.


----------



## msterling

Blue Stonewash Nikki for the last few days


----------



## Coach12

Black noir MAB


----------



## pinkboudoir

Taupe Nikki again!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Coco Nikki. 
That cake sounds wonderful!


----------



## rael

sorry baghag, did you mean me, did I get white or ivory?  first I got an ivory linear stud darling and sold it as I found it too "bright" now I have a white darling from LB and I absolutely love it!  you should get one, they are still on the site!


----------



## thegoreprincess

DT Zip MAM!


----------



## pamperz

I'm in the boston common w/ my emerald croc MAM. say hello!


----------



## bxvixen

still rockin DT mini nikki


----------



## wifeyb

none for me today YET, good ol patent coach zoe is with me today.


----------



## kaylob

Latte Mattie for most of the weekend. I switched to Glazed Espresso Mattie for a friend's b-day party.


----------



## knasarae

Noir Mini Nikki.  I really don't think black leather gets better than this.


----------



## thedseer

Back to nickel mam!


----------



## ghall

Cheating with electric blue treesje hudson.


----------



## snakeygoddess

Still sporting my Biker Flap MAC.  This truly is a PERFECT bag!


----------



## baghag411

AGREED!

Black Mini Devote for me today. . . 



knasarae said:


> Noir Mini Nikki. * I really don't think black leather gets better than this.*


----------



## kdo

purple patent nikki!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black rocker w/ silver studs & Purple DVF Tote.


----------



## sfrechette

Royal LS Roadie


----------



## babybel

Cheated with my Fendi Cognac Baby Spy


----------



## Fleurine

The bag in my avatar...stonewash black MAB with silver HW & FDL lining


----------



## besabonita

BBW MAM w/ Purple Zip!!!


----------



## ghall

paper white basketweave mac


----------



## Fleurine

Royal/brown BW MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black ostrich mac


----------



## ghall

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> black ostrich mac


<--- jealous!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black Rocker w/ silver studs, RM flower gold stud bracelet in pine, and Can't buy me love pouch.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Cheating black GSH hobo


----------



## wifeyb

this time next week i will officially be carrying my new to me RM!!


----------



## thedseer

distressed grey mac!


----------



## ghall

Cheating w/ LV Yellow Epi Petit  Noe


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

coco nikki.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Cheating with AW Donna and loving every minute of it.


----------



## ardj102

im cheating too with my bal day. :shame:


----------



## besabonita

Fuchsia Benji Wallet, haven't needed a bag yet today!


----------



## bign_17

Been carrying my Black Pyramid Linear Stud Nikki since she arrived!!!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

grey skies MAC today


----------



## ghall

gonna cheat again tomorrow w/ Treesje Purple Asher!


----------



## thedseer

my lovely emerald mam!


----------



## ckeller825

Lapis blue MAB


----------



## jadise

Orange Haze MiniB


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Black Cat MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I just got back from DS's 5th grade graduation....I took coffee bean rocker with me


----------



## Fleurine

I think I'm going to switch from Royal Brown BW MAB to night/gold crackle mattie.


----------



## KNerette

Yellow mam


----------



## pink1

DT mab


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

black darling


----------



## besabonita

Bqp mac!!


----------



## thedseer

bpq mac last night, nickel mam today!


----------



## ghall

antique white loveletter MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Royal bbw mam


----------



## besabonita

This is a big step for me...I am wearing a brown bag for the first time in my life ever, seriously!!!

My new to me Coco MAC!!!!! The leather is very similar to my Taupe MAC, and its heavenly!!!!


----------



## TaraP

Sporting for the first time my new Emerald MAM... Love it!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

besabonita said:


> This is a big step for me...I am wearing a brown bag for the first time in my life ever, seriously!!!
> 
> My new to me Coco MAC!!!!! The leather is very similar to my Taupe MAC, and its heavenly!!!!




  Coco leather is wonderful!  I love my nikki my sweet hubby and kiddos got me for Mother's day


----------



## baghag411

Congratulations. . . being a fellow "black bag lover" I know how hard that is for you to do!!  



besabonita said:


> This is a big step for me...I am wearing a brown bag for the first time in my life ever, seriously!!!
> 
> My new to me Coco MAC!!!!! The leather is very similar to my Taupe MAC, and its heavenly!!!!


----------



## besabonita

baghag411 said:


> Congratulations. . . being a fellow "black bag lover" I know how hard that is for you to do!!



I know right?! I am so attracted to Black bags, I just love them so!


----------



## selkiewriter

I've been wearing my special order siggy Navy Luxe MAC for awhile now. I just looooove the leather!


----------



## ghall

main squeeze!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheated with baby ball while shopping today.


----------



## baghag411

It's gorgeous ghall!!  I saw your picture on the SF SS thread. . . 

My new Brown or Chocolate or Coffee Elisha!!!    This is definitely going to be a 10 day bag for me. . . no problem!! 



ghall said:


> main squeeze!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheated with my SLASH!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Black Rocker w/ silver studs at night & during day mini beloved.  Today RM flowerstud bracelet in pine w/ gold studs, bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch and Mini Beloved.


----------



## ghall

mustard croc mac.
going to a baseball game today


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Coco Nikki


----------



## rael

just brought out my new antique white mam, I love it just as much as my white darling!


----------



## baghag411

Elisha again today. . .


----------



## wifeyb

army green Mattie!!!


----------



## knasarae

The only time I left today was to get something to eat. (I hate being on call,lol) 

Olive Benji's wallet.


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki all weekend


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Grey skies MAC again


----------



## thedseer

nickel mam yesterday, but cheated with my veneta today


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

jade mattie!


----------



## wifeyb

i cheated (hey i only have ONE RM thus far!) coach patent zoe


----------



## ghall

cheating tomorrow w/ mbmj slingdoodle


----------



## wifeyb

^ oooooo im tellin!!!!!!! hahahahaha.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Royal/brown basketweave mam


----------



## thedseer

back to nickel mam : )


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie


----------



## besabonita

Royalty Purple Mini B!!!


----------



## Coach12

Bbw mab


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Eyelet Devote in Ebony!!!


----------



## sfrechette

Fig 3-zip rocker day 3.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Cheat with my LV speedy(with RM benji wallet inside).


----------



## ardj102

*WINE Mattie*.


----------



## Fleurine

Stonewash black mini b with silver HW


----------



## wifeyb

ard-WINE MATTIE! so jealous!!!

im dreaming of carrying a BLACK CAT MAB....one day she will come.....


----------



## aliceanna

Black Patent MAC


----------



## thedseer

Nickel mam &#8211; I&#8217;ve been using this sooo much!


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## princesselektra

Mint Nikki


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie again!


----------



## ghall

royal bw mac!


----------



## sfrechette

Purple Snake 3-Zip Mac! :sunnies


----------



## MKNS

I've been carrying my old school Royal MAC for a couple of weeks now.  It's looking like this is going to be my go-to summer bag.


----------



## Code Blue

sfrechette said:


> Purple Snake 3-Zip Mac! :sunnies


 
Did you ever post pics of that gorgeous MAC?  

ETA:  I see you did!  I love it!


----------



## gina1023

*Violet Nikki*


----------



## wifeyb

*army matinee*


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Grape MAC


----------



## sfrechette

Code Blue said:


> Did you ever post pics of that gorgeous MAC?
> 
> ETA:  I see you did!  I love it!



Thanks Code blue yep I did.  It is an awesome bag, I have been enjoying it today.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Finally wore my new to me GE Elisha.  I love this purse! However, I do have a little something new coming my way....


----------



## baghag411

Cola Brown Elisha came to work with me today. . . even in the rain. . . screw it!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Way to go BH!  I run like h...e...double toothpicks when it's raining with my bag under my trench!  Haha my co-workers make fun of me.


----------



## musicjunkie5

ocean MAM.  love this bag!


----------



## baghag411

LOL!  Been known to do that. . . 



Tx Honeybee said:


> Way to go BH!  *I run like h...e...double toothpicks when it's raining with my bag under my trench! * Haha my co-workers make fun of me.


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC!!


----------



## thedseer

nickel mam again - love it!


----------



## Code Blue

^I hope that bag survives your purge!  It's gorgeous!

Wearing my Sailor Navy Mini Mattie again.


----------



## Micah

My new Beloved - Taupe!


----------



## thedseer

Code Blue said:


> ^I hope that bag survives your purge!  It's gorgeous!
> 
> Wearing my Sailor Navy Mini Mattie again.


 
thanks! i love your MM as well

 [FONT=&quot]Honestly, I didnt think it would survive the purge, but now that I have it and have been using it almost nonstop, I know it will  I really enjoy carrying it : )[/FONT]


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling. . . still threatening rain. . . gah!


----------



## MAGJES

^^  It's finally beautiful here today on the East Coast.  ....FINALLY!!!

Forecast:  90s on Friday and will drop to 60s on Sat!!!  WHAT??


*SW Blue MAM* today!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I broke out my Royal/Brown Basketweave MAC today.


----------



## ghall

camel nikki w/ antique silver hw


----------



## LillyChlo

MAGJES said:


> ^^  It's finally beautiful here today on the East Coast.  ....FINALLY!!!
> 
> Forecast:  90s on Friday and will drop to 60s on Sat!!!  WHAT??
> 
> 
> *SW Blue MAM* today!!



Gotta Love NC weather!!  If you don't like it one day.... no worries... it'll more than likely change the next!

Cheating today with Bal Sorbet Day and lovin it!


----------



## sfrechette

Yellow Crackle Mac!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I loaded up my royal roadie, but I haven't gone anywhere today.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Black darling today


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC, this is seriously the best brown ever!!


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki to the mall in the late afternoon today... but with this lovely 90 degree weather continuing, switching out to SW Black MAM tomorrow


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## thedseer

nickel mam again : )
so much for switching every day!


----------



## Code Blue

*knas*, I love the charm with your Mustard Croc Mini Nikki!

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie again.


----------



## ghall

white croc mac


----------



## besabonita

*knas*, you are smokin! Love your Mini Nikki & your cardigan!

Where did you get your cardi???


----------



## loveuga

I haven't decided who is going out and about with me to run a long list of errands.

Stonewash Black MAM?  SS Taupe Nikki?


----------



## shezarealgem

Burnt orange MAC from Gilt sale


----------



## TaraP

My go to bag- Pepper MAM.


----------



## knasarae

besabonita said:


> *knas*, you are smokin! Love your Mini Nikki & your cardigan!
> 
> Where did you get your cardi???


 
Thanks Besa! I got it at a dept store called Elder Beerman.  I think they are mostly in Ohio and maybe a little some surrounding states.  The label is Designers Originals.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I switched it up to the Tangerine MAM today


----------



## Daydrmer

Cream MAC


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## besabonita

*shezarealgem*, your Burnt Orange MAC is gorgeous!!!


----------



## besabonita

knasarae said:


> Thanks Besa! I got it at a dept store called Elder Beerman.  I think they are mostly in Ohio and maybe a little some surrounding states.  The label is Designers Originals.



Shucks! I will have so see if I can find something similar around here....


----------



## Coach12

Wine nikki


----------



## Tx Honeybee

A lovely lady from Charleston allowed me the privilege of bringing to Texas a beauty -- Seagreen MAM.  I love this saturated leather.  She's probably going to be on my arm at least till Saturday!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Took my BQP MAC to a job interview and will be bringing my DT Zip MAM to work!


----------



## ghall

violet mac


----------



## sfrechette

Royalty Purple Mini B!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Dk gray darling.  Loving this bag so much


----------



## thedseer

nickel mam again, but i'll be changing out this weekend!


----------



## baghag411

Love this outfit!!!  The MAC matches perfectly!!!

Navy Luxe Nikki for me today. . . smells soooooo good!  



ghall said:


> violet mac


----------



## wifeyb

switching out of my mattie into my teal darling! will get pics!


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie.  Maybe I'll change out of it tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl24

Took Coral MAM to work with me today!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Seagreen MAM!  I'm in love!


----------



## JennyS315

Chocolate Nikki!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Dk gray darling


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Mac in Teal & DVF Tote.


----------



## wifeyb

im gonna give teal darling a chance


----------



## baghag411

Mustard Mini Nikki today since I believe Spring has FINALLY arrived. . .


----------



## knasarae

Still with Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.


----------



## ghall

Patent red nikki


----------



## coachmommyofmin

wifeyb said:


> im gonna give teal darling a chance



where r ur pics, did i miss them??? how do u like the teal wifey?


I'm wearing the distressed black darling with silver hw


----------



## veyda

Main Squeeze foldover in Pale Grey


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC, pouring like mad in Seattle!


----------



## wifeyb

whats BQP mean??

i carried in halfsies today! my darling and mattie! whatcho know bout that?!


----------



## JennyS315

wifeyb said:


> whats BQP mean??
> 
> i carried in halfsies today! my darling and mattie! whatcho know bout that?!



Cute!  What color is your matinee? I like it!


----------



## wifeyb

jennnnny!!! thanks! its army green and has black flaps, AND becky birds lining!


----------



## besabonita

BQP= Black Quilted Patent


----------



## wifeyb

thanks besa! now im finally in the know about that abbrev.


----------



## knasarae

Ph3zmac


----------



## rael

cheating today with my Olivia Harris croc embossed cross body satchel!  I love this bag but it's not very roomy inside!


----------



## wifeyb

^ booo cheater! lol

i have my teal darling today giving her another chance


----------



## ghall

3 zip grey croc rocker. Going to the beach with the fam today


----------



## thegoreprincess

Have fun, *ghall*!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Dk gray darling again!!


----------



## sfrechette

Royalty Purple Mini B!


----------



## gingeybear

Newbie here. Tried to avoid falling into RM rabbit-hole for more than a year. 

I just used my first RM bag a 3 Zip Rocker which rocks as a small crossbody which one of my BF's (you know who you are..and thanx!) picked up for me at the LA SS after I avoided the NY SS because I was banned. She thought of me and my love for all things dark green. Just what I need (saying this part seriously, part sarcastically.) Not sure if it's evergreen or jealousy..I'm sorry. As I said, total newbie.

I wore it when I ran (OK..racewalked..LOL) a 5K in style. Black capri leggings, black and green striped sleeveless tunic, green running shoes.  It has the black and white paisley lining. I'm new to RM so forgive my complete and total ignorance. No photos, sorry. I'm camera shy but some of you may know me from another SF. Maybe it helped me finish a personal best?

FWIW, I'm kinda broke and sorta banned ( *tonij *if you are reading this) but I had to say yes to this one.I'm glad I did, kinda..sorta. Now I am going to be saving up so that after my ban is over this Fall, I can hit the NYC SS and search for a Matinee or MAB in a color that will work for me..especially a green. I'm doomed, aren't I?


----------



## rael

your teal darling looks lovely on you wifeyb!


----------



## besabonita

rael said:


> cheating today with my Olivia Harris croc embossed cross body satchel!  I love this bag but it's not very roomy inside!



I have been looking at this bag! Can you post pictures in the Non-RM purchases thread?  How does it compare to the MAC?


----------



## rael

Besa, since I first joined tpf I have been unable to even put up a profile picture, I messaged the webmaster about it, but never heard back!  I don't know what to do, I tried again today and my picture comes up and then after I click save changes it says
file failed to load!  Has anyone else run into this problem?  I am absolutely lost as what to do!  
As to comparing the Olivia Harris to a Mac I just put them together side by side and they are very similar in size, the Olivia Harris looks a little thicker but maybe because it has
outside pockets on both sides rather than just one side as the Mac does, hope this helps
and any suggestions to my uploading pictures would be very much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## baghag411

Cheating with MBMJ Natasha today


----------



## tonij2000

rael said:


> Besa, since I first joined tpf I have been unable to even put up a profile picture, I messaged the webmaster about it, but never heard back!  I don't know what to do, I tried again today and my picture comes up and then after I click save changes it says
> file failed to load!  Has anyone else run into this problem?  I am absolutely lost as what to do!
> As to comparing the Olivia Harris to a Mac I just put them together side by side and they are very similar in size, the Olivia Harris looks a little thicker but maybe because it has
> outside pockets on both sides rather than just one side as the Mac does, hope this helps
> and any suggestions to my uploading pictures would be very much appreciated!
> Thanks!



I suggest uploading your pics to www.photobucket.com first.


----------



## tonij2000

gingeybear said:


> Newbie here. Tried to avoid falling into RM rabbit-hole for more than a year.
> 
> I just used my first RM bag a 3 Zip Rocker which rocks as a small crossbody which one of my BF's (you know who you are..and thanx!) picked up for me at the LA SS after I avoided the NY SS because I was banned. She thought of me and my love for all things dark green. Just what I need (saying this part seriously, part sarcastically.) Not sure if it's evergreen or jealousy..I'm sorry. As I said, total newbie.
> 
> I wore it when I ran (OK..racewalked..LOL) a 5K in style. Black capri leggings, black and green striped sleeveless tunic, green running shoes.  It has the black and white paisley lining. I'm new to RM so forgive my complete and total ignorance. No photos, sorry. I'm camera shy but some of you may know me from another SF. Maybe it helped me finish a personal best?
> 
> FWIW, I'm kinda broke and sorta banned ( *tonij *if you are reading this) but I had to say yes to this one.I'm glad I did, kinda..sorta. Now I am going to be saving up so that after my ban is over this Fall, I can hit the NYC SS and search for a Matinee or MAB in a color that will work for me..especially a green. I'm doomed, aren't I?



Congrats GB! Nope, you're not doomed. Planning a fall purchase is a great idea and it gives you something to look forward to! If you were stalking all the sites right now for more RM, I'd call that doomed! 

I'm not carrying a RM bag today but I keep a black patent pvc pouch in my bag for receipts.


----------



## rael

thanks tonij I will give photobucket a try!


----------



## besabonita

*rael*, once you upload to photobocket, you then click below each picture and a little box will appear. Once you have them all selected you select "generate HTML code", once there you copy and paste the "code for" message boards" into your post at tpf!


----------



## thegoreprincess

rael said:


> Besa, since I first joined tpf I have been unable to even put up a profile picture, I messaged the webmaster about it, but never heard back!  I don't know what to do, I tried again today and my picture comes up and then after I click save changes it says
> file failed to load!  Has anyone else run into this problem?  I am absolutely lost as what to do!
> As to comparing the Olivia Harris to a Mac I just put them together side by side and they are very similar in size, the Olivia Harris looks a little thicker but maybe because it has
> outside pockets on both sides rather than just one side as the Mac does, hope this helps
> and any suggestions to my uploading pictures would be very much appreciated!
> Thanks!



Your files are probably too big and need to be resized.


----------



## Cheryl24

Wore Teal MAC to see SATC 2 tonight!


----------



## rael

thanks Besa, hopefully it will work for me!


----------



## rael

I've been trying photobucket for the past hour and it keeps coming up invalid file after I copy and paste the code for message boards!


----------



## Fleurine

Royal MAB


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Black Gunmetal Stud Roadie... can't believe I was considering selling this baby!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I think I'm going to use my fig mac.


----------



## rael

taupe MAM, I love it!


----------



## baghag411

Cheating with MBMJ Natasha again. . .


----------



## ghall

distressed black darling


----------



## gingeybear

tonij2000 said:


> Congrats GB! Nope, you're not doomed. Planning a fall purchase is a great idea and it gives you something to look forward to! If you were stalking all the sites right now for more RM, I'd call that doomed!
> 
> I'm not carrying a RM bag today but I keep a black patent pvc pouch in my bag for receipts.



Thanks *tonij*!  I kinda/sorta stalk the RM auction/sales as well as this SF but more to learn than to purchase. I want to go to the SS with some 411rather than go in blind. I'm also going to be trying on some styles IRL so I see what works and what doesn't. I'm really not too good at envisioning sizes without seeing them,KWIM? This has doomed me to gift or rehome too many bags at a loss. I'm branching out a bit once I finish the rehoming process because I need to shake it up a bit. Not all RM styles will work for me but her leathers are TDF. It just gets so confusing for a newbie to figure it out..leathers, hardware, linings, names..OMG


OK..back OT. I wore the RM crossbody again while schlepping an HH KP Corcovado tote for work. Kept my phone and what I needed to access pronto inside and in the outer pockets. 

It's so comfy that I don't even know I'm carrying it. Both of my DDs are coveting it like mad.

This little engine that could is really proving handy and the leather is breaking in too. I think I'm going to "need" another larger bag in this color..probably a matinee..I don't do mini bags though...hence the need to try on IRL. So I'm still behaving but perhaps next go round I'll be in Manhattan on opening nite!

Thanks for letting a newbie join in. 

Enjoy your gorgeous day today.


----------



## gingeybear

rael said:


> I've been trying photobucket for the past hour and it keeps coming up invalid file after I copy and paste the code for message boards!




I'm a doofus when it comes to this as my amigas from other SF know. These are the instructions that one of my BFFs gave to me. They work for me. I hope they work for you.


Once the pictures are in Photobucket ~

1. click on an individual picture to make it big
2. have both Photobucket and tPF open
3. on the left hand side of the screen there's a little box a little more than 1/2 way down headed "share this image"...the 3rd choice is IMG code
4. left click on that, a little message on a yellow background will momentarily pop up to tell you "copied"
5. place mouse cursor where you want the photo to be placed
6. use "ctrl and V" to copy picture
7. you did it!


----------



## rael

thanks so much gingeybear!  I will try it tonite, wish me luck!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in Seaglass, bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch & LAMB min wallet key chain in lapis.


----------



## wifeyb

i carried my teal darling. i love her now! i just really cut down on how much i carry in her, so things dont get lost as easy in there


----------



## rael

right on wifeyb!


----------



## JennyS315

Still using my dark grey MAMM


----------



## wifeyb

this was me yesterday with teal darling.





my only thing is, i get nervous when carrying her with tank tops, im scared my deoderant will do something to the handles when im swinging it on over my shoulder....anyone else?


----------



## thedseer

distressed grey mac!


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## Code Blue

Stonewash Black Nikki


----------



## ghall

distressed black darling


----------



## Ms.ShopChic

my darling Elisha! its the first day of class for her!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still dk gray darling.


----------



## baghag411

BBW MAM for me today. . .


----------



## spartancoaster

My BBW MAB!  Love it!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in seaglass & Bright Pink Can't Buy Me Love Pouch.


----------



## katelove477

@wifeyb i know what you mean about the deodorant. just give it a few minutes to dry before putting the bag on. you'll be fine!! =)


----------



## kings_20

Royal Linear Stud Darling....


----------



## katie_manx

Evergreen 3-Zip MAC. Somehow I feel more organized when I'm carrying a smaller bag.


----------



## ghall

aquamarine main squeeze


----------



## kelkirk

BBW MAM w/ fuschia zip


----------



## knasarae

Every time I pull out my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.... the next thing I know, I've been carrying it for days and days.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I had to go grocery shopping and since I had to take several kiddos with me I took royal LS roadie!!  What a great grocery shopping bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

Black basket weave MAB


----------



## baghag411

Navy Luxe Nikki


----------



## Code Blue

Wine MAB.  It smells heavenly!


----------



## selkiewriter

Mustard Croc MAMM. I'm wearing a red top so I have kind of a 'ketchup and mustard' thing going on.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm showing my Vintage Violet Mini Matinee some love today.


----------



## sfrechette

Royalty Purple Mini B again!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Cheating with AW Diego and loving all 4 pounds of it!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wow that's heavy! ^^


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

heavier than my Wine MAB and that baby is 3lbs.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Cheating with Balenciaga Black GSH hobo!  Love this bag!


----------



## thedseer

back to nickel mam!


----------



## purseprincess32

Stayed with my MAC Seaglass & Bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch again.


----------



## wifeyb

teal darling again today!!


----------



## j0ann

Teal MAC to dave & busters tonight ... friend had the eggshell MAC


----------



## ghall

gonna stay in aquamarine mainsqueeze. i feel like changing out my bag everyday isn't giving me enought time with that bag.. so i'm gonna switch every 3 days


----------



## baghag411

Holy crap!!!!!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Cheating with AW Diego and loving all 4 pounds of it!


----------



## rael

just got out my new pale grey darling, it's gorgeous and smells so good!


----------



## loeh2001

stonewash black nikki with silver hw


----------



## MAGJES

Olive MAM!!


----------



## thedseer

cheating with bv : )


----------



## talldrnkofwater

cheating w/ lamb


----------



## Code Blue

Wine MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

my stuff is in my royal roadie still, but I am home all day.


----------



## gardengal22

Cloud Gray MAB, day 2.


----------



## besabonita

Cheating w/ MbMJ Black Natasha


----------



## wifeyb

teal darling. over her though. lol


----------



## baghag411

Marshmallow Nikki!!!  Breaking in nicely. . .


----------



## thedseer

Back to nickel mam! gotta figure out which one(s) I&#8217;m going to bring to ny this weekend!


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC.


----------



## baghag411

Marshie Nikki . . . Day 2. . .


----------



## pinkboudoir

Black Mascara Elisha. Love this bag lots, perfect size & light too! Thanks to the sweetest PFer, I got my hands on it!!!


----------



## kitcat

FIG MAB    so glad I didn't let her go!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

still cheating w/ my lamb clutch.....i'm sorry.


----------



## Espinosa

Black Cat Mac!


----------



## selkiewriter

Old school smooshy purple mini Nikki (paisley lining and brass hw. I love this bag!) Perfect for sneaking candy into the movies tonight. BF and I are going to see 'Get Him to the Greek'.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I had to take all 4 kids to target.  The best bag for shopping with a crew of course....royal linear studded roadie.  Cross body is the best way to shop with all the kids and the royal leather is fab!  The blue us a great neutral and perfect for summer. Even the kids like the bag.


----------



## ghall

day 3 w/ aquamarine ms!
gonna put her away tonight and take out my new olive mam


----------



## Cheryl24

talldrnkofwater said:


> still cheating w/ my lamb clutch.....i'm sorry.



Which one talldrnk? 


Today I carried Cranberry MAM.  It had been a while since I used that bag and I had forgotten how gorgeous the color is.  And this is coming from a person who doesn't love red bags that much.


----------



## wifeyb

day 3 or so with teal Darling....


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved & Can't Buy Me Love Pouch in bright pink.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Black Mascara Elisha, totally loving the way the bag slouches & how easy it is to get things in & out. Even makes good bag shopping in crowded malls.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Back in my dk gray darling.    BEST HOBO EVER!!


----------



## ghall

olive mam!


----------



## wifeyb

today is a poopy rainy day, so im onside on the laptop, no bag for me today!

ps--what RM bag/leather would you recommend for rainy days??


----------



## ghall

patent leather is always great for rain- or that coated microfiber?


----------



## loeh2001

metallic mini nikki...day 2!


----------



## thegoreprincess

wifeyb said:


> today is a poopy rainy day, so im onside on the laptop, no bag for me today!
> 
> ps--what RM bag/leather would you recommend for rainy days??



Patent! I hear the Haze leathers take to rain fairly well too.


----------



## baghag411

^^Yep!  Haze is amazing in rain. . .

Marshie Nikki - Day 3 and probably Day 4.  At home doing nothing. . .


----------



## MAGJES

I've decided to wear my PW BW MAM until it is a smooshy mess.  Hmmmm....wonder how long it will take.....


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> ^^Yep! Haze is amazing in rain. . .
> 
> Marshie Nikki - Day 3 and probably Day 4. At home doing nothing. . .


 
Did I miss this reveal?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I was thinking the same thing!  I thought I read you were going to do a reveal BH...


----------



## besabonita

Royalty Purple Mini B!!!!


----------



## baghag411

I plan on doing one today once my "model" decides to wake up!  



knasarae said:


> Did I miss this reveal?


----------



## pinkboudoir

Cannot seem to put down my Blk Mascara Elisha.


----------



## wifeyb

im cheating with a COach since im over teal darling,  not the one for me


----------



## kathywko

Haven't been here in awhile! I've been carrying my luggage Nikki though!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheated this morning with my boyy slash. Gonna switch to my darling this afternoon if I go out though.


----------



## Cheryl24

baghag411 said:


> I plan on doing one today once my "model" decides to wake up!



Wake up LUV!!!


----------



## ghall

Day 2 olive mam


----------



## tejava

Auburn MAMM for the weekend.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

nautical blue mac.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Jammin purple mini nikki best thick snooshy leather that is soooooo underrated!!!


----------



## kdo

dk grey croc 3-zip rocker!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/ gold hw. And yesterday evening RM mini beloved to watch Sex & The City 2 w/friends.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Started out with dk gray darling, but then switched to my harewood darling this afternoon!


----------



## Code Blue

Wine MAB


----------



## ghall

pInk gunmetal stud fling


----------



## wifeyb

switched to teal darling for today


----------



## amandasf

ebony fringe darling.
finally back to RM after cheating for a couple of weeks with Orla Kiely and Kate Spade.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Cola Brown MA Hobo!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm not cheating- fig nikki


----------



## TaraP

Bottle Green MAM...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

harewood darling


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## thedseer

distressed grey mac : )

had nickel mam and dg mac in ny this weekend, but it seems i was not spotted : (


----------



## Espinosa

Black Cat Mac. Honestly I love this thing! Its my go-to bag.


----------



## purseprincess32

Again carried my MAC- black w/ gold hw, Can't Buy me Love bright pink pouch & Pine Flowerstud in gold bracelet.


----------



## ghall

olive mam day 3


----------



## tejava

Concord Nikki for this week.

Nikki is really not my style, but I love the concord leather and the color.  The smell is exceptional!


----------



## Sorsue

Tangy Nikki


----------



## Code Blue

I'm still wearing my Wine MAB.  I don't switch out nearly enough!


----------



## MAGJES

*PW BW MAM* again but waiting on my Concord arrival!!


----------



## Coach12

Changed into my thunder gray MAB with silver hardware.


----------



## AmandaHW

BC Linear Stud Nikki.  Love this bag. It is a tad heavy I think, but so worth it


----------



## ghall

MOss Mini B


----------



## TaraP

Bbw mam


----------



## pinkboudoir

Taupe Nikki!


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki again for me.




ghall said:


> MOss Mini B


 
Pics please!


----------



## Code Blue

PH Zip MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am cleaning and stuck inside, but I have my stuff loaded up in harewood darling still!


----------



## ghall

knasarae said:


> Scarlet Mini Nikki again for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics please!


 
here you go knas


----------



## purseprincess32

I cheated today. Treesje Mason Cross Body in green w/gold studs.


----------



## sfrechette

Royalty Purple Mini B again,


----------



## knasarae

ghall said:


> here you go knas


----------



## fshnonmymind

I broke out my tangerine MAM in honor of the sample sale today.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

still using my fig nikki


----------



## ghall

moss mini b day 2


----------



## thedseer

bbw mam - my bag soulmate


----------



## baghag411

^^That's cute!!


----------



## bhalpop

I broke out my blue wave/ orange trim MAB today! I love this bag and you would be surprised at how much of my wardrobe is compatible.


----------



## wcofer28

Teal Darling....had it, sold it, bought another one and I won't make the mistake of selling it again!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Loving the devote! Was using ebony eyelet devote and switched today to my new grape devote. . Can't believe it took me this long to try a devote and it's becoming my fav


----------



## thegoreprincess

PH MAMM this morning and cheated with Brick Slash for my sister's graduation


----------



## besabonita

Royalty Purple Mini B


----------



## katie_manx

Teal Mini Devote. It's not my favourite style, but I love the way it smells.


----------



## thedseer

baghag411 said:


> ^^That's cute!!



thank you 

wearing bbw mam again today too!


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ my guccissima medium hobo


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

harewood darling.


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black MAC with gold hw.


----------



## kdo

grey croc 3-zip rocker, a terrific little bag!


----------



## Fleurine

White MAB with light gold sig HW


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ coach parker slim tote..


----------



## Espinosa

Grape studded Nikki.


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie again


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Chocolate Nikki. I already loved her but getting Rebecca to sign it at the NYC SS makes it so much more special!


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC.  Even with the way I feel about MACs right now, I will carry this bag until it falls apart, lol.


----------



## wifeyb

*i wanted to carry my HG today, but its been pouring all day....

what RM bag would you recommend for a rainy day such as this??*


----------



## ghall

Something patent or haze wifey!!


----------



## wifeyb

really? like purple haze???
how is the RM patent?? what all comes in patent?


----------



## indiaink

Stonewash Emerald Beloved Mini


----------



## ghall

wifeyb said:


> really? like purple haze???
> how is the RM patent?? what all comes in patent?


i have a patent red nikki. and it's the softest squishiest patent EVER!! it puddles!! and i can get it wet! i think there's purple patent, but i'm not sure what else..

maybe you should get a purple haze mab! or nikki!


----------



## wifeyb

ooo ghall! i wanna see pics of this nikki you have! is it in your collection threaD?


----------



## wifeyb

i see it! omg she looks amazing!!! whats the lining?


----------



## ghall

wifeyb said:


> i see it! omg she looks amazing!!! whats the lining?


its blue and white stripes


----------



## Cheryl24

I have a Dark Navy Patent MAM that I love to use on rainy days.  It has signature hardware and the black/white floral lining. 

Sorry for the blurry pic. It's the only one I could find.   There are much better pictures in the Reference Library.


----------



## wifeyb

omg cheryl! i loooove that bag! maybe i need something smaller anyway for rainy days....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

nautical blue mac


----------



## Cheryl24

wifeyb said:


> omg cheryl! i loooove that bag! maybe i need something smaller anyway for rainy days....



There is a MAB version.  Look at these amazing pics from kdo.  #*12*

One of my favorite parts about this bag how the leather sorta lightens in color near the edges.  It has a really cool effect that you have to see IRL to understand.  But I think kdo captured it really well in her pics.


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Grape embossed MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black cat darling


----------



## ghall

cheating with chocolate leather gucci britt tote


----------



## jojon21

Orange Haze Zip MAM


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC


----------



## mdlovesbags

Black haze zip MAB


----------



## besabonita

Distressed Black Darling


----------



## baghag411

Cheating with my LV Speedy. . . Day 6


----------



## LillyChlo

Cheating with Sorbet Day..... like DAY 14..... I love this color!!!  Pommier comes today too :greengrin:


----------



## knasarae

Distressed Brown MAC


----------



## Stina Lee

coco mam.


----------



## Espinosa

Grape Nikki


----------



## chickpea

Distressed Black MAM


----------



## pinkboudoir

Luggage Mattie.


----------



## MAGJES

Black BW MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black cat darling


----------



## pink1

DT zip mab


----------



## purple_lopei

Blue fossil MAM


----------



## ghall

Cheatinh again with purple treesje asher.


----------



## Coach12

Black pepper nikki


----------



## aliceanna

Bone Ostrich MAC


----------



## JennyS315

Mint MAC


----------



## besabonita

DB Darling again


----------



## baghag411

LV Speedy. . . Day 7. . . this may be a 10 day bag. . .


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## ghall

black cat mini b


----------



## kitcat

FIG MAB


----------



## Stina Lee

Day 2 with my coco mam. I love her and can smell her leather even from across the desk!


----------



## baghag411

LV Speedy. . . Day 8


----------



## Fleurine

I kept wearing my white MAB with sig HW for days & days (my BF liked it too) but I don't want to get her dirty so I need to change her out...but what bag next???


----------



## purseprincess32

Again Mini Beloved & DVF Tote.


----------



## Code Blue

Royal BW MAC


----------



## jojon21

White Perf Rocker


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Coffee bean rocker


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

baghag411 said:


> LV Speedy. . . Day 8


 
Hmph!! And you call yourself a Nikki whore. *eyes up baghag's 'ho tiara*


----------



## besabonita

Had to cheat with my new lesportsac from LB, cause it was raining again....


----------



## baghag411

I have to carry it for medicinal purposes until the knee heals up. . . it's the lightest bag I own!!  LOL!  *holding crown in place with both hands*



Cheap_Tequila said:


> Hmph!! And you call yourself a Nikki whore. *eyes up baghag's 'ho tiara*


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

baghag411 said:


> I have to carry it for medicinal purposes until the knee heals up. . . it's the lightest bag I own!! LOL! *holding crown in place with both hands*


Okay, okay.  You're off the hook for now, but only until that knee heals up missy! You may release your hold....for now


----------



## Espinosa

Its raining in T.O, so its my Black Croc MAC for today.


----------



## thedseer

i've been lazy - bbw mam for about a week.


----------



## ghall

amazon green mam- flattest, squishiest bag i've ever owned!


----------



## chayna

Lemon Nikki...the leather is so soft and squishy.  I love to lay on the couch and rub my feet on it, I guess it's the next best thing to a foot rub from my DH! LOL!


----------



## Miss Maryland

mini nikki in envy, from the gilt sale. i've been using it almost every day since i got it. perfect size for me!


----------



## knasarae

Camel Mini Beloved


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

And after wearing it knas....is it love?  

I am still in black cat darling


----------



## knasarae

A little heavier than I imagined but the strap is comfy so it doesn't cut into my chest like a MAC would.  And turns out the hip I wear it on puts the adjustable part on my back, win-win!   I got several complements on it today.

When these sporadic thunderstorms get under control I will take Black Cat out for a spin...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Excellent!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Black haze zip MAB.


----------



## kitcat

royal blue bbw mam!


----------



## TaraP

kitcat said:


> royal blue bbw mam!



MeToo!!!!


----------



## Attagirl

blue wave mini nikki


----------



## ghall

changed my mind- forgot i have a baseball game to attend tonight- so i'm back in my black cat mini b


----------



## purseprincess32

I cheated Coach Madison Julianne in teal today.


----------



## JennyS315

DT zip MAB!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Grey skies MAC-Day 2


----------



## baghag411

Cheating. . . Day 9


----------



## thegoreprincess

DT Zip MAM all day today!


----------



## amandasf

I just changed into my Royal Linear Stud nikki b/c it is not going to rain today and I don't take her out in the rain.


----------



## Coach12

Black MA hobo from the sample sale. This is a great bag! 


I highly recommend it


----------



## kelkirk

STILL wearing DB darling...going on day 9!!  I may give her a break tomorrow though.


----------



## mdlovesbags

Still with my black haze zip MAB.  Love love love this bag.


----------



## wifeyb

FINALLY carried her! black cat mab


----------



## baghag411

Aren't you just the cutest??  Love your glasses and MAB!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## thegoreprincess

*wifey*, you look so cute!

Carrying DT Zip MAM with me tomorrow to San Jose for a dentist appt and In 'n' Out!


----------



## Stina Lee

Carrying my ostrich embossed black MAM today.


----------



## wifeyb

thanks baghag & gore!

im letting MAB stretch her handles, so today Mattie is going out with me on our excursions!


----------



## TaraP

I didn't have time to switch out bags today so I'm still with Royal/ Brown Basket weave MAM...


----------



## ghall

amazon green mam


----------



## mdlovesbags

ghall - love the outfit!  

First outing for Royal Nikki.


----------



## Joceybaby23

Black Main squeeze. Love her!


----------



## sfrechette

Fig Mini B all week!


----------



## wifeyb

ghall i always love your cute outfits! that green looks amazing!


----------



## ghall

thanks E


----------



## thegoreprincess

Going to be cheating with my Gryson Woven Tate tomorrow!


----------



## Realtor by day

Rose lambskin nikki!  I love this bag!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my go to cross body today, Black MAC!


----------



## ghall

another day w/ amazon green


----------



## wifeyb

i cant decide......ill go with army green mattie again..


----------



## Fleurine

Wearing Dove Grey MAB with pink fluorescent piping - all week in fact. Have not been buying bags latwly (Thank Heavens!) But really enjoying my collection this spring.


----------



## wifeyb

oooo Fleu- i love the dove grey! shes next on my list! but with the flu yellow


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think I may try out black cat mini b!


----------



## cocolee1976

I am wearing distressed brown Mini-Nikki I recently trade w/ one of sweet tPFer !!
It's super slouchy and soft like babybutt. 

Sorry for my dirty mirror!!!


----------



## Code Blue

Wore my Lover's Clutch to the opera last night.

I haven't been out of the house yet this morning and may not go out at all!


----------



## wifeyb

^ lol i hear that COde Blue!


----------



## wifeyb

cocolee1976 said:


> I am wearing distressed brown Mini-Nikki I recently trade w/ one of sweet tPFer !!
> *It's super slouchy and soft like babybutt. *
> 
> Sorry for my dirty mirror!!!



 is there anything better?! lol


----------



## JennyS315

I may take my paper white brown BW MAMM for a spin.


----------



## Fleurine

wifeyb said:


> oooo Fleu- i love the dove grey! shes next on my list! but with the flu yellow


 
The Dove grey bags take a while to break in...but finally she is getting smooshy...def. go for the fluo yellow too!


----------



## thegoreprincess

thegoreprincess said:


> Going to be cheating with my Gryson Woven Tate tomorrow!



Cheating! About to go to the Santa Cruz Underground Metal Festival, haha.


----------



## wifeyb

^ you are so cute, have fun!!


----------



## pink1

Wore my fuchsia ivy 3 zip mac shopping.  The girl at the Nordies earring counter said "Love your Rebecca Minkoff."  Was SO excited b/c I don't see a ton of RM where I live.  Then I had a sighting of a black mac on a girl walking by!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Cheating w/ my new love.  MK Hamilton tote.


----------



## Joceybaby23

Double cream Nikkki.. oldie but a goodie!


----------



## wifeyb

jocey- i love seeing all your RMs listed in your siggy!!! how do you choose daily?! lol


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I've been wearing my jade Mattie all week at a conference. It holds so much! I originally brought my MbMJ Sasha to be my workhorse bag here but believe it or not I switched to the Mattie and didn't look back.


----------



## thedseer

been cheating with my canard velo this weekend!


----------



## purseprincess32

Classic black Chanel caviar WOC w/ silver hw.


----------



## MJDaisy

thunder grey mattie


----------



## ghall

Cheating with treesje electric blue marley!!


----------



## bxvixen

Distressed Black mam.  I love this bag.


----------



## pink1

Black cat mab!


----------



## TaraP

Black Cat MAC, thanks to Wifeyb's reveal of her Black Cat MAB.


----------



## tejava

Purple 3 zip Rocker


----------



## veyda

Distressed black Nikki w/silver HW


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Stormy grey mac today


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF tote!


----------



## JennyS315

Almond MAB!


----------



## nessie12

jealousy green mattie! (had a complete stranger drool over it!)


----------



## Code Blue

PH Zip MAB to work and my Smokey Purple MAC to the parade!


----------



## knasarae

PH3Z today.


----------



## snakeygoddess

Camel Linear Stud Nikki


----------



## ghall

platinum mac


----------



## Stina Lee

back to my coco mam today.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black cat fringed (minus fringe) darling.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Metallic blue MAC!


----------



## TaraP

BBW MAM w/ fuchsia zipper


----------



## thegoreprincess

Wore my Purple Haze MAMM to the bar for a friend's show last night!!! Hehehe, first time in a bar.


----------



## pink1

Black cat mab!  Can't put her down!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated-Treesje Mason cross body in green w/ gold studs & DVF tote.


----------



## Cheryl24

Code Blue said:


> PH Zip MAB to work and my Smokey Purple MAC to the parade!



Ha, ha, I like that you were so color coordinated with Lakers colors for the parade!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Cheated-lv speedy 25 today


----------



## wifeyb

its been sooo rainy ive been scared to take my loves out.


----------



## Bay

3 zip mac!


----------



## loeh2001

_Switching from evergreen nikki to stonewash black nikki for a very important job interview today (because I'm wearing a black suit.)_


----------



## Cathy_Mac

Switched from pepper Mattie to my black stud Devote...I forgot how much I really like this style, blingy though it is!


----------



## kitcat

loeh2001 said:


> _Switching from evergreen nikki to stonewash black nikki for a very important job interview today (because I'm wearing a black suit.)_


 
good luck!


----------



## loeh2001

kitcat said:


> good luck!


 
_thank you kitcat!_


----------



## norne

I recently received my first Black MAC and today I COMPLETELY FELL IN LOVE WITH IT! I discovered the double-up strap option and, oh my, this might be the perfect summer bag for me. It's like ... getting a new bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC teal, Bright Pink Can't Buy me Love pouch, LAMB mini wallet key chain in lapis and LV Candy Square Rose Pop scarf.


----------



## Fleurine

I can't believe I'm still wearing my dove grey/fluo pink MAB...finally getting smooshy, and I am going to check on this BUT I think I might have just completed a 10 day challenge with this gal...lots of compliments on this bag BTW>


----------



## Fleurine

wifeyb said:


> FINALLY carried her! black cat mab


 
Congrats wifey! You wear her well!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

DT Zip MAM is going with me to the movies!


----------



## selkiewriter

I've been carrying my Black MAMM with the blue zipper track since I got it on Saturday. MAMMs are such a versatile style!


----------



## mzballs

My favorite new RM bag, the Heavy Metal Studded Tote for my laptop and books and my black MAC. I haven't seen much love for the HMST, but I LOOOVE it! Works amazingly well as a school bag and the studs are a perfect addition!
















Sorry, not the best pictures!


----------



## Stina Lee

^^ Oooh, I love that! I have been looking for a bag to use for school and wasn't sure RM was going to work for me in that dept. It doesn't look like it holds alot though. Is there much room left over after the laptop?


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ LV mini lin speedy


----------



## mzballs

Stina Lee said:


> ^^ Oooh, I love that! I have been looking for a bag to use for school and wasn't sure RM was going to work for me in that dept. It doesn't look like it holds alot though. Is there much room left over after the laptop?



My new laptop is big at 15.5 (well, big for me) and right now I have my 3-subject notebook and three books. The books are not full-sized but novel sized. If I use my smaller laptop, I can fit a lot more. But, it's a great bag, I highly recommend. I tried using my Nikki and to carry the same and this works so much better!


----------



## booksandbags

full sized devote tote in sideral grey.  love this creamy grey bag that fits the world and still looks so freaking slouchy.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## booksandbags

knas! 10.10.10  that's my birthday! and that'll make the BEST anniversary date for your wedding!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC with gold hw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I took my harewood darling out today.


----------



## I lv my Captain

Verdes MAM --- I  this bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baghag411

^^What an adorable avatar!!


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC to start the day then switched to Vintage Dark Grey MAC...cause I got doused in chocolate milk by my son and had to change cloths, so changed MAC's too!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Eeek, the chocolate milk didn't get the MAC, did it Besa?!


----------



## Stina Lee

mzballs said:


> My new laptop is big at 15.5 (well, big for me) and right now I have my 3-subject notebook and three books. The books are not full-sized but novel sized. If I use my smaller laptop, I can fit a lot more. But, it's a great bag, I highly recommend. I tried using my Nikki and to carry the same and this works so much better!


 
Ah! This is so exciting! Thank you for that information. I am going to check one out in person. I'm hoping this works for me! It's so pretty!


Back on topic, I'm wearing my Lapis Mini Nikki today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black cat frindged darling


----------



## pink1

Can't put down my black cat mab!  I have gotten more compliments on this bag!


----------



## booksandbags

stina, how are you liking that mini nikki? i've been wanting to try one so bad!


----------



## knasarae

booksandbags said:


> knas! 10.10.10 that's my birthday! and that'll make the BEST anniversary date for your wedding!


 
  It's gonna be a great day!!!

Scarlet Mini Nikki again for me.


----------



## Stina Lee

booksandbags said:


> stina, how are you liking that mini nikki? i've been wanting to try one so bad!


 

I LOVE IT! I seriously cannot stop looking at it (it's sitting next to me at my desk at work right now). The color, the shape, the size, it's PERFECT! It holds what I need it to hold with room to spare. It's smooshy and fits perfectly under my arm and hugs tight to my body. It's not bulky or annoying at all. I have only owned MAM's and MAC's and this is my first Mini Nikki. It definitely will not be my last. Highly, HIGHLY, recommend (and sorry to enable, LOl)!


----------



## booksandbags

lol you totally are enabling! i love it! i love big bags but in the summer it's nice to carry less and as much as i love the look of the full sized nikki i'm just not interested in carrying all that leather... i'd rather go for a mam or mab then my nikkis... 

there's navy luxe mini on bonz....


----------



## ghall

3 zip stone rocker


----------



## Espinosa

^ That's gorgeous! As for me, my Black Cat Mac.


----------



## thegoreprincess

BQP MAC and I are going to a Blue Oyster Cult concert tonight! haha.


----------



## Stina Lee

booksandbags said:


> lol you totally are enabling! i love it! i love big bags but in the summer it's nice to carry less and as much as i love the look of the full sized nikki i'm just not interested in carrying all that leather... i'd rather go for a mam or mab then my nikkis...
> 
> there's navy luxe mini on bonz....


 
I totally agree....you need that navy luxe mini then! It's such a great color. I've noticed alot of designers doing blue bags this season and they are flying off the shelves. I honestly could not be happier with this bag. Today is my first day wearing it and 4 people in the office have already complimented it (and it's just sitting here!) and here I go enabling you again! hahaha


----------



## Realtor by day

I'm wearing my black stud devote with gun metal hardware.  This is such a fantastic bag but boy is it heavy!


----------



## kkiimm

Took my Distressed Black Darling out for a spin today.. already got a little damage on it  the super soft leather is always super fragile.

^^ I love that Devote! It's my favorite that RM has come out with. I hope to get it someday but probably not anytime soon as I haven't seen them for sale much recently and I just bought three black RMs.


----------



## purseprincess32

During the day-MAC Seaglass and tonight at the movies & walking around mini beloved.


----------



## besabonita

Cheryl24 said:


> ^^Eeek, the chocolate milk didn't get the MAC, did it Besa?!



No, MAC was safe..not carrying MAC when chocolate milk attacked!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Easy Rider Cross Body


----------



## baghag411

Mini Nikkis are making a comeback. . . check the Luna Boston pre-order page 



Stina Lee said:


> I LOVE IT! I seriously cannot stop looking at it (it's sitting next to me at my desk at work right now). The color, the shape, the size, it's PERFECT! It holds what I need it to hold with room to spare. It's smooshy and fits perfectly under my arm and hugs tight to my body. It's not bulky or annoying at all. I have only owned MAM's and MAC's and this is my first Mini Nikki. It definitely will not be my last. Highly, HIGHLY, recommend (and sorry to enable, LOl)!


----------



## baghag411

This bag is hot!!!!!



mdlovesbags said:


> Easy Rider Cross Body


----------



## baghag411

Probably gonna be a Nikki today. . .


----------



## ghall

Cheating with a boyy


----------



## baghag411

Wow!!!  That's gorgeous. . .so are you!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Linea Pelle Double zippy satchel in Cognac croco, RM Can't Buy Me Love pouch, RM gold flower stud bracelet in pine, and LAMP mini wallet key chain in lapis.


----------



## Cheryl24

besabonita said:


> No, MAC was safe..not carrying MAC when chocolate milk attacked!



Whew!  That's a relief!!


----------



## booksandbags

Wore *Sage* MAM and this top to go see the Banksy street art documentary last night.

Words cannot express how much I adore this bag. Utter, old-school perfection.


----------



## Fleurine

I finally switched from my dove grey w/ pink MAB to my pool MAB...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

evergreen mac


----------



## Espinosa

Lavender MAM.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

I keep on going back to my devote!  I just LOVE the style.!  I have bought two full size devote in ebony eyelet, grape and Im waiting on a mini burgundy....


----------



## knasarae

Still rockin with Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## nessie12

Taking my new brown Lovers Clutch out for the first time tonight!


----------



## loeh2001

FIG Nikki, silver HW


----------



## ghall

thanks bh 
still using a boyy


----------



## Coach12

RR purple nikki


----------



## thedseer

crazy wedding weekend where i was maid of honor - used my nero veneta, bqp mac, bal velo, mustard croc mini nikki, and gold snake lovers clutch.


----------



## JennyS315

Today I was using my dark gray MAMM, yesterday I used my mint MAC.


----------



## JennyS315

back to BBW MAB today.


----------



## knasarae

Noir Mini Nikki


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm wearing a Mini Mattie too, but in Vintage Violet


----------



## wifeyb

thedseer said:


> crazy wedding weekend where i was maid of honor - used my nero veneta, bqp mac, bal velo, mustard croc mini nikki, and gold snake lovers clutch.



whoa!!! thats alot of bags to carry!!!


----------



## ghall

at thunder valley casino today .. grand opening with my mom. she's writing a review and i'm her driver/assistant- so i'm using my Coach Black Legacy Leather Luci and metallic purple mac


----------



## kitcat

thedseer said:


> crazy wedding weekend where i was maid of honor - used my nero veneta, bqp mac, bal velo, mustard croc mini nikki, and gold snake lovers clutch.


 
did you have a different dress for each bag too?


----------



## sfrechette

Royalty Purple Mini B...again!


----------



## ghall

these are the 2 bags im using today 
daytime coach legacy leather luci










evening/dinner/gambling
metallic purple mac


----------



## purseprincess32

RM purple haze 3 zip MAC gunmetal hw, Can't Buy Me Love pink pouch, and DVF Tote.


----------



## baghag411

Dark Grey Nikki


----------



## thedseer

wifeyb said:


> whoa!!! thats alot of bags to carry!!!



haha, next time i'll try to carry them all at once!


----------



## thedseer

kitcat said:


> did you have a different dress for each bag too?



   Oh yes, and shoes!!! Different dresses/shoes/bags for Friday services, bachelorette party, Saturday mani/pedi party, Saturday rehearsal/rehearsal dinner, and the wedding. Whew!


----------



## kitcat

old school black pebbly smooshy MAM


----------



## Stina Lee

^^ sounds wonderful!

lovin my lapis mini nikki today...


----------



## booksandbags

*stina* i'm glad you're loving that beauty!

for the first time in a long time, i'm not wearing an RM today!

i'm cheating with my Hayden Harnett Biblio in Olive that i received today


----------



## spongebobfan13

My purple patent mini nikki. My very first (but not my last) RM.


----------



## shezarealgem

Wave blue MAB


----------



## ghall

DB Darling ... i love this bag, leather, and style.


----------



## knasarae

Going to see Eclipse right after work so I packed light with my Black Perforated Rocker.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Knas you need a good digital camera before the wedding.    Need to take lots of great pictures...and for the honeymoon!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Today I am giving my darlings a rest and pulled out a favorite....burgundy mam!


----------



## Stina Lee

Oh my, that burgundy MAM is stunning, HGG! What lining does she have??


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black and white floral lining   Thank you!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC Teal.


----------



## Cheryl24

I so love this bag!!!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Today I am giving my darlings a rest and pulled out a favorite....burgundy mam!


----------



## kitcat

It's an RBBW MAM kind of day.


----------



## Stina Lee

My almond stud mam looked so upset and uncarried so I took her out today. I always forget how gorgeous she is.


----------



## Code Blue

Pale Grey MAM


----------



## bxvixen

Code Blue said:


> Pale Grey MAM




We are bag twins today! I sprayed my bag yesterday with Apple guarde and loaded her up this morning and I'm gonna head out now.


----------



## jojon21

Paper White Nikki


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating with my brick SLASH!!!


----------



## ghall

still using db darling. LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated LAMB Mini Hazelwood Madalay satchel, Lamb mini key chain wallet in Lapis, and RM Can't Buy me Love pouch.


----------



## baghag411

My "new to me" Burgundy Nikk!!!!   This bag may even pass the 10 day challenge!!  LOL!!


----------



## pink1

Cheating w/ my LV Damier Ebene Neverfull. I swear I could put my 5 year old in that bag and still have room for my stuff


----------



## baghag411

^^lol!


----------



## wifeyb

none  im trying to find a wallet to carry in my new to me new bags first! 
is anyone else like that? needs a new wallet to go with their new bag


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Mini Beloved vintage violet & Can't Buy me Love pink pouch.


----------



## Stina Lee

Coco MAM again! I love this bag!


----------



## Code Blue

Pale Grey MAM again


----------



## ghall

red mac w/ antique silver hw to see Eclipse!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I'm using harewood darling today!


----------



## baghag411

Burgundy Nikki . . . Day 2. . . I swear I would marry this bag if I could . . .


----------



## rael

I keep going back to my white darling, I just love it!


----------



## pink1

We are going to the mountains today so I have my backpack packed.  BUT I do have my super cute Purple Haze pouch in it!


----------



## sfrechette

Black Cat Mini Beloved....


----------



## thegoreprincess

I think DT Zip MAM is going to accompany me on my giant eating adventure today!!


----------



## JennyS315

Back to my new paper white/BBW MAMM!


----------



## ghall

Still using red mac with antique silver hw!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC w/silverhw in Seaglass.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cleaning out the garage today, but hit the drive thru at Sonic for some slushies with harewood darling


----------



## crwella

Charcoal patent Nikki for shoppig w/DD#1.  Loooooove this bag!


----------



## knasarae

Black perforated 3-zip Rocker.


----------



## teaparties

Supernova stud black Morning After Bag. 
I love it!


----------



## jojon21

White perforated 3-zip Rocker!


----------



## wifeyb

hgg- love me some sonic slushes!!!

today was fig nikki! 
i could of really used a MS with all the running i did!


----------



## JennyS315

Today it's my Lapis MAMM.


----------



## loeh2001

stonewash black nikki with silver HW, silver snake K&MU, navy luxe cory


----------



## purseprincess32

3zip PH MAC & Can't Buy Me Love bright pink Pouch.


----------



## Krysja

Wearing my go to bag - Nautical Blue Mini Nikki!


----------



## ghall

Wine mam.  Sooooo purdy. Thanks bh!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheating with Olivia Harris round tote.


----------



## baghag411

Burgundy Nikki. . . may change into PH Darling though. . .


----------



## knasarae

Black Perforated 3-Zip Rocker again.


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC!


----------



## baghag411

You're welcome!!! 



ghall said:


> Wine mam.  Sooooo purdy. Thanks bh!


----------



## loeh2001

Old school evergreen nikki with brass HW.  This is really more of a fall bag for me, but I just cant help myself!  It's delish!


----------



## Budcare

MAMM in pool blue (can't remember exact color name)


----------



## pink1

Black cat mab to head to Target!


----------



## baghag411

PH Darling again today


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> Burgundy Nikki. . . may change into PH Darling though. . .


Awwww...I do miss my *Burgundy* Nikki!!!


Using my Royal Blue MAM today!!
(...went to see Jacob vs. Edward...)


----------



## Tigistylist

I'm not normal! Been using the same bag since I got her. I die, I love her so. Night Blue Mab! I love her paisley lining showing, with the front pocket open.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today.. Deux Lux bag since it's super hot and I didn't feel like carrying any of my leather bags and felt lazy. haha


----------



## nessie12

Still carrying my jealousy green mattie.


----------



## ghall

Fuschia mac


----------



## wifeyb

just my neon pink 3 zip wallet went out today, just had a girls lunch to go to, otherwise stayed in the cool ac!


----------



## kdo

grey croc 3-zip rocker


----------



## Coach12

FIG MAB with brass hardware


----------



## purseprincess32

Lazy today carried my gym bag- Big Buddha silver dancer.


----------



## JennyS315

Today it's an oldie but goodie, my cloud grey MAM with hobo strap.


----------



## Coach12

Fig MAB with old school hardware.


----------



## knasarae

Distressed Brown MAC.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine mini mini


----------



## Couturesque

First impression in black


----------



## thegoreprincess

Gonna carry my PH MAMM to my friends' band's concert in SF tonight. SOMEONE SPOT ME! 
I'll be stomping around in a leather jacket and boots with some dudes with long hair!


----------



## pink1

Day 2 w/ my paperwhite/basketweave mam.


----------



## Stina Lee

wearing my brown MAC and patiently waiting for my TEAL mam to arrive to wear her!


----------



## knasarae

Distressed Brown MAC again...I was too tired and lazy to change, lol.


----------



## kitcat

FIG MAB...matches the dreary grey weather we're having today.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/ gold hw.


----------



## Stina Lee

wearing my teal mam!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM MAC in black w/gold hw again.


----------



## qcescada

I haven't been over on this side in a while 

My turquoise Nikki. I just got it on Tuesday. I'm not sure what the official name of the colour is but it's cute

ETA: It's aquamarine


----------



## chayna

Today I'm wearing my Lemon Nikki, I get compliments on it everytime I wear that one.


----------



## JennyS315

Switched into mint MAC for errands and a friend's wedding later today.


----------



## sfrechette

Wine mini b now, and I may cheat with a boyy later on. Date night.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my new DB Nikki!  Love this bag!!!


----------



## TXGirlie

New dk gray nikki!


----------



## katelove477

MMM that looks amazing!


----------



## chayna

Aqua Nikki, I've been ignoring her lately!  Love that Dk Grey!


----------



## kings_20

My LEMON MAM, sooooo vibrant and happy


----------



## baghag411

White Python MAC


----------



## booksandbags

love that dark grey! but i already have a FIG nikki... GRRR temptress!

i'm wearing my Forest Nikki today with light gold siggy HW, matches my blue shirt and blue jeans  I freaking love Forest, it's super underrated!


----------



## Classiebag

Almond gold studded Devote!!!


----------



## ghall

Stormy grey mini b


----------



## Cheryl24

booksandbags said:


> love that dark grey! but i already have a FIG nikki... GRRR temptress!
> 
> i'm wearing my Forest Nikki today with light gold siggy HW, matches my blue shirt and blue jeans  I freaking love Forest, it's super underrated!



I didn't realize Forest had Siggy HW....beautiful!!


----------



## Code Blue

Fuchsia MAC


----------



## knasarae

White Python MAC


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC!!


----------



## pink1

Black cat mab!  Shopping and pedi w/ a buddy!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Botkier Clyde in black.


----------



## MAGJES

Paper White PW MAM!!


----------



## Realtor by day

Burgundy mini devote


----------



## loeh2001

*cheated today with my HH grape newman...such a good shopping bag!*


----------



## Couturesque

Black first impression! love this bag too much!


----------



## wifeyb

didnt go anywhere yet, black cat mab is loaded though!


----------



## Fleurine

Silver streak MAB luxe


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again Botkier Clyde in black.


----------



## loeh2001

wore jade matinee today


----------



## wcofer28

Almond Studded MAM


----------



## Cheryl24

Just ran a couple of errands with my Best Friends Pouch!


----------



## baghag411

Fig Studded Rocker


----------



## katie_manx

Black Cat Linear Stud Roadie.


----------



## JennyS315

Back into almond MAB for the week.


----------



## Espinosa

Black Croc Mac!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## kkiimm

DB darling! Gotta smooth out a crease it got from sitting in the dustbag.


----------



## Stina Lee

Teal MAM!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

DB Nikki again.  Love the leather, but hate the smell.  Does it wear off soon?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Switching from an Anthro bag to my newest lovely!!

Whitewash Matinee


----------



## MAGJES

Sage MAM


----------



## tejava

Chocolate Basketweave MAB.


----------



## clu13

Just off to the library and grocery store - so the black studded boyfriend pouch


----------



## pink1

Cheating w/ my Gucci Pelham.  My parents are visiting and they bought it for me so figured I should carry it when they are around!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Ha, ha Pink.  That's definitely a good reason!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/ gold hw, flowerstud bracelet in pine, Pink Can't Buy Me Love Pouch.


----------



## purple_lopei

Dark turquoise zip Devote!


----------



## Joceybaby23

DB Main squeeze hobo!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I've been cheating with Olivia Harris for a bit now.  I did take olive mam out to the library yesterday though


----------



## musicjunkie5

auburn eyelet rocker


----------



## jc0812

Joceybaby23 said:


> DB Main squeeze hobo!


 
Me too!  I love this bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today LAMB Hazelwood Mandalay mini satchel.


----------



## pink1

Ooooh I can't wait to carry mine!  My dad was finally here and we got another hole punched in the strap.

Cheated w/ LV Damier Ebene Neverful.  Had to take the doggy to the vet and was worried about leather scratches!  



jc0812 said:


> Me too!  I love this bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Cheated with a Bal Work today ...but I needed a BIG bag....maybe I need to try a full size MAB soon!!


----------



## kdo

Double cream MAM


----------



## besabonita

Vintage Dark Grey MAC


----------



## knasarae

Been carrying my LAMB Static Logo Worthington all week   But it's got Sugar Daddy and Can't Buy Me Love pouches in it, along with an Olive Benji's wallet.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fig nikki


----------



## snakeygoddess

Stone Heavy Metal Rocker


----------



## loeh2001

cheating today with tano, art house in dark chocolate.


----------



## Odebdo

Been a while for an RM to come out of the closet...but Sagey MAM is out and about with me!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC.


----------



## jc0812

Easy Rider Tote


----------



## kings_20

Purple Patent Mini Nikki!  Love the smooshiness that is patent purple


----------



## MAGJES

GE Matinee!


----------



## ghall

Its been a long day. Used my noir mac today


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

my beautiful new wine mattie received from the loveliest tPFer is perched on the corner of my desk begging to be taken out; i suppose dh and will have to take us out to dinner tonight!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Black Prada tote.


----------



## JennyS315

Using the paper white/BBW mini mini for the weekend!


----------



## katie_manx

Pepper MAM, with Dark Grey Benji, Rose Gold Erin and Navy Lambskin Cory inside.


----------



## pink1

Just switched to paperwhite/brown basketweave mam.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again-Marc Jacobs large single in fuchsia.


----------



## Odebdo

Sagey MAM is still out and about!!


----------



## Fashion1

Using Cranberry Paper Plastic Wallet now! Love it. Atttached a few pics.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating with Brick SLASH!


----------



## Couturesque

Studded BF pouch in white!


----------



## Cheryl24

Fashion1 said:


> Using Cranberry Paper Plastic Wallet now! Love it. Atttached a few pics.



CUTE!  Cranberry is one of my favorite RM colors.


----------



## Espinosa

Blue and neon orange trim MAB!


----------



## besabonita

Vintage Dark Grey MAC!!


----------



## wifeyb

yesterday i got my fig nikki out for my bday shopping outting:







i love her LOTS, shes sooo smushy!
it started pouring when i was in target, so i asked for a large shopping bag to put her in so she would get ruined. i bet i looked nuts, the next store we went in, i reached in my target bacg to get in my purse to pull my wallet out. hahahaha


----------



## rael

white darling!  I switch and then keep going back to it, I love it so much!


----------



## Cheryl24

wifeyb said:


> i love her LOTS, shes sooo smushy!
> it started pouring when i was in target, so i asked for a large shopping bag to put her in so she would get ruined. i bet i looked nuts, the next store we went in, i reached in my target bacg to get in my purse to pull my wallet out. hahahaha



You are too funny Wifey...but I probably would have done the same!!


----------



## pink1

^I have totally done that Wifey!  Heck today we were running into Crate and Barrel for a quick gift and I put my paperwhite/brown basketweave mam in the trunk b/c it looked like a dark cloud was rolling in!


----------



## purseprincess32

Steel Rocker w/silver studs & Can't Buy me love pouch.


----------



## ghall

amazon green mam


----------



## heathero

Teal Nikki all weekend
Yum!


----------



## bxvixen

DT mini nikki


----------



## chayna

White Easy Rider Devote, the leather is still so stiff, but it's comfortable on the shoulder and plenty of room to carry my water bottle and an apple for a snack.


----------



## katelove477

ghall i really like the color of that mam


----------



## Odebdo

Day 5 of Sagey MAM


----------



## tejava

Purple Patent MAB.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## JennyS315

Bbw mab!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Royal & brown basketweave mam with strap


----------



## thegoreprincess

Distressed black bf clutch! Just got it today and I loooove it!


----------



## mdlovesbags

New to me MAM.  The seller called it orange but I wonder if it is maybe something else (seems pale to be orange).  LOVE the finished tassels although sizewise I wish it was a MAB.


----------



## ghall

^^ love it!!!

Im cheating today with my Mahogany Coach Parker Dlim Tote


----------



## Odebdo

Day 6 of Sagey MAM


----------



## snakeygoddess

Still wearing my Heavy Metal Rocker in Stone..... must be Day 7 at least


----------



## shezarealgem

FIG mattie


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Botkier Clyde in black. haha


----------



## katelove477

mdlovesbags said:


> New to me MAM.  The seller called it orange but I wonder if it is maybe something else (seems pale to be orange).  LOVE the finished tassels although sizewise I wish it was a MAB.



I love this bag!!


----------



## pink1

DT zip mab


----------



## Fleurine

Seaglass MAC


----------



## kkiimm

Jealousy Matinee  I love how dark this green is.. The texture is not what I expected either, in a good way.


----------



## Odebdo

Well...Sagey got put away as I wore brown today...and Miss Espresso just goes so well...so Espresso SW MAM


----------



## Stina Lee

Wearing my Lapis Mini Nikki today!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

ROYAL & BROWN BASKETWEAVE *MAM*


----------



## besabonita

Vintage dark Grey MAC!


----------



## Code Blue

Navy Grace


----------



## Coach12

Thunder gray MAB


----------



## pink1

Figgy mab


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy darling (which I have taken to calling dark cherry  )


----------



## loeh2001

*FIG Nikki with silver HW today!*


----------



## Fleurine

*Rose Morning After Bag*


----------



## Stina Lee

Lapis Mini Nikki...Day 2


----------



## kelkirk

DB Nikki!


----------



## kdo

Double cream MAM for well over a week...


----------



## ghall

Cheating with Treesje Mason


----------



## JennyS315

Switching into Chocolate Nikki for tomorrow.


----------



## knasarae

My SO Dark Grey/silver siggy MAC.


----------



## thedseer

sage stamp mab!


----------



## Stina Lee

^Nice!!

Back to my *Teal* MAM today!!


----------



## Espinosa

Black Croc Mac!


----------



## chayna

Still wearing my Easy Rider White Devote, I'm hoping to make that leather soften!


----------



## ghall

royal bbw mac


----------



## shezarealgem

Still my FIG mattie....can't stop petting her.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday RM Mini Beloved Vintage Violet and today RM MAC in black w/gold hw.


----------



## sfrechette

Pepper roadie with gold/studs


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Distressed Black Nikki!  Love, love, love her!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy darling.  It's true love.


----------



## baghag411

Black Biker MAC. . . this bag kicks ass!


----------



## Realtor by day

Salmon nikki with gunmetal HW.  I love this bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today LV Bedford Vernis lavender (vintage).


----------



## Fleurine

Purple patent morning after clutch with gold hardware. You know gold hardware is really beginning to grow on me.


----------



## pink1

Dark Grey croc rocker for a trip w/ the fam and some friends to a children's museum.


----------



## ghall

Moss mini b


----------



## knasarae

Dark Grey MAC again.


----------



## kathywko

Going out with the Envy MAC =)


----------



## cathead87

Black Rikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burg darling for day and coffee bean rocker this evening.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Rocked my DB BF Clutch all weekend &  lace BF Pouch (omg, soooo perfect for going to concerts & enduring being pushed around by sweaty dudes).

Gonna be in San Jose tomorrow with my DT Zip MAM most likely!


----------



## Espinosa

Once again my Black Croc Mac to work.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again classic Chanel WOC w/silver hw.


----------



## TaraP

*Emgreen MAM* - She's not broken in yet so I may have to carry her a week straight to start the process...


----------



## sfrechette

Fig Mini B!


----------



## baghag411

Black Biker MAC. . . Day 7


----------



## rael

that is a lovely bag, baghag!


----------



## baghag411

Thanks *rael*!!  I thought it would be too blingy at first but then it started breaking in in like 2 days and it goes with literally everything!!!


----------



## Fleurine

That is a pretty bag^^^I think I saw one at intermix. For me Royal/Brown BW MAB


----------



## thedseer

back to sage stamp mab  - love how smooshy it is!


----------



## kathywko

Luggage Nikki - so versatile


----------



## knasarae

Too lazy to switch so DG MAC accompanied me to Kroger.


----------



## wifeyb

did nothing today but rearrange furniture, so yeah fig nikki chilled at home with me


----------



## musicjunkie5

got a few compliments on my *AQUA ROCKER*, today.


----------



## sfrechette

Stonewash Blue and Brown wicker Mam!


----------



## pink1

Black cat mab for lunch w/ a buddy then Target.


----------



## thedseer

haven't gone outside yet - power out at work - thought i'd get a day off and would get to do lots of wonderful things outside, but instead i was stuck at home fiddling around with remote desktop : (

but about to go out, finally! think i'll bring sage stamp again 3


----------



## blueteapot

Coral MAM at work


----------



## baghag411

Black Biker MAC. . . Day 8. . . sooooo smooshy now!!


----------



## ghall

concord mini b still


----------



## bhalpop

Nubuck olive Mainsqueeze BF clutch. Loving this bag but for 2 things.. One is the extremely long tassell gets caught in the zipper alot and makes me worry it will break and I wish it was just a smish larger. Can't fit my sunnies in their alternate soft case and my camera and phone all at the same time! but loving the antique brass hardware and the nubuck. The olive is a little more green(kelly) than I anticipated  but still int eh olive family/ If I get ambitious tomorrow, I'll take some photos...


----------



## Fashion1

Brought Berry MAB with me for a work trip this week. I am verryy carefully placing under airplane seats, lol. If something happened to this bag I would cry!


----------



## Krysja

Wore my Dark Brown lambskin MAC today


----------



## besabonita

Distressed Black Trustfund Wallet, didn't need a bag today!


----------



## thedseer

sage stamp again - i'm lazy


----------



## Fleurine

Royal/brown BW MAB...I got two compliments on her this afternoon alone. I think  might change to navy luxe mab for a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## jc0812

Black haze darling...I like this bag a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taupe mamm.


----------



## pink1

Still carrying black cat mab.  My son's camp instructor told me how much he liked it


----------



## sfrechette

Stonewash Blue and Brown wicker Mam day 2


----------



## ghall

Fuschia mac


----------



## Stina Lee

Coco MAM! She's looking smooshy and smelling lovely as usual....


----------



## MolMol

Blue Wave with Orange Fluorescent Piping MAM - prob will wear it all week!


----------



## thedseer

^love that mac with your dress, ghall!

i changed into my distressed grey mac for hh tonight : )


----------



## pinaygirl1208

*deep red nikki.. luvs! *


----------



## TaraP

Finally carried Distressed Black MAC today... I don't think I'll ever need another MAC..  I dunno about that, but love this bag to death...


----------



## Cheryl24

pink1 said:


> Still carrying black cat mab.  My son's camp instructor told me how much he liked it



A guy complimented that bag?  Nice!


----------



## besabonita

My new to me Royal/Brown BW MAC!!!


----------



## pink1

Pouring rain (and SO stinking humid) so cheating w/ LV Neverful Ebene MM.


----------



## sfrechette

Cocoa Bf Messenger


----------



## pinaygirl1208

*deep red nikki day 2 ! she's getting even  smooshier already! got lots of stares from my co-workers when i kissed her before putting her in my drawer *


----------



## pinaygirl1208

pink1 said:


> Pouring rain (and SO stinking humid) so cheating w/ LV Neverful Ebene MM.


 * LVs are great for the rain, so you're forgiven *


----------



## Espinosa

Black Cat Mac to the BEP concert!


----------



## ghall

Cream mac!!! Thanks bellashoes!


----------



## Fleurine

My new to me old school Elephant MAB with silver hardware!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taupe mamm.  So adorable and squishy!


----------



## baghag411

I finally, FINALLY changed out of my Black Biker MAC. . . DAY 10!!!!!  Woo hoo!!!!!  

I got a F&C Mid City Tote today, but I'm already having MAC withdrawal. . .


----------



## I lv my Captain

Verdes MAM.


----------



## MAGJES

*olive* mam


----------



## TaraP

Bottle Green MAM...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Eeee...that gorgeous MAM is following me!  I just posted about your modeling pics and this was the next thread I clicked on....


----------



## knasarae

Olive Mini Nikki


----------



## mdlovesbags

Plum MAB.


----------



## ecountry

Fawn MAM


----------



## Attagirl

Tangerine Matinee


----------



## loeh2001

*Hm...just switched from a Tano MiniLisa into my whitewash/rosegold matinee. *


----------



## kathywko

took my pool MAM out for a spin today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taupe mamm again.  Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## knasarae

Olive Mini Nikki again.


----------



## kaylob

Yesterday it was Concord mini beloved. Today its distressed black rocker (got it from a tpf'er- it is so cute!).


----------



## ecountry

Fawn MAM again. I can't put down my secret fav.


----------



## kelkirk

Blue zip BBW MAB


----------



## pink1

Cheating w/ Raisin Day this am.  But switching to 3 zip fuschia mac for dinner out tonight!


----------



## Stina Lee

Black Ostrich trimmed MAM


----------



## penguininaboat

Youth Distressed Grey Nikki


----------



## loeh2001

*whitewash mattie!*


----------



## Krysja

Nautical Blue Mini Nikki for me!


----------



## musicjunkie5

ocean mam with gold crackle bottom


----------



## Code Blue

I'm leaving with my Fuchsia Ivy MAC... but that's not the bag I came in with!


----------



## kathywko

Cream Basketweave MAM. such a beauty!


----------



## pink1

Fuchsia 3 zip mac to go shopping and lunch w/ 2 of my girlfriends!


----------



## MAGJES

Sage MAM!!


----------



## jojon21

I'll be at the Hard Rock Casino & PF Changs wearing my White Perf Rocker!


----------



## pink1

Switch that...fuschia mam!


----------



## bhalpop

Perforated black rocker! And I found my answer to if the Mainsqueeze BF is larger than a rocker and it is a definite yes!


----------



## ghall

Yesterday i used olive waxy bf






And today im using my gorgeous wine mam


----------



## Cheryl24

Yesterday I carried Teal MAC!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ YUM....I want something TEAL!!


----------



## musicjunkie5

concord MAM!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Went adventuring with my DT Zip MAM today. She's become my workhorse bag and is getting so broken in and smooshy!

It's so funny how the birdie lining is one of the lesser liked ones on the forum. Every time I open my bag and someone sees it, s/he loves it!


----------



## kathywko

Used my Wine Nikki for my flight today. I've broken it in sooo much that its literally a puddle of leather on my bed now


----------



## Cheryl24

thegoreprincess said:


> Went adventuring with my DT Zip MAM today. She's become my workhorse bag and is getting so broken in and smooshy!
> 
> *It's so funny how the birdie lining is one of the lesser liked ones on the forum. Every time I open my bag and someone sees it, s/he loves it!*



YAY!  I like hearing that the birdies are loved by someone...


----------



## Espinosa

One of my favourites...... mustard croc mac!


----------



## Serena1

Haven't decide yet between either my *eggshell* MAC or *teal* 3zip MAC


----------



## Realtor by day

Purple haze zip devote!  I am so in love with this color!


----------



## bxvixen

Pale Grey mam.


----------



## pink1

Having to cheat b/c of rain....LV neverful mm damier


----------



## loeh2001

*metallic blue mini nikki!*


----------



## kathywko

BBW MAM with purple zipper!


----------



## thegoreprincess

kathywko said:


> Used my Wine Nikki for my flight today. I've broken it in sooo much that its literally a puddle of leather on my bed now



Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## ghall

Day 2 with wine mam


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy darling.


----------



## MAGJES

*olive* mam!!


----------



## MKNS

I brought out my PH Zip MAM today.  I haven't used her in a while - I've missed her!!!




Espinosa said:


> One of my favourites...... mustard croc mac!


Great bag!  I LOVE mine!


----------



## besabonita

Wore my Royal Brown BW MAC today, yesterday and the day before! I love this MAC...


----------



## ghall

besabonita said:


> Wore my Royal Brown BW MAC today, yesterday and the day before! I love this MAC...


day 3 with wine mam today- but just switched over to my Classique Boyy- haven't used it in a while- and MAN it's gorgeous!

i agree S! this is one of my faves- it super fem, simple, and classic- and the royal leather is SOOOO TDF! and smells divine!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Pulled out my Paperwhite Brown Basketweave MAB for tomorrow!  I've only used her three times since our special order.


----------



## Stina Lee

wearing my black ostrich embossed/trimmed MAM.


----------



## ghall

cheating with a boyy


----------



## pink1

Having to cheat again b/c this stinking misty weather.  LV BH


----------



## purseprincess32

Part of last week and weekend Chanel Classic black WOC with silver hw. Today MAC in black w/ gold hw.


----------



## besabonita

Cheated....


----------



## Tx Honeybee

So today I wore my Paperwhite with Brown Basketweave MAB, and decided to go have my hair done today on the spur of the moment decision.  I was a total nervous wreck worrying about chemicals so left my purse in the trunk of my car.  Then I worried about the heat.  Oh voy....  Changed to my old school wine Nikki!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL Tx....you thought of everything!


----------



## pink1

paperwhite w/ brown basketweave mam!

Tx....I worry about the same thing!  All that color flying around...ha ha!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

harewood darling


----------



## ghall

Still cheating


----------



## knasarae

Olive Mini Nikki


----------



## ecountry

Slept in so carrying fawn MAM with outfit that totally doesn't match :cry:


----------



## Stina Lee

back to my teal MAM today, can't stay away from her for too long....


----------



## TaraP

Wine MAM


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Gonna wear my Wine Nikki tomorrow!  Honestly, my old school Wine Nikki is to die for.  Of all my Nikkis, this one has the most wonderful slouch!


----------



## musicjunkie5

i've been carrying my concord MAM for a few days.  love it!


----------



## wcofer28

Just got a dark brown MAM a few days ago and wasn't sure I loved it.....but I've put different scarves and charms on it every day and I love how versatile it is.  Still carrying it


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today LAMB Ceylon Busby Lapis.


----------



## MKNS

Still using my PH Zip MAM (Day 4).


----------



## purseprincess32

LAMB Ceylon Busby in Lapis again.


----------



## chayna

Changed out from my White Easy Rider Devote to Pale Grey Nikki...it's so wonderfully squishy and light!


----------



## kathywko

still BBW MAM with purple zipper!


----------



## Attagirl

Still using the tangy Matinee.  I love how this bag goes with everything.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Just moved into my *Black Cat Devote*.


----------



## MAGJES

Using Black/Blue Matinee


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

purple mini b


----------



## ghall

No better time to use a white bag than on a 7 hour road trip!


----------



## selkiewriter

Navy Luxe MAC is all packed up and ready to go out to dinner with fiancee and me!


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki.... every time I take her out of her dustbag she knocks my socks off all over again.


----------



## jc0812

MAGJES said:


> Using Black/Blue Matinee


 
Do you just LOVE this bag, mags?


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/ gold hw.


----------



## musicjunkie5

just packed up my pale grey main squeeze to use on my trip to NYC tomorrow.  smells as good outta the dustbag as she did on day 1.  ahhhhhh...


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF Tote & MAC black w/ gold hw.


----------



## spartancoaster

Black cat mam


----------



## Realtor by day

Still lovin' my purple haze devote.  I'm moving so I'm too busy to switch out and this bag holds alot of gear.


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki again... nothing exciting, just to work and back.


----------



## besabonita

Raining today, so no RM....


----------



## wifeyb

still loving my Fig Nikki!!

ps-what bags do you carry when it does rain?? besides patent RM


----------



## Trayler

DG Nikki...


----------



## ghall

Black/gold rocker at disneyland


----------



## pink1

Carried dark grey croc rocker to a party last night.


----------



## JennyS315

Yesterday I used my paper white BBW MAMM; during last week I was using almond MAB. Last night at a wedding though I was using my Lauren Merkin gunmetal Louise clutch.


----------



## ghall

I used my olive waxy bf duringnthe day yesterday. Gold snake fling last night. And today im cheating with my black treesje mason.


----------



## ecountry

Can't put down the Fawn Mam...until my Almond Roadie gets here!


----------



## Cheryl24

Carried Jade Mattie today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black cat fringed darling


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Pale Grey Nikki*


----------



## I lv my Captain

Black Croc Embossed MAM


----------



## cocolee1976

EB 3Zip MAC! 
Are you ladies sick of EB MAC yet


----------



## TaraP

Wine MAM.....again.....


----------



## besabonita

wifeyb said:


> still loving my Fig Nikki!!
> 
> ps-what bags do you carry when it does rain?? besides patent RM



I love MZ Wallace!!!!!!! They are super durable and so pretty, Nordstrom & Luna Boston carry a great selection!!!

I also have a black lesportsac that I have carried on occasion...


----------



## pink1

RM paperwhite w/ brown basketweave mam.  This is a summer bag for me so I need to get some use out of in the next month!


----------



## MKNS

My new to me Luggage Matinee (got her from a lovely TPFer).  I LOVE it! 
BTW - the chair matches the lining.


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ Treesje EB Marley


----------



## jc0812

I'm cheating with Treesje too...Violet Archer.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Harewood darling.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated LV Bedford Vernis in lavender and tomorrow Chanel classic WOC in black silver hw.


----------



## besabonita

Cheated....but had a RM pouch in the bag..


----------



## bxvixen

Cheating with a boyy


----------



## Stina Lee

black ostrich embossed mam!


----------



## pink1

Still carrying paperwhite/basketweave mam.  Going to switch to either a mac or a rocker for dinner out tonight!


----------



## ghall

cheating with my coach yellow parker hippie


----------



## besabonita

Yet another perfect dress & Bag combo,* ghall*!!


----------



## ghall

Thanks S! You're the best!


----------



## MKNS

besabonita said:


> Yet another perfect dress & Bag combo,* ghall*!!


 
Ditto!


----------



## pink1

I bought this when it first came out and returned it.  Looks amazing on you!!!!!

Cheating today w/ LP Perry woven tote.



ghall said:


> cheating with my coach yellow parker hippie


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again LV Bedford Vernis in lavender.


----------



## baghag411

I third that!



besabonita said:


> Yet another perfect dress & Bag combo,* ghall*!!


----------



## baghag411

My new Dark Grey Mini Mattie!!!  Ooooo, I love this bag!!


----------



## ghall

MKNS said:


> Ditto!





pink1 said:


> I bought this when it first came out and returned it.  Looks amazing on you!!!!!
> 
> Cheating today w/ LP Perry woven tote.





baghag411 said:


> I third that!



awww shucks  ... i sure do love you guys!


----------



## kathywko

Black eyelet rocker!


----------



## purseprincess32

Vintage violet mini beloved.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Someone has GOT to come and steal :ninja: this BBW MAB out of my hands, or I may never wear another one of my bags again!!  I have at least 10 RMs (and a few other brands) that are getting dusty in my closet but I.just.can't.pry.my.hands.away!!!


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC, love this MAC!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy darling


----------



## selkiewriter

^^ jealous! That is such a gorgeous bag! 

Rm of the moment for me is my purple Mini Nikki


----------



## spartancoaster

Blue wave mam...love it!


----------



## jl89

Cappuccino nikki!! trying to be really careful with it... stains easily :/


----------



## JennyS315

dark grey MAC for the weekend


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

royal bbw mam


----------



## ghall

Db darling. Love this bag!


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## Code Blue

I haven't been out yet, but when I head out later, Pale Grey MAM.


----------



## jojon21

Black/white Straw w/Papaya Leather MAM


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Ooooo....nice jojon!


----------



## thedseer

last night: distressed grey mac
today: black/blue stamp mam


----------



## Realtor by day

lapis nikki


----------



## wifeyb

fig nikki

ghall-why do i love the darling on you, but hated mine??? *sighs*


----------



## veyda

Electric Blue MAM!


----------



## ghall

Thw leather makes all the difference E! I have it in EB and Camel. Love em! I had it in wine, purple haze and fig before. Didnt use em at all


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday during the day vintage violet mini beloved and last night Black Rocker w/silver studs. Cheated today Chanel classic WOC w/silver HW & DVF Tote.


----------



## wifeyb

ghall said:


> Thw leather makes all the difference E! I have it in EB and Camel. Love em! I had it in wine, purple haze and fig before. Didnt use em at all



see the teal i had, it was too floppy for me...so you think the leather really makes the difference?

you have it in EB?!?! omg....so was your black one, distressed black, or black cat black?


----------



## Serena1

Teal mini Nikki.  

The more I look at the color, and how smooshy it has become, the more I love it!


----------



## wifeyb

i didnt go anywhere today, but i did switch in to my allowance pouch as my wallet now!


----------



## smoore

Black Resort Nikki.


----------



## smoore

ghall said:


> Thw leather makes all the difference E! I have it in EB and Camel. Love em! I had it in wine, purple haze and fig before. Didnt use em at all



I totally agree Giavy! Now that I found the right leathers I am in love again.


----------



## JennyS315

Black/blue flaps mattie!


----------



## ghall

Cheating with my e/w stam


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Coach large purple patent Zoe w/RM Can't Buy Me Love pouch in bright pink.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/gold hw & Can't Buy me Love pouch.


----------



## musicjunkie5

concord mam


----------



## spartancoaster

I wore my steel stud devote today.


----------



## thegoreprincess

I'll be at DISCOVERY KINGDOM tomorrow swimming with DOLPHINS with my BQP MAC. AHHHHHHHH SO EXCITEDDD.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wine MAB


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC again...


----------



## Joceybaby23

Black Haze Darling!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

EF MAC


----------



## smoore

Wine Nikki


----------



## Is it on sale?

Grey alligator BF Clutch


----------



## thedseer

mustard croc mini nikki b/c of the rain!


----------



## penguininaboat

Royal Blue BW MAB, my first RM


----------



## Espinosa

Black Cat MAC!


----------



## ghall

camel darling


----------



## purseprincess32

RM MAC black w/ gold hw again.


----------



## kkiimm

BBW MAB for my job interview


----------



## Is it on sale?

^Good Luck Kkiimm!!


----------



## katelove477

ghall love your bag and what a cute dress!


----------



## Fleurine

Roadrunner purple MAC.


----------



## Sorocaba

Harewood Darling!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/gold hw. Tomorrow Grape studded MAM w/strap.


----------



## ghall

cheating w/ my black Treesje Mason


----------



## purseprincess32

Oooh haha yesterday I  cheated later with my Treesje Mason cross body in green w/gold studs. And today cheated Treesje Mini Asher pumpkin.


----------



## kings_20

Brown haze NIKKI!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

main squeeze


----------



## kkiimm

Is it on sale? said:


> ^Good Luck Kkiimm!!


Thanks! It's a 2nd interview, much longer than the initial meeting with HR. Hope I get it! I've been too lazy since then to switch out of the MAB.


----------



## MAGJES

Black Pebbly Nikki


----------



## baghag411

BH Darling . . . Day 2!  I love this bag more than any woman should love a bag. . .


----------



## JennyS315

No RM today, using my new grey treesje magnolia.


----------



## loveuga

No RM today... cleaning the apartment.  If I was going out though... GA Nikki would be going with me.


----------



## nazaluke

Switched back into my awesomely distressed Teal Nikki!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheated today with my SLASH!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF Tote due to the rain.


----------



## baghag411

Probably my Black Biker MAC. . .


----------



## penguininaboat

My new birthday purse, Emerald Stonewash Mini-Beloved.


----------



## MAGJES

Yellow Glazed Nikki with Siggy Hardware


----------



## ecj*waxy

My very first, one & only Rebecca Minkoff bag (I am a Coach addict)...Vintage Dark Gray Nikki!  I just got it and today is my first day carrying it.  I love, Love, LOVE this bag!  I am already on the hunt for my second one.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy mam


----------



## Code Blue

Fuchsia MAC


----------



## kdo

*Amy, *I didn't know you had one!  Is there a pic of her anywhere?  must search...



MAGJES said:


> Yellow Glazed Nikki with Siggy Hardware


----------



## Code Blue

kdo said:


> *Amy, *I didn't know you had one! Is there a pic of her anywhere? must search...


 
Here are pics of her Yellow Nikki.  Very pretty!

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...es-only-chat-too-284614-275.html#post16205763


----------



## aces styled

Nautical Blue Mini Nikki!


----------



## Stina Lee

I am wearing my gorgeous squishy coco MAM today.


----------



## thedseer

my rainy day bag, mustard croc mini nikki : )


----------



## Espinosa

My newest purchase: the heavy metal rocker in stone!


----------



## MAGJES

kdo said:


> *Amy, *I didn't know you had one!  Is there a pic of her anywhere?  must search...


kdo - It's not the one like Desi had a few years back but it is a glazed yellow ...just not distressed.


Today I'm using *Paper White BW MAM*!!  I love this bag!


----------



## chris7891

My MAB. She is brand new


----------



## bhalpop

After using my Bright Royal Nikki so long I became stuck in a handbag rut, I went for my Teal Mini Devote. Am I the only one, but I really don't like how she has broken in. The size is good but she just is a big puddling mess! ( never thought I would say a bag could be too much of a puddle but it's true!) So I went more structured today, broke out my WBW MAM with FDL. I really should use this bag more but then she might not be in such good shape!


----------



## wcofer28

The wine MAB I just got yesterday


----------



## ghall

bqp mac w/ fdl... so purdy....


----------



## jc0812

No RM bag, but my distressed brown Benji's and pouch.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Purple mini beloved.


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Black MAC and tomorrow-Teal MAC


----------



## Oceane

Earlier today I was wearing a devote in dark red (I dyed it to that color).


----------



## besabonita

Carried my BQP MAC today to the grocery store & bank, it was raining terribly today!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Today, DT Zip MAM! Tomorrow... not sure yet! Maybe BQP or Lace BF pouch!


----------



## bxvixen

DB mam.


----------



## loeh2001

*navy ma hobo *


----------



## thedseer

Mustard croc mini nikki to work, then going straight from work to rural VA &#8211; bringing her camping with me!


----------



## chayna

I've been wearing my Flower Stud Nikki in Fucshia, the leather is so awesome!


----------



## Espinosa

Black Cat MAC to the FanExpo!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

cheating with olivia harris gray knot satchel.


----------



## ghall

purple croc bf


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki with silver hw


----------



## MAGJES

PW BW MAC!

_^^^this looks like weird to me...._


----------



## besabonita

Cheated today....


----------



## JennyS315

DG MAC for a visit to a winery.


----------



## besabonita

cheating again...heading up to lummi island (part of the san juan islands) with a coach!


----------



## chris7891

MAB in black.


----------



## ghall

Olive waxy bf


----------



## MJDaisy

thunder grey mattieeee.


----------



## ghall

wine mam


----------



## jc0812

Old school FIG Nikki


----------



## Coach12

Black Nikki


----------



## besabonita

FIG Darling, my fav RM!


----------



## klj

Black BBW MAM with purple zip...its raining..


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Botkier Clyde in black.


----------



## wifeyb

fig nikki!!


----------



## ghall

cheated with my coach black leather legacy Gigi.. i friggin LOVE this bag!


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki with silver hw   the perfect black bag... but maybe switching into my all-time fav GE Nikki tomorrow


----------



## thedseer

mustard croc mini nikki!


----------



## jc0812

Old school FIG Nikki still!  She's just a puddly mess now.


----------



## MAGJES

Old School Dark Grey Matinee w/Paisley Lining


----------



## Joceybaby23

First day with taupe Nikki!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Planning on wearing my Iris/Purple Lizard MAB tomorrow.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheated with my BOYY SLASH today!


----------



## MAGJES

Tx Honeybee said:


> Planning on wearing my Iris/Purple Lizard MAB tomorrow.


I love this combo!

The day just started but I plan on carrying my *Persimmon* MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Harewood darling.  This bag is  ole faithful!


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki may be accompanying me to Starbucks, by the water, to do a bunch of reading...


----------



## baghag411

BY THE WATER!!!!????  ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## MAGJES

Cheatin' today!


----------



## besabonita

I'm a cheatin' too!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still carrying ole faithful. Harewood darling!!


----------



## klj

loveuga said:


> GA Nikki may be accompanying me to Starbucks, by the water, to do a bunch of reading...



Reading by the water sounds nice...


----------



## Realtor by day

Black Stud Devote with GM hardware


----------



## ghall

cheating with treesje eb marley


----------



## jc0812

Still old school FIG Nikki!  Hmm, I think that's a record for me, but this bag goes with everything!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Coach Madison Julianne in teal.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Distressed Black BF Clutch earlier, now DT Zip MAM!


----------



## Realtor by day

Python MAM!


----------



## ghall

red mac w/ antique silver hw.


----------



## besabonita

Bqp mac!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy mac with my mam strap


----------



## jc0812

Pale grey main squeeze


----------



## Fleurine

Elephant MAB with old school silver HW


----------



## Espinosa

Heavy Metal Rocker for errands then cheating with my AW Rocco for the evening.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated due to the hurricane rains- DVF Tote & Coach large patent purple Zoe.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again- LV MC black Alma.


----------



## musicjunkie5

took my auburn eyelet rocker to the movies today


----------



## loeh2001

*old school evergreen nikki!   this bag!*


----------



## thedseer

gold snake lovers clutch last night. my friend's father saw it and was like "I LOVE your purse!!! it matches your necklace! do guys say things like this?!"


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheated with my SLASH! Now carrying DT Zip MAM.


----------



## penguininaboat

Lex clutch in white patent.


----------



## besabonita

BQP MAC still....


----------



## Code Blue

GE MAC... for the millionth day in a row.


----------



## ghall

going to a barbeque with my olive waxy bf- can't beleive i was gonna sell it!


----------



## wifeyb

giavy- you are always soooo cutely dressed!!! you look great and glad you kept olive!


----------



## wifeyb

**i think im going to switch to my Mattie!! going shopping to Ulta later, so shell be joining!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated with LV MC black Alma again today. haha


----------



## kdo

Double cream MAM!


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki went to grand rounds with me this morning... she's classy like that.


----------



## jeh3v

Auburn(?) Nikki!


----------



## Code Blue

Pale Grey MAM


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki today


----------



## ghall

thanks E! i do love this style 

i've been cheating lately. i used my E/W MJ Stam yesterday and my Yellow Treesje Asher today ... tomorrow- i think i'll used Luggage Mattie


----------



## MKNS

I've been using my teal Darling since I got it last week!


----------



## jadise

Nautical Blue MAM


----------



## thedseer

black/blue stamp mam!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Wine Nikki!  Today was my first day carrying it...the color is even better in person!  I  it!


----------



## chayna

My brand new Devote in Teal...the leather is amazing!


----------



## loeh2001

*today:  Evergreen Nikki, brass HW, leopard lining*
*tomorrow:  Navy MA Hobo, brass HW, leopard lining*


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Darling in Wine.  Really loving the color.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Darling in Burgundy!  I love this style!!!


----------



## jc0812

I'm wearing my new pale blue lace MAM!  It's VERY different than what I normally like, but I'm really drawn to it for some reason.  Plus, it will be great for inclement weather!


----------



## knasarae

Glazed Black LC with antique silver hardware


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## besabonita

Cheating today, but not tomorrow


----------



## JennyS315

After using my Treesje magnolia for a few weeks, I'm back to RM with the chocolate nikki today.


----------



## Krysja

JennyS315 said:


> After using my Treesje magnolia for a few weeks, I'm back to RM with the chocolate nikki today.


 
How are you enjoying your Magnolia?  I just bought one (thanks in part to your lovely pics).


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC


----------



## musicgirl

Camel linear stud Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

During the day-3 zip PH MAC w/ gunmetal hw. Tonight Black Rocker w/ silver studs.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my old school matinee, Stonewash Black/Blue Suede with silver hw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wearing my Burgundy MAC, with my mam strap....loving the mac's with all leather straps


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Teal MAC w/ silver hw.


----------



## loeh2001

*AMAZ0N green nikki*


----------



## Krysja

loeh2001 said:


> *AMAZ0N green nikki*


 
YAY!  You didn't wait until Spring


----------



## loeh2001

Krysja said:


> YAY! You didn't wait until Spring


 

*nope, could NOT handle the pressure!*


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC again.


----------



## loeh2001

*I carried AMAZ0N nikki today to sign my contract with my new employer *


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## musicjunkie5

electric blue EB rocker


----------



## purseprincess32

Today- For gym: Big Buddha Tiny Silver dancer & for work RM Wine Mini Mini.


----------



## knasarae

Yesterday was SO Dark grey/siggy MAC.


----------



## loeh2001

*wine nikki today *


----------



## spartancoaster

I can't seem to put down my black cat MAM.


----------



## Krysja

Wore my Noir Nikki with silver hw for the first time!  Smooshy lambskin at its finest


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Purple Mini b


----------



## jc0812

Black/blue suede mattie.


----------



## madbrinks238

jc0812 said:


> Black/blue suede mattie.



 my HG! lol  sorry..

today i carried my BBW MAM


----------



## oopsididitagain

Bright Royal Blue Large Nikki with shiny gold hardware!
I prefer to call it cobalt blue instead of royal blue, it's stunning.


----------



## Realtor by day

Black haze zip devote- I love the devote style to death!


----------



## jc0812

madbrinks238 said:


> my HG! lol  sorry..
> 
> today i carried my BBW MAM


 
LOL!  It was my HG for the longest time too!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated LAMB Wyatt Ryder in Orange and mini wallet keychain in Lapis.


----------



## loeh2001

*wine nikki again today...*


----------



## thegoreprincess

Targus backpacking it today but I have my RM PH 3-Zip Wallet in it!


----------



## ghall

Cheating with LP Dylan.


----------



## veyda

Broke out my Mattie in Jealousy for fall.


----------



## penguininaboat

Some Red, maybe cardinal? MAMM


----------



## Tx Honeybee

jc0812 said:


> Black/blue suede mattie.



My mattie twin.  I love this bag.  Does yours have silver hw or brass?  Wore this one for the past week, but think I need to switch to something different.  Or maybe not....lol


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown flame yesterday................
Royal bbw mac today!


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM - the weather has been rainy here lately...


----------



## loeh2001

*surprise, surprise...wine nikki today, too!*


----------



## jc0812

Tx Honeybee said:


> My mattie twin. I love this bag. Does yours have silver hw or brass? Wore this one for the past week, but think I need to switch to something different. Or maybe not....lol


 
Mine is brass.  The leather is soooo soft, I can't stop petting it.


----------



## ghall

black quilted flame


----------



## jc0812

^^That bag looks so great on you!


----------



## bhalpop

I think I will be breaking out my SO BBW MAB with bright blue zipper for the weekend. It's my inlaws 65th wedding anniversary, so all the family will be there!


----------



## besabonita

I had to cheat today...took my son to the Zoo and it was raining. Carried my North Face backpack with a Cheeky pouch inside!!


----------



## knasarae

Bumpy Beige Patent MAC this morning and now switching to Lavender Studded Rocker for the rest of the day.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine Mini mini during the day and tonight to the movies- Treesje Metro Electric Blue Clutch.


----------



## sfrechette

Cobalt Mam!


----------



## loeh2001

*um...wine nikki  *


----------



## talldrnkofwater

old faithful navy mam


----------



## Code Blue

Pale Grey MAM


----------



## ghall

Thanks JC!
I am cheating with my Coach Patent Faen Editorial Zoe.


----------



## besabonita

Cheating with a Treesje but have a cheeky pouch inside


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated with my Treesje Metro Clutch in fuchsia.


----------



## MKNS

Wore my mustard croc MAc over the weekend, but today I'm carrying my PH zip MAM.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown LS flame.....breaking in nicely!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I'm still wearing my bright royal Nikki.  It's color goes with everything.


----------



## ghall

Another cheat day. Linea Pelle black studded perry messenger.  Buts its full of rm pouches!


----------



## clu13

teal morning after bag


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## sabrunka

Using my Pool MAM!! PS Ghall I love you, can't wait for my bags   lol.


----------



## ghall

i love you too sabrunka! you just helped me buy a washing machine! my washing machine just broke and i have 3 kids! so the laundry is piling up quick!


----------



## sndc99

my Elisha in Cola but I need to switch to my Elisha in Berry and give it some love.


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Vintage Violet Mini Beloved


----------



## loveuga

GA Nikki


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Wearing my puddly BBW MAB!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love the quilted flame ghall!  I am enjoying my flame so much, I am thinking the black quilted flame is going on my wishlist     What a great bag!!


----------



## ghall

Im still using my LP messenger. 

Hgg- the flame is such a great bag! I might want a linear stud one in camel! You should def get black quilted!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I'm still using my brown LS flame....

ghall, there is one in camel on bonanzle now.
I was just looking and I can't find the black quilted hardly anywhere


----------



## ghall

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I'm still using my brown LS flame....
> 
> ghall, there is one in camel on bonanzle now.
> I was just looking and I can't find the black quilted hardly anywhere


i know- it's tempting- but i have SOOO many expenses right now- so i will have to wait till after the holidays.

the black quilted is on pre sale at LB- and there's the people25 code right now!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-LAMB Wyatt Ryder in Marigold.


----------



## ghall

cheating again- but i'm going to use an RM tomorrow


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

flame Again today.  Debating switching tomorrow... or not.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Hopefully, I'll have my quilted mab tomorrow to slip my things into!


----------



## musicjunkie5

olive flame made it's debut today!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Giving my forrest mab some much needed love.  I need to break it in so he's nice and smooshy.


----------



## veyda

Enamored in Eggplant


----------



## ghall

BQP MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Switched to my black cat de-fringed darling.


----------



## thedseer

black/blue stamp mam


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine Mini Mini
!


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-LAMB Wyatt Ryder in marigold.


----------



## Krysja

Noir Nikki


----------



## knasarae

Green Dot MAC.


----------



## loeh2001

*wine nikki...*


----------



## baghag411

MAC of some sort today. . . probably black cat. . .


----------



## sandc

Black ink MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown flame.


----------



## ghall

Fuschia mac yesterday





Olive waxy bf today


----------



## Code Blue

For the past few days and probably til I get home Tuesday, GE MAC...


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Burberry large classic nova check hobo w/ black patent.


----------



## erolennah96

large stud rocker in white! went purrrfectly with ripped jeans and black/silver fedora


----------



## thedseer

black blue stamp mam again - had a rain scare, but we are okay!


----------



## nazaluke

Noir Nikki with Silver HW. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Harewood darling


----------



## loeh2001

*I am on my third week of carrying ms. wine nikki...she makes me swoon!*


----------



## madbrinks238

Ivory and Brown BW MAC


----------



## Fleurine

Red patent MAB with sig HW


----------



## kdo

black stud devote!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Navy Luxe Nikki!  The leather is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Using burgundy mam this morning, but debating switching to a crossbody this afternoon for DS's cross country meet.


----------



## ghall

Black quilted flame. I had it listed for a second because i have a speedy coming to me and dont need 2 identically shaped bags, but they're different enough to keep both!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Broke out my Royal with Brown Basketweave MAC to get all matchy matchy with my outfit today.


----------



## Attagirl

Charcoal Patent Mini Nikki


----------



## oopsididitagain

I want to wear my new stone MAB but I'm waiting for handle cream to come in the mail so I can prevent the handles against darkening.  Oh the wait is killing me.  So I'm just carrying a Coach wristlet around.


----------



## purseprincess32

Teal MAC w/ silver hw.


----------



## besabonita

I carried Coco MAC today!!


----------



## thedseer

black/blue stamp mam for like a week now!


----------



## purseprincess32

Due to the possible rain I carried my large patent bright green Lorelei bag and wearing my super cute JCrew green stripped Wellies.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Heavy metal black flame


----------



## sandc

The dark grey MAM in my avatar pic.


----------



## JennyErin

glazed brown Croc MAM, also in my profile pic! I bought brown pants to go with her so I am all matchy matchy today!


----------



## wcofer28

The black/white canvas/patent MAM I traded for on a whim.....thought I wouldn't like it but I LOVE it and have gotten so many compliments on it!


----------



## besabonita

Cheated with my Bal GSH Pom!


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed Black Admirer!!


----------



## besabonita

sfrechette said:


> Glazed Black Admirer!!



"Lucky" (Picture Napoleon Dynamite)


----------



## ghall

cheating with my walnut coach hampton's flap


----------



## sfrechette

besabonita said:


> "Lucky" (Picture Napoleon Dynamite)



LOL Steph!


----------



## besabonita

Napoleon is my fav! I just love that movie and have some of my ring tones on my cell as his sayings...I'm a big dork!


----------



## Krysja

Noir Nikki again, lambskin love


----------



## mystique13

As always my favorite bag of all time...Nikki with silver hardware!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Classic Chanel black WOC w/silver hw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black heavy metal flame still!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

BLACK MAMM still untill I get either the PH beloved or buckled boy friend.


----------



## Realtor by day

Salmon Nikki with GM hardware yesterday, Lapis Nikki with gold HW today.


----------



## besabonita

Cheated again today with my Bal RGGH Black Town


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## sndc99

Berry Elisha


----------



## baghag411

I've been thinking about switching into an RM today. . . does that count?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still using my *Pale Grey Nikki*...think this is the longest I have used the same bag in who knows how long!! Think it's about time to switch it up though...


----------



## musicjunkie5

electric blue rocker went to NYC today!


----------



## knasarae

Black gold studded rocker since Friday night.


----------



## MAGJES

Yellow Resort Nikki


----------



## baghag411

Black Biker MAC


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC!


----------



## loveuga

Tomato MAM


----------



## wcofer28

FIG Darling!


----------



## Joceybaby23

Cheating with Black/GM Magnolia!


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed black admirer! Again!


----------



## Code Blue

Night Blue MAM


----------



## jojon21

Dusty Plan B Hobo


----------



## Krysja

Noir Nikki yet again


----------



## snakeygoddess

Olive 5-zip


----------



## ghall

Cheating with my metallic python drawstring kristin


----------



## besabonita

Looking smoking haute Miss *G*!!!


----------



## Espinosa

One of my faves...black cat MAC!


----------



## loeh2001

*navy ma hobo*


----------



## jadise

Cheating with MBMJ.


----------



## besabonita

Coco MAC again


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I had to run grocery shopping today....took my de-fringed black cat darling.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Got my Nikki in scarlet.


----------



## jc0812

Cheating with my BE Enchant Me.


----------



## ghall

Thanks S!!!
Using wine MAM today.


----------



## Is it on sale?

Broke out my GE/Brown suede MAM...I forgot how much I love this bag!


----------



## besabonita

Is it on sale? said:


> Broke out my GE/Brown suede MAM...I forgot how much I love this bag!



Pictures please! I don't think I have ever seen this combo before....


----------



## Is it on sale?

besabonita said:


> Pictures please! I don't think I have ever seen this combo before....



I stink at taking/uploading photos but I bought it on Bon and went back through the items I bought and found the original listing...it was only the 2nd thing I ever bought on Bon!

Actually, the photos with the listing capture the bag perfectly...I love suede and the touch of GE totally makes the bag!  Oh yeah, and it has FDL lining...my favorite! 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Sorocaba/items/3656949


----------



## ghall

She's purdy IIOS


----------



## Is it on sale?

^Thanks!  There's another version of it in Wine/Burgundy suede (not my listing), also very pretty!  I think this was one of the first RM's ever listed on Bon so I don't know if it's still available or not.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/khiem...ca_Minkoff_Morning_After_Bag_in_Wine_Burgundy


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I used my Heavy metal flame again today.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Beautiful, Lovely, Gorgeous Wine Nikki!


----------



## veyda

Black w/blue zipper track MAM w/strap.


----------



## Code Blue

BBW MAB w/ purple zipper


----------



## musicjunkie5

pretty MAM, IIOS!

i am using my olive quilted flame for the millionth day in a row...


----------



## Fashion1

Code Blue said:


> BBW MAB w/ purple zipper


 
Me too!!


----------



## lookupdown

Today it was the distressed black Encounter.  Tomorrow I'm going to carry my black haze 3-zip MAC with gold hardware.


----------



## besabonita

Is it on sale? said:


> I stink at taking/uploading photos but I bought it on Bon and went back through the items I bought and found the original listing...it was only the 2nd thing I ever bought on Bon!
> 
> Actually, the photos with the listing capture the bag perfectly...I love suede and the touch of GE totally makes the bag!  Oh yeah, and it has FDL lining...my favorite!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Sorocaba/items/3656949



Wow! Such a pretty combo, I love it!!! You have yourself a very pretty & rare MAM **


----------



## snakeygoddess

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I used my Heavy metal flame again today.


 
Have you posted any pics of this one yet? If not, could you?  I'm dying to get one of these in either Stone or Fuchsia....


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

snakeygoddess said:


> Have you posted any pics of this one yet? If not, could you?  I'm dying to get one of these in either Stone or Fuchsia....




I did in the flame thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...s-show-us-your-flame-629036.html#post16748575

Today I am wearing my brown LS flame


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fig nikki


----------



## tejava

Flat Iron Grey Roadie.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Pale Grey Nikki


----------



## Cheryl24

Sunshine Nikki!


----------



## MAGJES

Eggplant MAM


----------



## Is it on sale?

Noir Nikki on this lovely Fall day!


----------



## Krysja

Noir Nikki for me as well


----------



## MKNS

Luggage Mattie today.


----------



## Micah

Rapture in mottled grey for me.. will probably use it for the next 2 months lol..


----------



## rael

Black laced/zippered MAM, I love it!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thunder Grey MAB...with me at one of my favorite places!


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed black admirer, still!


----------



## Attagirl

It's October so I'll be wearing my Tangerine Mattie most of the month.  I reminds me of a pumpkin.


----------



## baghag411

^^Cute!

My new-to-me Navy Luxe MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I got out my burgundy darling today


----------



## talldrnkofwater

cheating w/ my MK Hamilton tote in cement.


----------



## cfcjc9908

my one and only MAC used as a messenger bag!


----------



## knasarae

Distressed Brown MAC for the past two days. 



baghag411 said:


> ^^Cute!
> 
> My new-to-me Navy Luxe MAC


 
Oh cool you found one!!


----------



## besabonita

GFW Admirer!!!


----------



## MKNS

Still in my Luggage Mattie - I've been too busy to change into some thing else.  Plus I really like this bag!


----------



## rael

Black laced/zip MAM, love the bag, but lambskin is going to be a pain I think!


----------



## besabonita

rael said:


> Black laced/zip MAM, love the bag, but lambskin is going to be a pain I think!



You must post pictures!!!!! And yes, lambskin is a bit more delicate


----------



## JennyErin

Black MN.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## Cheryl24

Coral MAM!


----------



## knasarae

Black Perforated Rocker for the Making Strides Breast Cancer Walk.


----------



## ghall

Fuschia mac


----------



## Krysja

If I go out today, probably my Noir Nikki


----------



## baghag411

Yes from a FABULOUS tper! 



knasarae said:


> Distressed Brown MAC for the past two days.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool you found one!!


----------



## PoshPoet

Took my new Black Cat Linear Stud Darling out for the first time... it's official, I'm in love!


----------



## besabonita

Haven't put my GFW Admirer down since I got her!


----------



## baghag411

^^Well, that answers the question I was gonna PM you about . . .


----------



## veyda

Glazed Brown Everyday Satchel


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine Mini Mini


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM w/ gold studs with my black skinny pants, black boots & purple & blue/black plaid scarf, light pink turtle neck sweater! haha


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black cat de-fringed darling.


----------



## ghall

Rainy day bqp mac with fdl lining


----------



## TaraP

Royal BBW MAM


----------



## thegoreprincess

Raining today so PH MAMM!


----------



## musicjunkie5

Concord MAM


----------



## besabonita

Can you all guess??? GFW Admirer!


----------



## purseprincess32

Tonight when I went to whole foods to do my weekly grocery shopping Black MAC w/gold hw


----------



## baghag411

Even though I didn't go anywhere today my crap was nestled in my Navy Luxe MAC


----------



## Is it on sale?

^My DD told me that if I put my stuff in a different bag but don't carry it enough to get the use out of it that it should, than I am "no different than any other 5 year old girl who hangs a new purse from her doorknob".  

I think perhaps I might need a "Hello Kitty" purse??


----------



## baghag411

RM made a special edition Hello Kitty bag. . . just sayin'


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed yellow nikki, day 2


----------



## MKNS

Dark Brown MAM (with the "new to me" strap I just got on Friday)!!!  LOVE the strap!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Treesje Mini Marley in gray.


----------



## loeh2001

*super old school evergreen nikki with brass hw and leopard lining 

this bag has the most amazing leather...*


----------



## baghag411

^^Do you have pictures of this baby floating around anywhere??


----------



## loeh2001

baghag411 said:


> ^^Do you have pictures of this baby floating around anywhere??


 

Hmmm...yeah, let me check...

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...attest-laziest-most-smooshy-rm-572993-14.html  posts 202 and 203

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rainy-day-collection-thread-594887-3.html  post 38


----------



## baghag411




----------



## kdo

Ph mam!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

^^^^ drool...I switched from DG Mac to my black cat MAMM. I will switch again thurs when I get my spiked black leather rocker!!


----------



## baghag411

GFW Adore is all loaded up for her maiden voyage today!


----------



## j0yc3

MAM teal


----------



## Is it on sale?

EB Rocker...great pop of color!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have been too lazy to switch bags this week, been using black cat de-fringed darling.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still trying to break in Thunder Grey MAB.


----------



## ghall

Cheating with coach bone croc maggie. Cant wait to get my darlings from amazon.


----------



## sfrechette

Still using Glazed yellow nikki!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Black cat MAMM


----------



## bhalpop

Wine Mattie!


----------



## Krysja

I know I'm sounding like a broken record, but Noir Nikki with silver hw yet again!


----------



## knasarae

Adore in Glazed Hunter.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Switched today....burgundy mam


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## jroger1

Grey Mini Nikki


----------



## jc0812

After a long break from RM, I'm back to my BBW MAM with purple zipper track.


----------



## knasarae

Glazed Hunter Adore again.


----------



## blueteapot

Salmon Mini Mattie!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

cheating- foley & corina city tote in glazed almond


----------



## oopsididitagain

royal nikki, it's probably my most favorite bag in my whole collection.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

burgundy mam


----------



## Is it on sale?

Back in my Noir Nikki...I think this and my Iris have become my 2 favorite Nikkis!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Treesje Mason Cross body in green w/ gold studs.


----------



## MAGJES

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> burgundy mam


 
*ME too!!!!*



Is it on sale? said:


> Back in my Noir Nikki...I think this and my Iris have become my 2 favorite Nikkis!


 
I LOVE the IRIS leather!!


----------



## baghag411

*Black Haze 3 Zip MAC*. . . it's a bit rainy here today!!


----------



## veyda

Enamored in Eggplant


----------



## sfrechette

Still using Glazed yellow nikki!


----------



## thegoreprincess

PH MAMM again!


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip PH MAC w/ gunmetal hw & DVF Tote.


----------



## tejava

Purple Lizard MAC.


----------



## Krysja

Dark Brown MAC


----------



## jennalovesbags

I brought my GB Dear Tote to class this AM and then my Concord MAC for shopping/outing with a friend


----------



## knasarae

Glazed Hunter Adore  I'm gonna have to force myself into Light Grey one of these days.


----------



## loeh2001

*Wine nikki yesterday and today*


----------



## purplewithenvy

EB MAM! loving this bag, can't put it down!!


----------



## rael

glazed black Admirer, very cute and very functional!


----------



## bxvixen

PG mam.  Was gonna sell but I'm glad I didn't.  I love this bag.


----------



## knasarae

Didn't go anywhere but if I would've it would've been with my Glazed Hunter Adore.  I freakin love this bag.


----------



## loveuga

Since it's not raining today... I might take *Tomato MAM* out for her first adventure.


----------



## veyda

Covet True Love Hobo in Black Alligator


----------



## wcofer28

FIG Nikki


----------



## purplewithenvy

Seattleites, look for me downtown today wearing my EB MAM!


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM - I'll be wearing this most of the week since it's going to be rainy.


----------



## knasarae

I'll give you three guesses but you'll only need one...







Glazed Hunter Adore... again.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## Code Blue

Light Grey Mattie.  It's been a long time since I've carried an RM!


----------



## knasarae

Glazed Hunter Adore... I sound like a broken record, lol.


----------



## baghag411

Glazed Black Adore


----------



## besabonita

GFW Admirer!! 
But I have a feeling I will be cheating tomorrow......


----------



## rael

GB Admirer, it's great in the rain!


----------



## loeh2001

*Wine Nikki........have I ever said how much I love this bag?  *


----------



## bhalpop

loeh2001 said:


> *Wine Nikki........have I ever said how much I love this bag? *


 So jealous!:greengrin: I'm cheating with my big bargain bag..A below the belt hobo in metallic blue..Love the shape but was unsure on the color. Thought I'd give it a whirl as a rainy day bag as I got it for pratically free..$100 or less!


----------



## Joceybaby23

Glazed Black Dear Tote


----------



## kdo

Black Resort Nikki


----------



## knasarae

Puple and White polka-dotted sling.











No, I'm kidding!!! Still with my Glazed Hunter Adore.


----------



## TaraP

Black Enamored... Day 4...


----------



## j0yc3

Black/cream MAB. I decided to keep it.


----------



## MAGJES

*Burgundy* MAM


----------



## sfrechette

Distressed Gray Mac!


----------



## ghall

Grey gatorsnake cherish.


----------



## purseprincess32

Since it's pouring rain purple DVF tote & RM black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## baghag411

LOL!!!  I was thinking what??????????

Glazed Black Adore. . . again. . . 



knasarae said:


> Puple and White polka-dotted sling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm kidding!!! Still with my Glazed Hunter Adore.


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> LOL!!! I was thinking what??????????
> 
> Glazed Black Adore. . . again. . .


 


Glazed Hunter Adore again.  I _might_ switched to Glazed Light Grey tomorrow.... maybe.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated LAMB Wyatt Ryder in Marigold & DVF Tote.


----------



## quizshow

Bag of the week is BBW w/fuschia MAB.  Almost sold her, so glad I didn't.


----------



## besabonita

GFW Admirer! Was going to switch but its raining cats and dogs here....the GFW leather hold up very well in the rain. I am not out getting her soaked but a few rain drops daily dry just fine!


----------



## ghall

Camel LS Darling


----------



## knasarae

Time to switch it up. . .Noir Mini Nikki. I haven't carried this bag in several months. How I love Noir leather!


----------



## sfrechette

DG mac all week so far! But planning to switch later for trick-or-treating with the boys at Dh's office.


----------



## penguininaboat

Army green mattie with black flaps...I pretty much love this bag!


----------



## ghall

cheating with walnut coach hamptons flap


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I need that coach bag!!

I'm still cheating w/ MK Hamilton Tote in cement


----------



## baghag411

*Glazed Black Adore*. . . tassle-less. . .


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> *Glazed Black Adore*. . . tassle-less. . .


----------



## baghag411

I know!!  It's nekked!!


----------



## besabonita

Cheated!

*bh*, I love the tassel, you need to put it back on right this minute!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sadly, I'm still stuck home recovering.  My stuff has sat inside black cat de-fringed darling all week. I may have to pull a bag out today and carry it around so I can pretend I get to go somewhere.  Lol


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Pale Grey Nikki*


----------



## TejasMama

Ghall,

That flap is gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## sfrechette

^^ ITA I love that bag Ghall! 

Back to topic...Glazed black admirer!

Hgg! lol!


----------



## MAGJES

*Ghall* - love the boots too!

*BH* - yeah - agree with besa  - put that tassel back on! It's like cutting off an appendage!


*Old School Royal Nikki*


----------



## knasarae

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Sadly, I'm still stuck home recovering.  My stuff has sat inside black cat de-fringed darling all week. I may have to pull a bag out today and carry it around so I can pretend I get to go somewhere.  Lol



We the Darling ain't a bad bag to be stuck in either.  feel better soon HGG.


----------



## rael

Botkier Ava crossbody in chocolate suede goatskin!  Love it!


----------



## besabonita

rael said:


> Botkier Ava crossbody in chocolate suede goatskin!  Love it!



Stop teasing, post some pictures!!!! Sounds gorgeous BTW!


----------



## ghall

Bqp mac


----------



## knasarae

Hmm I haven't decided yet.


----------



## j0yc3

MAM teal. Love it!


----------



## Code Blue

I haven't left the house today, so nothing yet. Trying to decide for later tonight...


----------



## knasarae

Decided to continue with my Noir Mini Nikki.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Still rocking PH MAMM and trying to break her in


----------



## oopsididitagain

*concord *MAB *swoon*  Going to take her to church tomorrow.


----------



## pinkrubies

Took my brand new MAM in Eggplant out for GNO tonight!  I love that bag!!


----------



## rael

Besa I will try again to post some pictures I just can't get it to work!


----------



## jadise

Nautical Blue MAM


----------



## loeh2001

*Charcoal patent Nikki!*


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Treejse Mini Marley in gray and yesterday LAMB Wyatt Ryder in marigold.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I want your L.A.M.B. collection purseprincess!


----------



## ghall

black cat LS rocker for grocery shopping and trick or treating


----------



## rael

black 5-zip Mac


----------



## ghall

Royal bbw mab


----------



## jojon21

Cheating today with Coach Kristin


----------



## knasarae

Noir Mini Nikki again.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

still cheating w/ MK hamilton tote in cement.  But...this weekend, i went out and used my new purple lovers clutch.


----------



## jc0812

Black Haze Darling!


----------



## tejava

Black MAMM, the one that has the size zippered pockets.


----------



## musicjunkie5

just switched to olive flame!


----------



## knasarae

Noir Mini Nikki again... I forgot how intoxicating Noir leather can be.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Rocked my 3 zip rocker at the polls


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed brown dear tote!


----------



## baghag411

*Glazed Black* Adore. . . Day 8


----------



## besabonita

GFW Admirer, lost count on the days....


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## sfrechette

Knas I love your outfit you look fantastic!

Glazed brown Dear Tote day 3.


----------



## j0yc3

Spanking brand new eggplant Nikki. Nikki is my new love! 

BTW - are concord and eggplant the same?!


----------



## Code Blue

Berry MAB


----------



## ghall

Marshmallow fringe darling


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black 3 zip rocker again today.


----------



## selkiewriter

Wine mini b has been following me around for the past week. I just love looking at it- the color, the shape... I just love this bag!


----------



## Tigistylist

BBW MAB! Her first day out. Poor thing has to go to see the indians with me.


----------



## sandc

Dark gray MAM in my avatar. It is starting to break in nicely and have a better smoosh than I thought it would for that leather.


----------



## babybel

Pebbly Noir MAM with siggy hardware


----------



## jadise

OH MiniB


----------



## baghag411

Black Glazed Adore but then changed into my new-to-me Black Heavy Metal Flame!!


----------



## j0yc3

eggplant Nikki. Day 2!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

PW BBW MAM 




*<---*


----------



## kyuis2004

Electric Blue MAC


----------



## sweet-n-sour

3 zip MAC in FIG


----------



## kings_20

Royal Linear Stud Darling


----------



## baghag411

FLAME!  Day 2. . .


----------



## bhalpop

I have been craving to use my Ebony Fringe Darling, so out it came. I have real mixed feelings about this bag. There are things I love about this bag, and things I'm not too wild about. I love the design (fringed, but not too much fringe), the 2 outside diagonal zip pockets. I hate when you put this bag down it gapes open. maybe the magnets need to be more powerful?? And the shape of it is crescent, not a flat bottom, which contributes to the sagginess of it. Oh well, I might as well get my use out of it!!


----------



## jojon21

Cheating on RM with a (gasp!) Vera Bradley!  What can I say....it was a drizzly day and I don't like taking my RM's out in the rain.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Treesje Mason Cross body in green & today RM - MAC black w/gold hw.


----------



## wcofer28

Purple Haze Nikki


----------



## FlipFlopgal

MAM in Saddle, loving the long tassels.  About to change back to my eyelet devote in ebony soon.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Cheating (oops! :shame with my 07 Balenciaga Vert D'eau City. My first love


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> FLAME!  Day 2. . .






I am still using my black 3 zip rocker.


----------



## Code Blue

Berry MAB still. I'm gonna change this weekend!


----------



## baghag411

FLAME!  Day 3. . .


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed yellow nikki!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC black w/gold hw and today Mini B vintage violet.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still in my black rocker.


----------



## baghag411

Glazed Black Adore. . . supposed to rain this weekend!!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^^It's raining here .

so I'm using glazed *burgundy* MAM


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed yellow nikki!


----------



## veyda

Distressed black Nikki w/silver HW


----------



## musicjunkie5

olive flame


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheated today with my treesje gray mini asher


----------



## baghag411

Yay!!  Finally   And the verdict is. . . .?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Leather is like butter, color is gorgeous and it's a perfect size.  I love it


----------



## indigo16

Mini Nikki in brown bear!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh, Brown Bear!  That's a color I've regretted missing out on.  I loved the Brown Bear Studded Nikki.


----------



## bxvixen

glazed wine everyday


----------



## thegoreprincess

PH MAMM today... again!


----------



## baghag411

I cheated with a Tano. . . rainy today!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

RM pointed stud rocker in black leather


----------



## knasarae

from L.A.M.B. to Coach.  Then I'll make my way back around to RM.


----------



## Code Blue

BBW MAB w/ purple zipper... it's raining today!


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed Yellow Nikki again.


----------



## baghag411

Black Heavy Metal Flame!


----------



## thegoreprincess

PH MAMM again. It's getting so smooshy!


----------



## knasarae

Back to Glazed Hunter Adore.  I need to take Glazed Light Grey out soon.


----------



## j0yc3

coco MAM


----------



## TaraP

I need to switch out of my Enamored so bad,  I'm having MAM withdrawals... So I think It'll be Electric Blue today...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I've been bad...been using Treesje mini asher since Sunday...loving it!


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip PH MAC w/gunmetal hardware & DVF Tote.


----------



## Cheryl24

Jade Mattie today!


----------



## baghag411

Glazed Black Adore which is just breaking in quite nicely. . .


----------



## baghag411

:devil:



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I've been bad...been using Treesje mini asher since Sunday...loving it!


----------



## sfrechette

Can anyone guess...? lol

Glazed Yellow nikki!


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> Glazed Black Adore which is just breaking in quite nicely. . .


 
 Mine is too!!  Glazed Hunter Adore again.


----------



## loeh2001

*i've been in my charcoal patent nikki for a while now...*


----------



## ghall

Wine mam! Thanks michelle


----------



## Cheryl24

Day 2 with Jade Mattie!


----------



## veyda

LB Exclusive Vintage Dark Gray Mini Matinee


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip PH MAC w/gunmetal hw again today.. well now yesterday.. haha


----------



## baghag411

GB Adore. . .and will again tomorrow too!


----------



## Tigistylist

Still loving my BBW MAB!


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## j0yc3

black nikki day #2


----------



## ardj102

*navy patent mam*.


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my Olive Quilted MAC today! First HM opening at noon today, going to try to see if I can even get close to it haha it's going to be crazy!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Chanel classic black WOC w/ silver hw.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again but RM will make an appearance several times next week! haha
Today -LV MC black Alma during the day & for gym Burberry classic Nova Check tote.


----------



## knasarae

Too lazy to change so Scarlet Mini Nikki again. Like that's a bad thing.


----------



## thegoreprincess

DB BF Clutch today!


----------



## baghag411

I'm cheating with my new Treesje Navy Mini Asher :sunnies


----------



## ghall

How do you like it BH?

Im cheating with my black leather cambridge hobo. Love this lightweight bag!!
Reminds me of Nikki but with handy exterior pockets


----------



## baghag411

I love everything about it. . . the color, the size, the weight, the strap, the handles are comfy (non-braided)  

Love your Cambridge too!!!


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> I'm cheating with my new Treesje Navy Mini Asher :sunnies


 
  I want one in Stone or Black.



ghall said:


> How do you like it BH?
> 
> Im cheating with my black leather cambridge hobo. Love this lightweight bag!!
> Reminds me of Nikki but with handy exterior pockets


 
Pretty ghall!!


----------



## baghag411

I posted in the Treesje subforum Knas, but you would TOTALLY love the Mini Asher!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> I posted in the Treesje subforum Knas, but you would TOTALLY love the Mini Asher!!



I've been using my gray mini Asher for a week now.  Love it!!!!


----------



## j0yc3

Black Nikki


----------



## TaraP

Light Grey MAM


----------



## scoobiesmomma

DG Mattie


----------



## Espinosa

Cheating with a lovely Boyy


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Noir Nikki


----------



## sfrechette

Glazed Yellow Nikki, Still! I have lost count of days.


----------



## handbags39

Stud flame black nubuck


----------



## baghag411

Still cheating. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Still cheating. . .



Me too.


----------



## bhalpop

After a quick weekend in my wine mattie (Which I love more each time I use her) I have broke out, for the first time this year, my Iris/Purple Lizard MAM. I'm afraid it's going to be a short usage because I'm missing my tassells already! But I do love the signie HW.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again since it was raining Burberry classic nova check tote.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still enjoying DG Mattie and I added a friend to her:


----------



## baghag411

, , , still cheating. . .


----------



## MKNS

I've been using my teal Darling for the last three days.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still wearing DG Mattie and I am really LOVING this style! Kicking myself for not giving the Mattie a fair chance sooner!


----------



## sfrechette

Concord Nikki! Day 1


----------



## jc0812

Cheating with a black mini marley.


----------



## baghag411

. . . .cheating, yet again. . .


----------



## MKNS

Dark brown MAM today, then changing into my BH 3 Zip MAC tonight to go see Harry Potter!!!!


----------



## ghall

it's raining.. i've got my BPQ mac


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheating for me too.


----------



## bxvixen

Dinner with a friend tonight and bringing a special BOYY


----------



## besabonita

Cheating!! But have my new RM pouches inside...


----------



## baghag411

Sooooooo cheating it's not even funny!!!!


----------



## MissSB

I've been using my Eggplant MAC


----------



## Cheryl24

baghag411 said:


> Sooooooo cheating it's not even funny!!!!



LOL!  The Asher still?


----------



## baghag411

. . .yeah!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Using my burgundy mac today.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I have been very neglectful of her, but today I'm carrying my brown alligator MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated last weekend Classic Chanel black WOC while visiting my brother in Virginia & today Hello Kitty cute tote.


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## bxvixen

glazed wine everyday


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash black nikki with silver old school HW*


----------



## besabonita

GFW Admirer again...


----------



## JennyS315

Black/blue suede mattie


----------



## mdlovesbags

after over a week with my python MAM, today is my black pyramid stud Nikki.  I forgot how soft and smushy it was.


----------



## thedseer

sage stamp mab : )


----------



## MAGJES

Navy MAM


----------



## sfrechette

Switched back to glazed yellow nikki!


----------



## knasarae

Glazed Light Grey Adore... still trying to figure out if I got color transfer on it from my black jeggings.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh nooooo Knas!  And you have been so worried about the light color of the bag.  I hope not hon!


----------



## besabonita

Cheated!!


----------



## loeh2001

*Still with ye olde stonewash black nikki...*


----------



## knasarae

Cheryl24 said:


> ^^Oh nooooo Knas! And you have been so worried about the light color of the bag. I hope not hon!


 
Thanks Cheryl! I think it may be very slight transfer but either way it just looks like leather variation.  It's hardly noticeable, and I think as the bag continues to age it will just blend.   I'll just be more careful from here on out.


----------



## rael

glazed black Admirer, just dropped it in the snow, came in and wiped it off with a towel good as new!  what a great little bag!


----------



## Cheryl24

knasarae said:


> Thanks Cheryl! I think it may be very slight transfer but either way it just looks like leather variation.  It's hardly noticeable, and I think as the bag continues to age it will just blend.   I'll just be more careful from here on out.



Oh well that's a relief!!  Just enjoy it and I bet it will be fine.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Burberry Tote and today RM Mini Beloved in Vintage Violet.


----------



## I lv my Captain

MAM in Rich Brown -- I  this bag.


----------



## besabonita

Covet Rocker is loaded up and ready for later today!


----------



## TaraP

Electric Blue 5 zip MAC


----------



## theVixenette

Carried my Black Cat MAC that I got at the NY SS


----------



## loeh2001

*Wine nikki with brass HW*


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating with my Brick SLASH!  Love it to pieces.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated b/c of the rain today I carried  my large patent purple Coach Zoe.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Noir mini Nikki!


----------



## poonski

I wore my black mam with embossed ostrich trim. LOVE IT!


----------



## baghag411

TEAL  Covet


----------



## jadise

Went shopping with OH MiniB


----------



## Espinosa

Its going to be a long day, so I'm going to be toting my trusty Mustard Croc MAMM.


----------



## MAGJES

*Burgundy* Nikki


----------



## baghag411

_Teal Covet_. . . Day 2


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating again with Brick Slash!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Wine Nikki!


----------



## knasarae

Distressed brown Mac.


----------



## bluediamond35

Wine MAM!


----------



## baghag411

Teal Covet...Day 3!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Brick Slash!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Coach Madison Julianne in Teal worn crossbody.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Olive Quilted MAC*, went to the outlet mall and came home with nothing lol


----------



## knasarae

I'm sorry Kiwi but that was so funny! Spoken like a true bag lover


----------



## besabonita

Cheated w/ a Coach, but had some pouches inside!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used my RP mini beloved!


----------



## baghag411

. . . Teal Covet. . . Day 4


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mini Marley in Gray today.


----------



## Espinosa

White Fossil MAC!


----------



## Serena1

So I pulled out my Pepper Mini Nikki, I haven't worn it in a long time. I forgot how unbelievably soft this leather is, I love it!


----------



## j0yc3

Day 2 of my Teal MAM


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM


----------



## knasarae

Raining cats & dogs so using my trusty D&B Nylon bag.


----------



## Code Blue

Sailor Navy Mini Mattie


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Coach Madison Julianne in teal.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating still with Brick Slash. This bag =


----------



## kdo

Old school wine mattie!  I've missed her.


----------



## knasarae

Glazed Hunter Adore.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Harewood darling again today


----------



## cathead87

Rikki in Rich Brown


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine Mini Mini & my canvas Hello Kitty Tote!


----------



## baghag411

Teal Covet


----------



## TheGoodLife

today i'm wearing my MAM in black basketweave with the sig gold HW. loves it!


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.


----------



## I lv my Captain

Rich Brown MAM


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

My purple sample swoon from SS yest!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

'Plumlicious' MAM!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown linear studded flame!


----------



## thegoreprincess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> My purple sample swoon from SS yest!



I saw this yesterday! it is very pretty!


----------



## knasarae

Still rockin my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki... so happy to have it back.


----------



## michellejy

Camel Linear stud Nikki


----------



## Espinosa

Mustard Croc MAMM


----------



## thegoreprincess

EB Rapture today! And praying it doesn't rain.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Thank you



thegoreprincess said:


> I saw this yesterday! it is very pretty!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still rockin' my Dark Grey Mattie! It's getting smooshier every day which I !!!


----------



## baghag411

My new classic Black MAC with light gold hardware. . .


----------



## Cheryl24

Coral MAM!  Who says it's just a spring/summer bag?


----------



## selkiewriter

Back in my wine mini b for all the crazy running around and christmas shopping. But I wore my bbw/charcoal mam all thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## knasarae

Another day with Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.


----------



## j0yc3

Coco MAM


----------



## besabonita

Haven't decided yet....


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown linear studded flame.


----------



## kdo

Wine Mattie still...........


----------



## bhalpop

This weekend I used my Nubuck Olive BF and went with my Bright Royal Nikki to add a pop of color to my black outfit Sat. night! Today I'm cheating with a Linea Pelle but tonight it's back to RM. Now which bag???


----------



## MAGJES

SW Blue Nikki


----------



## loveuga

Staying in my pj's and bed on my day off...

If I was going out, I'd be taking GE Nikki with me


----------



## Tigistylist

loveuga said:


> Staying in my pj's and bed on my day off...
> 
> If I was going out, I'd be taking GE Nikki with me


 
I just want to follow you down the street.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ haha!  me too....just want to touch it.


----------



## kyuis2004

Navy Croc MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheating with treesje today.


----------



## MKNS

Luggage mattie!


----------



## michellejy

teal Nikki


----------



## besabonita

Broke out my Black Alligator Covet Rocker today!!


----------



## Is it on sale?

black w/gunmetal studs Rocker!


----------



## MAGJES

I used my *Burgundy Nikki *today shopping for Christmas.....I am way behind!!


----------



## baghag411

Grape Covet yesterday and Black BF Clutch today!!


----------



## Code Blue

Cheating with my Mini Asher this week. :ninja:


----------



## loeh2001

*deep turquoise zip mam!*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Code Blue said:


> Cheating with my Mini Asher this week. :ninja:




Hahah....me too.
Black mini asher again today


----------



## Code Blue

^We're bag twins today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

^^


----------



## sfrechette

Cheating with LV Speedy 30. :shame:


----------



## MKNS

Dark Brown MAM


----------



## laurenrr

tangerine plan b. forgot how much i love this bag


----------



## blueteapot

Still EB MAM. I love it.


----------



## knasarae

Dark Sage BF.


----------



## besabonita

Treesje Asher Mini


----------



## MAGJES

Pepper Nikki


----------



## thegoreprincess

DT Zip MAM because it's raining.


----------



## loeh2001

thegoreprincess said:


> DT Zip MAM because it's raining.


 
*bag twins today!  i'm wearing my deep turquoise zip mam as well *


----------



## penguininaboat

Dove Grey MAM with Neon Green/Yellow Piping


----------



## jc0812

Swoon in glazed fine wine


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

^^^ 
I cheated again with my treesje mini Asher.


----------



## jc0812

^^You've got to get a swoon HGG!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

^^^ I know it!  I really want one!


----------



## Code Blue

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> ^^^
> I cheated again with my treesje mini Asher.



Me too! Bag twins again.


----------



## besabonita

Black Asher Mini for me too, love this bag!!

I think I need a Swoon too!!


----------



## knasarae

Today was Distressed Brown MAC.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Took my yonger 2 to the movies today.....used burgie mac.


----------



## baghag411

Black BF Clutch . . . Day 3


----------



## purseprincess32

On Friday RM Black MAC and yesterday - RM Black MAC. Sat- to the gym black MAC, during the day Burberry classic novacheck large hobo & at night RM PH 3 zip MAC.
Today with rain and possible snow- Coach large Zoe patent in purple.


----------



## rael

cheating with Botkier Bruce satchel in black lambskin!


----------



## knasarae

Yesterday was PH3Z as a clutch  I doubt I leave the house today.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wore burgundy mam today


----------



## jadise

black MAC


----------



## loeh2001

Still in dt zip mam....I'm not afraid to take it out in the down pour of snow!


----------



## loveuga

Tomato MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

burgundy nikki!


----------



## tejava

Concord Nikki


----------



## sun.shyne

_Black studded Rocker_


----------



## MKNS

Dark Brown lambskin MAM, but changing into BH3Z tonight to go to DS Holiday Concert.


----------



## sfrechette

Harewood Mini B.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheating today-DVF Tote & Coach large purple patent Zoe.


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM!


----------



## Espinosa

Cheating with my LP Dylan folding tote.


----------



## knasarae

Been carrying my MK Astor Tote all week.  But our office Christmas party is tomorrow.... I think I will go with my Scarlet Mini Nikki.


----------



## Code Blue

Glazed Fine Wine Adore


----------



## loveuga

stonewash black MAM yesterday


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Glazed brown swoon!


----------



## jc0812

Olive Cherish Mini Tote...perfect work bag!


----------



## besabonita

Been cheating w/ my Treesje Black Asher Mini...w/ a few RM pouches inside!


----------



## Odebdo

Been a while since I have carried an RM...but BBW MAM is out and about with me today!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw & Hello Kitty Tote.


----------



## kkiimm

Royalty Purple Mini Nikki  I love this bag~ can't wait to get it in more colors!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheated with Brick Slash today!


----------



## baghag411

Black MAC w/gold hardware with Vampie lips!!


----------



## knasarae

Me and Ms. O'Hara today


----------



## Micah

been switching between Covet in nude/black and Rapture in mottled grey..


----------



## baghag411

Black BF Clutch w/silver hardware


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki again today.


----------



## Odebdo

Put BBW MAM up for a run with my new glazed hunter adore...which I love...but I was not finished with BBW...so it is loaded back up for the weekend!


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip PH MAC w/gunmetal hw & Hello Kitty tote!


----------



## baghag411

Grape Covet Satchel


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

This morning Burberry classic nova check large hobo & this afternoon for the movies- LV MC black pochette.


----------



## kema042290

Not a RM but a Junior Drake hobo ... I think I'm in love with hobo


----------



## MolMol

Fig mac


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated due to snow storm. I'm carrying my Burberry classic nova check tote & Hello Kitty canvas tote today.


----------



## Odebdo

BBW MAM is still out and about...


----------



## quizshow

Auburn loveletter satchel.  I think the leather is finally starting to soften up a bit.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still loaded up in burgundy nikki, but was home all day


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still wearing my DG Mattie!! I will be cheating just as soon as my Rocco arrives though...


----------



## knasarae

Still with Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.


----------



## Fashion1

Cranberry MAB with gold minkette charm!


----------



## sfrechette

Nickel Mam!


----------



## loeh2001

*um...navy MA hobo with leopard lining.*


----------



## MAGJES

Old School Royal Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Stayed home again all day, but burgie nikki is still loaded up......what a beauty!


----------



## poonski

My green MAC! Love it!


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki still.... to lazy to change.


----------



## ghall

Cheating with treesje mini twist asher. But it's full of rm pouches


----------



## purseprincess32

Classic Burberry Nova check Tote again because of the snow.


----------



## besabonita

Still cheating w/ Treesje Asher Mini in Black w/ Silver HW, I love this bag!


----------



## baghag411

Glazed Black Adore !


----------



## Fenix

My new Teal MAM !


----------



## bxvixen

DB mam.


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Mustard Croc Mini Nikki still.... to lazy to change.


 
Still being lazy


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheating today and this weekend with Chanel WOC since I don't want to carry anything big while traveling with all my luggage.


----------



## Krysja

besabonita said:


> Still cheating w/ Treesje Asher Mini in Black w/ Silver HW, I love this bag!


 
Now that is a pretty bag to cheat with!

As for me, I am taking Noir Nikki with me to do some last minute Christmas shopping!


----------



## tejava

Mini Beloved-Purple Haze


----------



## baghag411

Burgundy Darling!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Verdes MAM - every day since September & I love it so much!  No stains, leather holding up great and it gets smooshier each day!


----------



## mandabear

Finally broke out the navy croc MAC w/ gunmetal hw.


----------



## baghag411

Black Covet Satchel


----------



## thegoreprincess

BQP MAC is getting love this week I am home.


----------



## jadise

Going to use my new Glazed Brown Adore for the first time.


----------



## Code Blue

Glazed Fine Wine Adore


----------



## purseprincess32

With the huge blizzard storm that hit Boston. Coach large patent purple Zoe if I have to go outside. Since I don't have to work today will probably stay in.


----------



## sfrechette

Nickel Mam!


----------



## Cheryl24

Jade Mattie for me today!


----------



## baghag411

I'm using my new Michael Kors Fulton Hobo and HATE IT!!  I'm gonna back to one of my comfortable RMs. . .


----------



## thegoreprincess

Still using BQP MAC!


----------



## Cheryl24

baghag411 said:


> I'm using my new Michael Kors Fulton Hobo and HATE IT!!  I'm gonna back to one of my comfortable RMs. . .



Well now I have to look this bag up and see what it looks like!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am cheating with treesje black mini asher....love that bag.  And it's packed full of RM pouches and my ruby trustfund wallet.


----------



## quizshow

Bag of the week is the Olive main squeeze bucket bag.


----------



## baghag411

I've never fought with a bag so much with minimal hardware. . . ugh!!!!



Cheryl24 said:


> Well now I have to look this bag up and see what it looks like!


----------



## Couturesque

Olive Quilted MAB


----------



## Cheryl24

baghag411 said:


> I've never fought with a bag so much with minimal hardware. . . ugh!!!!



It's really a pretty bag though.  Sorry it doesn't work for you!


----------



## Cocolo

baghag411 said:


> I'm using my new Michael Kors Fulton Hobo and HATE IT!!  I'm gonna back to one of my comfortable RMs. . .



Just looked it up, and it's a cute bag.  Why do you hate it?  It looks very nice.


----------



## rael

RM Rapture in matte black!  I love it, and it's not as big as I thought it would be!


----------



## Fashion1

Ohh could you post some mod pics? Does it have gold hw?


----------



## purseprincess32

Nike bright pink yoga /gym bag & LAMB mini messenger.


----------



## loeh2001

*Royal/brown BBW MAM*


----------



## baghag411

*Pepper Nikki*!!!  Ridiculously soft and smooshy!!!


----------



## rael

Fashion1 said:


> Ohh could you post some mod pics? Does it have gold hw?


 I will try and get a pic, yes it has the light gold HW!


----------



## jc0812

baghag411 said:


> *Pepper Nikki*!!! Ridiculously soft and smooshy!!!


 
Back to your trusty Nikki's I see!

Cheating with my Treesje Oceano Dylan...but I have my navy luxe pouch in there as well.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Bringing BQP MAC with me to SF today!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Cheating with my* Forest Rocco* but I have my trusty OH Zip Wallet tucked safely inside!!


----------



## Code Blue

^^Lucky! I wish I was in SF today.  It's raining here.

Glazed Fine Wine Admirer again.


----------



## baghag411

That big gold MK logo ring!!  It just folds down into the bag.  It's really heavy plus it's not a great bag with a winter coat because it really sticks to the material (which is not a bad thing, but between the ring and the sticking. . . )



Cocolo said:


> Just looked it up, and it's a cute bag.  Why do you hate it?  It looks very nice.


----------



## baghag411

Oh yeah!!   Carried it again today too!!  



jc0812 said:


> Back to your trusty Nikki's I see!
> 
> Cheating with my Treesje Oceano Dylan...but I have my navy luxe pouch in there as well.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again-Bright pink Nike Yoga gym bag & LAMB Arakawa Alley mini cross body.


----------



## michellejy

Black Cat Linear Stud (pyramid stud) Nikki. I love the leather on this bag.


----------



## wonderwoman9

My yellow ostrich mac!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Been using burgundy nikki.  What a great bag!


----------



## loeh2001

*i'm still in my royal/brown bbw mam.  i've been a little bit of a mam nut here lately!*


----------



## baghag411

Burgundy Darling


----------



## mandabear

Still in my navy croc MAC


----------



## sfrechette

Rapture!


----------



## baghag411

Totally undecided. . .


----------



## rael

Rapture!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still cheating with this beauty! BUT I do have some RM inside!


----------



## Laurie1276

Wine Matinee


----------



## Espinosa

White Fossil Mac!!


----------



## booksandbags

I brought out my very first RM.
I haven't used this baby in almost a year.
She got me addicted and cost me thousands later... oh but I do not regret it. Not one bit.

Wine Mini-Devote, extra smooshy.


----------



## sfrechette

Rapture again, man I am in love with this bag!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

harewood darling


----------



## knasarae

Past few days has been my Distressed Brown MAC.


----------



## baghag411

Treesje Black Mini Asher in the morning. . . Dark Grey Nikki in the evening and probably tomorrow too!!


----------



## rael

I can't switch from my Rapture!  It's the neatest bag!


----------



## sfrechette

rael said:


> I can't switch from my Rapture!  It's the neatest bag!




DITTO! I completely agree! It is true love!


----------



## Laurie1276

Custom Purple Matinee


----------



## j0yc3

BBW MAM


----------



## baghag411

Black Covet


----------



## Laurie1276

Ol' Faithful - my Black MAB


----------



## j0yc3

Day 2 



j0yc3 said:


> BBW MAM


----------



## baghag411

Cheated with a Treesje!


----------



## mcbrax

Teal covet


----------



## Couturesque

quilted mab


----------



## rael

cheating with a Botkier!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Giving eggplant nikki her maiden voyage today......


----------



## sfrechette

Black Rapture still


----------



## beachgirl38

Finally switched to my new to me nikki in fawn!


----------



## MKNS

Dark Brown lambskin MAM


----------



## Laurie1276

Custom Purple Matinee


----------



## rael

Black 5zip Mac!


----------



## mcbrax

MAC grape


----------



## loeh2001

*still toting my royal/brown bbw mam around...i  this bag!*


----------



## Joceybaby23

GFW Rapture. It's been a full month. I never carry one bag this long!


----------



## Laurie1276

I am just drinking my first cup of coffee, but I think it will be my Wine Matinee.  It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag.


----------



## loeh2001

*charcoal patent nikki braved the winter weather with me today*


----------



## ghall

Eggplant enamoured


----------



## Tigistylist

Laurie1276 said:


> I am just drinking my first cup of coffee, but I think it will be my Wine Matinee. It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag.


 
Is your Mattie from one of the SO's? I'm thinking the wine color was darker in the SO's. My original wine mattie doesn't look as dark.


----------



## sfrechette

Rapture still, I so  this bag!


----------



## Laurie1276

Tigistylist said:


> Is your Mattie from one of the SO's? I'm thinking the wine color was darker in the SO's. My original wine mattie doesn't look as dark.



Yes, it was from the SO last spring.  My husband was even impressed when he noticed that all of the outside pockets are lined with the same suede as the flaps.  I have a few other Matinees, that have the unfinished tassels, leather flaps, etc., and while I love them, my Wine Matinee is by far my favorite.  It's just in another league.  There's just something about the long, finished tassels  and suede flaps that makes it special.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

cheating with my OH baby ball


----------



## TXGirlie

Electric blue rapture!


----------



## jojon21

Plaid MAC from the Saks sale! Got a compliment on it from the cashier at Publix!


----------



## tejava

Purple Rocker from 2009 black Friday sale.


----------



## veyda

Black Basketweave MAM.


----------



## ghall

FIG 3 Zip Rocker- went grocery and household shopping AND saw Black Swan- FINALLY!!! Freaking AMAZING MOVIE!!!


----------



## besabonita

Cheating w/ Black MbMJ Natasha!


----------



## Belle79

My new Charcoal Patent MAC!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

cheated and used my OH studded baby ball again today.  What a cute lil bag.


----------



## yellow08

Taupe MAC


----------



## besabonita

Black Python Embossed Covet Rocker for errands this morning!


----------



## j0yc3

new to me royal & brown basketweave mam.


----------



## Laurie1276

Yucky, rainy weather = Black MAB


----------



## jadise

GB Adore


----------



## thedseer

black/blue stamp mam


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ so jealous!


*SW Blue* Nikki today.....


----------



## j0yc3

BBW MAM


----------



## MKNS

Rich Brown Mini B


----------



## tejava

Grey Roadie


----------



## Espinosa

Mustard Croc MAMM


----------



## Princess Garnet

I used a different branded bag this time (no RMs since they aren't water resistant). It was rainy today and thus, my rainy day bag arrived just in time!! I quickly switched into my MZ wallace bag as soon as it arrived in the mail. I love it! My only small gripe is that I wished it came with a long strap. The shoulder strap doesn't sit comfortably over a winter coat for some reason.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I was in my longchamp le pliage today, but switched to my distressed gray mam for tomorrow


----------



## besabonita

Princess Garnet said:


> I used a different branded bag this time (no RMs since they aren't water resistant). It was rainy today and thus, my rainy day bag arrived just in time!! I quickly switched into my MZ wallace bag as soon as it arrived in the mail. I love it! My only small gripe is that I wished it came with a long strap. The shoulder strap doesn't sit comfortably over a winter coat for some reason.



Which style of MZ Wallace did you get? I really like the Paige cross body!


----------



## baghag411

FIG Nikki


----------



## besabonita

Nice to see you *BH*!


----------



## baghag411

Thanks *Besa*!  I've been lurking mostly


----------



## MKNS

My new to me Royal MA Hobo.


----------



## rael

black Rapture!  I love it, it's sooo soft and smooshy!


----------



## krazygirlap

Brown MAB


----------



## Laurie1276

I finally got around to carrying my Black Matinee from the OSS.  The leather is soooo beautiful.


----------



## baghag411

Noir MAM!


----------



## MAGJES

Burgundy Nikki


----------



## kiwishopper

Magenta Croc MAC


----------



## chaomiu

Heart-throb bag in white fossil. It's so comfortable and light.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

distressed gray mam


----------



## spartancoaster

Cheetah loveletter mam


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

changed my mind....gonna get a break and go shopping and so I switched to my swoon in glazed brown. will be more comfy and easier to be out for a while with to shop and enjoy some time to myself.


----------



## besabonita

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> changed my mind....gonna get a break and go shopping and so I switched to my swoon in glazed brown. will be more comfy and easier to be out for a while with to shop and enjoy some time to myself.



Well deserved time to yourself, enjoy


----------



## kings_20

PH MAB!  I love this bag


----------



## jojon21

Red plaid MAC, again! This has turned out to be more versatile than I thought, and I love it!


----------



## nazaluke

My well-loved super smooshy FIG Nikki!!!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Burgundy Nikki!


----------



## loveuga

GE Nikki


----------



## Cocolo

Violet Nikki with Becky Bird lining.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Had school so no RM's today. So I carried my D&B Canvas tote for books and a Coach Colette Wristlet as a mini-purse. :3 But since I'm free tomorrow, Im gonna take my Covet out for some me time.


----------



## baghag411

Bbw mam


----------



## Code Blue

SW Blue & Brown Wicker MAM


----------



## veyda

Navy Paramour. Switching to Jealousy Matinee for Friday.


----------



## Joceybaby23

distressed black Nikki!


----------



## loveuga

Ok I lied... Noir Nikki was already out, so GE stayed home


----------



## MAGJES

Navy Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

Due to the snow storm in Boston I'm carry to work my DVF purple vinyl tote & LAMB Arakawa Alley mini messenger. Eeek another snow storm. Last week we got over a foot in Boston and in many surrounding areas they got 2 feet.


----------



## knasarae

Due to all the snow, sleet, rain-snow hybrid mixes, hail, fire and brimstone I've been carrying my Dooney nylon satchel and keeping my RMs safe and sound, lol.


----------



## blueteapot

Yep, since it's been snowing on and off, I've been carrying my BQP MAC for 2 weeks now.


----------



## jadise

GB Adore


----------



## Code Blue

SW Blue & Brown Wicker MAM this morning. Grey 3-zip MAC for the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Cheryl24

knasarae said:


> Due to all the snow, sleet, rain-snow hybrid mixes, hail, fire and brimstone I've been carrying my Dooney nylon satchel and keeping my RMs safe and sound, lol.



LOL Knas!  I'm sorry the weather has been so rough for you girls lately....


----------



## AJ1025

Sea green MAB Luxe (today and almost every day this week).


----------



## Laurie1276

BBW MAB w/fuchsia zipper track.  Totally not related, but I paired it with my Confetti LQ scarf, which matches perfectly!


----------



## baghag411

^^Ooo pretty!!!


----------



## baghag411

I'm clueless as to which RM is starting out a new week. . .


----------



## bxvixen

Just put away DT Mini Nikki and am now cheating with Marco Tagliaferri


----------



## Belle79

^It looks great on you! I am using my *Purpleberry* MAC.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

glazed black swoon that I just got this weekend


----------



## Laurie1276

Cola MAB - so pretty


----------



## ghall

old school navy ma hobo
this is great! much better for me than mam or mab!
mam was too small- mab was too big- MAHobo? just right!


----------



## Tigistylist

ghall said:


> old school navy ma hobo
> this is great! much better for me than mam or mab!
> mam was too small- mab was too big- MAHobo? just right!


 
Oh can you please model this bag?


----------



## ghall




----------



## Tigistylist

ghall said:


>


 
Thank you, that is sooooo cute on!


----------



## ghall

thanks!


----------



## Espinosa

My newest baby: Lux MAC!


----------



## Attagirl

Charcoal patent mini nikki


----------



## october08bride

I just received my FIG studded MAM from Bonanza, and will be taking her out to run errands later today. Thanks Courtney


----------



## pink1

bright royal nikki 

She has been sitting in my closet forever.  Glad I got her out today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black suede LL satchel!


----------



## veyda

Distressed black Nikki w/silver HW


----------



## baghag411

Ebony LL Satchel


----------



## Belle79

My new black on black on black MAC


----------



## Laurie1276

BBW MAB w/ fuschia zipper track. I LOVE long finished tassels!


----------



## Cheryl24

Jade Mattie today!


----------



## wongy74

Wine Nikki.  Still one of my fav RMs!


----------



## baghag411

Black Suede LL Satchel


----------



## MAGJES

I used my *Olive MAM *today. I've decided that this leather is one of my favorites!!


----------



## veyda

Gray Mini Mattie


----------



## MKNS

Purple Haze zip MAM.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Wine MAB.  I love it!


----------



## jc0812

Black suede LL satchel...love!


----------



## musicjunkie5

been using my concord MAM for awhile now...


----------



## baghag411

Black suede LL satchel. . . Day 2!


----------



## besabonita

I have been cheating w/ my MbMJ Black Natasha w/ Brass HW, love this bag!~


----------



## AJ1025

Black Suede LL MAB- I lurrve this bag and can't seem to break away from it this week!


----------



## TXGirlie

Glazed Black Adore! I love that glazed leather in this style! It's awesome.


----------



## ghall

Tan lovespell rocker


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

glazed brown swoon.


----------



## loeh2001

*almond nikki with brass hw and cc lining...*


----------



## spartancoaster

Cheetah loveletter MAM!!


----------



## baghag411

Black MAC!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Pale grey eyelet rocker, love her!


----------



## oopsididitagain

cocoa BF (older model)  I love this bag more everytime I use it.


----------



## MKNS

Sideral Grey Nikki.


----------



## blueteapot

Red MAC with silver hw.


----------



## Joceybaby23

Cheating with Treesje Magnolia.


----------



## loveuga

None today... GE Nikki tomorrow


----------



## baghag411

Cheated with a Treesje today too!  Black Mini Asher


----------



## oopsididitagain

Back into my wine MAB again today.


----------



## AJ1025

I LOVE that wine MAB, oops. . . what an amazing color


----------



## oopsididitagain

^Thank you *AJ*!


----------



## nazaluke

Deep Red Nikki!!! So pretty and smooshy!


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## hollyyih

Bronze python covet rocker!


----------



## AJ1025

Black Loveletter MAB, again- I'm totally enamored of this bag, can't seem to put it down!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Earlier today EB Rapture, and I'm bringing my BF Pouch out tonight! That bag is virtually indestructible and perfect for college parties


----------



## Laurie1276

Wine Matinee


----------



## baghag411

My Holy Grail. . . Wine Nikki with signature hardware


----------



## ghall

Green dot mac


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Been home all day and looking at my gorgeous glazed brown swoon


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ I've been home today too ....but I did put my stuff *in* my Pepper Nikki!


----------



## veyda

Black Basketweave MAM.


----------



## kdo

Camel BF pouch to the Caps vs. Penguins game...GO CAPS!


----------



## Rubyredtea

Mam grey. I'm not sure what year it is.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Stud Rocker when it arrives in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Oops not tomorrow, today. Didn't notice the time, 2:49 a.m.


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB


----------



## Joceybaby23

Rich Brown Nikki


----------



## fabfashions4me

Persimmon mini Nikki.


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash black nikki*


----------



## kings_20

Pewter/midnight MAM. I am smitten!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl




----------



## TaraP

Electric Blue 5 zip (for the first time)....


----------



## AJ1025

TaraPep said:


> Electric Blue 5 zip (for the first time)....



So cute, TaraPep, looks great with your outfit!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I'm just at home today but I changed into my black cat MAB/hot pink trim last Sunday and am still using it.


----------



## Laurie1276

Wine Matinee . . . again.  I wear this bag almost every day - it is getting a bit ridiculous!


----------



## thedseer

mustard croc rocker, which i finally tracked down, for a few days now. we are fostering a puppy and it is a great bag for dog walking!


----------



## MKNS

Bbw mab.


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash chocolate/wicker nikki with old school silver HW...*


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki


----------



## thegoreprincess

EB Rapture! I love this bag. The leather is so soft and distressed... and it is getting so smooshy!!


----------



## MKNS

Luggage Mattie!


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki. . . again. . .


----------



## oopsididitagain

eggshell Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Breakfast date with the hubs, brown affair


----------



## kings_20

Still loving my pewter/midnight MAM beauty


----------



## MAGJES

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Breakfast date with the hubs, brown affair


 
How sweet!  I need to make my hubby do that!

I'm using *BBW MAM* today. It's been a long time since she's seen the light of day.


----------



## jc0812

Distressed black main squeeze hobo


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> How sweet!  I need to make my hubby do that!
> 
> I'm using *BBW MAM* today. It's been a long time since she's seen the light of day.




Yes you do......love breakfast dates.  
I drop the kids at school and meet over at our favorite local breakfast spot.  Gives us time to talk and no kids to interrupt.


----------



## AJ1025

lunch date, cranberry MAB.
Here she is, getting ready to go:


----------



## AJ1025

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Yes you do......love breakfast dates.
> I drop the kids at school and meet over at our favorite local breakfast spot.  Gives us time to talk and no kids to interrupt.



awww. . . that's romantic HGG


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki went out to dinner in Long Beach with me tonight


----------



## Laurie1276

BQP MAC w/ Silver Siggy HW - I had forgotten how this bag makes a black sweater, jeans, and black ballet flats instantly chic!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have taupe 3 zip mac loaded up to use next, but have been resting a lot today, feeling under the weather.


----------



## besabonita

Hope you feel better *Hgg*! 

Its been pouring today so wearing my Longchamp....another reason I should have never re homed my BQP MAC...but my new one is in production


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thanks besa--just feeling run down and achy with a headache.


----------



## ghall

navy MA hobo w/ leopard lining


----------



## loveuga

One of the glazed twins is going out today... GA or GE Nikki.


----------



## MAGJES

BBW MAM again....


----------



## baghag411

TRY and get some rest *HGG*!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I have taupe 3 zip mac loaded up to use next, but have been resting a lot today, feeling under the weather.


----------



## cathead87

My ebay find....distressed black Everyday bag.


----------



## AJ1025

still hanging with my Cranberry MAB- can't seem to put her down


----------



## purseprincess32

Vintage Violet Mini Beloved today.


----------



## cathead87

Just switched...Rikki in rich brown


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black covet satchel


----------



## baghag411

I'm cheating with my new Coach Kristen. . .


----------



## mintpearl

the past two days~  black affair


----------



## thegoreprincess

Rocking EB Rapture a lot lately!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Carrying my Rocker tomorrow to watch Tangled and do some errands, unless my Seduction comes at the "scheduled" time according to my tracking. Then if I'm happy with the bag, I'm switching to it immediately!


----------



## kelkirk

BBW MAM w/ fuschia zip   ...def one of my all time faves


----------



## Laurie1276

^^ Carrying the MAB version of this bag for the second day in a row.


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Going to be wearing my Seduction for awhile now, at least until Summer!


----------



## baghag411

Still cheating. . .


----------



## JennyErin

Grey MAM


----------



## knasarae

Mustard Croc MN again.


----------



## AJ1025

Deep Turquoise Zip MAB today.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Treesje Mason Cross body in green w/gold hw.


----------



## rael

Cheating with LP large Speedy in black, love this bag!  : )


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black covet satchel


----------



## MAGJES

Old School Royal MAM


----------



## Laurie1276

I transferred all of my stuff into my Wine Matinee last night.  Unfortunately, I am home sick today, with a little boy who is also sick.  Oh, well.


----------



## jojon21

Eggshell 3 zip MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

RM-Mini Mini Wine


----------



## chayna

Nikki in electric fuschia


----------



## Laurie1276

Cola MAB - a very underrated leather IMHO.


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Mini in wine.


----------



## knasarae

Scarlet Mini Nikki yesterday and today.


----------



## oopsididitagain

black MAC w/silver hw


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Fuschia Croc MAM this AM, and Orange matte snake MAC this PM!


----------



## chayna

Distressed Black Nikki. I love this bag!  Wait did I say that about the last one I wore too?


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/gold hw & DVF purple explosion tote due to the rain.


----------



## loeh2001

*resort yellow nikki today. come on, spring!*


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in black w/gold hw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black covet


----------



## tejava

Mini Mini in Black.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown affair


----------



## ghall

Concord 3 zip rocker


----------



## pink1

Black mac w/ silver hardware.


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash blue nikki today! *


----------



## knasarae

Still with Ms. O'Hara.


----------



## MAGJES

Paperwhite BW MAM!!
80 degrees today!!


----------



## loeh2001

stonewash black nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> Paperwhite BW MAM!!
> 80 degrees today!!



So jealous, though we are warming up here..it's 31*, but certainly feels warmer than that after some of the temps we have had recently.  I want to move somewhere warm!
Wearing black covet today


----------



## besabonita

MAGJES said:


> Paperwhite BW MAM!!
> 80 degrees today!!



So envious of your warm weather!!! Enjoy some sunshine for me


----------



## knasarae

MAGJES said:


> Paperwhite BW MAM!!
> 80 degrees today!!


 
Oh I'm super jealous!! We're like 41 degrees today but we had this storm last night.... I swear I thought aliens were going to fall from the sky and start eating people it was so scary!


----------



## Laurie1276

MAGJES said:


> Paperwhite BW MAM!!
> 80 degrees today!!



It is so hot here today!  As a side note, I am starting to obsess over the MAB version of this bag.  I don't need it, but . . . 

For my bag of the day, I cheated and carried my Balenciaga Bleu Roi RH City.


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF purple passion tote due to rain storm.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

taupe zip mac


----------



## Belle79

Pearl Grey Bombe MAC - somehow this bag is sexy, demure, classy and stylish all at the same time


----------



## Cocolo

Concord MAB, even though I have no plans to go out till tomorrow.  Just loaded her up with my stuff, and keep finding all kinds of reasons to go into the bag to get something.  I need to get out.


----------



## knasarae

Still with Ms. O'Hara because I was too lazy to change.  I'm wearing a big green sweater and probably look like a Christmas tree, lol.


----------



## purseprincess32

RM-Purple Haze 3 zip MAC.


----------



## ghall

fine wine 5 zip


----------



## kings_20

Stone MAM


----------



## besabonita

Covet Rocker to the grocery store & bank...


----------



## loeh2001

*today was stonewash blue.....maybe stonewash chocolate tomorrow?*


----------



## baghag411

My new "so squishy it should be a crime" Black Nikki


----------



## pandafan

^  Busted! Ms. M, you do realize that there's a warrant out for photos of your Nikkis in the Nikki lovers thread; pics were due on arrival of your latest addition. C'mon, show us the squishiness!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM-Black Cat Rocker w/silver studs & Hello Kitty Tote.


----------



## toocooltofool

black MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Black Mini Nikki


----------



## AJ1025

Black Loveletter MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Using my taupe mac zip again today


----------



## MAGJES

pandafan said:


> ^  Busted! Ms. M, you do realize that there's a warrant out for photos of your Nikkis in the Nikki lovers thread; pics were due on arrival of your latest addition. C'mon, show us the squishiness!


 

Yeah!   I'm backing you up on this one!!
Photos!!!


----------



## cathead87

Rich Brown Nikki...trying to adjust to the new O-ring hardware.


----------



## Fashion1

Pearl MAB


----------



## baghag411

It's disgustingly squishy!!!   . . . did I mention that? 



pandafan said:


> ^  Busted! Ms. M, you do realize that there's a warrant out for photos of your Nikkis in the Nikki lovers thread; pics were due on arrival of your latest addition. C'mon, show us the squishiness!


----------



## Joceybaby23

Rich Brown Nikki. Been carrying this one for weeks. LOVE it.


----------



## purseprincess32

RM MAC in black w/gold hw.


----------



## baghag411

Ebony Loveletter Satchel!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheated this morning, regretted it, and switched back in to my black covet.  Much better!


----------



## chayna

Rose Devote


----------



## baghag411

^^Ooo, that's one you don't hear of very often!!!


----------



## knasarae

Been carry my super soft squishy new-to-me Noir MAM!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^_I'm using just a bit of Noir today._  My *Cheetah MAM *has Noir trim!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Jealous of that one Amy!  :greengrin:

I am going to use my glazed black swoon tote.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Already changed my mind, I went for black covet again.


----------



## JennyErin

Brown glazed croc MAM.


----------



## AJ1025

New Quilted Black MAM!


----------



## Joceybaby23

Royal/Brown Basketweave MAB


----------



## jadise

GB Adore


----------



## selkiewriter

BBW/Charcoal MAM


----------



## beachgirl38

Noir Nikki


----------



## Belle79

Pearl Grey Swing!


----------



## veyda

Persimmon Swing


----------



## purseprincess32

Carried my RM MAC in black w/gold hw.


----------



## loeh2001

*I've been in chocolate stonewash nikki the past two days*


----------



## jojon21

Took my orange haze darling out for the first time today.


----------



## knasarae

It's been raining cats and dogs since yesterday. Will probably go for my White Python MAC today.


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM w/gold studs.


----------



## MAGJES

Going shopping with Royal BW MAM!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Going to get my hair done....taking black covet with me


----------



## cathead87

Swoon in Distressed Black

Trying to downsize...so I am going to attempt switching out bags every few days so that I can remember what it is I like and dislike about each one. Sound familiar? lol


----------



## Laurie1276

Cheating again, this time with my Balenciaga LE RH Lime City.  It is such a beautiful day today, I couldn't help bringing out one of my favorite spring bags - even if it's not RM.


----------



## loeh2001

*I just changed out of stonewash chocolate into FIG due to the rainy weather we're having*


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

With RM Nikki in Navy Luxe today.


----------



## JennyErin

Black MN with gold hardware today.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Treesje-Mason Crossbody in Green w/gold studs.


----------



## JennyErin

I cheated too, with a gray Michael Kors bag I've had for years.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Zippy*, the OH Zipster MAM!!!


----------



## Laurie1276

It's pouring down rain here, so I'll probably carry my Black MAB.


----------



## baghag411

Black MAC with gold hardware, sans the tassels. . .


----------



## knasarae

Been carrying my Noir MAM nonstop, with the exception of the weekend.  Even got caught in the rain a couple of times and no water spots!


----------



## JennyErin

Brown croc MAM again.


----------



## kiwishopper

Cheating with Neiman Marcus Limited Edition Noir Balenciaga City!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## Attagirl

Tangy Mattie came out to play today.


----------



## purseprincess32

Again black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Olive 5 zip MAC, I really need to change to another bag before I wear it out.


----------



## baghag411

Black MAC w/gold hardware too. . . may borrow my DD's black Mattie. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

yesterday I switched to taupe mac and plan on using it today too!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Mini Beloved in vintage violet.


----------



## Laurie1276

Heading to Epcot - going hands free with my BQP MAC.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Grape covet rocker going to look at pirate ships, aarrrhhh maties!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Been carrying EB MAM all week!


----------



## tejava

5 zip mac in fine wine.


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash blue nikki*


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Vintage Violet Mini Beloved w/ gold hw.


----------



## babybel

Persimmon MAC with siggy hardware


----------



## discoAMOUR

My OH Zippy!!!


----------



## Cocolo

My newly water guarded Violet Nikki with the Becky Bird lining.  Now she's ready to go anywhere.


----------



## Icebunny

Hello everyone!
Sorry I know this is not the place to ask but I couldn't start a new thread. Quick question, I'm looking for a small bag able to carry cards, money, and cell phone and I was thinking between the RM studded Babe in Teal Alligator, the Bond Mini Bag in Fire Engine shine, the Kerry Pouch in Taupe, and the Little Louie in Persimmon. Would the Kerry Pouch or the Little Louie be able to hold these items? I actually like the Bond Mini bag but I'm not thrilled on the fire engine red color. Which one of these do you think would be best to accommodate a grad student? Thanks in advance!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hi Icebunny! The little louie is a small coin pouch--depending on the size and thickness of your cell, it may take up almost all the room. There is no depth to this pouch. But you may be able to stuff it. I don't know if you like your things squished and the pouch bulging on the sides. But it works for some!

The studded babe is SUPER cute and should fit all the items you want, plus more. Same for the Bond, but if you don't like the fire engine red, I suggest you do not get it. Why waste your money on an item you don't like to begin with--who says you will like it more later? You can't tell. Get what you like! The kerry pouch is large enough to fit those items you mentioned, as well. 

Seems like you want something that you put your main items in to get up and go, so all these choice would work. However, the bond and babe are special in that they are little cross bodies too--Hands free! Plus these two have a good depth to them, so your items aren't squeeze in together. If the bag is too thin (like the little louie), sometimes it makes it a little hard to pull an item out without pulling out everything to get to it. The louie and kerry pouch you can carry in your hands or slip into a bag and keep it moving. 

Check out the BF pouch and any of the RM rockers too! They are a good and fun shape, with a little depth and good size for cards, keys, and cell phone.

Good luck. Hope you find what you like!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Decided to give my lovely covet a break and wear distressed gray mam. I like that bag, but I miss my covet already.


----------



## TaraP

Electric Blue MAM! Love her, so soft.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Double cream Nikki


----------



## beachgirl38

Spring is almost here!  Loving my new Teal MAM so much - I really cannot stop smiling when I look at it!!  The color is just so gorgeous.  It is my favorite bag that I own!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Linea Pelle-Croc in Cognac w/ a few gold studs.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw & Hello Kitty Tote because of rain.


----------



## JennyS315

Chocolate nikki!


----------



## baghag411

I'm borrowing DD's Black Mattie for tomorrow


----------



## loeh2001

either amazon or evergreen nikki for st pats


----------



## MAGJES

Leaf MAM!


----------



## baghag411

. . . out of Mattie. . . too heavy. . . onto either Grape Covet, BH Darling or a MAC. .hmmm


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

harewood darling!  Looks great with my greens for st pattys!


----------



## ghall

it's a good day for my green dot mac


----------



## AJ1025

Dark Turquoise Zip MAB


----------



## jojon21

Orange Haze Darling!


----------



## JennyErin

Black affair


----------



## chayna

Dark Grey Nikki with light gunmetal circle hardware.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated for St. Paddy's Treesje Mason Crossbody in green w/gold studs.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated this weekend Chanel WOC w/silver hw.


----------



## baghag411

Cheating with my Tano Boogie Bucket in Gunmetal!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

What's up with all the cheaters in here  

I am loaded up in denim covet, but I have no where to go.


----------



## tejava

Black BoyFriend with silver hardware.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

No cheating here recently!
LAST NIGHT: Levi (denim covet) went with me and my family to dinner!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Today: Electric Blue Adore accompanied me around to run some errands!




Ps. Is it okay to post pictures in here?  I don't see any other pictures in here.......!!!???


----------



## baghag411

Heck ya post pictures!!!!


----------



## Tigistylist

I've been using the same bag since I bought her. Is that a sin? BBW MAB!


----------



## pink1

Dark brown mab.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Avalon Bleu said:


> No cheating here recently!
> LAST NIGHT: Levi (denim covet) went with me and my family to dinner!
> 
> View attachment 1358790



Doesn't the leather smell heavenly on denim?  Every time I walk by it today I catch the scent and smile to myself.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

^^^Yes it does!  I actually stored it in a dresser drawer for a while where I keep my sweaters.  When I took a sweater out to wear it I smelled it and was like, hummm what is that yummy smell then I remembered my denim covet had been on top of it and it had "absorbed" some of the scent...heavenly!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Nice!  I keep my bags in my closet when I am not using them, and my closet smells of leather now.  I go in there and sit some days when I am stressed out.  It calms my nerves.  lol


----------



## Avalon Bleu

I love it, I will have to try that myself sometime!


----------



## purplewithenvy

PH 3 zip MAC!


----------



## beachgirl38

Teal MAM


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Zippppyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
I took her to Philly for the first time yesterday too!


----------



## baghag411

Black MAC with gold hardware!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I've been loaded up in my denim covet since friday afternoon, alas, I have yet to leave the house all weekend.  Just been doing yard work and such.  But tomorrow, denim will see it's maiden voyage!


----------



## AJ1025

My Deep Turquoise Zip MAB has been my go-to the past couple of days.  Here she is at the zoo- I went with my nephew Saturday and we had a blast!


----------



## ghall

black patent quilted mac


----------



## discoAMOUR

Gorgeous AJ!!!!!!


----------



## AJ1025

Aw, thanks Disco!


----------



## chayna

Lemon Nikki


----------



## ghall

cheated with my longchamp le pliage large tote in graphite


----------



## Tigistylist

chayna said:


> Lemon Nikki


 
That bag is too pretty!


----------



## MAGJES

AJ1025 said:


> My Deep Turquoise Zip MAB has been my go-to the past couple of days. Here she is at the zoo- I went with my nephew Saturday and we had a blast!


 
Cute!!


----------



## Simply_Ash

You ladies are making want a beautiful bright bag for summer!! These are stunning colors


----------



## chayna

Tigistylist said:


> That bag is too pretty!


 
I love it, third spring/summer season I'll be wearing it!


----------



## AJ1025

MAGJES said:


> Cute!!



Thanks


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash chocolate nikki*


----------



## baghag411

One word:  Delicious!!



chayna said:


> Lemon Nikki


----------



## baghag411

Cheating with my LP Black Dylan but wishing I used my Wine Nikki instead .  . .


----------



## chayna

baghag411 said:


> One word: Delicious!![/QUOTE
> 
> One of my favs...like lemon merenge pie on stearoids


----------



## Cocolo

Still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still rocking my Violet Nikki.  I think I will keep using her for the rest of the week, and switch out to my Concord Mab over the weekend.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today w/ Coach Madison Julianne in Teal & classic Chanel WOC in black w/silver hw. *Cocolo:* Your violet Nikii is lovely!


----------



## AJ1025

Cocolo said:


> Still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still rocking my Violet Nikki.  I think I will keep using her for the rest of the week, and switch out to my Concord Mab over the weekend.



You are a purple lover!  Oy, that bag is gorgeous, the leather looks so luxurious and soft. . . just beautiful.


----------



## baghag411

Quilted Black Flame for me today.  Leather is soooooo amazing!!


----------



## kings_20

My pale gray MAM!!


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> Quilted Black Flame for me today. Leather is soooooo amazing!!


 
Isn't it though!!
I love touching that bag!


----------



## MAGJES

kings_20 said:


> My pale gray MAM!!


 
Have you noticed any fading on your pale gray?
(If it's the smooshy distresssed pale grey...)


----------



## kings_20

^^

Yes, it is the pale distressed grey.  No fading, just minor rubbing on the corners.  I think that the colour will darken with use and have a nice patina to it.  The leather is very smooshy and light.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I took taupe zip mac out running errands this morning and then switched back to denim covet for this evening.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Zippy*, all day, everyday!!!


----------



## baghag411

It's fondled. . . A LOT!  



MAGJES said:


> Isn't it though!!
> I love touching that bag!


----------



## kings_20

I just got my dusty rose MAM and have put my stuff into her.  She is such a pretty shade!  It's a corally pink and perfect for spring!  The leather is luscious too!


----------



## JennyErin

Brown croc MAM, its cold and miserable and I don't feel like using anything else on days like this.


----------



## kings_20

Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## MAGJES

kings_20 said:


> Isn't she a beauty?


 
I totally love that bag!  So pretty.


I carried my Olive MAM today and clipped on my new JC hanging cat charm in honor of Winston.


----------



## loeh2001

*Im still in stonewash chocolate nikki....man i need to change purses!*


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Very pretty, Kings 20!


----------



## Laurie1276

BBW MAB


----------



## baghag411

A MAC of some sort. . . probably BQP


----------



## Cocolo

Switched out of my Nikki, and into my Concord MAB.  Hung my JC Heart Box of Chocolates on it, and I'm loving it.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Denim Covet for me!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAM grape w/gold studs.


----------



## Tigistylist

Cocolo said:


> Switched out of my Nikki, and into my Concord MAB. Hung my JC Heart Box of Chocolates on it, and I'm loving it.


 
Oh old or new Concord? Pic please!


----------



## Cocolo

Tigistylist said:


> Oh old or new Concord? Pic please!


  She has the dash lining, and the keyfob, and I got it in December, so I think it is the new Concord.  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Here's a phone picture I took a while ago.  Tomorrow I'll grab DH's camera and take a picture with the heart of chocolates on it.  The color and quality stink from the phone camera.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, new day, different camera, new Juicy, new shots.  Here is my Concord Mab all set to go out for the day.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

^^^ACK, so...very...PRETTY!  
       Purple (and especially that concord) makes me


----------



## Cocolo

Thank you.  I love it.  Rebecca picks such pretty purples.  Unfortunately the camera doesn't seem to capture the real essence.  Or maybe I just don't know how to use DH's camera.  IRL it is such a vibrant purple, a real pop of color.   And the leather is just so smooshy.  I can see myself buying more in Concord, but so far my absolutely favorite purple is the Violet from about a year ago, with the Becky Bird lining.


----------



## Laurie1276

Pouring down rain, so I'm wearing my BQP MAC out running errands.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ omg cocolo!!! gorgeous bag!!!! you make me wanna get one SOOO bad  do u happen to have a mod shot over the shoulder? and is this particular mam doing ok in light rain?


----------



## Cocolo

coachmommyofmin said:


> ^^ omg cocolo!!! gorgeous bag!!!! you make me wanna get one SOOO bad  do u happen to have a mod shot over the shoulder? and is this particular mam doing ok in light rain?



I'll try to get a shoulder shot for you.  We treated it with Apple Rain Guarde, against rain and stains, but I haven't taken her out in any rain yet.  TBH I usually just take a no name bag out when it rains.  I'm still in the infancy stage of my nice purses.

The Apple waterproof doesn't alter the color, or texture of the leather as far as I can see.  And maybe someone will chime in about how well it protects from the elements.   Oh, and it's a MAB.


----------



## Tigistylist

Cocolo said:


> Ok, new day, different camera, new Juicy, new shots. Here is my Concord Mab all set to go out for the day.


 
Now that's one hot bag!


----------



## thegoreprincess

It is sunny and beautiful out so I am cheating with my Slash!


----------



## cathead87

Week 3 of black Rikki....it handles inclement weather beautifully.


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip purple haze MAC w/gunmetal hw.


----------



## purseprincess32

*Cocolo *nice concord bag! I have a grape MAM w/gold studs, Mini vintage violet beloved, and 3 zip purple haze MAC, 3 zip Rocker purple tie dye too.! I have quite a few RM bags and items but her purple bags are my favorites.


----------



## loeh2001

*I got drunk on wine nikki today...this bag still has my *


----------



## ghall

today i used my gorgeous pearl grey bombe mac 





Fuschia (old-not electric) MAC is ready for tomorrow


----------



## Avalon Bleu

ghall, love the skull charm on your PG bombe mac!

Using denim covet AGAIN today, all my other bags are getting a little J-E-A-L-O-U-S!


----------



## kings_20

My brand new to me WINE DARLING. I just loaded her up.


----------



## baghag411

Started out with a Sunshine Nikki and then went to the Black Rikki only to go back into the Sunshine Nikki again. . . yes, I have issues. . . I know. . . :greengrin:


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Pearl Pink Quilted Affair today...but I am gonna go for my wonderful Fuschia Croc MAM and Melissa wallet tomorrow...I feel in the mood for some purple smoosh!!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Due to the snow/rain I carried my Coach large Zoe patent in purple and yesterday my RM black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki!!  Man, I love this bag!!


----------



## Realtor by day

Lapis Nikki-  I love this color so much!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in Teal w/silver hw. The leather on the Teal is so delicate.. one day I was worried if I filled my this MAC too much the leather may rip or something. LOL!


----------



## pink1

Carried my pearl grey affair for some shopping today!


----------



## discoAMOUR

PHI PHI, my PH MAM!!!!!


----------



## tejava

Navy Quilted Swing


----------



## purseprincess32

Teal MAC w/silver hw again & RM Teal pouch for change.


----------



## discoAMOUR

seven days and still going strong: YAY PHI PHI!!!


----------



## Espinosa

Cheating with my LP Folding tote in Cognac.


----------



## kings_20

Still with the wine Darling!  Gorgeous leather but the shallow side pockets and the buckle closure are a bit of a pain.  She is lovely though!!


----------



## indiaink

Loving the Spring look and feel of my Stonewash Emerald SO Beloved Mini...  I love this bag, truly do.


----------



## bxvixen

Heavy metal tote.  love this bag.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black covet satchel


----------



## AJ1025

Quilted Black MAB


----------



## tejava

Light Grey Matinee.


----------



## summer6310

Gunmetal MAC


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^I saw one on ebay! Gunmetal MAC looks GORGEOUS! lucky you *summer*!


----------



## summer6310

discoAMOUR said:


> ^^I saw one on ebay! Gunmetal MAC looks GORGEOUS! lucky you *summer*!



Thanks Disco! I saw it on Saks site and it was good price. It's love at first sight, I just can not pass it


----------



## kdo

Double cream MAM!


----------



## besabonita

Cheating w/ my Longchamp...we are having way too much rain to carry a leather bag...


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated yesterday with LAMB Hazelwood Mandalay.


----------



## Realtor by day

purple haze devote.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

custom yellow mattinee


----------



## AJ1025

new Yellow Ostrich MAC!!


----------



## niseixtenshi

Black MAM w/ shiny gold hardware


----------



## discoAMOUR

*PHI PHI!!!!! All day, everyday!!!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*AJ* any pics of that yellow ostrich mac?!?!?!


----------



## AJ1025

^^totally- in the March/April purchases thread!


----------



## discoAMOUR

oooo...thanks AJ!!!


----------



## AJ1025

^


----------



## baghag411

I am *cheating* with my $33.99 bag I got at Ross. . .that's right ladies I said it *ROSS HANDBAG. . . *


----------



## MAGJES

^^^hehe

BQP MAC - The perfect little black bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

Pearl Gray quilted Swing


----------



## AJ1025

baghag411 said:


> I am *cheating* with my $33.99 bag I got at Ross. . .that's right ladies I said it *ROSS HANDBAG. . . *



Love it, Baghag- nothing better than an amazing price on a cute handbag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday LAMB Hazelwood Mandalay & today RM MAC in black w/gold hw.


----------



## AJ1025

still with yellow ostrich MAC. . . can't believe a small bag is keeping me happy- as far as I know, hell has not yet frozen over- but I'm just so enamored of this one, I can hardly stand it


----------



## Lulugurl2006

still wearing my custom yellow mattie..this bag is my work horse!  She holds soooo much stuff....right now I have a full sized hardcover book along with all my usual pouches and goodies!


----------



## bhalpop

And I'm back in my favorite, bright royal Nikki. My fallback bag. I've been jonesing to use my stonewash darling but rain has been in the forecast all week long. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## jadise

OH MiniB


----------



## purseprincess32

LAMB Ceylon Busby in Lapis messenger.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

My quilted pearl pink affair!


----------



## Espinosa

Luxe Clutch from the Saks collection!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Phi Phi...AGAIN!*


----------



## Avalon Bleu

^I broke out Phi-Phi's younger cousin, my PH 3-Zip and have been carrying her for the last 2 days!


----------



## cathead87

Rikki in rich brown...this bag has the best leather.


----------



## rael

cheating:  Finally put my LP large black Speedy back in its dustbag and switched to Botkier's Bleeker Satchel in Nude!  Speedy made a record for the longest I have carried a bag!  Next up will be something in RM!  : )


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki for me!


----------



## knasarae

Charcoal Patent MAC. I'm going to a wedding here in a lil bit and it goes great with my black dress plus it's been raining all day.


----------



## bign_17

Lapis Nikki


----------



## discoAMOUR

cheated: Dooney & Bourke Zebra Small Juliette with Mustard Trim

OMG I LOVE THIS BAG...Haven't worn it since September!!! It's so beautiful! I love the color variation in the zebra stripes. And the zebra printed leather against the mustard trim is remarkable!

I'm so sorry RM. I slipped. Tomorrow, back to Phi Phi!


----------



## AJ1025

cheating with 09 RH Bal Pourpre Work today, though kinda missing my yellow ostrich MAC!


----------



## TaraP

Dark Grey Mini Matinee...


----------



## knasarae

Charcoal Patent MAC again.


----------



## kiwishopper

Pearl Gray Quilted Swing, I wore it doubled and then when went grocery shopping ( so "fun" lol) I wored it single chained and cross body. It was a little bit more "digging" than the MAC without the leather strap but it is still do-able. Love it!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wine Nikki.........so in love!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Black Boyfriend Clutch!


----------



## jojon21

Ivory/Navy Covet! I love this style and am a Covet convert!!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Still rocking the quilted Pearl Pink affair! I love this bag!!


----------



## kelkirk

I have literally been wearing my BBW MAB blue zip for almost 3 months straight now (maybe some cheating with my MACs for shopping...) This is a first for me!!  

Changing into PWBW MAM today   Spring has sprung, time for some white!!


----------



## thedseer

bbw mam for 3 days in a row now - we have been reunited!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Black BF with Antique Silver HW...AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Today RM Black MAC w/gold hw & yesterday LAMB busby Lapis mini messanger


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Black BF with Antique Silver HW AGAIN! 
Seriously HAVE to break out something different for tomorrow, though!


----------



## katybug1986

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Wine Nikki.........so in love!




Me too!!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

EB MAC    wearing her as shoulder bag with the chains bouncing off the top! love that look


----------



## JennyErin

Light Grey MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black MAC w/ gold hw & Large Green Lorelei patent tote due to pouring rain.


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki - and she goes perfectly with my "yay - it's springtime!" shirt!


----------



## JennyErin

*eehlers* love it!!

Back to my brown croc MAM since it is rain/snowing today.


----------



## Is it on sale?

Goin' old school...sea green MAC with siggie hw!  Sometimes I forget just how much I love the originals...sigh...


----------



## Fleurine

Wearing my black haze mini b.  I haven't bought a bag since the last old school MAB (I think it was FIG MAB) or sample flings I bought a year ago. I even forgot my TPF password...hope you guys are all doing great!!!! Oh yeah and I got married...


----------



## besabonita

Black MAC w/ Silver HW, I love this MAC!!

Congrats *Fleurine* on getting married! When was the big day??


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I just adore my new gfw adore. I have been using it this week since it arrived.  What a perfect little bag.  And by little, I mean mac sized.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated yesterday & today Burberry classic novacheck tote.


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Cheetah covet today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

gfw adore this morning then switched to black covet for the afternoon.


----------



## Fleurine

besabonita said:


> Black MAC w/ Silver HW, I love this MAC!!
> 
> Congrats *Fleurine* on getting married! When was the big day??



March 12th! Part of the reason I love my new husband is that he understands my handbag obsession. Still wearing the mini b BTW...


----------



## besabonita

Fleurine said:


> March 12th! Part of the reason I love my new husband is that he understands my handbag obsession. Still wearing the mini b BTW...



Well congratulations again! Sounds like he's a keeper


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki today


----------



## knasarae

Yesterday was Pepper/gold studded Rocker, today is Purple Haze 3-Zip MAC.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wine nikki!


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki again


----------



## Esquared72

Nude/black ostrich MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

GFW adore today


----------



## JennyErin

My brand new to me Glazed Almond Mattie! Love this bag!


----------



## TaraP

Navy Swing.  *luvs it*


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today -Treesje Mason Crossbody in green w/ gold studs while cheering on the elite runner & friends running in the Boston Marathon.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Traded in my bags for the next three weeks for my backpack. Time for me to start acting like real student. It's CRUNCH TIME BABYYYYYYY!!!!!

Damn this is gonna be tough! I'm already exhausted. Ill be up awake for the next 24hr! Yay school! Lol. 

In three weeks, I'm taking out 7ippy, Phi Phi, and OLLY (finally!)!!!!! Can't wait, will have pics after May 6th!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Cheated with Treesje Lolita Hobo in purple today!!!  (Sorry RM!)


----------



## Belle79

Black Quilted Swing


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating today with my Betsey Johnson satchel...in a purple place today.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Sweet pictures!!!! Can't wait for more of your bags adventures!! 

Good luck in crunch time!!!  I don't miss being a student, blech. 



discoAMOUR said:


> Traded in my bags for the next three weeks for my backpack. Time for me to start acting like real student. It's CRUNCH TIME BABYYYYYYY!!!!!
> 
> Damn this is gonna be tough! I'm already exhausted. Ill be up awake for the next 24hr! Yay school! Lol.
> 
> In three weeks, I'm taking out 7ippy, Phi Phi, and OLLY (finally!)!!!!! Can't wait, will have pics after May 6th!


 

Still rocking my Pearl Pink Affair.  I seriously love this bag.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lulugurl2006 said:


> Sweet pictures!!!! Can't wait for more of your bags adventures!!
> 
> Good luck in crunch time!!!  I don't miss being a student, blech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still rocking my Pearl Pink Affair.  I seriously love this bag.



Omg! Thanks lulu!!! I want an affair for realz! Lkike, what's up with that supposed prer-order for the navy with SHW? I meran, don't we all want it?!!!! I know ur ricking that affair, girl! WORK IT!!!!


----------



## bign_17

Thanks to another wonderful TPFer, my new to me black with Antique Silver hardware Rapture, it's nice smooshy and broken in!!! Woot Woot


----------



## Lulugurl2006

discoAMOUR said:


> Omg! Thanks lulu!!! I want an affair for realz! Lkike, what's up with that supposed prer-order for the navy with SHW? I meran, don't we all want it?!!!! I know ur ricking that affair, girl! WORK IT!!!!



I am banned for purse shopping, but your right everyone needs to go get this pre-order so I can live vicariously through them when reveal time comes!!!


----------



## besabonita

Still carrying Wine Nikki


----------



## Princess Garnet

Ran a quick errand today, so I used a Coach wristlet. Hoping the rain won't be bad for the rest of the week, I want to use my BP MAC. I need to start breaking her in asap!


----------



## loeh2001

*yellow resort nikki is with me today*


----------



## purseprincess32

RM black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## thegoreprincess

I think I will break out my PH MAMM today!


----------



## I lv my Captain

Tangerine  MAM


----------



## Belle79

Almond Swing


----------



## sugar&spice

Black MAC w/ gold hardware


----------



## tejava

Chocolate BW Mab.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife

Rocking my new MH MAM...going to be hard to put this one away, so I think I'll be wearing it for a while.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I broke out my blue wave/orange trim MAC. The sunny weather made me do it!


----------



## selkiewriter

The weather is finally turning nice so I can start busting out my Seaglass MAMM. First RM I ever got and I love this little bag!


----------



## MolMol

i have been wearing my blue wave/orange trim MAM I love it for summer!


----------



## knasarae

Over the weekend was my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki for travel and then my Bumpy Beige Patent MAC for the weekend.  Today I was back to Mustard Croc Mini Nikki


----------



## Princess Garnet

Going to UPS tomorrow so I'm going to take my Ex Wristlet. I love this little bag.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Custom yellow mattie again....


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Quilted navy casanova.  Love it!


----------



## cherrycoke711

Sunshine/Silverspot MAB!


----------



## j0yc3

I haven't posted in this forum in a while.. Too busy with a 14month old. 

Carrying a navy and brown bw mam today


----------



## Is it on sale?

Moss MAC...such a pretty color for spring!


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki, havens put it down since purchasing it!!


----------



## beesaunt

Electric Orange Nikki. Love her...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Distressed gray mam.  I love this leather....wish I could find a nikki


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Cheated with Botkier Prince Satchel!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Grape w/ gold studs MAM and today Mini Beloved in Vintage Violet.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Been home all day but black nikki is all loaded up.


----------



## Cocolo

My new to me Jammin Purple Mini Nikki.  She is awesome.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

^Super pretty color, Cocolo, I also LOVE your table cloth and vase...tre chic!


----------



## baghag411

Grape Covet!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet


----------



## gina1023

Seagreen Nikki


----------



## besabonita

Cheated yesterday with my Canard Town, but it was back to Wine Nikki today


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki - she just loves to be out in the sunshine!


----------



## MAGJES

Wine Nikki


----------



## Fee4zy

Purple alligator embossed cherish tote.  Had a bunch of returns I needed to do and meetings, so it fit the day.  Got two compliments!  And I thought of returning this bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip PH MAC w/gunmetal hw.


----------



## Cocolo

Avalon Bleu said:


> ^Super pretty color, Cocolo, I also LOVE your table cloth and vase...tre chic!



Thanks Avalon.  That picture is taken in my dining room, one of my purple rooms.     Teal goes well in the room also.


----------



## AJ1025

new Red Quilted MAC tonight!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

MolMol said:


> i have been wearing my blue wave/orange trim MAM I love it for summer!


 
oh pretty!!!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Pearl Pink Affair....


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Fawn nikki


----------



## MAGJES

SW Blue Nikki


----------



## gina1023

Lapis Nikki


----------



## loveuga

GE Nikki


----------



## tejava

Purple Haze Mini Beloved.


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki


----------



## Princess Garnet

Carried my Beige Pink MAC again today (it's my everyday bag until my Mini Mattie gets here on Wednesday). I seriously just LOVE how this leather is breaking in.. my MAC almost looks like a puddle now. LOVE LOVE LOVE! I want to carry this bag forever until it becomes a puddly pretty mess.  So much for it being structured. I heart BP!


----------



## rael

white swing.  totally not impressed by this bag.  got in the car and the big heavy chain
smacked down on the console, I was so afraid it scratched it!  ugh  also when you wear it long on the shoulder and look down, it is all scrunched up from the chain that goes across the front!  think I will retire this one for sure.


----------



## pink1

Black w/ silver mac for some shopping and lunch earlier!


----------



## TaraP

Eb mam


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Luggage MAM w/Rose Gold hardware.  I'm loving this bag!


----------



## Cocolo

My custom purple Matinee.  I love this bag.  Everything about it just says 'wonderful' to me.  I may need another mattie in another color.  Maybe a grey with suede flaps?


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB


----------



## purseprincess32

Today- Black MAC w/ gold hw. Over the weekend & last Friday LV Bedford in lavender and at night classic Chanel WOC w/silver hw.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Been cheating...a LOT with Ms. Monica Botkier...PRINCE SATCHEL in black, still one of my all time fav's.    

Sorry Becky, but you KNOW I'll be back...soon!


----------



## rael

beige pink mac!


----------



## tejava

Pearlized Grey/Ivory Bombe MAM


----------



## Esquared72

Gorgeous day = gorgeous Butter Nikki!


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie!


----------



## musicgirl

Denim MAB


----------



## loveuga

GE Nikki


----------



## I lv my Captain

Tangerine MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC black w/ gold hw again.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Sailor navy mini matinee


----------



## TaraP

Black out MAC.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

TaraPep said:


> Black out MAC.


 
What is a black out mac?  It sounds interesting, do you have a picture?!


----------



## TaraP

Avalon Bleu said:


> What is a black out mac?  It sounds interesting, do you have a picture?!



It's just the name we gave to the Black MAC with silver hw and plain black lining...


----------



## Avalon Bleu

TaraPep said:


> It's just the name we gave to the Black MAC with silver hw and plain black lining...


 
Oh, ha ha!  Well it sounds lovely!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Teal MAC w/ silver hw.


----------



## AJ1025

Black Quilted MAB


----------



## TaraP

Avalon Bleu said:


> Oh, ha ha!  Well it sounds lovely!



Thanks *Avalon*! I found a pic of the bag just to clarify...

Black Out MAC=


----------



## Avalon Bleu

^OMG...looks so smooshy and pebbly gorgeous!  
   Thanks for the pic and clarification, Tara.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

my brand new black nikki w/ silver hardware.


----------



## TaraP

talldrnkofwater said:


> my brand new black nikki w/ silver hardware.



Nice. The leather on that baby was soo soft. She's going to break in really fast. Congrats!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks Tara.  I can't help but fondle her every so often.  lol


----------



## Is it on sale?

Grey Alligator BF Clutch


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB again


----------



## besabonita

Cheating


----------



## Mother of Pearl

besabonita said:


> Cheating



Oh, you naughty girl, you!


----------



## tejava

Off work today, so I am using my Navy quilted Swing.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Distressed Black Nikki for me!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mason Crossbody in green w/gold studs.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Denim Covet!


----------



## Cocolo

I can't seem to put down the Purple Mattie I got for Mother's Day.  Maybe I'll switch out to my Concord MAB tomorrow.  If I can drag myself away from the Matinee.


----------



## AJ1025

Red Quilted MAC


----------



## P.Y.T.

Last night...

*Stud fling clutch*:


----------



## TaraP

*P.Y.T*~ Looking hott! You look amazing and your Fling was the perfect bag to complete the look..


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Anthracite Pewter MAC went with me to a birthday dinner last night and Sunday morning breakfast today!


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki!


----------



## poonski

I wore my mysterious green RM, i still have no idea what she's called. lol


----------



## AJ1025

Dark Turquoise Zip MAB- this was on loan to my mom for a couple weeks but now she's back in action!


----------



## knasarae

Distressed brown MAC all last weekend, and Charcoal Patent MAC since last Monday.


----------



## purseprincess32

Rainy day so I carried my RM Black MAC w/ gold hw and Hello Kitty Tote.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Luggage MAM - Again!


----------



## surlygirl

i've been carrying my black supernova studded nikki off and on for the past month. so smooshy, but i need to give her a bit of a break!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Mini Nikki.


----------



## Belle79

PG Swing!  Shocker...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black nikki


----------



## Desi

Mango Maria still!


----------



## tejava

Cranberry Devote, and getting compliments on it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today due to the rain I carried my large Coach Zoe purple patent.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Whoops...CHEATING!


----------



## thegoreprincess

BF Pouch tonight


----------



## thedseer

bbw mam : )


----------



## rael

white swing for the last time!  that heavy chain is just too much!  it caught in my hair and was pulling me down!  ugh.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I finally switched bags----to another MAM!!!  I carried my black eyelet MAM today.  I plan on carrying her for the next few days to 'break her in', she doesn't have much slouch and I'm hoping that will change soon!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Fawn nikki


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki!


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## baghag411

No Nikki

I have been a cheating whore, I tell you. . . CHEATER!!!!

However, I will be using my Black Nikki tomorrow


----------



## Desi

Mango Maria since I've gotten her!! Need to switch soon!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

First time I have carried an RM in a while...

PWBW MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Because its raining black mini Nikki.


----------



## purseprincess32

Teal MAC w/ silver hw.


----------



## loeh2001

*stonewash blue nikki for me today, and tomorrow too *


----------



## TaraP

Sample bag again... Wish it had a name...


----------



## AJ1025

Yellow Ostrich MAC!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Black Haze Mini B


----------



## Tigistylist

Still BBW MAB! I will die with this bag. Maybe I better get a backup?


----------



## MAGJES

*Tangerine* MAM


----------



## kakz

Fine Wine 5 zip MAC


----------



## thedseer

bbw mam still


----------



## JennyErin

Still black mini nikki


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Black Eyelet MAM - trying to break her in!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

grape covet....such a pretty and happy color


----------



## veyda

One of my favorite RM's... True Love Studded Hobo in Stone


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved in vintage violet.


----------



## I lv my Captain

Tangerine MAM


----------



## baghag411

Cheating with my MZ Wallace Baby Jane   Day 8, I might add. . .


----------



## JennyErin

Cheating today with my Bulga large butterfly hobo in navy.


----------



## MAGJES

New Teal MAM!!


----------



## AJ1025

Going out of town for the weekend and taking my Dark Turquoise Zip MAB and Yellow Ostrich MAC (along with Bal Mandarine RH Work and my new Clare Vivier blue clutch!).  Wearing the DT MAB today.  Have an awesome holiday weekend everyone!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Grape covet again today.  DH looked at it just a little bit ago and said....WOW, that's a purple bag.  I told him, well you have seen it before, and he said, not outside though!  Guess the color is a bit more vivid outdoors even    Love the grape, such a rich, deep pop of color


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating with MbMJ Posh Turnlock Tote in Electric Violet


----------



## rael

cheating with LP large speedy in sand!


----------



## jojon21

Black/white woven MAM with papaya trim!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

jojon21 said:


> Black/white woven MAM with papaya trim!



So jealous!! I want that bag! 

I'm still wearing my PWBW MAM...


----------



## MAGJES

Going out today with my Yellow MAM.


----------



## TaraP

Navy Swing.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Linea Pelle-Large croc in cognac Dylan speedy.


----------



## besabonita

Wine Nikki, though I need to give her a break!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Yellow MAM again.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Fawn nikki


----------



## MolMol

ivory quilted affair


----------



## Kias1229

Fine wine MAB


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheating with my... backpack? lol


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Switched from one MAM to another!  Now back to Luggage MAM and that stunning rose gold hardware!  I'd like to carry my Pearlized Grey Circle Quilted MAM, but it just won't stop raining here!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Mini Nikki again.


----------



## cherrycoke711

Black Seduction!


----------



## thedseer

switched out of bbw mam and into mustard croc rocker.


----------



## estlin

Flourescent Yellow 3-Zip.


----------



## sandc

My new squishy navy nikki with silver hardware. I love this shade of navy. It almost has a purple undertone in some lights.


----------



## loeh2001

*distressed teal nikki*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Distressed gray mam.....love this leather, wish I could find it in a nikki


----------



## MAGJES

Tangerine MAM again. *LOVE* this bag!!


----------



## AJ1025

Black Quilted MAB. . . though it got all loaded up and went nowhere with me today, as I am in bed sick as a dog!


----------



## princesselektra

Pulled out my Black Cat MAB with pink piping.


----------



## kakz

Using my new to me Jammin Purple MAM...but its raining, I will have to cover her up when going outside. I thought it was Summer?!?!


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taupe zip mac.


----------



## JennyErin

To work I wore my black affair, however home I am going to rock out with my new to me Noir Nikki!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mason Cross body green w/gold studs.


----------



## MAGJES

*Beige Pink MAM!!!!!*


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again haha  Coach large patent coral & brass wristlet & super cute Hello Kitty canvas bag.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taupe zip mac today.


----------



## Fleurine

Noir mattie


----------



## thegoreprincess

DT Zip MAM! Haven't used her in a few months... feels just like the first time!


----------



## MAGJES

Beige Pink MAM!!


----------



## deeliciouz

Desi said:


> Sadly I couldn't tell you when the last time I used anything RM besides a pouch! Its been a while...


:shame: - same here...


----------



## baghag411

Grape Covet that is ridiculously smooshy. . .


----------



## tejava

Distressed Concord Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Grape covet


----------



## baghag411

^^Twinsies!!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Verdes MAM!!!


----------



## selkiewriter

Navy Luxe Nikki  I love my Mini Nikki and now I am discovering full size Nikki love.


----------



## AJ1025

Yellow Ostrich MAC to dinner later tonight


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

navy casanova


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm carrying my black/white striped Mini Cherish tote.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Pwbw mam


----------



## discoAMOUR

My NEW RM Boyfriend in Bronze Blackwash!!! It's Gorgeous!!! I'm obsessed with the BF clutch!!!


----------



## Espinosa

Wine MAM!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated LV black MC pochette yesterday & today.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fig nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

All this talk of wine, well of course I have to wear Wine nikki today.  She's so pretty!


----------



## daintdoll

But of course, I too am wearing my (brand new! SO! Silver Siggy HW!) Wine Nikki !


----------



## thegoreprincess

BQP MAC as a clutch!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again-LV black MC pochette


----------



## kakz

Metallic Taupe MAC with antique HW.


----------



## Kias1229

Navy nikki luxe with gold hardware


----------



## loveuga

Noir nikki is with me at starbucks today


----------



## TaraP

Blue Perf/ Black Bombe MAM.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

wine nikki again


----------



## musicgirl

camel linear stud nikki


----------



## MissCara

Bronze Puzzle MAM!


----------



## besabonita

Cheating


----------



## Kias1229

Electric blue mam eith gunmetal hardware  just got from bluefly yesterday!!! Yay


----------



## kakz

3 zip MAC in Fine Wine Paisley lining.


----------



## JennyErin

GA Mattie


----------



## veyda

Pearl Gray/Dove Bombe MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Mini Beloved Vintage Violet.


----------



## MAGJES

Eb mac


----------



## TaraP

Still breaking in Black and Blue Perf Bombe MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

Took out Black mini Nikki.


----------



## I lv my Captain

Verdes MAM


----------



## AJ1025

Dark Turqouise Zip MAB


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## jojon21

Turquoise MAC


----------



## theVixenette

Nude/Black Ostrich MAM I've finally worked up the courage to take her outside. Couldn't resist since I'm wearing a cream & black outfit.


----------



## thedseer

had bbw mam and mustard croc rocker in nyc with me all weekend, and been wearing mustard croc rocker in the evenings this week.


----------



## JennyErin

Back to Noir Nikki, its looove.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Been carrying Stonewash Blue Nikki non-stop!!! I loooove this bag! And the Nikki.


----------



## baghag411

Black Nikki


----------



## gloryanh

Rose Mini Nikki... new favorite style, color and hardware!


----------



## Kias1229

Purple Haze MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I took navy casanova to the movies this evening


----------



## knasarae

BBP MAC


----------



## pink1

Saddle matti.  Finally found color and leather that work for me in a matti!


----------



## Cocolo

Purple Jammin Mini Nikki.  I love how smooshy this bag is.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Anthracite Pewter MAC w/gunmetal hw !


----------



## besabonita

Cheating with my Lonchamp because of the rain!


----------



## Love4MK

Today I'm rockin' my Beloved Mini in fire engine.  'Tis fabulous!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black nikki!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Mini Nikki, because its once again, pouring rain, I hate how limiting my bag options are in the rain, maybe I should find me something in purple haze...


----------



## TXGirlie

Lavender affair


----------



## Meladen

Black stonewash Nikki w/silver hardware.  I hadn't carried it since I moved last summer, so I'm rediscovering how much I love this leather.


----------



## musicgirl

eggplant mini rikki


----------



## Espinosa

Still toting around my wine mam!


----------



## tejava

Purple Lizard MAC with Signature HW.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black nikki again!


----------



## purseprincess32

Last weekend & today LAMB Williamsfield Tote Alchemy & Classic Chanel black WOC w/silver hw.


----------



## Love4MK

Still rockin' my Beloved Mini in fire engine!


----------



## redrose000

Tiramisu Mac is going for a test run today!


----------



## musicgirl

black true love studded hobo


----------



## Kias1229

Black patent Mac


----------



## Lulugurl2006

my lovely custom yellow mattie! she just holds everything and then some!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

wine nikki!


----------



## tejava

Scarlet Mini Nikki with old school hardware.


----------



## knasarae

tejava said:


> Scarlet Mini Nikki with old school hardware.


 
 I will never tire of that bag!

Today I'm wearing my Dark Sage BF.


----------



## patriot511

Brown Leather Admirer


----------



## tejava

knasarae said:


> I will never tire of that bag!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my Dark Sage BF.


 
I love the scarlet leather! The only reason that I don't wear my scarlet mini nikki that often is because of the rough stitching on the handle that always tend to harm my knitwear. Last night I used nail file to trim the stitchings and used little scissor to cut off the harsh threads and it seemed to have helped, now I am finally happy with my scarlet beauty!


----------



## pink1

Black w/ silver mac and I are going shopping today!


----------



## Is it on sale?

09 Teal MAC with silver hw...love how soft and smooshy this leather is!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^  I'm wearing Teal MAC as well!!


----------



## Is it on sale?

^ Bag twins!   I love how lightweight this Teal is!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Gray gator covet satchel


----------



## Kias1229

Wine MAMM !


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie!!


----------



## pink1

Dark brown mab!


----------



## AJ1025

Quilted Black MAB


----------



## veyda

Light Grey Mattie


----------



## JennyErin

Black circle quilt Affair


----------



## TaraP

Almond Swing.


----------



## I lv my Captain

Teal alligator 5-Zip


----------



## clb1968

forrest green MAC


----------



## oopsididitagain

Seaglass Nikki.  A great summer bag.  Lightweight, nice summer color, silver hw.


----------



## Is it on sale?

Breaking in Tiramisu MAC today


----------



## pink1

Took out new to me black nikki w/ gunmetal studs.  Loving this bag!


----------



## kings_20

Sunshine Nikki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Black and White Ostrich Covet


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## Pinkdaisy4

Beige Pink MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

LV black MC pochette.


----------



## pink1

Took navy boyfriend to farmer's market this am.  This really is the perfect size bag for stuff like that!


----------



## JennyS315

Wine nikki with silver signature HW (recent SO)


----------



## baghag411

Bronze Covet


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated again-classic Chanel black WOC with shw.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Bronze Covet



You are so behind on covet reveals!!!

I used bqp mac yesterday for a wedding, but have my striped cherish loaded with my laptop and such and my black nikki as my big bag that I carried the rest of the weekend.


----------



## pink1

I've been on an RM roll this weekend....black w/ silver mac to run errands this am.  Now back into my black w/ gunmetal studs for afternoon stuff.


----------



## jojon21

Wore my aquamarine 3 zip rocker to the Rays baseball game this afternoon.


----------



## Fallen Embers

I carried my black Cupid


----------



## heehaw716

wore my 5zip eggplant MAC to Lady Gaga's showcase today


----------



## JennyErin

Still totting Glazed Almond Mattie


----------



## kings_20

Lemon MAM over the weekend.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

used black nikki and my striped cherish today while travelling home.


----------



## knasarae

My Mustard Croc Mini Nikki for the past week.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Grape Covet satchel


----------



## MAGJES

Tangerine MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mason Crossbody green w/gold studs & hw.


----------



## loveuga

SS Taupe with silver hw Nikki   She's the perfect summer bag!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Haze Darling!


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip PH MAC w/ gunmetal hw.


----------



## Espinosa

Ostrich Mac!


----------



## JennyErin

Once again, Black Haze Darling


----------



## AJ1025

not wearing today, but taking my Fawn MAC on vacation this weekend with me   Have a fab weekend, Minkettes!


----------



## purseprincess32

Rebecca Minkoff MAM grape w/ gold studs and hw w/ grape strap.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I didn't go anywhere today but I am using my cocoa older model BF.  I love that bag, reminds me of Indiana Jones.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday 3 zip PH MAC w/gunmetal hw & today MAC SeaGlass w/silver hw.


----------



## musicgirl

grape swoon


----------



## pink1

Navy BF going w/ me and the little one to an indoor bounce house.  Good times


----------



## summer2815

MAB in grey


----------



## knasarae

Charcoal Patent MAC since the weekend. I swear the more I break it in the better it looks!


----------



## AJ1025

All my RM's are put away for a couple of weeks in anticipation of moving- the only bags I have around are my beater Black Bal Work, my Weekender for when I make the actual move and my AW Lia, which I seem to be living out of these days.  I miss RM already and I'll have to live vicariously through my fellow Minkettes until I get settled in Berkeley in 3 weeks! Booo. . .


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Linea Pelle-Large croc in cognac Dylan speedy with gold studs.


----------



## kings_20

Ms Brown Haze Nikki!


----------



## tejava

Wearing my Royal/Brown BW MAM this week.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

custom yellow matinee


----------



## musicgirl

still using the grape Swoon!


----------



## thedseer

black/blue stamp mam for a few days now


----------



## TaraP

Still carrying Black Enamored.  Love how soft and matte the leather is.


----------



## pink1

Green dot mac went shopping w/ me.


----------



## JennyErin

Took BH Darling out for errands today


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Cheated  I carried my LAMB Ryder Wyatt marigold.


----------



## jadise

Black MAC


----------



## pink1

Carrying my profile pic today!  This is the one RM of mine that has stood the test of time (Ie my buying and selling binges!).


----------



## kakz

Love at First Sight


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki - perfect for a hot summer day


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie!


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki for the past few days...


----------



## j0yc3

Teal MAM


----------



## silkscarves

Navy MAM.


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am using gray gator covet today


----------



## loveuga

SS Taupe Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet again.


----------



## MAGJES

Paper White BW MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

moss nikki


----------



## knasarae

Charcoal Patent MAC


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taupe Nikki


----------



## Fleurine

Royal Brown BW MAB


----------



## loveuga

Maybe Stonewash Black MAM today... we'll see.


----------



## baghag411

Used Noir Mini Nikki yesterday. . . the one that started this insane obsession. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black covet


----------



## gloryanh

Black MAM with silver hw & polka dot lining (all my favorite specs)! I'm taking her shopping at South Coast today =D


----------



## discoAMOUR

My gorgeous glazed Electric Orange Boyfriend!!! LOVE HER!!! the BF is the cutest thing ever!!! I want like 10,000 more colors!


----------



## Esquared72

Nude/black ostrich MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Just switched back to Noir Nikki, she is just so perfect!! When I start slowly undressing her from her dustbag, I swear I can hear Barry White.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

JennyErin said:


> Just switched back to Noir Nikki, she is just so perfect!! When I start slowly undressing her from her dustbag, I swear I can hear Barry White.






I used grape covet yesterday and today


----------



## MAGJES

JennyErin said:


> Just switched back to Noir Nikki, she is just so perfect!! When I start slowly undressing her from her dustbag, I swear I can hear Barry White.


----------



## baghag411

JennyErin said:


> Just switched back to Noir Nikki, she is just so perfect!! When I start slowly undressing her from her dustbag, I swear I can hear Barry White.


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki


----------



## loveuga

Taupe Nikki


----------



## kakz

3 weeks and I don't think I'll change it until end of Summer...straw black & natural "love at first sight"


----------



## Fleurine

Morning after Bag in *Pool*...it finally pulled it out for summer.


----------



## JennyErin

Cheating today with LV Speedy 30 in Damier


----------



## thegoreprincess

Been using Lace BF Pouch a LOT lately!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

BQP mac


----------



## loveuga

Pulled SW Black MAM and Tomato MAM out of their dust bags today... not sure which one that I'll use though.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

loveuga said:


> Pulled SW Black MAM and Tomato MAM out of their dust bags today... not sure which one that I'll use though.



ohhh, use tomato and give us a toilet mod shot!


----------



## loveuga

Ok, Tomato it is... the only problem with mod shots is that I do not know where my camera cord is.


----------



## Esquared72

Still rocking the nude/black ostrich MAM...so love this bag.


----------



## MAGJES

loveuga said:


> Ok, Tomato it is... the only problem with mod shots is that I do not know where my camera cord is.


 
I have that problem all the time.....can never find my camera cord!!

I just pull the little card out of the camera and plug that directly into the computer to download pics. 

We need to see Tomato MAM!  


Of all the years I've been on the RM forum I have only seen (1) GE Nikki for sale. Just one!  ....& then it didn't sell. I think they pulled the listing or sold off bonanza.....

Love - Let's see some GE pics!

*Ok - edit!!     Am looking at your avatar LOVE!!  Cute shot!!

....on to GE pics.....*


----------



## loveuga

^ Thank you 

I have seen maybe two GE Nikkis for sale in the time I've been on the forum.  Perhaps, I'll take GE Nikki out and about today... just for you!


----------



## purseprincess32

This week Mini Beloved vintage violet.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*On my way to a dinner party...*


*My beloved "Fling" stud clutch*


----------



## JennyErin

Used black circle quilt affair today!


----------



## baghag411

Black Gatorsnake Covet


----------



## loveuga

Tomato MAM


----------



## MAGJES

*Leaf* MAM and *Leaf* P/P Wallet


----------



## Cocolo

Off Topic, but Magjes, I love that picture of Winston.  Is that the one where his toy was hidden up there?  That is priceless.  Good Morning Winston


----------



## loveuga

Another Tomato MAM day


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black Covet satchel


----------



## knasarae

CP MAC for the weekend.


----------



## Cocolo

Well, I had to emotionally pry my new Treesje Magnolia out of my hands, but today I switched to my Violet Nikki, and fell in love all over again.  I love the leather on this puppy, and I smile everytime I see the Birdie lining.  It still smells great, and is wearing in nicely.  It was my first designer bag, I got it at Christmas!  Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated yesterday & today Classic Chanel black WOC w/shw.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Lavender Ben's Tote!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Haze Darling


----------



## loveuga

Tomato MAM... switching out into Noir Nikki tomorrow.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating on RM today with my new Badgley Mischka belted satchel - that darn Nordie's and their anniversary sale anyway!!


----------



## MAGJES

Noir MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Washed navy casanova


----------



## Lulugurl2006

my new to me ruby mini nikki...i love this bag so much!


----------



## 53baglady

Carrying metallic taupe Cupid all week. LOVE this bag.


----------



## likexaxdisaster

Black MAC w/gold HW and blue zip track


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

taupe zipped mac


----------



## dustgirl

FIG Matinee.


----------



## loveuga

Ok changed my mind... Stonewash Black MAM wins!


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki


----------



## TaraP

PWBW MAM w/ FDL lining.... I was nervous to use it for the first time but loved every second carrying her...


----------



## kings_20

Midnight and pewter MAM, I love this MAM sooooooooo much!!


----------



## loveuga

SW Black MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Still Noir Nikki!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Grape covet


----------



## TaraP

Black Enamored...


----------



## jojon21

PWBBW MAM w/FDL


----------



## LuvAllBags

Denim paramour!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Moss Nikki


----------



## loveuga

Stonewash Black MAM


----------



## rael

metallic taupe Cupid!  I love it, and it's bigger than I thought!


----------



## kings_20

Sunshine Nikki!!!  The lambskin is sooooo smooshy on this baby.


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB (thank you Winners! )


----------



## cathead87

Rich Brown Nikki...my "go to" bag.


----------



## selkiewriter

Navy Luxe Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

BQP mac both yesterday and today.


----------



## loveuga

That would require me to leave the house to run errands... 

SW Black MAM went out yesterday.


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie, yesterday and today.


----------



## purseprincess32

Earlier in the week RM Mini Beloved Vintage Violet and today RM Black MAC.


----------



## TaraP

EB MAM... Got caught in the rain with her the other day and she is a real trooper, not a stain to be seen..


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still bqp mac


----------



## MAGJES

Royal BW MAM


----------



## Weekend shopper

Fine Wine Glazed Rapture


----------



## lvsweetness

eggplant mam the past two days.. which i'm finding out is a bit heavy for some reason


----------



## I lv my Captain

Tangerine MAM


----------



## MAGJES

Pepper Nikki


----------



## loveuga

GE Nikki is ready to go for tomorrow


----------



## MAGJES

^^^Jealous Love!

ok...I will carry GE Matinee. I have a cute sleeveless JCrew top that looks great with GE.


----------



## loveuga

SW Black MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black nikki for daytime and switched to my black rocker for meet the teacher night at school.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Been carrying Stonewash Blue Nikki, day in and day out!


----------



## MAGJES

*Pepper* Nikki!  I LOVE this bag !


----------



## JennyErin

Rocked Noir Nikki today!! Felt Fab doing so too!


----------



## loveuga

Not sure who is going out today... Noir Nikki maybe.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm sporting my black/white striped Mini Cherish tote.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taupe zip mac


----------



## TaraP

Too lazy to switch out - Black MAM again.


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki once again!


----------



## AJ1025

Fire Engine MAB the last couple of days!


----------



## loveuga

Taupe Nikki


----------



## spartancoaster

Can't seem to part with my PWBBW MAM!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Felt like a wow bag...pulled out wine nikki....WOW!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Fawn Nikki!


----------



## jojon21

spartancoaster said:


> Can't seem to part with my PWBBW MAM!



Me, too! Haven't changed out of mine in over a month!


----------



## pink1

Dark brown mab today


----------



## AJ1025

Back in Fire Engine MAB today


----------



## TaraP

Pink Dirty Bubblegum MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

butter mam


----------



## thegoreprincess

Deep Turquoise Zip MAM!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

butter mam....really enjoying this bag!!


----------



## kings_20

Dark gray flower studd NIkki - love everything except for the strappy strap.  The leather is delish!


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki again


----------



## JennyS315

Sapphire darling today! Metallic Honey MAC yesterday


----------



## TaraP

My standby, Black MAM...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

butter mam still


----------



## baghag411

My BBW MAM. . . Day 9


----------



## nazaluke

Just changed back into my Teal Nikki. Love that crunchy leather.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Butter mam!!!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Non-RM gussto bag today


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed almond Mattie, yesterday and today.


----------



## jojon21

Tie-Dye Yellow MAM - feeling funky this weekend!
Got this bag for a steal and the leather is so amazing!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Butter mam


----------



## baghag411

. . . Still BBW. . .


----------



## loveuga

SW Black MAM all week here in Tennessee...


----------



## JennyErin

Circle quilt affair


----------



## discoAMOUR

Finally wearing the perfect outfit for my Aquamarine Turqouise Eyelet MAM with SHW. Luvs It!!!


----------



## chayna

bright royal nikki


----------



## JennyErin

Back to glazed almond Mattie


----------



## baghag411

. . . still BBW. . . Just when I thought the leather couldn't get any better. . . it does!


----------



## selkiewriter

Smooshy mini Nikki in Purple (with Paisley lining). It then took shelter in an Envirosac bag because of all the rain.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black nikki


----------



## mandabear

I haven't moved out of my BQP MAC since I finally got it! :shame:


----------



## mdlcal28

Ink Nikki..........trying to develop that smoosh........
Hoping, crossing fingers that I will get a Cocoa Nikki soon.....


----------



## NoSnowHere

Evergreen Nikki


----------



## knasarae

Dark Sage BF clutch.


----------



## chayna

My MAM in blood red.


----------



## ralphie1

My Olive Green MAB. Thanks to Indybop on Bonaza Bags!


----------



## AJ1025

Dark Turquoise Zip MAB- it's been awhile and I missed her!


----------



## AJ1025

Fawn MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Butter mam!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Bronze Blackwash BF....one of the best cross-bodies EVERRRR!!! That thing is addictive, can't put it down. So damn cute!


----------



## TaraP

BBW MAM w/ Fuchsia zipper.


----------



## baghag411

Harewood MAM


----------



## baghag411

Teal Covet


----------



## lvdreamer

For yesterday and today, Lavender Nikki.


----------



## NoSnowHere

NoSnowHere said:


> Evergreen Nikki



Haven't switched!!


----------



## jojon21

Taupe/Pearl Pink Covet


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

been in black nikki all weekend.


----------



## Sley16

Just switched yesterday to my BBW MAM w/ SH and purple zipper.


----------



## knasarae

Been wearing my Noir MAM.  Saturday day was Purple Haze 3-zip, night was Pepper gold studded Rocker.


----------



## lvdreamer

Yesterday and today, Wine MAM with signature hardware.


----------



## missmoimoi

Lately, I've been carrying my grey RM mam.  I forgot how nice it is to carry her!?  I can never decide if I prefer the strap on or off...last week it was off and today it's on but I think I like it better without now.

BTW, does anyone know the *real* name of my grey bag?  It has pale grey striped lining inside.  I thought it was Winter Grey but I could be wrong.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Wearing my black cat full sized Nikki all week.  About to change out into my brown Olivia Harris Trapezoid bag.


----------



## baghag411

Wine Nikki for me today


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB- she's so smooshy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Red Blood MAM


----------



## kings_20

Pale Gray MAM - LOVING HER!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

black cat nikki with pyramid studs: )


----------



## baghag411

Black Casanova!


----------



## MAGJES

Moss MAM!!


----------



## jojon21

still Taupe/Pearl Pink Covet


----------



## purple_lopei

Dark turquoise zippered devote!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black nikki!


----------



## baghag411

^^ What she said!


----------



## discoAMOUR

LAst night I wore my Glazed Electric Orange BF to the Amateur Night at the Apollo, then for drinks at Gaslight in the MeatPacking District. I LOVE this BAG. The color is AMAZING!!!


----------



## jojon21

Fall '09 Teal Distressed MAM


----------



## chayna

Raspberry Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Gray gator embossed covet satchel


----------



## selkiewriter

Been carrying my new to me BBW MAMM. I love MAMMs (I've owned a lot of them but currently I only have two) and this is the perfect little bag that goes with pretty much everything. Plus it's good to have a little light weight bag since I've been having to lug my books around.


----------



## discoAMOUR

NUDE 5-ZIP with RED ZIPPER TAPE on my NYC Gossip Girl Tour (lol)!!!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Dk brown lambskin mac........YUMMY!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Bronze Black-wash BF!!!


----------



## lvdreamer

2011 Lavender Nikki for yesterday and today.


----------



## Is it on sale?

Tiramisu MAC on this lovely Fall day!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown boy toy.


----------



## JennyErin

After cheating for over a month, GASP! I just switched back to RM wearing my glazed almond mattie today.


----------



## musicgirl

metallic taupe cheri


----------



## spartancoaster

Leopard loveletter mam


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Been using my brown boy toy since it arrived, I love it!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Raspberry Cupid!!!  It's true love!


----------



## AJ1025

Dark Turquoise Zip MAB this whole past week.  Switching to Quilted Black MAB for tomorrow .


----------



## JennyErin

3 zip purple MAC, love the MAC!!


----------



## skittlbrau

Teal Mattie I won on ebay -  SWOON.  I love the color.


----------



## lola_w

New to RM but have been carrying my teal mam obsessively since I got it about a month ago. It's starting to get a bit of smooshy personality now. Just bought two new RMs this week--one used, one new--so that I have a little diversity in my bag carrying!


----------



## temo

My new constant companion is_*Admirer in* *glazed black*._


----------



## lvdreamer

For today, Wine MAM with signature hardware.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still using my boy toy....will be for a while.


----------



## baghag411

^^Must you post another picture!!??  I finally got the image out of my head today. . .
I want to bite it. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> ^^Must you post another picture!!??  I finally got the image out of my head today. . .
> I want to bite it. . .


----------



## sandc

My dark grey MAM.  I switched into it two weeks ago and haven't been able to switch out of it. I forget how much I love it until I use it.  That happens with most of my bags though.


----------



## fsadeli

been wearing my pearl pink mac all week!!


----------



## TaraP

Black Destiny...


----------



## veyda

The Confession Slouch in black


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lovely Black&Blue Croc 3-zip Rocker!!! LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Espinosa

_Ostrich MAC_ for running errands, & my heavy metal rocker for the Cirque du Soleil Micheal Jackson show tonight!


----------



## MAGJES

Moss MAM.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Blue & Black Croc 3-zip Rocker. Love it!!! Wore it with these old Jeffrey Campbell oxfords, jeans, an orange beret and my green raincoat. I have to get more rockers!


----------



## baghag411

Gonna move into my Harewood MAM tonight for the upcoming week!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## discoAMOUR

B&W Croc MAC. Finally wore her to a hipster bar in Williamsburg, Brooklyn today! Love it!!!


----------



## lvdreamer

For the weekend and today, Wine MAM with signature hardware.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black mac with an all leather strap for the pumpkin patch with the kiddos!


----------



## AJ1025

Fawn MAC


----------



## jojon21

Almond/black patent bombe MAC


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used black mac with a leather strap.  Perfect for hands free days without weighing myself down!


----------



## baghag411

Purple Haze Darling


----------



## selkiewriter

Been carrying my favorite bag in my whole collection- BBW/Charcoal MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

Charcoal Patent MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

cool!


discoAMOUR said:


> Blue & Black Croc 3-zip Rocker. Love it!!! Wore it with these old Jeffrey Campbell oxfords, jeans, an orange beret and my green raincoat. I have to get more rockers!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> cool!



thanks traveler!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Pulled out lovely Noir Nikki today! I love to look at her body, she works out!


----------



## AJ1025

Still with Fawn MAC


----------



## travelerscloset

GA Matinee


----------



## baghag411

Was she wearing animal print pants out of control??!!  



JennyErin said:


> Pulled out lovely Noir Nikki today!* I love to look at her body, she works out*!


----------



## baghag411

Pepper Nikki!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Denim covet


----------



## saralaughs

Adore in Glazed Fine Wine.  Such a cool crossbody.


----------



## VydaVeda

Sage Stamped MAB


----------



## sandc

I still haven't changed out of my black with silver hw from when I was traveling. I will probably switch tonight to either my new EB MAC or red MAM with rosegold.


----------



## loveuga

GE Nikki!


----------



## purple_lopei

Probably my Purple Haze (full-sized) Beloved.


----------



## JennyErin

baghag411 said:


> Was she wearing animal print pants out of control??!!


 
Not really, they didn't stay on but she did wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle, yeah.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Denim covet still....the more I wear it, the mroe the leather is breaking in...love it!


----------



## Sley16

My new Cement Cupid.


----------



## purseprincess32

vintage violet mini beloved


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

EB MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Wore my Black Haze darling for getting groceries yesterday and today toted my pretty little deep purple 3 zip for running errands around town!


----------



## baghag411

^^My favorite go-to RM hands down!  

Black Covet for me today!!!


----------



## VydaVeda

BBW MAB with purple zipper


----------



## sandc

Red mam with rosegold


----------



## saralaughs

Old school wine Nikki with brass HW and mosiac lining.


----------



## spartancoaster

Leopard Loveletter MAM


----------



## VydaVeda

OOOOHHH* spartancoaster *......that bag is so pretty! I love the aqua zippers


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Grape Covet


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Such a cool bag! 


spartancoaster said:


> Leopard Loveletter MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## baghag411

Black Ink Nikki - Day 2


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie


----------



## baghag411

Black Ink Nikki. . . Day 3


----------



## MKNS

Teal Darling!


----------



## thegoreprincess

FIG Nikki!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wine nikki!


----------



## sandc

Red mam with rosegold again. I can't seem to move out of this bag.


----------



## chayna

Black Luscious


----------



## saralaughs

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Wine nikki!


 

You and me too woman.


----------



## baghag411

Black Ink Nikki. . . Day 4


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Treesje Mason Crossbody green w/ gold studs.


----------



## baghag411

Black Ink Nikki - Day 5


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Just switched from MK  into one of my MAMs - going to meet a friend for dinner.
MAM - Black with silver eyelets.  It's my rocker chic bag and I'm so not a rocker chic, but who cares, the bag is way cool!!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Butter mam!


----------



## lvdreamer

Lavender Nikki!


----------



## baghag411

Black Ink Nikki - Day 6


----------



## LaRock

Harewood MAM! Perfect fall neutral.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black nikki is all loaded and ready to go for the day....


----------



## lvdreamer

Today, old-school Navy Nikki.


----------



## baghag411

Moved from Black Ink Nikki to Dark Grey Nikki


----------



## saralaughs

Iris Nikki!  Moved out of the wine.

For now.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black mac with leather strap....so easy for grocery getting.


----------



## lvdreamer

Still in old-school Navy Nikki


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## ceedoan

CQP MAC!!!!


----------



## baghag411

Went from Dark Grey Nikki to Wine Nikki


----------



## Odebdo

I have not carried an RM in a long long long time...

I changed bags last night...twice...because the first one just was not right...

Sage MAM aka Sagey is out today...and he is just perfect for me!


----------



## lvdreamer

Still using Navy Nikki!


----------



## LaRock

Black Shine MAM!


----------



## spartancoaster

Stonewash blue mattie!


----------



## baghag411

Black Snake Covet. . . 

moving back into a Nikki when I get home tonight. . .


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Coach Madison Julianne in teal & LV Murakami Black pochette.


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Boy toy!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Bqp mac


----------



## travelerscloset

PH Zip MAM


----------



## Davis07

well dear i am not aware of this but thanks for sharing


----------



## lvdreamer

For today and the last week -- Old School Navy Nikki!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Haze Darling


----------



## spartancoaster

Black cat mam


----------



## VydaVeda

Jade Mattie


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini MAB in grape w/gold studs.


----------



## baghag411

Black MAC with gold hardware


----------



## MAGJES

Tobacco SW MAM


----------



## loveuga

GE MAM is coming out of her dustbag for Turkey Day adventures!


----------



## Lady756

I've been wearing my lavender Nikki for the past four days.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black Nikki


----------



## lvdreamer

And, Old-School Navy Nikki yet again!  (I might need to force myself to change bags tonight.)


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB . . . again


----------



## luxylady

On my current working trip (driving not flying) decided I was feeling RM so brought my devote and Large purple jam MAB.  

Photographer using Iphone is not best, nor is the lighting in my hotel room, but here they are.  Also included is my fav Bric's black Luisa bag.

I call them my travel bunch...


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday RM Grape MAB w/ gold studs & Today RM black MAC.


----------



## JennyErin

Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC


----------



## Robinn

Sailor Navy Mini Matinee


----------



## Alyssa86

Rapture in mottled grey


----------



## JennyErin

Glazed Almond Mattie


----------



## Espinosa

First day at a new job, and i'm toting my Wine MAM! Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## kings_20

^^

Good luck!!!!  I love wine MAM.

I'm wearing my surple patent Mini Nikki, as we are supposed to be getting wet snow here today.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Espinosa said:


> First day at a new job, and i'm toting my Wine MAM! Wish me luck ladies!!


 
Good luck *espinosa*!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Black Haze Darling


----------



## tejava

Purple Haze Mini Beloved


----------



## Denverite

Raspberry MAM


----------



## loveuga

GE MAM made the road trip from the Adirondacks/North Country back to Central NY today.


----------



## Espinosa

discoAMOUR said:


> Good luck *espinosa*!!!!



aww thanks *Disco*! It went well, but I was exhausted!!


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB (to work.)


----------



## sandc

Espinosa said:


> First day at a new job, and i'm toting my Wine MAM! Wish me luck ladies!!



I hope your first day was great!  I bet the wine mam brought you luck. So pretty.


----------



## sandc

I think I will take a MAC for a spin today. I have my brother's housewarming party to go to and I don't want to set my purse down in that crowd, so I need something comfy to keep on me.  Now, which MAC will depend on the outfit. Black ink, dark grey or my new dusty lilac 5-zip....


----------



## saralaughs

Wine in Mini Beloved.  So easy to carry for shopping and such a stylish bag.


----------



## thegoreprincess

FIG Nikki! Can't stop using this baby


----------



## baghag411

I'm a big cheating whore today with my new Coach Ashley. . .


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Botkier Clyde in black and yesterday RM Mini Beloved Vintage Violet.


----------



## Espinosa

sandc said:


> I hope your first day was great!  I bet the wine mam brought you luck. So pretty.



Thank you! The first day was good, but exhausting!!


----------



## JennyErin

Dove Grey MAM today


----------



## Coach12

Charcoal gray mam


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> I'm a big cheating whore today with my new Coach Ashley. . .



  Been using my coach Ashley for a week!


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> I'm a big cheating whore today with my new Coach Ashley. . .


 


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Been using my coach Ashley for a week!


 
...but we still love you.....

and BH - if you _have_ to be a cheating whore then at least you're doing it in style!!


----------



## jojon21

Another cheater here, wearing my Brahmin Tyler leopard today.


----------



## Robinn

Chocolate Cupid this week so far.  But I am expecting two deliveries this week so I expect that to change soon.


----------



## lvdreamer

For the last couple of days, Wine MAM.  But today, Black Destiny.


----------



## ceedoan

Wore CQP MAC today - I love this bag!!! Leaves my hands free to shop!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

wore BQP everyday this week...LOVE HER!!! MAC's are the BEST crossbodies EVER!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yesterday: PH Zip MAM
Today: GA Mattie
Tomorrow:


----------



## VydaVeda

Black MAB with Blue Zipper


----------



## purseprincess32

Today black MAC & tomorrow PH 3 zip MAC gunmetal hw.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Yesterday: PH Zip MAM
> Today: GA Mattie
> Tomorrow:



Bag Twins!! I wore glazed almond Mattie today too!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I brought GA Mattie out because she might be jealous with her other RM younger sisters 



JennyErin said:


> Bag Twins!! I wore glazed almond Mattie today too!!


----------



## lvdreamer

Today, Black Destiny.  It's perfect!


----------



## saralaughs

Mini Beloved in Wine.  I LOVE THIS BAG.


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> wore BQP everyday this week...LOVE HER!!! MAC's are the BEST crossbodies EVER!



amen sista girl!! leaves the hands free to shop, eat, and connect with others!! hehe 



travelerscloset said:


> Yesterday: PH Zip MAM
> Today: GA Mattie
> Tomorrow:



LOL traveler, AWESOME!!


----------



## selkiewriter

Purple Mini Nikki with brass HW and lovely paisley lining


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki with silver hw


----------



## discoAMOUR

Today, Saturday, I'm taking out *Leo Mini Mac *for the first time to start off my "Weekend Getaway" in the city (a "getway"..cuz i'm can shirk most responsiblities for one day and a half!!! yesss!!! making up for missing our anniversary together). Picking up my BF at the bus station and surprise him with one of my SS finds that he bought for me!!! Been packing and unpacking it all day in anticipation!!!
Tomorrow, Sunday, I'm going to wear my new *EO Quilted MAC *to see a Broadway show. BF surprised me with tickets to see...dun dun dunnnnn...*CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELL YESSSS!!!!*

Me and my MAC's are gonna *ROCK NYC HARD *this weeekend!!! YiPpEee!!!! 
Pics to come later this weekend!


----------



## travelerscloset

Sounds exciting!  Happy to know that you'll get a well deserved break with BF --- finally!!!
Can't wait for the photos!!!!



discoAMOUR said:


> Today, Saturday, I'm taking out *Leo Mini Mac *for the first time to start off my "Weekend Getaway" in the city (a "getway"..cuz i'm can shirk most responsiblities for one day and a half!!! yesss!!! making up for missing our anniversary together). Picking up my BF at the bus station and surprise him with one of my SS finds that he bought for me!!! Been packing and unpacking it all day in anticipation!!!
> Tomorrow, Sunday, I'm going to wear my new *EO Quilted MAC *to see a Broadway show. BF surprised me with tickets to see...dun dun dunnnnn...*CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELL YESSSS!!!!*
> 
> Me and my MAC's are gonna *ROCK NYC HARD *this weeekend!!! YiPpEee!!!!
> Pics to come later this weekend!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> Today, Saturday, I'm taking out *Leo Mini Mac *for the first time to start off my "Weekend Getaway" in the city (a "getway"..cuz i'm can shirk most responsiblities for one day and a half!!! yesss!!! making up for missing our anniversary together). Picking up my BF at the bus station and surprise him with one of my SS finds that he bought for me!!! Been packing and unpacking it all day in anticipation!!!
> Tomorrow, Sunday, I'm going to wear my new *EO Quilted MAC *to see a Broadway show. BF surprised me with tickets to see...dun dun dunnnnn...*CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELL YESSSS!!!!*
> 
> Me and my MAC's are gonna *ROCK NYC HARD *this weeekend!!! YiPpEee!!!!
> Pics to come later this weekend!



CUTE!!! so excited for u dee dee!!!  have TONS of fun and don't forget to snap some action shots when/if possible!!!


----------



## ceedoan

wore black studded affair today.... she's my very first RM and so special to me!!  plan on switching out of affair and into CQP MAC for a tapas/wine party at a friend's house in a few hours!!!  have a great saturday night ladies!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday PH 3zip MAC w/ gunmetal hw and today Mini MAB grape w/ gold studs & strap.


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> CUTE!!! so excited for u dee dee!!! have TONS of fun and don't forget to snap some action shots when/if possible!!!



Thanks CeeCee. We have been having a blast just being together again. He extended his trip an extra day, which was costly, but I couldn't have been happier. He's leaving in four hours. I'm so sad.




travelerscloset said:


> Sounds exciting!  Happy to know that you'll get a well deserved break with BF --- finally!!!
> Can't wait for the photos!!!!


 

Thanks a ton babe! I had a blast.


----------



## lvdreamer

For the last few days -- Black Destiny


----------



## ceedoan

still carrying CQP MAC - so convenient and matches with everything!!!


----------



## daphodill84

Carrying my new stingray boyfriend  Loving this bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

B/W straw MAM


----------



## loveuga

If I go out today, I'll take Original WBW MAM!


----------



## Code Blue

^^

Wearing my large black Affair again.


----------



## discoAMOUR

BQP MAC in the rain. SO IN LOOOVE!


----------



## Espinosa

Cheating w/ my baby rocco.


----------



## Bostonbean84

I'm wearing my new black Friday purchase .... Stone nikki with gunmetal hardware


----------



## Robinn

Using my almond mab today.  This is my first time using a full size mab for everyday and I am testing out how I like the size.


----------



## JennyErin

GA Mattie


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> B/W straw MAM



Hee.  I love this picture!


----------



## saralaughs

Old School Navy Nikki.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *AJ *an RM bag is such a trooper! 


AJ1025 said:


> Hee. I love this picture!


----------



## cathead87

Rikki (black w/silver hw)...I forgot how much I like this bag.


----------



## TaraP

Royal / BBW MAM


----------



## AJ1025

Black Quilted MAB


----------



## saralaughs

Wine Nikki.

...Yup.  I think I'm a Nikki Ho.  Looking to buy my first MAM soon, though...


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC w/ gold hw.


----------



## discoAMOUR

cheating...Gray Tressje Port Travel Tote...tons of paperwork to carry around this week and this bag is a WINNER!


----------



## Cait

First day with the RM Tobacco Nikki.


----------



## loveuga

WBW MAM


----------



## ceedoan

Hardwood Mattie's first trip out of Indy!!


----------



## loveuga

ceedoan said:


> Hardwood Mattie's first trip out of Indy!!
> 
> View attachment 1543054



Out of state trips are fun!     This is WBW MAM's first trip out of NY too!


----------



## JennyErin

Dove Gray MAM


----------



## discoAMOUR

BQP!!!!!!!!!! Will wear for the whole week.


----------



## Cait

Fuschia croc-embossed MAC (and that's two days in a row with an RM )


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black MAC.


----------



## baghag411

Been cheating with my Coach Garnet Patent Ashley. . . Day 8!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used grape covet today....love that leather!


----------



## baghag411

OT:  Is that George's head in your glass?????  LOLOLOLOL



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Used grape covet today....love that leather!


----------



## ceedoan

leopard haircalf mini MAC!! had to protect her from the rain today - i dashed marathon-style into nordstrom!!


----------



## MKNS

PH MAM!  The first RM I ever owned.  I love her so.


----------



## VydaVeda

Wine mattie


----------



## AJ1025

Been with Fire Engine MAB all last week and no end in sight


----------



## tejava

Mini Nikki in Scarlet


----------



## ceedoan

Hardwood Mattie - I lovvvvvee all her pockets!!!!!! So convenient for traveling!!


----------



## Cait

RM Tobacco Studded Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> OT:  Is that George's head in your glass?????  LOLOLOLOL



  Naughty kitty!  Yep, caught him doing that and it was gross but funny.  Got pictures then gave him lots corporal cuddling.  
Cheating with coach garnet ashley


----------



## Bostonbean84

Tangerine mab and it's pure love


----------



## saralaughs

Concord Nikki (with siggie hw)!


----------



## loveuga

Good question... I don't know which bag to take with me for the holidays!  Only one bag is going!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

loveuga said:


> Good question... I don't know which bag to take with me for the holidays!  Only one bag is going!



You need a red bag for christmas....tomato mam!


----------



## Robinn

Monday-bbw Mac
Tuesday-Python/olive Mac
Wednesday- bbw mam
Thursday-Sailor mini Mattie

I cannot keep changing bags at this pace, my bedroom is a mess of sleepers.  But I wanted to try matching each outfit for a week.  Normally I change only 1x per week.


----------



## Sley16

Black Cat Nikki


----------



## loveuga

WBW MAM


----------



## cola262

Blue MAM!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated carrying Burberry today.


----------



## Star15Rin

Electric Grape MAC!


----------



## TaraP

Dark Grey Mini Matinee


----------



## Denverite

raspberry MAM!


----------



## jojon21

Cheetah Covet!


----------



## chayna

Blood Red MAM


----------



## chayna

Robinn said:


> Monday-bbw Mac
> Tuesday-Python/olive Mac
> Wednesday- bbw mam
> Thursday-Sailor mini Mattie
> 
> I cannot keep changing bags at this pace, my bedroom is a mess of sleepers.  But I wanted to try matching each outfit for a week.  Normally I change only 1x per week.



I change my bags so often I just leave the dust covers off. Like  you I had them all over my bedroom, now I have a pile of folded covers on my closet floor


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Old School Almond Nikki with cane lining


----------



## Robinn

chayna said:


> I change my bags so often I just leave the dust covers off. Like you I had them all over my bedroom, now I have a pile of folded covers on my closet floor


 
My approach now is to use a laundry basket and to put the dust-bags and empty handbags in there when I quick-change, and then once per week I restuff and shelve them.

Going bag-free is another good option though... but I like to use the dust bags to protect them.


Today, I'm cheating....using my black Kooba Drew bag b/c it is perfect size for going for a manicure.


----------



## chayna

Robinn said:


> My approach now is to use a laundry basket and to put the dust-bags and empty handbags in there when I quick-change, and then once per week I restuff and shelve them.
> 
> Going bag-free is another good option though... but I like to use the dust bags to protect them.
> 
> 
> Today, I'm cheating....using my black Kooba Drew bag b/c it is perfect size for going for a manicure.


 
I like the laundry basket idea because alot of times my Nikki's fall off the shelf!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Blue & Black Croc 3-zip Rocker!!! So cute! And light-weight!


----------



## JennyS315

Cheetah haircalf covet!


----------



## jojon21

JennyS315 said:


> Cheetah haircalf covet!



Me too! For the 2nd straight week!


----------



## cola262

Yesterday: dove MAM
Today: black MAC

(pics of the bags in my drawer at work)


----------



## discoAMOUR

This week(end) I'm rocking RM and cheating a little...RM BQP and Treesje Lemon Asher Mini. I LOVE THESE BAGS!!!!


----------



## kings_20

I'm rocking my dark gray quilted MAC


----------



## loveuga

This weekend... WBW MAM with Elisha strap


----------



## bar724

Eggplant MAB!


----------



## saralaughs

bar724 said:


> Eggplant MAB!


 
Pics!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC & Hello Kitty bag today. haha


----------



## MAGJES

*MOSS MAM*


----------



## baghag411

Was wearing my Black Snake Covet, but will be in my new-to-me Black MAM (Hayden styel!)


----------



## Bostonbean84

My stone Nikki


----------



## baghag411

Black MAM w/blue zip tape


----------



## sarahxprops

Fig matinee with charcoal flaps!


----------



## Star15Rin

My new to me gray Devote with flower studs!


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB. My first


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I admit it, I have been cheating with Coach a lot lately.  But today I am using black covet (dash lining).  LOVE that covet.  The leather is perfect!


----------



## TXGirlie

Distressed teal matinee. My fave teal ever!


----------



## selkiewriter

Navy Luxe Nikki is loaded up and ready to accompany me to school tomorrow (first day of the Spring semester!).


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC.


----------



## TaraP

Distressed Black MAC...


----------



## saralaughs

Glazed Almond Mattie!


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MKNS

PH Zip MAM - it's snowing today, so I need a bag that can handle the weather.


----------



## redweddy

Tangerine MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black covet


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC again.


----------



## loveuga

SS Taupe Nikki


----------



## Lady756

Cement Swing.


----------



## shezarealgem

Black Rapture.  I adore this bag. The leather is so matte and soft.  Anyone know what leather this is?


----------



## cola262

Gorgeous rapture! I've never heard of te bag before! (off to look it up now)

I'm using my black MAC today!


----------



## Robinn

shezarealgem said:
			
		

> Black Rapture.  I adore this bag. The leather is so matte and soft.  Anyone know what leather this is?



Hmmm... I have a fine wine glazed rapture and my leather is MUCH different.  Love your bag though!

I am wearing my python MAC today.


----------



## redweddy

My new-to-me Concord MAB


----------



## cathead87

Black w/silver Dear Tote


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC & DVF Tote today.


----------



## rael

shezarealgem said:


> Black Rapture. I adore this bag. The leather is so matte and soft. Anyone know what leather this is?[/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## shezarealgem

Robinn said:


> Hmmm... I have a fine wine glazed rapture and my leather is MUCH different.  Love your bag though!
> 
> I am wearing my python MAC today.



Yes, I had a glazed MAC and it was stiff and scratchy. This black rapture is almost like a stonewashed leather. Yummy.


----------



## shezarealgem

rael said:


> shezarealgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Rapture. I adore this bag. The leather is so matte and soft. Anyone know what leather this is?[/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sley16

Lady756 said:


> Cement Swing.
> 
> View attachment 1571566



Love this! Cement is the greatest!


----------



## Sley16

First time out with my EB MAC today....love it!


----------



## purseprincess32

It was snowing all day in Boston - The short time I did go outside I carried my black MAC.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Drug out _*Pale Grey Nikki*_ for the first time in ages!


----------



## travelerscloset

PH Zip MAM


----------



## Lady756

Sley16 said:


> Love this! Cement is the greatest!


Thank you!  It is definitely a unique color!


----------



## Lady756

I am wearing my new (to me) Glazed Almond Matinee.   It's my first full sized matinee and I love it!


----------



## saralaughs

Gorgeous Lady! 

Distressed Black Adore.  I LOVE THIS BAG!


----------



## MKNS

travelerscloset said:


> PH Zip MAM


Me too!!!!


----------



## Love4MK

I'm using my Rebecca Minkoff Swing in pearl gray.  Just took out the stuffing!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lady756 said:


> I am wearing my new (to me) Glazed Almond Matinee.   It's my first full sized matinee and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1576011



Beautiful!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yay! Bag twins! 


MKNS said:


> Me too!!!!


----------



## Love4MK

Still using my new Swing in pearl gray!


----------



## shezarealgem

Carrying my new to me Cocoa Nikki that arrived yesterday.  It is my first fullsized Nikki and I'm pleased with how well it stays on my shoulder!  Nice soft, pebbly leather.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

I have been very happy with my new to me royal purple mam with strap!!!


----------



## shezarealgem

Lady756 said:


> I am wearing my new (to me) Glazed Almond Matinee.   It's my first full sized matinee and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1576011



The Mattie is a great style! I had an old school FIG Mattie that I should have never sold.


----------



## redweddy

My Electric Blue MAM. Love love love the glazed smooshy leather!


----------



## Esquared72

My new black MAM...


----------



## Love4MK

Having changed out of my Swing in pearl gray yet.  She still needs more loving!


----------



## saralaughs

Berry Matinee.


----------



## Robinn

Glazed espresso mab with bbw Mac inside.  I find that I like nesting a small bag inside my mab so I can use it for quick lunch runs and errands where I don't need all my junk.  Plus the Mac functions as a divider or large pouch.


----------



## redweddy

Back to using my concord MAB (I need to put my other bags on rotation)


----------



## discoAMOUR

FINALLY Stingray Covet!!!!!! LOVE HER!! Texture is like OH. MY. GOSHHHH!!!!


----------



## Love4MK

I'm still rockin' my Swing in pale gray!


----------



## cola262

Black Nikki today! I love it!


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Unconventionally genius use of MAC ! I will try that too!  
I dreamt of your Bomar MAB last night *Robinn*! :girlwhack:I'm doomed!
Carried Wine mattie today 



Robinn said:


> Glazed espresso mab with bbw Mac inside. I find that I like nesting a small bag inside my mab so I can use it for quick lunch runs and errands where I don't need all my junk. Plus the Mac functions as a divider or large pouch.
> 
> View attachment 1578370


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:
			
		

> Glazed espresso mab with bbw Mac inside.  I find that I like nesting a small bag inside my mab so I can use it for quick lunch runs and errands where I don't need all my junk.  Plus the Mac functions as a divider or large pouch.



Nice!!!! MAB is def roomy enough for a MAC! Genius I love it!!


----------



## ceedoan

redweddy said:
			
		

> Back to using my concord MAB (I need to put my other bags on rotation)



Old school concord's the best!!!! Such a lovely MAB u have there redweddy!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> FINALLY Stingray Covet!!!!!! LOVE HER!! Texture is like OH. MY. GOSHHHH!!!!



Ooo sounds haute!!! How do u like the covet in terms of style deedee??? Let a sista know!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Unconventionally genius use of MAC ! I will try that too!
> I dreamt of your Bomar MAB last night Robinn! :girlwhack:I'm doomed!
> Carried Wine mattie today


Hehheeh that bomar MAB has everyone in a tizzy!!! Yay wine Mattie!!!


----------



## jojon21

Raspberry Cupid, first time out and already sooooooo smooshy!


----------



## Esquared72

I know this will shock and amaze everyone, but today I'm yet again carrying my new black MAM...she's basically been my constant companion for the last week...quickly becoming BFFs.


----------



## spartancoaster

The squishy goodness that is My black cat mam!  Love this bag!!


----------



## glamorioustasha

My MAM Black with Electric Blue trim.


----------



## penguininaboat

50 degrees and sunny in Chicago in January...means Dove Grey and neon MAM. One of my HGs.


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Old school concord's the best!!!! Such a lovely MAB u have there redweddy!!



Thank you!  I saw your pics of your lovely steady -- definitely, old school is the best!


----------



## Denverite

spartancoaster said:


> The squishy goodness that is My black cat mam!  Love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 1583241



 I swear I am OBSESSED with this bag! Love it! A Black Cat MAB just popped up on ebay yesterday, but I couldn't convince DH that it was worth $525 plus shipping!


----------



## AJ1025

Cranberry MAB


----------



## spartancoaster

Denverite said:


> I swear I am OBSESSED with this bag! Love it! A Black Cat MAB just popped up on ebay yesterday, but I couldn't convince DH that it was worth $525 plus shipping!



It's definitely my absolute favorite RM!  So stunning!  I saw that MAB on Bonanza just now too.  Beautiful!


----------



## spartancoaster

penguininaboat said:


> 50 degrees and sunny in Chicago in January...means Dove Grey and neon MAM. One of my HGs.
> 
> View attachment 1583262



I got this bad 2 months ago and haven't used it yet.  I need to!!


----------



## Robinn

Bomar deep red mab.  On my messy desk.  I am crazy busy at work right now so I need this view to keep me going.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Robinn said:


> Bomar deep red mab.  On my messy desk.  I am crazy busy at work right now so I need this view to keep me going.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584113



  That's stunning!!!!!!!


I went out shopping a bit this morning at the open air mall, just to get out in this nice weather.  Took my lovely teal snake embossed covet rocker.


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:


> Bomar deep red mab.  On my messy desk.  I am crazy busy at work right now so I need this view to keep me going.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584113



I think I just got drool on my keyboard.


----------



## Love4MK

Still using my pale gray Swing!  My mom keeps eyeballing it and telling me how much she loves it, lol.  I'm like, "Okay, okay!  I get it!  You can borrow it when I switch out!"


----------



## redweddy

I cheated on RM the past two days with my Lp dylan hobo -- but I am back now with a fierce PH zip devote!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> I cheated on RM the past two days with my Lp dylan hobo -- but I am back now with a fierce PH zip devote!
> 
> View attachment 1585085



Oh my.  I'm speechless (which is a rarity - ask my hubby  ).  I've never seen the Devote in purple before - that's gorgeous!!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> Oh my. I'm speechless (which is a rarity - ask my hubby  ). I've never seen the Devote in purple before - that's gorgeous!!


 

Thank you!  It is gorgeous!  And my first devote too...  It had been listed in Bonz by a lovely seller for the longest time -- I am so glad I bought it


----------



## Espinosa

Black Cat Mac for running errands!


----------



## saralaughs

eehlers said:


> Oh my. I'm speechless (which is a rarity - ask my hubby  ). I've never seen the Devote in purple before - that's gorgeous!!


 
I'm so with you on this.


Att lllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast.  My love has..._come along._

Gorgeous Devote!


----------



## Denverite

redweddy said:


> I cheated on RM the past two days with my Lp dylan hobo -- but I am back now with a fierce PH zip devote!
> 
> View attachment 1585085



That bag is GORGEOUS!! There have been a couple black haze zip devotes lately too for great prices


----------



## Denverite

Espinosa said:


> Black Cat Mac for running errands!




Love the Black Cat! Everyone has AMAZING bags today!!


----------



## laurenrr

finally packed up deep red beau and have it ready to go. its such a gorgeous color, i've no idea why i've never worn it before.tomorrow that will change!!


----------



## redweddy

saralaughs said:


> I'm so with you on this.
> 
> 
> Att lllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast.  My love has..._come along._
> 
> Gorgeous Devote!





Denverite said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!! There have been a couple black haze zip devotes lately too for great prices



Thanks ladies!  The devote is totally functional -- I don't know why I waited so long.  It's so easy to organize stuff in it because the base is flat and it's easy to get in and out of it.  The haze leather totally works with this structure!


----------



## ceedoan

My baby....... Black with gunmetal studs devote!!! I love this bad boy!!! He's so roomy (yes it's the one and only he in my collection lol!!)


----------



## ceedoan

redweddy said:
			
		

> I cheated on RM the past two days with my Lp dylan hobo -- but I am back now with a fierce PH zip devote!



So glad this devote went to a good home!!! It was just chillin on bonz for the longest time..... I almost bought this beauty but decided to go w/ a PH darling instead  hooray for devotes!!! Love 'em!!


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:
			
		

> So glad this devote went to a good home!!! It was just chillin on bonz for the longest time..... I almost bought this beauty but decided to go w/ a PH darling instead  hooray for devotes!!! Love 'em!!



Yup! Hooray for Devotes!!


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:


> My baby....... Black with gunmetal studs devote!!! I love this bad boy!!! He's so roomy (yes it's the one and only he in my collection lol!!)


 
Wow - I love the leather on this one!


----------



## gloryanh

Tired of sitting on the sidelines, I'm joining in!  

Light grey mini nikki with antique silver hardware, joined by her sisters wine mini nikki with gold hardware (if only MN's came in siggy hw!) and rose mini nikki with siggy hardware.


----------



## redweddy

gloryanh said:


> Tired of sitting on the sidelines, I'm joining in!
> 
> Light grey mini nikki with antique silver hardware, joined by her sisters wine mini nikki with gold hardware (if only MN's came in siggy hw!) and rose mini nikki with siggy hardware.


 

Beautiful!  I have the larger verson of your wine mini Nikki and I love the mixed hardware!  (I haven't worn her yet though because I am still rocking my PH zip devote!)


----------



## Espinosa

gloryanh said:


> Tired of sitting on the sidelines, I'm joining in!
> 
> Light grey mini nikki with antique silver hardware, joined by her sisters wine mini nikki with gold hardware (if only MN's came in siggy hw!) and rose mini nikki with siggy hardware.



*Glory*, I love the rose! Is the leather prone to scratching???


----------



## gloryanh

Espinosa said:


> *Glory*, I love the rose! Is the leather prone to scratching???



She's lambskin, so she's vein-y, but so soft and wonderful smelling. I'd say scratches are more visible on the light grey than rose. I totally recommend any of the old school lambskins, especially rose. Such a lovely color!


----------



## gloryanh

redweddy said:


> Beautiful!  I have the larger verson of your wine mini Nikki and I love the mixed hardware!  (I haven't worn her yet though because I am still rocking my PH zip devote!)



Its funny, I actually don't wear wine that much, she feels too dressy for normal, everyday wear, you know?


----------



## tobefetching

White RM MAM with red Coach heart scarf for Valentine's spirit!


----------



## Esquared72

tobefetching said:


> View attachment 1586672
> 
> 
> White RM MAM with red Coach heart scarf for Valentine's spirit!



I love the scarf!  She looks so put together with that extra pop of color.  Beautiful MAM - that leather looks divine!


----------



## purseprincess32

Today I carried a black MAC.  Tomorrow & this weekend Mini Beloved Vintage Violet


----------



## Esquared72

Black MAM still going strong.  In just the week and a half I've had her, she's becoming a lovely puddle of smoosh. 

I believe there may be a bit of a battle royale between this black lovely and my OS light gray Mattie, who will be arriving next week (just got shipment confirmation - woo hoo!!)


----------



## JennyErin

Pulled out Nior Nikki after cheating for quite a while, nice to be toting around an RM again!


----------



## saralaughs

Stonewash Blue Tess!


----------



## Fee4zy

Black shine 3 zip Rocker.  Going to U of Utah gymnastics meet tonight, need to have my hands free.


----------



## Marcey47715

A couple months ago, I got my first MAC. This past week, I got the new RM Delight for mark./Avon as a gift. I am IN LOVE. It's got studs and adjustable chain strap and business card pocket that has "RM  mark." embossed on it. SO classy, and bigger than my MAC, and it feels like leather. I have NEVER gotten so many compliments on a bag. I am an RM fan for life now!


----------



## redweddy

gloryanh said:


> Its funny, I actually don't wear wine that much, she feels too dressy for normal, everyday wear, you know?


 
I know what you mean -- yet at the same time I want to make the most out of having one so I am planning to move into my Wine nikki within the next few weeks


----------



## selkiewriter

BBW/MAMM- Such a little cutie pie!


----------



## gloryanh

Marcey47715 said:


> A couple months ago, I got my first MAC. This past week, I got the new RM Delight for mark./Avon as a gift. I am IN LOVE. It's got studs and adjustable chain strap and business card pocket that has "RM  mark." embossed on it. SO classy, and bigger than my MAC, and it feels like leather. I have NEVER gotten so many compliments on a bag. I am an RM fan for life now!



What does it look like? Pics please! :greengrin:


----------



## redweddy

My wine nikki hanging out at starbucks


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

date night!  Taking teal snake embossed covet rocker.


----------



## redweddy

Today I took my Mattie out for coffee.  I bought her preowned from Bonz a year ago - officially, she was custom purple.  I later found that custom purple is a dry kind of leather (not luscious at all) so I broke out a bottle of Tarrago aubergine dye and now she is reborn!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

^^That mattie looks great!!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> date night!  Taking teal snake embossed covet rocker.



Didn't have time to change out before I left today, so teal snake covet rocker again.  I love this bag.  So soft and such a pretty pop of color!


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> ^^That mattie looks great!!
> 
> Didn't have time to change out before I left today, so teal snake covet rocker again.  I love this bag.  So soft and such a pretty pop of color!



Thanks HGG!  
I've always been curious about the covet rockers...I have a covet satchel and I am really trying to love her but I find that it's either big bag or small bag for me and no bag in between. Maybe I will try a rocker then...

Pictures will help!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> Thanks HGG!
> I've always been curious about the covet rockers...I have a covet satchel and I am really trying to love her but I find that it's either big bag or small bag for me and no bag in between. Maybe I will try a rocker then...
> 
> Pictures will help!



Here is my covet rocker, it'd be cute if you tucked the strap in and hand held it too.  I have a small wallet, cheeky pouch, hand sanitizer, tissues, keys, cell and pack of gum in mine.


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Here is my covet rocker, it'd be cute if you tucked the strap in and hand held it too.  I have a small wallet, cheeky pouch, hand sanitizer, tissues, keys, cell and pack of gum in mine.



Wow! It's lovely! And a reasonable size for a small bag...I hope I find one in teal


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> Wow! It's lovely! And a reasonable size for a small bag...I hope I find one in teal



Thank you!  There are non embossed leathers too...if you don't like the snake embossing.  I recall seeing black, teal, grape, teal snake and black snake.  Not sure if there were others.


----------



## Marcey47715

gloryanh said:


> What does it look like? Pics please! :greengrin:




I'm so sorry for the delay! I'm a teacher and was on a class trip yesterday.  Here's my Delight - I moved into a tote for the weekend, so she's empty again. The only thing I thought I'd hate about her is that she's not real leather. I read here about RMs line for QVC and what a flop it was. She hit this one out of the ballpark, though. Delight is bigger than a MAC, but she FEELS like leather - soft and smooshy. And she can be worn as a clutch with the strap off, or as a shoulder bag or crossbody, depending on how you adjust the strap. My sister sells Avon, so she was able to get me and a couple of my fellow teachers the bag early  - they aren't being released for sale until sometime in the end of this month, I think? It's a $60 bag, but she got us a nice discount. But yeah, TOTALLY in love with this bag!


----------



## JennyErin

Light Grey MAM


----------



## Espinosa

C YA Later in tan.


----------



## Weekend shopper

This is the Mac that I will be wearing today.  I believe it is either called midnight or navy.  I got it at the SS sale last year in L.A.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm wearing chocolate brown with an oatmeal colored sweater today (I must be hungry when I talk about colors in terms of food!), so Ms. Sheena, the black MAM opted to take a rest today.  

But...that also means that I'm cheating on Becks today (the horror!) with my luggage Hamilton.  Gee, I guess this just means that I need to hunt down a brown RM!


----------



## saralaughs

eehlers said:


> I'm wearing chocolate brown with an oatmeal colored sweater today (I must be hungry when I talk about colors in terms of food!), so Ms. Sheena, the black MAM opted to take a rest today.
> 
> But...that also means that I'm cheating on Becks today (the horror!) with my luggage Hamilton. Gee, I guess this just means that I need to hunt down a brown RM!


 

May I reccomend Harewood.  Or Chocolate.  Or Cocoa.  All are lovely brown colors that I'm lusting after myself.

And yes, the food talk was so cute I opted to continue right with you!


----------



## Esquared72

saralaughs said:


> May I reccomend Harewood.  Or Chocolate.  Or Cocoa.  All are lovely brown colors that I'm lusting after myself.
> 
> And yes, the food talk was so cute I opted to continue right with you!



Mmmmm....cocoa....


----------



## Marcey47715

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 1592515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Mac that I will be wearing today.  I believe it is either called midnight or navy.  I got it at the SS sale last year in L.A.




GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Black & White Straw MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki


----------



## Weekend shopper

Marcey47715 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!



Thank you I really love the color of this MAC.


----------



## msspooky09

My black cat pink flu zip MAM! My favorite colors are black and pink, so just looking at this bag makes me happy!


----------



## annam

msspooky09 said:
			
		

> My black cat pink flu zip MAM! My favorite colors are black and pink, so just looking at this bag makes me happy!



Wowsers!! My favorite RM bag.


----------



## Espinosa

My newest MAM!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

tangerine mam


----------



## beachgirl38

Verdes MAM.  I swear I will wear this poor bag out!  The handles are starting to darken.


----------



## Sley16

Black Cat Nikki then switched into my FIG Mini Beloved for errands after work.


----------



## MoneyPennie

Black cat MAB's first day at work


----------



## AJ1025

MoneyPennie said:


> Black cat MAB's first day at work



Yay, so glad to see you carrying her!  Gorgeous modshot.  I'm with my new-to-me Stonewash Black MAB today- and loving it .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still using tangerine mam


----------



## MoneyPennie

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> Yay, so glad to see you carrying her!  Gorgeous modshot.  I'm with my new-to-me Stonewash Black MAB today- and loving it .



Where's your mod shot !??


----------



## MAGJES

MoneyPennie said:


> Black cat MAB's first day at work


You are gorgeous!
Love that bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Still using tangerine mam


We always seem to be bag twins ,
Do you still have Butter MAM?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> We always seem to be bag twins ,
> Do you still have Butter MAM?



Yes, I love butter leather.  It's so wonderful!


----------



## Esquared72

I don't have any RMs in the red family (or any truly red bags, which is shameful), so in honor of Valentine's Day this week, I am cheating on RM and moved into my MbMJ Baby Groovee in Wine. 

I had to significantly downsize the amount of carp I carry around, but he's so darn cute that I don't mind (yes, some of my bags are male :-P).

The main lesson here is that the hunt for a red RM must begin...suggestions???


----------



## Espinosa

I'm spending the afternoon at an antique market, so I'm toting around my rose mini nikki today.


----------



## baghag411

I'm moving into a Mini Nikki today. . . just not sure of the color. . . Noir, Deep Red, Charcoal Patent, or Wine. . .


----------



## AJ1025

Still with SW Black MAB.


----------



## Esquared72

baghag411 said:
			
		

> I'm moving into a Mini Nikki today. . . just not sure of the color. . . Noir, Deep Red, Charcoal Patent, or Wine. . .



I vote for Deep Red...Tuesday is Valentine's Day, after all!


----------



## baghag411

^^Yes, that's true.  I probably will wear black and white today.  Could use a little pop of color with Deep Red!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> I'm moving into a Mini Nikki today. . . just not sure of the color. . . Noir, Deep Red, Charcoal Patent, or Wine. . .



Deep red!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am still in tangerine mam


----------



## redweddy

Went out shopping with my new-to-me elephant mattie (love love love!)


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Went out shopping with my new-to-me elephant mattie (love love love!)



Love it! Looks like the elephant leather is nice and thick...should be quite the trooper!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Love it! Looks like the elephant leather is nice and thick...should be quite the trooper!



Thanks!  I didn't think I would love it this much especially since I like my bags scratch-free and this type of leather (while thick) scratches easily...but I find that the scratches make the bag look better so I am not going to buff any of them out!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Rockin my Purple Haze 3 zip MAC...adore this bag!


----------



## sandc

Red MAM with rosegold hw today.


----------



## Sley16

FIG Mini Beloved today, Noir Mini Nikki yesterday


----------



## Esquared72

Aww...who am I kidding? My cheat didn't last long. I just switched back into LG Mattie. I conditioned and Apple Garded her today, and she felt so soft and yummy that I just couldn't bear to put her back in her dustbag. :-P


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Aww...who am I kidding? My cheat didn't last long. I just switched back into LG Mattie. I conditioned and Apple Garded her today, and she felt so soft and yummy that I just couldn't bear to put her back in her dustbag. :-P



True minkette!


----------



## redweddy

Today I moved into my BBW MAB (love love love!)...and as if the basketweave was not enough - I just had to add a floral scarf!


----------



## MoneyPennie

redweddy said:
			
		

> Today I moved into my BBW MAB (love love love!)...and as if the basketweave was not enough - I just had to add a floral scarf!



Gasp !!!! Love it !!!!!


----------



## redweddy

MoneyPennie said:


> Gasp !!!! Love it !!!!!



I know!  Isn't it awesome?!  Just like your Black Cat MAB!


----------



## Esquared72

Nude/black ostrich MAM.  Heaven with two handles, I'm tellin' ya. 

Her romantic nature seemed appropriate given it's Valentine's Day (Happy  Day!), plus she looks pretty hot with red.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Happy s day ladies!
Carried Dark Red MAM today...*


----------



## saralaughs

Jade Nikki!


----------



## Esquared72

^^ Jade is such a gorgeous green.  Ahhhh...to find a Jade Mattie - that would be heaven.


----------



## saralaughs

eehlers said:


> ^^ Jade is such a gorgeous green. Ahhhh...to find a Jade Mattie - that would be heaven.


 

The leather is out of this world.  SO soft, thick, and just beautiful.


----------



## MJDaisy

BBW MAB


----------



## beachgirl38

Bbw mam


----------



## laurenrr

I am wearing glazed light grey rapture


----------



## discoAMOUR

laurenrr said:


> I am wearing glazed light grey rapture



Gorgeous mama!!!!!


----------



## laurenrr

discoAMOUR said:


> Gorgeous mama!!!!!


 
thanks Disco


----------



## rael

laurenrr said:


> I am wearing glazed light grey rapture


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Esquared72

Back with LG Mattie today...it's officially love.


----------



## JennyErin

Light grey MAM


----------



## lvsweetness

laurenrr said:


> I am wearing glazed light grey rapture



oh very cute, i love your scarf do u mind if i ask where u got it?


----------



## laurenrr

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> oh very cute, i love your scarf do u mind if i ask where u got it?



Not at all! I got it at the gap!


----------



## laurenrr

Sage/sand mattie


----------



## laurenrr

I don't know why my pictures end up sideways they are normal on my phone


----------



## Esquared72

laurenrr said:
			
		

> I don't know why my pictures end up sideways they are normal on my phone



Same thing has been happening to me when I upload from my phone.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Charcoal Patent MAB*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Charcoal Patent MAB*



Gorgeous!  Can't wait for my new-to-me MAB to arrive!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Is it the Wine MAB?  You're one lucky woman!!! I wanted that MAB so bad... I'll super take delight in seeing your photos and live vicariously through you! 


eehlers said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait for my new-to-me MAB to arrive!!


----------



## sandc

I was using my MK Hamilton, but my Purple Haze MAM just arrived and I think I'll switch right now.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with LG Mattie, and she's been a real trooper on what has been a miserable, rainy day today.  She's just the bestest.


----------



## Robinn

Violet mini Mattie for first day!  I love this leather.


----------



## laurenrr

Stonewash black mad with fleur de lis and I apologize if this posts sideways


----------



## Sley16

Noir mini Nikki


----------



## Voodoo

Studded FIG MAM w/ gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JennyErin

Navy Nikki


----------



## redweddy

Today I wore my new navy steady...wasn't in love with it when I first got it -- I am loving it now though 

It's smaller than my MAB but everything fit!


----------



## saralaughs

Awesome!!

Jade Nikki.  Still.  Hard leather (and color) to move out of.  Even though I really don't like carrying Nikki's when it's cold enough to warrant a coat.


----------



## Esquared72

saralaughs said:
			
		

> Awesome!!
> 
> Jade Nikki.  Still.  Hard leather (and color) to move out of.  Even though I really don't like carrying Nikki's when it's cold enough to warrant a coat.



[sigh] Ahhh...Jade. Someday that Jade Mattie shall be mine...


----------



## surlygirl

black supervova nikki. it's so heavy! lol.


----------



## beachgirl38

verdes MAM - Took her to NYC for the day and spilled lemonade on her! Only a few spots but still!


----------



## MoneyPennie

OS chocolate MAB. My friends kitten was in there as I was trying to leave. I was laughing so hard it blurred the pic


----------



## Robinn

I love a kitten stowaway!!!  

I just changed from my BBW MAM to Glazed Espresso MAB.  I need the extra space to tote documents to & from work.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

It's a black nikki kind of day


----------



## Esquared72

Hangin' with Sheena, the sexy black MAM, today.


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> It's a black nikki kind of day



Gah!  What a gorgeous black puddle.


----------



## sandc

Purple Haze MAM.


----------



## tejava

Fine Wine MAC.


----------



## Bostonbean84

My wine mam


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> Purple Haze MAM.



Wow. I love this!!! What other colors did the zip mam come in? I love the look of this style.


----------



## Esquared72

Wine MAB


----------



## Bostonbean84

I cant bring myself to switch bags today cause i love it so much....wine mam it is again.


----------



## laurenrr

Tangerine plan b


----------



## AF1330

My new black/rose gold cassanova! love it!


----------



## bonchicgenre

MAC black with blue zipper!


----------



## besabonita

laurenrr said:


> Tangerine plan b



Looking Haute!!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

CHEATING! Although RM is and always will be among my favorite bags, I pulled this beauty from the archives and have fallen madly in love with her again.  Will be back soon, RM...promise!  

Isabella Fiore Whipflash Audra *sigh*

They don't write 'em like that anymore
They just don't write 'em like that anymore
Ah-ah-ah, ah-ah-ah-ah, aaah


----------



## laurenrr

besabonita said:


> Looking Haute!!


 

aw thanks! good to see you!


----------



## spartancoaster

Avalon Bleu said:


> CHEATING! Although RM is and always will be among my favorite bags, I pulled this beauty from the archives and have fallen madly in love with her again.  Will be back soon, RM...promise!
> 
> Isabella Fiore Whipflash Audra *sigh*
> 
> They don't write 'em like that anymore
> They just don't write 'em like that anymore
> Ah-ah-ah, ah-ah-ah-ah, aaah
> 
> View attachment 1613029



Love that bag!  I sold my IF Audra a while ago, but I did keep my IF wallet and just switched back into it.


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

Black Cat Loveletter Messenger Crossbody with gunmetal flowerstuds. Yeah, I'm new, and it shows


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I've been cheating with my small coach Sophia...was in persimmon, then moved in to black. Love the size and style.  Still love my RM's and have a new to me RM that just arrived today I will share in a bit.


----------



## Cait

Glazed Brown Croc Embossed MAB

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

LG Mattie!


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

Black Bronze Wash Main Squeeze


----------



## bonchicgenre

Mac black w/ gold hardware!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Ack!  There was a wallet??!!  I don't remember it.  Was it matching?  Oh lord, please say no or the hunt will begin!  



spartancoaster said:


> Love that bag! I sold my IF Audra a while ago, but I did keep my IF wallet and just switched back into it.


----------



## spartancoaster

Avalon Bleu said:


> Ack!  There was a wallet??!!  I don't remember it.  Was it matching?  Oh lord, please say no or the hunt will begin!



I wouldn't be surprised if she had a matching wallet to your bag.  I have the IF "Anchors Away" wallet and I love it.  I get so many compliments on it and all my friends want to buy it off of me.


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Ahh, very cool!




spartancoaster said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she had a matching wallet to your bag. I have the IF "Anchors Away" wallet and I love it. I get so many compliments on it and all my friends want to buy it off of me.


----------



## Esquared72

Orange mini MAC today...shopping and lunch with my mom. Also taking my new Cory pouch out for a spin.


----------



## redweddy

I have been cheating on RM with Clare Vivier but today I broke out one of my HGs!  Stonewash Blue Nikki!

Love love love!


----------



## Sley16

&#8593; GORGEOUS!! Stonewash Blue has been on my list for awhile..

I wore my FIG Mini Beloved today.  The crossbody strap sure came in handy while trudging through over a foot of snow we got last night!


----------



## laurenrr

Still tangerine mini b look how vibrant the leather is


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MK Hamilton today. (sorry, Rebecca)


----------



## tobefetching

Electric blue MAM! With the cute Coach Scottie representing my dog Shaggy!


----------



## Esquared72

Black MAM with blue zipper track.  She's my go-to bag and my BFF.


----------



## Esquared72

tobefetching said:


> View attachment 1619219
> 
> 
> Electric blue MAM! With the cute Coach Scottie representing my dog Shaggy!



That blue is so vibrant and gorgeous - I can't stop staring at her!!!


----------



## tobefetching

eehlers said:
			
		

> That blue is so vibrant and gorgeous - I can't stop staring at her!!!



Neither can I! She's under my desk and I peek at her throughout the day. Lol.


----------



## saralaughs

tobefetching said:


> View attachment 1619219
> 
> 
> Electric blue MAM! With the cute Coach Scottie representing my dog Shaggy!


 
I'm wearing my rocker (same leather) today and OMG.  So, so, so pretty.  I LOVE this bag.


----------



## redweddy

tobefetching said:


> View attachment 1619219
> 
> 
> Electric blue MAM! With the cute Coach Scottie representing my dog Shaggy!


 
Your Coach scottie is adorable!  I love your blue bag too (of course!)


----------



## Robinn

I have been in my Wine Matinee for 5 days now.  I have my purses all hidden away while i build new storage, so i havent been able to change...plus the wine bag goes with all outfits!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Denim paramour


----------



## sandc

Still in my PH MAM.  Can't seem to make myslf switch out just yet.  Got a compliment just last night at the salon.


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Denim paramour



Oh my, but that's awfully purty.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with sexy black MAM - love her so.  

Will probably officially cheat tomorrow and switch into MJ Blake (he still has his YC tag on right now, which once removed, means I can't return...I think it will officially be snipped off tonight).


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Oh my, but that's awfully purty.



Thanks!  It's really more of a cornflower blue.  So cheery and pretty.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MbMJ today...


----------



## inspclouseau56

Gorgeous!! I'm cheating as well with my LVSpeedy30!





eehlers said:


> Cheating with MbMJ today...


----------



## MissRed

Brown Nikki w/ gold hardware. Breaking this baby in.


----------



## beachgirl38

New to me from Bonz black MAM with siggy hw and mosaic lining. puddle of smoosh.


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> New to me from Bonz black MAM with siggy hw and mosaic lining. puddle of smoosh.



Ooh...pics?? Sounds heavenly!!


----------



## doi

beachgirl38 said:


> New to me from Bonz black MAM with siggy hw and mosaic lining. puddle of smoosh.



I'm with eehlers! Pics please! Sounds so wonderful!!


----------



## Cocolo

my long sought after Purple Snake Nikki.  I love this bag more and more with each use.  Still not sure if it's embossed leather or microfiber, just as heavy as my leather Nikkis, but the glazed snake finish lets me carry her when it's lightly drizzling without worry.  Just wipe her off and you'd never know she was out in the rain.


----------



## Cocolo

eehlers said:


> Ooh...pics?? Sounds heavenly!!



I'd love to see the pictures too.  I'd love a bag with that lining.


----------



## Esquared72

Getting ready to head to the airport with Wine MAB. New Orleans, here I come.


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:
			
		

> Getting ready to head to the airport with Wine MAB. New Orleans, here I come.



Oops! Forgot the pic. :-P


----------



## redweddy

No matter how enamored I can get with other brands - my RM MABs always call me back...


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

My "New To You" Zip Rocker in Mustard Croc, yeah : )


----------



## travelerscloset

*BH Zip MAM...*


----------



## spartancoaster

Blue wave mam with flu orange piping!


----------



## MoneyPennie

spartancoaster said:
			
		

> Blue wave mam with flu orange piping!



Post pic !!


----------



## Robinn

Bomar wine MAB.  It is appearing a bit brown in this pict...but is red irl.


----------



## MoneyPennie

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> BH Zip MAM...



I really want a bag with birdie lining


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> BH Zip MAM...



That leather, that color, that hardware!  Love it! When did this style come out? Ive never seen that for sale new.


----------



## tobefetching

Ok, finally breaking this beautiful beast in! With my Coach piggy charm.


----------



## redweddy

tobefetching said:


> Ok, finally breaking this beautiful beast in! With my Coach piggy charm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631561



Pretty!


----------



## MissRed

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Ok, finally breaking this beautiful beast in! With my Coach piggy charm.



How cute!


----------



## Esquared72

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Ok, finally breaking this beautiful beast in! With my Coach piggy charm.



Love it! And the pig charm is too cute.


----------



## redweddy

Today I took my hello kitty satchel to work! Love love love!


----------



## spartancoaster

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> Post pic !!








Here you go.


----------



## ceedoan

redweddy said:


> today i took my hello kitty satchel to work! Love love love!
> 
> View attachment 1632066




omg so gorgeous!! Yay!!!! I'm soooo glad to see hk satchel out and about instead of stored safely away


----------



## ceedoan

tobefetching said:


> Ok, finally breaking this beautiful beast in! With my Coach piggy charm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631561



this MAM makes me so happy!!!!! hooray for all the colors spring and summer will bring!!


----------



## MoneyPennie

spartancoaster said:
			
		

> Here you go.



I think yours is the only bag I have seen like this.


----------



## ceedoan

PH DARLING..... IS SO MY DARLING! I'VE SAID IT BEFORE AND WILL SAY IT AGAIN..... HAZE LEATHERS ROCK, THEY'RE INDESTRUCTIBLE!!!!


----------



## MissRed

spartancoaster said:
			
		

> Here you go.



Perfect bag to take to a Knicks game.


----------



## spartancoaster

MoneyPennie said:


> I think yours is the only bag I have seen like this.


 
It's in my avatar pic too, which shows the color better than the pic I took earlier.  Unfortunately, the blue is fading on a lot of the bag.


----------



## MoneyPennie

spartancoaster said:
			
		

> It's in my avatar pic too, which shows the color better than the pic I took earlier.  Unfortunately, the blue is fading on a lot of the bag.



Oh that's sad !!!! Have you thought about having it refreshed?


----------



## spartancoaster

Definitely sad.  I probably will do something with it at some point.  It's such a pretty bag.


----------



## finer_woman

For the past couple of weeks i've been carrying the first RM that I bought back in '09 Navy Patent MAM with silver siggy HW


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MJ Blake today


----------



## Esquared72

Light gray Mattie...she's a great shopping buddy.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday I carried my Grape MAM w/ gold studs and today I cheated Treesje Mason crossbody in green.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with trusty LG Mattie - I love how she keeps me organized (since I'm usually such a hot mess on that front!).


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki  Ain't she just about the purtiest darn thing you've ever seen?


----------



## travelerscloset

^ that looks yummy eehlers!

Black MAB...


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> ^ that looks yummy eehlers!
> 
> Black MAB...



I want to raid your MAB collection! I love my black/blue zip MAM, but oh...if she only had silver hardware!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating today (sorry, Rebecca) with Badgley Mischka.


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM - without a doubt, my favorite RM bag.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*!  No, no, no *buts* lady - You're black/blue zip MAM made me want to have one too!  Just so happens I got it in MAB! 

... carried my DG Mattie today...










eehlers said:


> I want to raid your MAB collection! I love my black/blue zip MAM, but oh...if she only had silver hardware!


----------



## beachgirl38

Black MAM w/ blue zipper - wow it is so hard to choose which one to wear now that I have my 4 dream MAMs!


----------



## AJ1025

Been with Dark Turquoise Zip MAB for the past few days!


----------



## travelerscloset

oh my... DT Zip MAB is my UHG... I hope to have my very own some day...


AJ1025 said:


> Been with Dark Turquoise Zip MAB for the past few days!


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> oh my... DT Zip MAB is my UHG... I hope to have my very own some day...



You will!!  Sending lots of positive vibes to you and your search!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *AJ*!  


AJ1025 said:


> You will!! Sending lots of positive vibes to you and your search!


----------



## tobefetching

Of course


----------



## ceedoan

choco/ivory BW MAM again today!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black/white straw MAM*


----------



## AJ1025

Black SW MAB


----------



## Esquared72

Nude/black ostrich MAM


----------



## sandc

I'm cheating on RM today with LV.


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MK Hamilton today.


----------



## legacychristy

My almond MAC. Not really in love with her anymore though


----------



## redweddy

Today I went to work with my newest baby - my stonewash black Hello Kitty satchel!

Love, love, love!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Today I went to work with my newest baby - my stonewash black Hello Kitty satchel!
> 
> Love, love, love!



Beautiful! Love it. Congrats on this rare beauty!!


----------



## beachgirl38

chocolate MAM


----------



## MissRed

Stone Nikki!  First day out!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Love it. Congrats on this rare beauty!!



Thanks much eehlers!  I just love these HK bags! Now if I can only find the HK coin purse!


----------



## legacychristy

Black quilted swing. Love her!


----------



## redweddy

legacychristy said:


> Black quilted swing. Love her!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My new to me Steady!


----------



## redweddy

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> My new to me Steady!



Love it!!


----------



## sandc

Decided to get out my trusty black Rikki.  Haven't worn this bag in a while. I almost forgot how soft and smooshy the leather is.


----------



## sandc

scoobiesmomma said:


> My new to me Steady!


 
Great color for spring! I like it.


----------



## Esquared72

LG Mattie - she's so cute.


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> Today I went to work with my newest baby - my stonewash black Hello Kitty satchel!
> 
> Love, love, love!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1650911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1650914



I spy a Tokidoki pouch in that satchel!  I love my Tokidoki pouches!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> My new to me Steady!



This is so pretty!  I didn't realize the Steady had a zip-top - I thought they all had the magnet openings.  I love it!!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> I spy a Tokidoki pouch in that satchel! I love my Tokidoki pouches!


 
Good eye!  Yes, that is a Tokidoki pouch!  Got it from Sephora -- I love it too!


----------



## Denverite

Periwinkle/black mam


----------



## redweddy

I decided to I needed some MAM-love today!  Here is my electric blue MAM with the cheetah lining and antique silver hardware...





I don't how to feel about her newer leathers...but then I remember way back when I bought my first RM which happened to be a glazed espresso MAB.  I had no idea it would become so rare and so sought-after!  I foolishly sold it a year later


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> This is so pretty!  I didn't realize the Steady had a zip-top - I thought they all had the magnet openings.  I love it!!



Apparently the zip tops were a Gilt-group release -- there's one on Bonz now in brown


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> I decided to I needed some MAM-love today!  Here is my electric blue MAM with the cheetah lining and antique silver hardware...
> 
> I don't how to feel about her newer leathers...but then I remember way back when I bought my first RM which happened to be a glazed espresso MAB.  I had no idea it would become so rare and so sought-after!  I foolishly sold it a year later



I love the silver hardware against that blue!

It's funny...we never realize at the time that our bags could become coveted old school classics! I had a few Coaches from about 15 years ago - those amazing thick leather ones - that I've since sold or gifted and I could kick myself now! (but they seem to be bringing some of those old styles back this fall, so maybe.... )


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> I love the silver hardware against that blue!
> 
> It's funny...we never realize at the time that our bags could become coveted old school classics! I had a few Coaches from about 15 years ago - those amazing thick leather ones - that I've since sold or gifted and I could kick myself now! (but they seem to be bringing some of those old styles back this fall, so maybe.... )



Yup!  That's why even if I have mixed feelings about this bag (which is beautiful by the way -- it's just not old school), I am holding on to it...

By the way, I love that wine MAB on your avatar!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Apparently the zip tops were a Gilt-group release -- there's one on Bonz now in brown



I saw that today. Definitely tempted, but I'm waaaay banned right now after buying a watch today, a MAM earlier this week, and a MAC last week.  Guessing it'll get snapped up before too long!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Yup!  That's why even if I have mixed feelings about this bag (which is beautiful by the way -- it's just not old school), I am holding on to it...
> 
> By the way, I love that wine MAB on your avatar!



Thanks! It's my gradient wine from a fab tPF'er. Absolutely best leather ever - I've been known to just sit and pet it...makes the kitties quite jealous.


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> Thanks! It's my gradient wine from a fab tPF'er. Absolutely best leather ever - I've been known to just sit and pet it...makes the kitties quite jealous.



 Aaww...poor kitties!  But that bag is fabulous!


----------



## Esquared72

Crazy downpours today, so cheating with my Longchamp small shoulder in red to run some errands.


----------



## jojon21

Beige Pink MAM!


----------



## sandc

Purple Haze MAM today


----------



## redweddy

sandc said:
			
		

> Purple Haze MAM today



Lovely!  All these PH MAMs are making me want one! &#128516;


----------



## redweddy

Went to TJ Maxx with my elephant mattie!!


----------



## laurenrr

redweddy said:
			
		

> Went to TJ Maxx with my elephant mattie!!



Beautiful!


----------



## redweddy

laurenrr said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Thank you much! Isn't she just? Love, love, love!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated this weekend- LV Bedford in lavender- oldie but a goodie in excellent condition!


----------



## Love4MK

MAC (black) with gold hardware ... Love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MJ Blake today, but Woven Taupe MAM is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## Fleurine

Persimmon MAB with sig HW


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black MAC.


----------



## Esquared72

New taupe MAM - think I'll be carting her around for a while.


----------



## sandc

Thought I'd bring my red with rosegold MAM out today. It's been a bit.


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> New taupe MAM - think I'll be carting her around for a while.


 
I'm loving this color.


----------



## Esquared72

^^ So pretty!! I love the rose gold against the red, and that red is such a great, Spring-y pop of color!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> I'm loving this color.



Thanks!  I'm really happy with it.  This bag is still on sale at Muse Ten for 25% off....just sayin'.


----------



## spartancoaster

Cheetah loveletter mam!


----------



## Esquared72

Woven Taupe MAM


----------



## Fleurine

*Sea green  MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

I've seen photos of your RMs *Fleurine*!  Amazing collection!!!! 



Fleurine said:


> *Sea green MAB*


----------



## beachgirl38

bbw mam!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my LP Medium Dylan Tote in Dark Olive. I've been neglecting it horribly and it's one of my favorite bags! Ain't it purty?


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> Cheating with my LP Medium Dylan Tote in Dark Olive. I've been neglecting it horribly and it's one of my favorite bags! Ain't it purty?


 
Oooh I love that LP Dylan Tote!  

BBW MAM again - becoming soft & smooshy already!!


----------



## MAGJES

Scarlett MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Admittedly, I have been using a coach bag for a while now.  I needed something lightweight, and this bag is soooo light and very roomy.  Gray chevron lindsey


----------



## Denverite

Carried Distressed  MAM today!


----------



## travelerscloset

*PH Zip MAM*


----------



## MissRed

Took my new to me Wine Nikki out for a spin today. I love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

MissRed said:
			
		

> Took my new to me Wine Nikki out for a spin today. I love this bag!



So pretty!! Congrats! I love wine leather.  And, I should use my Nikki more often.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> So pretty!! Congrats! I love wine leather.  And, I should use my Nikki more often.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks eehlers!  It is broken in so well that it just hugs my body. I need to wear my other Nikki's more often too so they can get this smoothly!  I don't think I want to put this one away though!


----------



## sandc

Nude/Black Ostrich MAM went to my cousin's bridal shower and then out to dinner with DH last night.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM*



Love it! Of course 



MissRed said:


> Took my new to me Wine Nikki out for a spin today. I love this bag!



Love wine leather.  I'm really sad they don't make bags with it anymore.  Looks great!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> Nude/Black Ostrich MAM went to my cousin's bridal shower and then out to dinner with DH last night.



Ahhh...nude/black ostrich. The perfect amount of romance for a bridal shower. I'll have to pull mine out again soon. So many bags and so little time. And now that my HG is en route, I'm afraid the other girls will be jealous for a bit. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*^ that was yesterday's.  And today...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Love the top and scarf *MissRed*!  and of course that Nikki!


MissRed said:


> Took my new to me Wine Nikki out for a spin today. I love this bag!


 

She's lovely *sandc*! 


sandc said:


> Nude/Black Ostrich MAM went to my cousin's bridal shower and then out to dinner with DH last night.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> ^ that was yesterday's.  And today...



Look at that smoosh! Heavenly.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

DH teased me endlessly as he caught me several times caressing the leather! LOL! 


eehlers said:


> Look at that smoosh! Heavenly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## redweddy

Today I went out to lunch carrying my new-to-me Saks exclusive RM MAC with rose gold hardware!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Today I went out to lunch carrying my new-to-me Saks exclusive RM MAC with rose gold hardware!



How cool is that????

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> How cool is that????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi eerhlers!  I love love love it! Got a great deal on it too!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used butter mam today


----------



## beachgirl38

bbw mam


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Love the top and scarf MissRed!  and of course that Nikki!
> 
> She's lovely sandc!



Thanks travelers!  I looooove red!


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Used butter mam today



Lovely!  It does look like butter!


----------



## doi

redweddy said:
			
		

> Today I went out to lunch carrying my new-to-me Saks exclusive RM MAC with rose gold hardware!



Oooohh. This is NICE! It looks so pretty and so cool at the same time.  It's like a bag that doesn't know how pretty it is!  I like!


----------



## MoneyPennie

Tangerine MAB and I almost died at the gym together this morning. Note the destroyed water bottles.


----------



## sandc

MoneyPennie said:


> Tangerine MAB and I almost died at the gym together this morning. Note the destroyed water bottles.


 
So pretty for spring!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today-Large purple patent- Coach Zoe and over the weekend Mini Beloved Vintage Violet.


----------



## MissRed

Okay so I was able to tear myself away from my wine Nikki for a day and took my plum MAB with rose gold hw out for the first time. She matched my outfit better. 




Riding shotgun!




Chillin on my desk. 




Standing up!




Up you go!  In my cabinet until lunch time.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm carrying Lady Jade Mattie today.


----------



## allurella

i'm taking my brand new (got it today!) desire out today!


----------



## Esquared72

Taupe MAM.  I'm wearing a bright persimmon-y orange today, so Lady Jade opted to sit this one out.


----------



## MissRed

Plum MAB w RG hw, and RM baby g watch.


----------



## Esquared72

I downsized to a smaller wallet this morning and am going to take Warm Gray MAC shopping with me today. I was going to gift her to my mom, but perhaps she'll be able to turn me into a MAC convert. Stay tuned...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black mini nikki


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> I downsized to a smaller wallet this morning and am going to take Warm Gray MAC shopping with me today. I was going to gift her to my mom, but perhaps she'll be able to turn me into a MAC convert. Stay tuned...



Wow, she looks even better in natural light!


----------



## Esquared72

MissRed said:
			
		

> Wow, she looks even better in natural light!



Thanks! I actually enjoyed hanging out with MAC today. I still think for its size it's kinda heavy, but for a day of shopping it fit the essentials and let me be hands free. It just may have earned a permanent slot in the rotation.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dark Red MAM*


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday & part of this weekend: LV Bedford Lavender & Today- Chanel classic WOC in black.


----------



## Esquared72

Back with Jade Mattie. Going to SIL's house for dinner. Was talking to her yesterday and describing Lady Jade, so she insisted I bring it today. Like SIL had to twist my arm...LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Black cat pyramid stud Nikki.....ssooooo soft


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Black cat pyramid stud Nikki.....ssooooo soft



Great Choice!!!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Black Cat Mini Rikki


----------



## Esquared72

I switched into Butter Nikki today. I haven't been feeling the Nikki love lately because she tends to turn into an amorphous black hole. But I love the color and leather so much! So, I'm going to give her a spin for a few days and see if I can fall in love again. I went pouch crazy in the hopes that less little stuff floating around in the bag will help.


----------



## ceedoan

Cheated with Mr. Rocco yesterday.....


----------



## discoAMOUR

Whenever  cheat on RM, it's usually with my Treesje Port Travel tote...which I ADORE! But as of late, I have been carrying a piece of RM with me whenever I carry my Treesje tote...A cute Mustard Croc tassle I bought at the FAll 2011 NYC SS. It's too cute!!! And always, I carry with me an LP pouch I've been using as a wallet becasue it fits in every size bag...LP Red Croc took a sneak in there too.


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Whenever  cheat on RM, it's usually with my Treesje Port Travel tote...which I ADORE! But as of late, I have been carrying a piece of RM with me whenever I carry my Treesje tote...A cute Mustard Croc tassle I bought at the FAll 2011 NYC SS. It's too cute!!! And always, I carry with me an LP pouch I've been using as a wallet becasue it fits in every size bag...LP Red Croc took a sneak in there too.



I love the tassel! So even when you cheat, you still have a piece of RM with you.


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> I love the tassel! So even when you cheat, you still have a piece of RM with you.



I am a die-hard fan of RM...and this makes cheating feel a WHOLE LOT less guilty! lol It's like, "RM...no worrie, I stil got your back!" :sunnies  lolol


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Whenever  cheat on RM, it's usually with my Treesje Port Travel tote...which I ADORE! But as of late, I have been carrying a piece of RM with me whenever I carry my Treesje tote...A cute Mustard Croc tassle I bought at the FAll 2011 NYC SS. It's too cute!!! And always, I carry with me an LP pouch I've been using as a wallet becasue it fits in every size bag...LP Red Croc took a sneak in there too.



I have the port tote too!  And it is the only Treesje that I own 

Love your little piece of RM to go with it!


----------



## Fleurine

travelerscloset said:


> I've seen photos of your RMs *Fleurine*! Amazing collection!!!!


 Thanks! Today I am wearing my grey cat MAB (the gray, which now is looking more beige, and neon pink)...unfortunately I have been collecting a few H bags as well...Oh well, Happy Easter/Passover>


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> I have the port tote too!  And it is the only Treesje that I own
> 
> Love your little piece of RM to go with it!



Thanks so much!!! 

Isn't the Port tote SOO amazing! It fits everything, looks AMAZING...and is my Go-to for EVERYTHING! It just puddles now...makes my heart weak, I love it so. I'm glad you love yours, as well. It's definitely worth having. 

I would get another one if I could, maybe the green skulls one.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Gray gator embossed covet satchel


----------



## discoAMOUR

hisgeekygrrrl said:


> gray gator embossed covet satchel



Gorgeoussssss!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

H!  amazing! which Hermes style is your fave? Where can I checkout your collection?



Fleurine said:


> Thanks! Today I am wearing my grey cat MAB (the gray, which now is looking more beige, and neon pink)...unfortunately I have been collecting a few H bags as well...Oh well, Happy Easter/Passover>


----------



## redweddy

Cheating on RM today...but I do have my Allowance pouch in it!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> Whenever  cheat on RM, it's usually with my Treesje Port Travel tote...which I ADORE! But as of late, I have been carrying a piece of RM with me whenever I carry my Treesje tote...*A cute Mustard Croc tassle I bought at the FAll 2011 NYC SS. It's too cute!!! *And always, I carry with me an LP pouch I've been using as a wallet becasue it fits in every size bag...*LP Red Croc took a sneak in there too*.



deedee!! i love your RM mustard croc tassel!! it's such a cute pop of color with your treesje port travel tote!!! btw, your tassel is making me vey excited to get my mustard croc MAMM!!!  i also love your LP red croc pouch!! i love embossed leather so much - i think it looks so luxe! makes me miss the red ostrich wallet on a chain i sent back. booooo!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> deedee!! i love your RM mustard croc tassel!! it's such a cute pop of color with your treesje port travel tote!!! btw, your tassel is making me vey excited to get my mustard croc MAMM!!!  i also love your LP red croc pouch!! i love embossed leather so much - i think it looks so luxe! makes me miss the red ostrich wallet on a chain i sent back. booooo!



Thanks lovie! I can't wait to see you new Mustard Croc MAMM. I wanted one for so long, but after I bought my Lemon Treesje Mini Asher, I realized I couldn't have two small yellow bags, specifically because their colors are so close. And I adore the mini Asher to much to let it go. I want to see a TON of pics tho from you!!! I know you're gonna look TOO CUTE with it. I'll have to live vicariously through you...and I'm great at doing that! LOLOL


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> Cheating on RM today...but I do have my Allowance pouch in it!
> 
> View attachment 1675237



Love that Allowance pouch. Such a nice looking leather!


----------



## Cait

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Gray gator embossed covet satchel


 
That's mouth-watering beautiful!  is the Covet heavy though?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cait said:


> That's mouth-watering beautiful!  is the Covet heavy though?



Thank you.  Depends on what you consider heavy.  It's lighter than a mac I think, but heavier than my coach nylon chevron lindsey.  I don't find it too heavy.


----------



## ceedoan

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Gray gator embossed covet satchel



i'm a sucker for embossed leather!! this is GORGEOUS!!! AND it's lighter than a MAC?!??!! get outta here!! wow, that's impressive!! btw, u have really amazing RM's in your collection HGG - have u ever done a collection thread???


----------



## doi

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Gray gator embossed covet satchel



Wow!  That is just beautiful!!!

Yeah, HGG!  Do you gave a collection thread?  Always have wanted to see all your bags.  You gave beautiful pieces!


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

ceedoan said:


> i'm a sucker for embossed leather!! this is GORGEOUS!!! AND it's lighter than a MAC?!??!! get outta here!! wow, that's impressive!! btw, u have really amazing RM's in your collection HGG - have u ever done a collection thread???



I think it is lighter....that chain strap really adds weight on the mac. 



doi said:


> Wow!  That is just beautiful!!!
> 
> Yeah, HGG!  Do you gave a collection thread?  Always have wanted to see all your bags.  You gave beautiful pieces!



Thanks.  No, I don't really have a collection thread.  I have pared down a lot over time though.  I have tried to keep just the ones I find myself using.  Too many bags were just sitting not getting used.


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Copper Mac!


----------



## MissRed

Plum MAB today but ran out to lunch with the Cory pouch. So convenient!


----------



## Cocolo

Purple & Black Snake Nikki.  I love this bag.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cocolo said:


> Purple & Black Snake Nikki.  I love this bag.


that is an awesome and fierce nikki!  love it!


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks so much.  Slowly building my rm collection.  Just won the Purple Alligator Nikki in my avatar from Private Sale (out of BBOS)  They said the condition is "great" both inside and out, so I'm very anxious for it to arrive.  That will be my 5th Purple Nikki.  I seriously to score another Mab in a purple.  That is the only RM I have just one of.


----------



## AJ1025

Fire Engine MAB!!


----------



## Esquared72

Okay, so Butter Nikki totally clashed with today's outfit.  And yes, I know I should be coordinating my outfits to my bags and not the other way around - it's only what's fair to the bags!  But, alas, I broke the rules today, so I'm cheating (I promise - Butter Babe will be back in rotation tomorrow!).  In my defense, though I am with MK today, at least I'm still using my RM pouches!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Butter Nikki







eehlers said:


> Okay, so Butter Nikki totally clashed with today's outfit.  And yes, I know I should be coordinating my outfits to my bags and not the other way around - it's only what's fair to the bags!  But, alas, I broke the rules today, so I'm cheating (I promise - Butter Babe will be back in rotation tomorrow!).  In my defense, though I am with MK today, at least I'm still using my RM pouches!!


----------



## redweddy

Today I am on a plane with my new 'boyfriend'


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Okay, so Butter Nikki totally clashed with today's outfit.  And yes, I know I should be coordinating my outfits to my bags and not the other way around - it's only what's fair to the bags!  But, alas, I broke the rules today, so I'm cheating (I promise - Butter Babe will be back in rotation tomorrow!).  In my defense, though I am with MK today, at least I'm still using my RM pouches!!



lol..love that!



redweddy said:


> Today I am on a plane with my new 'boyfriend'
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677572



Your new boyfriend sure is handsome!


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Okay, so Butter Nikki totally clashed with today's outfit. And yes, I know I should be coordinating my outfits to my bags and not the other way around - it's only what's fair to the bags! But, alas, I broke the rules today, so I'm cheating (I promise - Butter Babe will be back in rotation tomorrow!). In my defense, though I am with MK today, at least I'm still using my RM pouches!!


 
  I'm cheating with my black MK Hamilton today and I also have 2 RM pouches inside (one big and one small, although my large pouch is red and the small is black).

I think cheating with the MK Hamilton is allowed. It's too awesome of a bag.


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Your new boyfriend sure is handsome!



Just like your stingray Covet!


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> Just like your stingray Covet!



Awww Shucks!


----------



## Esquared72

Look who was feeling lonely and asked if she could come with me to work today.  She's so darn cute, how could I say no?


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## Esquared72

^^ Look how she shimmers in the light.  So pretty - I can see why there's been such a Purple Haze Craze lately!  Of course, now I have Jimi Hendrix stuck in my head... "Excuse me, while I kiss the sky"


----------



## travelerscloset

Very sharp!


eehlers said:


> Look who was feeling lonely and asked if she could come with me to work today. She's so darn cute, how could I say no?


----------



## travelerscloset

:giggles:


eehlers said:


> ^^ Look how she shimmers in the light. So pretty - I can see why there's been such a Purple Haze Craze lately! *Of course, now I have Jimi Hendrix stuck in my head... "Excuse me, while I kiss the sky"*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Look who was feeling lonely and asked if she could come with me to work today.  She's so darn cute, how could I say no?



Poor butter nikki  

I'm in denim nikki..


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Poor butter nikki
> 
> I'm in denim nikki..



LOL - yeah, I know.  I keep trying, but for me she's like one of those pretty, high maintenance girls - I think she's gorgeous, but find her difficult to work with on a daily basis.    I'll keep making the effort, because I think she's definitely worth it!!


----------



## MoneyPennie

Cheesy modeling photo of new bal !


----------



## MoneyPennie

Opps double post


----------



## Cait

Your Bal is gorgeous! Is it the new Gris Poivre?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MoneyPennie

Cait said:
			
		

> Your Bal is gorgeous! Is it the new Gris Poivre?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



No it's papyrus with RGGH


----------



## beachgirl38

bbw mam - getting smooshier & smoshier!


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> ^^ Look how she shimmers in the light.  So pretty - I can see why there's been such a Purple Haze Craze lately!  Of course, now I have Jimi Hendrix stuck in my head... "Excuse me, while I kiss the sky"



she started that purple haze craze!!! still searching.....


----------



## legacychristy

Taking my grey mini mac and purple Benjamins wallet to dinner tonight


----------



## purseprincess32

Today I carried my vintage violet Mini Beloved.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MJ Blake today...


----------



## ceedoan

cheated w/ Rocco again


----------



## Esquared72

Still with MJ Blake :shame:


----------



## MissRed

ceedoan said:
			
		

> cheated w/ Rocco again



Cee, you look gorgeous!  Rocco is the perfect companion!


----------



## MissRed

Pulled out stone Nikki yesterday. I tried to match my shirt.


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> cheated w/ Rocco again



Damn hottie! You look great. Love the Rocco on you.


----------



## TaraP

MissRed said:


> Pulled out stone Nikki yesterday. I tried to match my shirt.



Nikki looks perfect on you! Love that you matched your shirt, it looks great. You look hot!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Love the Rocco bag.  Still considering getting one, but for now am too in love with my new Denim MAM to even remotely consider straying



ceedoan said:


> cheated w/ Rocco again


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ceedoan said:


> cheated w/ Rocco again



Looks so good on you *cee*!! 

I just switched out of my Luggage Rocco and into my new RM that I am SO excited about! I will do a reveal a little later today hopefully! ...I can't find my SD adapter to upload the pics!


----------



## MissRed

TaraP said:
			
		

> Nikki looks perfect on you! Love that you matched your shirt, it looks great. You look hot!



Aww shucks...thanks Tara!


----------



## Fleurine

Flatiron grey matinee


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Cheating with MJ Blake today...



Woot! That leather is lookin really good!!!



ceedoan said:


> cheated w/ Rocco again



Talk about ADORABLE!



MissRed said:


> Pulled out stone Nikki yesterday. I tried to match my shirt.



Oooo that Nikki color is Sweeeet! I want to pet the leather. Love the red on you, too!!!


----------



## MissRed

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Woot! That leather is lookin really good!!!
> 
> Talk about ADORABLE!
> 
> Oooo that Nikki color is Sweeeet! I want to pet the leather. Love the red on you, too!!!



Thanks Disco!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Dirty Bubblegum MAM*


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> *Dirty Bubblegum MAM*



Congrats on getting this bag!  It's such an awesome shade of pink and I just love it with the silver hardware.


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki today! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love4MK

Carrying my Mini MAC in neon orange.  'Tis BRIGHT!


----------



## MissRed

Brown MAM today.


----------



## mdlovesbags

BH zip MAB again.  I took it to court and the marshal who was searching couldn't understand that most of the zippers were decorative.  He kept trying to open them to look for stuff.


----------



## sandc

PH MAM today


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Stingray Bombe MAM


----------



## Esquared72

Lady Jade in the hizzie...


----------



## RMFanatic

Sage MAM is joining me at work today.


----------



## ceedoan

MissRed said:


> Cee, you look gorgeous! Rocco is the perfect companion!


 
thanks red! yes he is!



TaraP said:


> Damn hottie! You look great. Love the Rocco on you.


 
thanks T!! 



FrenchBulldog said:


> Love the Rocco bag. Still considering getting one, but for now am too in love with my new Denim MAM to even remotely consider straying


 
i say GET IT!! 



scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks so good on you *cee*!!
> 
> I just switched out of my Luggage Rocco and into my new RM that I am SO excited about! I will do a reveal a little later today hopefully! ...I can't find my SD adapter to upload the pics!


 
now i know why u switched outta LR! that DB MAM is a dream!



discoAMOUR said:


> Talk about ADORABLE!


 
thanks deedee!!


----------



## ceedoan

MissRed said:


> Pulled out stone Nikki yesterday. I tried to match my shirt.


 


scoobiesmomma said:


> *Dirty Bubblegum MAM*


 
i can look at this bag all day, it's sooo lovely! why didn't this color make it into production?? i like it better than orchid! 



mdlovesbags said:


> BH zip MAB again. I took it to court and the marshal who was searching *couldn't understand that most of the zippers were decorative. He kept trying to open them to look for stuff.*


 
:giggles: silly marshal!


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> PH MAM today


 
woot! purple haze craze lives!!!! 



hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Stingray Bombe MAM


 
love it! cute outfit+new bombe MAM!



eehlers said:


> Lady Jade in the hizzie...


 
oh lady jade, you're SO gorgeous!!



RMFanatic said:


> Sage MAM is joining me at work today.


 
nothin beats old school, u got a great MAM!!!


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB.


----------



## lvsweetness

black mab/hobo







and what's currently inside:


----------



## beachgirl38

LV - Love your MAB Hobo!!!  

Here is my Stonewash Blue Mini Nikki - goes so nice with grey & blue jeans! Please ignore the pile of unfolded laundry on my bed...










PS: Thank you Cee!! - I am glad I kept this bag!


----------



## lvsweetness

beachgirl38 said:


> LV - Love your MAB Hobo!!!
> 
> Here is my Stonewash Blue Mini Nikki - goes so nice with grey & blue jeans! Please ignore the pile of unfolded laundry on my bed...
> 
> View attachment 1691142
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691144
> 
> 
> PS: Thank you Cee!! - I am glad I kept this bag!



mini Nikki is super cute on u! perfect size actually for you!


----------



## ceedoan

lvsweetness said:


> black mab/hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what's currently inside:




lvs! i didn't even know u got a MAH!! look at that yummy leather! how do u like it??? i had a blue patent one but it was a little too big for me so i re-homed her, but she was sooo comfy on my shoulder!


----------



## ceedoan

beachgirl38 said:


> LV - Love your MAB Hobo!!!
> 
> Here is my Stonewash Blue Mini Nikki - goes so nice with grey & blue jeans! Please ignore the pile of unfolded laundry on my bed...
> 
> View attachment 1691142
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691144
> 
> 
> *PS: Thank you Cee!! - I am glad I kept this bag!*



glad u kept it too!!!  u look awesome with SWB MN!!! ^^totally agree with LVS above - she's such a great size for u beachie!!


----------



## ceedoan

mustard croc MAMM!! did i mention how glad i am i came to my senses and decided to keep her??!?!! SO GLAD I DID!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

ceedoan said:


> glad u kept it too!!!  u look awesome with SWB MN!!! ^^totally agree with LVS above - she's such a great size for u beachie!!



thank you lv & cee! cee i saw your pic of your rocco & it is so beautiful - you look so beautiful too! i really love that bag! aghh i swore i would stop looking at bags.... also love your mustard croc mamm


----------



## lvsweetness

ceedoan said:


> lvs! i didn't even know u got a MAH!! look at that yummy leather! how do u like it??? i had a blue patent one but it was a little too big for me so i re-homed her, but she was sooo comfy on my shoulder!



yeah i saw it on ebay randomly lol, i love it! my stuff doesnt float around inside and its such a comfy shoulder bag..and yes its huge, i was surprised at how long it is!


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:
			
		

> cheated w/ Rocco again



You are killing me!! Love this bag on you -- now I want one!


----------



## MAGJES

So glad I decided to keep my Purple Lizard MAC. I carried her today and am kicking myself for even thinking of letting her go. 
Purple Lizard is as durable as the haze leathers. Purple Lizard was good company today at the flea market.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my Longchamp Le Pliage shopper...icky, gray and rainy day today.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cheating with my rainy day tylie


View attachment 1693395


----------



## redweddy

Cheating along with everyone with my Gerard Darel Midnight bag in Lilac






Isn't it funny how we all cheat on RM but we all come home to this forum?

It's because you ladies are all so awesome!


----------



## j0yc3

Carrying my navy with brown basketweave MAM today


----------



## spartancoaster

Black with blue suede mattie (with silver hw).


----------



## loveuga

SS Taupe Nikki... I really need to switch out!  I have been super lazy and have been only wearing this particular bag to work every day for the past month!

Next weekend, maybe WBW MAM will come out to play!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still *Miss DB MAM*...but I've had a couple of new arrivals so I may be switching soon!


----------



## Esquared72

Woven Taupe MAM


----------



## VydaVeda

*Brown Mab*


----------



## MissRed

VydaVeda said:
			
		

> Brown Mab



How gorgeous!  My MAMs big sister!


----------



## VydaVeda

MissRed said:


> How gorgeous! My MAMs big sister!



Thank you *MissRed*!

I decided to take out my Brown MAB FINALLY after I saw the pic of your Brown MAM.......do not know why I have waited so long....LOVE her


----------



## redweddy

Had me some Concord today!


----------



## Esquared72

Gradient Wine MAB. Ain't she awful purty? I love her so.


----------



## MissRed

Still breaking in my brown MAM but I'm upset that I found a pen mark on it!


----------



## Esquared72

MissRed said:


> Still breaking in my brown MAM but I'm upset that I found a pen mark on it!



Eek!! 

I'm sure there's some simple, nifty "Hints from Heloise" way to remove it, so hopefully someone has some ideas! (I'm totally useless on that front)


----------



## redweddy

MissRed said:


> Still breaking in my brown MAM but I'm upset that I found a pen mark on it!



I am so sorry!! 
Or maybe you can take it to a leather repair shop and they can match and paint over it?


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> Gradient Wine MAB. Ain't she awful purty? I love her so.



I LOVE your bag!  I am so regretting not buying it when it was sitting on Bonz for so long...but I am happy it went to you!


----------



## redweddy

Had me some concord again today!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Calvin Klein today. I bought this on an impulse in Vegas a couple of years ago and rarely use it. But its shiny bright color is perfect for a gray and gloomy day.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Sill wearing *Dirty Bubblegum*...one of these days I'll switch to something else!


----------



## spartancoaster

Still carrying this beauty!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Raspberry brynn.....


----------



## redweddy

Today I decided to take my BBW MAB to work (love, love, love!).









I love how MABs are so easy to organize!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> Today I decided to take my BBW MAB to work (love, love, love!).
> 
> View attachment 1698402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698405
> 
> 
> I love how MABs are so easy to organize!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Mattie - you smooshy pile of fabulousness, you.


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie - you smooshy pile of fabulousness, you.



Beautiful JADE leather!  Love, love, love!!


----------



## skittlbrau

eehlers said:
			
		

> Jade Mattie - you smooshy pile of fabulousness, you.



She's gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> Beautiful JADE leather!  Love, love, love!!





skittlbrau said:


> She's gorgeous!



Thank you!!  This leather is so, so soft and buttery that I just want to pick her up and hug her.


----------



## VydaVeda

redweddy said:


> Had me some Concord today!
> 
> View attachment 1695417


 


eehlers said:


> Gradient Wine MAB. Ain't she awful purty? I love her so.


 


spartancoaster said:


> Still carrying this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 1697699


 


redweddy said:


> Today I decided to take my BBW MAB to work (love, love, love!).
> 
> View attachment 1698402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698405
> 
> 
> I love how MABs are so easy to organize!


 


eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie - you smooshy pile of fabulousness, you.


 

Every single one of these bags are beautiful


----------



## VydaVeda

MissRed said:


> Still breaking in my brown MAM but I'm upset that I found a pen mark on it!


 
*MissRed* were you able to remove the pen mark?


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> Thank you!!  This leather is so, so soft and buttery that I just want to pick her up and hug her.



Me too!! 
And the color is so vibrant...(sneakily adding yet another bag to my wishlist)


----------



## MissRed

VydaVeda said:
			
		

> MissRed were you able to remove the pen mark?



I haven't even tried yet VydaVeda.  Ive been so swamped at work I can't think of anything but sleep when I get home. I will decide what I'm going to do this weekend. Thanks for asking!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow... BBW looks classic with brass hw... lovely *red*!


redweddy said:


> Today I decided to take my BBW MAB to work (love, love, love!).
> View attachment 1698402
> 
> View attachment 1698405
> 
> I love how MABs are so easy to organize!


 


num, num, num, gulp... there, I've swallowed Jade Mattie!  Chewy! Yummy!


eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie - you smooshy pile of fabulousness, you.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Quick drive with Wine Mattie to pick up my daughter from her taekwondo lessons...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Quick drive with Wine Mattie to pick up my daughter from her taekwondo lessons...



Ahhh...the classic. Wine leather is so amazing!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

My pink neon mini 5 zip Mac


----------



## discoAMOUR

WOOOOOWWWWWWWW...when was this made, Red??!?!?! I need that leather!!! I have to find one. Floral is my fav lining...and blue/white stripe...but NUTS!!!



redweddy said:


> Today I decided to take my BBW MAB to work (love, love, love!).
> 
> View attachment 1698402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698405
> 
> 
> I love how MABs are so easy to organize!


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:


> WOOOOOWWWWWWWW...when was this made, Red??!?!?! I need that leather!!! I have to find one. Floral is my fav lining...and blue/white stripe...but NUTS!!!



Hi Disco!  I found this on eBay a few months ago...I believe it is a 2009 SO (the seller didn't know the details).  I hope you find one too!


----------



## Esquared72

Warm gray MAC for a dinner and coffee date with DH.


----------



## redweddy

Spent the day with my Sand MAM


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> Hi Disco!  I found this on eBay a few months ago...I believe it is a 2009 SO (the seller didn't know the details).  I hope you find one too!



oh so awesome! such a prize you have there, chica!


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Mattie - about to go grocery shopping (I have such the wild, jetsetter life).

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lucybelle

eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie - about to go grocery shopping (I have such the wild, jetsetter life).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 LOL! Me too, only my electric fuchsia mam is going along for the ride!


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:


> oh so awesome! such a prize you have there, chica!



Disco! There's a MAM in bonz right now but it has the purple zipper track...


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> Disco! There's a MAM in bonz right now but it has the purple zipper track...



awww, thanks so much Red, but I do not like the color purple very much for myself. thanks though!!!! gotta find that blue track!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

:giggles: You're so cute *eehlers*! 

*Purple Haze earning her keep...*







eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie - about to go grocery shopping (I have such the wild, jetsetter life).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fshnonmymind

Today, I took my brown croc embossed MAM out for a spin.


----------



## MissRed

fshnonmymind said:
			
		

> Today, I took my brown croc embossed MAM out for a spin.



Wow, that bag is gorge!  I've. Never seen that in brown! Love it!


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Black MAC & over the weekend- Marc Jacobs large pink single.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Putty Snake Mini MAC


----------



## MissRed

Wine Nikki!


----------



## lvsweetness

fshnonmymind said:


> Today, I took my brown croc embossed MAM out for a spin.



wow, this is very nice, i love the color!


----------



## AF1330

Grey tri zip Mac!


----------



## travelerscloset

So beautiful!  How's the leather - slouchy or stiff? 





fshnonmymind said:


> Today, I took my brown croc embossed MAM out for a spin.


----------



## tobefetching

New cream MAM all charmified (Juicy) and dressed up to go out for the first time.


----------



## MissRed

tobefetching said:
			
		

> New cream MAM all charmified (Juicy) and dressed up to go out for the first time.



All fresh for the spring! Fab!


----------



## fshnonmymind

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> So beautiful!  How's the leather - slouchy or stiff?



The leather is stiff to me, especially compared to my tangerine MAM. But although the leather isn't smooshy, it does have some degree of give to it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Esquared72

tobefetching said:


> New cream MAM all charmified (Juicy) and dressed up to go out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 1703344



So, so pretty - and I love the charm!  

I love cream colored bags so much...I just wish I had the b@lls to carry one - I'm such a frickin' scaredy cat when it comes to really light colored bags.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Washed black casanova!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Black Swing with silver hardware


----------



## lshcat

tobefetching said:


> New cream MAM all charmified (Juicy) and dressed up to go out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 1703344



Love the cream! We're "almost" twins, right down to the cles  Here's what's going out with me today.


----------



## Esquared72

Rainy, windy, and potentially stormy today, so sadly I had to pack Cinnabar Gym Bag in her dustbag for the day - I was too chickensh!t to have today be her first official outing!

So, I'm cheating with MbMJ - Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight


----------



## tobefetching

lshcat said:


> Love the cream! We're "almost" twins, right down to the cles  Here's what's going out with me today.


 
Ooo, but you have silver hardware! Beautiful.


----------



## sandc

tobefetching said:


> New cream MAM all charmified (Juicy) and dressed up to go out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 1703344


 
Love the cream!


----------



## sandc

Navy Nikki with silver hw still.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

lshcat said:


> Love the cream! We're "almost" twins, right down to the cles  Here's what's going out with me today.



*Beautiful!!!*

I just switched into my new-to-me OS White w/Brown BW MAB.


----------



## discoAMOUR

HOT HOT HOTTTTTT!!!  Congrats!!! What a Classic RM!!! I know you're workin' it!!!



scoobiesmomma said:


> *Beautiful!!!*
> 
> I just switched into my new-to-me OS White w/Brown BW MAB.


----------



## ceedoan

I'M A DIRTY DIRTY CHEAT!!

btw, wanted to tell a little story.... my huge check-in bag weighed 5 pounds over the limit - all it took was me taking out my MJ stam and MJ venetia and ta-da!! SEVEN pounds lighter!! so there I was.... rocco in one arm nook and a makeshift "carry on" bag with the MJ's in the other nook!!! moral of the story? 1 gal + 3 handbags = CRAZY HANDBAG LADY!!!!


----------



## MissRed

ceedoan said:
			
		

> I'M A DIRTY DIRTY CHEAT!!
> 
> btw, wanted to tell a funny story.... my huge check-in bag weighed 5 pounds over the limit - all it took was me taking out my MJ stam and MJ venetia ta-da!! SEVEN pounds lighter!! so there I was.... rocco in one arm nook and a makeshift "carry on" bag with the MJ's in the other nook!!! moral of the story? 1 gal + 3 handbags = CRAZY HANDBAG LADY!!!!



Fab-U-Lous Ceedoan!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Too HOT to Trot, Cee cee!!!*



ceedoan said:


> I'M A DIRTY DIRTY CHEAT!!
> 
> btw, wanted to tell a little story.... my huge check-in bag weighed 5 pounds over the limit - all it took was me taking out my MJ stam and MJ venetia and ta-da!! SEVEN pounds lighter!! so there I was.... rocco in one arm nook and a makeshift "carry on" bag with the MJ's in the other nook!!! moral of the story? 1 gal + 3 handbags = CRAZY HANDBAG LADY!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Crazy, stormy weather again, so still no Gym Bag today. 

But I am rocking the lovely nude/black ostrich MAM! I love how the embossed leathers are a little more hardy. She ain't scared of no rain or wind!


----------



## Robinn

Cheating today with treesje.   I think this is Avalon with Metallic threads?   I bought this before I became bag'ducated so I would need to research to verify its name.


----------



## suzielovesCTs

fshnonmymind said:


> Today, I took my brown croc embossed MAM out for a spin.


 
Oh my that is a gorgeous color!  Just stunning


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:


> I'M A DIRTY DIRTY CHEAT!!
> 
> btw, wanted to tell a little story.... my huge check-in bag weighed 5 pounds over the limit - all it took was me taking out my MJ stam and MJ venetia and ta-da!! SEVEN pounds lighter!! so there I was.... rocco in one arm nook and a makeshift "carry on" bag with the MJ's in the other nook!!! moral of the story? 1 gal + 3 handbags = CRAZY HANDBAG LADY!!!!



So how'd Rocco do through security?  I've heard all those studs can sometimes set off the X-ray!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:
			
		

> So how'd Rocco do through security?  I've heard all those studs can sometimes set off the X-ray!



Rocco passed through but then the security officer who was viewing the scanner had to personally inspect the studs!! Lol he looked over at me cause I saw him and started laughing then I told him " they're just for decoration!"


----------



## Robinn

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Rocco passed through but then the security officer who was viewing the scanner had to personally inspect the studs!! Lol he looked over at me cause I saw him and started laughing then I told him " they're just for decoration!"



Dude, that bag is totally part weapon.  TSA should bannnn Rocco.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still wearing WBW MAB:


----------



## AJ1025

Robinn said:


> Cheating today with treesje.   I think this is Avalon with Metallic threads?   I bought this before I became bag'ducated so I would need to research to verify its name.
> 
> View attachment 1705918



Robinn, this is a lovely Treesje!  It's called the Revealed.  So cute!


----------



## AJ1025

ceedoan said:


> I'M A DIRTY DIRTY CHEAT!!
> 
> btw, wanted to tell a little story.... my huge check-in bag weighed 5 pounds over the limit - all it took was me taking out my MJ stam and MJ venetia and ta-da!! SEVEN pounds lighter!! so there I was.... rocco in one arm nook and a makeshift "carry on" bag with the MJ's in the other nook!!! moral of the story? 1 gal + 3 handbags = CRAZY HANDBAG LADY!!!!




Hah!   Crazy bag lady indeed- Cee, if I looked as adorable as you do with your Rocco, I'd cheat every day!


----------



## Robinn

AJ1025 said:


> Robinn, this is a lovely Treesje!  It's called the Revealed.  So cute!



Oh thank you!!!  I'd always wanted to investigate what I owned but I was scared I'd find other bags of theirs I 'Had' to have when doing the research.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating... 

Driving to work this morning, my car was filled with the smell of luxurious leather.  It was a glorious thing.


----------



## ceedoan

AJ1025 said:


> Hah!   Crazy bag lady indeed- Cee, if I looked as adorable as you do with your Rocco, I'd cheat every day!



AJ, my dear enabler, you're too sweet!!  btw, i can't seem to switch!! i have my stam here too but still carrying "The Roc" every day!! haha


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Cheating...
> 
> Driving to work this morning, my car was filled with the smell of luxurious leather.  It was a glorious thing.


----------



## MissRed

I took Ms. Mattie out for her second outing


----------



## travelerscloset

She looks so classy!  I love it!


MissRed said:


> I took Ms. Mattie out for her second outing


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:


> She looks so classy! I love it!


 
Thanks Travelers! My Mom saw it and said the same thing.


----------



## AJ1025

Black Haze 3-Zip MAC


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black MAB with blue zipper track and polka dot lining...*


----------



## ashnickers

Wore my mini chocolate MAC for the first time yesterday.  The Cory allowance pouch kept her company.  I can't get enough of RM leather!


----------



## ceedoan

cheated with MJ!!!

went shopping and finally got the TOMS i've been wanting!


----------



## Esquared72

Still cheating...can't bring myself to switch out of the Gym Bag yet.  Her leather is starting to break in nicely - bring on the smoosh!!


----------



## sandc

I've been a cheating slore the last couple days. Saturday I wore my LV Azur NF, yesterday I used my new Marc Jacobs Single and today I have my MK Hamilton. I will admit that this morning it was pouring rain and I grabbed the first non-delicate bag I could to switch from my MJ bag.


----------



## purseprincess32

I carried my black MAC today.


----------



## AJ1025

Old school black stonewash MAB today


----------



## AJ1025

ceedoan said:


> cheated with MJ!!!
> 
> went shopping and finally got the TOMS i've been wanting!



Cee, we're shoe twins  and that bag is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown Boy toy satchel


----------



## MissRed

Grey Mattie!


----------



## Robinn

Wore my Kooba Drew for work, but am now at another hockey game w ph zip Mac.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Brown Boy toy satchel



Lookin Good! Boy Toy is SO much larger than I expected. I really love it on you.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with a Coach outlet bag I bought, probably like 4 or 5 years ago - no idea what the name is (I actually posted it in the "ID this Coach Item" thread in the Coach SF).  I don't use it very often, which is a shame - it's a great, roomy crossbody - awesome thick chocolate leather with silver hardware.  I'm taking my team to the Newseum for an outing today (we need a stress reliever before our Convention next week), and given they are calling for rain, this is super comfy and can fit the old umbrella.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

discoAMOUR said:


> Lookin Good! Boy Toy is SO much larger than I expected. I really love it on you.



Thank you Disco.  It is larger than a mam, but smaller than a mab...and lighter in weight than both.  It probably doesn't help that I'm only 5'1" either.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

So my plan was to switch out of this bag today...but I just couldn't bring myself to do it! She's so pretty and I am really enjoying carrying a MAB again!!


----------



## allurella

wore my black mini mac today! even without the tassle


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thank you Disco.  It is larger than a mam, but smaller than a mab...and lighter in weight than both.  It probably doesn't help that I'm only 5'1" either.



Perfect fit!!! Can't get any better than that!


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM


----------



## sandc

My new red pouch inspired me to get out my red mam with rosegold. 
A pic while I'm loading her up with pouches.


----------



## JennyErin

After a longggggg hiatus, I am back to rocking my RMs, today Navy Nikki with CC lining.


----------



## redweddy

Leaf Nikki!


----------



## bluestang03

My black cat MAM.  I decided to do a purse switch last night and came across this beauty!  Totally forgot I had her!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> Leaf Nikki!
> 
> View attachment 1715169



Totally jealous!  :greengrin:


----------



## saracate

Today I'm wearing my brand spankin' new ostrich-embossed Romeo satchel in luggage. Just got it yesterday and I'm falling more in love every time I look at it!


----------



## redweddy

Berry Elisha! 
Love, love, love!


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Totally jealous!  :greengrin:




I love your Avatar, by the way!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> My new red pouch inspired me to get out my red mam with rosegold.
> A pic while I'm loading her up with pouches.



WOOT WOOT!!!! Looking GORGEOUS!!!



JennyErin said:


> After a longggggg hiatus, I am back to rocking my RMs, today Navy Nikki with CC lining.



Welcome back love!!!



redweddy said:


> Leaf Nikki!
> 
> View attachment 1715169



Talk about a fabulous leather...mmmmm mmm good!!! Love this leaf leather! It's sooo freaking pretty! 
PS: LOOOVE your yummy Elisha bag too!!!



bluestang03 said:


> My black cat MAM.  I decided to do a purse switch last night and came across this beauty!  Totally forgot I had her!



You forgot? How could You ?!?!  lololololol
She's FABULOUS!!! So glad you're sporting her now!!! Have fuuunnn!


----------



## MissRed

Navy MAM and cory pouch.


----------



## redweddy

MissRed said:


> Navy MAM and cory pouch.



I love the leather on this MAM!


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:


> Talk about a fabulous leather...mmmmm mmm good!!! Love this leaf leather! It's sooo freaking pretty!
> PS: LOOOVE your yummy Elisha bag too!!!



Thank you Disco!


----------



## discoAMOUR

MissRed said:


> Navy MAM and cory pouch.



Oh YES, this color looks rich! very very luscious.


----------



## MissRed

redweddy said:
			
		

> I love the leather on this MAM!






			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Oh YES, this color looks rich! very very luscious.



Thanks ladies! She was my first RM and she has just gotten more lovely and smushy over the almost year I've had her!


----------



## bluestang03

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> You forgot? How could You ?!?!  lololololol
> She's FABULOUS!!! So glad you're sporting her now!!! Have fuuunnn!



Thanks, doll.  I kinda drifted away from RM for awhile, so I just forgot exactly what I had.  Stupid, I know


----------



## ceedoan

Black with black patent trim MAM!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! so you were the one who snagged this!  Congrats!   This is beautiful!


redweddy said:


> Berry Elisha!
> Love, love, love!
> 
> View attachment 1716096


----------



## travelerscloset

The queen of my RM collection... Wine Matinee


----------



## Esquared72

Heading off to Vegas today with Warm Gray MAC in tow!


----------



## legacychristy

Carrying my almond MAC to work and a night out in DC.


----------



## redweddy

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Wow! so you were the one who snagged this!  Congrats!   This is beautiful!



Thank you Travelers!  I had always wanted to try an Elisha!!  This one is a keeper - I just can't see myself re-homing her 

I LOVE your wine mattie, by the way!!  I'm sure you will rock carrying her!


----------



## Denverite

MissRed said:


> Navy MAM and cory pouch.



What is the lining on that bag? And is the hardware gold? It looks so gorgeous, love it!


----------



## MissRed

Denverite said:
			
		

> What is the lining on that bag? And is the hardware gold? It looks so gorgeous, love it!



Thanks Denverite!  I think it's the kiss? lining. The hardware is light gold.


----------



## Denverite

MissRed said:


> Thanks Denverite!  I think it's the kiss? lining. The hardware is light gold.



I seriously am in love with that bag after your picture, it's beautiful!


----------



## Cait

Glazed fuchsia croc-embossed MAC.


----------



## AJ1025

Fawn MAC


----------



## kiwishopper

Plum MAM with rose gold hw (love)


----------



## nygrl

First day out with desert 3-zip Rocker!


----------



## AF1330

Black Nikki!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Heavy metal rocker


----------



## Cocolo

Purple Alligator Nikki I got for Mothers Day.  It's my second bag with the Kiss Lining, and though I didn't think I liked that lining, but it's growing on me.  It looks great with the grey Mattie, and looks ok with the Nikki.  I would have taken any lining to get this bag.


----------



## nygrl

Carrying my black Nikki today! I bought it only a few days ago, but it's already so soft and smooshy and smells of yummy leather!!


----------



## Cocolo

MissRed said:


> Thanks Denverite!  I think it's the kiss? lining. The hardware is light gold.



That bag is gorgeous.  And that lining looks like it was made for it.


----------



## nygrl

MissRed said:


> Navy MAM and cory pouch.



Oh we're bag twins!! I bought the navy MAM with the kiss lining at last year's NYC SS. The leather is so lovely!


----------



## MissRed

Cocolo said:
			
		

> That bag is gorgeous.  And that lining looks like it was made for it.


Thanks Coco! 




			
				nygrl said:
			
		

> Oh we're bag twins!! I bought the navy MAM with the kiss lining at last year's NYC SS. The leather is so lovely!


Thanks nygrl! You have great taste!


----------



## tobefetching

First time out! New to me a few months ago, black with blue zipper track and SILVER hardware MAM! Mmm.


----------



## redweddy

Blue wave with neon orange MAB!! Love, love, love!


----------



## spartancoaster

redweddy said:


> Blue wave with neon orange MAB!! Love, love, love!
> 
> View attachment 1720737



Love this bag. I"m using my mam right now too.


----------



## ashnickers

redweddy said:


> Blue wave with neon orange MAB!! Love, love, love!
> 
> View attachment 1720737


 
Omgoodness!  I LOVE THIS bag!  The colors work together so well


----------



## Love4MK

MAC in black for today!


----------



## skittlbrau

Mattie in black shine... one of my favorite workhorses.


----------



## MAGJES

PaperWhite BasketWeave MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sapphire darling...


----------



## nygrl

Taking my burnt orange MAC out for a spin! I wasn't sure if I liked the color, but it's really growing on me.


----------



## lvsweetness

redweddy said:


> Blue wave with neon orange MAB!! Love, love, love!
> 
> View attachment 1720737



yay!


----------



## lvsweetness

just piled into my new black mam/blue zip.. ooh i love her so much.. please ignore my horse


----------



## TaraP

lvsweetness said:


> just piled into my new black mam/blue zip.. ooh i love her so much.. please ignore my horse



So pretty!  One of the best combos ever made...


----------



## lvsweetness

TaraP said:


> So pretty!  One of the best combos ever made...



i have to say yes!! ive had this bag so many times and always sold cause something just wasnt 100% for me:/ it was because my a$$ was meant to have this one.. i love the leather so much, its favorite #4 lol


----------



## redweddy

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> just piled into my new black mam/blue zip.. ooh i love her so much.. please ignore my horse



Oh my gosh!  I love your horse! He is adorable  
And of course the bag is awesome too!


----------



## nygrl

Taking navy mam with me today! (Sorry for the mess! lol)


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sapphire darling again...


----------



## lvsweetness

redweddy said:


> Oh my gosh!  I love your horse! He is adorable
> And of course the bag is awesome too!



lol thanks, i love him, he keeps me company when i sit in the office.. big big thing, like 5 foot long


----------



## Robinn

Leaf mam!!  Slightly dark photo taken by bar light.

I am about to go home and change into my new boyfriend for the first time...


----------



## Robinn

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> i have to say yes!! ive had this bag so many times and always sold cause something just wasnt 100% for me:/ it was because my a$$ was meant to have this one.. i love the leather so much, its favorite #4 lol



You and your favorites....  Total handbag polygamist!!!  I love the horse!!


----------



## ceedoan

EB5Z


----------



## MissRed

Navy MAM again today! Photo is taken in natural alight this time.


----------



## lvsweetness

Robinn said:


> You and your favorites....  Total handbag polygamist!!!  I love the horse!!



i have like 40 purse wives lol, they all my b!tc!es


----------



## ashnickers

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Sapphire darling again...



The front hardware reminds me of a seatbelt


----------



## ashnickers

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> just piled into my new black mam/blue zip.. ooh i love her so much.. please ignore my horse



Love that blue zipper track!


----------



## Robinn

Double dipping today....  Mustard Croc boyfriend inside Glazed Espresso MAB. I will use this combo all weekend to tote my junk while having the small bag to run errands and go to a craft fair.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Robinn said:


> Double dipping today....  Mustard Croc boyfriend inside Glazed Espresso MAB. I will use this combo all weekend to tote my junk while having the small bag to run errands and go to a craft fair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1724510



Awesome pic!!!  You should post it in the "what's in my bag thread"... a bag is inside my bag, lol!


----------



## JennyErin

Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC


----------



## discoAMOUR

I'm drooling, just drooling all over my nightdress...damn you! Loooooove it!!!



lvsweetness said:


> just piled into my new black mam/blue zip.. ooh i love her so much.. please ignore my horse


----------



## discoAMOUR

Robin, I hope you're not getting into the habit of tempting and teasing us with little cut-off pics of absolutely delectable purses. This is soft-core purse porn! LOLOLOL!!! Take that BF out of that gorgeous GE MAB and photograph their beauty, ppplleeeaaassseee!!! You MUST do them both justice! And let me drool appropriately! 

TIA!!!!! 
-Disco!



Robinn said:


> Double dipping today....  Mustard Croc boyfriend inside Glazed Espresso MAB. I will use this combo all weekend to tote my junk while having the small bag to run errands and go to a craft fair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1724510


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm drooling, just drooling all over my nightdress...damn you! Loooooove it!!!



lolol you silly goose


----------



## travelerscloset

*Last thurs...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*then Friday with my breakfast... 
I broke my rule of changing into another bag every day!  I just couldn't put it down! *


----------



## Espinosa

Cheating with my newest Bal!


----------



## Robinn

discoAMOUR said:


> Robin, I hope you're not getting into the habit of tempting and teasing us with little cut-off pics of absolutely delectable purses. This is soft-core purse porn! LOLOLOL!!! Take that BF out of that gorgeous GE MAB and photograph their beauty, ppplleeeaaassseee!!! You MUST do them both justice! And let me drool appropriately!
> 
> TIA!!!!!
> -Disco!



Sorry, I didnt mean to be a purse-tease.  The other photo was a quick-pict from my work desk.  I had to do a good outdoor photo shoot to do these bags justice.  (links below of more photos)

I'm still wearing my Mustard Croc Boyfriend and Glazed Espresso MAB!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/boyfriend-clutch-587306-32.html#post21911766
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...b-lovers-club-3-a-508133-85.html#post21911810


----------



## doi

Robinn said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didnt mean to be a purse-tease.  The other photo was a quick-pict from my work desk.  I had to do a good outdoor photo shoot to do these bags justice.  (links below of more photos)
> 
> I'm still wearing my Mustard Croc Boyfriend and Glazed Espresso MAB!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/boyfriend-clutch-587306-32.html#post21911766
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/morning-after-mab-lovers-club-3-a-508133-85.html#post21911810



Dang, Robinn! Your Mustard Croc Boyfriend is one hell of a looker! I like this a lot!!  Thank you for taking great pics of it.  I keep going back to your posts of it and admiring/drooling over it.  The color...the "croc-ness" of it.  If I were to get a Boyfriend, I'd want this!!!


----------



## doi

Robinn said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didnt mean to be a purse-tease.  The other photo was a quick-pict from my work desk.  I had to do a good outdoor photo shoot to do these bags justice.  (links below of more photos)
> 
> I'm still wearing my Mustard Croc Boyfriend and Glazed Espresso MAB!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/boyfriend-clutch-587306-32.html#post21911766
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/morning-after-mab-lovers-club-3-a-508133-85.html#post21911810



One question...is this what you'd consider "real" mustard or does it look like a softer toned yellow like maize or something like that?


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC in Sea glass today.


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc MAB.


----------



## MissRed

It's a plum MAB day today.


----------



## Love4MK

My MAC in black.  I seem to always come back to this one, lol.


----------



## travelerscloset

.... 


MissRed said:


> It's a plum MAB day today.


----------



## redweddy

ashnickers said:


> Omgoodness!  I LOVE THIS bag!  The colors work together so well



Thank you!  I love this bag too!! Am glad I bought it -- it was an impulse buy for me


----------



## redweddy

MissRed said:


> It's a plum MAB day today.



Beautiful!  Love, love, love!


----------



## redweddy

Robinn said:


> Sorry, I didnt mean to be a purse-tease.  The other photo was a quick-pict from my work desk.  I had to do a good outdoor photo shoot to do these bags justice.  (links below of more photos)
> 
> I'm still wearing my Mustard Croc Boyfriend and Glazed Espresso MAB!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/boyfriend-clutch-587306-32.html#post21911766
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...b-lovers-club-3-a-508133-85.html#post21911810



BEAUTIFUL!!
Your GE MAB is one of my HGs!! I hope I find one!!


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> ....






			
				redweddy said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  Love, love, love!



Thanks ladies!  I was inspired by all of the plum MAMS I was seeing on the forum!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*GA Mattie*


----------



## redweddy

scoobiesmomma said:


> *GA Mattie*



Love this glazed almond!  (I was actually thinking of buying it but controlled myself -- glad I still get to see it on TPF!)


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki


----------



## scoobiesmomma

redweddy said:


> Love this glazed almond!  (I was actually thinking of buying it but controlled myself -- glad I still get to see it on TPF!)



I have debated this bag for ages and just couldn't resist temptation any longer! 

Still carrying GA Mattie today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Miss Brynn today


----------



## j0yc3

^^ Beautiful!!!!

I am carrying a charcoal buckle mam, and yesterday I have royal blue with brown bw mam - love it to death, the leather is so thick and amazing!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

j0yc3 said:


> ^^ Beautiful!!!!
> 
> I am carrying a charcoal buckle mam, and yesterday I have royal blue with
> brown bw mam - love it to death, the leather is so thick and amazing!



Thank you!
Which lining is your royal bbw mam?  I had that with polka dot lining and sold it.. and still regret that! Not sure why I did that!


----------



## Love4MK

Black MAC for today!


----------



## j0yc3

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thank you!
> Which lining is your royal bbw mam? I had that with polka dot lining and sold it.. and still regret that! Not sure why I did that!


 
It has a polka dot (blue & Black) lining and got it pre-loved in eBay a year ago. Oh no, I sold my black bw and paper white & brown bw last year and regret it now too.  Before I found this I actually asked Codi if I can start a SO for royal blue bbw and she said she will see if they still have the leather but she never got back to me


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

j0yc3 said:


> It has a polka dot (blue & Black) lining and got it pre-loved in eBay a year ago. Oh no, I sold my black bw and paper white & brown bw last year and regret it now too.  Before I found this I actually asked Codi if I can start a SO for royal blue bbw and she said she will see if they still have the leather but she never got back to me



Yep, that's the one.  That leather is to die for!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM black MAC.


----------



## AJ1025

Been cheating with my AW Lia, but switching into my BBW MAB for tomorrow!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm in hoarding mode today, so only my MAB can handle all of today's crap. I love her so......


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> I'm in hoarding mode today, so only my MAB can handle all of today's crap. I love her so......



thanks for the eye candy this early in the morning!!  whoo hoo! yay gradient wine MAB!!


----------



## tobefetching

EB, hiding under my work desk...


----------



## JennyErin

I lust after your EB MAM *Tobe*, so beautiful!

Toting Deep Purple Zip Mac again today.


----------



## MAGJES

Yellow Resort Nikki


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Wine MAB


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Gorgeous BROWN HAZEMAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!!!!!!*

LOL I'm posting her pics everywhere...Damn, I can't get enough of this beauty!


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZEMAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!!!!!!*
> 
> LOL I'm posting her pics everywhere...Damn, I can't get enough of this beauty!



I love this!  Such a gorgeous shade of brown!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> I love this!  Such a gorgeous shade of brown!!



Thanks so much!!! She's a stunner. I can't stop petting and gazing at her. She makes me very happy! This cute little brown bugger!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

GA Mattie...yet again!! I can't get enough of this beauty right now!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Glazed Olive MAM*


----------



## AJ1025

My new to me chocolate MAB with mosaic lining and siggy hardware!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Miss Brynn today



Still miss lovely raspberry Brynn.


----------



## CarSol

New (to me) Pool MAM....


----------



## Esquared72

Woven Taupe MAM today.  Having issues posting photos from the app for some reason, so I had to email the pic to myself to save it at a smaller size. Grrrr.  We'll see if this posted right side up!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

[sigh] lemme try again... (love this bag BTW!)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lvsweetness




----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> [sigh] lemme try again... (love this bag BTW!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## loveuga

Noir Nikki is with me in NY and VT this weekend


----------



## discoAMOUR

MAGJES said:


>



Awesome avatar mags!!!  congrats to u and ur dd!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

MAGJES said:


>





lvsweetness said:


>



As black as licorice...and pop of pink makes it yum yum yummmmm. would be the only licorice I'd ever eat! Look at it!!!! NICE!


----------



## JennyErin

lvsweetness said:


>


 
Wow that is gorgeous!!


----------



## ceedoan

sorry RM, carried my Groovee today!  here we are at the post office.... mailing what else? a handbag of course!!


----------



## ceedoan

lvsweetness said:


>



if a MAM version of this bag ever pops up - SHE'S MINE MINE MINE!!! i love the fuchsia zipper track so much!! your MAB is gorgeous LV!


----------



## ceedoan

MAGJES said:


>



off topic - love your avatar and tag line! congrats to your DD on her graduation!!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZEMAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!!!!!!*
> 
> LOL I'm posting her pics everywhere...Damn, I can't get enough of this beauty!





scoobiesmomma said:


> GA Mattie...yet again!! I can't get enough of this beauty right now!!





travelerscloset said:


> *Glazed Olive MAM*





carensolomon said:


> New (to me) Pool MAM....





eehlers said:


> [sigh] lemme try again... (love this bag BTW!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



THANKS FOR ALL THE EYE CANDY LADIES!!! YOUR RM'S ARE STUNNING!!!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## lvsweetness

ceedoan said:


> if a MAM version of this bag ever pops up - SHE'S MINE MINE MINE!!! i love the fuchsia zipper track so much!! your MAB is gorgeous LV!



wish mine was a mam  I'd do an so for a mam version of this- but wont buy if it pops on bonz or eBay.. it's all yours!


----------



## lvsweetness

ceedoan said:


> sorry RM, carried my Groovee today!  here we are at the post office.... mailing what else? a handbag of course!!



hah great shot, think I wanna pack into mine now


----------



## Denverite

lvsweetness said:


> wish mine was a mam  I'd do an so for a mam version of this- but wont buy if it pops on bonz or eBay.. it's all yours!




I would totally do an SO for that bag in a MAM! I had that exact same MAB and sold it because I thought it was too big


----------



## MAGJES

ceedoan said:


> off topic - love your avatar and tag line! congrats to your DD on her graduation!!!



Thanks Lady!


I using my Jade Nikki today. Totally in Love!


----------



## ceedoan

lvsweetness said:


> wish mine was a mam  I'd do an so for a mam version of this- but wont buy if it pops on bonz or eBay.. it's all yours!



no it's fair game..... i'm sure we'd all be happy as long as one of us on here gets it (assuming that it'll ever even pop up!) - then u can just sell the MAB  (to me! lol lol)



lvsweetness said:


> hah great shot, think I wanna pack into mine now



thanks girl!! so glad i decided to get this (from u ) i've always been scared/worried to get light colored bags but said eff it! too gorgeous to pass up! 
i just have to be extra carry when i take her out!


----------



## maggiesze1

Grape Studded MAM


----------



## AJ1025

Black Quilted MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

PH Zip MAM


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday - MAC in Seaglass w/silver hw. Today- PH 3 zip MAC w/ gunmetal hw.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Linea Pelle today. The. Most. Amazing. Leather.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lvsweetness

i dont know the color of this anymore.. it was said to be dove grey but it's not. this is more beige'y and it was always the one i wanted, and i kept looking for dove but turned out it was this one i wanted lol..


----------



## Denverite

Carrying Distressed Sunshine MAM today!


----------



## KayuuKathey

My Zebra Rumour crossbody Bag


----------



## Espinosa

Dove nikki with pink piping!


----------



## legacychristy

Plum spike affair with rg hw


----------



## ceedoan

PERSIE's first day out!! (aka persimmon swing)


----------



## purseprincess32

PH 3 zip MAC w/ gunmetal hw.


----------



## kiwishopper

Plum MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Black MAM with blue zipper track, love this bag!


----------



## MissRed

My new black Nikki!  I took the wrapping off this morning and decided to give it a test drive. It's pebbly but soft, light weight, and it's puddly on arrival!


----------



## sandc

I'm cheating today with my LV Azur NF.  But I alternated between my black Swing and dark grey MAC all through the holiday weekend.


----------



## CarSol

Cheating with one of my Chloe Marcies today....


----------



## JennyErin

Once again, Black MAM with blue zip.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sapphire darling.


----------



## blackcat777

Off to the beach for the sunset and a beer with my Cranberry MAM!


----------



## purseprincess32

PH 3 zip MAC w/gunmetal hw again.


----------



## RMFanatic

Raspberry Cupid is at work with me today.  I can't get over how much I love this bag!


----------



## tobefetching

Smooshy goodness! Cream MAM


----------



## daphodill84

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Smooshy goodness! Cream MAM



My HG!!! Love love love it...


----------



## thenyshopaholic

My new Mini MAC


----------



## Esquared72

RM Striped Diamond Tote (I'm having photo posting issues again, so if it's crooked...my apologies!)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:
			
		

> RM Striped Diamond Tote (I'm having photo posting issues again, so if it's crooked...my apologies!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Grrrr.,..

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki with siggy hw.


----------



## beachgirl38

Plum MAM today....


----------



## beachgirl38

Cheating with Chloe paraty tomorrow....


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Cheating with Chloe paraty tomorrow....



Sooooo pretty!! Someday this bag shall be mine!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cheated this week...is it really cheating though, if the bag is just as fabulous?! lolol

*Treesje Crimson in Berry*



She's packed full too!!! I can fit as much in her as my MAC's. This baby, EXPANDSSS! And I spilled a few drops of my Slushy on her at the movie theatre, and she's STILL beautiful (Thanks Wilsons! lol)

Umbrella, Sunglasses Case, RM "Be Gilty" Pouch (finally used it!), LP Pouch as my wallet, pouch for tampons, bunch of knicknacks in zipper pocket (tissues, lipstick, lipgloss, mirror), cell phone, pen, metrocard and cuticle cream!


----------



## discoAMOUR

The past three days I'm using: *DENIM COVET!!!!! * *OH MY GOSH I LOVE HER!!!!!*
Hey, that soda bottle of Cream Soda (YES!) fit in there too!!! With a file of papers too...on the bus coming home from tutoring some kiddies.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl




----------



## MissRed

I'm cheating today with my coach Ashley. My Cory pouch tagged along though


----------



## CarSol

Black perforated MAB SHW


----------



## JennyErin

I took my purple 3 zip MAC to the grocery store today, shes a great errand bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Coach Large patent purple Zoe because of the rain & yesterday RM black MAC w/gold hw.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Striped Diamond Tote, but I'll likely be cheating tomorrow with MK Luggage Hamilton.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beachgirl38

discoAMOUR said:


> Cheated this week...is it really cheating though, if the bag is just as fabulous?! lolol
> 
> *Treesje Crimson in Berry*
> View attachment 1742458
> 
> 
> She's packed full too!!! I can fit as much in her as my MAC's. This baby, EXPANDSSS! And I spilled a few drops of my Slushy on her at the movie theatre, and she's STILL beautiful (Thanks Wilsons! lol)
> 
> Umbrella, Sunglasses Case, RM "Be Gilty" Pouch (finally used it!), LP Pouch as my wallet, pouch for tampons, bunch of knicknacks in zipper pocket (tissues, lipstick, lipgloss, mirror), cell phone, pen, metrocard and cuticle cream!
> View attachment 1742459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742461
> View attachment 1742460



i love that treesje!!  such a nice picture!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used my brown boy toy satchel today.


----------



## discoAMOUR

beachgirl38 said:


> i love that treesje!!  such a nice picture!



thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love4MK

I've been using my gray Swing.  Love her!


----------



## travelerscloset

Caren! So you're the one who got this  it looks so cool! 





carensolomon said:


> View attachment 1742736
> 
> 
> Black perforated MAB SHW


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Cheated this week...is it really cheating though, if the bag is just as fabulous?! lolol
> 
> *Treesje Crimson in Berry*
> View attachment 1742458
> 
> 
> She's packed full too!!! I can fit as much in her as my MAC's. This baby, EXPANDSSS! And I spilled a few drops of my Slushy on her at the movie theatre, and she's STILL beautiful (Thanks Wilsons! lol)
> 
> Umbrella, Sunglasses Case, RM "Be Gilty" Pouch (finally used it!), LP Pouch as my wallet, pouch for tampons, bunch of knicknacks in zipper pocket (tissues, lipstick, lipgloss, mirror), cell phone, pen, metrocard and cuticle cream!
> View attachment 1742459
> 
> 
> Love it with the shoes!
> 
> View attachment 1742461
> View attachment 1742460


 


discoAMOUR said:


> The past three days I'm using: *DENIM COVET!!!!! **OH MY GOSH I LOVE HER!!!!!*
> Hey, that soda bottle of Cream Soda (YES!) fit in there too!!! With a file of papers too...on the bus coming home from tutoring some kiddies.
> 
> View attachment 1742469


 
I really love the color of the denim covet!  You are a master at fitting stuff into your bags!



hollywoodbadgrl said:


>


 
The mini mac is the perfect size for leopard!  Love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I really love the color of the denim covet!  You are a master at fitting stuff into your bags!



lol, thanks mama!!!


----------



## jojon21

Turquoise MAC!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black Iguana trim MAM*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Denim nikki


----------



## MissRed

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Denim nikki



Wow, I've never seen a denim Nikki. It's very pretty. Perfect for the summer.


----------



## discoAMOUR

^AGREED! Denim Nikki looks HOT HOT HOT, especially for summertime!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

discoAMOUR said:


> ^AGREED! Denim Nikki looks HOT HOT HOT, especially for summertime!


Thanks, it's the same leather as your denim covet satchel 



MissRed said:


> Wow, I've never seen a denim Nikki. It's very pretty. Perfect for the summer.



Thanks!  I am so glad I got the chance to get one.  I missed out last year and was lucky enough to recently acquire this one.  So smooshy soft and pretty!


----------



## jrme

black and silver hardware mac...


----------



## ashnickers

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Black Iguana trim MAM



I love this one


----------



## Esquared72

Lady Jade today...


----------



## Love4MK

Swing in pale gray!


----------



## CarSol

Love4MK said:


> Swing in pale gray!


 
Beautiful!!  It looks almost blueish gray in the pic.  Is that right or is it a true grey?


----------



## CarSol

eehlers said:


> Lady Jade today...


 

GORGEOUS!!  Love this.


----------



## pinkboudoir

discoAMOUR said:


> The past three days I'm using: *DENIM COVET!!!!! **OH MY GOSH I LOVE HER!!!!!*
> Hey, that soda bottle of Cream Soda (YES!) fit in there too!!! With a file of papers too...on the bus coming home from tutoring some kiddies.
> 
> View attachment 1742469


 
Amazing Covet! I want that Denim!!! I must go find this. I always thoughht they fit so lil. You are amazing to fit so much in & the picture of your Treesje bag, that red smooshy pouch in your bag is TDP!!! LP?


----------



## discoAMOUR

pinkboudoir said:


> Amazing Covet! I want that Denim!!! I must go find this. I always thoughht they fit so lil. You are amazing to fit so much in & the picture of your Treesje bag, that red smooshy pouch in your bag is TDP!!! LP?



Thanks so much! The covet is a fantastic satchel--you will love it! It fits twice as much as a MAC, and the items can be quite wide and tall. All the items in my Treesje crossbody, I carry in my Covet all the time, plus more! I carry those top-tab file folders all the time in my covet too, so regular (8.5" x 11") paper-size items can fit inside comfortably. And yes, that smooshy-goodness is an LP croc-embossed pouch. When brand new it was soft, but you can feel the croc texture a lot more, now it's smooshy and ridiculously soft. The croc texture is there, but not so prominent under the fingertips. LOVE it! Holds all my wallet necessities and then-some, so I don't have to carry a full-size wallet anymore!


----------



## discoAMOUR

carensolomon said:


> View attachment 1742736
> 
> 
> Black perforated MAB SHW



Can I borrow her?
Pretty Please?

She's beautiful...so artful with the perforation!


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Lady Jade Mattie today.


----------



## travelerscloset

Cheated yesterday with *Vieux Rose Balenciaga City* and today with *Orange Brulee Work*


----------



## sandc

PH MAM today


----------



## LVoeShopping

sandc said:
			
		

> PH MAM today



 she is just plain yummy!


----------



## sandc

LVoeShopping said:


> she is just plain yummy!


 
Thank you!  I still have her today.   I usually feel like I never want to swtich out of whatever RM I have because I love it, then I switch and love that one too. Ha!


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Mattie again today...can't bring myself to switch out to another bag.  In fact, I've even switched up my planned wardrobe for the rest of the week to accent her lovely green-ness.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the pose  "ok... take a quarter turn to the right..." 


sandc said:


> PH MAM today


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> I love the pose  "ok... take a quarter turn to the right..."


 
  PH MAM was working it!


----------



## LVoeShopping

So excited! Just snipped the tags on my first RM  

Black/White Python MAM


----------



## MissRed

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> So excited! Just snipped the tags on my first RM
> 
> Black/White Python MAM



What a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## LVoeShopping

MissRed said:


> What a beauty. Congrats!



Thank you! I love any and everything python...well except for the live ones...those I am afraid of


----------



## Esquared72

Guess who?

And, my, but isn't a certain little lady looking particularly gorgeous today?  I could just eat her up with a spoon.


----------



## JennyErin

Wine Nikki


----------



## thedseer

plum mam 3


----------



## ceedoan

cobalt Cupid aka "COBBIE"


----------



## travelerscloset

*My SO BBW MAM with red zipper track & matte hw...
Kept me company while I was brooding... *


----------



## CarSol

travelerscloset said:


> *My SO BBW MAM with red zipper track & matte hw...*
> *Kept me company while I was brooding... *


 
sooooooooo jealous!!!  Can't wait for the MABs to finally arrive.  Are you using it often?  I know you have the best MAB collection ever so I can't imagine how you use them all....but it sure would be fun to try!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Caren.  This MAM is one of my best and I can't wait for our MAB.  I change bags every day  I put all my stuff in a bag organizer so I just scoop it up from one bag to another every evening.  Most of the time, the bag dictates what clothes I'd wear 



carensolomon said:


> sooooooooo jealous!!! Can't wait for the MABs to finally arrive. Are you using it often? I know you have the best MAB collection ever so I can't imagine how you use them all....but it sure would be fun to try!


----------



## daphodill84

My brand new plum snake mam!! I'm obsessed... She's super smooth and smooshy and light as a feather!


----------



## LVoeShopping

daphodill84 said:
			
		

> My brand new plum snake mam!! I'm obsessed... She's super smooth and smooshy and light as a feather!



So pretty!


----------



## doi

daphodill84 said:


> My brand new plum snake mam!! I'm obsessed... She's super smooth and smooshy and light as a feather!



Oh my my my...she's beautiful!! Oh no no no...I'm falling in loooove...


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki on a bright, sunshine-y day. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ceedoan

still w/ COBBIE


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Im wearing my cheetah mini Mac


----------



## daphodill84

ceedoan said:
			
		

> still w/ COBBIE



You make me want this bag so much!!!


----------



## daphodill84

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> Im wearing my cheetah mini Mac



Love your accessories (and of course the mini Mac)


----------



## CarSol

Purple Amour-- Lots of kids gear today!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Shopping with my Black MAC w/gold HW.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Denverite

Perforated White MAM!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Denver! Have you revealed Distressed Teal MAM?  


Denverite said:


> Perforated White MAM!


----------



## Denverite

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Denver! Have you revealed Distressed Teal MAM?



No, not yet :shame: But I do have to say that Distressed Teal MAM is the new love of my life!!  I'll take pics tomorrow and post it in the June thread!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Can't wait!!!! 


Denverite said:


> No, not yet :shame: But I do have to say that Distressed Teal MAM is the new love of my life!!  I'll take pics tomorrow and post it in the June thread!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dark gray Mattie went with me to the dry cleaners...*


----------



## AJ1025

^^ Gorgeous, travelers!  I was with Black Haze 3 ZIP MAC today


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> Wow! Can't wait!!!!



Me too! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Dark gray Mattie went with me to the dry cleaners...*



DG Mattie! I love old school and 2010 DG.. beauty!


----------



## Esquared72

Taking my new Chance Briefcase out for her inaugural outing today. Try not to be jealous...she'll be going to such glamorous locales as the gas station, Target, and the grocery store! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Yay to old school!


blackcat777 said:


> Me too!
> DG Mattie! I love old school and 2010 DG.. beauty!


 

Bet you and she'll get a lot of stares!  


eehlers said:


> Taking my new Chance Briefcase out for her inaugural outing today. *Try not to be jealous...she'll be going to such glamorous locales as the gas station, Target, and the grocery store!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

Thank you *AJ*!  Cheers to haze leathers!  They're RM at its best!


AJ1025 said:


> ^^ Gorgeous, travelers! I was with Black Haze 3 ZIP MAC today


----------



## travelerscloset

*Night cap with DH and Cheetah MAM...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Dark gray Mattie went with me to the dry cleaners...



[sigh] soooo pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ceedoan

Turkish stripe cherish!!


----------



## CarSol

New black swing SHW


----------



## Esquared72

carensolomon said:
			
		

> New black swing SHW



I had a 90s flashback when I read this, as at first I thought it said "New jack swing"...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CarSol

That's hilarious!



eehlers said:


> I had a 90s flashback when I read this, as at first I thought it said "New jack swing"...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Night cap with DH and Cheetah MAM...*



Lovely!


----------



## blackcat777

Black haze eyelet devote! (my go-to bag)


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:


> Black haze eyelet devote! (my go-to bag)



Yowza - that is one hot bag!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Chance Briefcase today - love her to death!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sea blue rocker went to the grocery with me.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dark Red MAM*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

blackcat777 said:


> Black haze eyelet devote! (my go-to bag)



Love this! It looks so yummy!


----------



## CarSol

Cheating with Chloe Marcie Animation today.....


----------



## Esquared72

carensolomon said:
			
		

> Cheating with Chloe Marcie Animation today.....



Ooh...Chloe. Me likey!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Yey, I received my Mini Nikki today in black leather w/ GM hardware so excited!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Yowza - that is one hot bag!!!





scoobiesmomma said:


> Love this! It looks so yummy!



Thanks ladies! I love thick black leather with silver hardware.


----------



## CarSol

Black Haze Zip MAM


----------



## Esquared72

Woven Taupe MAM


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Red MAM*



I just love the color of this bag - such a unique shade of red, and it looks like it could be quite the chameleon.


----------



## jojon21

My new baby blue desire from the OSS


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*!  Yes, she's such a chameleon   Can't stop staring at her.





eehlers said:


> I just love the color of this bag - such a unique shade of red, and it looks like it could be quite the chameleon.


----------



## discoAMOUR

carensolomon said:


> Black Haze Zip MAM
> 
> View attachment 1754794



OMGGG!!! She makes me tickle inside, I get so excited seeing this bag!!! *wink wink* I have a crush on Black Haze!!!


----------



## CarSol

discoAMOUR said:


> OMGGG!!! She makes me tickle inside, I get so excited seeing this bag!!! *wink wink* I have a crush on Black Haze!!!



got it from a great tpf'r on bonz.  Not a fan of the MAM but I love this bag.  It came to me perfectly broken in -- amazing.


----------



## Cait

The last two days: work and brow waxage, Tobacco Nikki.


----------



## ceedoan

COBBIE again!  love her!


----------



## butterfli312

My Bright Green with GHW Swing


----------



## Esquared72

Woven Taupe MAM...day two. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

I stayed  in bed all day  had a mega migrane... but Cranberry MAB kept me company


----------



## fshnonmymind

I broke out my very first RM bag today (tangerine MAM). She doesn't get out much these days and she could use a cleaning, but I love her so much, especially considering the wonderful treat in her pocket:


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great *fshnonmymind*!  Tangerine MAM is one of my dream RM!  





fshnonmymind said:


> I broke out my very first RM bag today (tangerine MAM). She doesn't get out much these days and she could use a cleaning, but I love her so much, especially considering the wonderful treat in her pocket:


----------



## LVoeShopping

Purple Perforated MAM again 

Yay or nay on the fob?


----------



## JennyErin

Black MAM with blue zip track.


----------



## AJ1025

BBW MAB the past few days


----------



## Esquared72

Light gray Mattie!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm having a small Affair today.


----------



## fshnonmymind

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You look great fshnonmymind!  Tangerine MAM is one of my dream RM!



Thanks so much! Ms. Tangerine has served me well over the years. It's a great color.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Charcoal Patent MAB... I love the signature hw!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Perf MAM is so pretty!!! I'd go without the fob.  It distracts away from the unique perforated leather and the fierce hw! 





LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM again
> 
> Yay or nay on the fob?


----------



## LVoeShopping

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Perf MAM is so pretty!!! I'd go without the fob.  It distracts away from the unique perforated leather and the fierce hw!



Thank you, the more I looked at it the more I felt that it was a distraction.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Taking Goldie out for her first adventure today...


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

fshnonmymind said:


> I broke out my very first RM bag today (tangerine MAM). She doesn't get out much these days and she could use a cleaning, but I love her so much, especially considering the wonderful treat in her pocket:



Your whole outfit is amazing.  The tangerine is beautiful.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Charcoal Patent MAB... I love the signature hw!*


----------



## JennyErin

Cheating today,  with LV Mono Speedy 30.


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> Cheating today,  with LV Mono Speedy 30.


 
I'm cheating too with my LV Azur NF.


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> I'm cheating too with my LV Azur NF.



Good to know I'm not alone


----------



## Denverite

White Perf MAM (again!) I am obsessed with this bag! But tomorrow, I will be carrying my new to me hot pink/gold crackle MAB!


----------



## blackcat777

fshnonmymind said:


> I broke out my very first RM bag today (tangerine MAM). She doesn't get out much these days and she could use a cleaning, but I love her so much, especially considering the wonderful treat in her pocket:



AAAAAHHHHHHHH Tangerine MAM!!! You own my HG! She looks great on your arm


----------



## blackcat777

Teal MAM came with me to take advantage of living in a border town...fish burrito, here we come!


----------



## Denverite

blackcat777 said:


> Teal MAM came with me to take advantage of living in a border town...fish burrito, here we come!



That bag is gorgeous! Does it have the cheetah lining?


----------



## blackcat777

Denverite said:


> That bag is gorgeous! Does it have the cheetah lining?



Hi Denverite! This one has blue/black polka dot lining from 2012 spring One of my SS purchase.


----------



## blackcat777

LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM again
> 
> Yay or nay on the fob?



I'd say nay - your purple perf MAM is beautiful!



eehlers said:


> Light gray Mattie!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow eehlers, I love this light gray!



travelerscloset said:


> *Charcoal Patent MAB... I love the signature hw!*



Another HG MAB.... Is charcoal patent leather really looks brown in different lighting? gorge!


----------



## doi

blackcat777 said:


> Teal MAM came with me to take advantage of living in a border town...fish burrito, here we come!



Dang!  I love the color on this!



travelerscloset said:


> *Charcoal Patent MAB... I love the signature hw!*



Sooo nice to see her again, traveler!  I'm so tempted to get the MAM listed currently (you know I've always wanted one), but... 



LVoeShopping said:


> Taking Goldie out for her first adventure today...



Yay!  She looks so fun and pretty!



Denverite said:


> White Perf MAM (again!) I am obsessed with this bag! But tomorrow, I will be carrying my new to me hot pink/gold crackle MAB!



Perforated MAMs are so pretty and unique-looking.  Liiiike so much!


----------



## confusionmonkey

I've been carrying a lot non RM for a while but decided to switch to teal mattie this week.


----------



## LVoeShopping

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Teal MAM came with me to take advantage of living in a border town...fish burrito, here we come!



 so gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

Took a vacation day today. Gonna go do some window shopping at the local shops, and couldn't think of a better companion on a gorgeous, sunny day than Orange Mini MAC.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CarSol

Loveletter MAB black leather/suede with longer handles (I had them replaced).  Now a 10" and mighty comfy drop.


----------



## butterfli312

Yellow 5 zip clutch


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you sandc!  She is a beauty!


sandc said:


>


 

I love the toned down sheen of Goldie!  It looks like it will go with everything!


LVoeShopping said:


> Taking Goldie out for her first adventure today...


 

I can see why you're obssessed with Perf MAM!  It's gorgeous!


Denverite said:


> White Perf MAM (again!) I am obsessed with this bag! But tomorrow, I will be carrying my new to me hot pink/gold crackle MAB!


 


What an amazing looking MAM *blackcat*!  I love the silver hw against teal!


blackcat777 said:


> Teal MAM came with me to take advantage of living in a border town...fish burrito, here we come!


 

Thank you *blackcat*!  You have a great eye!  Yes, it's such a chameleon!  Sometimes it looks like dark chocolate covered with nano stardusts!





blackcat777 said:


> Another HG MAB.... Is charcoal patent leather really looks brown in different lighting? gorge!


 

Aahhh... what a beautiful orange *eehlers*!   I hope to own the perfect orange RM too 


eehlers said:


> Took a vacation day today. Gonna go do some window shopping at the local shops, and couldn't think of a better companion on a gorgeous, sunny day than Orange Mini MAC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


Now, that's a ultra rocker chick!  Amazing!


carensolomon said:


> Loveletter MAB black leather/suede with longer handles (I had them replaced). Now a 10" and mighty comfy drop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1758223


----------



## Zombie Girl

Carried my black quilted Swing to shop the VS semi annual sale.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseprincess32

Teal MAC w/ silver hw!


----------



## ceedoan

large black affair w/ silver spikes in the day and CQP MAC at night!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating today with my MbMJ Baby Groovee... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Zombie Girl

ceedoan said:
			
		

> large black affair w/ silver spikes in the day and CQP MAC at night!



I'm really considering a black quilted Affair. Do you love yours?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*Just came home from a wedding... cheated with my vintage mother of pearl clutch.  I now realized I need a small RM clutch for formal occassions  *





*There's one of my lil ones teasing mommy and daddy, lol.*


----------



## Denverite

Took out hot pink mab with gold crackle bottom.  I'll take better pics later, but here she is!!


----------



## beachgirl38

^^^^^love your hot pink mab denverite...i have been carrying plum mam for past 2 weeks


----------



## Denverite

beachgirl38 said:


> ^^^^^love your hot pink mab denverite...i have been carrying plum mam for past 2 weeks



Thank you!  I'm still on the search for the Plum MAB, I'm not giving up! Plum with rosegold is so gorgeous, I'm glad you love it!  And I saw your post about the charcoal patent in the other thread, did you see it was just reduced on Bonanza to $299 OBO?!?! I have a charcoal patent MAM and love it!


----------



## beachgirl38

Denverite said:


> Thank you!  I'm still on the search for the Plum MAB, I'm not giving up! Plum with rosegold is so gorgeous, I'm glad you love it!  And I saw your post about the charcoal patent in the other thread, did you see it was just reduced on Bonanza to $299 OBO?!?! I have a charcoal patent MAM and love it!



i am just loving that plum mam! i will never tire of it! it is so slouchy now. i hope you find your plum mab! that charcoal mam is very tempting!!!


----------



## redweddy

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Just came home from a wedding... cheated with my vintage mother of pearl clutch.  I now realized I need a small RM clutch for formal occassions
> 
> There's one of my lil ones teasing mommy and daddy, lol.



I love that clutch!  It's beautiful and reminds me of Rafe New York clutches made of the same material.


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Took a vacation day today. Gonna go do some window shopping at the local shops, and couldn't think of a better companion on a gorgeous, sunny day than Orange Mini MAC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yummy! I love this orange....what's the official color name?



doi said:


> Dang!  I love the color on this!



Thank you doi! I took her out for shopping today again and realized that she is a major head-turner 



LVoeShopping said:


> so gorgeous!



Thank you LVoe! Oh c'mon! Your super gorgeous teal ostrich!?!?



Zombie Girl said:


> Carried my black quilted Swing to shop the VS semi annual sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Ooooooooh leather on this looks so thick and fabulous...


----------



## LVoeShopping

Denverite said:


> Took out hot pink mab with gold crackle bottom.  I'll take better pics later, but here she is!!


 
That color is TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Yummy! I love this orange....what's the official color name?
> :



It's a very original name...the tag literally just said Orange. 

It has dash lining, the two slip pockets, and the key clasp, but - oddly - no tassels! Got it at Nordies last summer.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## thedseer

carensolomon said:


> Loveletter MAB black leather/suede with longer handles (I had them replaced).  Now a 10" and mighty comfy drop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1758223



Ooh, this is a good idea. Did you take it to a local cobbler or...?

I've bee switching betwwen plum mam and tomato nikki this week. Today seems like a plum day


----------



## MAGJES

My new Orange Ostrich MAC!


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> My new Orange Ostrich MAC!



Ooh...pictures, please! Sounds gorgy!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Sea blue rocker helped me grocery shop!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated Friday & Today LV black MC Alma.


----------



## Esquared72

I'll be cheating tomorrow, but honestly...can you blame me?


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'll be cheating tomorrow, but honestly...can you blame me?



I will probably be cheating with you!!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> I'll be cheating tomorrow, but honestly...can you blame me?



Oooohhh Gym Bag?! Again, nice color!


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:


> Oooohhh Gym Bag?! Again, nice color!





redweddy said:


> I will probably be cheating with you!!



It is, indeed, the Gym Bag - so, so love this bag!

Red - I'm assuming you are loving yours as well?  I'm already plotting a darker color for Fall/Winter...the wallet is not very happy about that, but this bag is like the MAM for me - having it in multiple colors is almost a requirement!


----------



## Zombie Girl

blackcat777 said:


> Ooooooooh leather on this looks so thick and fabulous...



It is! It's so soft and smooshy!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> It is, indeed, the Gym Bag - so, so love this bag!
> 
> Red - I'm assuming you are loving yours as well?  I'm already plotting a darker color for Fall/Winter...the wallet is not very happy about that, but this bag is like the MAM for me - having it in multiple colors is almost a requirement!



I'm definitely loving it!  I cheated on RM today with my Gym bag and I got a random compliment on it from this girl in a consignment store (she was hoping I would dump its contents and consign it!).  I'm with you in thinking of getting multiples


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> I'm definitely loving it!  I cheated on RM today with my Gym bag and I got a random compliment on it from this girl in a consignment store (she was hoping I would dump its contents and consign it!).  I'm with you in thinking of getting multiples



I took mine to the mall recently, and got three different random compliments on either the bag or the color. 

I'm cheating again today.  I'm wearing a cream and brown top with olive green accents, and thought to myself I should switch bags as it probably won't coordinate that well, but I couldn't do it!  And...the orange works with the brown and lime green.


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> I took mine to the mall recently, and got three different random compliments on either the bag or the color.
> 
> I'm cheating again today.  I'm wearing a cream and brown top with olive green accents, and thought to myself I should switch bags as it probably won't coordinate that well, but I couldn't do it!  And...the orange works with the brown and lime green.



Orange definitely works! 

The Gym Bag is definitely like the RM MAM in the sense that I am so tempted to get the same style in multiple colors...thinking about your Cinnabar actually! 

In fact, I have been enjoying the color orange so much that I moved into my Tangerine MAB today!


----------



## confusionmonkey

Dove grey/flu yellow MAB!


----------



## blackcat777

redweddy said:


> Orange definitely works!
> 
> In fact, I have been enjoying the color orange so much that I moved into my Tangerine MAB today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763632
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763631



 (speechless)


----------



## spartancoaster

confusionmonkey said:


> Dove grey/flu yellow MAB!



I've been wearing my MAM for a few days


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating with wang












and wanted to show my bunny phone lol


----------



## redweddy

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wanted to show my bunny phone lol



I love your bunny case!  And your Rocco too!


----------



## missmoz

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wanted to show my bunny phone lol



I especially love your robot charm!  Its just too cute!  Who makes it?  I need the details on this one, please.


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> I especially love your robot charm!  Its just too cute!  Who makes it?  I need the details on this one, please.



Ditto!  I must have a pink robot charm in my life.  I. Love. It.


----------



## lvsweetness

missmoz said:


> I especially love your robot charm!  Its just too cute!  Who makes it?  I need the details on this one, please.





eehlers said:


> Ditto!  I must have a pink robot charm in my life.  I. Love. It.



thanks you two!! the charms are prada! I loveee robots


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wanted to show my bunny phone lol



OMG bunny phone is too cute!!! I wish I had a iPhone instead of Android...so many cute phone case for iPhone.


----------



## blackcat777

I took my new Kiwi Cupid out to dinner with me. Love...


----------



## Esquared72

It's gonna be another scorcher here in the mid-Atlantic today (about 105 with the heat index), so I'm sticking with (and occasionally, to) Butter Nikki.


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating but some rm pouches inside, one of my favorites.. work hard play hard in stone


----------



## travelerscloset

*I missed OS Emerald MAB and carried if for 2 days straight *


----------



## JennyErin

blackcat777 said:


> I took my new Kiwi Cupid out to dinner with me. Love...



Wow!!! That color is amazing!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *I missed OS Emerald MAB and carried if for 2 days straight *



_*Serious GORGEOUSNESS!!!!!!!*_ That leather looks so beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *scoobiesmomma*! Old school leathers are amazing!!! 


scoobiesmomma said:


> _*Serious GORGEOUSNESS!!!!!!!*_ That leather looks so beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love chloe paraty!  I wish to own a Large size someday 


lvsweetness said:


> cheating but some rm pouches inside, one of my favorites.. work hard play hard in stone


----------



## MAGJES

Carried one of my favorites today.
Beige Pink MAM!





With my fav sandals!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> Carried one of my favorites today.
> Beige Pink MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my fav sandals!



LOVE Beige pink


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

lvsweetness said:


> cheating but some rm pouches inside, one of my favorites.. work hard play hard in stone



HAWT!  Love the looks of the paraty!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Nikki, I believe the color is Eggplant


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *I missed OS Emerald MAB and carried if for 2 days straight *



Emerald has such a gorgeous color and leather...does it has the same kind of leather as wine and dark grey? My hands-down fave!



JennyErin said:


> Wow!!! That color is amazing!!!



Thanks JennyErin! I am loving Kiwi color   It is pretty versatile, too!



lvsweetness said:


> cheating but some rm pouches inside, one of my favorites.. work hard play hard in stone



Pretty color!



MAGJES said:


> Carried one of my favorites today.
> Beige Pink MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my fav sandals!



Though I am not a pink person, love beige pink and orchid ...classy!



LVoeShopping said:


> Nikki, I believe the color is Eggplant



Yay your Nikki is beautiful! Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## travelerscloset

You are totally correct *blackcat*!   I have both wine and dark gray and emerald has the same kind of leather.  I did take a photo of the wine and emerald comparison some time ago... here it is...









blackcat777 said:


> Emerald has such a gorgeous color and leather...does it has the same kind of leather as wine and dark grey? My hands-down fave!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *MAGJES*! Beige Pink is so dainy!  The sandals and MAM pairing is perfect!





MAGJES said:


> Carried one of my favorites today.
> Beige Pink MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my fav sandals!


 


Wow *LVoeShopping*!  My jaw literally dropped when I saw your photo!  I love the color and leather!  It goes perfectly well with your top!!! Love, love, love!!!


LVoeShopping said:


> Nikki, I believe the color is Eggplant


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Took out my BBW MAB today...


----------



## LVoeShopping

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Yay your Nikki is beautiful! Such a gorgeous color!



thanks  your kiwi is looking FAB as well!




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Wow LVoeShopping!  My jaw literally dropped when I saw your photo!  I love the color and leather!  It goes perfectly well with your top!!! Love, love, love!!!



Thank you, I am so happy with this color


----------



## LVoeShopping

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Took out my BBW MAB today...



Very cute!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> Took out my BBW MAB today...



Love this picture! Beauteous bag.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have been cheating a lot this week with my Coach gray chevron lindsey.


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> I have been cheating a lot this week with my Coach gray chevron lindsey.



I'm a cheater too - I took my MZ wallaze Jane to work yesterday and today I used my Bal black city...

Hey - but I will always love RM and I will keep on coming back!


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I have been cheating a lot this week with my Coach gray chevron lindsey.





redweddy said:


> I'm a cheater too - I took my MZ wallaze Jane to work yesterday and today I used my Bal black city...
> 
> Hey - but I will always love RM and I will keep on coming back!



I've noticed when I do cheat, it makes me appreciate my RMs all the more when I bring them out to play.  There's something to be said for absence making the heart grow fonder...


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> I've noticed when I do cheat, it makes me appreciate my RMs all the more when I bring them out to play.  There's something to be said for absence making the heart grow fonder...



Agree with you!


----------



## redweddy

Beautiful puddly goodness!  My Magenta Nikki


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> You are totally correct *blackcat*!   I have both wine and dark gray and emerald has the same kind of leather.  I did take a photo of the wine and emerald comparison some time ago... here it is...




Thanks travelers! Amazing leathers...


----------



## blackcat777

scoobiesmomma said:


> Took out my BBW MAB today...



Love this picture! Does your BBW MAB has the silver hardware?


----------



## blackcat777

Waiting for my son to finish his chess game at the mall, with Cranberry MAM....


----------



## lvsweetness

blackcat777 said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his chess game at the mall, with Cranberry MAM....



wow, that is freakin beautiful
this is officially on my wish list now

i had it in the mab version, was too big for me, never knew they had a mam!!


----------



## doi

blackcat777 said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his chess game at the mall, with Cranberry MAM....





redweddy said:


> Beautiful puddly goodness!  My Magenta Nikki
> 
> View attachment 1770121



Oh, good lord!  The colors!!  I love them both!!


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> wow, that is freakin beautiful
> this is officially on my wish list now
> 
> i had it in the mab version, was too big for me, never knew they had a mam!!



Thank you! Yes RM produced the MAM in cranberry too 
Hope one will pop up soon enough for you!



doi said:


> Oh, good lord!  The colors!!  I love them both!!



Thanks doi!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Just came home from a wedding... cheated with my vintage mother of pearl clutch. I now realized I need a small RM clutch for formal occassions  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There's one of my lil ones teasing mommy and daddy, lol.*


 
omg traveler, that pic with ur little one is priceless!!! LOVE IT!! i agree with u!! i want an RM small clutch as well... either a fling or a minaudiere!! 



eehlers said:


> Cheating today with my MbMJ Baby Groovee...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
eehlers, what color is that?!??!! it's so gorgeous!! 


Denverite said:


> Took out hot pink mab with gold crackle bottom.  I'll take better pics later, but here she is!!


 
LOVE IT!!!!!!! what a fun pop of color!!



eehlers said:


> I'll be cheating tomorrow, but honestly...can you blame me?


 
no.... i've missed seeing ur gym bag!


----------



## ceedoan

redweddy said:


> Orange definitely works!
> 
> The Gym Bag is definitely like the RM MAM in the sense that I am so tempted to get the same style in multiple colors...thinking about your Cinnabar actually!
> 
> In fact, I have been enjoying the color orange so much that I moved into my Tangerine MAB today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763632
> 
> 
> u have the best RM colors in ur collection red!!
> 
> View attachment 1763631


 


lvsweetness said:


> cheating with wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wanted to show my bunny phone lol


 

yay granite rocco!!! omg, i love ur bunny iphone case lv!! it's sooo cute!!! 



blackcat777 said:


> I took my new Kiwi Cupid out to dinner with me. Love...


 
i love seeing cupid in action!!! she really looks like kiwi in this pic!! 



lvsweetness said:


> cheating but some rm pouches inside, one of my favorites.. work hard play hard in stone


 
lv, u have a paraty too!??!! oh my, all this talk about paratys....  yeah right, who am i kidding! i'd have to stop all my crazy purchasing and really really stick to a ban in order to afford one of these babies!!! someday....



travelerscloset said:


> *I missed OS Emerald MAB and carried if for 2 days straight *


 
OS emerald is the prettiest version IMO! i love it paired with FDL! and is that your bal in the back??


----------



## ceedoan

MAGJES said:


> Carried one of my favorites today.
> Beige Pink MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my fav sandals!


 
 this one!!! the color is so pretty and feminine! love ur dv sandals too!! 



LVoeShopping said:


> Nikki, I believe the color is Eggplant


 
when'd u get a nikki LVoe???  i love it!! so what's ur RM count now?? i'm so curious!!  



scoobiesmomma said:


> Took out my BBW MAB today...


 
omg! i so want one of these in a MAM!!! cute matching fuchsia sandals and np too!! 



redweddy said:


> Beautiful puddly goodness! My Magenta Nikki
> 
> View attachment 1770121


 
 gosh, she's so pretty!!! u need to take her out more often!! 



blackcat777 said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his chess game at the mall, with Cranberry MAM....


 
wow, what a stunning color!!!!!!!!!! it really does remind me of a cranberry!!


----------



## ceedoan

cheated with my PM CITY!!! yummy sushi dinner the other night! i love how she looks more pink in some pics and more purple in others!! whoo hoo!! 

the fine young man in the pic with me is not DH but a friend of ours we've known forever! DH was taking the pic  and yes, they both gang up on me and give me a hard time about all my bags and TPF :giggles:


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:
			
		

> cheated with my PM CITY!!! yummy sushi dinner the other night! i love how she looks more pink in some pics and more purple in others!! whoo hoo!!
> 
> the fine young man in the pic with me is not DH but a friend of ours we've known forever! DH was taking the pic  and yes, they both gang up on me and give me a hard time about all my bags and TPF :giggles:



Gorgeous! You and the bag!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

ceedoan said:
			
		

> cheated with my PM CITY!!! yummy sushi dinner the other night! i love how she looks more pink in some pics and more purple in others!! whoo hoo!!
> 
> the fine young man in the pic with me is not DH but a friend of ours we've known forever! DH was taking the pic  and yes, they both gang up on me and give me a hard time about all my bags and TPF :giggles:



Cee I love your Bal!!! You have great taste in bags lady


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:


> cheated with my PM CITY!!! yummy sushi dinner the other night! i love how she looks more pink in some pics and more purple in others!! whoo hoo!!
> 
> the fine young man in the pic with me is not DH but a friend of ours we've known forever! DH was taking the pic  and yes, they both gang up on me and give me a hard time about all my bags and TPF :giggles:



WOW - this is just so beautiful!  What a vibrant color!  It suits you very well!


----------



## LVoeShopping

ceedoan said:
			
		

> when'd u get a nikki LVoe???  i love it!! so what's ur RM count now?? i'm so curious!!



I got the Blood Red from Amazon last week and she was flawed and naturally there were no more in stock : cry: I found this baby on Bonz and she is perfect! I took my kids away for the weekend and wow this bag was so functional! I am up to 7 RM bags now and a pile of accessories...I fear even that will grow lol


----------



## Esquared72

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> I got the Blood Red from Amazon last week and she was flawed and naturally there were no more in stock : cry: I found this baby on Bonz and she is perfect! I took my kids away for the weekend and wow this bag was so functional! I am up to 7 RM bags now and a pile of accessories...I fear even that will grow lol



Welcome to the Collectors Club...LOL! It doesn't take long to add up and you're thinking, "How did that happen so fast?" I'm now sitting at 11 bags, 2 pouches, a wallet, and a phone pouch - all in about a year's time - and still so many more I want to get my hands on.

RM is handbag crack, I swear.


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Collectors Club...LOL! It doesn't take long to add up and you're thinking, "How did that happen so fast?" I'm now sitting at 11 bags, 2 pouches, a wallet, and a phone pouch - all in about a year's time - and still so many more I want to get my hands on.
> 
> RM is handbag crack, I swear.



Hahaha you are so right! I have always been a sucker for bags, especially leathers but RM is insanely addictive!!! I've been stuck on Coach for a while and they don't offer as many color and texture options in regular leather (I'm not big on patents) RM is so refreshing! Color was exactly what I needed in my life


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Yesterday and today, using my brown lg boy toy...


----------



## doi

ceedoan said:


> cheated with my PM CITY!!! yummy sushi dinner the other night! i love how she looks more pink in some pics and more purple in others!! whoo hoo!!
> 
> the fine young man in the pic with me is not DH but a friend of ours we've known forever! DH was taking the pic  and yes, they both gang up on me and give me a hard time about all my bags and TPF :giggles:



Beautiful!!!  I swear, one of these days, when I finally get my arse together, I'm going to have a Pale Magenta Bal.   So beautiful, cee!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Taking the newest addition out today. This MAM was an eBay find, seller called it Grape Studded. If anyone knows the color style info on her let me know  she doesn't seem very "Grape" to me but still a very pretty shade of purple!


----------



## MAGJES

LVoeShopping said:


> Taking the newest addition out today. This MAM was an eBay find, seller called it Grape Studded. If anyone knows the color style info on her let me know  she doesn't seem very "Grape" to me but still a very pretty shade of purple!




I used to own a MAM like this and the official name is indeed "Grape!"
It came out with Coral, Leaf, Lapis, Pool, etc.....It was during the short finished tassels period. There was also a gorgeous devote in this combination. I remember Vlad posted some gorgeous pics of his wife's devote bag at the time hanging on the front of an antique truck...._I think._


----------



## lvsweetness

LVoeShopping said:


> Taking the newest addition out today. This MAM was an eBay find, seller called it Grape Studded. If anyone knows the color style info on her let me know  she doesn't seem very "Grape" to me but still a very pretty shade of purple!



yeah grape studded, i had that too, someone told me it was grape studded loved that bag but never got around to using it much, it needed an owner who would give her mileage!


----------



## lvsweetness

marine mam ( i think..)


----------



## Julija

My brand new Pink MAM


----------



## LVoeShopping

MAGJES said:


> I used to own a MAM like this and the official name is indeed "Grape!"
> It came out with Coral, Leaf, Lapis, Pool, etc.....It was during the short finished tassels period. There was also a gorgeous devote in this combination. I remember Vlad posted some gorgeous pics of his wife's devote bag at the time hanging on the front of an antique truck...._I think._





lvsweetness said:


> yeah grape studded, i had that too, someone told me it was grape studded loved that bag but never got around to using it much, it needed an owner who would give her mileage!



Awesome  thanks ladies! I love these tassels, very pretty!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating this week with my Pomegranate MJ Blake. Poor little poopie has been horribly neglected of late.


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Cheating this week with my Pomegranate MJ Blake. Poor little poopie has been horribly neglected of late.


 
So pretty!


----------



## sandc

Dark grey MAM with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## thedseer

SO bbw mam w/black hw


----------



## beemer

Black gunmetal MAC


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> gorgeous! You and the bag!!





redweddy said:


> wow - this is just so beautiful!  What a vibrant color!  It suits you very well!





doi said:


> beautiful!!!  I swear, one of these days, when i finally get my arse together, i'm going to have a pale magenta bal. :d  so beautiful, cee!




thank u ladies!!! Yall are too sweet! I'm loving this bag so much!!


----------



## ceedoan

LVoeShopping said:


> Cee I love your Bal!!! You have great taste in bags lady



thx girl!! 



LVoeShopping said:


> I got the Blood Red from Amazon last week and she was flawed and naturally there were no more in stock : cry: _*I found this baby on Bonz and she is perfect! I took my kids away for the weekend and wow this bag was so functional**! I am up to 7 RM bags now and a pile of accessories...I fear even that will grow lol*_



yup, your nikki is awesome!! and yes, that minkie pile will grow RAPIDLY!!! 



LVoeShopping said:


> Taking the newest addition out today. This MAM was an eBay find, seller called it Grape Studded. If anyone knows the color style info on her let me know  she doesn't seem very "Grape" to me but still a very pretty shade of purple!



the official name is really "Grape" and gorgeous!!


----------



## Esquared72

Still cheating with MJ...sorry, Becks.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Denim nikki


----------



## Snugbugnyc

beemer said:
			
		

> Black gunmetal MAC



My favorite mac of all....and now my only full sized mac


----------



## Snugbugnyc

sandc said:
			
		

> Dark grey MAM with gunmetal hardware.



Thats a killer mam!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Copper mam.  My only summery bag at the moment.





And look who is also hangin out!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Snugbugnyc said:


> Copper mam.  My only summery bag at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1771918
> 
> 
> And look who is also hangin out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1771920



OMgoodness, love that little bear charm! Is that a newer Juicy? 

I've been toting around this J.Crew Tote from a few years ago, the past few days since we are under the wrath of TS Debby and the weather has been very unpredictable!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> OMgoodness, love that little bear charm! Is that a newer Juicy?
> 
> I've been toting around this J.Crew Tote from a few years ago, the past few days since we are under the wrath of TS Debby and the weather has been very unpredictable!



Hey Scoobs. I am not really familiar with charms really, i very recently became interested in them when i got a cupid with no tassel and i went looking fir the right charm for it.  I came across this little bear and i couldnt resist it. It is juicy and it was listed as retired...lol, so i suspect it is 
Not current


----------



## CarSol

Yellow Cupid today!!  I love her.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *cee*! The black FDL against the emerald is just divine!  Yup, that's my Orange Brulee Work.  


ceedoan said:


> OS emerald is the prettiest version IMO! i love it paired with FDL! and is that your bal in the back??


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *cee*!  I'm glad my sister captured that moment with the lil one...  
There, let's find a nice RM clutch, eh?!


ceedoan said:


> omg traveler, that pic with ur little one is priceless!!! LOVE IT!! i agree with u!! i want an RM small clutch as well... either a fling or a minaudiere!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Carried it Saturday, Sunday and today... (I was in bed whole Monday because of abdominal cramps but Plum MAB kept me company still, lol)


----------



## LVoeShopping

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Carried it Saturday, Sunday and today... (I was in bed whole Monday because of abdominal cramps but Plum MAB kept me company still, lol)



Sigh...so pretty...you are making we want a MAB!!! 

Teal Ostrich MAM for me today...


----------



## lvsweetness

Snugbugnyc said:


> Copper mam.  My only summery bag at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1771918
> 
> 
> And look who is also hangin out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1771920



sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## lvsweetness

scoobiesmomma said:


> OMgoodness, love that little bear charm! Is that a newer Juicy?
> 
> I've been toting around this J.Crew Tote from a few years ago, the past few days since we are under the wrath of TS Debby and the weather has been very unpredictable!



that's a cool picture.. i read about the storm there, crazy.. i imagine u guys are so used to this though


----------



## rvpooter

^^^ Very pretty!  That copper is beautiful and I bet it's even better IRL.  Cute charm too.


----------



## Esquared72

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Copper mam.  My only summery bag at the moment.
> 
> And look who is also hangin out!



Look at that shimmer...so pretty.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Thanks!  Yes the shimmer on this is special


----------



## Esquared72

Still cheating...but isn't he just the cutest little thing?


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> Still cheating...but isn't he just the cutest little thing?



 ...very very good reason to keep cheating


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Snugbugnyc said:


> Hey Scoobs. I am not really familiar with charms really, i very recently became interested in them when i got a cupid with no tassel and i went looking fir the right charm for it.  I came across this little bear and i couldnt resist it. It is juicy and it was listed as retired...lol, so i suspect it is
> Not current



 Thank you! I went searching...found one on eBay and couldn't resist!!


----------



## redweddy

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Copper mam.  My only summery bag at the moment.
> 
> And look who is also hangin out!



Love it!!


----------



## AJ1025

Chocolate MAB!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Still cheating...but isn't he just the cutest little thing?



I always love pictures of your Blake!


----------



## redweddy

Today I decided to go to work with my Elephant Matinee with fleur de lis lining.  Love, love, love!  I  should take her out more often!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Saddle MAB came today and I've moved right in!


----------



## doi

BBW SO with red zipper and matte black hardware went out with me today.  

Sorry for the grainy pic and the mess!!!  She just looked so pretty and cool sitting there, waiting for me, I had to take  pic with whatever I had in my hands at that time.


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> Today I decided to go to work with my Elephant Matinee with fleur de lis lining.  Love, love, love!  I  should take her out more often!
> 
> View attachment 1773384



I love this one!! Just the 'ruggedness' of the Elephant leather makes me  - looks like a Mattie that Indiana Jones' girlfriend would carry.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Bright pink swing!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

On shoulder


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1773687
> 
> 
> On shoulder



*Great color, love it!! *Looks great x-body on you!!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> I love this one!! Just the 'ruggedness' of the Elephant leather makes me  - looks like a Mattie that Indiana Jones' girlfriend would carry.



Ooooh...Indiana Jones!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1773687
> 
> 
> On shoulder


eek!  didnt see how fugly this is! haha  tired


----------



## LVoeShopping

Having an Affair today


----------



## Snugbugnyc




----------



## travelerscloset

Grape MAB


----------



## gloryanh

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1773687
> 
> 
> On shoulder



OMG love the color!! Looks great on you; wish this came in a mini MAC... good thing for me, because I am so...:ban:


----------



## Snugbugnyc

gloryanh said:


> OMG love the color!! Looks great on you; wish this came in a mini MAC... good thing for me, because I am so...:ban:


thanks Glory!!  I am enjoying looking at this bright color too.  i love it with jean cut off shorts and either a white or black top.  im having fun with her: )  i hear you about being banned.  this was a gift actually.  i am totally banned till fall/winter!


----------



## MissRed

Wine Nikki


----------



## butterfli312

Lovely bright orange MAB


----------



## blackcat777

redweddy said:


> Today I decided to go to work with my Elephant Matinee with fleur de lis lining.  Love, love, love!  I  should take her out more often!
> 
> View attachment 1773384





LVoeShopping said:


> Saddle MAB came today and I've moved right in!



ing those gorgeous old school browns....beautiful bags.


----------



## blackcat777

doi said:


> BBW SO with red zipper and matte black hardware went out with me today.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic and the mess!!!  She just looked so pretty and cool sitting there, waiting for me, I had to take  pic with whatever I had in my hands at that time.



  doi... your black MAMs totally makes me envious!



Snugbugnyc said:


> Bright pink swing!
> 
> View attachment 1773686



Ooooooo you are one hot lady with one hot bag!


----------



## Esquared72

I know this will be a shocker, but I'm cheating today with my new lovely. And I'm already in love with that Paraty Clink made by her hardware.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:


> doi... your black MAMs totally makes me envious!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooo you are one hot lady with one hot bag!


ha!  thanks black!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

eehlers said:


> I know this will be a shocker, but I'm cheating today with my new lovely. And I'm already in love with that Paraty Clink made by her hardware.


ooohhh....love that.  might have to buy a chloe one day: )


----------



## scoobiesmomma

eehlers said:


> I know this will be a shocker, but I'm cheating today with my new lovely. And I'm already in love with that Paraty Clink made by her hardware.



LOL...I am laughing abou the hdw. clink! I was walking thru Target with DH carrying my MAB and he was like OMG that bag is noisy, how do you listen to that!!  

I'm cheating too with my AW Aqua Jane. Love this bag!!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> LOL...I am laughing abou the hdw. clink! I was walking thru Target with DH carrying my MAB and he was like OMG that bag is noisy, how do you listen to that!!
> 
> I'm cheating too with my AW Aqua Jane. Love this bag!!



DH always shakes his head at my noisy bags, too - but he said the plus is that it's always easy to find me when we are out running errands. 

The leather on that Jane looks so soft and smooshy...I just wanna curl up and use it as a pillow!!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> I know this will be a shocker, but I'm cheating today with my new lovely. And I'm already in love with that Paraty Clink made by her hardware.



beautiful!  my UHG is a chloe marcie... seeing more of you gals getting chloes is making me want one even more.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Viola MAC for me today!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Cheating today with Coach Fawn Laila


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

My new 5 zip mini in eggplant. The pictures make it look more pretty glossy and rich, but in reality it has a bit more of a worn leather look to it while still being glossy.


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright Iris Mac


----------



## ikim23

Wore  my aqua snake embossed MAC yesterday. With Zara top and lace shorts.


----------



## Esquared72

Guess who??


----------



## LVoeShopping

ikim23 said:
			
		

> Wore  my aqua snake embossed MAC yesterday. With Zara top and lace shorts.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

ikim23 said:
			
		

> Wore  my aqua snake embossed MAC yesterday. With Zara top and lace shorts.



Love the color!!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> Guess who??



I love this Chloe more and more every time I see her! Is she pretty spacious?


----------



## Esquared72

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> I love this Chloe more and more every time I see her! Is she pretty spacious?



She is roomy. Easily fits everything I carry in my MAM - here's a pic with my stuff in it. And even with the chunky hardware, I don't find it too heavy at all. Comfy to carry on crook of arm or on shoulder (in, fact, super comfy on the shoulder!).


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> She is roomy. Easily fits everything I carry in my MAM - here's a pic with my stuff in it. And even with the chunky hardware, I don't find it too heavy at all. Comfy to carry on crook of arm or on shoulder (in, fact, super comfy on the shoulder!).



Thank you for adding this pic! ...my wish list will never end  lol


----------



## Esquared72

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Thank you for adding this pic! ...my wish list will never end  lol



Always happy to enable!


----------



## ceedoan

Cheated with pm city!!! :d


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Cheated with pm city!!! :d



Oh this color!!! Gorgeous!! And the perfect pop of color against black and white. Looking cute as a buton as always, Cee!


----------



## sandc

ikim23 said:


> Wore  my aqua snake embossed MAC yesterday. With Zara top and lace shorts.



This mac look so cute on you!



eehlers said:


> Guess who??



Love the bag more now that it has stuff in it!



ceedoan said:


> Cheated with pm city!!! :d



You city looks great on you!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my black/white striped Diamond Tote today.  We're headed to Jiffy Lube and then on to Lowe's to look at paint swatches, lighting fixtures, etc. (another reason I'm on a ban - time to do some work around the house!).


----------



## kaits33

Carrying my Paramour in Almond. I know it's not as popular of a style, but I love it!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

kaits33 said:


> Carrying my Paramour in Almond. I know it's not as popular of a style, but I love it!!


omg your doggie is incredible!!!  is that some kind of doodle??  SO FLUFFY!!!!  awwwww


----------



## kaits33

Snugbugnyc said:


> omg your doggie is incredible!!!  is that some kind of doodle??  SO FLUFFY!!!!  awwwww



Thanks!! Yeah he's a golden doodle. He's the sweetest, cuddliest, smartest dog I've had.  ANd yes, super soft and fluffy.


----------



## blackcat777

ceedoan said:


> Cheated with pm city!!! :d



Wow you've got a city? How did I missed your reveal?? Gorgeous color!


----------



## maggiesze1

Grape Studded MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dark Gray Mattie at my office "altar"  *


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Gray Mattie at my office "altar"  *



"nerd alert!"


----------



## travelerscloset

Nerds in the house!!! 


eehlers said:


> "nerd alert!"


----------



## Esquared72

I'm cheating again today, but not with Chloe (shocker!).  It's with my tried and true MbMJ Midnight Totally Turnlock Faridah.  It's going to be a hot, sticky, miserable day, so I just wanted a bag to just sling on and go.

I will say....I'm going to have to stop all this cheating soon.  As I walked past the guest room this morning where all my bags live, the RMs were holding a meeting...they were whispering, but I swear I heard something about a strike. :busted


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kaits33 said:


> Thanks!! Yeah he's a golden doodle. He's the sweetest, cuddliest, smartest dog I've had.  ANd yes, super soft and fluffy.



Awww, such a cutie!! I have a Mini Golden Doodle, and like you said he's the sweetest guy ever!!! Too smart for his own good too!


----------



## travelerscloset

They will, a few of your RMs contacted mine asking for back-up! 
But I can't blame you, that Chloe is a scene stealer!


eehlers said:


> I'm cheating again today, but not with Chloe (shocker!). It's with my tried and true MbMJ Midnight Totally Turnlock Faridah. It's going to be a hot, sticky, miserable day, so I just wanted a bag to just sling on and go.
> 
> I will say....I'm going to have to stop all this cheating soon. As I walked past the guest room this morning where all my bags live, the RMs were holding a meeting...they were whispering, but* I swear I heard something about a strike*. :busted


----------



## ceedoan

blackcat777 said:


> Wow you've got a city? How did I missed your reveal?? Gorgeous color!




i sure did and i LOVE Maggie!! (PM Magenta) lol and thanks!! she's such a chameleon... more pink in some pics, more purple in others


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Gray Mattie at my office "altar"  *



Ahhh OS Dark Grey... 



eehlers said:


> I'm cheating again today, but not with Chloe (shocker!).  It's with my tried and true MbMJ Midnight Totally Turnlock Faridah.  It's going to be a hot, sticky, miserable day, so I just wanted a bag to just sling on and go.
> 
> I will say....I'm going to have to stop all this cheating soon.  As I walked past the guest room this morning where all my bags live, the RMs were holding a meeting...they were whispering, but I swear I heard something about a strike. :busted



hahaha... their strike slogan should be on the next RM Cory pouch! "high maintenance"? (j/k)



ceedoan said:


> i sure did and i LOVE Maggie!! (PM Magenta) lol and thanks!! she's such a chameleon... more pink in some pics, more purple in others



Seriously, bright blues and pinks looks so good on you!


----------



## blackcat777

I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today 
Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!


----------



## LVoeShopping

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!



Her leather looks amazing!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Her leather looks amazing!



Did u find it comfy to carry?


----------



## blackcat777

LVoeShopping said:


> Her leather looks amazing!



Thanks LVoe! I've been carrying her three days now and still can't stop touching her leather  



Snugbugnyc said:


> Did u find it comfy to carry?



Hi bag twin! 
Yes! As you said, this one's leather is so soft thus super comfy to wear to me too. She in a top group of my "not-going-anywhere bag" list!


----------



## beachgirl38

blackcat777 said:


> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!


 
I love this bag - the leather looks so soft & smooshy!  Love the cheetah lining!!  

That is such a beautiful picture in your avatar!  I love black cats - is it your cat?  Very nice!


----------



## MoneyPennie

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Omg I have been gone form you ladies to long! When did you get this ??!! It's beautiful !


----------



## travelerscloset

*Off to work with Wine Mattie...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Off to work with Wine Mattie...



So lovely...


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating again...

I anticipate the RM bag strike will commence any moment now.


----------



## gloryanh

blackcat777 said:


> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!



Holy crap, the leather is amazing! So unfair, I think Cupids are getting lots of good leathers instead of MAMs/MACs


----------



## gloryanh

ikim23 said:


> Wore  my aqua snake embossed MAC yesterday. With Zara top and lace shorts.



OMG love this look! so bold!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Cheating again...
> 
> I anticipate the RM bag strike will commence any moment now.



Don't worry...I am sure our RM bags won't forsake us!!  Loving your Paraty!


----------



## AJ1025

Still cheating with my new Paraty, but taking Large Black Quilted Affair out for a spin tonight


----------



## travelerscloset

*I'm on a mattie streak!  
Glazed Espresso Matinee...*


----------



## blackcat777

beachgirl38 said:


> I love this bag - the leather looks so soft & smooshy!  Love the cheetah lining!!
> 
> That is such a beautiful picture in your avatar!  I love black cats - is it your cat?  Very nice!



Thank you beachgirl! The cat in the pic is unfortunately not my fam, this is one of my fave photographer's work. A black cat in Santorini...love this combination 



gloryanh said:


> Holy crap, the leather is amazing! So unfair, I think Cupids are getting lots of good leathers instead of MAMs/MACs



Thank you gloryanh! ITA, I am not a fan of RM's most of 2012 MAM leather so far...*duck to cover* I bought some but returned / rehomed all except a whip-stitch brown. Colors are great though! Hope for  the better leathers on the MABs / MAMs in F/W!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your Cupid! The silver hw against the black is so beautiful! The lining is also a perfect contrast against that silky smooth leather! 





blackcat777 said:


> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Cheating again...
> 
> I anticipate the RM bag strike will commence any moment now.



I am liking your Paraty's color very much. It looks very classy and versatile!



travelerscloset said:


> *I'm on a mattie streak!
> Glazed Espresso Matinee...*



Haaaa travelers, wine and GE Matties?? What a treasure! Thank you for the eye candies!


----------



## staciesg26

Nice Cupid bag!   The leather looks fab! 



blackcat777 said:


> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!



The leather is gorgeous - I just wanna pet it!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's Ocean Mattie's turn today  I listed her a few weeks ago, what was I thinking? *


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blackcat*!  (shhh...don't tell my MAMs and MABs but Matties are my fave ) 


blackcat777 said:


> Haaaa travelers, wine and GE Matties?? What a treasure! Thank you for the eye candies!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Not 100% sure of color name but Teal/Turquoise Nikki


----------



## CarSol

Cheating with Ms. Chloe Marcie (Animation- porcelain).  Hope my RMs don't join *EEHLERS* in the uprising.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

CarSol said:


> Cheating with Ms. Chloe Marcie (Animation- porcelain).  Hope my RMs don't join *EEHLERS* in the uprising.
> 
> View attachment 1783067



That's beautiful!! Don't blame you for cheating.


----------



## Esquared72

Guess what? I'm wearing an RM today!

My cutie pie Chance Briefcase


----------



## travelerscloset

*And for my final Matinee, Glazed Almond...*


----------



## travelerscloset

She looks divine *CarSol* (I love the new name/ID, btw )


CarSol said:


> Cheating with Ms. Chloe Marcie (Animation- porcelain). Hope my RMs don't join *EEHLERS* in the uprising.
> 
> View attachment 1783067


 


She's super cute *eehlers*!  I love the structure of the Chance!


eehlers said:


> Guess what? I'm wearing an RM today!
> 
> My cutie pie Chance Briefcase


----------



## blackcat777

staciesg26 said:


> Nice Cupid bag!   The leather looks fab!



Hi and thank you stacie!


----------



## travelerscloset

Cheated with Orange Brûlée Balenciaga!


----------



## doi

CarSol said:


> Cheating with Ms. Chloe Marcie (Animation- porcelain).  Hope my RMs don't join *EEHLERS* in the uprising.
> 
> View attachment 1783067



My gad, *CarSol*!  I've never been really into Chloe, but this one is beautiful!!! I love this!  I really do!  




travelerscloset said:


> *It's Ocean Mattie's turn today  I listed her a few weeks ago, what was I thinking? *



I still can't believe you listed this one (and the Sage) either! 




LVoeShopping said:


> Not 100% sure of color name but Teal/Turquoise Nikki



I love the color!!  Seeing this make me think I should try the Nikki once again...



eehlers said:


> Guess what? I'm wearing an RM today!
> 
> My cutie pie Chance Briefcase



I swear, this one looks so charming, *eehlers*.   Love it.




travelerscloset said:


> *And for my final Matinee, Glazed Almond...*



So beautiful, traveler.  I really should visit your RMs one of these days.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> She's super cute eehlers!  I love the structure of the Chance!






			
				doi said:
			
		

> I swear, this one looks so charming, eehlers.   Love it.



Thanks, ladies! I wish more Minkettes would jump on the Chance train...I love this bag more and more each time I use it. Super comfy and functional to carry.


----------



## CarSol

doi said:
			
		

> My gad, CarSol!  I've never been really into Chloe, but this one is beautiful!!! I love this!  I really do!
> 
> I still can't believe you listed this one (and the Sage) either!
> 
> I love the color!!  Seeing this make me think I should try the Nikki once again...
> 
> I swear, this one looks so charming, eehlers.   Love it.
> 
> So beautiful, traveler.  I really should visit your RMs one of these days.



Doi, I do love the Chloe Marcies!  You all can/should still call me Caren. It feel funny to be called CarSol - but I am glad they finally changed my user name.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating again...but with a bag I forgot I had! How sad is that? Especially when it's old school Coach baseball glove leather!! I just conditioned her so she's super soft and smooshy. Now we're off to go furniture shopping!


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating.. but lots of RM stuff inside.. my bal threw up RM everywhere.. sorry for crappy cell shots


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *It's Ocean Mattie's turn today  I listed her a few weeks ago, what was I thinking? *



so glad you kept this bag! you wear matties well & the pop of color on this bag is so nice & unique!


----------



## beachgirl38

LVoeShopping said:


> Not 100% sure of color name but Teal/Turquoise Nikki



love turquiose!  very nice!



CarSol said:


> Cheating with Ms. Chloe Marcie (Animation- porcelain).  Hope my RMs don't join *EEHLERS* in the uprising.
> 
> View attachment 1783067



oh i just love chloes & marcie style is so classic! very nice!



eehlers said:


> Cheating again...but with a bag I forgot I had! How sad is that? Especially when it's old school Coach baseball glove leather!! I just conditioned her so she's super soft and smooshy. Now we're off to go furniture shopping!



that bag is going to keep getting better with age. great bag & leather!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup *D*, Ocean mattie and Sage Stamped MAB are now safe and sound together with the others  
Yes, we should meet up?! I don't know what's taking it so long! Have you brought Noir MAM to VR?


doi said:


> I still can't believe you listed this one (and the Sage) either!
> So beautiful, traveler. I really should visit your RMs one of these days.


 


Wow *ee*!  My jaw fell to the floor when I saw your photo of this beauty!!! Lovely, lovely classic!  


eehlers said:


> Cheating again...but with a bag I forgot I had! How sad is that? Especially when it's old school Coach baseball glove leather!! I just conditioned her so she's super soft and smooshy. Now we're off to go furniture shopping!


 



So cute *lv*, Balenciaga in the outside but RMs in the inside!  


lvsweetness said:


> cheating.. but lots of RM stuff inside.. my bal threw up RM everywhere.. sorry for crappy cell shots


 


Thank you *beachgirl*! Yup, Ocean Mattie is a keeper considering it's in such a great shape.  


beachgirl38 said:


> so glad you kept this bag! you wear matties well & the pop of color on this bag is so nice & unique!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Nautical mam and I had a date night with the hubs.


----------



## travelerscloset

*After a 1-week RM Matinee streak, I cheated this weekend with Balenciagas...*

*Saturday with Orange Brulee Work*












*Pine City for Sunday*


----------



## ceedoan

cheated with my boy ROCCO on july 4th!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Off to work with Wine Mattie...*





travelerscloset said:


> *I'm on a mattie streak!
> Glazed Espresso Matinee...*





travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Gray Mattie at my office "altar"  *



traveler, seeing your mattie trio is really making me miss my harewood mattie!!! :cry: love matties!!!


----------



## ceedoan

blackcat777 said:


> I carried my new RM.com exclusive black Cupid today
> Her leather is silky smooth. Loving it!



omg, totally loving the gorgeous, scrumptious leather!!! whoo hoo!!



eehlers said:


> Cheating again...
> 
> I anticipate the RM bag strike will commence any moment now.



IT'S ROCKIE!!!  ahhh i die over this bag!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *It's Ocean Mattie's turn today  I listed her a few weeks ago, what was I thinking? *



yay, glad to see u decided to keep ocean mattie, what a stunner!! 



LVoeShopping said:


> Not 100% sure of color name but Teal/Turquoise Nikki



LOVE this color!! makes me so happy for summer 



travelerscloset said:


> *And for my final Matinee, Glazed Almond...*



WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!  seriously, i'm really really missing harewood mattie now!!!


----------



## ceedoan

CarSol said:


> Cheating with Ms. Chloe Marcie (Animation- porcelain).  Hope my RMs don't join *EEHLERS* in the uprising.
> 
> View attachment 1783067



 - drop dead gorgeous!!!!! all this chloe.... i'm dying over here!!! 



eehlers said:


> Guess what? I'm wearing an RM today!
> 
> My cutie pie Chance Briefcase







eehlers said:


> Cheating again...but with a bag I forgot I had! How sad is that? Especially when it's old school Coach baseball glove leather!! I just conditioned her so she's super soft and smooshy. Now we're off to go furniture shopping!



love the color! and that leather looks like it has a high smoosh factor!!


----------



## ceedoan

lvsweetness said:


> cheating.. but lots of RM stuff inside.. *my bal threw up RM everywhere*.. sorry for crappy cell shots



hahhaa i love this!! can't think of a better way to carry both bal and rm!!! u go girl!! omg, loving all your RM SLG's!!! and of course the bal.....


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *After a 1-week RM Matinee streak, I cheated this weekend with Balenciagas...*
> 
> *Saturday with Orange Brulee Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pine City for Sunday*





 LOVE THEM BOTH!!! thanks for the mod shots to show the city vs work!!  is it just me or is work not that much bigger!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

ceedoan said:


> cheated with my boy ROCCO on july 4th!



You wear the rocco so well!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

travelerscloset said:


> *After a 1-week RM Matinee streak, I cheated this weekend with Balenciagas...*
> 
> *Saturday with Orange Brulee Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pine City for Sunday*



Oh my, how I love the color orange brulee!


----------



## lvsweetness

ceedoan said:


> cheated with my boy ROCCO on july 4th!



very nice!



travelerscloset said:


> *After a 1-week RM Matinee streak, I cheated this weekend with Balenciagas...*
> 
> *Saturday with Orange Brulee Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pine City for Sunday*



love the OB, that color is appealing to me more and more these days.. horse blouse from zara?



ceedoan said:


> hahhaa i love this!! can't think of a better way to carry both bal and rm!!! u go girl!! omg, loving all your RM SLG's!!! and of course the bal.....



lol thanks


----------



## Esquared72

Looky who came out to play today? (pardon my messy kitchen table) And...as always...I got compliments galore. People just love this bag (as do I!).


----------



## CarSol

At long last, my non-scratched, OSS pink Cupid......


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *After a 1-week RM Matinee streak, I cheated this weekend with Balenciagas...*
> 
> *Saturday with Orange Brulee Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pine City for Sunday*



I love this pine color. Nice! Greens really looks good on you always 



ceedoan said:


> cheated with my boy ROCCO on july 4th!



Hope you had a fun 4th, cee!



CarSol said:


> At long last, my non-scratched, OSS pink Cupid......



OMG I love this pink shade!! So cute


----------



## AJ1025

CarSol said:


> At long last, my non-scratched, OSS pink Cupid......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787562



This is gorgeous!!!!

I've been cheating with my Paraty for almost two weeks now with no end in sight- I can't seem to put her down, though I am beginning to feel an RM hankering . . .


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> *After a 1-week RM Matinee streak, I cheated this weekend with Balenciagas...*
> 
> *Saturday with Orange Brulee Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pine City for Sunday*



I LOVE both those Bal's but your Pine City is especially gorgeous on you!


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM today. It feels like hanging out with an old friend. She's the bestest.


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> Black/blue zip MAM today. It feels like hanging out with an old friend. She's the bestest.



Gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you fellow minkettes!  I love my matties to pieces!  RM should produce this style again!

*Cee*, I actually thought of your harewood too whenever I carry mine... I miss seeing it on you! :cry:


blackcat777 said:


> Ahhh OS Dark Grey...





eehlers said:


> So lovely...





blackcat777 said:


> Haaaa travelers, wine and GE Matties?? What a treasure! Thank you for the eye candies!





ceedoan said:


> traveler, seeing your mattie trio is really making me miss my harewood mattie!!! :cry: love matties!!!





ceedoan said:


> yay, glad to see u decided to keep ocean mattie, what a stunner!!
> WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!  seriously, i'm really really missing harewood mattie now!!!


 


Thank *Cee*! When the Work is broken it, it smooshes up and hugs you perfectly when carried that it doesn't look big at all.


ceedoan said:


> LOVE THEM BOTH!!! thanks for the mod shots to show the city vs work!!  is it just me or is work not that much bigger!!


 


Thank you *HGG*!  OB is a great neutral color  It's such a unique shade of orange. Btw, my colleauge has replied but the site is blocked in our company server (shopping sites are blocked).  She'll try to access it in her private connection and will let us know.


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Oh my, how I love the color orange brulee!


 


Thank you *lv*! Yup, yup!  Hourse blouse from zara.  First time I saw it, I couldn't buy it because I left my wallet.  I was so frustrated because it was the last piece... Had to scamper back the next day and was super happy it was still there! 


lvsweetness said:


> love the OB, that color is appealing to me more and more these days.. horse blouse from zara?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blackcat*!   Pine was such a find.  The chevre leather is divine!





blackcat777 said:


> I love this pine color. Nice! Greens really looks good on you always


 

Thank you *AJ*!  I attempted to sell this and my 8-year old daughter screamed, "No mommy!  I love it!"  Now, there's a bag lover in the making, huh.


AJ1025 said:


> I LOVE both those Bal's but your Pine City is especially gorgeous on you!


 

Ahhh, such a classic beauty *Ee*!


eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM today. It feels like hanging out with an old friend. She's the bestest.


----------



## travelerscloset

Super lady-like *Caren*! I love the shade and hardware combination!





CarSol said:


> At long last, my non-scratched, OSS pink Cupid.....
> View attachment 1787562


 

Woohoo *Cee*!  Belated Happy 4th of July!   Lovely - you and rocco!


ceedoan said:


> cheated with my boy ROCCO on july 4th!


----------



## lvsweetness

Thank you *lv*! Yup, yup!  Hourse blouse from zara.  First time I saw it, I couldn't buy it because I left my wallet.  I was so frustrated because it was the last piece... Had to scamper back the next day and was super happy it was still there! [/QUOTE]

i went crazy for that blouse, was sold out but eventually i found one! i love horses, such a pretty top


----------



## blackcat777

Had been cheated for last few days, but I carried a black Cupid and my new laptop bag (dark teal Dear Tote) today!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM today. It feels like hanging out with an old friend. *She's the bestest*.



ITA eehlers! Your black with blue zip MAM is in very nice leather!


----------



## lvsweetness

blackcat777 said:


> Had been cheated for last few days, but I carried a black Cupid and my new laptop bag (dark teal Dear Tote) today!



sensational color!


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> sensational color!



Thank you lv


----------



## Esquared72

Light Gray Mattie today


----------



## Esquared72

Striped Diamond Tote


----------



## scoobiesmomma

BBW MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Nautical striped mam.  Pretty much have just used this bag since I got it.  I love it so!


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Nautical striped mam.  Pretty much have just used this bag since I got it.  I love it so!



Love the leather on this one...and love your avatar, too!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Love the leather on this one...and love your avatar, too!!


----------



## kaits33

Black MAM with me for a work conference


----------



## sprinkies

Laser cut almond desire satchel!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating.  Couldn't help it...I missed her...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

eehlers said:


> Cheating.  Couldn't help it...I missed her...



Who could blame you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this Desire - the laser cut design is so beautiful!!! 
You look great sprinkies!





sprinkies said:


> Laser cut almond desire satchel!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sprinkies said:


> Laser cut almond desire satchel!



This bag is really growing on me!! Looks great on you!


----------



## Cocolo

eehlers said:


> Striped Diamond Tote





scoobiesmomma said:


> BBW MAB





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Nautical striped mam.  Pretty much have just used this bag since I got it.  I love it so!





kaits33 said:


> Black MAM with me for a work conference





sprinkies said:


> Laser cut almond desire satchel!






eehlers said:


> Cheating.  Couldn't help it...I missed her...



Ok, all you ladies look over there please, while I quickly grab these beauties.
I envy you for switching bags so frequently.  I only usually switch out on the weekend, and use that bag for another week.   The stripes are perfect for summer, love the new laser cut desire.  And the BBW Mab, and Black Mab make me feel I NEED a Black Mab.  Why is it every time I come into this thread it costs my Hubby $$$?

And that is a Celine paraty?  I've only admired them from afar, but once I start recognizing a bag, it's a bad sign.   

My bag all week till tomorrow has been this Teal Alligator Mab I got for my birthday. (Along with a Treesje purple stud Asher)


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:


> Ok, all you ladies look over there please, while I quickly grab these beauties.
> I envy you for switching bags so frequently.  I only usually switch out on the weekend, and use that bag for another week.   The stripes are perfect for summer, love the new laser cut desire.  And the BBW Mab, and Black Mab make me feel I NEED a Black Mab.  Why is it every time I come into this thread it costs my Hubby $$$?
> 
> And that is a Celine paraty?  I've only admired them from afar, but once I start recognizing a bag, it's a bad sign.
> 
> My bag all week till tomorrow has been this Teal Alligator Mab I got for my birthday. (Along with a Treesje purple stud Asher)



That MAB is stunning!!!  I'd be more than happy to carry that beauty for a week!

It is a Paraty - but it's actually Chloe rather than Celine...Celine is in that unattainable price category for me - maybe a mini Luggage will be mine someday!


----------



## Cocolo

eehlers said:


> That MAB is stunning!!!  I'd be more than happy to carry that beauty for a week!
> 
> It is a Paraty - but it's actually Chloe rather than Celine...Celine is in that unattainable price category for me - maybe a mini Luggage will be mine someday!



Ahh, see I'm still learning, but it looks nice enough to be a Celine.  (I did know it's starts with a C.  :giggles:   But as I said, when I start being able to recognize it, that's the first step to my stalking one.  Guess I'll have to go see if Chloe does purples.  If not, my wallet is safe.

It is really a lovely bag, I've been admiring the Paraty for a while.  I love the lines.

And thank you about my Mab.  I love this leather.  I would LOVE to snag a Purple Alligator MAB, I know there are some Mams, and if I came across one, I would probably grab it in a minute.  

Now I just have to decide what is tomorrows bag.  I love Fridays!


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:


> Ahh, see I'm still learning, but it looks nice enough to be a Celine.  (I did know it's starts with a C.  :giggles:   But as I said, when I start being able to recognize it, that's the first step to my stalking one.  Guess I'll have to go see if Chloe does purples.  If not, my wallet is safe.
> 
> It is really a lovely bag, I've been admiring the Paraty for a while.  I love the lines.
> 
> And thank you about my Mab.  I love this leather.  I would LOVE to snag a Purple Alligator MAB, I know there are some Mams, and if I came across one, I would probably grab it in a minute.
> 
> Now I just have to decide what is tomorrows bag.  I love Fridays!



I'll just keep it to myself then that Chloe has the Paraty in Eggplant, which is a stunning shade of purple.  Oops...sorry...did I just type that?? :devil:


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki


----------



## jojon21

White/Gold Woven Desire


----------



## kaits33

Shopping with my charcoal bf crossbody


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating today. This is a J Crew bag I bought quite a few years ago, but gave to my mom. She rarely uses it, so gave it back. It's really great quality leather. At the time I thought it was too heavy, but that was before the days of MJ Blakes and MABs. 

Great neutral light taupe color for summer!


----------



## MissTiss

Been a long time since I posted. But I'm still loving RM. Today, I'm carrying my SO BBW MAM with purple zipper track. Loveeeeee.


----------



## travelerscloset

kaits33 said:
			
		

> Black MAM with me for a work conference



Looking sharp!


----------



## lvsweetness

kaits33 said:


> Shopping with my charcoal bf crossbody



oh that looks awesome, the bf style looks great on you


----------



## lvsweetness

MissTiss said:


> Been a long time since I posted. But I'm still loving RM. Today, I'm carrying my SO BBW MAM with purple zipper track. Loveeeeee.



nice, love it!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Black w/gold HW MAC!  My fave RM!


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> oh that looks awesome, the bf style looks great on you



Thank you!  it was my first time using it! It was perfect for my shopping day. Really glad I got it.


----------



## ceedoan

cheated w/ AW all weekend!

azure prisma tote.... LOVE it!! azure reminds me of Bal's outremer and RM's first edition EB, both of whom i totally LOVE!


----------



## JennyErin

kaits33 said:


> Shopping with my charcoal bf crossbody



Love your sandals kaits!!


----------



## kaits33

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Nautical striped mam.  Pretty much have just used this bag since I got it.  I love it so!



Soooo pretty!


----------



## blackcat777

scoobiesmomma said:


> BBW MAB





MissTiss said:


> Been a long time since I posted. But I'm still loving RM. Today, I'm carrying my SO BBW MAM with purple zipper track. Loveeeeee.



Love seeing everyone's BBW! Both leather looks TDF and beautilful!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my Black Quilted Patent MAC (Siggy Hdw) for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## kaits33

JennyErin said:


> Love your sandals kaits!!



Thank you! I was on the fence about them for awhile because they're kind of weird...but now I LOVE them! They are Jessica Simpson sandals...got a great deal on them at the end of summer last year!


----------



## MissRed

Wine Nikki and some of my pouches. 




I now use my benjamins wallet as a cosmetics case.


----------



## lvsweetness

MissRed said:


> Wine Nikki and some of my pouches.
> 
> View attachment 1796301
> 
> 
> I now use my benjamins wallet as a cosmetics case.



love the shop pouch!!


----------



## MissRed

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> love the shop pouch!!



Thanks lv!


----------



## travelerscloset

*SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Wine Nikki is TDF!  I love the benjamins wallet!


MissRed said:


> Wine Nikki and some of my pouches.
> 
> View attachment 1796301
> 
> 
> I now use my benjamins wallet as a cosmetics case.


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Wow! Wine Nikki is TDF!  I love the benjamins wallet!



Thanks travelers!  When I used it as a wallet, cashiers always got a kick out of it!  And Nikki...what can I say?  I just love her!


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track...



Wow she is smooshing quite nicely!  She's gorgeous, and she matches my outfit today.


----------



## mandyglick

My new charcoal desire


----------



## legacychristy

Dusty lilac MAM


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my Orange Ostrich MAC today.
Love my POP bags!!


----------



## AJ1025

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my Orange Ostrich MAC today.
> Love my POP bags!!



Orange Ostrich MAC sounds AMAZING!  Also, your avatar right now is . . . I can't . . .   I think it's turning me into the lady version of this cartoon dog.

ETA: in fact, your avatar so entranced me that I forgot why I initially visited this thread- to say that I carried my Berry Matinee the past two days.


----------



## Esquared72

Been cheating all week with my J. Crew bag. It's so comfy and the perfect size...I just haven't been able to bring myself to switch!


----------



## MAGJES

AJ1025 said:


> Orange Ostrich MAC sounds AMAZING! Also, your avatar right now is . . . I can't . . .  I think it's turning me into the lady version of this cartoon dog.
> 
> ETA: in fact, your avatar so entranced me that I forgot why I initially visited this thread- to say that I carried my Berry Matinee the past two days.


 

  You always make me laugh!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Been cheating all week with my J. Crew bag. It's so comfy and the perfect size...I just haven't been able to bring myself to switch!



Been cheating too and glad I am in good vompany! Lugging my Lodis denim tote to work today...


----------



## MAGJES

Out to lunch with some friends and am carrying my new *Yellow Bombe MAC*!
The leather on this is so smooshy and more lightweight than my Orange Ostrich MAC!


----------



## AJ1025

DT Zip MAB today. . . if I can ever get out the door-  I can't find my keys ANYWHERE!!!!  Argh.  I'm usually more conscientious about stuff like this but they are REALLY lost!


----------



## redweddy

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> DT Zip MAB today. . . if I can ever get out the door-  I can't find my keys ANYWHERE!!!!  Argh.  I'm usually more conscientious about stuff like this but they are REALLY lost!



DT Zip MAB!! Would I love to see that!!  (I hope you found your keys)


----------



## beagly911

My new Tangerine MAM


----------



## Zombie Girl

Light pink whipstitch MAC! The leather reminds me of my Balenciaga bags - it melts into a puddle.


----------



## gloryanh

Black w/ silver hw MAM. Love her classic shape and leather!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> Light pink whipstitch MAC! The leather reminds me of my Balenciaga bags - it melts into a puddle.








*Forgot to add the pic.


----------



## ceedoan

cheated with rocco!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Black Haze Zip MAM last Thursday...*


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Woven Taupe MAM - nice to be back with RM!


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:
			
		

> Carrying my Woven Taupe MAM - nice to be back with RM!



Oops! Pic...


----------



## Zombie Girl

WOW! It's so pretty!!! I need to try the MAM again.



eehlers said:


> Oops! Pic...


----------



## blackcat777

Off to boating with a black cat Nikki! Oh how much I love her thick, chewy leather...


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cheatin!  Bokier Rivington.


----------



## travelerscloset

Charcoal patent MAB


----------



## kaits33

Sailor Mini Matinee  Just got it this week. Pics to come soon!


----------



## Esquared72

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> WOW! It's so pretty!!! I need to try the MAM again.



Thanks! I love this MAM...and MAMs in general, to be honest.


----------



## sandc

I cheated the other day with LV MM.  I'm torn about this one.


----------



## Denverite

Carried Hot Pink MAB Gold Crackle most of the week...I'm not sure what the official color is called, but I  this bag so much!


----------



## redweddy

Denverite said:


> Carried Hot Pink MAB Gold Crackle most of the week...I'm not sure what the official color is called, but I  this bag so much!



Beautiful!  Love that vibrant color!


----------



## redweddy

Went out thrifting today with my mustard croc mab mini mini 






...and that bag behind it is a Goodwill find (for all of $4.50!)


----------



## kaits33

Sailor blue mini mattie!! The color and leather are TDF!!


----------



## kaits33

cheated with MBMJ Aidan in Dirty Martini. Love that color.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating...


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> Cheating...



Fabulous Eehlers!  Live the outfit and of course the bag. She is lovely!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

cheating with f&c boxy satchel.


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> cheating with f&c boxy satchel.



I love this bag!  I've almost pulled the trigger on it so many different times that it's not even funny.  How do you like it?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> I love this bag!  I've almost pulled the trigger on it so many different times that it's not even funny.  How do you like it?



Haven't had it long, but loving it so far!  I actually bought and returned the redwood one, and came across this chocolate one and decided to give it another try. So glad I did.  It's very pretty and the leather is silky soft.


----------



## Esquared72

Still cheating...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Pearlized Quilted Swing  *


----------



## redweddy

Cheating today as well...but I am waiting for a new-to-me RM so will be back on the wagon soon!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheating today again...olivia harris and my cutie coach ballet shoes fob I found at the outlet


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC this afternoon & tonight LV Bedford lavender.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote in Dark Olive today for a day of farmers markets and antique shops.


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Cheating today again...olivia harris and my cutie coach ballet shoes fob I found at the outlet



I LOVE those ballet shoes!!  They are adorable and look great against your bag!

I'm cheating too - Tan Paddy!!
But I did get one beautiful RM recently -- which I will share when I get home!


----------



## penguininaboat

redweddy said:
			
		

> I LOVE those ballet shoes!!  They are adorable and look great against your bag!
> 
> I'm cheating too - Tan Paddy!!
> But I did get one beautiful RM recently -- which I will share when I get home!



Love your paddy! This was the only bag that ever caught my eye other than the MAB (my first designer bag). Today I am cheating with my only non RM. Straw Gansevoort Tote by Michael Kors.


----------



## gloryanh

kaits33 said:


> Sailor blue mini mattie!! The color and leather are TDF!!



OOoo looks so cute! I love how there's a mini size, and the color is bold yet goes with everything!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> I LOVE those ballet shoes!!  They are adorable and look great against your bag!
> 
> I'm cheating too - Tan Paddy!!
> But I did get one beautiful RM recently -- which I will share when I get home!
> 
> View attachment 1811434



Thank you 

Gorgeous paddy!!


----------



## blackcat777

Enjoying everyone's gorgeous bags 

Today I am out with my black cat / gunmetal hardware miniB for shopping.


----------



## MAGJES

:giggles:
We need to rename this thread.....What are you cheating with today?  

Cheating with a Bal...I needed a lot or room for junk today......Dark Violet


----------



## beagly911

Taking my new Forest Jetsetter for her first outing


----------



## Denverite

Wore my new to me Burnt Orange MAM today!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this MAGJES!  TDF!


MAGJES said:


> :giggles:
> We need to rename this thread.....What are you cheating with today?
> 
> Cheating with a Bal...I needed a lot or room for junk today......Dark Violet


----------



## emei

Bring my new swing to Thailand for holiday... ... ...


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> Enjoying everyone's gorgeous bags
> 
> Today I am out with my black cat / gunmetal hardware miniB for shopping.



LOVE!!!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Cheating with my Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote in Dark Olive today for a day of farmers markets and antique shops.



Love the dark olive color. That style looks great on you. Perfect for a day of shopping.


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> LOVE!!!



Thank you kaits!


----------



## Esquared72

Wearing my Mocha Ostrich Chance Briefcase today. Due time for me to stop cheating and carry some RM!


----------



## thedseer

plum mam


----------



## kaits33

First time using my new to me dg MAM w GM hw. I felt giddy carrying her all day


----------



## lvsweetness

kaits33 said:


> First time using my new to me dg MAM w GM hw. I felt giddy carrying her all day



oh loveee the color

it's funny, i think u are kind of new here ? but everytime i see a post from u i feel like ive known u on here forever lol, you really fit into the RM party


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:


> oh loveee the color
> 
> it's funny, i think u are kind of new here ? but everytime i see a post from u i feel like ive known u on here forever lol, you really fit into the RM party



I am pretty new yes  I kind of just browsed the forums for awhile because I didn't know much about RM. Now that I've paid down some student loans I've allowed myself to start buying some nice bags. This website makes it way more fun  I've bought 3 RM's in the past month--I've been lucky to find some beautiful bags for amazing deals! Thanks, it's good to know I'm fitting in...and I'm glad to be a part of the RM party!


----------



## Esquared72

I'll admit it...I'm cheating again.  Taking my vintage Bonnie Cashin for Meyers bag out for a spin today.  Thanks to *katev* at the Coach forum, she found an old Meyers brochure, and it's possible that the color of this bag is called Peanut Butter, which just makes her even more cute!  She's in good condition, hence why I'm taking her out before a full-on rehab, but I'll be doing more intensive cleaning/reshaping with her soon (wish me luck!).


----------



## redweddy

Blue wave with neon orange piping MAB!  For once, I'm not cheating!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> I'll admit it...I'm cheating again.  Taking my vintage Bonnie Cashin for Meyers bag out for a spin today.  Thanks to *katev* at the Coach forum, she found an old Meyers brochure, and it's possible that the color of this bag is called Peanut Butter, which just makes her even more cute!  She's in good condition, hence why I'm taking her out before a full-on rehab, but I'll be doing more intensive cleaning/reshaping with her soon (wish me luck!).



She's beautiful as she is but can't wait for her rehab!


----------



## thedseer

cheating with my rk gym bag today


----------



## kaits33

redweddy said:


> Blue wave with neon orange piping MAB!  For once, I'm not cheating!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1815598



Wow!! Pretty! Love the two colors together!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm just a dirty cheater, ladies!

Carrying my Radley today. This is one I had in the gift/sell pile but I'm glad I never acted on it. 

I'm in this minimalist phase lately...carrying less stuff in littler bags. Maybe it's a Summer thing...


----------



## Esquared72

^^ But I AM wearing my RM MAB loafers today! That counts, right?


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> ^^ But I AM wearing my RM MAB loafers today! That counts, right?



Absolutely!!!


----------



## MissRed

Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.


----------



## thedseer

MissRed said:


> Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.


 
this is so pretty!

i'm wearing my bbw w/black hw mam.


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful *kaits*!  Fierce!


kaits33 said:


> First time using my new to me dg MAM w GM hw. I felt giddy carrying her all day


 

What a refreshing sight *red*!  I love the colors!


redweddy said:


> Blue wave with neon orange piping MAB! For once, I'm not cheating!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1815598


 


I love the simplicity of your Radley *eehlers*!  The lines and color is so crisp and clean!


eehlers said:


> I'm just a dirty cheater, ladies!
> 
> Carrying my Radley today. This is one I had in the gift/sell pile but I'm glad I never acted on it.
> 
> I'm in this minimalist phase lately...carrying less stuff in littler bags. Maybe it's a Summer thing...


 

Beautiful *MissRed*!


MissRed said:


> Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Glazed Almond Mattie with Hermes Herbag*


----------



## MAGJES

Yellow Bombe MAC


----------



## MAGJES

MissRed said:


> Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.


 

That's so pretty!!


----------



## kaits33

MissRed said:


> Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.



Mmmm...pretty coral. Love it!


----------



## redweddy

MissRed said:


> Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.



Beautiful!  I love the texture on this one!


----------



## redweddy

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Glazed Almond Mattie with Hermes Herbag*



Oooh!  I love both bags!  Beautiful!  I really enjoy glazed almond - I hope I find it in a MAB!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Just switched into this sexy mama


----------



## Esquared72

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Just switched into this sexy mama



If I could whistle, I would.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Snugbugnyc said:


> Just switched into this sexy mama
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817202



Wow that's hot!  I have never seen this python mam before.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Wow that's hot!  I have never seen this python mam before.



Thanks!  There are a couple on eBay right now.  One really cheap auction!


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> First time using my new to me dg MAM w GM hw. I felt giddy carrying her all day



Awesome!! I really love this grey and gunmetal combo...TDF!



eehlers said:


> I'm just a dirty cheater, ladies!
> 
> Carrying my Radley today. This is one I had in the gift/sell pile but I'm glad I never acted on it.
> 
> I'm in this minimalist phase lately...carrying less stuff in littler bags. Maybe it's a Summer thing...



eehlers, I really like her nice color and clean line!



MissRed said:


> Wearing my new coral bubble mam today.



Beautiful! How do you like her leather, may I ask? I've been lusting on the coral / brown MAM for a while but have not had a chance to see it IRL..tempting!



travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Glazed Almond Mattie with Hermes Herbag*



 Hermes + GA combo.....



Snugbugnyc said:


> Just switched into this sexy mama
> View attachment 1817202



Again, picture of your MAM making me want to buy the same one! Cool!


----------



## MissRed

Thanks thedseer!




			
				thedseer said:
			
		

> this is so pretty!
> 
> i'm wearing my bbw w/black hw mam.



Thanks Travelers!



			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Beautiful kaits!  Fierce!
> 
> What a refreshing sight red!  I love the colors!
> 
> I love the simplicity of your Radley eehlers!  The lines and color is so crisp and clean!
> 
> 
> Beautiful MissRed!



Thanks Magjes!



			
				MAGJES said:
			
		

> That's so pretty!!



Thanks Kaits33!



			
				kaits33 said:
			
		

> Mmmm...pretty coral. Love it!



Thanks Redweddy!



			
				redweddy said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  I love the texture on this one!



Thanks blackcat777! I really like this leather. Its  tough but soft(if that makes any sense  ) and there is a very slight sheen. I feel like it will become smushy in no time.  Im very happy with her!



			
				blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Awesome!! I really love this grey and gunmetal combo...TDF!
> 
> eehlers, I really like her nice color and clean line!
> 
> Beautiful! How do you like her leather, may I ask? I've been lusting on the coral / brown MAM for a while but have not had a chance to see it IRL..tempting!
> 
> Hermes + GA combo.....
> 
> Again, picture of your MAM making me want to buy the same one! Cool!


----------



## penguininaboat

New buzz around the MAMM and a desire to wear my polka dot dress led to this 




I know my commuter Fit Flops are totally hot with the Mini MAM in cardinal...LOL


----------



## discoAMOUR

penguininaboat said:


> New buzz around the MAMM and a desire to wear my polka dot dress led to this
> 
> View attachment 1817737
> 
> 
> I know my commuter Fit Flops are totally hot with the Mini MAM in cardinal...LOL



OMG that MAMM is soooo cute. Literally too adorable. I love it.


----------



## Esquared72

Drum roll....guess who isn't cheating today???  Mark your calendars!

Carrying my fab Warm Gray MAC today.


----------



## madforhandbags

My new yellow ostrich stamped Covet is on its second outing today.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Carried B&W Croc MAC to the library today! She's so pretty and (nearly) indestructible.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Black with gold HW MAC today.


----------



## blackcat777

MissRed said:


> Thanks blackcat777! I really like this leather. Its  tough but soft(if that makes any sense  ) and there is a very slight sheen. I feel like it will become smushy in no time.  Im very happy with her!



"tough but soft" sounds good...I love thick and soft leather (aren't we all? lol)! Thank you MissRed!


----------



## blackcat777

I'm with my BBF today...BBW MAB with blue zipper track / short finished tassels


----------



## MissRed

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> "tough but soft" sounds good...I love thick and soft leather (aren't we all? lol)! Thank you MissRed!



Anytime blackcat!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Today I cheated with Balenciaga Viuex Rose City *


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Matinee - soft, smooshy little minx that she is.


----------



## travelerscloset

* Old School Royal Blue Basketweave MAB  Look at that lining!!! *


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> * Old School Royal Blue Basketweave MAB  Look at that lining!!! *



So Pretty!   Love the new handles too. They look amazing.


----------



## penguininaboat

Hanging out with my cobalt bf.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*!  An old school gem ~ RM at its best! 


TaraP said:


> So Pretty!  Love the new handles too. They look amazing.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

WhiteBW MAB


----------



## AJ1025

Blood Red Forever Clutch coming out to dinner tonight!


----------



## Zombie Girl

My new Taupe Swing!


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright Pink Cupid!!


----------



## kaits33

Black MAM...my first MAM that I bought! It's a classic.


----------



## lizgirl17

maggiesze1 said:


> Bright Pink Cupid!!



i ordered one from bloomingdales too that i should receive in about a week  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...210106&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG 
and i dont know if its the lighting they use when the take photos for the site but the color doesnt seem as bright as i have seen on another tpf members blog http://kiwifashionblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/power-of-roses.html 
is it just me or do they seem like 2 different shades of pink ?


----------



## maggiesze1

lizgirl17 said:


> i ordered one from bloomingdales too that i should receive in about a week  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...210106&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG
> and i dont know if its the lighting they use when the take photos for the site but the color doesnt seem as bright as i have seen on another tpf members blog http://kiwifashionblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/power-of-roses.html
> is it just me or do they seem like 2 different shades of pink ?



Yeah, the pics from bloomingdales site are not accurate. The color is definitely much brighter and prettier in person. The pics from Kiwi's blog is  closest to what the color looks like irl.

I am sure you are going to love it! I already had to few compliments about it from my co-workers today when I took her out for the first time!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*travelerscloset,* That Royal Blue BW is TDF! I have an MAM in that combo from an SO but it is just not the same tho the blue leather seems to be similarish leather.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*penguinaboat*, Love yr Cobalt BF! I hv one in burgundy but hv yet to use it. Maybe I should today.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *pinkboudoir* 
Is the basketweave of the SO deep stamped? Deep stamping is also amazing!


pinkboudoir said:


> *travelerscloset,* That Royal Blue BW is TDF! I have an MAM in that combo from an SO but it is just not the same tho the blue leather seems to be similarish leather.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Zebra Hair Rumour Crossbody


----------



## pinkboudoir

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *pinkboudoir*
> Is the basketweave of the SO deep stamped? Deep stamping is also amazing!


 
Yes it was one of those batches that was deeply stamped & in good alignment. Unfortunately tho, I would hv loved leather that are softer for the blue.


----------



## kaits33

Cheating with MBMJ Aidan in dirty martini. Love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating!  She's officially rehabbed - finished her edging last night and applied a leather finish protectant this morning.  I just loaded her up.  Another great thing about the vintage Coaches - many of them are smaller, so they force you to evaluate what you NEED to carry with you. An abject lesson in minimalism.


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Cheating!  She's officially rehabbed - finished her edging last night and applied a leather finish protectant this morning.  I just loaded her up.  Another great thing about the vintage Coaches - many of them are smaller, so they force you to evaluate what you NEED to carry with you. An abject lesson in minimalism.



Beautiful Eehlers!  She is smaller than what we are used to (i.e. MAM) but she can fit a good deal.  Great job on rehabbing her!


----------



## redweddy

I am stuck in my car because it is pouring and I forgot my umbrella - but at least my new-to-me grape covet gets a photo shoot!


----------



## kaits33

redweddy said:


> I am stuck in my car because it is pouring and I forgot my umbrella - but at least my new-to-me grape covet gets a photo shoot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1822095



Wow! Gorgeous grape!!  I so need a purple bag in my collection!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

redweddy said:
			
		

> I am stuck in my car because it is pouring and I forgot my umbrella - but at least my new-to-me grape covet gets a photo shoot!



I love that grape!


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> Cheating with MBMJ Aidan in dirty martini. Love this bag!



Cute purse in nice color! 



eehlers said:


> Cheating!  She's officially rehabbed - finished her edging last night and applied a leather finish protectant this morning.  I just loaded her up.  Another great thing about the vintage Coaches - many of them are smaller, so they force you to evaluate what you NEED to carry with you. An abject lesson in minimalism.



Is this a vintage Coach? Great restoration work...looks like new!



redweddy said:


> I am stuck in my car because it is pouring and I forgot my umbrella - but at least my new-to-me grape covet gets a photo shoot!
> View attachment 1822095



Beautiful!


----------



## blackcat777

Spent a relaxing Sunday afternoon with good friends and EB MAM! Happiness.....


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Is this a vintage Coach? Great restoration work...looks like new!



She's from 1998 - made in the good ol' USA. Those bags can take a beating but still clean up so purty. I wish they still used leather like that.


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> I am stuck in my car because it is pouring and I forgot my umbrella - but at least my new-to-me grape covet gets a photo shoot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1822095



That leather (color and quality) is beautiful!!! 



blackcat777 said:


> Spent a relaxing Sunday afternoon with good friends and EB MAM! Happiness.....



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## AJ1025

BBW MAB


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright Pink Cupid again! But, one of the handles broke... argh.. and only my 2nd time using it...


----------



## travelerscloset

So sorry to hear this   Try to contact RM customer service.  They might be able to help you.



maggiesze1 said:


> Bright Pink Cupid again! But, one of the handles broke... argh.. and only my 2nd time using it...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black Quilted Patent MAC with LV Saumur 35*


----------



## sandc

blackcat777 said:


> Spent a relaxing Sunday afternoon with good friends and EB MAM! Happiness.....


 
Love blue!


----------



## sandc

My smooshy navy Nikki going for a ride


----------



## travelerscloset

I love that color! I want!


blackcat777 said:


> Spent a relaxing Sunday afternoon with good friends and EB MAM! Happiness.....




She's a beauty sandc!


sandc said:


> My smooshy navy Nikki going for a ride


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> My smooshy navy Nikki going for a ride



Oooooh purrty!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

maggiesze1 said:


> Bright Pink Cupid again! But, one of the handles broke... argh.. and only my 2nd time using it...



THE HANDLES ON MINE JUST BROKE

bright pink cupid too

wow.. this is insane


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

washed black casanova.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> I am stuck in my car because it is pouring and I forgot my umbrella - but at least my new-to-me grape covet gets a photo shoot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1822095


----------



## Esquared72

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> THE HANDLES ON MINE JUST BROKE
> 
> bright pink cupid too
> 
> wow.. this is insane



No good. What up with that??


----------



## lvsweetness

eehlers said:


> No good. What up with that??



looks like its missing two small screws that the other side has screwed in to keep the handle in place, so crazy, for $500 really? im like kind of appalled and turned off by RM right now


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> THE HANDLES ON MINE JUST BROKE
> 
> bright pink cupid too
> 
> wow.. this is insane



What the heck??? Poor cradtsmanship right there! Others have complained about the cupid popping too. RM Needs to sort this ish out. That bag is too cute to be so damn delicate. I know it def wouldn't last with my packrat butt.


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> What the heck??? Poor cradtsmanship right there! Others have complained about the cupid popping too. RM Needs to sort this ish out. That bag is too cute to be so damn delicate. I know it def wouldn't last with my packrat butt.



Disco - you literally made me LOL..."packrat butt". We need that as an SO pouch! But they need to come up with a new mega-size pouch named the Jessica pouch, of course. :-P


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> What the heck??? Poor cradtsmanship right there! Others have complained about the cupid popping too. RM Needs to sort this ish out. That bag is too cute to be so damn delicate. I know it def wouldn't last with my packrat butt.



lol with how much you pack, the bag would be like cliff hanger hanging on for dear life


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> lol with how much you pack, the bag would be like cliff hanger hanging on for dear life



lol, damn. :shame: i break purse straps like i break bank accounts


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> lol, damn. :shame: i break purse straps like i break bank accounts



aw lol


----------



## maggiesze1

travelerscloset said:


> So sorry to hear this   Try to contact RM customer service.  They might be able to help you.



I contacted Bloomingdales and they are sending me a replacement! They are even expediting it! So, just crossing my fingers hoping this one is perfect!


----------



## maggiesze1

lvsweetness said:


> *looks like its missing two small screws that the other side has screwed in to keep the handle in place*, so crazy, for $500 really? im like kind of appalled and turned off by RM right now



Yes, this is the exact same problem with mine! 

You should try contacting the store and see if they can send you a replacement!


----------



## maggiesze1

Pink Iris Mac!


----------



## travelerscloset

That's great to hear!  I hope the replacement is perfect 


maggiesze1 said:


> I contacted Bloomingdales and they are sending me a replacement! They are even expediting it! So, just crossing my fingers hoping this one is perfect!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cheated.... carried a Gucci today* :shame:


----------



## Cait

Glazed brown croc-embossed MAB.


----------



## MAGJES

Yellow Resort Nikki


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> She's from 1998 - made in the good ol' USA. Those bags can take a beating but still clean up so purty. I wish they still used leather like that.



Thank you eehlers! Your post reminds me of how I used to feel about Coach!



discoAMOUR said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!





sandc said:


> Love blue!





travelerscloset said:


> I love that color! I want!



Thank you for your kind comments ladies


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Quilted Patent MAC with LV Saumur 35*



I've been wanting a BQP MAC with siggy hardware but haven't pulled a trigger yet...so beautiful!



sandc said:


> My smooshy navy Nikki going for a ride



I love your Navy Nikki with silver hardware!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *blackcat*!  It's a lovely piece  happiness guaranteed  


blackcat777 said:


> I've been wanting a BQP MAC with siggy hardware but haven't pulled a trigger yet...so beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

I may be cheating with what handbag I'm carrying, but...

I AM wearing my MAB loafers today.  I love these shoes!!  (Oh yeah - and I am carrying my fuschia Cory pouch as well - she follows me into every bag I carry, so I always have a little piece of RM with me always)


----------



## sandc

Royal MAM

Getting ready to leave






Riding along


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cheating with my slash, but I do have a RM pouch inside.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Carried my black with gold HW MAC today!


----------



## AJ1025

sandc said:


> Royal MAM
> 
> Getting ready to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding along





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Cheating with my slash, but I do have a RM pouch inside.



Looking good sandc and HGG!!!

With my BBW MAB again today, but my cheating a$$ just switched to my Poppy Paraty, that devious RM homewrecker!


----------



## thedseer

red mam with rose gold hw


----------



## sandc

thedseer said:


> red mam with rose gold hw


 
Great choice!    I'm going to miss mine a bit, but you can't carry all the bags. Even though I keep trying!


----------



## discoAMOUR

PRETTY COLOR!!! leather looks soft and smooth.



sandc said:


> Royal MAM
> 
> Getting ready to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding along


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Cheating with my slash, but I do have a RM pouch inside.



OMG it's HUGE! I LOOOOVE IT!!!! you go girl!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Yesterday ~ PH Zip MAM & LV Saumur 35*







*Today ~ Choco Cream MAM & LV Saumur 35*


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color *sandc*!


sandc said:


> Royal MAM
> 
> Getting ready to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding along


 


That's a grate looking clutch!  That's a cool bracelet, too!


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Cheating with my slash, but I do have a RM pouch inside.


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:


> Great choice!  I'm going to miss mine a bit, but you can't carry all the bags. Even though I keep trying!


 
thanks! - i love it! so happy i found this combo 
i wonder how many MAMs i could fit on each arm?


----------



## sandc

thedseer said:


> thanks! - i love it! so happy i found this combo
> i* wonder how many MAMs i could fit on each arm*?


 
I'm going to guess 2 "comfortably" (1 on shoulder, 1 in elbow) and 3 if you want to walk with your arm sticking out. :giggles:


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:


> I'm going to guess 2 "comfortably" (1 on shoulder, 1 in elbow) and 3 if you want to walk with your arm sticking out. :giggles:


 
i have 6 MAMs, so i guess i better stop - darn!


----------



## sandc

thedseer said:


> i have 6 MAMs, so i guess i better stop - darn!


 
I'm down to 4, so that means I can get two more.


----------



## travelerscloset

You make me feel guilty, lol :shame:
Don't you just love them?


thedseer said:


> i *have 6 MAMs, so i guess i better stop* - darn!


----------



## thedseer

travelerscloset said:


> You make me feel guilty, lol :shame:
> Don't you just love them?


 
if it makes you feel better, i've had a bazillion (okay, maybe like 10) other mams at various points. i do have some other rms too, i just love the mams the best. i actually just won an auction for another mam, so i have one last one on the way now - perhaps i can balance this one on my head?

plus you shouldn't feel guilty - your collection is beautiful!!


----------



## sandc

thedseer said:


> if it makes you feel better, i've had a bazillion (okay, maybe like 10) other mams at various points. i do have some other rms too, i just love the mams the best. i actually just won an auction for another mam, so i have one last one on the way now - perhaps i can balance this one on my head?
> 
> plus you shouldn't feel guilty - your collection is beautiful!!


 
MAMs are my favorite too.  I made a deal with myself that I would only have so many bags. I really try to stick with selling one or two if I'm buying a couple. I just sold one and bought two, so I'm not doing the best at sticking to my deal, but bette than nothing. 

What color did you just win?


----------



## sandc

I'm cheating with MBMJ Fran today.  I think I will be bouncing between this and my new royal mam for a while.  That and I should really wear my nude/black ostrich while it's still summer. Such problems!


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:


> MAMs are my favorite too. I made a deal with myself that I would only have so many bags. I really try to stick with selling one or two if I'm buying a couple. I just sold one and bought two, so I'm not doing the best at sticking to my deal, but bette than nothing.
> 
> What color did you just win?


 
Glazed espresso! I've always loved the look of this leather (never seen it in person) and MAMs in GE pretty much never pop up.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *thedseer*!  I had a long week and I brought out each RM I had to condition them  So relaxing, lol.  I kept on asking mysel, which ones can I let go off?... but there's really none I can part with for now, lol.

Wow!  Which MAM is it?  You have such great taste that I'm excited to see what new addition this would be!


thedseer said:


> if it makes you feel better, i've had a bazillion (okay, maybe like 10) other mams at various points. i do have some other rms too, i just love the mams the best. i actually just won an auction for another mam, so i have one last one on the way now - perhaps i can balance this one on my head?
> 
> plus you shouldn't feel guilty - your collection is beautiful!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Look at that pebbly leather!  She's so pretty *sandc*!  It looks very well made - the handles, the hardware and the stitching look perfect! What style is this?  





sandc said:


> I'm cheating with MBMJ Fran today. I think I will be bouncing between this and my new royal mam for a while. That and I should really wear my nude/black ostrich while it's still summer. Such problems!


----------



## thedseer

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *thedseer*! I had a long week and I brought out each RM I had to condition them  So relaxing, lol. I kept on asking mysel, which ones can I let go off?... but there's really none I can part with for now, lol.
> 
> Wow! Which MAM is it? You have such great taste that I'm excited to see what new addition this would be!


 
It was the GE MAM that you posted in the finds thread!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

travelerscloset said:


> I love the color *sandc*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a grate looking clutch!  That's a cool bracelet, too!



Thank you!  I like that bracelet too.  It's called a figure 8, but reminds me of double infinity. (I'm a revenge junkie...tv show)


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Look at that pebbly leather!  She's so pretty *sandc*!  It looks very well made - the handles, the hardware and the stitching look perfect! What style is this?




It's the Fran.  There is also the Marc Jacobs Francesca, which is the same bag, but larger. The Fran is really comfortable to carry.  It's as comfortable as my smooshy nikki, but has handles and a cross-body. I'm loving it.


----------



## travelerscloset

You'll love the GE leather!  ...and the leather smell... yum!   so glad you won it!


thedseer said:


> It was the GE MAM that you posted in the finds thread!


----------



## thedseer

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You'll love the GE leather!  ...and the leather smell... yum!   so glad you won it!



Thanks! Can't wait 

I wore my red MAM again today...think I will change into bottle green for the weekend.


----------



## redweddy

thedseer said:
			
		

> It was the GE MAM that you posted in the finds thread!



Congratulations thedseer!  Your outbid me by two dollars!!  You have to post pictures of that bag so I can enjoy it too!


----------



## redweddy

Cheated today - Balenciaga Noix Part Time


----------



## lvsweetness

redweddy said:


> Cheated today - Balenciaga Noix Part Time
> 
> View attachment 1829212



wow, this color is stunning!


----------



## MAGJES

redweddy said:


> Cheated today - Balenciaga Noix Part Time
> 
> View attachment 1829212


Your Noix is lovely!

I'm carrying my *Yellow Bombe MAC* again today.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*b&w croc mac!!!*


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright Pink Cupid--- (with replaced handles.. hope nothing breaks this time)


----------



## redweddy

lvsweetness said:


> wow, this color is stunning!





MAGJES said:


> Your Noix is lovely!



Thank you Ladies!  I love RM and am almost exclusively just at this forum but I do love cheating sometimes


----------



## redweddy

And I cheated again today - with my beautiful Stam!


----------



## blackcat777

Still with a EB MAM


----------



## Minkette85

I carried my cameo MAM today


----------



## redweddy

Went to Starbucks to get some work done - cheating yet again but will make it up to RM soon!

My small dark brown Marco Tagliaferri (first generation) Birk bag and my Jack Spade computer bag (yes - it's a line for men but it's orange so I bought it for myself!)


----------



## AJ1025

redweddy said:


> Cheated today - Balenciaga Noix Part Time
> 
> View attachment 1829212



Love that bag!  I'm also cheating with Bal today (Vert Gazon RH Work), but should be returning to the RM fold by the end of the week!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Busy Monday with Chocolate BBW MAB... look at how smooshy it is...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*WOW!!! I LOVE EVERY BAG IN THIS PAGE!!! *


----------



## Esquared72

The classic...black MAM with blue zip track. She's becoming a jetsetter - taking her first flight today for a business trip in Orlando. She's gonna be an awesome travel companion.


----------



## Minkette85

eehlers said:


> The classic...black MAM with blue zip track. She's becoming a jetsetter - taking her first flight today for a business trip in Orlando. She's gonna be an awesome travel companion.



Have fun and enjoy traveling with her!  I'm dying to get one of my own!


----------



## kaits33

Black MAM as well. Love the leather on her


----------



## thedseer

redweddy said:


> Congratulations thedseer! Your outbid me by two dollars!! You have to post pictures of that bag so I can enjoy it too!


 
will do! love your noix!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

BBW MAB w/Fuchsia Zipper Track


----------



## AJ1025

Still cheating . . . today with Petrol Rocco


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> BBW MAB w/Fuchsia Zipper Track



Gorgeously delicious! i want that! lol


----------



## nygrl

Cheated today with Longchamp! I had to carry a bunch of stuff with me, plus it was pouring here so I needed something roomy and waterproof.


----------



## thedseer

been carrying GE MAM all week


----------



## travelerscloset

thedseer said:
			
		

> been carrying GE MAM all week



How do you like GE MAM thedseer?


----------



## travelerscloset

Grape MAB


----------



## madforhandbags

Light gray MAM.


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Grape MAB



soooo pretty!!


----------



## redweddy

DT Zip MAB!


----------



## travelerscloset

Congratulations  she's beautiful.


redweddy said:


> DT Zip MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1836899


----------



## redweddy

travelerscloset said:


> Congratulations  she's beautiful.



Thank you travelers!


----------



## blackcat777

scoobiesmomma said:


> BBW MAB w/Fuchsia Zipper Track



I love this bag! 



travelerscloset said:


> Grape MAB



wow this color is stunning travelers! Is she more purple IRL (since the color name is "grape")? Love this pink.



redweddy said:


> DT Zip MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1836899



 ENVY!!


----------



## purseprincess32

LAMB Williamsfield tote-Alchemy & Black MAC.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kaits*! 


kaits33 said:


> soooo pretty!!


 

Hi *blackcat*! Yes, it's more purple IRL. The sunlight made it more like pink though.


blackcat777 said:


> wow this color is stunning travelers! Is she more purple IRL (since the color name is "grape")? Love this pink.


----------



## sandc

Royal MAM again. Lovin this bag.


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *kaits*!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *blackcat*! Yes, it's more purple IRL. The sunlight made it more like pink though.





sandc said:


> Royal MAM again. Lovin this bag.



thank you both btw- ignoring the other thread until it fades away

going to change into blackcat zip mam today!


----------



## travelerscloset

lvsweetness said:


> thank you both btw- ignoring the other thread until it fades away
> going to change into blackcat zip mam today!


----------



## penguininaboat

Wore seafoam mini Nikki today. Was actually thinking of selling as I am more of a big bag girl...not anymore  crafty rm one day if carrying a neglected bag and I fall back in love.


----------



## sandc

lvsweetness said:


> thank you both btw- ignoring the other thread until it fades away
> 
> going to change into blackcat zip mam today!



  I will be ignorning as well. It irritates me when people come to this forum being all "mean girl" and they say we are drama.  

I think I'm going to have to keep the Royal MAM on my arm all weekend.


----------



## MAGJES

How did I ever live without my *BQP MAC* ?? - I use this bag all the time now. 
You know I love my MAMS but this little MAC is becoming more important _and needed_ than my right arm.


----------



## thedseer

redweddy said:


> DT Zip MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1836899



soooo pretty!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cheated with Ralph Lauren Baldwin Satchel...











Brought the RL to a dinner date with DH at Toast Box - our go to place for great Singaporean food.  He had Nasi Lemak (Fried chicken with fragrant rice & chili paste).  I had Steamed chicken with fragrant rice.  And we shared a bowl of Laksa (soup with creamy coconut milk and a load of seafood and spices!)*


----------



## redweddy

Cheated too - my Chloe Paddington in Canelle


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Cheated with Ralph Lauren Baldwin Satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought the RL to a dinner date with DH at Toast Box - our go to place for great Singaporean food.  He had Nasi Lemak (Fried chicken with fragrant rice & chili paste).  I had Steamed chicken with fragrant rice.  And we shared a bowl of Laksa (soup with creamy coconut milk and a load of seafood and spices!)*



Nice brown chewy leather, but I really can't focus on your bag..... love Laksa!! :greengrin:


----------



## aurora_p

Today I'm carrying my whipstitch MAC Clutch, perfect Sunday bag!  the color ought to be 'baby blue' but personally I think it's more gray than blue


----------



## Snugbugnyc

aurora_p said:


> View attachment 1839537
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my whipstitch MAC Clutch, perfect Sunday bag!  the color ought to be 'baby blue' but personally I think it's more gray than blue


oooh!  Beautiful Mac.  I've become very picky about Macs.  Not that many I love...but i do love that!  I could use a luggage color lace up mac.  wonder if that exists.  hmmmm.
: )


----------



## thedseer

aurora_p said:


> View attachment 1839537
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my whipstitch MAC Clutch, perfect Sunday bag!  the color ought to be 'baby blue' but personally I think it's more gray than blue



this leather looks yummy!


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright Pink Cupid


----------



## AJ1025

Still cheating with Petrol Rocco!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dark Red MAM*


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

aurora_p said:


> View attachment 1839537
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my whipstitch MAC Clutch, perfect Sunday bag!  the color ought to be 'baby blue' but personally I think it's more gray than blue



I love this.  It's so wonderfully slouchy.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

I'm wearing this!  If not in August, then when?


----------



## thedseer

Snugbugnyc said:


> I'm wearing this! If not in August, then when?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840713


 
fun color!

i'm back to GE MAM.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

thedseer said:


> fun color!
> 
> i'm back to GE MAM.


ooh you're ready for fall.  fall is definately in the air.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm on a major vintage Coach kick lately - carrying my recently rehabbed 1996 Lula's Legacy.  This bag is so soft and comfy!  And, bag rehabbing is majorly addicting!!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> I'm on a major vintage Coach kick lately - carrying my recently rehabbed 1996 Lula's Legacy.  This bag is so soft and comfy!  And, bag rehabbing is majorly addicting!!



Oh my gosh! That is a gorgeous bag. Every vintage Coach bag looks so beautiful. Will have to start researching more about them.


----------



## kaits33

Snugbugnyc said:


> I'm wearing this!  If not in August, then when?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840713



That Swing looks beautiful on you! What a great pop of color!


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> I'm on a major vintage Coach kick lately - carrying my recently rehabbed 1996 Lula's Legacy. This bag is so soft and comfy! And, bag rehabbing is majorly addicting!!


 
love this!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

kaits33 said:
			
		

> That Swing looks beautiful on you! What a great pop of color!



Thank u kaits!


----------



## blackcat777

I love this thread! So many gorgeous bags...

I am carrying a linear stud black cat Nikki today.


----------



## MAGJES

Fuchsia Ivy MAC


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather on the swing looks amazing *Snugbugnyc*!





Snugbugnyc said:


> I'm wearing this!  If not in August, then when?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840713


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Thanks!  This leather is quite yummy.  I want to really wear it in and then it will be really cool.  Everyone needs one bright pink bag I think.  The mood hits and u just wanna  carry it and be vibrant. I like how this bag can look very girly or quite edgy with the right outfit.  Swings r a great size


----------



## beachgirl38

BBW MAM w/ gold hw


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black washed circle quilted casanova.


----------



## MissRed

Coral bubble mam


----------



## CarSol

eehlers said:


> I'm on a major vintage Coach kick lately - carrying my recently rehabbed 1996 Lula's Legacy. This bag is so soft and comfy! And, bag rehabbing is majorly addicting!!


 

Wow!  This is why I USED to love Coach.  What happened to bags like this?  Where'd these days go?  I  have a few of the old ones from these days put away, you're making me think about taking them back out.  How'd you get them looking brand new?


----------



## CarSol

Carrying this awesome Cupid today.....SO happy with this purchase.


----------



## sandc

I should probably switch at some point, but still in royal mam


----------



## discoAMOUR

*of course, it's another MAC! *


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:


> *of course, it's another MAC! *
> 
> That pop of color with the HW is TDF! Love it Disco!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843470





sandc said:


> I should probably switch at some point, but still in royal mam



I LOVE your royal MAM..I can see why you haven't switched 



CarSol said:


> Carrying this awesome Cupid today.....SO happy with this purchase.



Anddd...another gorgeous bag!! I love that pretty shade of yellow. Perfect for this time of year!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> *of course, it's another MAC! *
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843470



Love this color! Hot! 



kaits33 said:


> I LOVE your royal MAM..I can see why you haven't switched



Thanks!  This is just one of those bags that's perfect for me.


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> *of course, it's another MAC! *
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843470



Woa, this red is beyond gorgeous! Is this patent leather???


----------



## redweddy

Tangerine MAB!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kaits33 said:


> That pop of color with the HW is TDF! Love it Disco!



Thanks so much *kait*! I love that MAC so much too. I love awesome vibrant colors and textures in my bags. it's too much fun!



sandc said:


> Love this color! Hot!



Thanks so much mama!!!



blackcat777 said:


> Woa, this red is beyond gorgeous! Is this patent leather???



yup, it's patent. and scrumptious!



redweddy said:


> Tangerine MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1843657



YUMMMYYYYYYYY.... oops, think i almost got some saliva on there...sorry.  A little too close, huh?!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the bags and colors in the previous page!!! *Yellow*, *Blue*, *Red* and *Orange*!!!


----------



## thedseer

bottle green mam


----------



## travelerscloset

*Tangerine MAB*


----------



## lvsweetness

been cheating with amethyst city last few days


----------



## scoobiesmomma

lvsweetness said:


> been cheating with amethyst city last few days



Gorgeous!!! Who could blame you???

I finally switched out of my BBW MAB today which I have carried for about two weeks...and am also cheating with my PS11 Tote.


----------



## Esquared72

The vintage Coach obsession continues...today is my recently rehabbed 1995 City Bag.  I promise...someday I'll get back to my RMs!!!


----------



## thedseer

bottle green mam again


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> The vintage Coach obsession continues...today is my recently rehabbed 1995 City Bag.  I promise...someday I'll get back to my RMs!!!



Beautiful!  I recently rehabbed two vintage Coaches too!  Rehabbing them but not really using them yet because I am such a big-bag girl


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

Cameo MAM, but I haven't packed it up yet.


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

redweddy said:


> Beautiful!  I recently rehabbed two vintage Coaches too!  Rehabbing them but not really using them yet because I am such a big-bag girl



You guys need to stop because I am dying to start doing this and you're a bunch of enablers.  I've always loved the older styles of Coach, but I am not sure I want to go through the hassle of getting them authenticated.


----------



## travelerscloset

Wore my lucky bag > PH Zip MAM


----------



## Esquared72

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> You guys need to stop because I am dying to start doing this and you're a bunch of enablers.  I've always loved the older styles of Coach, but I am not sure I want to go through the hassle of getting them authenticated.



Not to further enable, but...the ladies on the Authenticate this COACH thread are super knowledgeable and really quick with responding.  I've learned so much about creeds, date/factory stamps, serial numbers, etc. - they are a wealth of information!

I will caution...once you start, it definitely becomes an obsession.  There's something so cool about taking a poor, old, beaten up bag and bringing it back to its former beauty and functionality.  Old Coach bags are some tough gals and clean up soooo purty!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> Beautiful!  I recently rehabbed two vintage Coaches too!  Rehabbing them but not really using them yet because I am such a big-bag girl



I know you'll appreciate this...I'm super jazzed about a mid-late 1970s Watermelon Tote that I bought a couple of days ago for a great price on Etsy.  It's navy blue, in really good shape, and has all of the original paperwork!  Should be delivered tomorrow. She's gonna be soooooo pretty once I clean her up!


----------



## madforhandbags

New raspberry MAB mini I just bought from Gilt.  The hardware on it is different, so would like to know more about it. I also posted this on a new thread with more pics looking for info. 

Thanks for any intel.


----------



## kaits33

MBMJ Aidan in dirty martini...again. Oh and my gym bag is behind it


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Tangerine MAB*



^a great orange!



lvsweetness said:


> been cheating with amethyst city last few days



^a very saturated, rich-looking color! love it.



scoobiesmomma said:


> Gorgeous!!! Who could blame you???
> 
> I finally switched out of my BBW MAB today which I have carried for about two weeks...and am also cheating with my PS11 Tote.



^oh snap..you brought the slim-beauty out again! love it



kaits33 said:


> MBMJ Aidan in dirty martini...again. Oh and my gym bag is behind it



so pretty and feminine!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the leather and classic look of the MBMJ Aidan!


kaits33 said:


> MBMJ Aidan in dirty martini...again. Oh and my gym bag is behind it


----------



## redweddy

Cheating with good ole Fendi


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

Cameo MAM


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> MBMJ Aidan in dirty martini...again. Oh and my gym bag is behind it



pretty color!

i'm carrying metallic honey mam today


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> I love the leather and classic look of the MBMJ Aidan!





discoAMOUR said:


> ^a great orange!
> 
> 
> 
> ^a very saturated, rich-looking color! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^oh snap..you brought the slim-beauty out again! love it
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty and feminine!





thedseer said:


> pretty color!
> 
> i'm carrying metallic honey mam today




thanks for all the love for my Aidan...I didn't think I'd like the style when I saw it online...but tried it on at the mall and had to have it.


----------



## blackcat777

Coffee break with black cat Beloved


----------



## blackcat777

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> View attachment 1847106
> 
> 
> Cameo MAM



Cameo is so pretty!


----------



## travelerscloset

thedseer said:


> pretty color!
> 
> i'm carrying *metallic honey mam* today


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Cameo MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

*At a car accessories shop with Teal Matinee *


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *At a car accessories shop with Teal Matinee *



Distressed teal has a killer look! So love the color...


----------



## butterfli312

Taupe MAC Daddy


----------



## purseprincess32

This morning black MAC and this afternoon LV Vernis lavender Bedford!


----------



## redweddy

Stonewash blue MAM!


----------



## blackcat777

redweddy said:


> Stonewash blue MAM!
> 
> View attachment 1848391



*gasp* 
Truly beautiful...


----------



## thedseer

redweddy said:
			
		

> Stonewash blue MAM!



!!!!!


----------



## redweddy

Cheated with my plum Mulberry oversized alexa!


(at Fedex, sending some handbags to their new homes)


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I used sea blue rocker at the grocery today.  The rocker is such a handy bag!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Cheated with my plum Mulberry oversized alexa!
> 
> 
> (at Fedex, sending some handbags to their new homes)



Drooling over here! I've always been drawn to the Alexa. How do you like using it? Easy to get into?

Such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> Drooling over here! I've always been drawn to the Alexa. How do you like using it? Easy to get into?
> 
> Such a gorgeous color!!



Eehlers!  I love this bag!  It fits everything my MAB fits (it is oversized after all).  It is not the easiest bag to get in and out of because of the clasp and magnetic front buttons but it honestly isn't anything I mind - it doesn't take that much effort and for the leather and the function and the style -- it is worth it!


----------



## AJ1025

Black Quilted MAB


----------



## remy12

Got it Saturday, am wearing it today.


----------



## kaits33

redweddy said:


> Stonewash blue MAM!
> 
> View attachment 1848391



Stonewash blue is absolutely gorgeous! And in a MAM??


----------



## thedseer

back to ge mam


----------



## Denverite

Plum MAB!


----------



## uadjit

Black/GM Mattie


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:
			
		

> Black/GM Mattie



Love the Mattie with that hw!


----------



## kaits33

Denverite said:
			
		

> Plum MAB!



Oooh plum MAB!  My plum MAM is supposed to come tomorrow! I'm so excited to finally see plum leather...it looks so gorgeous in the pictures that have been posted here!


----------



## Baghappiness

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I used sea blue rocker at the grocery today.  The rocker is such a handy bag!



Love this!! So cute! The color is so pretty


----------



## Denverite

kaits33 said:


> Oooh plum MAB!  My plum MAM is supposed to come tomorrow! I'm so excited to finally see plum leather...it looks so gorgeous in the pictures that have been posted here!



You are going to love it! Please be sure to post pictures once you get it! How exciting!!


----------



## purseprincess32

DVF Tote & RM Black MAC.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating...


----------



## blackcat777

Kiwi cupid today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Baghappiness said:


> Love this!! So cute! The color is so pretty



Thanks!!



I've been cheating with my slash


----------



## CarSol

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been cheating with my slash


 
Adorable!  Forgive my ignorance --- what's the slash?  Who makes it?


----------



## thedseer

Ge mam


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

CarSol said:


> Adorable!  Forgive my ignorance --- what's the slash?  Who makes it?



Sorry the picture is sideways, it's fine in my photobucket..ugh.

It's made by BOYY, the slash is the style name.  It's got python embossing on the other side of the flap so you can flip it the other way and wear it that way or plain.


----------



## CarSol

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Sorry the picture is sideways, it's fine in my photobucket..ugh.
> 
> It's made by BOYY, the slash is the style name. It's got python embossing on the other side of the flap so you can flip it the other way and wear it that way or plain.


 

I wish I had never seen this because I think I've just fallen in love......with your bag...   and I've been searching them since your post.  How have I missed this line entirely?????


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

CarSol said:


> I wish I had never seen this because I think I've just fallen in love......with your bag...   and I've been searching them since your post.  How have I missed this line entirely?????



Sorry, sorta.   
Mockinglee posted hers a long while back and started the BOYY love around tpf.  The website for boyy doesn't seem to be working, but I do know there is another website I saw the same combo I have that has one in stock.  Never ordered from this site before, but stumbled on it when I decided I needed another slash in my life. 
http://www.twentythirtyforty.net/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=415


----------



## CarSol

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Sorry, sorta.
> Mockinglee posted hers a long while back and started the BOYY love around tpf. The website for boyy doesn't seem to be working, but I do know there is another website I saw the same combo I have that has one in stock. Never ordered from this site before, but stumbled on it when I decided I needed another slash in my life.
> http://www.twentythirtyforty.net/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=415


 

I just saw that one.  The only other one I saw was on farfetch from a store in NYC.  Is there website just down?  I was able to get in through their facebook page.  Whew!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

CarSol said:


> I just saw that one.  The only other one I saw was on farfetch from a store in NYC.  Is there website just down?  I was able to get in through their facebook page.  Whew!



  I know there is a whole thread about them on the handbags forum...tgp posted her reveal and then a lot of others posted pictures too.


----------



## blackcat777

Survived a super busy day with stone MAM...4 day weekend, here we come!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black Cat Rocker w/silver studs & Bright pink neon leather RM bracelet with pyramid studs.


----------



## kenzibray

Wearing my new ikat straw MAC while hitting some of the sales.


----------



## kaits33

Carried this beauty today...now home catching up on my shows on the DVR


----------



## uadjit

Fuschia 5-zip. This bag is serving as a mommy bag today and is stuffed full with my wallet, keys, sunnies, hand sanitizer, 2 diapers and a change of clothes for my daughter! My phone goes in the top front pocket. Impressive, no?


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Fuschia 5-zip. This bag is serving as a mommy bag today and is stuffed full with my wallet, keys, sunnies, hand sanitizer, 2 diapers and a change of clothes for my daughter! My phone goes in the top front pocket. Impressive, no?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858196



Wow! I didn't realize that so much could fit into a 5-zip! I love the color.


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:
			
		

> Wow! I didn't realize that so much could fit into a 5-zip! I love the color.


Thanks. it only works as a mommy bag when it's warm enough that I don't have to carry a jacket/sweater for her, though.


----------



## thedseer

bpq mac


----------



## MissRed

Gray matinee


----------



## kaits33

Dark grey mam with GM hardware


----------



## kenzibray

My new eggplant MAM
(it goes great with my green scrubs  )


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> My new eggplant MAM
> (it goes great with my green scrubs  )



Love it!  I wear scrubs too...Ciel blue ones lol. What do you do?


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:
			
		

> Love it!  I wear scrubs too...Ciel blue ones lol. What do you do?



Right now, taking a phlebotomy class. As a backup. I'm waiting to get into a radiology program.


----------



## Esquared72

Drum roll...

I'm wearing an RM today! Been too long. 

Wearing my Light Gray Mattie today. Such a comfy bag.


----------



## kenzibray

eehlers said:
			
		

> Drum roll...
> 
> I'm wearing an RM today! Been too long.
> 
> Wearing my Light Gray Mattie today. Such a comfy bag.



Mine came in yesterday! Love it


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:


> Drum roll...
> 
> I'm wearing an RM today! Been too long.
> 
> Wearing my Light Gray Mattie today. Such a comfy bag.



Here's some Mattie porn for ya...


----------



## Esquared72

kenzibray said:


> Mine came in yesterday! Love it



I saw your pics!  Don't ya just love her?  Whenever I'm debating on what bag to carry (like I was this morning), this one tends to be the one I end up reaching for - she goes with everything and is so functional with all those pockets!


----------



## kenzibray

eehlers said:


> I saw your pics! Don't ya just love her? Whenever I'm debating on what bag to carry (like I was this morning), this one tends to be the one I end up reaching for - she goes with everything and is so functional with all those pockets!


 
Two of mine came in yesterday! It was so overwhelming!! Haha I just had a few minutes with them before I had to head to class. I went with my Eggplant MAM for now because it's been so long since I've had a colored bag. And it's just beautiful. Plus it's my first new-new bag!

But I can see my Mattie becoming a loved regular. Very versatile and a nice break from my kazillion black bags!!  I wouldn't even know how to begin filling all of those pockets!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

uadjit said:


> Fuschia 5-zip. This bag is serving as a mommy bag today and is stuffed full with my wallet, keys, sunnies, hand sanitizer, 2 diapers and a change of clothes for my daughter! My phone goes in the top front pocket. Impressive, no?
> 
> View attachment 1858195
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858196



LOOOOVe this pink! the leather looks great.


----------



## kenzibray

Eggplant MAM 
(a bit better picture)


----------



## leatherbaglady1

Love the light gray Mattie!  Minw in wine will be here tomorrow or today!!!  Hoping for today!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Black/gm mam


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> Black/gm mam
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862033



Niiiiiice! Snugbug, this is my dream bag! SO envy you :greengrin:


----------



## MissRed

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Black/gm mam



This is so gorgeous!  The blue zt just pops. I like your car interior too


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Niiiiiice! Snugbug, this is my dream bag! SO envy you :greengrin:



Aww thanks!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

MissRed said:
			
		

> This is so gorgeous!  The blue zt just pops. I like your car interior too



Thanks missred!


----------



## Denverite

blackcat777 said:


> Niiiiiice! Snugbug, this is my dream bag! SO envy you :greengrin:



Did you just snag the one that was listed on Bonz?


----------



## blackcat777

Denverite said:


> Did you just snag the one that was listed on Bonz?



Muahahahaha!


----------



## Denverite

blackcat777 said:


> Muahahahaha!



:giggles: I knew it, lol. Congrats!


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Muahahahaha!



Ahh I was looking at that one too!! Darn it!! Haha. Oh well glad it went to a good home


----------



## blackcat777

Denverite said:


> :giggles: I knew it, lol. Congrats!



It was so oblivious, wan't it! 
Thank you Denver! I am thinking about how to justify keeping two black MAMs now...haha


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> It was so oblivious, wan't it!
> Thank you Denver! I am thinking about how to justify keeping two black MAMs now...haha



I'm doing the same but with BBW MAM's I just love them for different reasons!


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> Ahh I was looking at that one too!! Darn it!! Haha. Oh well glad it went to a good home



Awww kenzibray! Thank you.
Hope another one will pop up for you soon enough! (it will!)


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Awww kenzibray! Thank you.
> Hope another one will pop up for you soon enough! (it will!)



Oh it's okay! My BBW has a blue zipper  I was thinking of listing it and buying a plain black to justify buying a different BBW


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Wearing this yummy grey today!  I sprayed her with apple guard yesterday.  Let's see how she does in this awful weather today.


----------



## MissRed

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Wearing this yummy grey today!  I sprayed her with apple guard yesterday.  Let's see how she does in this awful weather today.



I love this!!!


----------



## CarSol

Snugbugnyc said:


> Wearing this yummy grey today! I sprayed her with apple guard yesterday. Let's see how she does in this awful weather today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864466


 


MissRed said:


> I love this!!!


 

Love it too.  Just curious -- is it really heavy?


----------



## redweddy

Two of my favorites - my RM Maria and Starbucks


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> Two of my favorites - my RM Maria and Starbucks
> 
> View attachment 1864657



Love it....both the bag and Starbucks!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

CarSol said:
			
		

> Love it too.  Just curious -- is it really heavy?


Thanks!  No not heavy at all'


----------



## Snugbugnyc

MissRed said:
			
		

> I love this!!!



Thanks!  Yea I think this one is a keeper....tho I am the ficklest!


----------



## kenzibray

Light Gray Mattie


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> Light Gray Mattie



Love it! So so pretty!!


----------



## kenzibray

BBW MAM at the Ballpark
Go Reds!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

redweddy said:


> Two of my favorites - my RM Maria and Starbucks
> 
> View attachment 1864657



I'm really loving your bag!! 

I'm cheating toady with my Bal GCH Galet Work and likely will be for some time to come!


----------



## redweddy

scoobiesmomma said:


> I'm really loving your bag!!
> 
> I'm cheating toady with my Bal GCH Galet Work and likely will be for some time to come!



Thank you!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

kenzibray said:
			
		

> BBW MAM at the Ballpark
> Go Reds!



Lovely!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my Old School Cheetah Calf Hair MAM


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my Old School Cheetah Calf Hair MAM



Oooh fun! I don't think I've seen this one before!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Carrying my Old School Cheetah Calf Hair MAM



That is an incredible bag!  Too bad the more recent cheetah mams are not as fine looking as that!


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> BBW MAM at the Ballpark
> Go Reds!



I love the pebbly leather on this one! Is this the one with blue zipper track? Awesome!



MAGJES said:


> Carrying my Old School Cheetah Calf Hair MAM



 Nice nice nice!


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> I love the pebbly leather on this one! Is this the one with blue zipper track? Awesome!
> 
> Nice nice nice!



Yes it is the one with the blue zip. It's an amazing bag  I love it! Found it on eBay for a great deal  $170!


----------



## kaits33

Heading to gym and some errands on my day off with Plum MAM. I'm still in awe of her beauty!


----------



## madforhandbags

My Almond Cupid w/gold HW.


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

madforhandbags said:
			
		

> My Almond Cupid w/gold HW.



Purdy!


----------



## madforhandbags

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> Purdy!



Thanks!


----------



## yuki920923

Black Quilted MAB (just arrived today)
Pictures later!


----------



## Cait

Tobacco Nikki.


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> Yes it is the one with the blue zip. It's an amazing bag  I love it! Found it on eBay for a great deal  $170!



 $170 for BBW blue zip? That's a steal, Congrats!



kaits33 said:


> Heading to gym and some errands on my day off with Plum MAM. I'm still in awe of her beauty!



She's a beauty! I enjoy seeing plum MAMs here so much.



madforhandbags said:


> My Almond Cupid w/gold HW.



Pretty brown color!


----------



## blackcat777

I'm going to carry sideral grey Devote today.


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> I'm going to carry sideral grey Devote today.



I LOVE grey bags...and the siderail is really pretty.


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> I LOVE grey bags...and the siderail is really pretty.



Thank you kaits! I love sideral grey too...I highly recommend this leather, it is so soft and has heavenly feel


----------



## thedseer

i've been carrying plum mam pretty much nonstop, though i snuck in an outing with stamp mac on sunday.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> i've been carrying plum mam pretty much nonstop, though i snuck in an outing with stamp mac on sunday.



Plum MAM! I've only had her for a couple weeks...but I'm in love.  It is the perfect color and I feel like it goes with everything. And the leather is amazing. I really want a stamp MAC someday....but I just won my second HG today!!!


----------



## lvsweetness




----------



## fabae

What color is this?!  LOVE it!  





lvsweetness said:


>


----------



## lvsweetness

fabae said:


> What color is this?!  LOVE it!



thanks! not sure, just said brown- my friend said could be chocolate?


----------



## gloryanh

redweddy said:


> Two of my favorites - my RM Maria and Starbucks
> 
> View attachment 1864657


 
Me too! Am totally lemming this bag - wish I snapped her up from evilbay when I had the chance!


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


>



 Oh the leather....looks heavenly. Is this a new purchase? I love this brown!


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:


>



Love the leather and the color. Looks gorgeous. I must try to figure out what color this is!


----------



## lvsweetness

blackcat777 said:


> Oh the leather....looks heavenly. Is this a new purchase? I love this brown!



yeah it's fairly new, originally for my mother but ended up with me- it's a MAB, which i'm not that big on.. love my MAMs 

thanks so much for the compliment- i'm very in love w/ the color for fall- though with this heat, i think i packed into it prematurely



kaits33 said:


> Love the leather and the color. Looks gorgeous. I must try to figure out what color this is!



thanks! i wish i knew the color :/


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> yeah it's fairly new, originally for my mother but ended up with me- it's a MAB, which i'm not that big on.. love my MAMs
> 
> thanks so much for the compliment- i'm very in love w/ the color for fall- though with this heat, i think i packed into it prematurely
> 
> thanks! i wish i knew the color :/



It's the perfect brown color! I will have to do some research!


----------



## kaits33

Plum MAM at the airport...I have been carrying her pretty much all week!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color & slouch 


lvsweetness said:


>


----------



## travelerscloset

I have the MAB & ITA - amazing color & leather 


kaits33 said:


> Plum MAM at the airport...I have been carrying her pretty much all week!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> I love the color & slouch



thanks travelers!


----------



## lvsweetness

kaits33 said:


> Plum MAM at the airport...I have been carrying her pretty much all week!



wow this is a mam?? looks so big, u must be so tiny lol

love it, had it before, very pretty color


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> wow this is a mam?? looks so big, u must be so tiny lol
> 
> love it, had it before, very pretty color



Hahaha yeah I'm pretty petite   MAMs are the perfect size for me...I have found a bunch of MABs on bonz I really wanted to get but think they'd just be too big! 

I do love it thank you! It's such a beautiful color. Still working on building my collection. It's a fun and gradual process!


----------



## MAGJES

lvsweetness said:


>




This bag looks delicious!!!


----------



## MAGJES

kaits33 said:


> Plum MAM at the airport...I have been carrying her pretty much all week!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my MOSS MAM today


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Carrying my MOSS MAM today



Oh, that's pretty. A great green for fall, too.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my MOSS MAM today



Oh, I love this bag


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!! I love your moss MAM. The color is perfect and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Denverite

Coral MAM!


----------



## kaits33

Denverite said:
			
		

> Coral MAM!



Oooh gorgeous! Coral seems like it would be a fun color to have in a collection. The hardware looks pretty with it!


----------



## Esquared72

Denverite said:
			
		

> Coral MAM!



I do love me an orange bag, and this one is drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Denverite

kaits33 said:


> Oooh gorgeous! Coral seems like it would be a fun color to have in a collection. The hardware looks pretty with it!





eehlers said:


> I do love me an orange bag, and this one is drop dead gorgeous!!



Thanks ladies! My pictures don't do the bag justice at all! It's more pinkish and has a pearly sheen!


----------



## blackcat777

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my MOSS MAM today



Woa Moss is such a nice color....seems perfect for coming fall. Beautiful!



Denverite said:


> Coral MAM!



Coral  She's stunning Denver!


----------



## lvsweetness

mermaid bag


----------



## Denverite

lvsweetness said:


> mermaid bag



That is super pretty! And is totally mermaid-ish! 

Carried one of my faves today, Black Cat MAB!


----------



## thedseer

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> mermaid bag



Ooh love this!


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> mermaid bag



I love the color. So so pretty!


----------



## thedseer

lvsweetness said:


> mermaid bag


 
do you know what the official color name of this one is? came back to drool.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

thedseer said:


> do you know what the official color name of this one is? came back to drool.



Teal embossed.  I have a covet rocker in this leather.


----------



## thedseer

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Teal embossed. I have a covet rocker in this leather.


 
thanks!


----------



## lvsweetness

thedseer said:


> do you know what the official color name of this one is? came back to drool.



aw lol, i think it's just teal- there was no name. teal croc embossed? or snake embossed? i can't even tell which it is


----------



## MAGJES

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Teal embossed.  I have a covet rocker in this leather.





lvsweetness said:


> aw lol, i think it's just teal- there was no name. teal croc embossed? or snake embossed? i can't even tell which it is



I have the MAC and just pulled out my old plastic wrapping and it doesn't say if it's croc or snake. It looks more croc than snake but who knows and I can't remember. 
LV....I love the name you gave it!

HGG -yum covet rocker!  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## MAGJES

I just found my order slip in the MAC pocke from Aster Alice.
It's called Teal Alligator. 
This leather is going to be great fall color!


----------



## lvsweetness

MAGJES said:


> I have the MAC and just pulled out my old plastic wrapping and it doesn't say if it's croc or snake. It looks more croc than snake but who knows and I can't remember.
> LV....I love the name you gave it!
> 
> HGG -yum covet rocker!  Sounds gorgeous!



lol, yeah when i opened the box, i right away thought of the little mermaid, it reminded me of her bottom half so fast


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Now I'm wondering if there are 2 versions of teal.  I think your mam is a much brighter color than my covet rocker.  Mine is much more of a deeper green teal.  Here is a picture of mine...


----------



## redweddy

gloryanh said:


> Me too! Am totally lemming this bag - wish I snapped her up from evilbay when I had the chance!



Thank you!  I love that it has all these compartments and different textures!  If i see one on the bay and bonz, I will PM you!


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> mermaid bag



You are the one who snagged this beauty!! Thank you for revealing...she's gorgeoussssss!!


----------



## bxvixen

New to me Cherish Camo &#128525;

With Michael Kors shoes.


----------



## baghag411

I was thinking about using my Black MAC w/gold hardware this weekend.  Does thinking about it count?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

My red Cupid with gold hw.  I've only been using it for 4 days.  So far I like it!  I love how it has pockets on all sides of the exterior and the long strap is completely adjustable.  I haven't taken pics of it yet... I'll get to it... maybe tomorrow!


----------



## yuki920923

plum snake mam 
Sister of mermaid ?









with my favorite nut lol


----------



## thedseer

bxvixen said:
			
		

> New to me Cherish Camo ?de0d
> 
> With Michael Kors shoes.



Do you know the style name of those loafers? They are so cute!


----------



## blackcat777

Was with the black cat miniB again! She became my casual Friday best friend!


----------



## Denverite

Electric fuchsia mam! :love;


----------



## blackcat777

Denverite said:


> Electric fuchsia mam! :love;


----------



## travelerscloset

*Grape MAB*


----------



## bxvixen

thedseer said:
			
		

> Do you know the style name of those loafers? They are so cute!



They are called Amber Moc.


----------



## kenzibray

My new dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest (Cincinnati) its kind of hidden. But i never thought I'd love MACs so much! I'm usually a big bag girl


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Grape MAB



Gorgeous grape!!


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:
			
		

> My new dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest (Cincinnati) its kind of hidden. But i never thought I'd love MACs so much! I'm usually a big bag girl



The MAC (what I can see of it!) goes perfectly with your outfit! You are a fellow Ohioan huh?  I'm from Cleveland but I've been temporarily in Dallas for the past couple years.


----------



## uadjit

I posted this pic in the September purchases thread but I'm also wearing it today (Spice MAC)


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:
			
		

> The MAC (what I can see of it!) goes perfectly with your outfit! You are a fellow Ohioan huh?  I'm from Cleveland but I've been temporarily in Dallas for the past couple years.



I actually live across the border in Indiana for now. But the bf is a buckeye. We're looking to move in together but can't decide on a mutual location.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Wow! I love all of the bags on this page!


I carried my new obsession - Large Smoke Affair.


----------



## Zombie Girl

kenzibray said:
			
		

> My new dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest (Cincinnati) its kind of hidden. But i never thought I'd love MACs so much! I'm usually a big bag girl



I know exactly what you mean. Idk why but I adore the MAC, it's such a chic bag. Yours is lovely.


----------



## intrigue

thedseer said:
			
		

> do you know what the official color name of this one is? came back to drool.



This bag is amaaaaazing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely color & hw *Denverite* 


Denverite said:


> Electric fuchsia mam! :love;


 

Thank you *kaits* 


kaits33 said:


> Gorgeous grape!!


 

That's a rare beauty *uadjit*.  


uadjit said:


> I posted this pic in the September purchases thread but I'm also wearing it today (Spice MAC)
> View attachment 1884093


 

I love the size, color and quilting *ZG*.  Gorgeous 


Zombie Girl said:


> Wow! I love all of the bags on this page!
> I carried my new obsession - Large Smoke Affair.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Zombie Girl said:


> Wow! I love all of the bags on this page!
> 
> 
> I carried my new obsession - Large Smoke Affair.


 
My new obsession as well..... AFFAIR! Nice!


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:
			
		

> I posted this pic in the September purchases thread but I'm also wearing it today (Spice MAC)



Wow.... I love it! The color is beautiful. I don't think I've seen spice before!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Skipped RM today with a vintage Ralph Lauren*


----------



## kenzibray

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you mean. Idk why but I adore the MAC, it's such a chic bag. Yours is lovely.



Thank you! It fits so much more than I originally thought it would. Fits the essentials and keeps me from throwing unnecessary stuff in there


----------



## blackcat777

Coffee break with the EB MAM.

*edit*
Sorry my android posted duplicate images....


----------



## bxvixen

RM Camo Cherish and RM booties.

Love this bag!


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> *Skipped RM today with a vintage Ralph Lauren*


 I really like this. Love the patina on the trim. Is the body coated canvas?


----------



## redweddy

Black leather MAM with patent trim and fleur de lis!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks uadjit  
Yup it's coated canvas. It appears to be of better quality than the coated canvas on an lv. (pardon lv lovers for my untrained eye).


uadjit said:


> I really like this. Love the patina on the trim. Is the body coated canvas?


----------



## finer_woman

redweddy said:
			
		

> Black leather MAM with patent trim and fleur de lis!!



Is yours heavy? I have this in a different black leather, mines isn't pebbled. I love it, but its sooo heavy


----------



## uadjit

Purple iris Cupid on mommy duty at the playground.


----------



## redweddy

finer_woman said:
			
		

> Is yours heavy? I have this in a different black leather, mines isn't pebbled. I love it, but its sooo heavy



I don't find it heavy at all but then I am used to carrying heavy bags so it may be just me...


----------



## Snugbugnyc

I'm enjoying my first day out with eggplant mam


----------



## travelerscloset

^ lovely bags ladies!
Carried Black Haze Zip MAM


----------



## uadjit

Cheating on RM with my lovely old Military Botkier Trigger. I love this bag to pieces. I love the way it ages, the antique copper hardware and the ingenious pocket system. *sigh*


----------



## heartflood

Woooowwww... The electric fuschia and grape colors have put me into a serious tailspin.  I usually go "safe" for all my handbags, but these two colors are GORGEOUS!!  Look what you've done to me!  XD


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my black/white striped Diamond Tote as my work tote today (papers, books, lunch, bottled water, etc.).


----------



## thedseer

bbw mam w/black hw for a few days now.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Brown boy toy satchel...though it's just loaded up, I have been home all day.  :giggles:


----------



## uadjit

Posted this in October purchases but I am also using it today. I am loving this Wine MAM. Here it is doubling as my daughter's pinwheel holder


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:
			
		

> Posted this in October purchases but I am also using it today. I am loving this Wine MAM. Here it is doubling as my daughter's pinwheel holder



Mmm wine MAM! So gorgeous. I just got my first bag in wine (Nikki w/ mosaic) and I looooove it. Definitely need something else in wine...the leather is TDF!


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> Mmm wine MAM! So gorgeous. I just got my first bag in wine (Nikki w/ mosaic) and I looooove it. Definitely need something else in wine...the leather is TDF!


I love Wine, too. It's beautiful and durable. I had a Mattie in Wine but I didn't really use it because I really prefer my Matties to be squishy. I sold the Mattie and am glad I bought this MAM because it's more practical for me. Wish it had a shoulder strap but I think I'm going to buy a brown or black replacement strap.


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright Pink Cupid!


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Posted this in October purchases but I am also using it today. I am loving this Wine MAM. Here it is doubling as my daughter's pinwheel holder



I love wine leather too
Gorgeous MAM uadjit!

I was with GE Tess today.


----------



## sandc

uadjit said:


> Posted this in October purchases but I am also using it today. I am loving this Wine MAM. Here it is doubling as my daughter's pinwheel holder



Love a wine mam!


----------



## bxvixen

Distressed black mam.  I forgot how much I love this bag.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

bxvixen said:
			
		

> Distressed black mam.  I forgot how much I love this bag.



I love it too!  hot black mam!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Old school Emerald MAB*


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> *Old school Emerald MAB*


 Emerald is aMAzing. I love dark greens.


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM came out to play today


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM came out to play today



I love the leather on your bag... it looks so soft and pebbly!  Also love the old style strap.  I really wish RM would go back to this style.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

missmoz said:
			
		

> I love the leather on your bag... it looks so soft and pebbly!  Also love the old style strap.  I really wish RM would go back to this style.



What's the difference in straps now? How have they changed? The long shoulder strap or the rounded straps attached to the bag?


----------



## bxvixen

Frye harness Carmen and RM Camo cherish 

Love these!


----------



## laurenrr

my favorite, metallic honey mac






[/IMG]


----------



## discoAMOUR

bxvixen said:


> Frye harness Carmen and RM Camo cherish
> 
> Love these!
> 
> View attachment 1915025


 

HOT combo! LOVE it!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black Mac


----------



## MAGJES

laurenrr said:


> my favorite, metallic honey mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love the leather on this one!


----------



## elledean82

kenzibray said:


> I actually live across the border in Indiana for now. But the bf is a buckeye. We're looking to move in together but can't decide on a mutual location.



Hey girl, I believe we are neighbors!  I am a former Hoosier but have recently moved to Cincy.  Glad to have another RM And Tpf lover in the area!


----------



## discoAMOUR

bxvixen said:


> Distressed black mam. I forgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 1900411


 

WOOT WOOT! This baby looks like a sexy, worn-in motorcycle jacket! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## kenzibray

elledean82 said:
			
		

> Hey girl, I believe we are neighbors!  I am a former Hoosier but have recently moved to Cincy.  Glad to have another RM And Tpf lover in the area!



Ooh yes!! We've just bought a house in Lawreceburg so not far at all!!


----------



## elledean82

kenzibray said:


> Ooh yes!! We've just bought a house in Lawreceburg so not far at all!!



I used to live in Bright!  Congrats on your new home!


----------



## elledean82

bxvixen said:


> Frye harness Carmen and RM Camo cherish
> 
> Love these!
> 
> View attachment 1915025



Love that bag, but really really love those gorgeous boots!


----------



## kenzibray

elledean82 said:
			
		

> I used to live in Bright!  Congrats on your new home!



Thank You!! We're actually considered Lawrenceburg but its not far from bright at all. Well be moving in in December !! I'm ecstatic


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Wearing her today.  Perfect size for light traveling days.  Everyone needs one of these!


----------



## uadjit

Wearing my Wine MAM at a kaiten sushi place. I am seriously loving this bag.


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Wearing my Wine MAM at a kaiten sushi place. I am seriously loving this bag.



OMG uadjit, the wine leather and kaiten-sushi... Two of my absolute faves! I love this pic.

I am with my black Cupid today.


----------



## uadjit

blackcat777 said:


> OMG uadjit, the wine leather and kaiten-sushi... Two of my absolute faves! I love this pic.
> 
> I am with my black Cupid today.


 Hehe. Me too.  the dragonfly charm on your Cupid!


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Hehe. Me too.  the dragonfly charm on your Cupid!



Thanks! I love this dragonfly too, pave gradation is beautiful!


----------



## lvsweetness

packed into pink mam


----------



## uadjit

lvsweetness said:


> packed into pink mam


 so pretty


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> OMG uadjit, the wine leather and kaiten-sushi... Two of my absolute faves! I love this pic.
> 
> I am with my black Cupid today.



^Oh man, this leather looks gooood! Like really soft and scrumptious good!




lvsweetness said:


> packed into pink mam



^This MAM is a "super-duper-cute" pink! Like dancing with fairies in a field of flowers happy pink! love it.


----------



## discoAMOUR

uadjit said:


> wearing my wine mam at a kaiten sushi place. I am seriously loving this bag.
> View attachment 1920793



^holy crappers...gorgeous!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Linea Pelle today...headed to Chicago for a conference.


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Cheating with Linea Pelle today...headed to Chicago for a conference.



^Gorgeous Olive Dylan, E! I lOVE LP leather!!! So lovely, soft and durable!!! The BEST!


----------



## sandc

uadjit said:


> Wearing my Wine MAM at a kaiten sushi place. I am seriously loving this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1920793



Nice!  Wine mam is so pretty. 



lvsweetness said:


> packed into pink mam



Love the pink!



blackcat777 said:


> I am with my black Cupid today.



This leather looks so nice!  Like I want to pet it. 



eehlers said:


> Cheating with Linea Pelle today...headed to Chicago for a conference.



Perfect smooshy bag for travel. Love LP leather.


----------



## sandc

Wine mam with gold hw is doing a smoosh/lean thing on the way to work.


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:


> packed into pink mam



*That shade of pink is just gorgeous! *



eehlers said:


> Cheating with Linea Pelle today...headed to Chicago for a conference.


*
I love your LP! The color is fabulous.  I have been stalking various Dylan Medium Totes for awhile now. I've never seen it "in person" to feel the leather.*



sandc said:


> Wine mam with gold hw is doing a smoosh/lean thing on the way to work.



*I never get sick of seeing Wine leather. I like the smoosh lean it's got going on.*


----------



## lvsweetness

thanks girls!!


----------



## niccig

My first RM just arrived today! Covet in dove grey. I might or might not have also ordered a wallet on a chain....


----------



## kaits33

niccig said:
			
		

> My first RM just arrived today! Covet in dove grey. I might or might not have also ordered a wallet on a chain....



Congrats! You carry the covet beautifully


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved in Vintage Violet this morning and to go out to lunch with my Mom Classic Chanel WOC black w/ silver hw.


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Oh man, this leather looks gooood! Like really soft and scrumptious good!





sandc said:


> This leather looks so nice!  Like I want to pet it.



Thank you ladies! Yes the leather on this Cupid is super duper soft and totally pet-able! Highly recommend this bag (RM.com exclusive one).



niccig said:


> My first RM just arrived today! Covet in dove grey. I might or might not have also ordered a wallet on a chain....



Congrats,  Covet looks perfect on you!


----------



## purseprincess32

LV MC black Alma & RM bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch, LAMB mini walley & Key chain in Lapis.


----------



## missmoz

niccig said:


> My first RM just arrived today! Covet in dove grey. I might or might not have also ordered a wallet on a chain....



congrats on your 1st RM!  Such a pretty bag and you wear it so well!  The covet is my most favorite style of RM.  I have 4!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cheated with RL Tan Baldwin Satchel yesterday.*


----------



## blackcat777

My newly acquired OS red MAM 
Another RM bag that is so hard to capture its true color...


----------



## uadjit

blackcat777 said:


> My newly acquired OS red MAM
> Another RM bag that is so hard to capture its true color...


 Oooh pretty. Is that tomato?


----------



## discoAMOUR

^That's what I was thinking too! It's so pretty...looks like tomato. Is it?


----------



## travelerscloset

Juicy! Is she the tomato that was in eBay?


blackcat777 said:


> My newly acquired OS red MAM
> Another RM bag that is so hard to capture its true color...


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated yesterday Linea Pelle large croc satchel in cognac & today Large Burberry Hobo classic nova check with black patent. Can't Buy Me Love bright pink pouch.


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Oooh pretty. Is that tomato?





discoAMOUR said:


> ^That's what I was thinking too! It's so pretty...looks like tomato. Is it?



Thanks ladies, yes I think this is tomato 
I was not sure yesterday since I've been told from the seller that the official color name isn't tomato....I've been doing some OS red research since yesterday and dont' think RM ever released any red MAM close to this color other than tomato.



travelerscloset said:


> Juicy! Is she the tomato that was in eBay?



Yes she is, travelers!


----------



## loveuga

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies, yes I think this is tomato
> I was not sure yesterday since I've been told from the seller that the official color name isn't tomato....I've been doing some OS red research since yesterday and dont' think RM ever released any red MAM close to this color other than tomato.
> 
> Yes she is, travelers!



That looks like tomato to me!  What's the lining?  I have a tomato mam and she has paisley lining although I've seen then with b&w floral too


----------



## blackcat777

loveuga said:


> That looks like tomato to me!  What's the lining?  I have a tomato mam and she has paisley lining although I've seen then with b&w floral too



Hi loveuga, thank you for the info - she has paisley lining too! I am so happy to hear that your tomato MAM has this lining too. Another reason why I was not so sure about the color name first was the lining since all tomato MAMs that I could find pics had FDL lining except few SS Nikkis. Thank you!


----------



## loveuga

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Hi loveuga, thank you for the info - she has paisley lining too! I am so happy to hear that your tomato MAM has this lining too. Another reason why I was not so sure about the color name first was the lining since all tomato MAMs that I could find pics had FDL lining except few SS Nikkis. Thank you!



Congrats!!  You're welcome!


----------



## blackcat777

Had been out all day yesterday with tomato MAM 




And then switched into black MAM blue zip with GMHW today


----------



## uadjit

^ Love your pretties, blackcat.

I wore my Spice MAC to various kiddie Halloween functions this weekend. This was taken at the Children's Museum


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Pearlized quilted swing yesterday...*






*then it's Chocolate basketweave's turn today....*


----------



## blackcat777

> uadjit, I've never seen this MAC before! Is this one of her bubble lamb bags? cool!

> travelers, love your Choco / BrownBW...such a nice leather and she's perfect for fall.


----------



## uadjit

blackcat777 said:


> > uadjit, I've never seen this MAC before! Is this one of her bubble lamb bags? cool!


 Yup. It's sooooft bubbly lamb and it also has brass metallic sheen on the raised parts (appears dark in the pic). I  it.

Love the choco bw MAB, travelers.


----------



## discoAMOUR

uadjit said:


> ^ Love your pretties, blackcat.
> 
> I wore my Spice MAC to various kiddie Halloween functions this weekend. This was taken at the Children's Museum



What a Very pretty MAC this is!


----------



## uadjit

discoAMOUR said:


> What a Very pretty MAC this is!


 Thanks, disco.


----------



## lvsweetness

black mam with blue zip


----------



## Esquared72

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> black mam with blue zip



Twins! My fave RM.


----------



## lvsweetness

eehlers said:


> Twins! My fave RM.



it's such a classic, one of my favorites in my bunch, dont think i will ever sell lol


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Reed today - the color is just too perfect for Halloween.


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:


> Cheating with Reed today - the color is just too perfect for Halloween.


 
So cute!


----------



## pamperz

I just got the raspberry cupid. I LOVE IT!! It is barely large enough. The colour is absolutely amazing!!! I'm trying to find a scarf that matches the colour. Any thoughts? Also I've fallen for the plum/rose-gold. But I feel like the plum colour is exactly like raspberry? I found that I can even hang a little umbrella in the buckles underneath (like a outdoors backpack). I love all the pockets, it's like the function of a mattie without the bulk. So happy!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Switching into my new Romeo....


----------



## travelerscloset

That's sweet! Does it have silver hw & dash lining?


lvsweetness said:


> black mam with blue zip




Sizzling hot ee! 


eehlers said:


> Cheating with Reed today - the color is just too perfect for Halloween.





I love the color! So rich! 


scoobiesmomma said:


> Switching into my new Romeo....


----------



## gloryanh

pamperz said:


> I just got the raspberry cupid. I LOVE IT!! It is barely large enough. The colour is absolutely amazing!!! I'm trying to find a scarf that matches the colour. Any thoughts? Also I've fallen for the plum/rose-gold. But I feel like the plum colour is exactly like raspberry? I found that I can even hang a little umbrella in the buckles underneath (like a outdoors backpack). I love all the pockets, it's like the function of a mattie without the bulk. So happy!



I have a plum/rose gold mam, and I think its smoother and darker than raspberry - isn't raspberry a little textured? Anyhow, I agree with you, I looove Cupid! I want the RM exclusive one too, been using my Cement one a lot.


----------



## gloryanh

lvsweetness said:


> black mam with blue zip



Twinsies in silver hw! I love mine too, don't think I'd ever sell her. 

I love your dresser with the perfume, so adorable! Which ones are your favorite? I have No 5 too, Vera Wang, Benefit Maybe Baby, Chloe edp & Love Chloe. I'm really liking the new Marchesa edp too.


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> So cute!





travelerscloset said:


> Sizzling hot ee!



Thanks!  I had forgotten how much I love this bag.  Carrying it again today - it's perfection with two handles, I tell ya!!


----------



## lvsweetness

gloryanh said:


> Twinsies in silver hw! I love mine too, don't think I'd ever sell her.
> 
> I love your dresser with the perfume, so adorable! Which ones are your favorite? I have No 5 too, Vera Wang, Benefit Maybe Baby, Chloe edp & Love Chloe. I'm really liking the new Marchesa edp too.



thanks 

i wish i had more room though, id love a bigger dresser or something

hmmm.. favorites.. well #5 of course, im a big fan of burberry scents, i love chloe, recently an awesome girlfriend gave me calypso st barths and it smells really yummy.. i need to go smell around some more. i just got my mom coco mademoiselle and i'm loving that, maybe want it for me too


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating (which I seem to do a lot lately - need to get back to showing my RMs some love!) with my Large Kristin Hobo in Raisin.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> Cheating (which I seem to do a lot lately - need to get back to showing my RMs some love!) with my Large Kristin Hobo in Raisin.



I love the color. What a gorgeous bag


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> I love the color. What a gorgeous bag



Thanks!  It is a huge puddle of the softest leather...I just want to hug it. 

I was a major Coach-aholic back in the day, but fell out of love when they went all pattern and signature crazy.  Every once in a while, though, they come out with a bag that totally sucks me back in.  The new Legacy line totally has me drooling since it reminds me so much of all the vintage pieces that I absolutely adore.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> Thanks!  It is a huge puddle of the softest leather...I just want to hug it.
> 
> I was a major Coach-aholic back in the day, but fell out of love when they went all pattern and signature crazy.  Every once in a while, though, they come out with a bag that totally sucks me back in.  The new Legacy line totally has me drooling since it reminds me so much of all the vintage pieces that I absolutely adore.



My first "real" bag was a Coach...but I sold it. I shy away from most of them because I am not into crazy patterns and logos. But I'm loving their more basic leather bags...especially the vintage rehabbed beauties that have been posted here. Maybe I need to check out Coach again.


----------



## travelerscloset

My jaw dropped when I saw this! 
The leather is silky smooth & the color is divine!!!



eehlers said:


> Cheating (which I seem to do a lot lately - need to get back to showing my RMs some love!) with my Large Kristin Hobo in Raisin.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> My jaw dropped when I saw this!
> The leather is silky smooth & the color is divine!!!



Thanks! I got this off Bonanza about a month ago. It's from 2010. I love it!!!!


----------



## uadjit

Harewood Mattie 









(Another one in natural light)


----------



## Esquared72

Time for the RM love...

Woven Taupe MAM to go get Italian food with DH. (And I'm thinkin' Gradient Wine MAB will be next week's work bag.  )


----------



## blackcat777

^ you ladies made me decided to switch to a brown purse tomorrow 

I'm still with my black blue zip MAM...with her little "tattoo fund" pouch sister


----------



## MissRed

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> ^ you ladies made me decided to switch to a brown purse tomorrow
> 
> I'm still with my black blue zip MAM...with her little "tattoo fund" pouch sister



Niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## missmoz

blackcat777 said:


> ^ you ladies made me decided to switch to a brown purse tomorrow
> 
> I'm still with my black blue zip MAM...with her little "tattoo fund" pouch sister



That pouch is such a perfect match to your MAM. Love it!


----------



## jadise

Black MAC


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Sill loving me some Romeo!


----------



## blackcat777

MissRed said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiice!





missmoz said:


> That pouch is such a perfect match to your MAM. Love it!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Esquared72

Gradient Wine MAB today


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Gradient Wine MAB today



Ooooohh that's gorgeous.  This is probably a dumb question but is gradient wine leather the same or similiar to the regular wine leather?


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Ooooohh that's gorgeous.  This is probably a dumb question but is gradient wine leather the same or similiar to the regular wine leather?



Thanks!  It's my mega OS beauty!  I believe the leather is similar, though I don't have a regular Wine bag to be able to compare.  The main difference, I believe, is just that the leather is darker on the bottom and gets gradually lighter as you near the top.  This is the most amazing of all my RM leathers (yes, it even beats out Jade) - mainly because it's pretty near indestructible.  It's thick and hardy with a bit of sheen to it, but still soft and just one big, huge puddle.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my new bag, which now has me back in ban mode...my Coach Legacy Textured Duffle


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Cheating with my new bag, which now has me back in ban mode...my Coach Legacy Textured Duffle



beautiful!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Gradient Wine MAB today





eehlers said:


> Cheating with my new bag, which now has me back in ban mode...my Coach Legacy Textured Duffle



Eye candies!!


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:


> Eye candies!!



Thanks!  Always happy to provide you ladies with some top-notch purse porn.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my MK Hamilton today.  I know some don't like when it gets broken in and super slouchy, but I love it!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^I'm cheating too with my Chloe Marcie, I love this beauty to pieces! The salesman in the handbag dept at Nordstrom today as if he could 'feel' my bag which I found amusing!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM Black MAC today.. I was going to carry my Mini Beloved in Vintage Violet but due to the weather I decided the MAC was better.


----------



## nygrl

Cheated with Longchamp Les Planetes tote today. I had lots of errands to run and needed the room and my bag to be lightweight.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating again, but even when I cheat I always have RM with me.   (not pictured is my RM Cheetah iPhone case)


----------



## fshnonmymind

Today I'm carrying my striped mini Cherish and yesterday I had my croc embossed MAM.


----------



## lvsweetness

cloud grey nikki, really love this color


----------



## JennyErin

fshnonmymind said:


> Today I'm carrying my striped mini Cherish and yesterday I had my croc embossed MAM.


 
I love this bag! The color and embossing are gorgeous!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Treesje mini Asher Pumpkin


----------



## travelerscloset

Iris with purple lizard trim MAB


----------



## confusionmonkey

dark brown lambskin MAC with signature hardware!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out to go furniture shopping with Jade Mattie (sorry...my hair's still wet).


----------



## thedseer

red mam w/rose gold


----------



## lvsweetness




----------



## elledean82

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1942314



She's beautiful!


----------



## uadjit

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1942314


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the structure in this bag!  She's perfect with the old style long strap 


fshnonmymind said:


> Today I'm carrying my striped mini Cherish and yesterday I had my croc embossed MAM.


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1942314



OMFG! I DIE!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! WOW!

Absolutely Adore this. Seriously. It's Lovely.


----------



## annam

Wow.


----------



## thedseer

So beautiful!!


----------



## redweddy

What a beauty she is!


----------



## baghag411

Technically, I wasn't carrying an RM bag but I was using my Grape Benji and Teal pouch!


----------



## travelerscloset

I cheated with Balenciaga Pine city...


----------



## Esquared72

Warm Gray MAC. Headed off to Marshalls to see if there are any awesome RM deals.


----------



## baghag411

Either gonna use BBW MAM or Navy Luxe Mac. . .  haven't decided yet.


----------



## Snugbugnyc




----------



## kenzibray

OS BBW MAM and my RM Double Heart Necklace for Dinner & Movie Date w/ the bf


----------



## baghag411

^^Looking fierce Kenzi!  What are you seeing?


----------



## kenzibray

baghag411 said:
			
		

> ^^Looking fierce Kenzi!  What are you seeing?



Thanks !! We saw "Skyfall" it was pretty good.


----------



## blackcat777

Took my OS Almond MAB with CC lining out for sunday brunch.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used one of my favorites....chocolate boy toy.


----------



## baghag411

^^Mmmmmm. . . look at that delicious leather!


----------



## baghag411

Sooooooo pretty!!!  



blackcat777 said:


> Took my OS Almond MAB with CC lining out for sunday brunch.


----------



## blackcat777

baghag411 said:


> Sooooooo pretty!!!



Thank you baghag!


----------



## uadjit

Wine MAM today.


----------



## nygrl

Black mini MAC


----------



## baghag411

I'm trying so hard not to get one of those. . . .


----------



## travelerscloset

Warm Gray MAC looks very versatile *eehlers*!





eehlers said:


> Warm Gray MAC. Headed off to Marshalls to see if there are any awesome RM deals.




*sigh* I love this pattern *Snugbugnyc*  I love my MAM version.


Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1943149




The MAM looks great on you *kenzibray*   The necklace is lovely.
ITA!  Skyfall's amazing!


kenzibray said:


> OS BBW MAM and my RM Double Heart Necklace for Dinner & Movie Date w/ the bf




My jaw dropped when I saw this beauty *blackcat* *sigh* OS leathers are the BEST!


blackcat777 said:


> Took my OS Almond MAB with CC lining out for sunday brunch.




Wow, I suddenly remembered I have a crush on your boy toy *HGG*... grrr... I might just get me one of those 


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Used one of my favorites....chocolate boy toy.




The mini MAC is the cutest!  Matches your outfit perfectly *nygrl*!


nygrl said:


> Black mini MAC
> View attachment 1943592


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

[QUOTEWow, I suddenly remembered I have a crush on your boy toy *HGG*... grrr... I might just get me one of those [/QUOTE]

Why thank you Travellers!  I adore this bag....it's a bit larger than I need, and I still am holding out hopes for finding one in the smaller size.  I think this is the perfect size for you though....somewhere in between the size of a mab and mam.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Used one of my favorites....chocolate boy toy.



I still  this bag! So pretty!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> I still  this bag! So pretty!!



Thanks!  It's a rare gem


----------



## nygrl

travelerscloset said:


> The mini MAC is the cutest!  Matches your outfit perfectly *nygrl*!



Thank you!! I've been using this bag nonstop since I got it! Looks small, but fits so much!


----------



## baghag411

My Lapis MAM is seeing the light of day finally in about two years!


----------



## uadjit

baghag411 said:


> My Lapis MAM is seeing the light of day finally in about two years!



*jealous* I love lapis. :greengrin:


----------



## baghag411

She is fabulous!   lol


----------



## blackcat777

nygrl said:


> Black mini MAC
> 
> View attachment 1943592



Aw your entire outfit is so cute! I  your boots...



travelerscloset said:


> My jaw dropped when I saw this beauty *blackcat* *sigh* OS leathers are the BEST!



You are always so kind, travelers! Thanks  I love this almond leather so much too.



baghag411 said:


> My Lapis MAM is seeing the light of day finally in about two years!



Envy! I can't stop  every time when I see pics of Lapis MA...


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating with bal now


----------



## Snugbugnyc

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with bal now
> 
> View attachment 1944896



Holy cow thats gorgeous!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

baghag411 said:


> My Lapis MAM is seeing the light of day finally in about two years!



I dont think ive seen a lapis mam.  id love to see a pic!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

travelerscloset said:


> Warm Gray MAC looks very versatile *eehlers*!
> 
> 
> *sigh* I love this pattern *Snugbugnyc*  I love my MAM version.
> 
> 
> 
> The MAM looks great on you *kenzibray*   The necklace is lovely.
> ITA!  Skyfall's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> My jaw dropped when I saw this beauty *blackcat* *sigh* OS leathers are the BEST!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I suddenly remembered I have a crush on your boy toy *HGG*... grrr... I might just get me one of those
> 
> 
> 
> The mini MAC is the cutest!  Matches your outfit perfectly *nygrl*!



I agree travelers...that the leopard is really nice....and the black hardware is really tdf!


----------



## Esquared72

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with bal now
> 
> View attachment 1944896



That has to be one of the prettiest pinks I have EVER seen!!


----------



## Esquared72

It's a miserable, nasty, rainy morning here in the DC area today.  Took me almost 2 HOURS to get to work this morning.  Gotta love it.  Due to the rain, it's a Longchamp day today. :rain:


----------



## discoAMOUR

Debuted my *PASSION FRUIT DEVOTE* outside the RM SS yesterday! (they won't let you in with any bags, even purses!) Why did I take so long to wear her, have NO idea!!! LOVE HER and her Glazed Leather!!! She can go through any weather situation!


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with bal now
> 
> View attachment 1944896



WOW, what a POPPIN Pink!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:


> Debuted my *PASSION FRUIT DEVOTE* outside the RM SS yesterday! (they won't let you in with any bags, even purses!) Why did I take so long to wear her, have NO idea!!! LOVE HER and her Glazed Leather!!! She can go through any weather situation!
> 
> View attachment 1945123



Oh. My. God.  

Disco....that is gorgeous!!!!!!  What an amazingly beautiful bag - I'm surprised you waited so long to unleash her beauty onto the world.  Seriously stunning...enjoy!!!


----------



## kenzibray

discoAMOUR said:


> Debuted my *PASSION FRUIT DEVOTE* outside the RM SS yesterday! (they won't let you in with any bags, even purses!) Why did I take so long to wear her, have NO idea!!! LOVE HER and her Glazed Leather!!! She can go through any weather situation!
> 
> View attachment 1945123



Gorgeous!!  

Did you snag any new ones ?


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks ladies! I bought these pouches:


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks ladies! I bought these pouches:
> 
> View attachment 1945177



I love the Show me the Money pouch!  Where'd you get that one?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

discoAMOUR said:


> Debuted my *PASSION FRUIT DEVOTE* outside the RM SS yesterday! (they won't let you in with any bags, even purses!) Why did I take so long to wear her, have NO idea!!! LOVE HER and her Glazed Leather!!! She can go through any weather situation!
> 
> View attachment 1945123



Gorgeous!! Glad you finally found one! Enjoy!!


----------



## nygrl

blackcat777 said:


> Aw your entire outfit is so cute! I  your boots...



Thank you!! They're my favorite pair of boots; I've had them for 4 years now and still going strong!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Gorgeous!! Glad you finally found one! Enjoy!!



Thank so much...oh man, i was looking for it for a long time right? since 2010. A great buy, for a great bag. can't go wrong. I'm happy!


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> It's a miserable, nasty, rainy morning here in the DC area today.  Took me almost 2 HOURS to get to work this morning.  Gotta love it.  Due to the rain, it's a Longchamp day today. :rain:



I got this same bag this weekend from my kids for my B-Day!  It's a great bag for rainy days!


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I got this same bag this weekend from my kids for my B-Day!  It's a great bag for rainy days!



It's definitely my go-to in poopy weather! 

Happy (belated) birthday!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

MAGJES said:


> I got this same bag this weekend from my kids for my B-Day!  It's a great bag for rainy days!




ooh happy belated bday, our bdays might be the same or very close, mine was this past saturday lol


----------



## lvsweetness

thanks all who commented, its amethyst, sometimes looks more purple than pink to me!


----------



## uadjit

Not carrying an RM bag today but I am using my "I left my rain boots in Seattle" Kerry pouch


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> Debuted my *PASSION FRUIT DEVOTE* outside the RM SS yesterday! (they won't let you in with any bags, even purses!) Why did I take so long to wear her, have NO idea!!! LOVE HER and her Glazed Leather!!! She can go through any weather situation!
> 
> View attachment 1945123





discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks ladies! I bought these pouches:
> 
> View attachment 1945177



Ooooo eyelet Devote (love this style!!) in Passion Fruit is succccha eye-catching beauty! 
I also  your "show me the money" pouch...hope I can hunt one down


----------



## Star15Rin

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Debuted my PASSION FRUIT DEVOTE outside the RM SS yesterday! (they won't let you in with any bags, even purses!) Why did I take so long to wear her, have NO idea!!! LOVE HER and her Glazed Leather!!! She can go through any weather situation!



Love this! Maybe i'll break out my FIG devote tomorrow!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Today I'm carrying my brown studded Affair, but I wanted to show the MAC I spied in South Moon Under yesterday. I'm kinda in love:


----------



## thedseer

fshnonmymind said:


> Today I'm carrying my brown studded Affair, but I wanted to show the MAC I spied in South Moon Under yesterday. I'm kinda in love:



this is cool looking! i like it.


----------



## idreamofpurses

Burgundy Nikki  on my way to work


----------



## lvdreamer

Today, I'm carrying my old school Navy Nikki with candy cane lining.


----------



## thedseer

after a bunch of days in a row of carrying mams, i cheated today:


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:
			
		

> after a bunch of days in a row of carrying mams, i cheated today:



Wowza! When did you get the textured Candace? I love it! The textured leather is so awesome - I'm carrying my textured Duffle today.


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Wowza! When did you get the textured Candace? I love it! The textured leather is so awesome - I'm carrying my textured Duffle today.



thanks! love the textured leather and have had my eye on candace for a while - i love this style. got it a few days ago.


----------



## lvsweetness

been packed into cement cupid


----------



## scoobiesmomma

thedseer said:


> after a bunch of days in a row of carrying mams, i cheated today:



Cute! I love the colors on this!


----------



## discoAMOUR

idreamofpurses said:


> Burgundy Nikki  on my way to work



^awesome leather!



thedseer said:


> after a bunch of days in a row of carrying mams, i cheated today:



^gray & pink= SUPER HOT!!!



lvsweetness said:


> been packed into cement cupid
> 
> View attachment 1947870



^I LOVE me a hot gray bag! LOOK How SMOOSHY! and that pink robot is hot...i'm tellin ya, gray & pink is a fierce combo!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Great lookin bags ladies.  I have been cheating and switching a lot (too much stress in life I guess...lol)  Anyway, moved back in my boy toy today.  I just  this bag.  We love the jazzy blues, and my boy toy decided to take up piano lessons...hey the kids get them so why not?


----------



## uadjit

Black/GM Mattie


----------



## nygrl

Black mini MAC again


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today Botkier Clyde in black but yesterday MAM Grape w/ gold studs.


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating, packed into 06 black part time


----------



## uadjit

Cheating with my beloved Military Botkier Trigger today


----------



## uadjit

Harewood MAC


----------



## discoAMOUR

uadjit said:


> View attachment 1950445
> 
> 
> Harewood MAC



DAMN...that brown leather looks too gooood! 
Good enough for a nice pinch tho! LOVE it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

nygrl said:


> Black mini MAC again
> 
> View attachment 1948415



ooo rosegold hardware! FUNNNNN!


----------



## nygrl

discoAMOUR said:


> ooo rosegold hardware! FUNNNNN!



Thank you!!! But this is just plain old gold HW lol It just photographed like rose gold! I'm hoping to add RG to my collection soon though!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

nygrl said:


> Thank you!!! But this is just plain old gold HW lol It just photographed like rose gold! I'm hoping to add RG to my collection soon though!!



Oh, it's pretty, still! i def want to add Rg HW to my collection too. It's a great tone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Took my lovely miss burgundy mam out to see Breaking Dawn pt 2.


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Took my lovely miss burgundy mam out to see Breaking Dawn pt 2.



Holy geez!!! The perfect vampy bag for a vampire flick!! Love, love, love.


----------



## redweddy

Cheated with my Bal Coquelicot Day bag!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Holy geez!!! The perfect vampy bag for a vampire flick!! Love, love, love.



Thank you!


----------



## blackcat777

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Took my lovely miss burgundy mam out to see Breaking Dawn pt 2.



This is super fabulous!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

blackcat777 said:


> This is super fabulous!



Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> DAMN...that brown leather looks too gooood!
> Good enough for a nice pinch tho! LOVE it!



LOL thanks. Yes, it's my favorite leather ever. I can't ever seem to get a good picture of it , though.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Took my lovely miss burgundy mam out to see Breaking Dawn pt 2.



FAAAB-ulous!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Cheated with my Bal Coquelicot Day bag!



That color is fantastically amazeballs!! Beautiful.


----------



## blackcat777

Went out all night with friends and my old but trusty BBW MAB.... and here's a literary "morning after" pic of her. She looks so tired...lol


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Went out all night with friends and my old but trusty BBW MAB.... and here's a literary "morning after" pic of her. She looks so tired...lol



I've been carrying mine all week! I switched to my brown MAC today


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Went out all night with friends and my old but trusty BBW MAB.... and here's a literary "morning after" pic of her. She looks so tired...lol



Lol...that's when you know you've had a fun night!  In other news - look how smooshy she is!! Yum.


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> I've been carrying mine all week! I switched to my brown MAC today



Don't you just love BBW MA? I know yours has nice leather on her too!



eehlers said:


> Lol...that's when you know you've had a fun night!  In other news - look how smooshy she is!! Yum.



Hehehe thanks eehlers  It was a much needed night out after a rough week!
Yes I love her thick, pebbly lether - it still has nice and strong leather smell even after years of use


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Wearing my new (arrived yesterday!) MAC Daddy in burgundy at work today!


----------



## finer_woman

uadjit said:
			
		

> LOL thanks. Yes, it's my favorite leather ever. I can't ever seem to get a good picture of it , though.



I agree. Harewood is awesome. Two bag leather for me, mam and mini beloved. I'd get a mac too but that'd be overkill


----------



## baghag411

I NEED this MAC 



uadjit said:


> View attachment 1950445
> 
> 
> Harewood MAC


----------



## baghag411

*HGG* those vampie lipz are perfect with the Burgundy MAM!!

Today, I'm using my Black MAC with MY vampie lipz.  Today is Breaking Dawn day!  So excited!!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Today I'm rocking my RM purple python MAC that I picked up this summer in LA - it's been my go-to bag this season 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...e=1&siteId=gcdL_ATRVoE-ZcfW6hFYN5EBFXGNgIU1BA


----------



## uadjit

Cheating with my Bal Kraft, which is on Mommy duty at the mall today. It is carrying diapers/ a change of clothes for my daughter, plus all my regular purse stuff, PLUS my Sephora shopping and it's not even half full. 

I also noticed that my Seattle Kerry pouch matches the Bal's Anthracite leather very well. Wish I could remember the color name. :/


----------



## Esquared72

Guess who....


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Off to yoga with my darling Cupid!  Love her!


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:
			
		

> Guess who....



Preeeeetty!

Massive rainstorm today (even for Seattle) so I had to cheat with my weatherproof green epi speedy 30. Seen here beautifying my dr's waiting room:


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Today I'm wearing my $50 red cupid from the sample sale


----------



## penguininaboat

eehlers said:
			
		

> Guess who....



Managed to resist...almost wish I hadn't. That bag is amazing!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAM grape w/ gold studs.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with BBW MAM today


----------



## kenzibray

*Grape MAC*


----------



## baghag411

Pepper Rocker w/gold studs for the past two days!  Forgot how much I love this little bag!


----------



## peachylv

Brand new black MAM with good hardware


----------



## purseprincess32

MAM grape w/gold studs during the day and tonight to pick up family at the airport- black MAC.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still loving burgundy mam.


----------



## Esquared72

Yup.  Still with BBW MAM...she's my new BFF.


----------



## kenzibray

Eggplant MAM


----------



## bluedawn

No school all week 
Wore my light pink desire and persimmon mini mac yesterday (mini outfit change lol). Still being lazy today but the desire is so amazing may just use it again


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:
			
		

> Yup.  Still with BBW MAM...she's my new BFF.



Forgot a pic. She's so darn pretty...


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:
			
		

> Forgot a pic. She's so darn pretty...



Beautiful! Hunter is my favorite of the options on there now. Anything dark green is good with me. Brought my green epi speedy with me to visit the fan for Thanksgiving. I am looking for a charm or tag or something for it.


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Hunter is my favorite of the options on there now. Anything dark green is good with me. Brought my green epi speedy with me to visit the fan for Thanksgiving. I am looking for a charm or tag or something for it.



That's a gorgeous green!! I'm usually not much of an LV gal, but I do like some of the epi leather bags - yours would be one of them.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Wearing my trusty black Nikki today:
















OMG I love this bag!


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:
			
		

> That's a gorgeous green!! I'm usually not much of an LV gal, but I do like some of the epi leather bags - yours would be one of them.



Thanks.  I generally carry them in bad weather (which is a good portion of the time here) but the weather cleared in Portland today. Made me wish I'd brought my BBW MAB, esp when I saw your pic !


----------



## blackcat777

OMG loving this parade of everyone's gorgeous purses!

I'm with Almond / BBW bombe MAM today.


----------



## Esquared72

Woven Taupe MAM today for turkey festivities at SIL's house. It almost physically pained me to switch out of BBW MAM, but Ms. Taupe melds better with my rose and cream wardrobe colors today (and my other MAMs were starting to get a little jealous of BBW).


----------



## Esquared72

^^Actually I'm in major Minkette mode today...RM bag, wallet, pouches, sunglasses and phone case. Minky heaven!!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Since its a Holiday- I thought I'd break out the python print MAM- forgot what a stunner she could be! (Now time to be all smiles at the IL's) 





Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## thedseer

marcinthemiddle said:
			
		

> Since its a Holiday- I thought I'd break out the python print MAM- forgot what a stunner she could be! (Now time to be all smiles at the IL's)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!



Really pretty!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

thedseer said:
			
		

> Really pretty!



Thank you! She really doesn't get out much as she should....LOL


----------



## kenzibray

BBW MAC plus my iPad cover en route to my dads for thanksgiving dinner


----------



## katsey

Wearing my chocolate Cupid. Have been for the last month. Love this bag!


----------



## lvdreamer

For today and yesterday, I'm wearing my Dark Grey Nikki with silver hardware.


----------



## bluedawn

At the hair salon today with black mam w/ blue zt. It was my first rm and started my downfall lol


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Cheating on RM with my Kooba "Lucy"....


----------



## anthrosphere

my scratched up teal Swing


----------



## laurenrr

Purple haze zip mab


----------



## nygrl

Only a Cory pouch for keys, cards, and cash.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Chloe today
View attachment 1958829

But I do have a Cory pouch, Erin pouch, Benjamins wallet and RM sunnies on the inside!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Last night my purple Rendevous clutch and I had a date night out.


----------



## nygrl

Took black mini MAC with me for dim sum today


----------



## MissRed

Went shopping today with my python MAC.


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating with bal


----------



## blackcat777

Just came back home from tire shopping....
With DT 3 zip MAC


----------



## baghag411

I feel your pain. . . I need those too 

My new-to-me Wine Mac which will be revealed mid-week


----------



## blackcat777

baghag411 said:


> I feel your pain. . . I need those too
> 
> My new-to-me Wine Mac which will be revealed mid-week



Thanks baghag 
While I was at the shop, all I could think about was BBW Dijon zippertape MAM that I could buy instead... well at least my sales rep was super cute so that eased the pain a bit


----------



## baghag411

That's the bag I had to give up too!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

blackcat777 said:


> Thanks baghag
> While I was at the shop, all I could think about was BBW Dijon zippertape MAM that I could buy instead... well at least my sales rep was super cute so that eased the pain a bit





baghag411 said:


> That's the bag I had to give up too!



Oh how I want this bag!  :cry:

I am in Burgundy mam.


----------



## Esquared72

Icky rainy/snowy day = cheating with my large Bilberry Longchamp :rain:


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Ran errands today, Sea blue 3 zip rocker....love how easy rockers are to carry!


----------



## nygrl

Cheated with Longchamp. Rained all day today!


----------



## Esquared72

As AC/DC says...I'm back in black (BBW, that is).


----------



## lvsweetness




----------



## uadjit

That cameo charm is perfect. I love it.


----------



## lvsweetness

uadjit said:


> That cameo charm is perfect. I love it.



thanks! i love it so much lol, its my top fav juicy charm to go to


----------



## anthrosphere

Took my teal Swing in the rain. It was no problem. The leather quickly dried up and still looks like new. She's a champ!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1962687



Love this.  And that JC cameo charm is perfect!  I want one!  I looked around, must be an older one? I can't find it. Boo!


----------



## lvsweetness

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love this.  And that JC cameo charm is perfect!  I want one!  I looked around, must be an older one? I can't find it. Boo!



thanks! they have one on eBay now for $55

just put in juicy couture cameo charm into search, it'll pop up


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> As AC/DC says...I'm back in black (BBW, that is).


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1962687



I spy short finished tassels and mixed gold hardware - leather looks amazing! 
Is this from 2008~2009? Yum.


----------



## lvsweetness

blackcat777 said:


> I spy short finished tassels and mixed gold hardware - leather looks amazing!
> Is this from 2008~2009? Yum.



hi, thanks! not sure about the year, but it's actually nylon/leather trim. it's a rain bag/possible rain bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying a big puddle of smoosh known as Butter Nikki. Her cheery color makes me smile on a cold winter-like day.


----------



## Esquared72

Oh yeah...and I'm wearing my RM MAB loafers today, too.  They are nice and broken in now and so comfy.


----------



## sandc

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1962687



The leather on this looks fabulous!



eehlers said:


> Carrying a big puddle of smoosh known as Butter Nikki. Her cheery color makes me smile on a cold winter-like day.



Perfect for a cold day.  The smoosh never hurts either.


----------



## sandc

Decided to get out my mini rikki. Haven't carried her in a long time.  And I discovered that an ipad fits in it nicely.


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> View attachment 1962687



^LOVELY!!! an extra plus because I go gaga over finished tassels too! 




uadjit said:


> That cameo charm is perfect. I love it.



^Isn't it?! LOVE it!!! Especially on this bag!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Decided to get out my mini rikki. Haven't carried her in a long time.  And I discovered that an ipad fits in it nicely.



Amazing Black Leather + Beautiful Silver HW = *HAUTENESS!!!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> as ac/dc says...i'm back in black (bbw, that is).



errrrmegerrrd!!!!! 
I looove thissss!!!!! 
Wow!!!


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Oh yeah...and I'm wearing my RM MAB loafers today, too.  They are nice and broken in now and so comfy.



These are so cute! I've been on the hunt for a cute pair of loafers.


----------



## sandc

A little wine on a Friday


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Butter Nikki - she's so darn comfy. Even if she can be a bit of a black hole to try and find things sometimes - I still love her!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Gave burgundy mam the day off and moved in to denim nikki


----------



## lvsweetness

sandc said:


> A little wine on a Friday



pretty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

LOVELY!!! 



sandc said:


> A little wine on a Friday


----------



## sandc

lvsweetness said:


> pretty!





discoAMOUR said:


> LOVELY!!!



Thanks ladies!  Lv, I think this one was yours a tpf'r or two ago.


----------



## uadjit

Another rainstorm so I'm carrying my blue speedy 25.


----------



## Esquared72

New Red Nikki...love the silver HW against the red.


----------



## Cocolo

That's a beautiful bag Eehlers. 

 Today it's my purple/black snake Nikki.  Had a hard time tracking this bag done, possibly a sample.  But I got her, thanks to the dolls on the "What RM are you searching for thread"  I lost the auction for her, and the same bag popped up 9 months later from the girl who beat me, and she had never been used.  She was "too Big".  I must have received 4 pms asking 'is this the bag you've been looking for?'


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful bag Eehlers.
> 
> Today it's my purple/black snake Nikki.  Had a hard time tracking this bag done, possibly a sample.  But I got her, thanks to the dolls on the "What RM are you searching for thread"  I lost the auction for her, and the same bag popped up 9 months later from the girl who beat me, and she had never been used.  She was "too Big".  I must have received 4 pms asking 'is this the bag you've been looking for?'



Wowza!! That's one hot bag!


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> hi, thanks! not sure about the year, but it's actually nylon/leather trim. it's a rain bag/possible rain bag.



Oh I see. I may need one of those for rainy weather, too! Thanks for the info


----------



## discoAMOUR

uadjit said:


> Another rainstorm so I'm carrying my blue speedy 25.
> 
> View attachment 1965876



Cute--love the charm!



eehlers said:


> New Red Nikki...love the silver HW against the red.



a sexy red!



Cocolo said:


> That's a beautiful bag Eehlers.
> 
> Today it's my purple/black snake Nikki.  Had a hard time tracking this bag done, possibly a sample.  But I got her, thanks to the dolls on the "What RM are you searching for thread"  I lost the auction for her, and the same bag popped up 9 months later from the girl who beat me, and she had never been used.  She was "too Big".  I must have received 4 pms asking 'is this the bag you've been looking for?'



This purple snake is HOT! A Very fun bag indeed!


----------



## idreamofpurses

Electric Blue mam out running errands with me today


----------



## lvsweetness

sandc said:


> Thanks ladies!  Lv, I think this one was yours a tpf'r or two ago.



oh yeahH?? i been through wine a couple of times, i dunno, it's a nice color but then when i have it, its just not quite 'me' at all.. something about it doesnt match me


----------



## lvsweetness

Cocolo said:


> That's a beautiful bag Eehlers.
> 
> Today it's my purple/black snake Nikki.  Had a hard time tracking this bag done, possibly a sample.  But I got her, thanks to the dolls on the "What RM are you searching for thread"  I lost the auction for her, and the same bag popped up 9 months later from the girl who beat me, and she had never been used.  She was "too Big".  I must have received 4 pms asking 'is this the bag you've been looking for?'




wow


----------



## uadjit

Blue speedy 25 again. Here's a pic in better lighting. 

@disco - thanks! It's Japanese. It's actually an expandable key fob but it's too cute for me to keep *inside* my bags.


----------



## anthrosphere

Orchid MAM


----------



## sandc

lvsweetness said:


> oh yeahH?? i been through wine a couple of times, i dunno, it's a nice color but then when i have it, its just not quite 'me' at all.. something about it doesnt match me



I hear ya. It works for me because I wear a lot of black and dark blue. I don't wear any reds because of my fair complexion.  The tpf'r I got it from on bonz said she got it from you. It amuses me to know the road my preloved rm's have taken.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cocolo said:


> That's a beautiful bag Eehlers.
> 
> Today it's my purple/black snake Nikki.  Had a hard time tracking this bag done, possibly a sample.  But I got her, thanks to the dolls on the "What RM are you searching for thread"  I lost the auction for her, and the same bag popped up 9 months later from the girl who beat me, and she had never been used.  She was "too Big".  I must have received 4 pms asking 'is this the bag you've been looking for?'



holy shizzles!  that is insane!  love it!  rock it Coco!  : )  Love that you were helped by your fellow bag ladies in finding her.  So sweet!


----------



## Cocolo

Snugbugnyc said:


> holy shizzles!  that is insane!  love it!  rock it Coco!  : )  Love that you were helped by your fellow bag ladies in finding her.  So sweet!



I was so upset after losing her by 3 seconds, it's all I could talk about for a month.  Lol.  And then one morning about 9 months later, I had pm, pm, pm, pm....and they were all the same.  Although after following the link in the first pm, I stayed on that bag till it was mine.

Lol, I wrote to the seller, asking "Hi, I don't know if you remember it, but I'm the one you outbid for this bag back in September."  She was all, Oh, I hoped I'd find you.  The bag is just too big, I never carried it, I can give it to you for what I paid, and throw in free shipping."  She insisted on taking it off ebay, and I only did it because.....it was THE bag.  

And, I know I wouldn't have gotten her had it not been for the lovely ladies here.  Hey, we can share it.  (I swear this bag is indestructable)  Maybe we could make it like the Sisterhood of the traveling Nikki.    Nah, I couldn't risk not having her here when I need her.  But maybe we should show this thread and the picture to the RM team.  I bet we'd have a special order fill up quickly. 

So thanks everyone I do love this bag.


----------



## Cocolo

sandc said:


> A little wine on a Friday




Lovely Bag Sandc.  That leather looks scrumptious.  What is the lining?  And is that a Mab or a big Mam?  I have a love/questioning relationship with Wine.  I love the color, but don't think it would go with my ever purple fingernails.


----------



## nygrl

RM mini MAC in black again today. It's a little small for me but I love it!


----------



## finer_woman

Fire engine red, rose gold

LOVE


----------



## Snugbugnyc

First time out!  She is a bit stiff, the bw needs to break in.  Will it over time?  I have never had a bw bag.  She is so pretty, but really hope she softens!  I am a very casual dresser, and she looks a bit dressy....but I think worn in she will suit me better


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cocolo said:
			
		

> I was so upset after losing her by 3 seconds, it's all I could talk about for a month.  Lol.  And then one morning about 9 months later, I had pm, pm, pm, pm....and they were all the same.  Although after following the link in the first pm, I stayed on that bag till it was mine.
> 
> Lol, I wrote to the seller, asking "Hi, I don't know if you remember it, but I'm the one you outbid for this bag back in September."  She was all, Oh, I hoped I'd find you.  The bag is just too big, I never carried it, I can give it to you for what I paid, and throw in free shipping."  She insisted on taking it off ebay, and I only did it because.....it was THE bag.
> 
> And, I know I wouldn't have gotten her had it not been for the lovely ladies here.  Hey, we can share it.  (I swear this bag is indestructable)  Maybe we could make it like the Sisterhood of the traveling Nikki.    Nah, I couldn't risk not having her here when I need her.  But maybe we should show this thread and the picture to the RM team.  I bet we'd have a special order fill up quickly.
> 
> So thanks everyone I do love this bag.



Love that story!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading to the airport this afternoon...going to N'Awlins for a business trip. Just sprayed red Nikki down with Apple Garde. She'll be the perfect companion for the Big Easy!


----------



## uadjit

Wine MAM at the mall Christmas shopping


----------



## blackcat777

Out all day for holiday shopping, taking a break @ Chipotle with Chocolate Nikki


----------



## blackcat777

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 1967178
> 
> 
> Fire engine red, rose gold
> 
> LOVE





uadjit said:


> Wine MAM at the mall Christmas shopping
> 
> View attachment 1968207



Fire engine and Wine are perfect for the season. Festive and beautiful!



Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1967458
> 
> 
> First time out!  She is a bit stiff, the bw needs to break in.  Will it over time?  I have never had a bw bag.  She is so pretty, but really hope she softens!  I am a very casual dresser, and she looks a bit dressy....but I think worn in she will suit me better



Such a classic gorgy! BW stamped leather will break in and soften up with use  I love the feel of new BW handles to death though!


----------



## finer_woman

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Fire engine and Wine are perfect for the season. Festive and beautiful



Yep, that's actually my first time wearing it, its been sitting in the closet for a while. I'm not really a red person but I figured it can be my weekend bag through christmas, and I have an excuse if it doesn't completely match what I wear lol.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Fire engine and Wine are perfect for the season. Festive and beautiful!
> 
> Such a classic gorgy! BW stamped leather will break in and soften up with use  I love the feel of new BW handles to death though!



Heehee thanks!  I hear u about the handles.


----------



## blackcat777

finer_woman said:


> Yep, that's actually my first time wearing it, its been sitting in the closet for a while. I'm not really a red person but I figured it can be my weekend bag through christmas, and *I have an excuse if it doesn't completely match what I wear* lol.



:bulb:
Thanks, I think I am going to take my wine Mattie out of closet 

BTW l love your sugnature... aren't we all?! lol


----------



## idreamofpurses

I brought black haze 5-zip and my girlfriend brought her Ikat MAC to No Doubt last night


----------



## lvdreamer

For today, I'm using my new Fresia MAB.


----------



## anthrosphere

My one and only, Orchid MAM.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still in love with Burgundy mam


----------



## baghag411

^^OOoooo, she's slouching now!!!!!!


----------



## blackcat777

idreamofpurses said:


> I brought black haze 5-zip and my girlfriend brought her Ikat MAC to No Doubt last night
> 
> View attachment 1969264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969266



Envy! Love the 5-zip and No Doubt


----------



## Esquared72

I adore red Nikki and she was the perfect travel buddy, but I was feeling the need for neutral today so am cheating with my MbMJ Faridah in Midnight.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> ^^OOoooo, she's slouching now!!!!!!



I know!!


----------



## alyroxanne

My first RM! Made in NYC bbw mam with royal zipper track  It's her first day out today!!


----------



## nygrl

alyroxanne said:
			
		

> My first RM! Made in NYC bbw mam with royal zipper track  It's her first day out today!!



So pretty!!! Congrats on your first RM!


----------



## alyroxanne

nygrl said:


> So pretty!!! Congrats on your first RM!



Yes she is so perfect (to me)!!  Thank you, I think there would be more RMs to come for me..  The quality on these bags are just amazing!


----------



## sandc

Cocolo said:


> Today it's my purple/black snake Nikki.  Had a hard time tracking this bag done, possibly a sample.  But I got her, thanks to the dolls on the "What RM are you searching for thread"  I lost the auction for her, and the same bag popped up 9 months later from the girl who beat me, and she had never been used.  She was "too Big".  I must have received 4 pms asking 'is this the bag you've been looking for?'



Wow! Love that purple!  And I love the story too. 



Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1967458
> 
> 
> First time out!  She is a bit stiff, the bw needs to break in.  Will it over time?  I have never had a bw bag.  She is so pretty, but really hope she softens!  I am a very casual dresser, and she looks a bit dressy....but I think worn in she will suit me better



Love!!  If I get a bbw, it will be with the purple zipper track. I love the purple.



uadjit said:


> Wine MAM at the mall Christmas shopping
> 
> View attachment 1968207



Pretty! Love wine.



alyroxanne said:


> My first RM! Made in NYC bbw mam with royal zipper track  It's her first day out today!!
> 
> View attachment 1971083



Love that with your red dress! Looks great!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Me and my made in my bbw mam with purple zip!


----------



## Esquared72

Snugbugnyc said:


> Me and my made in my bbw mam with purple zip!
> 
> View attachment 1972744



Ooh...where'd you get the old style BBW strap???


----------



## Snugbugnyc

eehlers said:


> Ooh...where'd you get the old style BBW strap???



I took a regular black mam old style strap and the bw one into a cobbler and had him put the clasps onto the bw one.  
much happier with the bag now. the new straps completely ruin the beauty of a mam, imho:}


----------



## Esquared72

Snugbugnyc said:


> I took a regular black mam old style strap and the bw one into a cobbler and had him put the clasps onto the bw one.
> much happier with the bag now. the new straps completely ruin the beauty of a mam, imho:}



Awesome!  My double-sided dogleash clasp from Lowe's is fittng the bill for now to allow me to use the strap the old style way, but I would like to try a modification like this at some point as it just looks cleaner and less 'chunky' (hmmm...perhaps the strap from my nude/black ostrich MAM...I never use the shoulder strap with that bag...).


----------



## lvdreamer

Still using my Fresia MAB -- love the dark raspberry color!


----------



## tastangan

lvdreamer said:


> Still using my Fresia MAB -- love the dark raspberry color!



Did you get it from the recent sale? what is the leather like? Could you post a picture?


----------



## lvdreamer

tastangan said:


> Did you get it from the recent sale? what is the leather like? Could you post a picture?



Yes, I got it from the Black Friday sale.  The leather is rather thin, heavily glazed, and has some marks and variations in color and texture.  I still really like Fresia, but it is not thick and pebbly leather.

Sorry, I don't have a picture right now and I'm not sure when I will have a chance to take one.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Burgundy mam went Christmas shopping with me today.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

eehlers said:
			
		

> Awesome!  My double-sided dogleash clasp from Lowe's is fittng the bill for now to allow me to use the strap the old style way, but I would like to try a modification like this at some point as it just looks cleaner and less 'chunky' (hmmm...perhaps the strap from my nude/black ostrich MAM...I never use the shoulder strap with that bag...).



Yea!  All u need is the clasps!  Easy to do for the cobbler


----------



## Esquared72

My DH rocks. He knows I've been dying to carry my new Rocco, so he relented on making me wait till Christmas (my b-day is Monday which may have something to do with it). 

So...I'll be cheating tomorrow - I put some conditioner on him and some neutral EdgeKote on the piping. He's heavy as sin, but I love him so!!!


----------



## blackcat777

alyroxanne said:


> My first RM! Made in NYC bbw mam with royal zipper track  It's her first day out today!!
> 
> View attachment 1971083



Gorgy! MAM looks perfect & so cute on you. Congrats


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> Me and my made in my bbw mam with purple zip!
> 
> View attachment 1972744



Loving all Made in NY BBW MAMs here...so so wish RM made a dijon zt one in MAB too


----------



## blackcat777

I'm with my Stone MAM this week so far.


----------



## uadjit

Tried and true ocean steady (plus Cory and Erin pouches)


----------



## Jinju

blackcat777 said:


> I'm with my Stone MAM this week so far.



......ooooooohhhhhh.....!  That is one sexy bag!


----------



## blackcat777

Jinju said:


> ......ooooooohhhhhh.....!  That is one sexy bag!



Thank you Jinju!


----------



## alyroxanne

blackcat777 said:


> Gorgy! MAM looks perfect & so cute on you. Congrats



Thank you *blackcat*!! YOUR STONE MAM IS TDF, she looks fierce!


----------



## Esquared72

Had to make a last minute switch-em-up this morning.  Went to leave for work and turns out it was pouring outside!  I was too chicken to carry Rocco, but lovely red Nikki with her slight glaze and having been Apple Garded was up to the task!  She's quickly becoming one of my favorite bags!  Her leather may be a little thinner than on my Butter Nikki and she may not have all the interior bells and whistles like a third pocket or a key fob, but she's so pretty and lightweight that she more than makes up for it!


----------



## beachgirl38

smooshy soft Chocolate stonewash nikki with silver hw  that i just received yesterday from lovely tpf'r


----------



## blackcat777

alyroxanne said:


> Thank you *blackcat*!! YOUR STONE MAM IS TDF, she looks fierce!



Thank you alyroxanne  I like her color very much, it is pretty versatile.


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Had to make a last minute switch-em-up this morning.  Went to leave for work and turns out it was pouring outside!  I was too chicken to carry Rocco, but lovely red Nikki with her slight glaze and having been Apple Garded was up to the task!  She's quickly becoming one of my favorite bags!  Her leather may be a little thinner than on my Butter Nikki and she may not have all the interior bells and whistles like a third pocket or a key fob, but she's so pretty and lightweight that she more than makes up for it!



such a cheerful, pretty red (as well as your Rocco)!


----------



## Esquared72

Going classic black today...love, love, love my black/blue zip MAM.


----------



## blackcat777

beachgirl38 said:


> smooshy soft Chocolate stonewash nikki with silver hw  that i just received yesterday from lovely tpf'r



Pics pics! Pretty pleeeeease?


----------



## beachgirl38

^^i will post pics today blackcat!  

i am back on a nikki kick for some reason. i guess i finally learned which leathers & color have the perfect slouch 

i only have 2 & although i would love a red one like eehlers, i dont know if i will get anymore - i dont want to go overboard again!


----------



## beachgirl38

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 1967458
> 
> 
> First time out!  She is a bit stiff, the bw needs to break in.  Will it over time?  I have never had a bw bag.  She is so pretty, but really hope she softens!  I am a very casual dresser, and she looks a bit dressy....but I think worn in she will suit me better



sooo beautiful! yours will soften & break in with time & use. mine did. i really really regret selling my black basketweave with silver hw & purple zipper track a few months ago. it was the perfect bag....it got very smooshy & even puddled!


----------



## kaits33

beachgirl38 said:


> sooo beautiful! yours will soften & break in with time & use. mine did. i really really regret selling my black basketweave with silver hw & purple zipper track a few months ago. it was the perfect bag....it got very smooshy & even puddled!



Oooh BBW with purple zipper track sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Going classic black today...love, love, love my black/blue zip MAM.



So beautiful  There is just something about the black leather with the pop of blue on the zipper track.  Can't go wrong carrying that beaut!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

eehlers said:
			
		

> Going classic black today...love, love, love my black/blue zip MAM.



Hey!  You could use that strap on ur bbw mam!  Just switch off!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> sooo beautiful! yours will soften & break in with time & use. mine did. i really really regret selling my black basketweave with silver hw & purple zipper track a few months ago. it was the perfect bag....it got very smooshy & even puddled!



Oh that's good news that it will break in.  Thank god!  Lol.  I'm sorry you regret selling that.  Hate that feeling.  I regret a few of my sales too...but honestly, if I don't sell I can't buy!  So to keep the fun going I have to fund it.


----------



## uadjit

Cheating w my bal Kraft today and I'm carrying so much Mommy stuff today I almost filled it up!


----------



## blackcat777

Kiwi Cupid today, and will be switching it to wine Mattie tomorrow!


----------



## nygrl

Using my trusty navy MAM today!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:
			
		

> So beautiful  There is just something about the black leather with the pop of blue on the zipper track.  Can't go wrong carrying that beaut!!






			
				Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Hey!  You could use that strap on ur bbw mam!  Just switch off!



Thanks! Carrying her again today - she's my RM workhorse...takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' while looking fab!

I have used this strap on my BBW, and it works great, but I'm still gonna modify the BBW strap...just so I can have that gorgy BBW detail!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

beachgirl38 said:


> sooo beautiful! yours will soften & break in with time & use. mine did. i really really regret selling my black basketweave with silver hw & purple zipper track a few months ago. it was the perfect bag....it got very smooshy & even puddled!



do you think if i condition the bag it will make it softer? does conditioning the bw part even make sense?  seems like a totally different kind of leather. i wonder if it responds to conditioning.  hmmmmm.  
any input appreciated!  thanks: )


----------



## MissRed

^^^ I was wondering the same thing! My BBW MAB has smushy  leather already but the BW is still tough.


----------



## uadjit

MissRed said:
			
		

> ^^^ I was wondering the same thing! My BBW MAB has smushy  leather already but the BW is still tough.


Same here!


----------



## baileyduke

My dark gray nikki.  I have bought a couple bags since, but can't seem to put her away and give the others a chance!


----------



## beachgirl38

Snugbugnyc said:


> do you think if i condition the bag it will make it softer? does conditioning the bw part even make sense?  seems like a totally different kind of leather. i wonder if it responds to conditioning.  hmmmmm.
> any input appreciated!  thanks: )



you can try to condition yours, but trust me, it will break in with use. i even massaged mine (sounds silly!) to soften it up. i scrunched it & smooshed it. yours will definately develop a softer smoosh look. i remember when mine started to look like that & it was within a month of using it. i only sold mine because i was obsessed with chloe's marcie satchel. i now have one & it is my number one fave bag, but my bbw mam was very special. i do have a black woven mam with gold hw & short finished tassels, i love it, but the bright gold seems a tad bling for me. also love the longer finished tassels, silver hw & b&w floral lining of the one i let go. oh well....wish we could have it all, but happy with what i do have


----------



## Snugbugnyc

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> you can try to condition yours, but trust me, it will break in with use. i even massaged mine (sounds silly!) to soften it up. i scrunched it & smooshed it. yours will definately develop a softer smoosh look. i remember when mine started to look like that & it was within a month of using it. i only sold mine because i was obsessed with chloe's marcie satchel. i now have one & it is my number one fave bag, but my bbw mam was very special. i do have a black woven mam with gold hw & short finished tassels, i love it, but the bright gold seems a tad bling for me. also love the longer finished tassels, silver hw & b&w floral lining of the one i let go. oh well....wish we could have it all, but happy with what i do have



Thanks.  I'll try to really wear her in!  I'm sorry u have some regret about selling ur bw.  I sure know that feeling!  I think I remember seeing that listed.  I'm glad u love your Chloe. I wish we could have it all too!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> Two of my favorites - my RM Maria and Starbucks
> 
> View attachment 1864657



How are you liking this one redweddy?  So gorgeous.  I was eyeing one on gilt, and saw there is another gilt sale scheduled for tomorrow.    I really need to sell some things first, but this one is so pretty.  Is the chain strap heavy?  Does it dig in at all or is it not bad?
Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Black/Blue Zip MAM today.


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> How are you liking this one redweddy?  So gorgeous.  I was eyeing one on gilt, and saw there is another gilt sale scheduled for tomorrow.    I really need to sell some things first, but this one is so pretty.  Is the chain strap heavy?  Does it dig in at all or is it not bad?
> Thanks!



The chain strap isn't heavy at all and it didn't dig in when I used it (and I stuffed it too).  I haven't really been using it, I confess, because it is too small for my needs.  I am such a big bag girl that I have been sadly neglecting her


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Rocco today...


----------



## kenzibray

My new black MAM. added my Minkette Charm to her and I think it suits her perfectly  

My bf surprised me at work today with an embarrassing display of flowers for no reason


----------



## Jinju

kenzibray said:


> My new black MAM. added my Minkette Charm to her and I think it suits her perfectly
> 
> My bf surprised me at work today with an embarrassing display of flowers for no reason



So cute!!!!  Your boyfriend sounds like a keeper


----------



## nygrl

Cheated today with Longchamp Les Planetes because I had to carry a ton of stuff.


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> My new black MAM. added my Minkette Charm to her and I think it suits her perfectly
> 
> My bf surprised me at work today with an embarrassing display of flowers for no reason



Your black MAM and BF are both toooooooo cute!


----------



## kenzibray

Jinju said:


> So cute!!!!  Your boyfriend sounds like a keeper


Thanks & I hope so! We bought a house and move in this weekend. So hopefully we don't kill each other  



blackcat777 said:


> Your black MAM and BF are both toooooooo cute!



Thank you! I needed a plain black beauty and she fits the bill perfectly


----------



## sandc

Navy Nikki with silver hw today.  Got a compliment at the dentists office, which is awesome


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:
			
		

> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.  Got a compliment at the dentists office, which is awesome



She's gorgeous!!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> She's gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm still cheating with Rocco... :shame:


----------



## lvsweetness

ph mam loaded her up


----------



## kenzibray

lvsweetness said:


> ph mam loaded her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983661



You're really tempting me to jump on the one that's on Bonz, but the only thing keeping me away is that I keep telling myself I don't need another purple MAM!


----------



## laurenrr

kenzibray said:
			
		

> You're really tempting me to jump on the one that's on Bonz, but the only thing keeping me away is that I keep telling myself I don't need another purple MAM!



I just took photo of my ph zip mab to post when i get home- it's not "another purple mam" its purple haze silly!!!


----------



## kenzibray

laurenrr said:


> I just took photo of my ph zip mab to post when i get home- it's not "another purple mam" its purple haze silly!!!



Haha I know technically they are unique enough to justify but I have eggplant I'm just afraid if I have two that one will get neglected! I really want a zip MAM though I'd prefer DT. 

I just sold a bag, so technically I'd be "allowed" to buy another, but not sure if I should just take a break and enjoy what I have for awhile. I've never bought so many bags in such a short time since discovering RM.


----------



## lvsweetness

kenzibray said:


> You're really tempting me to jump on the one that's on Bonz, but the only thing keeping me away is that I keep telling myself I don't need another purple MAM!



lol, this one is my 3rd purple bag now, i cant get enough of purple or pink.. i had this bag before and sold it, never regretted it until the other day i thought hmm ill give it a second try. then when it came in mail it was love at first sight, just love it


----------



## kenzibray

lvsweetness said:


> lol, this one is my 3rd purple bag now, i cant get enough of purple or pink.. i had this bag before and sold it, never regretted it until the other day i thought hmm ill give it a second try. then when it came in mail it was love at first sight, just love it



I'm drawn to purples and blues. Although ever since Wine MAM came in the other day, I'm starting to look at reds more as well. 

I like Pinks but from a distance. They are gorgeous but I just know I'd never carry them  Same for Green


----------



## sandc

kenzibray said:
			
		

> I'm drawn to purples and blues. Although ever since Wine MAM came in the other day, I'm starting to look at reds more as well.
> 
> I like Pinks but from a distance. They are gorgeous but I just know I'd never carry them  Same for Green



This is me exactly. Love blues & purples & wine has opened my mind to red.


----------



## blackcat777

sandc said:


> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.  Got a compliment at the dentists office, which is awesome



I always love seeing your Navy Nikki, sandc! Gorgeous!


----------



## kenzibray

Wine Mattie out for dinner & drinks. She was thirsty! I had to cut her off  

Also as we were eating dinner this guy comes up and sits a boom box down on the bar ..


----------



## kaits33

Plum MAM with rosegold hw. Love this bag.


----------



## rycechica1016

Glazed Olive MaM!


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> Wine Mattie out for dinner & drinks. She was thirsty! I had to cut her off
> 
> Also as we were eating dinner this guy comes up and sits a boom box down on the bar ..



LOL kenzi, tell her not to mix wine and beer! She'll get a bad hangover....


----------



## blackcat777

rycechica1016 said:


> Glazed Olive MaM!
> 
> View attachment 1985818
> 
> 
> View attachment 1985819



Glazed Olive is so pretty and classy!


----------



## idreamofpurses

New-to-me mystery grey MAM out to breakfast after a 6-mile run with friends. Anyone know the season and official color name?


----------



## rycechica1016

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Glazed Olive is so pretty and classy!



awwh! thank u! it's hard to capture this color. it's prettier irl!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

rycechica1016 said:


> Glazed Olive MaM!
> 
> View attachment 1985818
> 
> 
> View attachment 1985819



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kenzibray said:


> Wine Mattie out for dinner & drinks. She was thirsty! I had to cut her off
> 
> Also as we were eating dinner this guy comes up and sits a boom box down on the bar ..



You can never go wrong with wine leather...


----------



## redskynight

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> ph mam loaded her up



Thats a beautiful bag!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

idreamofpurses said:


> View attachment 1985843
> 
> 
> New-to-me mystery grey MAM out to breakfast after a 6-mile run with friends. Anyone know the season and official color name?



Not sure of the color name or season, but with the striped lining it's likely either from a gilt sale or a sample sale.  It's beautiful!


----------



## thedseer

Black stamp mac


----------



## rycechica1016

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!



thanks!


----------



## sandc

blackcat777 said:


> I always love seeing your Navy Nikki, sandc! Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## sandc

kenzibray said:


> Wine Mattie out for dinner & drinks. She was thirsty! I had to cut her off
> 
> Also as we were eating dinner this guy comes up and sits a boom box down on the bar ..



Love wine mam! She photographs so well.


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> How are you liking this one redweddy?  So gorgeous.  I was eyeing one on gilt, and saw there is another gilt sale scheduled for tomorrow.    I really need to sell some things first, but this one is so pretty.  Is the chain strap heavy?  Does it dig in at all or is it not bad?
> Thanks!



Did you end up getting one from Gilt?


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Look at the PH baby!  Awwwwww


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Look at the PH baby!  Awwwwww








Trying to capture her true color.  Hard at night:/


----------



## rycechica1016

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> Trying to capture her true color.  Hard at night:/



love it! it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

rycechica1016 said:


> love it! it's so gorgeous!


thanks!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

lvsweetness said:


> ph mam loaded her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983661


Wow!  PH is looking fierce!  And who is more fierce than Lauren Bacall?!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

redweddy said:


> Did you end up getting one from Gilt?



No, I got side tracked by all the pretty colors and got a viola affair and a bright green rumor.


----------



## maggiesze1

Metallic Magenta Mini MAC


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Chloe today...


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Black & gold MAC Bombe


----------



## rycechica1016

IzzeyAnn said:
			
		

> Black & gold MAC Bombe



this is so pretty!


----------



## travelerscloset

Black MAB with Blue zip, silver hw & blue polka dot lining


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Cheating with Chloe today...



That bag makes me drool!


----------



## StarBrite310

I wore my Black MAM with blue zipper today   Inside has the dash lining.


----------



## nygrl

Finally took out my BBW MAB with blue zip! It's a little larger than what I'm used to, but I love it so much.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> That bag makes me drool!



Thanks!  She's definitely one of my all-time faves...carrying her again today (sorry, Rebecca).


----------



## missmoz

StarBrite310 said:


> I wore my Black MAM with blue zipper today   Inside has the dash lining.



Pretty!  Is this one of the NYC MAMs on sale right now?  Or something you've had in your collection for awhile?  The leather looks super yummy, alot like the current NYC bags!


----------



## redweddy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> No, I got side tracked by all the pretty colors and got a viola affair and a bright green rumor.



Good choices!


----------



## StarBrite310

missmoz said:


> Pretty!  Is this one of the NYC MAMs on sale right now?  Or something you've had in your collection for awhile?  The leather looks super yummy, alot like the current NYC bags!



Haha no actually I just got this from Bloomingdale's last week. But yeah the leather is quite nice on it. It's a tad pebbly and very soft and smooshy  I still would like the NYC MAM with the rose gold too!


----------



## Esquared72

Today's smoosh-fest is brought to you by the letters B-B-W.


----------



## Jinju

eehlers said:


> Today's smoosh-fest is brought to you by the letters B-B-W.



Looooove that hunter green zipper track!  So gorgeous.


----------



## lvsweetness

cheating with bal


----------



## uadjit

lvsweetness said:


> cheating with bal



Loving all that color right about now (since it has been gray here forever already) and Santa is adorable.


----------



## Esquared72

Red Nikki today as I head out to run some last minute errands. I have 15 people I'll be hosting on Christmas Eve...yikes!! Wish me luck!


----------



## lvsweetness

uadjit said:


> Loving all that color right about now (since it has been gray here forever already) and Santa is adorable.



thanks!

i just changed out of a grey bag lol, its been rainy here.. finally i see a little sun so time for color!

the santa charm is actually a pet/collar tag charm lol, i just thought fitting on a purse for christmas


----------



## Cocolo

eehlers said:


> Today's smoosh-fest is brought to you by the letters B-B-W.



Yes!  Smooshy is right.  That bag is gorgeous.  Is that MAB or MAM?



lvsweetness said:


> cheating with bal



  Oh Em Gee.  Please, please adopt me.  I want to live in the same house as this bag.  You have to tell me the exact color name and style.  I.Have.Never.Seen.Such.A.Perfect.Purse.  Evah.  I'm afraid I'm having a case of the vapors.  You must tell me everything about it.  Is there a reveal thread for this leather form of Ambrosia.



eehlers said:


> Red Nikki today as I head out to run some last minute errands. I have 15 people I'll be hosting on Christmas Eve...yikes!! Wish me luck!



God bless you eehlers.  15 people in 3 days?  I'd be pulling my hair out.  what are you serving?  Whenever I have a lot to do, I pull out a Nikki.  Aside from 
lvsweetness' Grail above, Nikki is my go to bag.


However, I'm using my Grey Mattie last years Valentines' day present.


----------



## lvsweetness

Cocolo said:


> Yes!  Smooshy is right.  That bag is gorgeous.  Is that MAB or MAM?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Em Gee.  Please, please adopt me.  I want to live in the same house as this bag.  You have to tell me the exact color name and style.  I.Have.Never.Seen.Such.A.Perfect.Purse.  Evah.  I'm afraid I'm having a case of the vapors.  You must tell me everything about it.  Is there a reveal thread for this leather form of Ambrosia.
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you eehlers.  15 people in 3 days?  I'd be pulling my hair out.  what are you serving?  Whenever I have a lot to do, I pull out a Nikki.  Aside from
> lvsweetness' Grail above, Nikki is my go to bag.
> 
> 
> However, I'm using my Grey Mattie last years Valentines' day present.





hi! the bal color is magenta, its the limited edition version from 2007 and has giant silver hardware


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:
			
		

> Yes!  Smooshy is right.  That bag is gorgeous.  Is that MAB or MAM?
> 
> God bless you eehlers.  15 people in 3 days?  I'd be pulling my hair out.  what are you serving?  Whenever I have a lot to do, I pull out a Nikki.  Aside from
> lvsweetness' Grail above, Nikki is my go to bag.



Thanks! BBW is one of the made in NYC MAMs - true leather perfection. 

I'm totally freaking about Monday! It's a lunchtime thing with DH's family (he's the youngest of five). We're serving ham and a huge batch of baked mac and cheese, salad and lots of finger foods to nosh on. I've never cooked for more than four people at one time, so this will be an adventure!! Thank goodness for Nikki and her grab and go ways...makes running errands so much easier.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> cheating with bal



That is insanely
Gorgeous!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Today's smoosh-fest is brought to you by the letters B-B-W.



I know I already said this several times, but can't help repeating - she is gorgeous!


----------



## nygrl

Still with my BBW MAB!


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous!
A classic beauty!


nygrl said:


> Still with my BBW MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1991538


----------



## Cocolo

lvsweetness said:


> hi! the bal color is magenta, its the limited edition version from 2007 and has giant silver hardware



Thank you so much.  I am going to 'out quest' Ponce de Leon in his search for the fountain of youth, and devote my life to finding another one of these bags.  I always knew I wanted a Bal sooner or later, just always thought it would be a 'purple', but this Magenta looks perfect.

Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## kaits33

DG MAM with gunmetal hw. She's very smooshy.


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> I know I already said this several times, but can't help repeating - she is gorgeous!



Thanks!! I swear, the leather on these Made in NYC bags is just incredible. Love, love, love.


----------



## nygrl

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> A classic beauty!



Thank you!!


----------



## lvsweetness

Cocolo said:


> Thank you so much.  I am going to 'out quest' Ponce de Leon in his search for the fountain of youth, and devote my life to finding another one of these bags.  I always knew I wanted a Bal sooner or later, just always thought it would be a 'purple', but this Magenta looks perfect.
> 
> Enjoy your holidays.



i hope you do find one, they have other magenta colors that are quite nice too.. amethyst also is a very nice purple/pink color that they have. happy holidays


----------



## sandc

Black ink MAC with gunmetal hw and blue zipper track went with me today to help at the animal rescue I volunteer for.  It was pictures with Santa day so many people brought their pets for pics with Santa. It was cute.


----------



## redweddy

Cheating with Balenciaga these days...


----------



## Esquared72

Red Nikki - I cannot tell you how much I love this bag. It's one of the thinner, newer leathers (not nearly as thick, soft and smooshy as my Butter Nikki), but it makes her light as a feather to carry. And love the silver hardware against the red. She's my perfect companion for the holidays.


----------



## nygrl

redweddy said:


> Cheating with Balenciaga these days...
> 
> View attachment 1992682



Beautiful bag!! Love that HW.


----------



## kaits33

Dark grey MAM with gunmetal again.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> Red Nikki - I cannot tell you how much I love this bag. It's one of the thinner, newer leathers (not nearly as thick, soft and smooshy as my Butter Nikki), but it makes her light as a feather to carry. And love the silver hardware against the red. She's my perfect companion for the holidays.



I love the red with the silver. What a great bag for the season!


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> Dark grey MAM with gunmetal again.



Love your grey MAM kaits! Gunmetal hardware against this grey looks so cool!


----------



## blackcat777

nygrl said:


> Still with my BBW MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1991538




Beautiful bag!


----------



## nygrl

^ Thank you!! Love the leather on this one!


----------



## redweddy

nygrl said:


> Beautiful bag!! Love that HW.



Thank you nygrl!  The hardware definitely makes the bag heavy but it is oh so worth it!


----------



## lvsweetness

still cheating but packing into wine mab soon


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Eggy Mam


----------



## No Cute

Snugbugnyc said:


> Eggy Mam
> 
> View attachment 1994471



So pretty.  Love the color!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Sporting my new to me large studded Affair.


----------



## blackcat777

Wine Mattie came with me to a holiday gathering at friend's this evening.

Happy holidays!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I took my blue/brown basketweave MAC out for Christmas.


----------



## MissRed

fshnonmymind said:
			
		

> I took my blue/brown basketweave MAC out for Christmas.



I Love this look! Your Mac pops against your blazer!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

blackcat777 said:


> Wine Mattie came with me to a holiday gathering at friend's this evening.
> 
> Happy holidays!



Wine is such an amazing leather


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

fshnonmymind said:


> I took my blue/brown basketweave MAC out for Christmas.



This is one of my favorite mac combos!  Looks fab on you!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

fshnonmymind said:


> Sporting my new to me large studded Affair.



Very nice!!


----------



## dolali

blackcat777 said:


> Wine Mattie came with me to a holiday gathering at friend's this evening.
> 
> Happy holidays!



What a gorgeous color! Perfect for the Holidays!


----------



## dolali

fshnonmymind said:


> I took my blue/brown basketweave MAC out for Christmas.



Love your outfit and your MAC!


----------



## blackcat777

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Wine is such an amazing leather



ITA hgg... Wine blow me away every time when I take her out from her dust bag!
Thank you


----------



## blackcat777

dolali said:


> What a gorgeous color! Perfect for the Holidays!



Thank you dolali!


----------



## blackcat777

fshnonmymind said:


> I took my blue/brown basketweave MAC out for Christmas.



Love the royal color on your MAC. Great pop of color... And you rock those chain bags so well!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thank you guys for the wonderful compliments. I love a good basket weave and two tone bags, so that MAC is definitely one of my faves.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Used my new Viola affair today for the first time.  Hubby gave it to me for Christmas.  The leather is so pillowy soft.


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Look at that pebbly leather!  Beautiful!


Snugbugnyc said:


> Eggy Mam
> 
> View attachment 1994471


----------



## travelerscloset

Wine Mattie was also my Christmas Day bag 


blackcat777 said:


> Wine Mattie came with me to a holiday gathering at friend's this evening.
> 
> Happy holidays!


----------



## sandc

Snugbugnyc said:


> Eggy Mam
> 
> View attachment 1994471



So pretty! Love that color.



fshnonmymind said:


> Sporting my new to me large studded Affair.



Looks great on you!



blackcat777 said:


> Wine Mattie came with me to a holiday gathering at friend's this evening.
> 
> Happy holidays!



Wine is perfect for the holidays.  Love!



fshnonmymind said:


> I took my blue/brown basketweave MAC out for Christmas.



That looks great with your outfit. Love the blue!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Used my new Viola affair today for the first time.  Hubby gave it to me for Christmas.  The leather is so pillowy soft.



Very pretty!  Love pillowy soft. 



fshnonmymind said:


> Thank you guys for the wonderful compliments. I love a good basket weave and two tone bags, so that MAC is definitely one of my faves.


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie was also my Christmas Day bag



Yay I feel honored to be a bag twin with you travelers! Hope you had a joyful Christmas


----------



## blackcat777

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Used my new Viola affair today for the first time.  Hubby gave it to me for Christmas.  The leather is so pillowy soft.



Awwww you're DH is so sweet! Congrats, I love the viola color on the affair...such a head turner!


----------



## nicorobin

A montage of me and my gfs with our new Mini Macs. 

Purple,teal and mine is in lipstick! 






A closeup on lipstick. First RM and loving it ^^.


----------



## blackcat777

nicorobin said:


> A montage of me and my gfs with our new Mini Macs.
> 
> Purple,teal and mine is in lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 2000046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup on lipstick. First RM and loving it ^^.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2000047



I really like the lipstick color, too! So cute.


----------



## blackcat777

Wore the Lapis Nikki for an end of the year dinner with co-workers last night. Love!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh, You make me blush 
Happy New Year!


blackcat777 said:


> Yay I feel honored to be a bag twin with you travelers! Hope you had a joyful Christmas


----------



## Esquared72

Started out planning to carry my Rocco today, then realized it's been way too long since I pulled this beauty out of her dust bag. 

Carrying light gray Mattie today - forgot how much I love all of her pockets!


----------



## nygrl

Using my Longchamp for now but switching into my BBW MAB later!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my MJ Blake today


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Cheating with my MJ Blake today



I always love seeing this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> I always love seeing this bag!



Thanks! He's been horribly neglected lately (hence my newly imposed bag ban so I can give all my bags the love they deserve!).


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> Thanks! He's been horribly neglected lately (hence my newly imposed bag ban so I can give all my bags the love they deserve!).



Good idea...We really need to appreciate the bags we already have instead of buying more  since we have so many!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Black quilted Rumor bag with gold pyramid studs.


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Black quilted Rumor bag with gold pyramid studs.



Cute!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc




----------



## blackcat777

A maiden voyage of the color block Python MAM (color of Purple trim is much more darker IRL)- Happy New Year everyone!





...and my favorite dessert, a mango tart at the New Year's Eve party


----------



## blackcat777

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Black quilted Rumor bag with gold pyramid studs.



Cute! Is the hardware light gold? It looks almost silver...love it!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Cute!!


Thanks!



blackcat777 said:


> Cute! Is the hardware light gold? It looks almost silver...love it!


It's light gold.  Thank you.  I have used this bag today to run errands (mall and groceries...I love it!  It's larger than I thought it'd be and perfect for daily size use for me.  Holds everything I carry on a daily basis.


----------



## rael

blackcat777 said:


> A maiden voyage of the color block Python MAM (color of Purple trim is much more darker IRL)- Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my favorite dessert, a mango tart at the New Year's Eve party




Omg, the mango tart looks sooo delish!!  pretty bag too!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm on an MJ cheating kick lately...

MbMJ Wine Baby Groovee


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Still loving rumor


----------



## nygrl

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Still loving rumor



Love this! Is the size similar to the mini MAC?


----------



## thedseer

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Still loving rumor



gorgeous!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

nygrl said:


> Love this! Is the size similar to the mini MAC?



I haven't seen a mini mac in real life, but I imagine they are similar.  I think the rumor is a little bigger maybe, since it has 2 zipper openings on the top.  I love it.  I can put my wallet and keys in one section and my pouch with misc stuff in it and hand sanitizer and tissues in the other and slip my phone in the front pocket (or it fits inside as well).  Neither side is full with all that.  
6pm.com has it in ecru and orange with a video and modelling shot to show the size.  I just love this bag, I have it in bright green as well, which I will pull out for spring/summer time.  Though there is a teal studded one on ebay I would love to grab, I have to behave now.  



thedseer said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you!  I have been in the mood to carry smaller bags lately again.


----------



## maggiesze1

Metallic Magenta Mini Mac


----------



## blackcat777

rael said:


> Omg, the mango tart looks sooo delish!!  pretty bag too!



Thank you rael! The mango tart and the color-block python were both big hit at the party (I didn't know that but 2013 is the year of snake in Chinese horoscope...hahaha)


----------



## nicorobin

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> I really like the lipstick color, too! So cute.



Thanks kitty cat!


----------



## Esquared72

Still cheating with MbMJ - I'm in a Marc Jacobs zone lately.  But I promise to stop my cheating ways soon and pull out one of my RM beauties!!


----------



## TaraP

First time cheating...... With Ms. Magnolia...


----------



## Brookiebelle

Woven slate/hot yellow MAC


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:


> First time cheating...... With Ms. Magnolia...



Sweet!  I've always been attracted to the Magnolia but have never pulled the trigger.  What do you think???


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Sweet!  I've always been attracted to the Magnolia but have never pulled the trigger.  What do you think???



Oh my! It's love .. I had a mini asher at one point and it was too small. I thought the regular size would have been too big. Boy was I wrong. It's perfect!


----------



## thedseer

TaraP said:


> First time cheating...... With Ms. Magnolia...



Live the beautiful details!


----------



## Denverite

TaraP said:


> First time cheating...... With Ms. Magnolia...




Oooh I love that bag so much! I had it a few years ago and sold it and have been kicking myself ever since! Congrats!!


----------



## TaraP

thedseer said:


> Live the beautiful details!



Thanks.. I love the ruffles in the leather. So pretty.




			
				Denverite said:
			
		

> Oooh I love that bag so much! I had it a few years ago and sold it and have been kicking myself ever since! Congrats!!



In doing my research for this bag I saw you had quite a few of them. 
I can definitely see how they can become as addicting as MAMs.


----------



## gingereden

grape mini mac (and a meijer plastic bag cuz all my junk just doesnt fit but i love the bag so much im carrying it anyway) classy huh? LOL


----------



## gingereden

maggiesze1 said:


> Metallic Magenta Mini Mac



I love that one too!!! I was useing her last week!


----------



## Denverite

TaraP said:


> In doing my research for this bag I saw you had quite a few of them.
> I can definitely see how they can become as addicting as MAMs.



I did have quite a few! I still have the cream SO one that I bought from a lovely tpf'er! The Oceano IMO is the prettiest of them all!


----------



## TaraP

Denverite said:


> I did have quite a few! I still have the* cream SO one *that I bought from a lovely tpf'er! The Oceano IMO is the prettiest of them all!



The Cream is stunning!  The Oceano is right up my alley. So happy to have found it from an amazing Bonanza seller and tPFer. I'm very tempted to buy the Bordeaux that is available but it looks exactly like RMs Plum, which I have been carring for 3 months straight until I just switched into the Magnolia!


----------



## lvsweetness

gingereden said:


> grape mini mac (and a meijer plastic bag cuz all my junk just doesnt fit but i love the bag so much im carrying it anyway) classy huh? LOL


lol that's cute


----------



## gingereden

Just switched to my purple haze darling... nice size, but im not sure about it (just bought about a month ago and first time wearing it) purple haze is a little darker shade of purple than i generally go for... i love it when the sun hits it just right and it turns a pretty deep violet.


----------



## gingereden

does anyone know the code on how to post a photo vs a link to a photo? My cat decided to curl up inside my purse for a nap and my camera caught him mid yawn. its so adorable i gotta post it somewhere XD


----------



## Denverite

gingereden said:


> does anyone know the code on how to post a photo vs a link to a photo? My cat decided to curl up inside my purse for a nap and my camera caught him mid yawn. its so adorable i gotta post it somewhere XD



To post pictures, I find it easiest to use photobucket. I upload them to there and then copy and paste the IMG code from photobucket into a tpf reply. Or you can click on the mountain picture and copy a URL. I hope that helps! Or if you have the TPF app for iPhone, then it's pretty easy too.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

gingereden said:


> does anyone know the code on how to post a photo vs a link to a photo? My cat decided to curl up inside my purse for a nap and my camera caught him mid yawn. its so adorable i gotta post it somewhere XD



I like to do what denverite suggested.  Also you can resize and hit submit a reply on a thread here and the paperclip at the top allows you to add attachments to put on photos as well.


----------



## thedseer

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2009285



pretty! i've always loved that covet.


i've been craving mint green - coach and rm both have gorgeous mint colors out now - but am trying to keep purchases for the year to 3 bags or less - so i pulled out my bottle green mam to get my light green fix and plan on carrying it for the next few days


----------



## Cocolo

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2009285



Lovely outfit, and beautiful bag.  I love your boots as well.


----------



## Cocolo

Today, Yesterday and Sunday, I've been rocking my Sky Grey MAB I got for Chrismtas.

Need to take solo pics of the bags, but here is the christmas shot, I isolated the MAB.  Love this bag, the leather is great. Only drawback - the straps don't attach. Better contact my clasp guy on ebay.


----------



## rycechica1016

Grape MaM with dash lining! love this color!


----------



## finer_woman

TaraP said:


> First time cheating...... With Ms. Magnolia...



Don't you love the magnolia!? I have one in Bordeaux and a white patent and I have several ashers. I don't know why treesje fell off.


----------



## blackcat777

Red mam today!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

rycechica1016 said:


> Grape MaM with dash lining! love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2014981



This is so gorgeous!  I want!  



blackcat777 said:


> Red mam today!



Wow, look at the pebbles and that beautiful red.  So nice!


I am still in my black studded rumor, though thinking tomorrow I may switch to a mam.  Debating burgundy, butter or teal.  Guess I will see what goes best with my outfit tomorrow.


----------



## bhalpop

I got stuck in a very serious rut. Have been carrying my wine Mattie for most of the fall/winter. But I went to the movies last week and found some popcorn kernels in the bottom. I took this as a sign it was overdue for a change. I am very shocked at how much roomier my MAM is compared to the Mattie. I have a lot of extra room though I miss the pockets everywhere.


----------



## WakingDreamer

MAB mini in Cameo


----------



## WakingDreamer

sorry, double post


----------



## finer_woman

Stingray mocha


----------



## blackcat777

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Wow, look at the pebbles and that beautiful red.  So nice!
> 
> 
> I am still in my black studded rumor, though thinking tomorrow I may switch to a mam.  Debating burgundy, butter or teal.  Guess I will see what goes best with my outfit tomorrow.



Thank you HGG! It is the 2009 Custom Burgundy. I love this MAM!

So which MAM did you carry today?


----------



## blackcat777

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 2016830
> 
> 
> Stingray mocha



Oh wow, what a rare and beautiful MAM you have!


----------



## AJ1025

BBW MAB past couple of days, now onto cheating with Philip Lim Pashli!


----------



## sandc

Been carrying my navy Nikki all week. I was in the mood for comfort and my Nikki is the most comfortable bag I own.


----------



## nygrl

Brought my navy MAM along for my trip to SF!


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into Warm Gray MAC for the weekend. Love how squishy the leather keeps getting on this one the more I use it.


----------



## MAGJES

blackcat777 said:


> Red mam today!



Love!


----------



## Brookiebelle

Carrying my Longchamp Le Pliage (Bilberry) today because my son has soccer practice which can be muddy/dirty. Tomorrow, I will be carrying my gray MAB when I go shopping.


----------



## blackcat777

MAGJES said:


> Love!



Thank you MAGJES!


----------



## blackcat777

Switched it to Verdes MAM


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Romygold today - in keeping with my New Years resolution to shop my own closet this year, I'm alternating between this and my Baby Groovee for the month of January.  BUT...February will be ALL about RM.


----------



## uadjit

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 2016830
> 
> 
> Stingray mocha



I know I'm a little late on this but I love this bag! 

I wore my Royal MAC all weekend.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> Switched into Warm Gray MAC for the weekend. Love how squishy the leather keeps getting on this one the more I use it.



I love that color! I am a self admitted sucker for gray bags. What season/year is warm gray from?!  Leather looks amazing too!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:
			
		

> I love that color! I am a self admitted sucker for gray bags. What season/year is warm gray from?!  Leather looks amazing too!



Thanks! Gray bags are my weakness. I got this from a Gilt sale last Spring - it has the cheetah lining.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> Thanks! Gray bags are my weakness. I got this from a Gilt sale last Spring - it has the cheetah lining.



I remember us having that in common!  gray with cheetah lining?!! TDF combo!


----------



## lvdreamer

For today (and probably the rest of the week) -- BBW MAM with gold hardware and red zipper track.


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Switched into Warm Gray MAC for the weekend. Love how squishy the leather keeps getting on this one the more I use it.



Love the color and the way the leather looks like it feels!  Nice!


----------



## Esquared72

Looky who came out to play today...


----------



## thedseer

bpq mac all week


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Looky who came out to play today...



Every time I see a made in NYC, I think, "Dang I love that leather".


----------



## sandc

DG with gm hw MAM today


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taking teal mam out for the first time today


----------



## tejava

Rocking the Lipstick Red CUPID with silver HW.


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> Every time I see a made in NYC, I think, "Dang I love that leather".



Thanks...I sit and just stare at it in awe sometimes. :giggles:


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Thanks...I sit and just stare at it in awe sometimes. :giggles:



:greengrin: jealous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Dark Red MAM... I love this color!


----------



## travelerscloset

blackcat777 said:


> Red mam today!



Look at that color! The leather looks thick & chewy!


----------



## bgyoshi

First time out with my first RM! Baby blue/mint? mini mac.


----------



## Esquared72

bgyoshi said:


> First time out with my first RM! Baby blue/mint? mini mac.



I'm really loving this color! Making me crave chocolate chip mint ice cream.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my BBW MAM and think I will be for a long time. I just loooooove this bag - so pretty yet so functional. *sigh*


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> Look at that color! The leather looks thick & chewy!



Thanks travelers! I like your Dark Red color very much too... RM does great job on her reds doesn't she? 



bgyoshi said:


> First time out with my first RM! Baby blue/mint? mini mac.
> 
> View attachment 2028218



So cute! All those pictures of Mint bags making it really hard for me to not visit Nordies.


----------



## JennyErin

bgyoshi said:


> First time out with my first RM! Baby blue/mint? mini mac.
> 
> View attachment 2028218



Loving this color!!


----------



## baileyduke

Just switched from my dark gray Nikki into my new-to-me black mini MAC with gunmetal hardware and blue zip!


----------



## kaits33

Black MAM...so smoooooshy!!


----------



## Esquared72

I could just stare at her all day...


----------



## redweddy

Cheating with Bal Anthracite Work (it's amazing how this bag looks so different in various lighting)


----------



## Snugbugnyc

New to me raspberry cupid!  She is very pretty


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> New to me raspberry cupid!  She is very pretty
> 
> View attachment 2034447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034448



I'm so glad you snagged that raspberry Cupid! Gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

Snowy weather today, so cheating with Longchamp.


----------



## jojon21

Bump!


----------



## Esquared72

Back in Black


----------



## blackcat777

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Taking teal mam out for the first time today



Love this color!



eehlers said:


> Snowy weather today, so cheating with Longchamp.



I am craving for one lately too...


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MbMJ today...headed out for some shopping and this bag is so comfortable.


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:


> I am craving for one lately too...



Such a great all-weather bag...if only it had more internal organization...


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Such a great all-weather bag...if only it had more internal organization...



Mmmm but it is cute and great for rainy days! I like the color of yours - I had seen some good colors at great price several times last year then there's nothing around when I want one. Ha!


----------



## blackcat777

I am dying to take my Fawn MAM out but it has been raining every day since I got that bag :rain:
I will be with my BFF: BBW blue zip MAB (mixed hardware, short finished tassel one) today.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating yet again...


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Cheating yet again...



I love that color!!  Seems like it will go with anything!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Cheating yet again...



Love the color of your Hamilton eehlers!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> I love that color!!  Seems like it will go with anything!





blackcat777 said:


> Love the color of your Hamilton eehlers!



Thanks! It's the Luggage color and it goes with EVERYTHING.


----------



## uadjit

Nice luggage Hamilton , e. 

I'm carrying the denim Rapture today and loving it:


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> Nice luggage Hamilton , e.
> 
> I'm carrying the denim Rapture today and loving it:



That is such a cool looking bag.


----------



## Cocolo

eehlers said:


> Cheating yet again...



I love the way you cheat eehlers.  Lovely bag!



uadjit said:


> Nice luggage Hamilton , e.
> 
> I'm carrying the denim Rapture today and loving it:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039776



Wow never saw this bag before.  I love it.  But the only Rapture I've seen is the one that came out in a limited run with the diagonal zippers on the front about 2 years ago?


----------



## Cocolo

Today I'm rocking my Black Halle Berry Nikki.  I love the leather on this bag.  Totally confused myself.  I went to my tpf collection album to pick my bag :giggles: and noticed this bag said 'silver hardware'  I knew the Halle Berry has light gold.  So I ran upstairs, grabbed the bag, took her out of the sleeper, and sure enough it's light gold.  So I breathed a little easier, and just changed the info in my album.  I had worked myself into thinking "Now I have to acquire the 'real' Halle Berry."  Yes, too much thought about Bags.  I know.


----------



## uadjit

Cocolo said:
			
		

> Wow never saw this bag before.  I love it.  But the only Rapture I've seen is the one that came out in a limited run with the diagonal zippers on the front about 2 years ago?


Yeah, the name was recycled which is especially weird because the old Rapture is so different than the newer one.

Love your Nikki!


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:


> Today I'm rocking my Black Halle Berry Nikki.  I love the leather on this bag.  Totally confused myself.  I went to my tpf collection album to pick my bag :giggles: and noticed this bag said 'silver hardware'  I knew the Halle Berry has light gold.  So I ran upstairs, grabbed the bag, took her out of the sleeper, and sure enough it's light gold.  So I breathed a little easier, and just changed the info in my album.  I had worked myself into thinking "Now I have to acquire the 'real' Halle Berry."  Yes, too much thought about Bags.  I know.



And I love the way you stay faithful, Cocolo!  That is one gorgeous Nikki.  Whenever I see someone's Nikki it makes me want to immediately switch into one of mine - looks so darn smooshy and comfortable.


----------



## nygrl

Cocolo said:


> Today I'm rocking my Black Halle Berry Nikki.  I love the leather on this bag.  Totally confused myself.  I went to my tpf collection album to pick my bag :giggles: and noticed this bag said 'silver hardware'  I knew the Halle Berry has light gold.  So I ran upstairs, grabbed the bag, took her out of the sleeper, and sure enough it's light gold.  So I breathed a little easier, and just changed the info in my album.  I had worked myself into thinking "Now I have to acquire the 'real' Halle Berry."  Yes, too much thought about Bags.  I know.



Gorgeous!! I kind of regret selling my black Nikki because the leather was so amazing. 

Today I am with my made in NYC bbw mab.


----------



## Esquared72

nygrl said:


> Gorgeous!! I kind of regret selling my black Nikki because the leather was so amazing.
> 
> Today I am with my made in NYC bbw mab.



I wish tPF had a "like" button!!


----------



## nygrl

eehlers said:


> I wish tPF had a "like" button!!



Thank you!!


----------



## sandc

PH MAM.  Never get tired of her.


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Nice luggage Hamilton , e.
> 
> I'm carrying the denim Rapture today and loving it:



I like the look of bubble lamb leather, so unique!



Cocolo said:


> Today I'm rocking my Black Halle Berry Nikki.  I love the leather on this bag.  Totally confused myself.  I went to my tpf collection album to pick my bag :giggles: and noticed this bag said 'silver hardware'  I knew the Halle Berry has light gold.  So I ran upstairs, grabbed the bag, took her out of the sleeper, and sure enough it's light gold.  So I breathed a little easier, and just changed the info in my album.  I had worked myself into thinking "Now I have to acquire the 'real' Halle Berry."  Yes, too much thought about Bags.  I know.



Love love love the black Nikki... the leather on  yours looks luscious! You made me going to carry my black cat Nikki today too 



nygrl said:


> Today I am with my made in NYC bbw mab.



Lovely! I will never get tired of seeing those pics of Made in NYC bags...



sandc said:


> PH MAM.  Never get tired of her.



I am kinda happy to see you have removed all her tassels too  I've always thought that the PH zips looks so much better without tassels. Gorgeous!


----------



## sandc

blackcat777 said:


> I am kinda happy to see you have removed all her tassels too  I've always thought that the PH zips looks so much better without tassels. Gorgeous!



  I remove tassels from all my bags. The only exception was my wine mam with the short finished tassels.


----------



## blackcat777

The black cat Nikki wasn't a good match to my outfit today...so I took Verdes MAM out again.


----------



## gloryanh

My brand-new black mini Nikki w/ antique silver hw! I forgot how much I love mini Nikki's, they fit my 4'11" frame so much better than full size Nikki's... and the leather is TDF! So thick and buttery soft. I'm in love!


----------



## uadjit

Cheating today. I dug out this old Andrea Brueckner Luxembourg bag because it is both water resistant (crinkle patent) and just big enough to fit my text and notebooks + other essentials.


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> Cheating today. I dug out this old Andrea Brueckner Luxembourg bag because it is both water resistant (crinkle patent) and just big enough to fit my text and notebooks + other essentials.



Ooh...I likey!


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> PH MAM.  Never get tired of her.



PH is so delish! PH MAM is on my someday-to-purchase list!


----------



## blackcat777

Lapis Nikki today!


----------



## uadjit

blackcat777 said:


> Lapis Nikki today!


OMG that is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rougevolupte

blackcat777 said:


> Lapis Nikki today!



Gorgeous bag! Love this and your Verdes MAM from a few days ago!


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> OMG that is so gorgeous!!!!



Hi fellow blue bag lover!  
Thank you, lapis leather is great...I'm lovin' it.



rougevolupte said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love this and your Verdes MAM from a few days ago!



Thank you rouge! Hey I just saw your wish list, hope one will come your way really soon!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> PH is so delish! PH MAM is on my someday-to-purchase list!



Thank you!  You won't regret it if you get it.  This bag makes me smile when I look at it.


----------



## lvsweetness

this was one of my very first RM bags.. glazed brown matinee


----------



## nygrl

lvsweetness said:


> this was one of my very first RM bags.. glazed brown matinee
> 
> View attachment 2044861



Cute! I love your pouches!


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into Gradient Wine MAB. Seemed fitting to start February off with a gorgeous, dark red. Love this bag!


----------



## blackcat777

lvsweetness said:


> this was one of my very first RM bags.. glazed brown matinee
> 
> View attachment 2044861



Didn't know that you have a Mattie! 
Is it the glazed Almond?? 



eehlers said:


> Just switched into Gradient Wine MAB. Seemed fitting to start February off with a gorgeous, dark red. Love this bag!


----------



## blackcat777

Finally took the new-to-me Fawn MAM out! So smooshy....


----------



## lvsweetness

blackcat777 said:


> Didn't know that you have a Mattie!
> Is it the glazed Almond??



i didn't know either til a couple days ago lol

i wish the style worked better for me, but im more a mam girl


----------



## clbear

blackcat777 said:


> Finally took the new-to-me Fawn MAM out! So smooshy....




Love this bag so much.


----------



## ReecesPieces

End of the work week.. Used this bag the last 5 days! Ill prob switch into my MAC this weekend..


----------



## Esquared72

Woven taupe MAM. Plan to use this little lovely for the next week.


----------



## gloryanh

eehlers said:


> Woven taupe MAM. Plan to use this little lovely for the next week.



I love it! We're sorta-bag twins, I have this combo in the Flame style. So cute! Wish she'd make more Flames.


----------



## blackcat777

clbear said:


> Love this bag so much.



Thank you clbear  Me too, the Fawn leather is awesome and so light!


----------



## yuki920923

Perf weave MAC!


----------



## nygrl

Switched into my black mini mac two days ago and I've been carrying it ever since.


----------



## veyda

Black basketweave MAM with gold hardware and floral B&W lining. It was a Revolve Clothing special order.


----------



## travelerscloset

Teal alligator MAB


----------



## pamperz

Sage stamp mam


----------



## rycechica1016

Taking her out with me for the first time, my red mam with rghw!


----------



## kaits33

rycechica1016 said:


> Taking her out with me for the first time, my red mam with rghw!



So pretty


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Teal alligator MAB


That is definitely a statement bag! 



pamperz said:


> Sage stamp mam








			
				rycechica1016 said:
			
		

> Taking her out with me for the first time, my red mam with rghw!



So bright and pretty!

I've been wearing my Bal Anthracite Kraft this weekend because I have been running errands all over town and need the space.


----------



## baileyduke

rycechica1016 said:


> Taking her out with me for the first time, my red mam with rghw!
> 
> View attachment 2049184



Love this bag......adding to wishlist!


----------



## rycechica1016

kaits33 said:


> So pretty





uadjit said:


> That is definitely a statement bag!
> 
> 
> 
> So bright and pretty!
> 
> I've been wearing my Bal Anthracite Kraft this weekend because I have been running errands all over town and need the space.





baileyduke said:


> Love this bag......adding to wishlist!



thank u ladies!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm still torn on whether the Lindsay I got at the outlet over the weekend will stay or go (I just can't bring myself to snip off the tag - so that probably means it's not true love ).  In the meantime, I moved into my dear friend...my black/blue zip MAM.  I love, love, love this bag - carrying her is like wearing my favorite pair of comfy jeans.


----------



## nygrl

eehlers said:


> I'm still torn on whether the Lindsay I got at the outlet over the weekend will stay or go (I just can't bring myself to snip off the tag - so that probably means it's not true love ).  In the meantime, I moved into my dear friend...my black/blue zip MAM.  I love, love, love this bag - carrying her is like wearing my favorite pair of comfy jeans.



That leather looks amazing!!


----------



## nygrl

Today, I'm using burnt orange MAC.


----------



## blackcat777

pamperz said:


> Sage stamp mam



Ohhh envy! I would appreciate pictures very much ... pretty please? 



rycechica1016 said:


> Taking her out with me for the first time, my red mam with rghw!
> 
> View attachment 2049184



LOVE this pinkish red! Beautiful  



eehlers said:


> I'm still torn on whether the Lindsay I got at the outlet over the weekend will stay or go (I just can't bring myself to snip off the tag - so that probably means it's not true love ).  In the meantime, I moved into my dear friend...my black/blue zip MAM.  I love, love, love this bag - carrying her is like wearing my favorite pair of comfy jeans.



It is interesting to see your black MAM get more and more smooshy every time I see her!



nygrl said:


> Today, I'm using burnt orange MAC.
> 
> View attachment 2050602



Cute color! Is this one has kiss lining?


----------



## blackcat777

I took out the very old school (2006 spring) Emerald MAB today...love her awesome, smooshy pebbly leather very very much


----------



## nygrl

blackcat777 said:


> Cute color! Is this one has kiss lining?



Thanks! No, this one has the cheetah lining. I think I purchased this one at the 2012 NYC SS.


----------



## rougevolupte

Took out my new-to-me Purple Haze MAM today  But am I the only one who feels like removing all the tassels? lol


----------



## sandc

rougevolupte said:


> Took out my new-to-me Purple Haze MAM today  But am I the only one who feels like removing all the tassels? lol
> 
> View attachment 2051101



Love! We are bag twins.  I removed the tassels on mine because I felt like there was too much going on with them on.  

This is what it looks like. I'm carrying mine today.


----------



## jess12345

eehlers said:


> I'm still torn on whether the Lindsay I got at the outlet over the weekend will stay or go (I just can't bring myself to snip off the tag - so that probably means it's not true love ).  In the meantime, I moved into my dear friend...my black/blue zip MAM.  I love, love, love this bag - carrying her is like wearing my favorite pair of comfy jeans.


eehlers, that bag is beautiful!  Do you ever find that the blue zipper inhibits what you can wear it with or do you love the blue zipper vs. the regular black zipper?  Thanks!  Trying to decide for myself which color will be my first mab!


----------



## Esquared72

jess12345 said:


> eehlers, that bag is beautiful!  Do you ever find that the blue zipper inhibits what you can wear it with or do you love the blue zipper vs. the regular black zipper?  Thanks!  Trying to decide for myself which color will be my first mab!



I love the blue zipper. It never inhibits what I wear because it's such a subtle detail.  I think the little pop of color keeps it from being just another black bag, and it's kind of an RM signature.  I highly recommend it over the plain black zip.  Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## jess12345

eehlers said:


> I love the blue zipper. It never inhibits what I wear because it's such a subtle detail.  I think the little pop of color keeps it from being just another black bag, and it's kind of an RM signature.  I highly recommend it over the plain black zip.  Let us know what you decide!!


Thanks SO much!  Will do


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating today.  I have clipped the tag and Cashmere Patent Lindsey is officially mine.  I went to package her up to return her and got incredibly sad.  I'm finding her to be a great tote for work - can hold a lot and still stay lightweight.  Happy I opted to keep her!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Cheating today.  I have clipped the tag and Cashmere Patent Lindsey is officially mine.  I went to package her up to return her and got incredibly sad.  I'm finding her to be a great tote for work - can hold a lot and still stay lightweight.  Happy I opted to keep her!



Looking good eehlers!  Such a great bag to break your ban for!   

I'm still holding up strong here.  I went to our local luxury mall (where we have pretty much every boutique you can think of like chloe, chanel, hermes, etc) and it was just nice to look at and try on all the pretty bags!  I felt content with what I have in my collection and had zero urges to make any bag purchases.  I do have to say I ended up buying a cute sweater at Nordies that day, but that was it.  So proud of myself.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks uadjit!  It's such a unique color and texture!


uadjit said:


> That is definitely a statement bag!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> Looking good eehlers!  Such a great bag to break your ban for!
> 
> I'm still holding up strong here.  I went to our local luxury mall (where we have pretty much every boutique you can think of like chloe, chanel, hermes, etc) and it was just nice to look at and try on all the pretty bags!  I felt content with what I have in my collection and had zero urges to make any bag purchases.  I do have to say I ended up buying a cute sweater at Nordies that day, but that was it.  So proud of myself.



Thanks!  Since DH bought it for me, I *technically* don't count it as breaking my ban. 

Wow...kudos to you for passing up on buying any bags!!!   I am not sure I'd have the same strength of will...if I could touch and feel them and try them on, I'm not sure I could walk away without taking one home!!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  Since DH bought it for me, I *technically* don't count it as breaking my ban.
> 
> Wow...kudos to you for passing up on buying any bags!!!   I am not sure I'd have the same strength of will...if I could touch and feel them and try them on, I'm not sure I could walk away without taking one home!!




Totally agree!


----------



## kenzibray

So I begged and begged and begged my bf (now fiancé  ) for this bag for Christmas. Which he finally gave into when it came up for the right price  

And today is the first time I've actually worn it. I've been using my plain black mam for sometime out of laziness. But now I'm going to try to use more of my bags.


----------



## blackcat777

kenzibray said:


> So I begged and begged and begged my bf (now fiancé  ) for this bag for Christmas. Which he finally gave into when it came up for the right price
> 
> And today is the first time I've actually worn it. I've been using my plain black mam for sometime out of laziness. But now I'm going to try to use more of my bags.



Hi there bag twin!
Isn't she gorgeous?! I've been carrying this bag on and off since December last year and pleasantly surprised by how versatile it is. Fun bag!


----------



## kenzibray

blackcat777 said:


> Hi there bag twin!
> Isn't she gorgeous?! I've been carrying this bag on and off since December last year and pleasantly surprised by how versatile it is. Fun bag!



I drooled over her for so long before getting her. (okay maybe it wasn't THAT long.. but it felt like forever) 

I honestly can't believe I waited so long before carrying her. She's a head turner that's for sure!


----------



## MAGJES

kenzibray said:


> So I begged and begged and begged my bf (now fiancé  ) for this bag for Christmas. Which he finally gave into when it came up for the right price
> 
> And today is the first time I've actually worn it. I've been using my plain black mam for sometime out of laziness. But now I'm going to try to use more of my bags.



Gorgeous *Python MAM!!!*


----------



## MAGJES

Eggplant MAM with a JC charm in honor of Valentine month .


----------



## rougevolupte

First time out with Grape Alligator MAM


----------



## ReecesPieces

Just got her in the mail yesterday! Wore her today and took her to drinks after work! Stud devote w/gunmetal studs


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> Cheating today.  I have clipped the tag and Cashmere Patent Lindsey is officially mine.  I went to package her up to return her and got incredibly sad.  I'm finding her to be a great tote for work - can hold a lot and still stay lightweight.  Happy I opted to keep her!



i love that bag! you wear her well. glad you kept her!


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:


> i love that bag! you wear her well. glad you kept her!



Thanks! I am, too. The patent leather was great during the rain and sleet we had this past week!


----------



## kenzibray

I've been carrying RM non-stop for probably 6 months. I've been cheating the past few days with my newest purchase : my 1st LV!! Damier Ebene Neverfull. 

Heading out for dinner & drinks with my fiancé.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with handsome Mr. Rocco. Who better to hang out with around Valentine's Day??


----------



## beachgirl38

My Marine MAM w/ silver HW - almost let her go....crazy!  I love this bag so much, what was I thinking?!?  The color is such a unique pretty blue & the silver hw & grey/white striped lining is so complimentary together.  Notice my new "shadow" in the mirror....my new adopted German Shepherd - an awesome dog!  





Nice Rocco Eehlers!!  I love the look of the Rockie/Rocco


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:
			
		

> Cheating with handsome Mr. Rocco. Who better to hang out with around Valentine's Day??



Cayenne is so pretty.  It reminds of Red Hots (the candies).  

@beachgirl - love your marine MAM, too


----------



## kenzibray

beachgirl38 said:


> My Marine MAM w/ silver HW - almost let her go....crazy!  I love this bag so much, what was I thinking?!?  The color is such a unique pretty blue & the silver hw & grey/white striped lining is so complimentary together.  Notice my new "shadow" in the mirror....my new adopted German Shepherd - an awesome dog!
> 
> Nice Rocco Eehlers!!  I love the look of the Rockie/Rocco



Love this!! I saw your listing and considered it!


----------



## rycechica1016

my eggplant mam today!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Cheating with handsome Mr. Rocco. Who better to hang out with around Valentine's Day??



Oooh I love cayenne Rocco! Perfect vday bag!


----------



## kaits33

beachgirl38 said:


> My Marine MAM w/ silver HW - almost let her go....crazy!  I love this bag so much, what was I thinking?!?  The color is such a unique pretty blue & the silver hw & grey/white striped lining is so complimentary together.  Notice my new "shadow" in the mirror....my new adopted German Shepherd - an awesome dog!
> 
> Nice Rocco Eehlers!!  I love the look of the Rockie/Rocco



Marine is TdF!! She looks great on you too.  Your new pup is so cute--what's his/her name?


----------



## beachgirl38

kaits33 said:


> Marine is TdF!! She looks great on you too.  Your new pup is so cute--what's his/her name?



Thank you so much kaits!!  My dog's name is Henry.


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful color *rougevolupte*!  The leather looks soft!


rougevolupte said:


> First time out with Grape Alligator MAM
> View attachment 2054492




Stud devote looks fierce *ReecesPieces*!  Rocker chic!


ReecesPieces said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday! Wore her today and took her to drinks after work! Stud devote w/gunmetal studs




It's lovely *kenzibray*   Looks very classic.


kenzibray said:


> I've been carrying RM non-stop for probably 6 months. I've been cheating the past few days with my newest purchase : my 1st LV!! Damier Ebene Neverfull.
> Heading out for dinner & drinks with my fiancé.




When did you get her *eehlers*?  How could I have missed the reveal of Mr. Rocco?  I love it!  


eehlers said:


> Cheating with handsome Mr. Rocco. Who better to hang out with around Valentine's Day??




I love the silver hw on Marine MAM *beachgirl*!  MAMs are made for you!


beachgirl38 said:


> My Marine MAM w/ silver HW - almost let her go....crazy!  I love this bag so much, what was I thinking?!?  The color is such a unique pretty blue & the silver hw & grey/white striped lining is so complimentary together.  Notice my new "shadow" in the mirror....my new adopted German Shepherd - an awesome dog!
> View attachment 2059107
> 
> Nice Rocco Eehlers!!  I love the look of the Rockie/Rocco




I'm craving for eggplant leather!  It looks chewy!


rycechica1016 said:


> my eggplant mam today!
> View attachment 2060487


----------



## travelerscloset

You thought of letting this gem go? 
I love the way you matched it with the outfit *eehlers*!


eehlers said:


> Cheating today.  I have clipped the tag and Cashmere Patent Lindsey is officially mine.  I went to package her up to return her and got incredibly sad.  I'm finding her to be a great tote for work - can hold a lot and still stay lightweight.  Happy I opted to keep her!





I'm soooo tempted to get me one of this!  It looks gorgeous *kenzibray*!


kenzibray said:


> So I begged and begged and begged my bf (now fiancé  ) for this bag for Christmas. Which he finally gave into when it came up for the right price
> 
> And today is the first time I've actually worn it. I've been using my plain black mam for sometime out of laziness. But now I'm going to try to use more of my bags.





The eggplant leather is out of this world *MAGJES*!


MAGJES said:


> Eggplant MAM with a JC charm in honor of Valentine month .


----------



## legacychristy

My impulse buy: charcoal croc desire! I love her


----------



## kenzibray

travelerscloset said:


> I'm soooo tempted to get me one of this!  It looks gorgeous *kenzibray*!



I highly recommend it! I had never given it a second thought until I saw one in person at a Saks. Then I was hooked and *had* to have one. I just can't wait till mine is broken in a bit.


----------



## clbear

beachgirl38 said:


> My Marine MAM w/ silver HW - almost let her go....crazy!  I love this bag so much, what was I thinking?!?  The color is such a unique pretty blue & the silver hw & grey/white striped lining is so complimentary together.  Notice my new "shadow" in the mirror....my new adopted German Shepherd - an awesome dog!
> 
> View attachment 2059107
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rocco Eehlers!!  I love the look of the Rockie/Rocco



Love the marine!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> When did you get her *eehlers*?  How could I have missed the reveal of Mr. Rocco?  I love it!



LOL - yeah...I got him back in late Nov/early Dec - just in time for my birthday.  Seriously LOVE this bag!  I have a black AW key pouch with black nickel hardware, too, and carry it in every single bag.  I keep ogling the Oyster Rocco, but am determined to maintain my ban!! 

I actually just turned a co-worker onto AW.  She loved the pebbled leather and studs of my Rocco, went on a quest and fell head over heels for the black Diego with brass studs.  Can't wait till you get your Rocco!!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Dooney today...


----------



## lvsweetness

red for v-day


----------



## lvsweetness

MAGJES said:


> Eggplant MAM with a JC charm in honor of Valentine month .


that color is fabulous


----------



## rougevolupte

Navy MAM with me at work yesterday




But cheating today with my Bal Pourpre SGH PT just coz its Valentine's Day  (My forever keeper, I love this bag!)


----------



## Esquared72

rougevolupte said:


> Navy MAM with me at work yesterday
> 
> But cheating today with my Bal Pourpre SGH PT just coz its Valentine's Day



That is some smooshy fabulosity right there!


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:


> red for v-day



Oooh love the color! Which bal red is that?


----------



## lvsweetness

kaits33 said:


> Oooh love the color! Which bal red is that?



thanks! that one is Rouge VIF


----------



## rougevolupte

Oops picture didnt show up


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:


> thanks! that one is Rouge VIF



Gorgeous! Bal makes so many beautiful reds. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## jla84

I was worried it would rain yesterday so I didn't get to take out my gorgeous new MAB. But I brought it today!


----------



## Esquared72

Red Nikki for Valentine's Day!


----------



## lvsweetness

kaits33 said:


> Gorgeous! Bal makes so many beautiful reds. Happy Valentine's Day!



thanks kaits, happy valentine's day to you too


----------



## lvsweetness

rougevolupte said:


> Oops picture didnt show up
> 
> View attachment 2064685



pretty~!


----------



## beachgirl38

jla84 said:


> I was worried it would rain yesterday so I didn't get to take out my gorgeous new MAB. But I brought it today!



The leather looks just gorgeous!!!


----------



## redweddy

rougevolupte said:


> Oops picture didnt show up



Beautiful!!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheatin' again...Coach Alexandra


----------



## travelerscloset

Magenta Croc trim MAM


----------



## blackcat777

rougevolupte said:


> Navy MAM with me at work yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2064241
> 
> 
> But cheating today with my Bal Pourpre SGH PT just coz its Valentine's Day  (My forever keeper, I love this bag!)



Wooo love this one. Is she the Navy Luxe? the leather looks wonderful.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm nuthin' but a lousy cheater...MK Astor Tote today


----------



## AJ1025

Wore my Forever clutch out last night, got lots of compliments


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'm nuthin' but a lousy cheater...MK Astor Tote today



But you cheat so well!  The Astor line is my fave from MK. 

I'm cheating with my military trigger at Fry's


----------



## yuki920923

Perf weave MAC at the mall  
I am often surprised how the color natural goes well with every other color


----------



## uadjit

yuki920923 said:
			
		

> Perf weave MAC at the mall
> I am often surprised how the color natural goes well with every other color



I def love the silver HW with that color.


----------



## yuki920923

uadjit said:


> I def love the silver HW with that color.



Thank you! At first I didn't understand why rm picked silver hardware. Then I realized any other color would just be wrong lol.


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> But you cheat so well!  The Astor line is my fave from MK.
> 
> I'm cheating with my military trigger at Fry's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2069218



The Trigger is one of those bags I've always liked, but never bought. It looks so functional! Love it!


----------



## Esquared72

yuki920923 said:


> Thank you! At first I didn't understand why rm picked silver hardware. Then I realized any other color would just be wrong lol.



I love this color with silver HW. I have a Luggage Hamilton with silver, and you're right...silver just works with this color! Love the perforation - very cool!


----------



## laurenrr

Chocolate mac with cc lining- wore it out in the snow. The more u beat it up the better it looks!


----------



## rougevolupte

blackcat777 said:


> Wooo love this one. Is she the Navy Luxe? the leather looks wonderful.



Yes, I think she's Navy Luxe (wasn't entirely sure as the seller simply identified it as 'Navy'). The leather is smooshy and fabulous, and I'm totally in love with Siggy HW!


----------



## redweddy

Stonewash blue MAM!


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous!  Look at that OS gem!


redweddy said:


> Stonewash blue MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2071468


----------



## Esquared72

Warm Gray MAC for a trip to the grocery store and PetSmart.


----------



## blackcat777

redweddy said:


> Stonewash blue MAM!



Oh redweddy, she is gorgeous! Thanks for the eye candy...


----------



## discoAMOUR

redweddy said:


> Stonewash blue MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2071468



This bag is friggin GORGEOUS!! Wow! Really stunning. Blue is a beautiful wash and the condition is fabulous! Good for you!


----------



## blackcat777

Had been cheating for a while but switched it back to RM this morning! 
The black Cupid with antique silver hardware


----------



## travelerscloset

plum MAB


----------



## madforhandbags

My new green Ascher duffle.  I LOVE it. Took it on its first outing today. 

I've wanted it since I saw it in the 2013 S/S Runway Show.


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:


> This bag is friggin GORGEOUS!! Wow! Really stunning. Blue is a beautiful wash and the condition is fabulous! Good for you!





blackcat777 said:


> Oh redweddy, she is gorgeous! Thanks for the eye candy...





travelerscloset said:


> Gorgeous!  Look at that OS gem!



Thank you ladies!  This is one of the old school bags that reminds me of why I became a Minkette (everything was oh so simple back then!).


----------



## Esquared72

Traveling to Phoenix tomorrow on a butt early flight (7am!) for a three-day business trip. Just switched into my trusty travel sidekick...black/blue zip MAM.


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:


> Traveling to Phoenix tomorrow on a butt early flight (7am!) for a three-day business trip. Just switched into my trusty travel sidekick...black/blue zip MAM.



Ugh. 7 AM. At least Ms. MAM will help keep your eyes open in the morning.


----------



## kaits33

redweddy said:


> Stonewash blue MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2071468



You could post this everyday and I wouldn't get sick of it.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Traveling to Phoenix tomorrow on a butt early flight (7am!) for a three-day business trip. Just switched into my trusty travel sidekick...black/blue zip MAM.



Have a safe trip eehlers!  And as always, love black with blue zip MAM.


----------



## lenie

madforhandbags said:


> My new green Ascher duffle.  I LOVE it. Took it on its first outing today.
> 
> I've wanted it since I saw it in the 2013 S/S Runway Show.


Did you get the mini ascher or the regular sized one? How does the size compare to the mam? Pics please!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Warm Gray MAC for a trip to the grocery store and PetSmart.



These are great for errands. I just love my new one.


----------



## travelerscloset

That Black Cupid with silver hardware looks fierce!  


blackcat777 said:


> Had been cheating for a while but switched it back to RM this morning!
> The black Cupid with antique silver hardware





a 7am flight?... I feel for you eehlers... I'm always cranky during these kinds of flights, lol... and you had the surefire cure! a lovely MAM travel buddy!


eehlers said:


> Traveling to Phoenix tomorrow on a butt early flight (7am!) for a three-day business trip. Just switched into my trusty travel sidekick...black/blue zip MAM.


----------



## madforhandbags

lenie said:


> Did you get the mini ascher or the regular sized one? How does the size compare to the mam? Pics please!


I didn't know the Ascher comes in two sizes.  Mine is 13"W X 7 3/4"H X 8" deep.

Here is a pic of my Ascher next to a MAM.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rougevolupte

First time out with my Black Cat Devote. She's my first and only Devote, but wow! The Devote fits a TON of stuff without looking overstuffed, and wears so comfortably on the shoulder. So easy to get in and out of too!




Here she is stuffed with what I usually carry on a work day - purse organizer with my Bal Pivione Giant Money wallet and other essentials; Bal Vieux Rose Makeup Clutch filled with wet wipes & make-up; black pouch with work ID and phone charger and an A5 sized notebook. Not pictured is my iPad and Kindle Paperwhite, which also fit comfortably in there.


----------



## redweddy

Went to work with my Glazed Espresso Hello Kitty Satchel!  I just love that lining!


----------



## Cheryl24

Carried a royal blue MAC today. Forgot how much I love that style!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Cheryl24 said:


> Carried a royal blue MAC today. Forgot how much I love that style!!



I would love a Royal Blue Mac. They are so pretty.  Couldn't find one in my price range so I settled for a navy.


----------



## lenie

madforhandbags said:


> I didn't know the Ascher comes in two sizes.  Mine is 13"W X 7 3/4"H X 8" deep.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Ascher next to a MAM.  Hope this helps.


Thank you for the picture. It helps to see the size. I think your ascher is the regular size. Thanks again!


----------



## lenie

madforhandbags said:


> I didn't know the Ascher comes in two sizes.  Mine is 13"W X 7 3/4"H X 8" deep.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Ascher next to a MAM.  Hope this helps.


The mini ascher measures 7" x10"x6" according to Shopbop.com.


----------



## missmoz

redweddy said:


> Went to work with my Glazed Espresso Hello Kitty Satchel!  I just love that lining!
> 
> View attachment 2084497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084498



Love HK!  Such a cool bag!


----------



## redweddy

kaits33 said:


> You could post this everyday and I wouldn't get sick of it.





missmoz said:


> Love HK!  Such a cool bag!



Thank you ladies!  These bags from her older days make me fall in love with RM all over again...

Here's another one that went out with me today...

My Mustard Croc Mini mini!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> That Black Cupid with silver hardware looks fierce!



Thanks travelers! 
I've been carrying her for two weeks non stop now. Her leather is getting sooo smooshy! I can't believe that I listed her for sale once....what was I thinking? 



madforhandbags said:


> I didn't know the Ascher comes in two sizes.  Mine is 13"W X 7 3/4"H X 8" deep.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Ascher next to a MAM.  Hope this helps.



LOVE your mint MAM! Stunning color!



rougevolupte said:


> First time out with my Black Cat Devote. She's my first and only Devote, but wow! The Devote fits a TON of stuff without looking overstuffed, and wears so comfortably on the shoulder. So easy to get in and out of too!



ITA with everything you said! I love Devote too~. I don't understand why it got discontinued...?
Your Devote is gorgeous, I love the black cat leather!



redweddy said:


> Went to work with my Glazed Espresso Hello Kitty Satchel!  I just love that lining!



Wow I just can't stop thinking about how much GE leather used on this bag!  Sp


----------



## PattyM

I have been carrying this one the past week. http://imageshack.us/a/img267/9909/dsc03962d.jpg


----------



## Esquared72

Nice to be home (got in from the airport at 1am). Cheating today with Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather looks silky smooth *rougevolupte*!


rougevolupte said:


> First time out with my Black Cat Devote. She's my first and only Devote, but wow! The Devote fits a TON of stuff without looking overstuffed, and wears so comfortably on the shoulder. So easy to get in and out of too!
> View attachment 2084484
> 
> Here she is stuffed with what I usually carry on a work day - purse organizer with my Bal Pivione Giant Money wallet and other essentials; Bal Vieux Rose Makeup Clutch filled with wet wipes & make-up; black pouch with work ID and phone charger and an A5 sized notebook. Not pictured is my iPad and Kindle Paperwhite, which also fit comfortably in there.
> View attachment 2084491




Another classic beauty *redweddy*!  Hello Kitty satchel fits a ton! 
I'm drooling over that spicy lil mustard thing 


redweddy said:


> Went to work with my Glazed Espresso Hello Kitty Satchel!  I just love that lining!
> View attachment 2084497
> 
> View attachment 2084498





redweddy said:


> Thank you ladies!  These bags from her older days make me fall in love with RM all over again...
> Here's another one that went out with me today...
> My Mustard Croc Mini mini!
> View attachment 2086024
> 
> View attachment 2086025
> 
> View attachment 2086026




That D&B looks stunning! 


eehlers said:


> Nice to be home (got in from the airport at 1am). Cheating today with Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## madforhandbags

PattyM said:


> I have been carrying this one the past week. http://imageshack.us/a/img267/9909/dsc03962d.jpg


LOVE that color!


----------



## AJ1025

Calfhair Houndstooth MAM for the past week!


----------



## HavPlenty

Full size dark gray Nikki with silver hardware.  I can't get enough of this bag.


----------



## ilovedior

Soft Gray Full Size Nikki with Silver HW!  I have carried her almost everyday since her arrival!


----------



## HavPlenty

ilovedior said:


> Soft Gray Full Size Nikki with Silver HW!  I have carried her almost everyday since her arrival!



LOL I bet you have. It's so easy. Feels like second skin.


----------



## nygrl

Made in NYC BBW mab today


----------



## HavPlenty

nygrl said:


> Made in NYC BBW mab today



What does BBW stand for?


----------



## nygrl

HavPlenty said:


> What does BBW stand for?



Oh, sorry about that! It stands for black basketweave


----------



## HavPlenty

nygrl said:


> Oh, sorry about that! It stands for black basketweave



Thanks I'm a newbie and don't know all the minkette codes yet.


----------



## redweddy

Cheating with my Bal Coquelicot Day...


----------



## lvsweetness

redweddy said:


> Cheating with my Bal Coquelicot Day...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092950




oh this is beautiful


----------



## jane

Family fun time this morning outdoors, wore my new turquoise mini mac.


----------



## blackcat777

redweddy said:


> Cheating with my Bal Coquelicot Day...
> View attachment 2092950




Love this color!


----------



## blackcat777

Took the Tomato MAM to my Sunday ritual - going to get a wine, a baguette and cheese from my fave local grocery store


----------



## redweddy

lvsweetness said:


> oh this is beautiful





blackcat777 said:


> Love this color!




Thank you ladies!  I love me some red!


----------



## HavPlenty

I love looking at all of you guys pretty bags. They are so beautiful. I love the colors on each and every one of them.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my ultimate HG...Ms. Rock Paraty.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Cheating with my ultimate HG...Ms. Rock Paraty.



You cheat with some lovely bags, lol.


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> I love looking at all of you guys pretty bags. They are so beautiful. I love the colors on each and every one of them.



Still rocking my OS Dark Gray Nikki.


----------



## travelerscloset

Love it *eehlers *
My Iodine Rocco arrived this afternoon!  Will carry it tom 


eehlers said:


> Cheating with my ultimate HG...Ms. Rock Paraty.


----------



## uadjit

OS Royal MAC with a Coach shamrock charm


----------



## travelerscloset

Been cheating with AW Iodine Rocco...


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Been cheating with AW Iodine Rocco...



ooooh Iodine Rocco looks gorgeous on you! How are you liking it? I've always wondered about the Rocco but was concerned how heavy it might be and if it was too "gym bag awkward duffle-ness."  Your pic is tempting me to possibly save for a Rocco down the road. 



eehlers said:


> Cheating with my ultimate HG...Ms. Rock Paraty.



   <------ that says it all. Rock Paraty is TDF!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi kaits 
I had exact the same reservations as yours that's why it took me a while to get one.  I've been always on a look out for a luggage rocco to get it as my 1st.  When I saw the Iodine, I knew I had to have it.  


I'm pleasantly surprised actually with the Rocco. I'm used to carrying a ton and I honestly don't feel it's heavy.  Lol, I guess "heavy" is relative.  Or perhaps my body auto adjusted because my mind wants it 


It does have duffle/gym look but I like the way the 4 corners of the bag fold in front and gives it an entirely different look.  



kaits33 said:


> ooooh Iodine Rocco looks gorgeous on you! How are you liking it? I've always wondered about the Rocco but was concerned how heavy it might be and if it was too "gym bag awkward duffle-ness."  Your pic is tempting me to possibly save for a Rocco down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> <------ that says it all. Rock Paraty is TDF!!


----------



## laurenrr

Carried gradiant wine mab for the first tine today- its my new favorite!


----------



## chayna

Wearing my very first Nikki in Cloud Grey! Just love it! I always get compliments whenever I wear it!


----------



## KaseyHK

been carrying my new burgundy quilted MAB mini to work for 2 days.... i like it more and more day by day ('though i still cannot stand the unpleasant smell).  the crinkled leather is not as bad as i thought. it looks fragile but actually it's very tough. it's still available at amazon and great price there


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Cheated...*




*...Then I came crawling back, like the little hussy that I am...*
Record shopping with Distressed Teal MAC





*See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com
You can click the link in my signature!*


----------



## Cheryl24

Have been carrying my Royal MAC all week.  I spotted several other MAC girls while visiting Houston.  I loved it!


----------



## Threshold

Still wearing this...


----------



## Rocket_girl

beachgirl38 said:


> you can try to condition yours, but trust me, it will break in with use. i even massaged mine (sounds silly!) to soften it up. i scrunched it & smooshed it. yours will definately develop a softer smoosh look. i remember when mine started to look like that & it was within a month of using it. i only sold mine because i was obsessed with chloe's marcie satchel. i now have one & it is my number one fave bag, but my bbw mam was very special. i do have a black woven mam with gold hw & short finished tassels, i love it, but the bright gold seems a tad bling for me. also love the longer finished tassels, silver hw & b&w floral lining of the one i let go. oh well....wish we could have it all, but happy with what i do have



Lol- I massaged mine as well - it really does work. Kind of fun to let the smooshing begin!


----------



## Rocket_girl

The [OS] Grey Lady, loaded for back-to-work


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> The [OS] Grey Lady, loaded for back-to-work




Looooove the OS Dark Grey!! I had been wondering who got that perfect bag off Bonz - lucky you, congrats!


----------



## blackcat777

Happy (belated) St. Pat's ladies!


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> Looooove the OS Dark Grey!! I had been wondering who got that perfect bag off Bonz - lucky you, congrats!



Thank you! She was my first Bonanza purchase, but not my last -- two others en route. Bonanza may prove to be my downfall...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Lipstick MAMM last night  I was pleasantly surprised at how functional this tini-tiny gem is!*


----------



## Rocket_girl

Miss Mattie Lou's official 'first day of school' pic...


----------



## rael

BQP NYC Mac!  Spilled a little coffee on it and it wiped right off!  Love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Lipstick MAMM last night  I was pleasantly surprised at how functional this tini-tiny gem is!*



^That color is HOT! Lovin the textured leather so much!




Rocket_girl said:


> Miss Mattie Lou's official 'first day of school' pic...



^This mattie looks perfect on you!


----------



## Rocket_girl

^^^Travelers- love your mini-mini!

^^Thank you, Disco!

Wearing Miss Mattie again today, but two more Bonz bags are arriving today. The girls may have to duke it out to win rights for tomorrow...


----------



## redweddy

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Lipstick MAMM last night  I was pleasantly surprised at how functional this tini-tiny gem is!*



Love the color on your MAMM!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*! The texture is quite similar to the haze leathers 


discoAMOUR said:


> ^That color is HOT! Lovin the textured leather so much!


 

Thank you *Rocket_girl*!
You wear the matinee so well! I love the outfit too 


Rocket_girl said:


> ^^^Travelers- love your mini-mini!
> 
> ^^Thank you, Disco!
> 
> Wearing Miss Mattie again today, but two more Bonz bags are arriving today. The girls may have to duke it out to win rights for tomorrow...


 

Thank you *redweddy*! It's the perfect shade of red 


redweddy said:


> Love the color on your MAMM!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely *blackcat*!  Perfect green!


blackcat777 said:


> Happy (belated) St. Pat's ladies!


----------



## Rocket_girl

I am a full-on MAB girl, but on a no-meeting day, MAM does the job:


----------



## wanderingrach

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Lipstick MAMM last night  I was pleasantly surprised at how functional this tini-tiny gem is!*



Oh wow this is absolutely lovely! A beautiful colour, love it!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Last debut of the week- black MAB/ gold/ cheetah re-homed from MySophie


----------



## Rocket_girl

Smooshily packed. Posing proudly for 'first day of school" pic:


----------



## Rocket_girl

Rocket_girl said:


> Last debut of the week- black MAB/ gold/ cheetah re-homed from MySophie



Correction: Black MAB re-homed from Bridgit66, who was amazing every step of the way. In the face of chaos, hilarity ensued. This was the most fun I have ever had buying a bag, and I've bought many (new rather than pre-loved). It was one Of her sisters that came from MySophie...


----------



## MAGJES

Rocket_girl said:


> Last debut of the week- black MAB/ gold/ cheetah re-homed from MySophie



Nice score. You look great!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> Lovely *blackcat*!  Perfect green!



Thanks travelers!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Lipstick MAMM last night  I was pleasantly surprised at how functional this tini-tiny gem is!*



How cute! You've made me miss my MAMM... lipstick leather is beautiful  Congrats!



Rocket_girl said:


> I am a full-on MAB girl, but on a no-meeting day, MAM does the job:



Wow look at this pebbly leather! Yum!


----------



## blackcat777

With my black cat linear stud Nikki last night


----------



## uadjit

Cheating with PS SKA and my lovely Pine Bal wallet which I can't stop taking pictures of.


----------



## nygrl

Carrying my new black MAC with blue zipper!


----------



## Threshold

Wow....  I am really impressed by all the lovely RM bags here!  Today I carried/wore this little crossbody MAC Bombe:


----------



## ilovedior

blackcat777 said:


> With my black cat linear stud Nikki last night



That is one sexy bag!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cheating!  With violet mama and baby


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cheating with mama and baby violet


----------



## Snugbugnyc

sorry for quadruple post!  iphone buggout!  :/


----------



## uadjit

Snugbugnyc said:


> sorry for quadruple post!  iphone buggout!  :/


 No worries. Just more cuteness.  :blossom:


----------



## missmoz

I've been carrying my made in NYC black MAM w/RG hardware non stop since sometime in Dec/Jan.  OMG I love this bag and I honestly think I can purge the 3 other MAMs I have just because I dont see myself using any other MAM.  This is my ultimate RM everyday bag.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

uadjit said:


> No worries. Just more cuteness.  :blossom:


oh thank you!  lol


----------



## travelerscloset

*These kept me company during the work week* 

*Wine Iguana Trip MAM*







*Old School Sage Stamped MAB*





*Burgundy Quilted MAM*


----------



## Rocket_girl

Travelers - beautiful!!! 

Today is debut for last week's deal from Bluefly. Leather is much softer and delicious than I expected from the stock photo- and more of a purple than a royal blue. I am happy to see RM move on from the polka dot lining, yet I love it in this color bag (if only it could be grey pinstripe...). First pic shows the deep color...


----------



## Rocket_girl

... This one shows the baby-soft smooshy-ness:


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> *These kept me company during the work week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old School Sage Stamped MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burgundy Quilted MAM*


 Sage stamped MAB


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> *These kept me company during the work week*
> 
> *Wine Iguana Trip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old School Sage Stamped MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burgundy Quilted MAM*


you got a bunch of cute and interesting companions!


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> ... This one shows the baby-soft smooshy-ness:


congrats on your new addition to your collection! 
i don't like the polka dot lining but on this bag it matches the color nicely.


----------



## blackcat777

ilovedior said:


> That is one sexy bag!!



Thanks dior! I love this bag very much


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *These kept me company during the work week*
> 
> *Wine Iguana Trip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old School Sage Stamped MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burgundy Quilted MAM*



Haaaa travelers, it is always nice to see your sage stamped MA!!!



Rocket_girl said:


> ... This one shows the baby-soft smooshy-ness:


----------



## Esquared72

It's shameful that I haven't carried an RM in a long time. I plan to switch to a MAM at some point soon, but have absolutely fallen in love with my Coach Poppy Colorblock Hallie. I can't tear myself away - love the leather, colors, size, and functionality. So...I continue to cheat.

View attachment 2119606


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> *These kept me company during the work week*
> 
> *Wine Iguana Trip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old School Sage Stamped MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burgundy Quilted MAM*



I can't pick just one, so I'm going to drool over them all.


----------



## ann.nguyen

Wore my pale grey MAC today.


----------



## blackcat777

Black MAM with gunmetal hardware!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies  my day ain't complete without a dose of RM, lol.


uadjit said:


> Sage stamped MAB





KaseyHK said:


> you got a bunch of cute and interesting companions!





blackcat777 said:


> Haaaa travelers, it is always nice to see your sage stamped MA!!!





kaits33 said:


> I can't pick just one, so I'm going to drool over them all.





That looks fierce *blackcat*!  So beautiful  


blackcat777 said:


> Black MAM with gunmetal hardware!





This lady's a lovely *eehlers*!


eehlers said:


> It's shameful that I haven't carried an RM in a long time. I plan to switch to a MAM at some point soon, but have absolutely fallen in love with my Coach Poppy Colorblock Hallie. I can't tear myself away - love the leather, colors, size, and functionality. So...I continue to cheat.
> 
> View attachment 2119606


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the matte look of the leather *Rocket_girl * The perfect shade of blue, IMO.


Rocket_girl said:


> Travelers - beautiful!!!
> 
> Today is debut for last week's deal from Bluefly. Leather is much softer and delicious than I expected from the stock photo- and more of a purple than a royal blue. I am happy to see RM move on from the polka dot lining, yet I love it in this color bag (if only it could be grey pinstripe...). First pic shows the deep color...


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> ... This one shows the baby-soft smooshy-ness:


 
beautiful


----------



## DoxieMom

MAC and I are ready for some serious shopping today!


----------



## DoxieMom

And we're off!  Lucy approves!


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> Cheating!  With violet mama and baby
> View attachment 2117372



Baby is cute too cute! 



travelerscloset said:


> That looks fierce *blackcat*!  So beautiful



Thank you travelers, you are always so sweet!



DoxieMom said:


> And we're off!  Lucy approves!



I've been curious about this bombe's material - is woven part lether or fabric? 
Have a fun shopping!


----------



## Threshold

DoxieMom said:


> And we're off!  Lucy approves!



I've been eying this Bombe, and would also like to know what the materials are.  TIA!


----------



## DoxieMom

Threshold said:


> I've been eying this Bombe, and would also like to know what the materials are.  TIA!


You know, even though it is mine, I still can't tell what it is made of.  It says leather, but it is more like wool.  I am thinking it may be to wintery for me and may have to change into something else for spring.  Would love to know if anyone else owns this MAC?  How do I care for it?


----------



## Restore724

*My 1st MAB MINI.*
Lipstick red leather with glaze texture, gold hardware and polka dot lining


----------



## uadjit

Cheating(again) with White Bal Day on a lovely Easter weekend.


----------



## kenzibray

It's been awhile since I've carried an RM. Ever since I've found my new love - LV. but today I went back. Heading out to watch one of my friends bands. Needed a crossbody so here is my Ikat black straw MAC. This was the first RM I ever bought. The one that started it all. 

I'm also wearing my RM double heart necklace.


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> It's been awhile since I've carried an RM. Ever since I've found my new love - LV. but today I went back. Heading out to watch one of my friends bands. Needed a crossbody so here is my Ikat black straw MAC. This was the first RM I ever bought. The one that started it all.
> 
> I'm also wearing my RM double heart necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2122172


looking great!
btw, you look 80% like my colleague!


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> looking great!
> btw, you look 80% like my colleague!



Thank you!! Lol and you know they say everyone has a doppelgänger somewhere in the world


----------



## Rocket_girl

kenzibray said:


> It's been awhile since I've carried an RM. Ever since I've found my new love - LV. but today I went back. Heading out to watch one of my friends bands. Needed a crossbody so here is my Ikat black straw MAC. This was the first RM I ever bought. The one that started it all.
> 
> I'm also wearing my RM double heart necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2122172




Hot! Love how your phone case matches your MAC!


----------



## HavPlenty

Old school tangerine MAM.


----------



## madforhandbags

First outing with my Mint MAM.


----------



## uadjit

madforhandbags said:


> First outing with my Mint MAM.


 Cute!


----------



## DoxieMom

She just arrived!  Love it!  Love it!  Love it!  Gonna fill her right now!


----------



## HavPlenty

Bronze tan metallic nikki. I love this bag so much.


----------



## redweddy

Stonewash Back Nikki (love, love, love)


----------



## Esquared72

My Butter beauty...
View attachment 2125573


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:


> My Butter beauty...
> View attachment 2125573



This looks so squishy! 

I am cheating (again) with the PS SKA in Bronze.  I haven't been carrying RM bags much at all lately *blush*


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> This looks so squishy!
> 
> I am cheating (again) with the PS SKA in Bronze.  I haven't been carrying RM bags much at all lately *blush*



She's a smooshy delight. 

I hear ya on the cheating - this is my first RM I've carried in a long time.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

I caught the bal bug so I've been a cheater for a while.  It may still be freezing out but im ready for spring!


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee



Love the wallet with it. Ahhh...that fab Jade leather...


----------



## Denverite

redweddy said:


> Stonewash Back Nikki (love, love, love)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125330





eehlers said:


> My Butter beauty...
> View attachment 2125573





travelerscloset said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee



The leather on those bags look amazing!! I just love that stonewash black Nikki...what lining does it have?

I haven't carried RM in a while, but today I broke out one of my faves...Black Cat MAB


----------



## uadjit

Denverite said:


> The leather on those bags look amazing!! I just love that stonewash black Nikki...what lining does it have?
> 
> I haven't carried RM in a while, but today I broke out one of my faves...Black Cat MAB


 She's so preeettyyyyyy.


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee


nice color of your mattie! btw, i have this RL wallet too but i switched to Prada some years back.


----------



## redweddy

Denverite said:


> The leather on those bags look amazing!! I just love that stonewash black Nikki...what lining does it have?
> 
> I haven't carried RM in a while, but today I broke out one of my faves...Black Cat MAB



It has the black and white floral lining! 
This is the type of leather that keeps me looking at RM still...
The Black Cat leather is the same


----------



## redweddy

Snugbugnyc said:


> I caught the bal bug so I've been a cheater for a while.  It may still be freezing out but im ready for spring!
> View attachment 2126235



I love this color!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Snugbugnyc said:


> I caught the bal bug so I've been a cheater for a while.  It may still be freezing out but im ready for spring!
> View attachment 2126235



^Absolutely Stunning. The color, the leather...WOW!




travelerscloset said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee



Gosh this leather looks so scrumptious!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Absolutely Stunning. The color, the leather...WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh this leather looks so scrumptious!



Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

Taupe Nikki.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Royal Croc 3-Zip Rocker. I love it. I'm not selling this baby anymore. What was I thinking? It's such an amazing alternative to a MAC. It's weighs almost nothing, so my shoulders feel grateful at the end of the day! I think I may have to get a couple more of these rockers. I never really wore mine til this week. No it will be my go-to small bag.


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> Royal Croc 3-Zip Rocker. I love it. I'm not selling this baby anymore. What was I thinking? It's such an amazing alternative to a MAC. It's weighs almost nothing, so my shoulders feel grateful at the end of the day! I think I may have to get a couple more of these rockers. I never really wore mine til this week. No it will be my go-to small bag.
> 
> View attachment 2135279


nice color and love this old hardware


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Taupe Nikki.


am also wearing Nikki today but no camera around so will post the pic later


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> am also wearing Nikki today but no camera around so will post the pic later


 
I took all my pics on the weekend and then uploaded them to photo bucket yesterday. It can be a chore sometimes. I guess I'll get around to upgrading my phone so I can make the process easier on myself.


----------



## KaseyHK

i'm wearing my Nikki today. it's semi-full so it looks better now


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> i'm wearing my Nikki today. it's semi-full so it looks better now


 
Ooh pretty color purple. What is it called?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Stopped by a local food chain for some "pasalubong" for the kiddos *


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> *Stopped by a local food chain for some "pasalubong" for the kiddos *


 

Beautiful bag there.  Love the color and the finished tassels. Leather looks amazing.


----------



## KaseyHK

i'm not sure what it is called. it came without the tag or dustbag and i've tried to browse photos like crazy to find the color but still not sure what it is. it could be jammi purple or the old concord or violet.




HavPlenty said:


> Ooh pretty color purple. What is it called?



gorgeous bag again! you have a great collection of beautiful and stunning bags. i'm so jeeeeeeeeealous 



travelerscloset said:


> *Stopped by a local food chain for some "pasalubong" for the kiddos *


----------



## mdlcal28

Well, I went to work this morning with my coffee/almond Nikki, but I came home with a new to me GORGEOUS DARK DARK OLIVE NIKKI!! Its so dark its almost black. I will post a pic tommorrow.
Its so funny....when I found TPF in 2006, it was because of RM....I started with a Sage MAM...then MABS, Nikkis, MACs, the gamut..........And then I discovered Tods and BV............heck of a step up.....but here I am 7 years later - all the Tods, Mulberrys, BVs all gone...........I have one Elena Ghisellini (Givenchy), one Longchamp Leather Legende, one LePliage and 4 Nikkis!! It took alot of time and money to discover that I always have been and always will be a Hobo girl!
I have all I need. My purse fetish is over...........I have black ink, the glazed bluish gray (dont know the exact color name - anyone?), my coffee/almond and now my olive Nikki....I AM HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
I dont even miss my Navy Luxe or Wine Signature Nikkis..............although I wished I still had them, my color palette will go with my entire wardrobe now..........
I am forever a Minkette! To heck with all the other overly expensive bags!


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> nice color and love this old hardware



Thanks babe...I love the old hardware so much. Wish RM didn't change it. It' looks so substantial compared to the new, thinner hardware. 



KaseyHK said:


> i'm wearing my Nikki today. it's semi-full so it looks better now



Ok, wait, this color-block Nikki is haute!!! That purple color is very pretty. I'm not even a fan of purple, but RM's purple bags make me swoon!!! You can't help but love 'em all!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Stopped by a local food chain for some "pasalubong" for the kiddos *



Woman, you know this bag makes everyone on here melt! It's too damn pretty!!!

BTW, did you pick me up something to eat too? I'm starving!


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks babe...I love the old hardware so much. Wish RM didn't change it. It' looks so substantial compared to the new, thinner hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, wait, this color-block Nikki is haute!!! That purple color is very pretty. I'm not even a fan of purple, but RM's purple bags make me swoon!!! You can't help but love 'em all!


thanks babes for your comment  
and guess what. when i decided to buy my first RM bag, i told myself that'd be the ONLY one i would keep and no more (i rarely own more than 2 bags of the same brand). but after reading and seeing more i realized i wanted more than 2 and now i got over 7 (and 3 more on the way). i dunno what's happened to me  i just know i feel happy with them next to me


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> thanks babes for your comment
> and guess what. when i decided to buy my first RM bag, i told myself that'd be the ONLY one i would keep and no more (i rarely own more than 2 bags of the same brand). but after reading and seeing more i realized i wanted more than 2 and now i got over 7 (and 3 more on the way)._ i dunno what's happened to me _ i just know i feel happy with them next to me


 
I know the feeling.


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> thanks babes for your comment
> and guess what. when i decided to buy my first RM bag, i told myself that'd be the ONLY one i would keep and no more (i rarely own more than 2 bags of the same brand). but after reading and seeing more i realized i wanted more than 2 and now i got over 7 (and 3 more on the way). i dunno what's happened to me  i just know i feel happy with them next to me



YAY!  You've been bitten!!! Cheers!


----------



## Esquared72

I've been cheating for the past week with my Coach Textured Leather Duffle.  I adore this bag and I'm becoming quite obsessed with Coach's textured leather.  It has a slight bit of glaze to it that works wonders in wet weather - she held up amazingly in the downpour I encountered walking from the parking garage to my office this morning.

And just look at that smoosh!!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

mdlcal28 said:


> Well, I went to work this morning with my coffee/almond Nikki, but I came home with a new to me GORGEOUS DARK DARK OLIVE NIKKI!! Its so dark its almost black. I will post a pic tommorrow.
> Its so funny....when I found TPF in 2006, it was because of RM....I started with a Sage MAM...then MABS, Nikkis, MACs, the gamut..........And then I discovered Tods and BV............heck of a step up.....but here I am 7 years later - all the Tods, Mulberrys, BVs all gone...........I have one Elena Ghisellini (Givenchy), one Longchamp Leather Legende, one LePliage and 4 Nikkis!! It took alot of time and money to discover that I always have been and always will be a Hobo girl!
> I have all I need. My purse fetish is over...........I have black ink, the glazed bluish gray (dont know the exact color name - anyone?), my coffee/almond and now my olive Nikki....I AM HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
> I dont even miss my Navy Luxe or Wine Signature Nikkis..............although I wished I still had them, my color palette will go with my entire wardrobe now..........
> I am forever a Minkette! To heck with all the other overly expensive bags!



LOL- the prodigal daughter found her way home. Welcome back


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> I've been cheating for the past week with my Coach Textured Leather Duffle. I adore this bag and I'm becoming quite obsessed with Coach's textured leather. It has a slight bit of glaze to it that works wonders in wet weather - she held up amazingly in the downpour I encountered walking from the parking garage to my office this morning.
> 
> And just look at that smoosh!!!


 
Is that British Tan? I love the coach duffles. My sister got a black one off ebay. Hers looks like a bucket but it is pretty. Hers only has 1 pocket on the inside. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## HavPlenty

I am rocking my new to me nautical blue MAM today. Pics later.


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> Is that British Tan? I love the coach duffles. My sister got a black one off ebay. Hers looks like a bucket but it is pretty. Hers only has 1 pocket on the inside. That would drive me nuts.



It's actually just called "Brown". LOL. It's similar to british tan and cognac, though. I love the textured ones as they have two exterior pockets. So convenient!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> It's actually just called "Brown". LOL. It's similar to british tan and cognac, though. I love the textured ones as they have two exterior pockets. So convenient!


 
Oh okay.  This looks lovely. I think I want a duffle. Is that OS coach leather?


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> Oh okay.  This looks lovely. I think I want a duffle. Is that OS coach leather?



I actually bought it late last year - it's part of the new Legacy line. Quite a few of the textured leather bags have been at the outlets recently. Big savings! I got my textured leather Graphite Candace for 50% off!


----------



## Restore724

*MAB MINI lipstick red*


----------



## blackcat777

^^ beautiful! loving the lipstick red color lately... leather is quite nice 

Distressed black grommet Devote accompanied with me to the airport last week - I have been carrying her nonstop until today


----------



## HavPlenty

blackcat777 said:


> ^^ beautiful! loving the lipstick red color lately... leather is quite nice
> 
> Distressed black grommet Devote accompanied with me to the airport last week - I have been carrying her nonstop until today


 
I love this bag! Is it heavy?


----------



## finer_woman

KaseyHK said:


> i'm not sure what it is called. it came without the tag or dustbag and i've tried to browse photos like crazy to find the color but still not sure what it is. it could be jammi purple or the old concord or violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bag again! you have a great collection of beautiful and stunning bags. i'm so jeeeeeeeeealous



I have NEVER seen this combo in a nikki and I've followed RM for at least 4 years now. Maybe it was a factory sample and you have a one of a kind!


----------



## finer_woman

KaseyHK said:


> i'm wearing my Nikki today. it's semi-full so it looks better now



What lining does it have?


----------



## KaseyHK

it's def not from the store. so i guess it's a sample (sometimes you can find the most weird looking samples). mine has the brown cheetah lining. and the leather is thick and chewy and it looks like coated with a layer of wax. 



finer_woman said:


> I have NEVER seen this combo in a nikki and I've followed RM for at least 4 years now. Maybe it was a factory sample and you have a one of a kind!


----------



## blackcat777

HavPlenty said:


> I love this bag! Is it heavy?



Thanks HP  This is one of my go-to bags!
And to answer your question - no, not really. It weighs about the same as my OS Almond MAB and the black cupid - approx. 2.86 lbs (yes I just weighed them!:lolots!
It is a big bag ( 14"L x 12"H x 7"D) so I make her quite heavy sometimes, though.


----------



## travelerscloset

Emerald MAB


----------



## blackcat777

Love your emerald MAB travelers 

Tangerine MAM - on the way back from local farmers market. Gotta love spring!


----------



## HavPlenty

blackcat777 said:


> Love your emerald MAB travelers
> 
> Tangerine MAM - on the way back from local farmers market. Gotta love spring!


 
Looking good!


----------



## dactful

my mini mac with juicy charm shopping with the bf


----------



## Cocolo

KaseyHK said:


> i'm wearing my Nikki today. it's semi-full so it looks better now





KaseyHK said:


> i'm not sure what it is called. it came without the tag or dustbag and i've tried to browse photos like crazy to find the color but still not sure what it is. it could be jammi purple or the old concord or violet.
> 
> gorgeous bag again! you have a great collection of beautiful and stunning bags. i'm so jeeeeeeeeealous



What is the lining?  It looks Soooooooo much like my Violet.  It has the same style hdwr, and if it is the birdie lining, I am sure that's it.

It doesn't look at all like my Jammin Purple.  And if it's not the Birdle Violet, if it has the black and white Dash lining, it could be the Concord.  I have that in the Mab. Come to think of it, the color of the hardware looks more like the antique brass that is on my condord, so you just might have one of those.  Another great purple.

Here's my Violet: (which I'm wearing today btw)





Here's the Concord (got it the same Christmas as my Nikki) - they were my first 2 designer bags.






And here is my Jammin (really doubt yours is Jammin but there's one on Ebay  if you're looking)






So, Kasey, which do you think you have?

RTA:
Ok, just took another look at yours, the hdware isn't the antique brass, looks just like my gold on the violet nikki.  With All my purples, the Violet and the Jammin are my favorites.  I really think you have violet.   I just missed out on a full MAB in the same V.


----------



## Cocolo

travelerscloset said:


> Emerald MAB



Oh Traveler, you know I try and stay away from your pictures of bags.  I always feel a sudden need for a bag like what every you have posted.  I love your style of photography.  You and others.  Mine always is "Ok, here's my bag"  

I love your Emerald MAB.


----------



## Cocolo

Snugbugnyc said:


> I caught the bal bug so I've been a cheater for a while.  It may still be freezing out but im ready for spring!
> View attachment 2126235



Sigh, this is truly the most beautiful bag I have seen.  What is the color? Is it Magenta?  It looks like such a bright purple.  I love this.


----------



## Cocolo

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks babe...I love the old hardware so much. Wish RM didn't change it. It' looks so substantial compared to the new, thinner hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, wait, this *color-block Nikki* is haute!!! That purple color is very pretty. I'm not even a fan of purple, but RM's purple bags make me swoon!!! You can't help but love 'em all!



I can't find a color block nikki in this thread.  Help, so this lost girl can see a color block Nikki?


----------



## KaseyHK

gorgeous bags you've got there!! thanks so much for sharing part of your purple collection with me 

i also tend to think mine is violet based on the color, the texture of the leather and hardware (yes it's shiny gold). but the lining is not birdie, it's cheetah. so i believe it's a factory sample (it's the only one but there's another one in light blue too and i think it's baby blue) which stays in the factory that somehow reached my hand at last 

i have been eyeing the Purple Haze Nikki (just photos ) but i'm pretty sure the PH line in NWT/ EUC condition is rare to find now.

i'm not sure how often the vintage bags come available on eBay or Bon but i do wish you will find your dream violet MAB and Mattie soon! 



Cocolo said:


> What is the lining?  It looks Soooooooo much like my Violet.  It has the same style hdwr, and if it is the birdie lining, I am sure that's it.
> 
> It doesn't look at all like my Jammin Purple.  And if it's not the Birdle Violet, if it has the black and white Dash lining, it could be the Concord.  I have that in the Mab. Come to think of it, the color of the hardware looks more like the antique brass that is on my condord, so you just might have one of those.  Another great purple.
> 
> Here's my Violet: (which I'm wearing today btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Concord (got it the same Christmas as my Nikki) - they were my first 2 designer bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my Jammin (really doubt yours is Jammin but there's one on Ebay  if you're looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Kasey, which do you think you have?
> 
> RTA:
> Ok, just took another look at yours, the hdware isn't the antique brass, looks just like my gold on the violet nikki.  With All my purples, the Violet and the Jammin are my favorites.  I really think you have violet.   I just missed out on a full MAB in the same V.


----------



## KaseyHK

you guys got a bunch of awesome bags. they look so nice and pretty!



travelerscloset said:


> Emerald MAB





blackcat777 said:


> Love your emerald MAB travelers
> 
> Tangerine MAM - on the way back from local farmers market. Gotta love spring!





dactful said:


> View attachment 2142079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini mac with juicy charm shopping with the bf


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Emerald MAB



Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> Love your emerald MAB travelers
> 
> Tangerine MAM - on the way back from local farmers market. Gotta love spring!



Love tangerine MAM--and the front-seat-of-the-car shot!  Pretty flowers too!


----------



## blackcat777

HavPlenty said:


> Looking good!



Thank you HP! I believe we are bag twins? 



kaits33 said:


> Love tangerine MAM--and the front-seat-of-the-car shot!  Pretty flowers too!



Hi kaits, thanks! The passenger seat has becoming almost only location where I take pictures of my own bag :shame: I always forget to take pic until I get back in the car. haha.
My BF hates this new habit of mine - he'd got kicked out from my car many times to pass the seat over to my beloved bags  (so bag picture taking is not allowed in his car)


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> Emerald MAB


 
Stunner!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cocolo said:


> Sigh, this is truly the most beautiful bag I have seen.  What is the color? Is it Magenta?  It looks like such a bright purple.  I love this.



Hey Coco! This is Amethyst.  It is beautiful  I just sold it!  haha.  I wish i would have known you would be interested.


----------



## Cocolo

Snugbugnyc said:


> Hey Coco! This is Amethyst.  It is beautiful  I just sold it!  haha.  I wish i would have known you would be interested.





Thank youf for the color name.  Now I know what I am going to search for.  Truly gorgeous bag.  If it is meant to be, I have learned it will happen.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> I can't find a color block nikki in this thread.  Help, so this lost girl can see a color block Nikki?



I'm so late to the game babe! So sorry. I've been MIA!

It was Kasey's pretty purple Nikki with and black trim! I downloaded and attached her picture.



KaseyHK said:


> i'm wearing my Nikki today. it's semi-full so it looks better now


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks for this.  Now I really feel like a dolt!  I was looking extensively at this bag and never noticed the black trim.  Gorgeous bag.  When I heard color Block, I thought Panel of one color, panel of another, different trim, different bottom, that kind of thing.  I love Kasey's Nikki.  

How is everything Disco?  You've missed a few open bars at the Bish thread.  

thanks again.




discoAMOUR said:


> I'm so late to the game babe! So sorry. I've been MIA!
> 
> It was Kasey's pretty purple Nikki with and black trim! I downloaded and attached her picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147630


----------



## blackcat777

2010 Dark Grey MAC with gunmetal hardware!


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> 2010 Dark Grey MAC with gunmetal hardware!



Wow -coveting your MAC, black cat twin. she's beautiful!


----------



## Heart Star

I just posted a new reveal thread for this, but I'm excited so here we go....
Large affair in silver! Love it!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

I've packed into the only RM I still have.
Metallic Taupe Cupid


----------



## travelerscloset

Old school Chocolate basketweave MAM...


----------



## Esquared72

Sorry, Rebecca...I'm still cheating...:shame:


----------



## Snugbugnyc

In the daylight one can see the pretty leather better


----------



## laurenrr

blackcat777 said:


> 2010 Dark Grey MAC with gunmetal hardware!


So cool! Love this one


----------



## laurenrr

travelerscloset said:


> Old school Chocolate basketweave MAM...


Gorgeous. I dont carry bags with white but id want this just to admire it!


----------



## Restore724

*MAC MINI* 
Holds small cosmetic case(pens, lipstick, iphone headset, misc store cards, eyedrops, small misc stuff)
coach kisslock card case wallet
compact camera 
in 2 pockets I put iphone, keys, lipgloss.


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> Wow -coveting your MAC, black cat twin. she's beautiful!



Thank you Rocket  I just love love love 2007 and 2010 Dark Grey leathers! They are both TDF - I believe that we are OS Dark Grey MA twins though mine is MAM 



laurenrr said:


> So cool! Love this one



Hi & thanks laurenrr!


----------



## blackcat777

Heart Star said:


> I just posted a new reveal thread for this, but I'm excited so here we go....
> Large affair in silver! Love it!!



Cool! I love me a metallic large affair just like yours this summer...



travelerscloset said:


> Old school Chocolate basketweave MAM...



OMG look at that pebbly thick OS leather...
And the basketweave stamping on this MAM is the best!



eehlers said:


> Sorry, Rebecca...I'm still cheating...:shame:



Lovely color!



Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2150706
> 
> In the daylight one can see the pretty leather better



Love the metallic taupe color on Cupid Snugbug  Leather looks amazingly smooshy too...



Restore724 said:


> *MAC MINI*
> Holds small cosmetic case(pens, lipstick, iphone headset, misc store cards, eyedrops, small misc stuff)
> coach kisslock card case wallet
> compact camera
> in 2 pockets I put iphone, keys, lipgloss.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2150706
> 
> In the daylight one can see the pretty leather better



Like champagne! Beautiful!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:


> Cool! I love me a metallic large affair just like yours this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG look at that pebbly thick OS leather...
> And the basketweave stamping on this MAM is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the metallic taupe color on Cupid Snugbug  Leather looks amazingly smooshy too...
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> Thanks for this.  Now I really feel like a dolt!  I was looking extensively at this bag and never noticed the black trim.  Gorgeous bag.  When I heard color Block, I thought Panel of one color, panel of another, different trim, different bottom, that kind of thing.  I love Kasey's Nikki.
> 
> How is everything Disco?  You've missed a few open bars at the Bish thread.
> 
> thanks again.



OMG I KNOW!!! I need those open bars! Badly! I've been really busy with the whole job thing and sorting out my life out at home. It's intense. I'll be back soon. I just have to get some things taken care of. As soon as I hit the forum, like 8 hours pass by and it feels like 8 mins. I get so lost in here! It's bad for me right now. I miss ya'll though!!! Give all the chicas kisses for me.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

travelerscloset said:


> Old school Chocolate basketweave MAM...


 
Nice! I like your purse.


----------



## PattyM

finally wearing the white mab mini bombe.  it is sunny in seattle today!


----------



## Esquared72

Guess who's finally switched into an RM? 
Here's red Nikki with silver HW...
View attachment 2154115


----------



## HavPlenty

double cream OS Nikki.  Really not sure of the color. Just a guess. This was a project bag I bought dirt cheap. Was gonna dye it. However, once I cleaned it up, I couldn't believe how beautiful the leather was on this bag. No way I could ever dye it now.  It cleaned up nicely.


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Guess who's finally switched into an RM?
> Here's red Nikki with silver HW...
> View attachment 2154115



Love this red shade, eehlers!



HavPlenty said:


> double cream OS Nikki.  Really not sure of the color. Just a guess. This was a project bag I bought dirt cheap. Was gonna dye it. However, once I cleaned it up, I couldn't believe how beautiful the leather was on this bag. No way I could ever dye it now.  It cleaned up nicely.



WOW - HP, you have a rare gorgeous here...
I think that your Nikki is the double cream, too. 
Seem you did a great restoring job


----------



## HavPlenty

blackcat777 said:


> Love this red shade, eehlers!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - HP, you have a rare gorgeous here...
> I think that your Nikki is the double cream, too.
> Seem you did a great restoring job


 
Thanks Blackcat! I feel like I unearthed a treasure. It was really dirty on the outside. The inside was fine. I cleaned it with some Lexol and put some meltonian leather balm on it. Just think I was gonna dye it blue.   I don't really care for white bags but I couldn't do it. The leather on this bag is amazing.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> double cream OS Nikki.  Really not sure of the color. Just a guess. This was a project bag I bought dirt cheap. Was gonna dye it. However, once I cleaned it up, I couldn't believe how beautiful the leather was on this bag. No way I could ever dye it now.  It cleaned up nicely.


your Nikki looks great and new, good job!  i like this siggy clasp more than the new one. pls post the "before" photo 

is it the same as this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

the seller listed it as Cream Ivory. it looks so nice inside out


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> your Nikki looks great and new, good job!  i like this siggy clasp more than the new one. pls post the "before" photo
> 
> is it the same as this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> the seller listed it as Cream Ivory. it looks so nice inside out


 
I didn't take a before pic. I was too anxious to clean it. 

But no that's not the bag listed there. I got this a while ago way cheaper. That bag is new with tags for a good price. The bag I bought is definitely used.


----------



## doi

Yesterday...

The pretty front and beautiful backside of my SO BBW MAM with Matte Black HW and Red Zipper Track.

I love her so.


----------



## Rocket_girl

doi said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> The pretty front and beautiful backside of my SO BBW MAM with Matte Black HW and Red Zipper Track.
> 
> I love her so.



Is this the one that came back home -or am I thinking of a different BBW? Either way, she's real- and she's spectacular!


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> double cream OS Nikki.  Really not sure of the color. Just a guess. This was a project bag I bought dirt cheap. Was gonna dye it. However, once I cleaned it up, I couldn't believe how beautiful the leather was on this bag. No way I could ever dye it now.  It cleaned up nicely.



Gorgeous!  Looks like a wonderful puff of marshmallow fabulosity.   It's so rewarding when you can inject some new life into a older beauty...great job!


----------



## Esquared72

Since last night's pic was a little dark and dreary, here's a pic from this morning that better shows off that lovely pop of red.


----------



## KaseyHK

eehlers said:


> Since last night's pic was a little dark and dreary, here's a pic from this morning that better shows off that lovely pop of red.


now you bag looks so juicy - just like watermelon. can i have a bite


----------



## Rocket_girl

Distressed black MAB, brushed gold, cheetah lining:


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Gorgeous! Looks like a wonderful puff of marshmallow fabulosity.  It's so rewarding when you can inject some new life into a older beauty...great job!


 
Thank you


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Since last night's pic was a little dark and dreary, here's a pic from this morning that better shows off that lovely pop of red.


 
Is this red? I love this shade. it is lovely.


----------



## HavPlenty

doi said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> The pretty front and beautiful backside of my SO BBW MAM with Matte Black HW and Red Zipper Track.
> 
> I love her so.


 
Love the Black Basket Weave. The leather is to die for. Exquisite.


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> Is this red? I love this shade. it is lovely.





KaseyHK said:


> now you bag looks so juicy - just like watermelon. can i have a bite



Thanks!  It is, indeed, red - no fancy color names, just...Red.  I bought this late last year on sale from Amazon.  It's become one of my faves.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Since last night's pic was a little dark and dreary, here's a pic from this morning that better shows off that lovely pop of red.



ooooh look at her smooshy lean!


----------



## kaits33

Rocket_girl said:


> Distressed black MAB, brushed gold, cheetah lining:
> 
> View attachment 2154798
> 
> View attachment 2154799



gorgeous! i love the cheetah lining..one of my favorites!


----------



## kaits33

Cheating with my Chloe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Marcie--it's my first time using her but I'm in love already!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Black / Rose Gold Cupid


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> Cheating with my Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie--it's my first time using her but I'm in love already!


Love the color of your Marcie - and the electric blue shoes. You look great!



Snugbugnyc said:


> Black / Rose Gold Cupid
> View attachment 2159057


Wow RGHW really stands out!


----------



## blackcat777

Stone MAM (2011 with cheetah lining) rooting for the home team!


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> Stone MAM (2011 with cheetah lining) rooting for the home team!



Your stone MAM looks gorgeous! I love the cheetah lining too.  Thanks for complimenting my Marcie and I..I look kinda angry in the pic but I was just trying to get a good shot!


----------



## HavPlenty

blackcat777 said:


> Stone MAM (2011 with cheetah lining) rooting for the home team!


 
Nice Blackcat!


----------



## KaseyHK

looking great there! what is brushed gold?


Rocket_girl said:


> Distressed black MAB, brushed gold, cheetah lining:
> 
> View attachment 2154798
> 
> View attachment 2154799



you don't look angry. you are abs fabulous with your new Chloe.


kaits33 said:


> Cheating with my Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie--it's my first time using her but I'm in love already!



congrats on your new love 


Snugbugnyc said:


> Black / Rose Gold Cupid
> View attachment 2159057



great color! who is your home team btw?


blackcat777 said:


> Stone MAM (2011 with cheetah lining) rooting for the home team!


----------



## kaits33

KaseyHK said:


> looking great there! what is brushed gold?
> 
> 
> you don't look angry. you are abs fabulous with your new Chloe.
> 
> 
> congrats on your new love
> 
> 
> great color! who is your home team btw?



Thanks Kasey!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Cheating with my Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie--it's my first time using her but I'm in love already!


It is lovely and suits you perfectly!


----------



## laurenrr

Rocket_girl said:


> Distressed black MAB, brushed gold, cheetah lining:
> 
> View attachment 2154798
> 
> View attachment 2154799


This picture is awesome. I love this bag


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Your stone MAM looks gorgeous! I love the cheetah lining too.  Thanks for complimenting my Marcie and I..I look kinda angry in the pic but I was just trying to get a good shot!



Angry you didnt get this bag  sooner


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> Cheating with my Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie--it's my first time using her but I'm in love already!



I saw this in person at Norstrom the other day and it is so gorgeous!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Snugbugnyc said:


> Black / Rose Gold Cupid
> View attachment 2159057



You're right - the leather on this bag is delicious!


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> looking great there! what is brushed gold?
> 
> 
> you don't look angry. you are abs fabulous with your new Chloe.
> 
> 
> congrats on your new love
> 
> 
> great color! who is your home team btw?



Kasey- brushed gold is more matte than shiny - opposite of polished. I love it with the distressed leather.


----------



## missmoz

kaits33 said:


> Cheating with my Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie--it's my first time using her but I'm in love already!



Love Chloe!  You look great with it!  I have a Marcie too but in black.  I've been eyeing Nut but I have no business buying a new bag!


----------



## blackcat777

doi said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> The pretty front and beautiful backside of my SO BBW MAM with Matte Black HW and Red Zipper Track.
> 
> I love her so.



Fierce!! I always think that this is the most perfect BBW MA...



HavPlenty said:


> Nice Blackcat!





KaseyHK said:


> great color! who is your home team btw?



Thanks HP and Kasey!
I was watching a local little league's game yesterday - it was fun!


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Kasey- brushed gold is more matte than shiny - opposite of polished. I love it with the distressed leather.


oh i see. so, it's like antique brass.


----------



## blackcat777

Sea green MAM today - paired with a yellow cardigan. Love!


----------



## sandc

I've been on a little RM hiatus, but I was missing my PH MAM, so she is at work with me today.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Black Cat Monday


----------



## KaseyHK

i'm drooling over all of your old school RMs  

she looks so proud 


blackcat777 said:


> Sea green MAM today - paired with a yellow cardigan. Love!



i love PH! 


sandc said:


> I've been on a little RM hiatus, but I was missing my PH MAM, so she is at work with me today.



looks like you're playing with your kitty with your feet ... btw these instagram photos give a vintage effect and it's gorgeous 


Rocket_girl said:


> Black Cat Monday
> 
> View attachment 2161484
> 
> View attachment 2161485
> 
> View attachment 2161486


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my fringe darling the first time after deep cleaning, conditioning and polishing... now it shines like a new baby


----------



## Esquared72

I have stopped my cheating ways...well, for this week anyway.  Carrying my Made in NYC BBW MAM with hunter green zip track (the dragonfly is courtesy of Coach).


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> i'm drooling over all of your old school RMs
> she looks so proud



Hey Kasey! Thanks, though mine is not the one that considered "old school (I believe that old schoolers are from 2007 and before in tPF terms)", I love love love 2008 leathers as much as OS ones


----------



## blackcat777

sandc said:


> I've been on a little RM hiatus, but I was missing my PH MAM, so she is at work with me today.



Your PHZip MAM has been very nicely broken-in and gorgeous! Love the haze leathers 



Rocket_girl said:


> Black Cat Monday
> 
> View attachment 2161484
> 
> View attachment 2161485
> 
> View attachment 2161486



 love your shoes and pedi with your kitty!



KaseyHK said:


> wearing my fringe darling the first time after deep cleaning, conditioning and polishing... now it shines like a new baby



Nice, she looks like brand-new - good job!



eehlers said:


> I have stopped my cheating ways...well, for this week anyway.  Carrying my Made in NYC BBW MAM with hunter green zip track (the dragonfly is courtesy of Coach).



OMG your hunter green zip BBW MAM and the dragonfly charm...perfection! I really am loving both of them.


----------



## blackcat777

Black cupid with antiqued silver hdwr.


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> Sea green MAM today - paired with a yellow cardigan. Love!



Sea glass is gorgeous!!


----------



## kaits33

Rocket_girl said:


> Black Cat Monday
> 
> View attachment 2161484
> 
> View attachment 2161485
> 
> View attachment 2161486



Love this bag! You can tell how delicious the leather is just by looking at it!!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Angry you didnt get this bag  sooner



Hahah!! It really is a fabulous bag. Thanks!



kenzibray said:


> I saw this in person at Norstrom the other day and it is so gorgeous!



Yeah, it is definitely the nicest leather I have seen. I had a Bal City that I have since sold and that had amazingly soft and lightweight leather. I still love me some OS RM leather though!



missmoz said:


> Love Chloe!  You look great with it!  I have a Marcie too but in black.  I've been eyeing Nut but I have no business buying a new bag!



Thanks missmoz! I love Chloe too. I also have a Paraty that I haven't cut the tags off yet but I do love it too. I love the Marcie, I definitely wouldn't mind a black one. Nut is a nice neutral color--but I won't try to tempt you!!  I definitely need to be on a ban now. Did you treat your Marcie at all?


----------



## DoxieMom

eehlers said:


> I have stopped my cheating ways...well, for this week anyway.  Carrying my Made in NYC BBW MAM with hunter green zip track (the dragonfly is courtesy of Coach).


 

Beautiful!  The dragonfly is the perfect accessory!


----------



## missmoz

kaits33 said:


> Hahah!! It really is a fabulous bag. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is definitely the nicest leather I have seen. I had a Bal City that I have since sold and that had amazingly soft and lightweight leather. I still love me some OS RM leather though!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks missmoz! I love Chloe too. I also have a Paraty that I haven't cut the tags off yet but I do love it too. I love the Marcie, I definitely wouldn't mind a black one. Nut is a nice neutral color--but I won't try to tempt you!!  I definitely need to be on a ban now. *Did you treat your Marcie at all?*



No I didnt treat it.  I figured since it is black I dont have much to worry about.  I have read so many good things about how durable the leather is on the Marcie.  By looking thru the Chloe SF it seems like not many ppl treat their bags.  You could always test out treating the strap... and if it seems to not be affected then you could treat your bag (for peace of mind).


----------



## Ms.Qi

ladies, black mini mac with silver hardware or light gold hardware would you say


----------



## KaseyHK

rainy day. so i decide to wear my quilted black MAB today


----------



## Esquared72

KaseyHK said:


> rainy day. so i decide to wear my quilted black MAB today



Ooh...purty!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

congrats on your new love  


Thank you!  I really am in love!  heehee!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:


> Love the color of your Marcie - and the electric blue shoes. You look great!
> 
> 
> Wow RGHW really stands out!



It does!  The rg on this is much darker than the rg we have seen in the past.  It looks soooo pretty with the black leather.  I am SO happy with this bag.  Its wearing in so nicely too....getting really soft.  YAY!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

KaseyHK said:


> rainy day. so i decide to wear my quilted black MAB today


this is a gorgeous mab!


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you! i like this bag for its design and the leather is on the tough side that i don't need to worry about any chance to "damage" it by accident. the negative about this bag is it's very heavy... i have put it on the scale and it said over 4lbs when there're only a few things inside, such as wallet, key case, cosmetics and cell phone. 



eehlers said:


> Ooh...purty!





Snugbugnyc said:


> this is a gorgeous mab!


----------



## Esquared72

KaseyHK said:


> thank you! i like this bag for its design and the leather is on the tough side that i don't need to worry about any chance to "damage" it by accident. the negative about this bag is it's very heavy... i have put it on the scale and it said over 4lbs when there're only a few things inside, such as wallet, key case, cosmetics and cell phone.



Then you'll be getting a great workout.  That's what I always tell myself when I lug around my Cayenne Rocco - I'll have lean and buff arms thanks to the weight.


----------



## Esquared72

Still rockin' Ms. BBW MAM.


----------



## Esquared72

It was bound to happen...I'm back to cheating.  Today it's with Romygold.  I got this bag on major, uber markdown from My Obsessions Boutique, and it's one of my best bargain finds ever.  The nubuck on this bag is so thick and soft...love it!


----------



## laurenrr

Purple haze zip mab


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> It does!  The rg on this is much darker than the rg we have seen in the past.  It looks soooo pretty with the black leather.  I am SO happy with this bag.  Its wearing in so nicely too....getting really soft.  YAY!



It does looks pretty! And the leather is gorgeous


----------



## wanderingrach

been carrying my new cupid around!


----------



## rael

Lovely!!


----------



## laurenrr

I am still carrying purple haze zip mab and wanted to mention that as it breaks in i love it even more. It still has structure and super vibrant color but there are areas on sides and bottom that as they wear in, feel like a favorite old t shirt! Someone should buy that bh zip mam on bonz. Im tempted to buy it even though i already owned a bh zip mam once! Its that nice!  My ph may be my favorite bag of all time


----------



## Esquared72

I'm cheating with Longchamp today, thanks to the rain.


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> I'm cheating with Longchamp today, thanks to the rain.



totally OT but what is up with the rain in May?  its also raining here in so cal. :rain:


----------



## DoxieMom

missmoz said:


> totally OT but what is up with the rain in May?  its also raining here in so cal. :rain:


I am in St. Louis and can't remember the last time we saw the sun.  :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## blackcat777

wanderingrach said:


> been carrying my new cupid around!



Love the Cupid! You are rocking it so nicely...



missmoz said:


> totally OT but what is up with the rain in May?  its also raining here in so cal. :rain:


Still raining in my area too... so sick of it. ppl in So-Cal (including me) don't know how to drive in rain.


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

I'm rocking a full sized MAB!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

ionlycarrryRMs said:


> I'm rocking a full sized MAB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173886


very nice! your MAB has buckles near the bottom :weird: i've never seen this before


----------



## DoxieMom

blackcat777 said:


> Love the Cupid! You are rocking it so nicely...
> 
> 
> Still raining in my area too... so sick of it. ppl in So-Cal (including me) don't know how to drive in rain.


 

Another ugly, rainy day in St. Louis.  I dug out my huge bright yellow bag from Charming Charlie that I won't care if it won't be dropped in a puddle.  Plus, the color may be the only bright thing about this day!  :rain:ullhair::storm:


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my Wicker MAC for the first time with my Zara paisley silk blouse


----------



## Ms.Qi

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Wicker MAC for the first time with my Zara paisley silk blouse



lovely


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

My MAB was purchased after a high end fashion shoot! It's unique and signed by RM who was on site!


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Wicker MAC for the first time with my Zara paisley silk blouse



I've always LOVED this Wicker Leather...especially the mysterious wicker & stonewash blue MAM with silver HW! Love this bag for you. You have such a great eye for cute design! I love your pieces--you've really cultivated a lovely collection.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Rocket_girl said:


> Black Cat Monday
> 
> View attachment 2161484
> 
> View attachment 2161485
> 
> View attachment 2161486



^LOOOOOOOOVE IT!!! You work it girl! WORK IT!!!



eehlers said:


> Ooh...purty!



^OMGGG!!! I love this bag! I have the one in Olive, but the BLACK is the one I initially wanted! I am DYING for this BAG in a MAM or MAC!! DYING, I TELL YOU, DYING FOR IT!!!



blackcat777 said:


> Black cupid with antiqued silver hdwr.



^Geez another Cupid!!! I keep falling for this. I will seriously have to try one out.Your leather looks FABULOUS!



wanderingrach said:


> been carrying my new cupid around!



^CUTE!!! The cupid is adorable. You wear her well!



ionlycarrryRMs said:


> I'm rocking a full sized MAB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173886



^Yea, this one is FUNKY!



KaseyHK said:


> wearing my fringe darling the first time after deep cleaning, conditioning and polishing... now it shines like a new baby



^EEK! This is the one Hilary Duff has/d! I always thought is was sooo cute on her...I know you're really rocking this one!!!



eehlers said:


> I have stopped my cheating ways...well, for this week anyway.  Carrying my Made in NYC BBW MAM with hunter green zip track (the dragonfly is courtesy of Coach).



^Well, you know, that I know, that you know that everyone already agrees that this bag is HOT!


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> I've always LOVED this Wicker Leather...especially the mysterious wicker & stonewash blue MAM with silver HW! Love this bag for you. You have such a great eye for cute design! I love your pieces--you've really cultivated a lovely collection.


thank you babes!  i am not looking for classic styles so i usually tend to get those in different textures or patterns.  that's why i'm particularly interested in those one-of-a-kind sample bags  i look forward to something that can really take my breath away!


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> thank you babes!  i am not looking for classic styles so i usually tend to get those in different textures or patterns.  that's why i'm particularly interested in those one-of-a-kind sample bags  i look forward to something that can really take my breath away!



yea, that's exactly what i've always done with my collection too. i just get stuff that i feel calls to my personality. not what is classic or hard to find because everyone is pouncing on it. i just get drawn to colorfully fun and spirited pieces. but classics are great, too, don't get me wrong. they have the best leathers. people should just buy what they love. and that's what i do.

I'm posting pics on my blog (jessonemore.blogspot.com) right now. so check in like 10 minutes. i won't write much...mostly picture based. i didn't take any pictures today, because the exact same things were there today, but less of it. Apparently they may not be restocking either. I really hope they will. I'll be back friday and saturday.


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> yea, that's exactly what i've always done with my collection too. i just get stuff that i feel calls to my personality. not what is classic or hard to find because everyone is pouncing on it. i just get drawn to colorfully fun and spirited pieces. but classics are great, too, don't get me wrong. they have the best leathers. people should just buy what they love. and that's what i do.
> 
> I'm posting pics on my blog (jessonemore.blogspot.com) right now. so check in like 10 minutes. i won't write much...mostly picture based. i didn't take any pictures today, because the exact same things were there today, but less of it. Apparently they may not be restocking either. I really hope they will. I'll be back friday and saturday.


WOW! <--- that's my reaction every time after visiting your blog! your devotes are gorgeous! the washed easy rider devote looks like it has rust on it -  so special!   again, no need to mention, you and your bf are just lovely!

cannot agree with you more - "people should just buy what they love"!


----------



## Esquared72

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Wicker MAC for the first time with my Zara paisley silk blouse



Pretty!!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my worry-free Longchamp today - I love me some Bilberry purple!


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> I've always LOVED this Wicker Leather...especially the mysterious wicker & stonewash blue MAM with silver HW! Love this bag for you. You have such a great eye for cute design! I love your pieces--you've really cultivated a lovely collection.


oh, i went back here to check and googled then i found the mysterious Wicker/ Stonewash Blue MAM: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Blue-Stonewash-Brown-Wicker-MAM-RARE-/16753987
it's stunning!!! i don't think it will be for sale anywhere. DANG!  i wish i knew/ met this brand a few years earlier


----------



## Sweetpea19

eehlers said:


> Cheating with my worry-free Longchamp today - I love me some Bilberry purple!



I really like the longchamp design. I saw some rm bags at the sample sale that looked similar. I almost got one, but I'd rather get the original designer bag. Where did you get yours? Looking for a good deal on longchamp. Thanks


----------



## gonesburger

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Wicker MAC for the first time with my Zara paisley silk blouse



This bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Esquared72

Sweetpea19 said:


> I really like the longchamp design. I saw some rm bags at the sample sale that looked similar. I almost got one, but I'd rather get the original designer bag. Where did you get yours? Looking for a good deal on longchamp. Thanks



Thanks!  I got mine at Nordstrom...no major discount, but I did have some Nordstrom Notes, which brought the price down a bit.


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> oh, i went back here to check and googled then i found the mysterious Wicker/ Stonewash Blue MAM: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Blue-Stonewash-Brown-Wicker-MAM-RARE-/16753987
> it's stunning!!! i don't think it will be for sale anywhere. DANG!  i wish i knew/ met this brand a few years earlier



Isn't so beautiful and unique!!! No one wilk be selling that bag, that's for sure. Every few years it popped up. One was resold last year or was it 2011? Cant remember...few people have this bag. Lucky booges!


----------



## Sweetpea19

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  I got mine at Nordstrom...no major discount, but I did have some Nordstrom Notes, which brought the price down a bit.



Thanks!


----------



## beachgirl38

OS Stonewash Blue Nikki


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:


> OS Stonewash Blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 2176169



I wanna curl up and take a nap in that leather. Love it!


----------



## kenzibray

It's been awhile but I carried my BQP MAC today (the new version) first time out with her.


----------



## discoAMOUR

beachgirl38 said:


> OS Stonewash Blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 2176169



*swoon*


----------



## discoAMOUR

kenzibray said:


> It's been awhile but I carried my BQP MAC today (the new version) first time out with her.



How do you like it? Is the patent leather soft and durable? Let me know what you think!


----------



## kenzibray

discoAMOUR said:


> How do you like it? Is the patent leather soft and durable? Let me know what you think!



I do like it so far! It seems to be great quality. 

I've been in the process of downsizing and its one of 4 MACs that stayed.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kenzibray said:


> I do like it so far! It seems to be great quality.
> 
> I've been in the process of downsizing and its one of 4 MACs that stayed.



Lovely...that's good to know!

Is it smooshy or structured?


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Geez another Cupid!!! *I keep falling for this. I will seriously have to try one out.*Your leather looks FABULOUS!



Go Disco!
I'm still carrying the same Cupid - her leather has gotten soft like baby's butt


----------



## kenzibray

discoAMOUR said:


> Lovely...that's good to know!
> 
> Is it smooshy or structured?



It's not SUPER structured. It may become smooshier with time.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kenzibray said:


> It's not SUPER structured. It may become smooshier with time.



Oooohh im so intrigued! I really want this leather in a larger bag. Hope I can get the BQP MAM. w/Pink ZT special order going...would be sooo amazing! Just need the girls. Oooh man! I need this leather! I am obsessed with patent leather!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> Go Disco!
> I'm still carrying the same Cupid - her leather has gotten soft like baby's butt



Really?!?!? I want to pet it!!! I think I want the cupid in the teal color...love that color.


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> Really?!?!? I want to pet it!!! I think I want the cupid in the teal color...love that color.



Ohhh I love the 2011 teal Cupid color too - it is stunning and vibrant...


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> Ohhh I love the 2011 teal Cupid color too - it is stunning and vibrant...



YES! That is the one I want! The color looks so saturated and pretty. Plus I like that it comes with a tassle too! Lol I so want that bag. I saw so many chicks with their cupids this week at the SS. They all looke so smooshy and scrumptious. I wanted to pet the leathers. I need one of my own now, for sure!


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> YES! That is the one I want! The color looks so saturated and pretty. Plus I like that it comes with a tassle too! Lol I so want that bag. I saw so many chicks with their cupids this week at the SS. They all looke so smooshy and scrumptious. I wanted to pet the leathers. I need one of my own now, for sure!


the color and leather of that Cupid is TDF - it looks like oil painting color. it's also like clear beach water with sunshine on it. so beautiful and i'm sure you will look gorgeous with it!


----------



## blackcat777

Happy Mother's Day to all Minkette moms!

I'm out with the '10 Electric Blue MAM that proudly sitting on top of a Mother's Day gift to me from my son


----------



## travelerscloset

Tangerine MAB... I can't believe I thought of selling this!


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all Minkette moms!
> 
> I'm out with the '10 Electric Blue MAM that proudly sitting on top of a Mother's Day gift to me from my son



I love electric blue. So gorgeous! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Tangerine MAB... I can't believe I thought of selling this!



Love tangerine MAB..looks like a smooshy puddle of deliciousness


----------



## bhalpop

Well, I broke out my new yellow MAC. It's more vibrant than I would really like it but it has silver hardware which I love.  The real problem is how stiff the leather is. This is my 3rd MAC. The first was a cobalt which I had to dye due to fading. But it really is lovely and quite smooshy. I also own a red with dash lining which is slightly distressed but still a softer leather. I really love them both and thought yellow would be a perfect spring color even if it was a fall bag (has blue polka dot lining). I got a really good deal on it through Ebags. But I have my doubts whether it will ever soften up. Wish me luck.


----------



## thedseer

blackcat777 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all Minkette moms!
> 
> I'm out with the '10 Electric Blue MAM that proudly sitting on top of a Mother's Day gift to me from my son


 


travelerscloset said:


> Tangerine MAB... I can't believe I thought of selling this!




such pretty colors


----------



## KaseyHK

blackcat and traveler, gorgeous bags!!  hope both of you had a wonderful time on Mother's Day! 



blackcat777 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all Minkette moms!
> 
> I'm out with the '10 Electric Blue MAM that proudly sitting on top of a Mother's Day gift to me from my son





travelerscloset said:


> Tangerine MAB... I can't believe I thought of selling this!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> Tangerine MAB... I can't believe I thought of selling this!



I had the same thought on my Tangerina a while ago too, travelers! Then I took her out of my closet and remembered again how hard is was for me to find the perfect orange bag. Now we are approaching summer, I am so glad that I didn't let her go! 
Beautiful bag!



bhalpop said:


> Well, I broke out my new yellow MAC. It's more vibrant than I would really like it but it has silver hardware which I love.  The real problem is how stiff the leather is. This is my 3rd MAC. The first was a cobalt which I had to dye due to fading. But it really is lovely and quite smooshy. I also own a red with dash lining which is slightly distressed but still a softer leather. I really love them both and thought yellow would be a perfect spring color even if it was a fall bag (has blue polka dot lining). I got a really good deal on it through Ebags. But I have my doubts whether it will ever soften up. Wish me luck.



I'm sorry to hear that you are not completely happy with your yellow MAC. 
I hope she will break-in soon....by the way, is the MA in your avatar pic  the Blue/Black Stamped?!?!


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> I love electric blue. So gorgeous! Happy Mother's Day!



Thank you kaits! I hope you have had a pleasant Mother's Day too 



thedseer said:


> such pretty colors



thedseer!  thank you, I still check your collection thread sometimes just to drool over some gorgeous OS bags!



KaseyHK said:


> blackcat and traveler, gorgeous bags!!  hope both of you had a wonderful time on Mother's Day!


Thank you Kasey! I love the EB color - such a beautiful pop of blue. Seriously, I get multiple complements every single time I wear her


----------



## bhalpop

So jealous of all your smooshy bags. And yes that is the elusive Blue/Black MAB.. She's my favorite..she is quite smooshy herself.


----------



## thedseer

bottle green mam for me today


----------



## msmsytique

Today is purple lizard MAM


----------



## blackcat777

thedseer said:


> bottle green mam for me today



Bottle green would be a gorgeous summer purse :thumbup:


----------



## blackcat777

Lunch time with the CB Mam


----------



## Ms.Qi

blackcat777 said:


> Lunch time with the CB Mam



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## blackcat777

bhalpop said:


> So jealous of all your smooshy bags. And yes that is the elusive Blue/Black MAB.. She's my favorite..she is quite smooshy herself.




So envy you! I've been collecting RM for two years, and have never seen one popped up for sale...  



Ms.Qi said:


> Such a beautiful color!



Thank you Ms. Qi! Your avatar pic is too cute


----------



## Ms.Qi

blackcat777 said:


> Thank you Ms. Qi! Your avatar pic is too cute



I have to say - so is yours haha


----------



## discoAMOUR

Black Haze Zip MAM!


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> Black Haze Zip MAM!
> View attachment 2182805



 Beautiful, disco!
Your picture totally made me want to take mine off resale site...


----------



## blackcat777

Quick trip to Target with my *Bright Royal* Nikki


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> Quick trip to Target with my *Bright Royal* Nikki



Cute picture of her -- all blue in Target-red cart!


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> Beautiful, disco!
> Your picture totally made me want to take mine off resale site...



Lol- could you? Please (take her off the market)? I keep visiting her now and then, but with Black Cat MAB and Espresso stonewash MAM, I. Must. Resist


----------



## DoxieMom

My tangerine MAM!!!


----------



## clbear

Luggage MAM!





[/IMG]


----------



## SunshineB

DoxieMom said:


> My tangerine MAM!!!


Oh my... I'm loving that color!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Cupid again


----------



## MJDaisy

thunder grey Mattie!


----------



## KaseyHK

you know what? it's more satisfying to come to this thread to look at the RM bags that you guys are wearing than to browse the online stores and eBay 



discoAMOUR said:


> Black Haze Zip MAM!
> View attachment 2182805





blackcat777 said:


> Quick trip to Target with my *Bright Royal* Nikki





DoxieMom said:


> My tangerine MAM!!!





clbear said:


> Luggage MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





Rocket_girl said:


> Cupid again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184436





MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 2184450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder grey Mattie!


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> Lol- could you? Please (take her off the market)? I keep visiting her now and then, but with Black Cat MAB and Espresso stonewash MAM, I. Must. Resist



I know what you mean  
You chose your black MAs really wisely!


----------



## kaits33

Mini Mac in black with gold hw. Bad lighting sorry!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kaits33 said:


> View attachment 2185946
> 
> 
> Mini Mac in black with gold hw. Bad lighting sorry!



Omg..I love a black mac with gold hardware. A combo that will never go wrong!!! Seeing that gold chain link stand out from a dark outfit makes me go "eeekk!!!".


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> Beautiful, disco!
> Your picture totally made me want to take mine off resale site...



No don't sell it. It's such a beauty!!! Black haze is one of RM's most beautiful and most resilient leathers ever.


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> Quick trip to Target with my *Bright Royal* Nikki



Ooooh, now that's a BLUE!



Rocket_girl said:


> Cupid again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184436



Ugh I need a cupid. This is sooo pretty!!!



DoxieMom said:


> My tangerine MAM!!!



Pretty!!! I adore orange bags!



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 2184450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder grey Mattie!



So lobely and smooshy! You have really gorgeous gray bags!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*BH ZIP MAM* Hanging Out on My Desk!


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> No don't sell it. It's such a beauty!!! Black haze is one of RM's most beautiful and most resilient leathers ever.



I know, I love the Haze leather too and hate to let her go - but for some reason I feel the MAM version is slightly too small for me.:cry: 
I have this weird sense for sizes of my purse - some MAMs are too small to me while other MAMs are totally fine. I guess it is because of combination of the design and the color of some MAMs - I felt this way with my black cat MAM with flu pink piping MAM and this BH Zip MAM but my solid black MAM and croc trim black MAM? don't know...


----------



## blackcat777

DoxieMom said:


> My tangerine MAM!!!





clbear said:


> Luggage MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Tangerine and Luggage are so summery, Love them!



Rocket_girl said:


> Cupid again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184436



Ooooo (as you already know) I really like this lavender color! SO prerry.



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 2184450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder grey Mattie!



MJ, I did not know you own the thunder grey!  What a rare gem... 



kaits33 said:


> View attachment 2185946
> 
> 
> Mini Mac in black with gold hw. Bad lighting sorry!



Cute pics as always kaits!  I envy ladies who can rock mini MACs so nicely.


----------



## blackcat777

Bright Royal Nikki ('09, with grey / white pinstripe lining) again, patiently waiting for our turn at a nail salon yesterday.


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> I know, I love the Haze leather too and hate to let her go - but for some reason I feel the MAM version is slightly too small for me.:cry:
> I have this weird sense for sizes of my purse - some MAMs are too small to me while other MAMs are totally fine. I guess it is because of combination of the design and the color of some MAMs - I felt this way with my black cat MAM with flu pink piping MAM and this BH Zip MAM but my solid black MAM and croc trim black MAM? don't know...



I know exactly what you mean. I wish my olive quilted mab was a mam, and I had always wished that my old OH zip mam was a mab. You're right, the color and hardware combos make you feel for a different size sometimes. But geez, I'd love to get my over-ess ager hands on a gorgeous black cat w/flu pink piping MAM---HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

blackcat777 said:


> Bright Royal Nikki ('09, with grey / white pinstripe lining) again, patiently waiting for our turn at a nail salon yesterday.



Dang this color is gorgeous!!! Royal is amazing.


----------



## Esquared72

Hey y'all! I've been out in LA for the past week for work and am finally back home. Been carrying Longchamps the past couple of weeks and had a craving for some RM. 

They are calling for rain this week, but I'm taking the risk anyway. Just switched into my woven Taupe MAM with nickel hardware for this week. 
View attachment 2187242


----------



## Ms.Qi

kaits33 said:


> View attachment 2185946
> 
> 
> Mini Mac in black with gold hw. Bad lighting sorry!



pretty! looks great on you  I think I want one of those now


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my light grey MAM for the first time. she looks better after cleaning and conditioning


----------



## KaseyHK

love the birdie lining!! i bought a bunch of bags just for these birds 


discoAMOUR said:


> *BH ZIP MAM* Hanging Out on My Desk!
> 
> View attachment 2186194




welcome back! your (wicker?) woven taupe MAM is so pretty!!


eehlers said:


> Hey y'all! I've been out in LA for the past week for work and am finally back home. Been carrying Longchamps the past couple of weeks and had a craving for some RM.
> 
> They are calling for rain this week, but I'm taking the risk anyway. Just switched into my woven Taupe MAM with nickel hardware for this week.
> View attachment 2187242



wow, another gorgeous bag! this blue is very sky-ish... :sunnies


blackcat777 said:


> Bright Royal Nikki ('09, with grey / white pinstripe lining) again, patiently waiting for our turn at a nail salon yesterday.


----------



## MJDaisy

blackcat777 said:


> MJ, I did not know you own the thunder grey!  What a rare gem...




I didn't realize the thunder grey mattie was a rare gem! I got it at the 2010 NYC SS. I've thought about selling it a few times but can never seem to part with it, I'm glad I have decided to keep it


----------



## Rocket_girl

Lavender Cupid


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Lavender Cupid
> 
> View attachment 2187852


wow you're a Cupid girl lately, cute!


----------



## Esquared72

Thinking Lady Jade needs some love. I'm feeling the need for some Spring-y color...
View attachment 2188506


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> Thinking Lady Jade needs some love. I'm feeling the need for some Spring-y color...
> View attachment 2188506



GAH.  That is GORGEOUS, E!!  No wonder you're craving something springy!


----------



## Esquared72

AJ1025 said:


> GAH.  That is GORGEOUS, E!!  No wonder you're craving something springy!



Thanks, AJ!! Jade is one of my all-time fave RM leathers. It's just so dang soft.

I really don't carry her as often as I should. 1) Her color can be tricky to match with outfits, and 2) I'm afraid her handles are starting to show signs of turning a bit floppy...may need to find a leathersmith to get them reinforced...she's so pretty and she deserves the extra investment.


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> Thanks, AJ!! Jade is one of my all-time fave RM leathers. It's just so dang soft.
> 
> I really don't carry her as often as I should. 1) Her color can be tricky to match with outfits, and 2) I'm afraid her handles are starting to show signs of turning a bit floppy...may need to find a leathersmith to get them reinforced...she's so pretty and she deserves the extra investment.



Totally agree- she's worth it!  I have trouble with green bags/my wardrobe, too, and really only have one in my collection (a super bright green Bal Vert Gazon Work) right now.  I wear more warm colors, but I've been tempted by greens more along the lines of your Jade beauty lately- muted but strong and deep.  Do you know if they made an MAB in that leather?  Also, hope you're doing well, long time no chat!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Rocket_girl said:


> Lavender Cupid
> 
> View attachment 2187852



That Lavender Cupid is HAUTE!!! Looking good mama!



eehlers said:


> Thinking Lady Jade needs some love. I'm feeling the need for some Spring-y color...
> View attachment 2188506



of course this Jade leather is a beauty!!! And it's a Mattie: DOUBLE BONUS POINTS!


----------



## blackcat777

MJDaisy said:


> I didn't realize the thunder grey mattie was a rare gem! I got it at the 2010 NYC SS. I've thought about selling it a few times but can never seem to part with it, I'm glad I have decided to keep it



I had been desperately searching for the thunder grey MAB for quite a while in 2011~12 but did not see any for sale! Gorgeous bag


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> Lavender Cupid
> 
> View attachment 2187852



Isn't Cupid kinda hard to stop carrying? 
I love your pants, too!



eehlers said:


> Thinking Lady Jade needs some love. I'm feeling the need for some Spring-y color...
> View attachment 2188506



Gorgeous color!


----------



## xindi924

bright pink mini mac


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> wow you're a Cupid girl lately, cute!



Lol- Right? Who would have thought?



discoAMOUR said:


> That Lavender Cupid is HAUTE!!! Looking good mama!



Thanks!!!



blackcat777 said:


> Isn't Cupid kinda hard to stop carrying?
> I love your pants, too!!



Lol- and how! Cupid is the most comfortable and functional bag I've carried. And I've carried one or two... And pants- thank you


----------



## Esquared72

AJ1025 said:


> Totally agree- she's worth it!  I have trouble with green bags/my wardrobe, too, and really only have one in my collection (a super bright green Bal Vert Gazon Work) right now.  I wear more warm colors, but I've been tempted by greens more along the lines of your Jade beauty lately- muted but strong and deep.  Do you know if they made an MAB in that leather?  Also, hope you're doing well, long time no chat!



A MAB or MAM in this color would be heaven!  If there is one, I may need to start stalking.  

All's good with me - I'm actually training for my first 5K in July.  And...given it will be the first time in ages since I actually followed through on a New Year's resolution...once I complete it, I am buying myself a bag as my reward.   Hope everything is still busy and thriving with your business!


----------



## MJDaisy

xindi924 said:


> View attachment 2188869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bright pink mini mac




i want this bag!!!!


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:


> Omg..I love a black mac with gold hardware. A combo that will never go wrong!!! Seeing that gold chain link stand out from a dark outfit makes me go "eeekk!!!".



Thanks disco! That night was the first time I wore colored jeans-granted I didn't go too wild--cobalt blue but I love them! At first I was questioning buying the mini MAC with gold hw but I'm so glad I did!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Thinking Lady Jade needs some love. I'm feeling the need for some Spring-y color...
> View attachment 2188506



Gorgeous!!


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> A MAB or MAM in this color would be heaven!  If there is one, I may need to start stalking.
> 
> All's good with me - I'm actually training for my first 5K in July.  And...given it will be the first time in ages since I actually followed through on a New Year's resolution...once I complete it, I am buying myself a bag as my reward.   Hope everything is still busy and thriving with your business!



Well, we'll both have our eyes out for the mythical Jade MAM/B

5K- that is RAD!  You are amazing!  All is well with me- business is still growing and requiring about as much constant handling and as many sleepless nights as a colicky baby .  But trying to make time for rest, exercise and some modicum of a social life (and other things I enjoy, like TPF!), as much as possible.  I'm on a pretty intense bag ban too- I have a couple new additions from the past 6 months, but nothing spendy and I've been actually saving some $ for once.  Planning my big fall birthday purchase and trying to be good until then (though it probably won't happen).


----------



## Esquared72

^^ Being busy is always a good thing, right?  Glad to hear you're making sure to take care of YOU in the meantime!!

I'm back to my cheating ways...this time with Dooney & Bourke.  I just love this bag - perfect size and the leather is a monster...no babying required.


----------



## Rocket_girl

First day at work for new-to-me Cupid sister:


----------



## blackcat777

^^^ looove the smooshy leather, rocket! Is the hardware RG?

I'm STILL with the Bright Royal Nikki...with RM gold zip around wallet


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> ^^^ looove the smooshy leather, rocket! Is the hardware RG?
> 
> I'm STILL with the Bright Royal Nikki...with RM gold zip around wallet
> View attachment 2191409



Yes, Cat... RGHW. &#128525;


----------



## blackcat777

Finally switched my bag from BR Nikki to the Ivory / navy patent Bombe MAB... screaming summer!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Wearing this blue mam today.  Snagged it on eBay for a great price.  She is very pretty.  Wondering what color this is officially.  Has black and white dash lining.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2196065
> View attachment 2196066
> 
> Wearing this blue mam today.  Snagged it on eBay for a great price.  She is very pretty.  Wondering what color this is officially.  Has black and white dash lining.



Could it be electric blue? There were two listed recently and both had silver HW and black dash lining... Min kettes-help? 

Snugbug- she's lovely and perfect for summer &#128522;


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Thanks Rocket!  She is growing on me a lot today.  Had kinda gone off of mams and onto cupids....now trying a mam again.  She is not electric blue I don't think.  She was listed as bright blue but seller didn't know the name.  Electric blue has gunmetal HW.  She is bright...sorta chalky cobalt ish...but lighter than cobalt.  Hmmm??


----------



## kaits33

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2196065
> View attachment 2196066
> 
> Wearing this blue mam today.  Snagged it on eBay for a great price.  She is very pretty.  Wondering what color this is officially.  Has black and white dash lining.



 I agree, I think it looks like EB to me. EB also came with antique silver hw and black and white dash lining.


----------



## kaits33

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2196065
> View attachment 2196066
> 
> Wearing this blue mam today.  Snagged it on eBay for a great price.  She is very pretty.  Wondering what color this is officially.  Has black and white dash lining.



Oh and it's gorgeous btw--congrats!


----------



## KaseyHK

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2196065
> View attachment 2196066
> 
> Wearing this blue mam today.  Snagged it on eBay for a great price.  She is very pretty.  Wondering what color this is officially.  Has black and white dash lining.


to me, it looks like Electric Blue. the only blue with dash lining is this color, i think.
it came with nickel hardware, similar to antique silver but shiny not matte, looks like a dark silver.
http://www.tobi.com/product/32805-rebecca-minkoff-mab-mini-bag-with-strap?color_id=40050


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2196065
> View attachment 2196066
> 
> Wearing this blue mam today.  Snagged it on eBay for a great price.  She is very pretty.  Wondering what color this is officially.  Has black and white dash lining.



Oh you've snagged this beauty!
I saw that listing too, and wondered the same thing - I don't think this is EB since the leather and the zipper tape color are slightly different from EB MAM, I think. It looked more close to the cobalt blue than EB color to me too in the seller's listing pics.
I hope someone who has more knowledge can chime in!
She is gorgeous blue for sure anyways


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Snugbugnyc said:


> Thanks Rocket!  She is growing on me a lot today.  Had kinda gone off of mams and onto cupids....now trying a mam again.  She is not electric blue I don't think.  She was listed as bright blue but seller didn't know the name.  Electric blue has gunmetal HW.  She is bright...sorta chalky cobalt ish...but lighter than cobalt.  Hmmm??


This looks a lot  like pool blue....it isn't electric blue, not bright enough...


----------



## Snugbugnyc

DiamondGirl1 said:


> This looks a lot  like pool blue....it isn't electric blue, not bright enough...


i dont think she is pool or EB!  she is darker than pool....and lighter than EB.  The hardware is regular shiny silver.  there is an EB on ebay to compare to...and in the color section on here.  I am very curious....but I suppose it doesnt matter all that much.  I am enjoying her...and i do love the color for summer.  i was never into shiny silver hardware before...but im liking it with the blue leather.  liking silver opens up a whole new world!  haha!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Good and pretty on a chilly, rainy day...


----------



## blackcat777

Night black Steady came to the office with me today.


----------



## pamperz

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MVY0bxFcZJI/Sfsu9SS_SnI/AAAAAAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MVY0bxFcZJI/Sfsu9SS_SnI/AAAAAAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG

the one, the only


----------



## Rocket_girl

Snugbug: I still can't put her down!


----------



## Rocket_girl




----------



## KaseyHK

am still wearing my wicker MAC


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Rocket_girl said:


> Snugbug: I still can't put her down!
> 
> View attachment 2199486
> 
> View attachment 2199487


YAY!  So glad you love her.  she is glorious.  you've captured her well here, and you wear her well!


----------



## kaits33

Rocket_girl said:


> View attachment 2199495



Pretty!!


----------



## redweddy

pamperz said:


> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MVY0bxFcZJI/Sfsu9SS_SnI/AAAAAAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> the one, the only



Beautiful!  Probably the only RM bag that I will be willing to buy at this time!


----------



## kaits33

pamperz said:


> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MVY0bxFcZJI/Sfsu9SS_SnI/AAAAAAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> the one, the only



Ahhh! Just clicked the link. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## blackcat777

pamperz said:


> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MVY0bxFcZJI/Sfsu9SS_SnI/AAAAAAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAACUY/tBGcQUaogBI/w735-h551-no/IMG_0023.JPG
> 
> the one, the only



:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Still using unknown blue


----------



## SunshineB

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2200992
> 
> Still using unknown blue



She is soooooo pretty and smooooshy!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

SunshineB said:


> She is soooooo pretty and smooooshy!



Thank u!


----------



## DoxieMom

My five zip mini!


----------



## DoxieMom

Helps if I push "upload!"  Lol!


----------



## Rocket_girl

DoxieMom said:


> Helps if I push "upload!"  Lol!



So pretty!


----------



## pamperz




----------



## kaits33

pamperz said:


> View attachment 2201454



Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2200992
> 
> Still using unknown blue



Beautiful blue, Snugbug! So summery! 



DoxieMom said:


> Helps if I push "upload!"  Lol!



Another summery beauty!



pamperz said:


> View attachment 2201454



Touture...pamperz...this is touture....


----------



## blackcat777

I'm out with Fawn MAM today!


----------



## thedseer

metallic honey mam for me today


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> I'm out with Fawn MAM today!
> View attachment 2202437



Beautiful!!


----------



## doxie3

Gorgeous new Cooper clutch!


----------



## travelerscloset

Burgundy quilted MAM


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:


> Beautiful blue, Snugbug! So summery!
> 
> 
> 
> Another summery beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Touture...pamperz...this is touture....



Thanks!


----------



## kaits33

Plum MAM. One with flash, one not. I love this bag.


----------



## Rocket_girl

kaits33 said:


> Plum MAM. One with flash, one not. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2203878
> View attachment 2203879



Gorgeous, Kaits. Perfect with cheetah lining. Jealous 
!!!&#128541;


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you kaits!



kaits33 said:


> Plum MAM. One with flash, one not. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2203878
> View attachment 2203879



And your Plum too 
Plum x RGHW is perfect....


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> Thank you kaits!
> 
> 
> 
> And your Plum too
> Plum x RGHW is perfect....



Thanks...it really is a beautiful combo. Rosegold is beautiful. And she is just so so smooshy!


----------



## kaits33

Rocket_girl said:


> Gorgeous, Kaits. Perfect with cheetah lining. Jealous
> !!!&#128541;



Thanks! I love this bag. The leather is amazing on it. And I am a sucker for rose gold hardware. Didn't realize my phone posted so many pics though! Sorry ladies!


----------



## msmsytique

My IG pic of the day. Love the leather of this bag!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

doxie3 said:


> Gorgeous new Cooper clutch!


i love that!  Fuzzy!  are you wearing fuzzy during this summer weather?  hehe


----------



## Rocket_girl

Stonewash espresso MAM got some love today...


----------



## thedseer

Rocket_girl said:


> Stonewash espresso MAM got some love today...
> 
> View attachment 2206838
> 
> View attachment 2206840



Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

Raspberry Jetsetter mini


----------



## blackcat777

msmsytique said:


> My IG pic of the day. Love the leather of this bag!



Oh the leather does looks so nice! Cool style too



Rocket_girl said:


> Stonewash espresso MAM got some love today...
> 
> View attachment 2206838
> 
> View attachment 2206840



Rocket - I love to see this gorgy... will never get tired of drooling over her.


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> Oh the leather does looks so nice! Cool style too
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket - I love to see this gorgy... will never get tired of drooling over her.



Thanks, Cat- that is especially high praise coming from you... one of the reigning Minkette queens (with Travelers, Disco and KaseyHK)! &#128092; &#128120;

I visit your collection thread regularly just to marvel at the beauties you've curated. Still. In. Awe. &#128563;&#128516;&#128525;


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Thanks, Cat- that is especially high praise coming from you... one of the reigning Minkette queens (with Travelers, Disco and KaseyHK)! &#55357;&#56412; &#55357;&#56440;
> 
> I visit your collection thread regularly just to marvel at the beauties you've curated. Still. In. Awe. &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56845;


wow, i'm shocked to see my name next to the Queens!  i'm so far behind the others, to name but a few, traveler, fashion, blackcat, you and some secret collectors  

btw, i haven't seen HavPlenty for a loooooooooong while. she has quite a lot of gorgeous bags and many of them are OS leather...yummy... hope she's doing fine.


----------



## pamperz

New to me stone mam


----------



## beagly911

Switched from my raspberry Jet Setter Mini to my cream MAM with siggie HW...


----------



## beagly911

pamperz said:


> View attachment 2207553
> 
> 
> New to me stone mam


She looks beautiful!


----------



## Restore724

*MAC MINI perforated poppy pink*


----------



## DoxieMom

Switched back to Mrs. Goldstein!  Love her!!!!!


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> Thanks, Cat- that is especially high praise coming from you... one of the reigning Minkette queens (with Travelers, Disco and KaseyHK)! &#128092; &#128120;
> 
> I visit your collection thread regularly just to marvel at the beauties you've curated. Still. In. Awe. &#128563;&#128516;&#128525;



Aww thanks Rocket! 



pamperz said:


> View attachment 2207553
> 
> 
> New to me stone mam





beagly911 said:


> Switched from my raspberry Jet Setter Mini to my cream MAM with siggie HW...



OMG love both elegant MAMs! Gorgeous leathers... 



Restore724 said:


> *MAC MINI perforated poppy pink*



Awesome pop of color! 



DoxieMom said:


> Switched back to Mrs. Goldstein!  Love her!!!!!



Wow is this new rose-gold MAM? So glam!


----------



## beagly911

blackcat777 said:


> Aww thanks Rocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG love both elegant MAMs! Gorgeous leathers...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is this new rose-gold MAM? So glam!


Thanks blackcat, it's a great summer color and it's so smooshy!!  I'll be changing out tonight though cause I have a new RM on its way today!


----------



## PattyM

Carrying my white mab mini bombe.


----------



## beagly911

Switched to my periwinkle Darcy!


----------



## DoxieMom

blackcat777 said:


> Aww thanks Rocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG love both elegant MAMs! Gorgeous leathers...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is this new rose-gold MAM? So glam!


Yes!  Isn't she hot???


----------



## DoxieMom

My periwinkle RM baby!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

beagly911 said:


> Switched to my periwinkle Darcy!


nice!!~~ i can see a lovely charm on the zipper pull, what is it?


----------



## doxie3

DoxieMom said:


> Switched back to Mrs. Goldstein!  Love her!!!!!


She looks like she is worth her weight in gold!


----------



## doxie3

DoxieMom said:


> My periwinkle RM baby!!!


I love love this color!


----------



## beagly911

KaseyHK said:


> nice!!~~ i can see a lovely charm on the zipper pull, what is it?


Thank you, the charm was from a Michael Kors and Estee Lauder holiday collaboration in I think 2011.  I got when I went to the Nordstrom holiday party, a little bonus from my Estee Lauder doll!!  I love it because the white and clear go with everything.  It is silver but I mix it with my gold hardware because my watch is silver and gold so it works all the way around!!! hehe


----------



## beagly911

DoxieMom said:


> My periwinkle RM baby!!!


Gorgeous!!  I love the periwinkle!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

beagly911 said:


> Thank you, the charm was from a Michael Kors and Estee Lauder holiday collaboration in I think 2011.  I got when I went to the Nordstrom holiday party, a little bonus from my Estee Lauder doll!!  I love it because the white and clear go with everything.  It is silver but I mix it with my gold hardware because my watch is silver and gold so it works all the way around!!! hehe


interesting! would love to see a close-up of it! very recently, i'm obsessed with Juicy Couture charms  and i'm easily attracted to interesting and beautiful charms


----------



## beagly911

KaseyHK said:


> interesting! would love to see a close-up of it! very recently, i'm obsessed with Juicy Couture charms  and i'm easily attracted to interesting and beautiful charms


Here you go...I absolutely adore this charm...

without flash




two with flash...


----------



## KaseyHK

beagly911 said:


> Here you go...I absolutely adore this charm...
> 
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two with flash...


VERY pretty!!~~  thanks a lot for sharing this beauty with me.


----------



## beagly911

KaseyHK said:


> VERY pretty!!~~  thanks a lot for sharing this beauty with me.


Thank you, I love it and it is truly beautiful, the pic don't do it justice!!  It wasn't a part of the regular MK package with EL(the make up is long gone but still have the MK clutch), but like I said my great EL doll hooked me up!! Not what you know but who you know sometimes!!!


----------



## Denverite

Carrying a MAB today...Hot Pink with Gold Crackle Bottom! Perfect for summer!


----------



## blackcat777

beagly911 said:


> Switched to my periwinkle Darcy!





DoxieMom said:


> My periwinkle RM baby!!!



Periwinkle color is awesome, so beautiful!! Enjoy~


----------



## blackcat777

beagly911 said:


> Thanks blackcat, it's a great summer color and *it's so smooshy!*!  I'll be changing out tonight though cause I have a new RM on its way today!



Yes I can tell from your pic!!  Love those thick, smooshy leathers from '08!



Denverite said:


> Carrying a MAB today...Hot Pink with Gold Crackle Bottom! Perfect for summer!



Denver~ Thought I am not a pink person myself... I always love this hot pink color! Such a cool bag...



DoxieMom said:


> Yes!  Isn't she hot???



Yes she is, she looks perfect for a hot summer night!


----------



## blackcat777

Sideral grey Devote!


----------



## karina_g

Love the color


----------



## beagly911

blackcat777 said:


> Sideral grey Devote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213105


So purdy!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Using snakey mam today!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2214974
> 
> Using snakey mam today!


dunno why the pic posted so many times!  just tapped once!  arg!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Lavender MAM making me grin on a gloomy rainy day:


----------



## DoxieMom

Big Blue!  My gorgeous MAC Daddy!  Love her!


----------



## Esquared72

Grabbing a bite at the airport. Off to Boston for a quick meeting. Flying back later today. Crazy, right? My trusty travel bud, Black MAM is along for the ride. 
View attachment 2217038


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Grabbing a bite at the airport. Off to Boston for a quick meeting. Flying back later today. Crazy, right? My trusty travel bud, Black MAM is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2217038



MAM and coffee. Love!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Stonewash blue Mattie catching some rays at lunch


----------



## Rocket_girl

Wow- that's weird (above). Again with SW Mattie sunning herself...


----------



## DoxieMom

Getting lunch with Mom and our two RM buddies!


----------



## Esquared72

DoxieMom said:


> Getting lunch with Mom and our two RM buddies!



Yum...Looks like Five Guys!


----------



## DoxieMom

eehlers said:


> Yum...Looks like Five Guys!



Lol!  Sure was!!!!  Yum!!!  :snack::snack::snack:


----------



## Restore724

Carried *MAC MINI* today with straps doubled and it's perfect drop length as a shoulder bag.
I love this bag more and more each day.  
Hmmm what color should I get next?


----------



## Restore724

DoxieMom said:


> Getting lunch with Mom and our two RM buddies!


 
Very Nice!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

cheating with Hayden Harnett Trophy - blue is my recent mood and this is the only blue that i have


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> cheating with Hayden Harnett Trophy - blue is my recent mood and this is the only blue that i have



Wow- gorgeous, Kasey!


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Wow- gorgeous, Kasey!


 thank you


----------



## Rocket_girl

MAM waiting with me @ VW shop while they work on sunroof. Pretending that rain may stop one day, making sunroof once again relevant...


----------



## acque

eehlers said:


> Grabbing a bite at the airport. Off to Boston for a quick meeting. Flying back later today. Crazy, right? My trusty travel bud, Black MAM is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2217038


 What year is your bag from, eehlers? That's the leather and hardware I want in a black MAM!


----------



## Esquared72

acque said:


> What year is your bag from, eehlers? That's the leather and hardware I want in a black MAM!



I think I got this in late 2011. I bought it directly from RM.com.  Has the dash lining. Love this bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched one black MAM for another.  The handles on this one are pretty stiff compared to my basic black MAM, so I'm going to carry it on my shoulder by the handles to try and break them in a bit. 

She is awful purty. 
View attachment 2219045


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Switched one black MAM for another.  The handles on this one are pretty stiff compared to my basic black MAM, so I'm going to carry it on my shoulder by the handles to try and break them in a bit.
> 
> She is awful purty.
> View attachment 2219045



Gorgeous eehlers!


----------



## kaits33

DoxieMom said:


> Getting lunch with Mom and our two RM buddies!



I love the red and the blue side by side! I immediately thought of Five Guys when I saw the background....yum!


----------



## blackcat777

Snugbugnyc said:


> View attachment 2214974
> 
> Using snakey mam today!



Cool as always Snugbug!



DoxieMom said:


> Getting lunch with Mom and our two RM buddies!



Their color kinda matches with the background, doens't it  Cute!



Rocket_girl said:


> MAM waiting with me @ VW shop while they work on sunroof. Pretending that rain may stop one day, making sunroof once again relevant...
> 
> View attachment 2218653
> 
> View attachment 2218654



Darn the leather is so pebbly 



eehlers said:


> Switched one black MAM for another.  The handles on this one are pretty stiff compared to my basic black MAM, so I'm going to carry it on my shoulder by the handles to try and break them in a bit.
> 
> She is awful purty.
> View attachment 2219045



I know I already said the same thing about 10 times, but she's perfectly gorgeous eehlers...


----------



## fshnonmymind

Today I'm sporting a cutie I scored from one of the NYC sample sales. This style was called the Spark.


----------



## Esquared72

fshnonmymind said:


> Today I'm sporting a cutie I scored from one of the NYC sample sales. This style was called the Spark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219712



That's adorable!  Wish they'd actually gone to production on this one!


----------



## DoxieMom

blackcat777 said:


> Cool as always Snugbug!
> 
> 
> 
> Their color kinda matches with the background, doens't it  Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Darn the leather is so pebbly
> 
> 
> 
> I know I already said the same thing about 10 times, but she's perfectly gorgeous eehlers...


I totally felt patriotic when I took this pic!


----------



## DoxieMom

Out and about with my RM mini Mac!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

blackcat777 said:


> Cool as always Snugbug!
> 
> 
> 
> Their color kinda matches with the background, doens't it  Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Darn the leather is so pebbly
> 
> 
> 
> I know I already said the same thing about 10 times, but she's perfectly gorgeous eehlers...



Thanks blacky!


----------



## Restore724

*MAB MINI lipstick*


----------



## DoxieMom

Restore724 said:


> *MAB MINI lipstick*


I have the same bag and just love it!


----------



## msmsytique

Ostrich embossed MAM and I had her loaded up today so I used the shoulder strap


----------



## Esquared72

I'm cheating with Mr. Wang today (though I'm still rockin' my RM pouches and, even though you don't see it here, my RM phone case).  

I love this picture as it's the only one I've taken of Rocco that really captures the Cayenne color...a true, true red with no orange undertones.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> I'm cheating with Mr. Wang today (though I'm still rockin' my RM pouches and, even though you don't see it here, my RM phone case).
> 
> I love this picture as it's the only one I've taken of Rocco that really captures the Cayenne color...a true, true red with no orange undertones.



Oooh love this picture! Lots of eye candy. I love the Cayenne color!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm carrying the denim leopard Cherish tote today. I scored this baby at a local consignment shop for about $35, so there was no way I could leave it behind, lol.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Black Cat MAB making a rare summer appearance...


----------



## Rocket_girl

She was looking so photogenic today that I had to take more...






And the first one that -- on my screen only renders halfway...


----------



## DoxieMom

Rocket_girl said:


> She was looking so photogenic today that I had to take more...
> 
> View attachment 2225652
> 
> View attachment 2225653
> 
> 
> And the first one that -- on my screen only renders halfway...
> 
> View attachment 2225655


I am crazy jealous!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

looks great on you and that leather looks yummy



Rocket_girl said:


> She was looking so photogenic today that I had to take more...
> 
> View attachment 2225652
> 
> View attachment 2225653
> 
> 
> And the first one that -- on my screen only renders halfway...
> 
> View attachment 2225655


----------



## blackcat777

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm carrying the denim leopard Cherish tote today. I scored this baby at a local consignment shop for about $35, so there was no way I could leave it behind, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223641



Wow what a bargain! Congrats on your score - I love this tote!



Rocket_girl said:


> Black Cat MAB making a rare summer appearance...
> 
> View attachment 2225293



Speechless...


----------



## Rocket_girl

Sugbug's Cupid...


----------



## blackcat777

I'm with my new (to me) mocha x stingray Cheri. Woohoo!


----------



## Kissingenue

Off to the beach today! RM of choice is my pretty multi-colored weaved MAC Bombe


----------



## DoxieMom

My tangerine RM MAM!


----------



## blackcat777

DoxieMom said:


> My tangerine RM MAM!



Yum!


----------



## DoxieMom

blackcat777 said:


> Yum!


Thank you!  She was my first RM and the absolute down fall of my bank account!  Lol!


----------



## kaits33

DoxieMom said:


> My tangerine RM MAM!



Gorgeous! I love when people post car seat photos.


----------



## blackcat777

DoxieMom said:


> Thank you!  She was my first RM and the *absolute down fall of my bank account*!  Lol!



I hear you!


----------



## beachgirl38

Lately I have been using my Marine MAM, which I almost let go!!:shame:  This blue is so pretty & sparkly in the sun & it is now so soft & smooshy with use.


----------



## Rocket_girl

beachgirl38 said:


> Lately I have been using my Marine MAM, which I almost let go!!:shame:  This blue is so pretty & sparkly in the sun & it is now so soft & smooshy with use.
> 
> View attachment 2231587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231588



Lol- just after my last post, I saw this one--- you didn't let her go after all!!! &#128522;


----------



## kaits33

beachgirl38 said:


> Lately I have been using my Marine MAM, which I almost let go!!:shame:  This blue is so pretty & sparkly in the sun & it is now so soft & smooshy with use.
> 
> View attachment 2231587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231588



I was wondering if you kept her!! I'm glad you did. That blue is just so unique.  Hope you and your family are well!


----------



## KaseyHK

i have to agree with all of you - blue is the perfect color for this summer! and so is the minty blue


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my Sky Grey 5-zip mini MAC for the first time. the leather/ material is very soft but it's all fine as long as the bag holds the stuff i need


----------



## beachgirl38

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Sky Grey 5-zip mini MAC for the first time. the leather/ material is very soft but it's all fine as long as the bag holds the stuff i need



Love that color & the leather looks so soft!


----------



## KaseyHK

beachgirl38 said:


> Love that color & the leather looks so soft!


yes it is very soft and thin (wish it's a little bit thicker) ... the color is kinda special, i'd say it's greyish turquoise


----------



## Rocket_girl

OS Iris / purple lizard MAM makes her debut! (En route to work: she's too full to smoosh!)


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> OS Iris / purple lizard MAM makes her debut! (En route to work: she's too full to smoosh!)
> 
> View attachment 2233737


 
This is so pretty. I saw one on ebay. Is it soft?


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> This is so pretty. I saw one on ebay. Is it soft?



Plenty, yes... She is a soft as she looks &#128524;&#128524;&#128524;


----------



## AJ1025

Carrying my new (to me) chocolate Bulga De Beber satchel today, but before this was rocking my Quilted Black MAB for three days


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> Plenty, yes... She is a soft as she looks &#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56844;


 
Gorgeous.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Today, room for smooshiness:


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC with gold hw.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Fully loaded MAB hobo, in yummy chocolate brown, with my own aftermarket strap. Still working out the strap situation: RM strap is too long. my chain is shorter (and I love the look), but it leaves dents in my shoulder.

For today, vanity prevails...


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Rocket_girl said:


> Fully loaded MAB hobo, in yummy chocolate brown, with my own aftermarket strap. Still working out the strap situation: RM strap is too long. my chain is shorter (and I love the look), but it leaves dents in my shoulder.
> 
> For today, vanity prevails...
> 
> View attachment 2235528
> 
> View attachment 2235529


ouch!  but does look nice


----------



## Rocket_girl

Had to unpack my new love...




But it really is a MAC day...


----------



## blackcat777

Brave DG MAC came out with me in 100 degrees heat today...


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> Brave DG MAC came out with me in 100 degrees heat today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238527



OMG. Spectacular. In awe,,,&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DoxieMom

My gorgeous MAC Daddy in lipstick!


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> OMG. Spectacular. In awe,,,&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you Rocket! She came to a vacation with me so I'm still carrying her!


----------



## blackcat777

^^^ can't muti quote - love the iris / pl Mam and lipstick Mac!


----------



## blackcat777

Vacation trip with DG MAC and Night speedy (as my travel bag!!!). Can't believe how much Speedy can hold.


----------



## blackcat777




----------



## blackcat777

^^^ Steady, not Speedy! Duh.


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackcat777 said:


> ^^^ steady, not speedy! Duh.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DoxieMom

My mini MAC in poppy pink!


----------



## Esquared72

Quick trip to the grocery store calls for Warm Gray MAC. Wallet? Check. Keys? Check. Gum? Check. Lip balm? Check. Phone? Check. 

Perfect for the necessities and let's you be chic while hands-free. 
View attachment 2248461


----------



## DoxieMom

eehlers said:


> Quick trip to the grocery store calls for Warm Gray MAC. Wallet? Check. Keys? Check. Gum? Check. Lip balm? Check. Phone? Check.
> 
> Perfect for the necessities and let's you be chic while hands-free.
> View attachment 2248461


Nothing beats hands free shopping!


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Quick trip to the grocery store calls for Warm Gray MAC. Wallet? Check. Keys? Check. Gum? Check. Lip balm? Check. Phone? Check.
> 
> Perfect for the necessities and let's you be chic while hands-free.
> View attachment 2248461



Oooohhh - yummy!


----------



## bunniluver

DoxieMom said:


> My mini MAC in poppy pink!



Gorgeous! I love the color.


----------



## Ms.Qi

DoxieMom said:


> My mini MAC in poppy pink!



I love my poppy pink mini mac as well, so cute for the summer



eehlers said:


> Quick trip to the grocery store calls for Warm Gray MAC. Wallet? Check. Keys? Check. Gum? Check. Lip balm? Check. Phone? Check.
> 
> Perfect for the necessities and let's you be chic while hands-free.
> View attachment 2248461



Love this color, is this a full size mac or mini?


----------



## Esquared72

DoxieMom said:


> Nothing beats hands free shopping!





Rocket_girl said:


> Oooohhh - yummy!





Ms.Qi said:


> Love this color, is this a full size mac or mini?



Thanks!  This is a full-size MAC.  It's my go-to bag when doing a day of errands/shopping or to throw in a suitcase when I'm on business travel as it's great for going out for dinner/drinks.

That said...I'm back to my two-timing ways.  Carrying my newest MJ beauty today.


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  This is a full-size MAC.  It's my go-to bag when doing a day of errands/shopping or to throw in a suitcase when I'm on business travel as it's great for going out for dinner/drinks.
> 
> That said...I'm back to my two-timing ways.  Carrying my newest MJ beauty today.



Eehlers, I am two-timing as well- my first confessional two-timing pic in this forum. Fell back in love w/ Pandora this weekend. Love her biker-chic vibe...


----------



## Esquared72

Rocket_girl said:


> Eehlers, I am two-timing as well- my first confessional two-timing pic in this forum. Fell back in love w/ Pandora this weekend. Love her biker-chic vibe...
> 
> View attachment 2249291
> 
> View attachment 2249293



Gorgeous!  I was thisclose to buying a Pandora in aubergine recently.  This bag is definitely on my 'someday' list.  Looks like it is so functional and comfortable to carry.


----------



## HavPlenty

Just changed from my bronze tan Nikki to my Ocean Blue Nikki


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Gorgeous!  I was thisclose to buying a Pandora in aubergine recently.  This bag is definitely on my 'someday' list.  Looks like it is so functional and comfortable to carry.



Eehlers- it is. It lies flat and close to the body with a light load. The shoulder strap is satchel-like and perfect drop to fit under my arm (like a MAM or a Cupid), yet clip-on cross body strap and aforementioned flatness make it a perfect messenger- style cross body as well. More of a change-artist than any RM.

That said, having sung her praises, I have a hard time enjoying her for the guilt of how much she cost! At the time, I told myself she was THE perfect bag - the last bag I would ever need to own. That lasted a good 4-5 months- which is a record for me w/ one bag, but of course it wore off. I told myself I would sell her if I wasn't carrying her enough, and she sat for a while - with intent to sell. I pulled her out a couple of weeks ago, and have fallen back in love w/ her. I'm thinking I should just let myself off the hook and enjoy her.

That, or sell- and cover more than half the cost of my entire RM collection. 

I must recommend her (I have size small, which is neither too large nor too small. Aubergine would be amazing!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> Eehlers- it is. It lies flat and close to the body with a light load. The shoulder strap is satchel-like and perfect drop to fit under my arm (like a MAM or a Cupid), yet clip-on cross body strap and aforementioned flatness make it a perfect messenger- style cross body as well. More of a change-artist than any RM.
> 
> That said, having sung her praises, *I have a hard time enjoying her for the guilt of how much she cost! At the time, I told myself she was THE perfect bag - the last bag I would ever need to own. That lasted a good 4-5 months- which is a record for me w/ one bag, but of course it wore off. I told myself I would sell her if I wasn't carrying her enough, and she sat for a while - with intent to sell. I pulled her out a couple of weeks ago, and have fallen back in love w/ her. I'm thinking I should just let myself off the hook and enjoy her.*
> 
> That, or sell- and cover more than half the cost of my entire RM collection.
> 
> I must recommend her (I have size small, which is neither too large nor too small. Aubergine would be amazing!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


 


The adventures of Rocket girl.  I love reading your posts.


----------



## DoxieMom

My mini MAC chilling next to Mom's mini 5 zip!


----------



## NikkiRenae

DoxieMom said:


> My mini MAC chilling next to Mom's mini 5 zip!



They look so cute together  which color is your mini Mac?


----------



## Esquared72

Rocket_girl said:


> Eehlers- it is. It lies flat and close to the body with a light load. The shoulder strap is satchel-like and perfect drop to fit under my arm (like a MAM or a Cupid), yet clip-on cross body strap and aforementioned flatness make it a perfect messenger- style cross body as well. More of a change-artist than any RM.
> 
> That said, having sung her praises, I have a hard time enjoying her for the guilt of how much she cost! At the time, I told myself she was THE perfect bag - the last bag I would ever need to own. That lasted a good 4-5 months- which is a record for me w/ one bag, but of course it wore off. I told myself I would sell her if I wasn't carrying her enough, and she sat for a while - with intent to sell. I pulled her out a couple of weeks ago, and have fallen back in love w/ her. I'm thinking I should just let myself off the hook and enjoy her.
> 
> That, or sell- and cover more than half the cost of my entire RM collection.
> 
> I must recommend her (I have size small, which is neither too large nor too small. Aubergine would be amazing!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;



Ahhh...the guilt of the high end bag.  I'm well versed in that myself.  My best advice...enjoy her!!  I had the same intentions when I bought my Chloe Paraty - she's perfect, the ultimate neutral that matches everything, the only bag I'll ever need, a totally justified ridiculously expensive purchase.  Needless to say, while I use her often, I don't carry my Chloe every day, but she is a stunning bag and is my absolute favorite.  I'm just an inherently fickle gal that likes to switch it up once in a while - I can survive on about 10-15 bags in my collection, but one bag could never be my end-all/be-all bag.  Once I decided to embrace this about myself and stop beating myself up about it, it let me relax and lose the guilt over not carrying my pricy HG bag every single day.  And I know that I'll never sell her - I would so regret letting her go, even if it meant having funds for 15 other bags - those 15 wouldn't equate to that one Chloe. 

Now...back to the topic at hand.  The Pandora sounds great!  I'm far too banned right now to think about getting one anytime soon, but I'll definitely be keeping this one on my wishlist!


----------



## doi

*gasp* I had to come out of hiding and just say that I thought I was all alone about the holy-crap-expensive-bag-I-can-feed-a-family-for-months thingie guilt!  So glad I'm not aloooown! :o


----------



## HavPlenty

My lovely taupe MAB.  The leather smells so good. It's intoxicating. It took me a while to get used to the size. It's a great commuter bag. I can put everything I need in it without stuffing it.


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> My lovely taupe MAB.  The leather smells so good. It's intoxicating. It took me a while to get used to the size. It's a great commuter bag. I can put everything I need in it without stuffing it.



Wow- she is lovely!


----------



## Rocket_girl

doi said:


> *gasp* I had to come out of hiding and just say that I thought I was all alone about the holy-crap-expensive-bag-I-can-feed-a-family-for-months thingie guilt!  So glad I'm not aloooown! :o



Lol- feed a family? I could remodel my kitchen: ... new stove to cook the food  ... and new fridge to chill it! (This thought is not helping...)


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> Wow- she is lovely!


 
Thanks Rocket_girl


----------



## Restore724

*CUPID grape*


----------



## Thetaaj

I'm trying to post to this forum from the app, is not working. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thetaaj

RM Mac Daddy in Grape foil wrapped leather with gold hardware! I don't think it will let me upload a picture. . Bummer!


----------



## sdkitty

Rocket_girl said:


> Lol- feed a family? I could remodel my kitchen: ... new stove to cook the food ... and new fridge to chill it! (This thought is not helping...)


 
I say enjoy your beautiful bag Rocketgirl.  That's what you got it for


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Rocket_girl said:


> Eehlers, I am two-timing as well- my first confessional two-timing pic in this forum. Fell back in love w/ Pandora this weekend. Love her biker-chic vibe...
> 
> View attachment 2249291
> 
> View attachment 2249293


hey!  i would love to see a mod shot of this bag...sometime when you have a chance.


----------



## DoxieMom

NikkiRenae said:


> They look so cute together  which color is your mini Mac?


Thank you! MIT is poppy pink!


----------



## DoxieMom

DoxieMom said:


> Thank you! MIT is poppy pink!


I meant it!  Love autocorrect!


----------



## DoxieMom

My silver mini MAC!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Snugbugnyc said:


> hey!  i would love to see a mod shot of this bag...sometime when you have a chance.



Snugbug- here are your mod shots:


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Rocket_girl said:


> Snugbug- here are your mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 2253177
> 
> View attachment 2253178
> 
> View attachment 2253179
> 
> View attachment 2253180
> 
> View attachment 2253185


Oh thank you Rocket!  That was so great!  haha.  love the bag.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Snugbugnyc said:


> Oh thank you Rocket!  That was so great!  haha.  love the bag.  Enjoy it!



Lol - thanks, Snugbug.,I feel guilty when I carry her, yet I feel guilty whenever I DON'T carry her, you know what I mean? I have fallen back in love with her, so i might as well just get over myself and enjoy her. She really is unique and perfect- if there could ever be a perfect bag (around here? HA!), she would be a contender: crossbody, satchel, shoulder, hand, arm - and smooshy enough to settle into each position. One strap in any position (no outside-handle-falling off shoulder), and I can get into any of her compartments - from any carrying position - without taking her off. She's the only bag I have that can do all that...


----------



## Thetaaj

I can finally post pictures! I'm still carrying my RM Mac Daddy foil wrapped leather in Grape w/ gold hardware!  I just got her Tuesday and I love carrying her! She's so zexy!


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## Rocket_girl

Thetaaj said:


> I can finally post pictures! I'm still carrying my RM Mac Daddy foil wrapped leather in Grape w/ gold hardware!  I just got her Tuesday and I love carrying her! She's so zexy!



Oh, wow- foil wrapped leather is beautiful!! You wear her well - congrats!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Rocket_girl said:


> Lol - thanks, Snugbug.,I feel guilty when I carry her, yet I feel guilty whenever I DON'T carry her, you know what I mean? I have fallen back in love with her, so i might as well just get over myself and enjoy her. She really is unique and perfect- if there could ever be a perfect bag (around here? HA!), she would be a contender: crossbody, satchel, shoulder, hand, arm - and smooshy enough to settle into each position. One strap in any position (no outside-handle-falling off shoulder), and I can get into any of her compartments - from any carrying position - without taking her off. She's the only bag I have that can do all that...


She is fab!  Mazels!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Snugbugnyc said:


> She is fab!  Mazels!


oh and dont feel guilty!  you deserve it!  enjoy!!!  seriously!  That is a gorgeous bag!  If i could buy that as my black right now.....i would be all over it!


----------



## DoxieMom

Lunch with Mom and her RM!


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


>


she looks so gorgeous and like brand new! is it MAB or MAM? what color is it?


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> she looks so gorgeous and like brand new! is it MAB or MAM? what color is it?


 
Thanks Kasey. It's a MAM. I'm not sure of the color. I got it on Ebay. It's like a bluish/grayish color.  Sometimes it looks a little lavenderish.


----------



## Thetaaj

Carrying RM bags are so much fun! I'm thinking about looking for the matinée bag fire my next RM, I'm also thinking about a Tory Burch.. decisions, decisions!


----------



## redweddy

Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...


----------



## HavPlenty

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...


 
Beautiful color and beautiful leather is the perfect combination.


----------



## pennydreadful

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...



Ohhhhh that is BEAUTIFUL. What a fabulous bag!!! I need one. Omg.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...



That is one amazing Nikki!  Such yummy green leather!


----------



## DoxieMom

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...



Okay, red - how did I NOT know you have a Jade Nikki? Jade leather is my fave and must make for a spectacularly soft and smooshy Nikki!


----------



## Esquared72

Lousy cheater still, but this bag is one of my all-time faves - my MbMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight...so dreamy. 
View attachment 2255979


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Date night with hubadub and my little frye baby


----------



## sdkitty

Snugbugnyc said:


> Date night with hubadub and my little frye baby
> View attachment 2256045


 
I like that!
NR used to have Frye bags a lot but not so much lately.  And the ones they had most recently were huge.  One of these days I'm gonna get one.


----------



## FloridaGirl18

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...



Oh my gorgeous!!!! Eek!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Olive MAM


----------



## Thetaaj

That is GORGE!


----------



## DoxieMom

HavPlenty said:


> Olive MAM


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> Olive MAM



Wow (drool...)! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Classic black MAC- (reg size)


----------



## HavPlenty

Thanks guys.


----------



## jla84

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2255220
> 
> 
> Had me some Jade today! Falling back in love with the Nikki is not hard to do...



oooooooo! I love the jade! So pretty!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Sunday lunch and shopping with Brown Haze Beloved:




Back to work Monday with Ruby MAM (defying all sense and mixing silver sandals with Miss Ruby's brass HW - fashion faux pas!!):


----------



## redweddy

pennydreadful said:


> Ohhhhh that is BEAUTIFUL. What a fabulous bag!!! I need one. Omg.





Snugbugnyc said:


> That is one amazing Nikki!  Such yummy green leather!





DoxieMom said:


> Beautiful bag!!!





eehlers said:


> Okay, red - how did I NOT know you have a Jade Nikki? Jade leather is my fave and must make for a spectacularly soft and smooshy Nikki!





FloridaGirl18 said:


> Oh my gorgeous!!!! Eek!!!





jla84 said:


> oooooooo! I love the jade! So pretty!



Thank you ladies!  This is one of the bags that keep me in touch with my inner Minkette!  The jade leather is just as gorgeous as her stonewash leathers!


----------



## Thetaaj

I want a MAM but they seem heavy. What is the weight like before you load it?


----------



## Thetaaj

I love black, so classic!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Pewter MAB
($77 eBay find)


----------



## StarSanctuary

wearing my new 5 zip mini. got it from the Nordstrom anniversary sale [:
	

		
			
		

		
	




the photo is a little blurry but I didn't have time to take another.


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> Classic black MAC- (reg size)
> View attachment 2256635


 
I need a black one for Las Vegas. Love the lining.


----------



## HavPlenty

Black nikki gold hardware.


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> View attachment 2258222
> 
> Pewter MAB
> ($77 eBay find)


 
Great deal! I saw that on ebay. I love the pewter.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

HavPlenty said:


> I need a black one for Las Vegas. Love the lining.



Thanks! The lining makes it easy to find things-


----------



## marcinthemiddle

HavPlenty said:


> Great deal! I saw that on ebay. I love the pewter.



I am really happy I was able to get it. I love the MAB. now I want a Nikki...


----------



## kaits33

The dog photo bombed me but here I am with my Diamond tote. It's a great summer bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> I am really happy I was able to get it. I love the MAB. now I want a Nikki...


 
I think she had a black one for sale before that one. I love the MAB too. I have a pewter MAM and I love it.  Nikki's are nice too and they hold a lot of stuff. But you will need to keep everything in pouches or else you'll be digging for days. But it's a great bag. I love carrying it.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

HavPlenty said:


> I think she had a black one for sale before that one. I love the MAB too. I have a pewter MAM and I love it.  Nikki's are nice too and they hold a lot of stuff. But you will need to keep everything in pouches or else you'll be digging for days. But it's a great bag. I love carrying it.



I agree about needing pouches- I used to have an almond supernova Nikki and it was like a cavern. LOL


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> I agree about needing pouches- I used to have an almond supernova Nikki and it was like a cavern. LOL


 
Seriously, lol. I love the almond Nikki.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Wearing the pewter MAB today...I love how smooshy her leather is.


----------



## HavPlenty

Soft grey MAB. I love taking my MABs for commuting on the train to work. The MAMs are fine too. But the MAB can fit so much stuff including my lunch, lol. I really hate taking several bags on the train. It really bugs me.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

HavPlenty said:


> Soft grey MAB. I love taking my MABs for commuting on the train to work. The MAMs are fine too. But the MAB can fit so much stuff including my lunch, lol. I really hate taking several bags on the train. It really bugs me.



Beautiful!
Sometimes I carry two bags on the train: a MAC and a Longchamp Pliage tote...LOL


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> Beautiful!
> Sometimes I carry two bags on the train: a MAC and a Longchamp Pliage tote...LOL


 

Thank you!
A lot of people carry two bags on the train. In fact most women have a purse and a tote bag. It just bugs me when I carry two. That's my own pet peeve.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you!
> A lot of people carry two bags on the train. In fact most women have a purse and a tote bag. It just bugs me when I carry two. That's my own pet peeve.



Taking purple 5 zip out on errands with the bf.


----------



## KaseyHK

something grey for today...


----------



## marcinthemiddle

KaseyHK said:


> something grey for today...



That grey makes me happy. It's beautiful.


----------



## KaseyHK

marcinthemiddle said:


> That grey makes me happy. It's beautiful.


thank you  grey doesn't make me happy but it matches well with my outfit today and that makes me happy


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Brought my newest favourite to work...


----------



## DoxieMom

marcinthemiddle said:


> Brought my newest favourite to work...
> View attachment 2260147


Oh!  I LOVE how the leather goes through the chain!  I am so envious!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

DoxieMom said:


> Oh!  I LOVE how the leather goes through the chain!  I am so envious!



Isn't that cool? It looked very Chanel-y to me. LOL
I am SO in love with this bag...
Thanks for liking my pic!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Little baby frye.  Awwww.


----------



## Snugbugnyc




----------



## sdkitty

KaseyHK said:


> something grey for today...


 
that's pretty...nice medium grey
I had a grey MAM but it was lighter color


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Snugbugnyc said:


> Little baby frye.  Awwww.


that should have read:  cheatin with baby frye


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Taking my woven MAC with RGH out for her inaugural spin!
(Going to see 'The Conjuring' with the BF)


----------



## DoxieMom

marcinthemiddle said:


> Taking my woven MAC with RGH out for her inaugural spin!
> (Going to see 'The Conjuring' with the BF)
> View attachment 2262570


I want that bag soooo bad!  More than I can spend right now though.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

DoxieMom said:


> I want that bag soooo bad!  More than I can spend right now though.



I'm getting used to the woven texture, but the leather is thick and soft...


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## marcinthemiddle

HavPlenty said:


>



Love it!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


>


oh i saw this one, which looks brownish in the listing. so, it's greenish in real?


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Out and about... Dry cleaners, bank and The Conjuring w/ BF.


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> oh i saw this one, which looks brownish in the listing. so, it's greenish in real?


 
Nope. It's sort of grayish brown. It's cloud gray I think. The flash probably alters the color a bit.


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> Love it!!!


 
Thank you darling.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Nope. It's sort of grayish brown. It's cloud gray I think. The flash probably alters the color a bit.


i see. you acquired a lot of MABs lately so i think it's become your new fav style


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> i see. you acquired a lot of MABs lately so i think it's become your new fav style


 
This is the only recent purchase. The other two mabs I've had for a while. I just never carried them. I started taking the train to work a couple of days a week so they are super useful. They are two big for me to carry otherwise. I carry my Nikki's on the weekend.


----------



## DoxieMom

Mrs. Goldstein went to the gym with me this morning.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Linea Pelle today. 
View attachment 2264262


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Waiting for the BF to pick me up from work with my MAM today...


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Oops- forgot the pic... LOL


----------



## Thetaaj

My niece with the RM Croc stamped MAC mini and myself with my MAC Daddy! RM twinsies!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Thetaaj said:


> My niece with the RM Croc stamped MAC mini and myself with my MAC Daddy! RM twinsies!



MAC attack! You're both gorgeous!


----------



## blackcat777

HavPlenty said:


>


----------



## DoxieMom

Thetaaj said:


> My niece with the RM Croc stamped MAC mini and myself with my MAC Daddy! RM twinsies!


You guys look great!  I love my MAC Daddys!


----------



## penpen21

My green Nikki.  I just conditioned her with Leather Honey


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Cheating on RM with my trusty Mulberry "Alexa" in oak today...


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Butter Nikki today. The quality of leather lives up to the color name on this one. Added on my dragonfly fob for a little touch of fun. 
View attachment 2264951

View attachment 2264952


----------



## marcinthemiddle

eehlers said:


> Carrying Butter Nikki today. The quality of leather lives up to the color name on this one. Added on my dragonfly fob for a little touch of fun.
> View attachment 2264951
> 
> View attachment 2264952



Now THAT'S a beautiful bag!


----------



## Esquared72

marcinthemiddle said:


> Now THAT'S a beautiful bag!



Why, thank you! I get caught petting her a lot...she's squisherific.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

eehlers said:


> Why, thank you! I get caught petting her a lot...she's squisherific.


She does look wonderfully "squooshy"...


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Carrying Butter Nikki today. The quality of leather lives up to the color name on this one. Added on my dragonfly fob for a little touch of fun.
> View attachment 2264951
> 
> View attachment 2264952


 
OMG!

Love it, Love it, Love it!


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> OMG!
> 
> Love it, Love it, Love it!



Thanks! She is purty, isn't she?


----------



## Rocket_girl

penpen21 said:


> My green Nikki.  I just conditioned her with Leather Honey



I&#128525; Leather Honey! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## yuki920923

DoxieMom said:


> I want that bag soooo bad!  More than I can spend right now though.



That is the most beautiful MAC I've seen! Where did you come across this gem?


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> Oops- forgot the pic... LOL
> View attachment 2264336


 
haha nice


----------



## HavPlenty

Thetaaj said:


> My niece with the RM Croc stamped MAC mini and myself with my MAC Daddy! RM twinsies!


 
Too cute!


----------



## HavPlenty

penpen21 said:


> My green Nikki.  I just conditioned her with Leather Honey


 
What color green is this? The leather looks so soft.


----------



## Esquared72

Sticking with Ms. Butter today.


----------



## HavPlenty

OS Tangerine Mam w/ Signature HW


----------



## penpen21

HavPlenty said:


> What color green is this? The leather looks so soft.




I don't know the name of the color.  This is with flash, this color is more accurate.


----------



## HavPlenty

penpen21 said:


> I don't know the name of the color.  This is with flash, this color is more accurate.


 
Its beautiful


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> OS Tangerine Mam w/ Signature HW



Tangerine leather is one of the yummiest! It's from the same season as Jade, I believe, which is the softest RM leather I've ever felt.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Tangerine leather is one of the yummiest! It's from the same season as Jade, I believe, which is the softest RM leather I've ever felt.


 
This bag is such a treasure. I love the color and the leather on it. It's really thick and really soft. So far it is the thickest and softest leather on all my RM bags.  It also has gotten a beautiful patina with age.


----------



## HavPlenty

The listing said Nautical Blue but I'm not certain what the color actually is. Depending on the light the bag has many shades of blue.


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> The listing said Nautical Blue but I'm not certain what the color actually is. Depending on the light the bag has many shades of blue.



Wow- I'll say! That's the same bag? Top photo looks like current season royal blue, bottom looks like what I've seen described as Nautical blue. Lovely!!!


----------



## ngraceu

I got this MAB at the same Goodwill Macklemore's "Thriftshop" music video was filmed at. Its wasn't .99 more like - dollar something. I bout it in great condition but I'm getting ready to retire her. Her leather strings are gone and the leathers getting yellow


----------



## marcinthemiddle

I wore MAC Daddy in 'ecru' today. I love her black hardware...


----------



## marcinthemiddle

ngraceu said:


> View attachment 2268389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this MAB at the same Goodwill Macklemore's "Thriftshop" music video was filmed at. Its wasn't .99 more like - dollar something. I bout it in great condition but I'm getting ready to retire her. Her leather strings are gone and the leathers getting yellow



She's a beauty!


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> Wow- I'll say! That's the same bag? Top photo looks like current season royal blue, bottom looks like what I've seen described as Nautical blue. Lovely!!!


 
Yep same bag. Daylight photo here:


----------



## HavPlenty

ngraceu said:


> View attachment 2268389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this MAB at the same Goodwill Macklemore's "Thriftshop" music video was filmed at. Its wasn't .99 more like - dollar something. I bout it in great condition but I'm getting ready to retire her. Her leather strings are gone and the leathers getting yellow


 
Wow that is awesome.


----------



## HavPlenty

marcinthemiddle said:


> I wore MAC Daddy in 'ecru' today. I love her black hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268392


 
Very pretty and different.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my slouchy gal, Nikki.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

I am cheating on RM again with my Mulberry "Alexa"...
	

		
			
		

		
	



She's got room for everything...


----------



## HavPlenty

Sand MAM


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my patent leather Passport wallet. Bought this from Outnet last year for a great deal. This wallet is card slot nirvana...there are even hidden ones in the bill slots!
View attachment 2269578

View attachment 2269579


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Switched into my patent leather Passport wallet. Bought this from Outnet last year for a great deal. This wallet is card slot nirvana...there are even hidden ones in the bill slots!
> View attachment 2269578
> 
> View attachment 2269579


 
Love the color!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

MAC Daddy in ecru/black hardware...


----------



## flirtsy

love it, and the sunglasses too!!


----------



## DoxieMom

Happy Birthday to me!  From my Mom and Dad!


----------



## Luvdabags

DoxieMom said:


> Happy Birthday to me!  From my Mom and Dad!



 congrats!


----------



## Luvdabags

Heading to the Justin Timberlake concert....


----------



## HavPlenty

DoxieMom said:


> Happy Birthday to me!  From my Mom and Dad!


 
Happy Birthday! And that is gorgeous. I love that color. What is it called?


----------



## kix55

DoxieMom said:


> Happy Birthday to me!  From my Mom and Dad!



happy belated bday doxie! that is such a gorgeous deep red!! congrats!


----------



## StarSanctuary

wearing my Lilac Mini MAC and I'm in love with the leather cause it's so soft and pebbly [:


----------



## DoxieMom

HavPlenty said:


> Happy Birthday! And that is gorgeous. I love that color. What is it called?


Thank you!! It is tomato from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale!  It feels completely different from all my other mini 5 zips.  The leather is thicker, the tassels are put on differently, and the pockets are all functional.  I love it so much!  I wish I had more like it!


----------



## DoxieMom

kix55 said:


> happy belated bday doxie! that is such a gorgeous deep red!! congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## DoxieMom

Luvdabags said:


> congrats!


Thank you!  I am in love!


----------



## DoxieMom

Luvdabags said:


> Heading to the Justin Timberlake concert....
> 
> View attachment 2272078


I am jealous!  How was the concert?  I would love to see him live!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

StarSanctuary said:


> View attachment 2272962
> 
> 
> wearing my Lilac Mini MAC and I'm in love with the leather cause it's so soft and pebbly [:


 
So cute and fits you perfectly! Looks great with the jeans.


----------



## HavPlenty

DoxieMom said:


> Thank you!! It is tomato from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale!  It feels completely different from all my other mini 5 zips.  The leather is thicker, the tassels are put on differently, and the pockets are all functional.  I love it so much!  I wish I had more like it!


 
It's stunning.


----------



## dolali

Made in NYC MAC out to dinner with DH


----------



## kenzibray

It's been awhile since I've carried RM but I've been carrying my Eggplant MAM over the weekend. Probably my favorite one.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Used my sea green mini affair!


----------



## JennyErin

I haven't been using my RMs much, but today I pulled out my Pale Gray MAM with Gunmetal HW, I have to say I missed using her.


----------



## DoxieMom

My silver mini MAC with Mom's mini five zip in Fire Engine!


----------



## DoxieMom

This time with a pic!


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my trusty best gal...Ms. Black MAM (her actual name is Sheena after the Ramones song...LOL). 
View attachment 2276858


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I wore my Taupe Nikki today.  I love this hobo so much.  I hope Rebecca decides to make more Nikkis in the future because I need more of these.


----------



## KaseyHK

been very busy lately... didn't come to here a lot but just wanna make sure every day i'm wearing RM bags, just different styles depending on the weather and outfits. today, i am in totally black - outfit, accessories and bag. i adore this style - Market Tote - so much. and i saw this style v often on eBay recently. it's lovely yet heavy. but i love it


----------



## desertdweller

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I wore my Taupe Nikki today.  I love this hobo so much.  I hope Rebecca decides to make more Nikkis in the future because I need more of these.


Yes! I love the Nikki too


----------



## desertdweller

StarSanctuary said:


> View attachment 2272962
> 
> 
> wearing my Lilac Mini MAC and I'm in love with the leather cause it's so soft and pebbly [:


what a beautiful color! Great choice!


----------



## Esquared72

Kicking off my two week vacation with my BBW Made in NYC MAM. I've never taken a full two-week vacation...even when I got married! So looking forward to decompressing. Ahhhhhh...
View attachment 2283301


----------



## tobefetching

My new to me and absolutely smooshy, lovely black cat MAM! I didn't even know this came in the MAM size. Love!!!


----------



## selketkrb

Still toting around my MAC Daddy in Lavender. I loooooooove this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

To think...I almost let this lovely lady go. What the heck was I thinking? Saved from the chopping block - my dear red Nikki
View attachment 2284352


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Kicking off my two week vacation with my BBW Made in NYC MAM. I've never taken a full two-week vacation...even when I got married! So looking forward to decompressing. Ahhhhhh...
> View attachment 2283301


 
I'm back to work after a 1 week vacation. Good choice in handbag there. It's lovely.


----------



## HavPlenty

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I wore my Taupe Nikki today. I love this hobo so much. I hope Rebecca decides to make more Nikkis in the future because I need more of these.


 
I've been carrying my taupe nikki since I came back from las vegas. I can't put it down. That's 4 days in a row.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched out of Nikki and back into BBW MAM...I missed her. LOL. 
View attachment 2285445


----------



## HavPlenty

Old School Dark Grey Nikki with U shaped rings and dome head studs. Very nice leather.


----------



## doris101

hot pink swing


----------



## heather112

I wore my white and brown BW MAB that matches my puppy which is another reason why I love it so


----------



## Rocket_girl

heather112 said:


> I wore my white and brown BW MAB that matches my puppy which is another reason why I love it so



Gorgeous bag and adorable dog! I love everything about your second pic! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DoxieMom

heather112 said:


> I wore my white and brown BW MAB that matches my puppy which is another reason why I love it so


OMG!!!!!!  My favorite picture I have ever seen on TPF!!!!!


----------



## heather112

Rocket_girl said:


> Gorgeous bag and adorable dog! I love everything about your second pic! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you ) he really is adorable lol and so is the bag of course!


----------



## heather112

DoxieMom said:


> OMG!!!!!!  My favorite picture I have ever seen on TPF!!!!!


haha I know I think it is so funny!! It was a match made in heaven!


----------



## Ms.Qi

heather112 said:


> I wore my white and brown BW MAB that matches my puppy which is another reason why I love it so



cute cute cute:doggie:


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Sand MAM




Hi. Is this the true color of this Sand MAM?  Because I see different photos in Amazon and Bluefly for Sand.  And I just purchased from Bluefly.  Hope the one I'll get is similar to your Sand. It'll be a while before I'll see my purchase since I'm from overseas.

Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Is this the true color of this Sand MAM? Because I see different photos in Amazon and Bluefly for Sand. And I just purchased from Bluefly. Hope the one I'll get is similar to your Sand. It'll be a while before I'll see my purchase since I'm from overseas.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I don't know about "true". There are 2 different colors for sand. One is smooth leather and it's light. Mine is crinkly leather with variations. I think the bluefly one was different from mine the last I checked.

Okay I just checked bluefly and the one they are selling is like mine. You can tell by the pic of the back.
http://www.bluefly.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-sand-leather-Mab-Mini-shoulder-bag/p/323807103/detail.fly


Congrats! It's a very nice bag and you got a great deal.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> I don't know about "true". There are 2 different colors for sand. One is smooth leather and it's light. Mine is crinkly leather with variations. I think the bluefly one was different from mine the last I checked.
> 
> Okay I just checked bluefly and the one they are selling is like mine. You can tell by the pic of the back.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-sand-leather-Mab-Mini-shoulder-bag/p/323807103/detail.fly
> 
> 
> Congrats! It's a very nice bag and you got a great deal.



Good to know! Thanks! What inspired me to go for the deal is your post. &#128522;


----------



## baglady_maisie

Swing in rose gold.  I love this bag.  Sorry no pic.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Good to know! Thanks! What inspired me to go for the deal is your post. &#55357;&#56842;


 
I hope you enjoy it. Glad to be of help.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with MbMJ. 
View attachment 2289101


----------



## KaseyHK

cheating here as well with my new-to-me Fossil Maddox Drawstring. love it!


----------



## lalalalove

I've been in my white basketweave MAC all week!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cheatin!  MBMJ Natasha.


----------



## selketkrb

Snugbugnyc said:


> Cheatin!  MBMJ Natasha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2295166



VERY cute... is it anything like the RM Roadie in your opinion?


----------



## DoxieMom

Black mini MAC!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

selketkrb said:


> VERY cute... is it anything like the RM Roadie in your opinion?



Hey!  I remember seeing a roadie at some point but I dot remember what it's like.  I'll have to google that


----------



## selketkrb

Snugbugnyc said:


> Hey!  I remember seeing a roadie at some point but I dot remember what it's like.  I'll have to google that



The shape looks pretty similar but I've never owned either so i cant be certain. The reason I asked is because I've recently started looking for a roadie but I love Marc Jacobs also so.......  

Check out this article:

http://www.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/hit-the-roadie.html


----------



## HavPlenty

I love the Natasha and the Fran MbMJ. That Natasha looks really cute on you. Nice to see what it looks like worn.


----------



## doxie3

I have used my fire engine red 5 zip mini since the day she arrived!  She has such a beautiful pop of color and the convenience of a cross body cannot be beat!


----------



## beachgirl38

Showing this bag all over 

Mini zip clutch from Sask, sand color & gold hw


----------



## Snugbugnyc

selketkrb said:


> The shape looks pretty similar but I've never owned either so i cant be certain. The reason I asked is because I've recently started looking for a roadie but I love Marc Jacobs also so.......
> 
> Check out this article:
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/hit-the-roadie.html



Ok.  so now ive seen the roadie.  i much prefer the MJ natasha.  much smooshier and bigger....iif you get the bigger size...also comes in mini.  i love all the color options and frankly, the studding on that looks a bit too much IMHO.  looks almost like .....cheapy or something.  so i say, go for the MJ!


----------



## Jewish Girl

MAB in purple. $200 on amazon and such a great color.


----------



## happenstance

My black MAC with gold hardware and the blue zip.  Just switched back over from my kate spade Gold Coast Georgina in Cashew because I just couldn't stay away from her....have a new to me navy MAB on its way to me in a few weeks and I'm super excited for her arrival!  I think my Minkoff collection will soon outgrow my kate spade collection!


----------



## Jewish Girl

Here's a better shot of my new purple MAB:


----------



## Restore724

Jewish Girl said:


> Here's a better shot of my new purple MAB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300306



I love it!  So cute.


----------



## happenstance

Jewish Girl said:


> Here's a better shot of my new purple MAB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300306



I love that color, I'm always afraid to go bright with my handbags... but everybody else makes me want to!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my BBW MAM with hunter green zipper track today.


----------



## HavPlenty

Jewish Girl said:


> MAB in purple. $200 on amazon and such a great color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299994


 
Pretty!


----------



## Jewish Girl

Thanks all!  The color reminds me of Bubble Yum


----------



## Esquared72

Still with BBW MAM.  A MAM is just the bestest as an everyday bag, isn't it? 

Oh yeah - hogging some of the photo limelight is my new Burberry wallet that I got at the outlet a couple of weeks ago.  My first Burberry piece and I'm loving it!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Still with BBW MAM. A MAM is just the bestest as an everyday bag, isn't it?
> 
> Oh yeah - hogging some of the photo limelight is my new Burberry wallet that I got at the outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Burberry piece and I'm loving it!


 
I have one and haven't carried it yet. I keep forgetting about it. What is wrong with me?

And yes, MAM is such a great everyday bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Hunter Green MAM. This was the first MAM I ever purchased. Got it at Off 5th.  It hasn't been getting much love this summer.


----------



## Jewish Girl

eehlers said:


> Still with BBW MAM.  A MAM is just the bestest as an everyday bag, isn't it?
> 
> Oh yeah - hogging some of the photo limelight is my new Burberry wallet that I got at the outlet a couple of weeks ago.  My first Burberry piece and I'm loving it!



love the hatching/weaving!


----------



## Jewish Girl

MAM in...purple?  eggplant?


----------



## KaseyHK

been wearing my Black patent quilted MAB this week... no time to take "in action" photos. so, using the photo taken a while back when this beauty arrived   love its smoothness, sheen, everything about it!


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> been wearing my Black patent quilted MAB this week... no time to take "in action" photos. so, using the photo taken a while back when this beauty arrived  love its smoothness, sheen, everything about it!


 
It is quite a beauty!


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> It is quite a beauty!


thank you  it is! would love to see RM make her new bags using this leather and pattern in the future.


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> thank you  it is! would love to see RM make her new bags using this leather and pattern in the future.


 
It is a work of art.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm still with my BBW MAM - I'm smitten all over again.


----------



## HavPlenty

Mustard Mam with signature hardware. Another bag that hasn't gotten enough love this summer.


----------



## Jewish Girl

Ooooh, Mustard!  Great color.

I'm having a fling with a TB Robinson Double-Zip, which is oh-so-practical but kind of out-of-shape (purchased preowned) and kind of gets on my nerves.


----------



## HavPlenty

Jewish Girl said:


> Ooooh, Mustard! Great color.
> 
> I'm having a fling with a *TB Robinson Double-Zip*, which is oh-so-practical but kind of out-of-shape (purchased preowned) and kind of gets on my nerves.


 
I love the color.

Is that Tory Burch?


----------



## Jewish Girl

Yeah, tory burch. I know it's a super popular bag but I think I may sell mine if it doesn't grow on me soon.


----------



## HavPlenty

Jewish Girl said:


> Yeah, tory burch. I know it's a super popular bag but I think I may sell mine if it doesn't grow on me soon.


 
You should be enjoying it now! Why waste time on something you're not feeling? How long have you had it.


----------



## Jewish Girl

HavPlenty said:


> You should be enjoying it now! Why waste time on something you're not feeling? How long have you had it.



I got it on eBay last week and I've only worn it out once or twice.  The quality is only so-so...the handles have already shown some wear at the seams, which based on the used bags for sale on eBay seems to be a common problem.

My issues with it are that it seems out of shape at the corners and that it's not as big as I expected.  (I thought it would be more of a tote.)  Meh, I'll give it another week or two before I sell it.


----------



## HavPlenty

Jewish Girl said:


> I got it on eBay last week and I've only worn it out once or twice.  The quality is only so-so...the handles have already shown some wear at the seams, which based on the used bags for sale on eBay seems to be a common problem.
> 
> My issues with it are that it seems out of shape at the corners and that it's not as big as I expected.  (I thought it would be more of a tote.)  Meh, I'll give it another week or two before I sell it.


 
Good luck! I'm really not familiar with TB bags. I've seen some really nice ones at the outlet in Cabazon and a few in the Last Call. I like her designs especially her logo. But never seemed to find a bag to fit me and my personal style.


----------



## Jewish Girl

HavPlenty said:


> Good luck! I'm really not familiar with TB bags. I've seen some really nice ones at the outlet in Cabazon and a few in the Last Call. I like her designs especially her logo. But never seemed to find a bag to fit me and my personal style.



Thanks!  I have her Robinson saffiano tote and love it, but the double zip just isn't doing it for me!


----------



## HavPlenty

Jewish Girl said:


> Thanks!  I have her *Robinson saffiano tote* and love it, but the double zip just isn't doing it for me!


 
I'm gonna take a look at that one.


----------



## Esquared72

My new Grape Mac Daddy. I looooove this bag! It is THE perfect MAC for me. 
Added my fun little antibacterial gel holder since it's purple, too. 
View attachment 2308250


----------



## Jewish Girl

eehlers said:


> My new Grape Mac Daddy. I looooove this bag! It is THE perfect MAC for me.
> Added my fun little antibacterial gel holder since it's purple, too.
> View attachment 2308250



So cute!! I was admiring one of those on eBay...


----------



## HavPlenty

Bronze Metallic Nikki


----------



## Restore724

*Cupid grape*


----------



## selketkrb

Lavender MAB Mini out with me tonight.


----------



## Esquared72

selketkrb said:


> Lavender MAB Mini out with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309808



That leather looks so soft and smooth - I wanna pet it!


----------



## HavPlenty

selketkrb said:


> Lavender MAB Mini out with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309808


 
This looks so good. Beautiful.


----------



## OverAnalyst

selketkrb said:


> Lavender MAB Mini out with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309808



Ooooh, that's beautiful. I have that one ordered... should be here Wednesday. I was thinking of exchanging it, but this is gorgeous!!


----------



## OverAnalyst

HavPlenty, I adore that mustard MAM!!!


----------



## selketkrb

OverAnalyst said:


> Ooooh, that's beautiful. I have that one ordered... should be here Wednesday. I was thinking of exchanging it, but this is gorgeous!!



Thanks guys! I'm a bit of a lavender fanatic. I have three bags already in this color and am looking for two others. And here I thought I would never kick my "all black bags" obsession. &#128522;


----------



## HavPlenty

OverAnalyst said:


> HavPlenty, I adore that mustard MAM!!!


 
Thanks! Good luck with your new bag!


----------



## Rocket_girl

selketkrb said:


> Thanks guys! I'm a bit of a lavender fanatic. I have three bags already in this color and am looking for two others. And here I thought I would never kick my "all black bags" obsession. &#128522;



Lavender is probably the most amazing do-everything color after black. LOVE it!


----------



## selketkrb

Rocket_girl said:


> Lavender is probably the most amazing do-everything color after black. LOVE it!



Totally agree - though I am still crazy drawn to black bags. It's a sickness.


----------



## HavPlenty

selketkrb said:


> Totally agree - though I am still crazy drawn to black bags. It's a sickness.


 

I was drawn to black bags as well. However, RM has pretty much cured me of that sickness.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi RM ladies, usually I'm on a diff. forum, but today I have my beautiful wine mini MAB with SHW,  a must for me!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

mkpurselover said:


> Hi RM ladies, usually I'm on a diff. forum, but today I have my beautiful wine mini MAB with SHW, a must for me!


 
What a lovely color.  Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## selketkrb

mkpurselover said:


> Hi RM ladies, usually I'm on a diff. forum, but today I have my beautiful wine mini MAB with SHW,  a must for me!



Quite lovely!


----------



## JennyErin

Took out my Wine Nikki yesterday and my Light Grey MAM today. Having an RM week so far


----------



## Esquared72

I have been feeling the urge to go smaller with my bags lately.  Warm Gray MAC fits this desire nicely. The leather on this bag is super soft and silky and I love the antique silver hardware. My apologies for the crappy pic...took it with my Kindle Fire. Does not do this bag justice!


----------



## laurenrr

Sunshine mam with siggy hardware


----------



## Rocket_girl

cheating today with GINORMOUS Elliot Luca - resurrected from the vault...


----------



## KaseyHK

it's pre-Fall season over here... and the color of burgundy seems to be perfect! adore this bag


----------



## HavPlenty

mkpurselover said:


> Hi RM ladies, usually I'm on a diff. forum, but today I have my beautiful wine mini MAB with SHW,  a must for me!


 
I love this color. I have dark red one. If I didn't I would get a wine or a port mam.


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> it's pre-Fall season over here... and the color of burgundy seems to be perfect! adore this bag


 
That's beautiful.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

HavPlenty said:


> I love the Natasha and the Fran MbMJ. That Natasha looks really cute on you. Nice to see what it looks like worn.



Thank u!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Rocket_girl said:


> Lavender is probably the most amazing do-everything color after black. LOVE it!



I agree.  The lavender is just divine!   It's rich as can be.  I compare it to the perfect cup of coffee....hits the spot.


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> it's pre-Fall season over here... and the color of burgundy seems to be perfect! adore this bag



OMG, Kasey- she is gorgeous! Absolutely perfect!


----------



## laurenrr

Pink mam with purple shiny bottom- nicest leather of any bag ive ever owned!


----------



## Esquared72

My made in New York orange Mini MAC.  I think orange will be a great summer to fall transition color.  Hello, September!


----------



## KaseyHK

2nd day with my Sea Green Cupid and a color-matching nail polish (China Glaze Flyin' High)


----------



## HavPlenty

My beloved Dark Grey OS Nikki


----------



## redweddy

My Glazed Espresso MAM!


----------



## HavPlenty

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2318615
> 
> My Glazed Espresso MAM!


 
I love it! I so want a MAM, MAB or Nikki in this color. Love the pink flamingo charm too! so cute.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

HavPlenty said:


> I love it! I so want a MAM, MAB or Nikki in this color. Love the pink flamingo charm too! so cute.


 
Me too.  I lust after that bag.


----------



## blackice87

KaseyHK said:


> 2nd day with my Sea Green Cupid and a color-matching nail polish (China Glaze Flyin' High)



Gotta love it when the mani matches the bag :]


----------



## spazbuy

New here, hopefully these show...
My first, Mac in Royal. So pretty and easy to wear


----------



## Esquared72

I had intended to use my Mini MAC all month.  One day at work brought me to the realization that Mini MAC is a great weekend bag for me, but it just doesn't cut it for during the week (even with my Longchamp as a 'companion' bag).  So I've switched into my Taupe MAM with woven leather - it's so nice to be back in a MAM.   And...dare I say it...I may actually be warming up (just a LITTLE bit, mind you) to the newer style strap.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> I had intended to use my Mini MAC all month. One day at work brought me to the realization that Mini MAC is a great weekend bag for me, but it just doesn't cut it for during the week (even with my Longchamp as a 'companion' bag). So I've switched into my Taupe MAM with woven leather - it's so nice to be back in a MAM.  And...dare I say it...I may actually be warming up (just a LITTLE bit, mind you) to the newer style strap.


 
exquisite. I always wanted to see a close up of the details of the weaving.


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> exquisite. I always wanted to see a close up of the details of the weaving.



Ask and ye shall receive.   It's actually a pretty nifty and unique pattern.


----------



## desertdweller

Shhh! I know it's almost Fall but I had to use my cherry blossom  MJ Guinevere one more time! 
http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t631/futrrvp/IMG_9120_zps7f944b8c.jpg
http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t631/futrrvp/IMG_9126_zps8369c5b4.jpg

Sorry RM, I will return to you tomorrow! Can't stay away anyway, lol.


----------



## TaraP

laurenrr said:


> Pink mam with purple shiny bottom- nicest leather of any bag ive ever owned!



That is one of the most beautiful MAMs I've ever seen.. And for _you_ to say it's the nicest leather you've ever owned, it must be special....


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.  It's actually a pretty nifty and unique pattern.


 
Oh my! Very unique and intricate. Lovely.


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.   It's actually a pretty nifty and unique pattern.



very cool!


----------



## Ms.Qi

eehlers said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.   It's actually a pretty nifty and unique pattern.



This is so amazing! love it


----------



## HavPlenty

TaraP said:


> That is one of the most beautiful MAMs I've ever seen.. And for _you_ to say it's the nicest leather you've ever owned, it must be special....


 
Where's the pic? 

So many beautiful bags here. And 3 ladies are matching their nail colors with their bags. How cute is that?


----------



## Esquared72

Still with this lovely little thing...and felt the need to continue to share pictures.  Sorry if you're sick of the pictures, but I just love her!


----------



## selketkrb

eehlers said:


> Still with this lovely little thing...and felt the need to continue to share pictures.  Sorry if you're sick of the pictures, but I just love her!



I am always attracted to "different" bags. Bags with studs/rivets/weave/piping/out of the norm details, etc. This is quite lovely!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sage Nikki. It was extremely faded when it came to me so I used some meltonian shoe cream on it to kind of give it back some color. Wish I had a before pic.


----------



## selketkrb

Just got this one. It's older based on the lining but I'm not sure of the exact name. It looks like the supernova family. Anyone know?


----------



## KaseyHK

selketkrb said:


> Just got this one. It's older based on the lining but I'm not sure of the exact name. It looks like the supernova family. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323785


your bag is called Studded Vixen (http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-black-studded-vixen-bag/). enjoy it


----------



## selketkrb

KaseyHK said:


> your bag is called Studded Vixen (http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-black-studded-vixen-bag/). enjoy it



You rock! Thanks!!


----------



## KaseyHK

selketkrb said:


> You rock! Thanks!!


pleasure!


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my fave RM of all time...the one that will be with me forever...my Black/Blue Zip MAM with light gold hardware. 
View attachment 2325020


----------



## HavPlenty

Stonewash Blue Nikki. I really really love the leather on this bag. Thank you to the lovely tpf'r who took very good care of it. I think it's been around, lol. But I'm happy I got it!


----------



## desertdweller

New-to-me Mam in wine with signature hardware, hello Fall! 
(Now tell the weather, it's still high 90's!)

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t631/futrrvp/IMG_9180_zpsd876bdec.jpg 
http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t631/futrrvp/IMG_9183_zps926608f8.jpg


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my mini Luscious Hobo in Azure for the first time. it's softened after 2 hours of wear. now it looks even better and prettier!


----------



## Esquared72

My new Cupid - the leather is already soft and squishy...can't wait to see the puddle this little guy will become with some use.


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> My new Cupid - the leather is already soft and squishy...can't wait to see the puddle this little guy will become with some use.



What color is it? Looks very nice!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Nautical blue MAM


----------



## Esquared72

msd_bags said:


> What color is it? Looks very nice!!



Thanks!  The color is Navy (looks more Royal or Cobalt to me, but...).


----------



## msd_bags

So many nice variants of blue! &#128516;


----------



## Esquared72

Rather handsome little devil...


----------



## mrop

eehlers said:


> Rather handsome little devil...



Hi there! This is gorgeous! I'm eyeing the Cupid! Did you do a reveal anywhere that I could check out? Loving this color! And this bag looks like a great size!!


----------



## Esquared72

mrop said:


> Hi there! This is gorgeous! I'm eyeing the Cupid! Did you do a reveal anywhere that I could check out? Loving this color! And this bag looks like a great size!!



Hi and thanks! I posted some a couple of pictures in the August/September purchase thread and posted pics in the Cupid thread in the Reference Library. 

It is a great size with lots of carrying options - I'm becoming quite a Cupid fan.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Mac Bombe in Linen


----------



## anthrosphere

Mini Affair in Fire Engine. Such a lightweight, fun, easy bag.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm on an RM streak...I think today marks the beginning of week three with an RM.  

The handles on my BBW MAM are a lot more stiff than my other RMs - anyone else noticed this about the Made in NYC BBW MAMs?  I typically only carry her for a day or two here or there, so I'm going to stay parked in this bag for a while and to try and get the handles to break in some more.


----------



## Restore724

*RM Cupid grape*. Love the different colors in the shade or in the sun!


----------



## JennyErin

Black MAM with Blue Zip Track today. I've been on an RM kick lately!


----------



## HavPlenty

Olive MAM


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> Black MAM with Blue Zip Track today. I've been on an RM kick lately!



LOL - me too!


----------



## Esquared72

Welp...most streaks have to come to an end eventually.  I'm wearing muted olive and khaki tones today and black just felt a bit too harsh.  So I switched into my Michael Kors Hamilton in luggage with silver hardware.  This bag has evolved into quite the slouchy delight, and the color is such a great neutral.


----------



## HavPlenty

First time using this BBW MAM. It's so beautiful.


----------



## HavPlenty

More pics.


----------



## HavPlenty

The leather on this bag is ridiculous.


----------



## sdkitty

eehlers said:


> My new Cupid - the leather is already soft and squishy...can't wait to see the puddle this little guy will become with some use.


 
that's pretty....I've seen this navy on RM bags at NR and agree it's brighter color than what I'd call navy
I want another Cupid - one with soft matte leather like yours - but can't spend right now.  
And I want one with the back zipper so will probably have to get a preloved one.  Must be patient and use the bags I have.


----------



## Esquared72

sdkitty said:


> that's pretty....I've seen this navy on RM bags at NR and agree it's brighter color than what I'd call navy
> I want another Cupid - one with soft matte leather like yours - but can't spend right now.
> And I want one with the back zipper so will probably have to get a preloved one.  Must be patient and use the bags I have.



I hear ya...I keep trying to just love and enjoy what I have, but keep getting tempted.  So many pretty bags out there. TPF is so enabling.


----------



## KaseyHK

cheating with my Furla Il Sole doctor bag for such a lovely sunny day!. now i understand why i avoided leather bags in the past. my non-leather bags make my shoulder and back feel so happy with the light weight!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Full-sized 5-zip.


----------



## lilpursekitty

My Port Cupid today and all week - I think that this may be the perfect bag


----------



## JennyErin

Wine Nikki with Siggy HW


----------



## HavPlenty

Taupe MAB.  This has very thin leather and it becomes apparent with use.


----------



## laurenrr

TaraP said:


> That is one of the most beautiful MAMs I've ever seen.. And for _you_ to say it's the nicest leather you've ever owned, it must be special....



It really is! Its pretty much perfect!


----------



## KaseyHK

today is Moon Festival/ Mid-Autumn Festival for the Chinese (and people who use lunar calender). so i decided to wear in black and Sunny mini Affair to kind of make a nightscape. Cheers!


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> cheating with my Furla Il Sole doctor bag for such a lovely sunny day!. now i understand why i avoided leather bags in the past. my non-leather bags make my shoulder and back feel so happy with the light weight!


 
KaseyHK this is such a beautiful and unique bag. Your bags are so interesting.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> KaseyHK this is such a beautiful and unique bag. Your bags are so interesting.


yeah! i enjoy the creations with a mixture of different elements into the regular look (to take this bag as an example, the designer mixed a traditional framed or doctor bag with a tarot card).  that is what i appreciate or admire most for the designers who are courageous to take the risk. it's a hit or miss but to me all these make the world less boring


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> yeah! i enjoy the creations with a mixture of different elements into the regular look (to take this bag as an example, the designer mixed a traditional framed or doctor bag with a tarot card).  that is what i appreciate or admire most for the designers who are courageous to take the risk. it's a hit or miss but to me all these make the world less boring


 
What do you wear it with? Is it dressy, casual or somewhere in between?


----------



## HavPlenty

Navy MAC.


----------



## HavPlenty

Chocolate MAB with LG Siggy HW.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Black Cupid with RGHW. The droolers over in the Cupid thread reminded me of her awesomeness -- and she came with me today!


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> Chocolate MAB with LG Siggy HW.



Wow. Pretty (drooling).


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> Wow. Pretty (drooling).


 
Hey Rocket_girl


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> Hey Rocket_girl



 back


----------



## msmsytique

Love this bag


----------



## Cocolo

Dusty purple MAB with blue/polka dot.  Love the bag tremendously.  

TOmorrow I'll be rocking my new - as in never used by anyone- Purple Alligator MAM.  Someone bought it, decided it was too bold for them, left it stuffed in it's sleeper in the closet, and sold it to me.    My only MAM, but it is very close to the size of the Dusty Purple MAB that came out half a year ago.


----------



## KaseyHK

Cocolo said:


> Dusty purple MAB with blue/polka dot.  Love the bag tremendously.
> 
> TOmorrow I'll be rocking my new - as in never used by anyone- Purple Alligator MAM.  Someone bought it, decided it was too bold for them, left it stuffed in it's sleeper in the closet, and sold it to me.    My only MAM, but it is very close to the size of the Dusty Purple MAB that came out half a year ago.


miss you around here, coco! glad to know you're still loving RM bags


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Coach today


----------



## HavPlenty

pewter mam


----------



## JennyErin

Light grey MAM with gunmetal hardware. I forgot my phone at home today, so aside from feeling lost I also cannot post any pics, sad face!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

The more I use the more I love


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into the bag that started it all...my nude/black ostrich MAM with dash lining. My very first RM and surely the classiest dame in my collection. Her name is Bette - after Bette Davis, because she gives off a very retro 40s vibe to me. I wouldn't experience puddly, squishy RM leather till later, but this lady will always hold a special spot of honor. 
View attachment 2343742


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my Tie Dye Shopper Tote for the first time. it looks so relaxing on the chair


----------



## Sonalb

My Blue ostrich MAC Daddy &#128522;


----------



## piosavsfan

Old school Concorde Nikki!


----------



## Esquared72

piosavsfan said:


> Old school Concorde Nikki!



Smooshtastic!  Lovely color, too.


----------



## Esquared72

BBW MAM and my new Benjamins wallet, which it turns out matches the green zipper track quite nicely! :okay:


----------



## marcinthemiddle

New to me- full-sized 5-zip in a gorgeous taupe-y grey pearlized leather...OMG- she's SO soft...


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Here's better shot:


----------



## yap_susan

marcinthemiddle said:


> Here's better shot:
> View attachment 2345719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I am looking for a full size zip clutch. Where did you purchase this from?


----------



## KaseyHK

yap_susan said:


> I am looking for a full size zip clutch. Where did you purchase this from?


RM Team announced the new full-size 5-Zip will be available in mid-Nov - http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...discussion-thread-706842-38.html#post25126495


----------



## marcinthemiddle

yap_susan said:


> marcinthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's better shot:
> View attachment 2345719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I am looking for a full size zip clutch. Where did you purchase this from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lucky find on eBay.
Click to expand...


----------



## yap_susan

My 5 zip mini in black old school. Small for me.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Cheating on Rebecca with Monica (Botkier).
Here's my "Bianca" large satchel in 'pudding' coloured lambskin.


----------



## msd_bags

Out for coffee today with my new-to-me Sunshine MAM with signature hardware. My first time to carry it.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

This one.


----------



## dolali

eehlers said:


> BBW MAM and my new Benjamins wallet, which it turns out matches the green zipper track quite nicely! :okay:



LOVE it! Leather looks yummy and the green zipper gives it that fun edge.


----------



## dolali

msd_bags said:


> Out for coffee today with my new-to-me Sunshine MAM with signature hardware. My first time to carry it.
> 
> View attachment 2349655



Great pop of color! How do you like the size?


----------



## dolali

marcinthemiddle said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349836



I love smaller purses although I can rarely make them work for me

I love the color on yours. Is it lavender?


----------



## marcinthemiddle

dolali said:


> I love smaller purses although I can rarely make them work for me
> 
> I love the color on yours. Is it lavender?



Hi!
It's actually a pearly grey/taupe colour....


----------



## redweddy

msd_bags said:


> Out for coffee today with my new-to-me Sunshine MAM with signature hardware. My first time to carry it.
> 
> View attachment 2349655



Beautiful!  Love that sunshine MAM!


----------



## msd_bags

dolali said:


> Great pop of color! How do you like the size?


You can fit a lot of things in a MAM.  And the size looks elegant.  However, I'm a bit confused with this Sunshine MAM as it seems to be a little smaller than other MAMs.  I compared it with my other MAM with signature hardware, I can't quite place where the difference lies, but somehow this Sunshine is a bit smaller.  I tried to see if the leather on the side where the hardware is attached has been shortened, but I don't think so.   Is this actually your question?


----------



## msd_bags

redweddy said:


> Beautiful!  Love that sunshine MAM!



Me too!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> You can fit a lot of things in a MAM.  And the size looks elegant.  However, I'm a bit confused with this Sunshine MAM as it seems to be a little smaller than other MAMs.  I compared it with my other MAM with signature hardware, I can't quite place where the difference lies, but somehow this Sunshine is a bit smaller.  I tried to see if the leather on the side where the hardware is attached has been shortened, but I don't think so.   Is this actually your question?


 
The sig hardware MAMs I have are older. The colors are mustard and tangerine. I know they feel smaller than some of my others, especially the new ones I have. They are a little less boxy in shape as well. They didn't come with the shoulder strap.  I haven't done a real in depth comparison yet. I'm only going by what I've noticed so far.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> The sig hardware MAMs I have are older. The colors are mustard and tangerine. I know they feel smaller than some of my others, especially the new ones I have. They are a little less boxy in shape as well. They didn't come with the shoulder strap.  I haven't done a real in depth comparison yet. I'm only going by what I've noticed so far.




My Peacock MAM with signature hardware (and no strap, not sure if it didn't really come with one or seller just lost it?) seems to be in the regular size, same with the newer ones.  It's just this Sunshine that so far looks a bit smaller.


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> My Peacock MAM with signature hardware (and no strap, not sure if it didn't really come with one or seller just lost it?) seems to be in the regular size, same with the newer ones.  It's just this Sunshine that so far looks a bit smaller.


i think all MAMs are in the same size with very slight differences for different seasons. the stiffness/ tenderness of the leather could be a factor that makes the bag looks bigger/ smaller.


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## HavPlenty

Forgot the name of the color of the trim. The body is cloud grey. ^^^  this is a mab.


----------



## dolali

msd_bags said:


> You can fit a lot of things in a MAM.  And the size looks elegant.  However, I'm a bit confused with this Sunshine MAM as it seems to be a little smaller than other MAMs.  I compared it with my other MAM with signature hardware, I can't quite place where the difference lies, but somehow this Sunshine is a bit smaller.  I tried to see if the leather on the side where the hardware is attached has been shortened, but I don't think so.   Is this actually your question?



Yes, thank you for your info! Enjoy sunshine


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Forgot the name of the color of the trim. The body is cloud grey. ^^^  this is a mab.



I love the RMs that you've accumulated.  I don't think I've seen a group shot.  But those I see one at a time are really nice pieces.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> I love the RMs that you've accumulated.  I don't think I've seen a group shot.  But those I see one at a time are really nice pieces.


 
Well thank you! I'll get around to doing one eventually. I had done one a while back but I have added a few more since then.


----------



## HavPlenty

Taupe Nikki


----------



## KaseyHK

purple full-size 5-Zip


----------



## HavPlenty

Soft grey or light grey MAB. Can't recall the name.


----------



## HavPlenty

Black Mini Nikki w/antique silver hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with my main man, Marc, today.  My MbMJ Groovee.


----------



## lvdreamer

For today, I'm wearing my Blue Stonewash Mini Nikki.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dark grey Nikki


----------



## msd_bags

Purple Haze Zip MAM!


----------



## yap_susan

My Cupid. I can feel many are looking at my rose gold hw in this bag.
Small for my stuffs.


----------



## msd_bags

I'm normally a satchel person. Today is my first time to use my new-to-me Black Nikki and I'm loving it!


----------



## HavPlenty

Black MAB


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Forest green MAM


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Today it's a toss up between one of these...


----------



## lolaspassion

marcinthemiddle said:


> View attachment 2363965
> 
> Forest green MAM


Love the color on this bag!


----------



## msd_bags

marcinthemiddle said:


> Today it's a toss up between one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364693


Both look nice!!


----------



## Esquared72

Cheating with Ferragamo today...


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Cheating with Ferragamo today...


 
That is gorgeous! Is it black or navy?


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> That is gorgeous! Is it black or navy?




Thanks! It's black.


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> That is gorgeous! Is it black or navy?


 
It's beautiful. Is it the size of a MAM?


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> It's beautiful. Is it the size of a MAM?




It's a bit smaller, but fits the same stuff. I carry a wallet, makeup bag, planner, pencil pouch, keys, sunnies and phone. A nice feature is an exterior zip pocket on the back.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> It's a bit smaller, but fits the same stuff. I carry a wallet, makeup bag, planner, pencil pouch, keys, sunnies and phone. A nice feature is an exterior zip pocket on the back.


 
That's a lot of stuff. I carry a lot too. I think that's why I love the morning after bags so much. I like how roomy the MAMs/MABs are.


----------



## JennyErin

Busted out Black MAM with Blue Zip today


----------



## msd_bags

First time to use my Sand MAM


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> First time to use my Sand MAM
> 
> View attachment 2366770


----------



## HavPlenty

Taupe Mab today.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Taupe Mab today.


Hey, I also got myself a Taupe MAB but I'll still see it in December!  The color in the photos of my seller seems to be a bit different from this.  Does your photo show true-to-life color?


----------



## JennyErin

Grabbed for Wine Nikki today


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Hey, I also got myself a Taupe MAB but I'll still see it in December!  The color in the photos of my seller seems to be a bit different from this.  Does your photo show true-to-life color?


 
Yes. But I will tell you the color and the leather has changed with use. It has gotten darker and more distressed. The glaze wears off and the leather has become quite soft. It's really more beautiful IRL. I get so many compliments on it. I'll try to find pics of when it was brand new. The leather is pretty thin.


----------



## HavPlenty

JennyErin said:


> Grabbed for Wine Nikki today


 
beautiful!


----------



## desertdweller

Using my charcoal mam today, she's getting softer with every use!


----------



## JennyErin

desertdweller said:


> Using my charcoal mam today, she's getting softer with every use!


 
That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## desertdweller

Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

desertdweller said:


> Using my charcoal mam today, she's getting softer with every use!


 
This is a great color! It already looks soft to me.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Yes. But I will tell you the color and the leather has changed with use. It has gotten darker and more distressed. The glaze wears off and the leather has become quite soft. It's really more beautiful IRL. I get so many compliments on it. I'll try to find pics of when it was brand new. The leather is pretty thin.



Oh yes, it looks like this.  So it will become distressed with use?  Interesting.  Will wait for that time, as you said it's very beautiful.  Btw, what's the lining of your bag?  Mine is the blue and white stripes, I hope the leather wouldn't be thin.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Oh yes, it looks like this.  So it will become distressed with use?  Interesting.  Will wait for that time, as you said it's very beautiful.  Btw, what's the lining of your bag?  Mine is the blue and white stripes, I hope the leather wouldn't be thin.


 
My bag has the polka dots. Maybe you have an older bag with thicker leather. I do recall seeing another taupe color that had thicker leather and no glazing. I bought mine new at Nordstrom Rack earlier this year. Maybe distressed is not the right word. It has variations in the color and has sort of a crackle effect. I guess maybe it still looks distressed because the glazing is wearing off. I'll try to get some close ups of the leather.

Is this like yours? The rest of the pics on ebay show a blue and white lining.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> My bag has the polka dots. Maybe you have an older bag with thicker leather. I do recall seeing another taupe color that had thicker leather and no glazing. I bought mine new at Nordstrom Rack earlier this year. Maybe distressed is not the right word. It has variations in the color and has sort of a crackle effect. I guess maybe it still looks distressed because the glazing is wearing off. I'll try to get some close ups of the leather.
> 
> Is this like yours? The rest of the pics on ebay show a blue and white lining.


I'm guessing it is similar to this last photo based on my seller's photos.  Aaagh... still 2 months before I see my bag.   I bought it from ebay a few weeks ago.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> I'm guessing it is similar to this last photo based on my seller's photos.  Aaagh... still 2 months before I see my bag.   I bought it from ebay a few weeks ago.


 
2 months? Takes that long to ship to you? That's a long wait. But I guess if you're happy with it that's all that matters.  It looks great though. The leather looks really nice and thick.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> 2 months? Takes that long to ship to you? That's a long wait. But I guess if you're happy with it that's all that matters.  It looks great though. The leather looks really nice and thick.



I had it delivered to my sister there in the US to save on shipping cost. I'll visit in December so I'll only get to touch it then.  My sister, who didn't know about RMs until I bought my bags and had some delivered to her place, didn't have a nice description for the color. She said it's like a faded brown. And then she stored it already before I was able to ask for a feel of the leather and some pics. So no choice but to wait.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my navy Cupid today.


----------



## laurenrr

my hunter green admirer!


----------



## msd_bags

My Cranberry MAB at work!


----------



## JennyErin

My new to me Pale Grey Mini 5 Zip


----------



## HavPlenty

Carried the chocolate Mab yesterday and the black MAB today.


----------



## ElainePG

Carrying my Mini Cupid in "Elephant"... it's been practically stapled to my hand since I got it 2 weeks ago! I still can't believe that it holds absolutely everything I need, including my full-sized trifold Prada wallet, checkbook, phone, iPod, little makeup case, keys... I am now officially in love with RM mini-bags!


----------



## HavPlenty

ElainePG said:


> Carrying my Mini Cupid in "Elephant"... it's been practically stapled to my hand since I got it 2 weeks ago! I still can't believe that it holds absolutely everything I need, including my full-sized trifold Prada wallet, checkbook, phone, iPod, little makeup case, keys... I am now officially in love with RM mini-bags!


 
Whoa. The mini cupid is starting to pick up steam. It's really cute.


----------



## Esquared72

Not an RM bag, but am carrying an RM wallet. 
View attachment 2379491


----------



## cathead87

eehlers said:


> Not an RM bag, but am carrying an RM wallet.
> View attachment 2379491


 
Beautiful! I need to work one of my LPs into my bag rotation.


----------



## HavPlenty

Brown croc embossed MAM.


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## JennyErin

Black MAM with Blue Zip, its starting to get all smooshy :greengrin:


----------



## desertdweller

HavPlenty said:


>


I love the texture on this MAM, so classy!


----------



## desertdweller

JennyErin said:


> Black MAM with Blue Zip, its starting to get all smooshy :greengrin:



I love smooshy mams


----------



## desertdweller

Here is my RM for the week: lavender MAC 
It's nice to take a break from my big bags and carry something just a bit smaller, otherwise I tend to overload


----------



## HavPlenty

desertdweller said:


> I love the texture on this MAM, so classy!


 
It looks nice but it's as hard as brick! 

This is my first time using it so I hope this isn't as good as it gets, lol.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> It looks nice but it's as hard as brick!
> 
> This is my first time using it so I hope this isn't as good as it gets, lol.


Looks good indeed!   Hope she breaks in well.


----------



## msd_bags

desertdweller said:


> Here is my RM for the week: lavender MAC
> It's nice to take a break from my big bags and carry something just a bit smaller, otherwise I tend to overload


Very classy looking!!


----------



## HavPlenty

desertdweller said:


> Here is my RM for the week: lavender MAC
> It's nice to take a break from my big bags and carry something just a bit smaller, otherwise I tend to overload


 
Gorgeous. Love the lavender with the silver hardware.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Looks good indeed!   Hope she breaks in well.


 
Thanks! I need to search the threads to see if there is some way to speed up the process.


----------



## desertdweller

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks! I need to search the threads to see if there is some way to speed up the process.




It is a beautiful bag, hopefully she will soften with use  I used books and light hand weights to break in one of my Nikki's, not sure how to soften up a mam..


----------



## desertdweller

msd_bags said:


> Very classy looking!!




thank you very much  MAC bags are so versatile!


----------



## KaseyHK

so happy to see you guys with your RM bags 

and so glad to see many new RM lovers. it looks like many Asians found their love in RM bags. great and nice! 

recently i'm keeping myself busy with my fragrance collection. not into bags (very satisfied with my bag collection after i hit the number 50!) and not using RM bags for a while now. should use more often v soon


----------



## gabz

Mini affair going w us to pediatricians office


----------



## HavPlenty

desertdweller said:


> It is a beautiful bag, hopefully she will soften with use  I used books and light hand weights to break in one of my Nikki's, not sure how to soften up a mam..


 
hand weights! now that's an idea.


----------



## HavPlenty

Black basket weave MAM today.


----------



## KaseyHK

cheating with tartan Cambridge Batchel. love this bag!


----------



## desertdweller

KaseyHK said:


> cheating with tartan Cambridge Batchel. love this bag!




Ooh! Very nice, love the tartan


----------



## beachgirl38

Verdes MAM getting ready to go away for weekend.....


----------



## HavPlenty

Dark red Mab


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Dark red Mab


Looks very good!  I really like the pieces you have.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Looks very good!  I really like the pieces you have.


 
Aw thank you. I love yours! You have some nice ones too.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Aw thank you. I love yours! You have some nice ones too.


Thanks.


----------



## ElainePG

HavPlenty said:


> Dark red Mab


That is a stunning color MAB! I don't own a MAB, because I've always been afraid it would be too big for me to carry. But this color is tempting me! I could almost see it being used as a little piece of luggage... maybe I could justify it like that? I just LOVE rationalizing!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi Elaine. In Bluefly I think they labeled the MAB as a 'weekend' bag or something.  But if you find it a bit big (I'm almost 5'4" and sometimes I get that feeling that it's big, but sometimes just right) then you can always try the mini MAB.  I don't think you have this yet in your collection?  You will love it.  Sorry to enable.


----------



## ElainePG

"Sorry to enable"... that's so funny! I'm finding enablers all over tPF... and I LOVE IT!!! You're right, I don't have the mini-MAB (yet). But I'm going to be at Nordstrom in a couple of weeks, and I plan to try one, just to see. Usually, I like bags with a bit more structure... that's why I'm madly in love with my Mini-Cupid. (And the new Logan Studded Crossbody.) 

But, you know, I truly plan to boycott RM bags with the new icky "blue cheetah" lining, which means that unless I find something (on sale! yay!) from last year, I may not be buying RM for a while. 

So that just gives me more $$$ for Marc Jacobs in 2014, right? And NOW who's the enabler???


----------



## HavPlenty

Sorry my red bag is a MAM not a MAB. For some reason  I  can't fix my post. The edit button is missing.


----------



## HavPlenty

ElainePG said:


> That is a stunning color MAB! I don't own a MAB, because I've always been afraid it would be too big for me to carry. But this color is tempting me! I could almost see it being used as a little piece of luggage... maybe I could justify it like that? I just LOVE rationalizing!


 

Thanks!
I made a mistake in my post. It's the MAM. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## KaseyHK

i find that if you don't stuff your bag too much MAB does not look too big. if it's fully stuffed, it does look huge and bulky.
i personally prefer MAM... i don't carry a lot of stuff so i guess that's better.


----------



## ElainePG

KaseyHK said:


> i find that if you don't stuff your bag too much MAB does not look too big. if it's fully stuffed, it does look huge and bulky.
> i personally prefer MAM... i don't carry a lot of stuff so i guess that's better.


I still think a MAB would be too big for me (I'm 5' tall) but that's good to know about the MAM. I don't carry a lot of stuff either; I can fit everything I need into a Mini Cupid and it isn't over-stuffed. 

So I'm worried that even the MAM would sort of squoosh down if it didn't have very much in it, and lose its gorgeous "boxy" shape. Does that happen?

TIA!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> That is a stunning color MAB! I don't own a MAB, because I've always been afraid it would be too big for me to carry. But this color is tempting me! I could almost see it being used as a little piece of luggage... maybe I could justify it like that? I just LOVE rationalizing!





ElainePG said:


> "Sorry to enable"... that's so funny! I'm finding enablers all over tPF... and I LOVE IT!!! You're right, I don't have the mini-MAB (yet). But I'm going to be at Nordstrom in a couple of weeks, and I plan to try one, just to see. Usually, I like bags with a bit more structure... that's why I'm madly in love with my Mini-Cupid. (And the new Logan Studded Crossbody.)
> 
> But, you know, I truly plan to boycott RM bags with the new icky "blue cheetah" lining, which means that unless I find something (on sale! yay!) from last year, I may not be buying RM for a while.
> 
> So that just gives me more $$$ for Marc Jacobs in 2014, right? And NOW who's the enabler???



After all my bag purchases in 2013 (RMs and non-RMs)  I SHOULD be on a bag ban in 2014.


----------



## KaseyHK

ElainePG said:


> I still think a MAB would be too big for me (I'm 5' tall) but that's good to know about the MAM. I don't carry a lot of stuff either; I can fit everything I need into a Mini Cupid and it isn't over-stuffed.
> 
> So I'm worried that even the MAM would sort of squoosh down if it didn't have very much in it, and lose its gorgeous "boxy" shape. Does that happen?
> 
> TIA!


i have 3 MAMs: Burgundy Quilted, OS light grey and OS lambskin Peacock.
the Burgundy one has a waxy coat so i believe it will keep the "boxy" shape for a long time.
the light grey is made of a thinner slightly glazed leather. again because of this kind of leather the bag keeps the shape. it does puddle but not very much.
my Peacock MAM is pretty new and i've never used it yet but from what i can see it's like my light grey MAM. it puddles a little but when i am wearing it with the handles, the weight will straighten the bag so the boxy shape is still there.

hope this helps :smiles1:


----------



## ElainePG

KaseyHK said:


> i have 3 MAMs: Burgundy Quilted, OS light grey and OS lambskin Peacock.
> the Burgundy one has a waxy coat so i believe it will keep the "boxy" shape for a long time.
> the light grey is made of a thinner slightly glazed leather. again because of this kind of leather the bag keeps the shape. it does puddle but not very much.
> my Peacock MAM is pretty new and i've never used it yet but from what i can see it's like my light grey MAM. it puddles a little but when i am wearing it with the handles, the weight will straighten the bag so the boxy shape is still there.
> 
> hope this helps :smiles1:


It helps a LOT... and it also tells me that if I'm going to buy a MAM or a MAB, I really have to see it in the store to check out the leather & the finish, since they seem to be so variable from bag to bag. 

Gosh... a trip to a department store... WHAT a burden! (Actually, for me, it IS something of a burden, since the nearest city is over an hour a way... but that helps keep me in control!)


----------



## maggiesze1

Iridescent Elle


----------



## KaseyHK

ElainePG said:


> It helps a LOT... and it also tells me that if I'm going to buy a MAM or a MAB, I really have to see it in the store to check out the leather & the finish, since they seem to be so variable from bag to bag.
> 
> Gosh... a trip to a department store... WHAT a burden! (Actually, for me, it IS something of a burden, since the nearest city is over an hour a way... but that helps keep me in control!)


true. the more you know about the leather the better chance you can get the bags that you like  i'm from overseas that i don't have this chance to see and touch the bags before i pay. luckily most of my bags are okay


----------



## allieooop

Today I wore my new Hudson Mini Moto in the color fern.  I am obsessed with this bag!  I am so glad I finally bought it.


----------



## ElainePG

allieooop said:


> Today I wore my new Hudson Mini Moto in the color fern.  I am obsessed with this bag!  I am so glad I finally bought it.


It's on a deeeeeep discount here on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Hudson-Moto-Mini/dp/B00CWSL7B4

Now I'm trying REALLY hard to hold myself back, because it would be about $100 off! Plus, this color would look so fabulous with all the black I wear! I really like mini bags... does this one hold all your stuff? I don't carry much: just the really pared-down basics. 

Another question about the mini-Moto: it looks like it fastens in the front with a lobster clasp buckle, and then there's a pocket behind the buckle. Is it easy to open & close the buckle, or do you leave it open all the time? And is the pocket large enough to fit anything in, or is it basically decorative?

Lots of questions... TIA!!!


----------



## allieooop

ElainePG said:


> It's on a deeeeeep discount here on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Hudson-Moto-Mini/dp/B00CWSL7B4
> 
> Now I'm trying REALLY hard to hold myself back, because it would be about $100 off! Plus, this color would look so fabulous with all the black I wear! I really like mini bags... does this one hold all your stuff? I don't carry much: just the really pared-down basics.
> 
> Another question about the mini-Moto: it looks like it fastens in the front with a lobster clasp buckle, and then there's a pocket behind the buckle. Is it easy to open & close the buckle, or do you leave it open all the time? And is the pocket large enough to fit anything in, or is it basically decorative?
> 
> Lots of questions... TIA!!!



I say but it!  The color is beautiful in person and it just goes so well with fall outfits. 

I think the clasp buckle is pretty easy to open.  At first I thought it was weird but since it didn't make getting into the purse difficult, I got over it.  

In the front magnetic pocket, I am able to fit a very slim card holder wallet.  In the two larger pockets, I can fit my sunglasses, eos balm, contact lens case, car keys, and a little pouch with some makeup in it.  It was a change for me to carry less (I usually carry my hillier hobo or my MAC clutch).  But it has been very nice to carry less.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

MAC Daddy in Freesia w/ Silver hardware.


----------



## JennyErin

Noir Nikki with siggy hw. Its super cold here today and I like it when my bag "hugs" me for warmth


----------



## ElainePG

Today I'm (still!) carrying my Cupid Mini: Elephant (medium grey) with silver hardware. I love that even though it's a mini, I can fit my full-sized trifold wallet in it, along with a (small) makeup pouch, my phone, my iPod, my keys... and because it's small, there isn't any "sinking to the bottom" like there is in larger bags.

Tomorrow I'll be wearing a brand-new color-block Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that arrived yesterday; I'd be carrying it today, but I'm in the process of waterproofing & moisturizing with LMB products, which takes 2 days. It's not an RM... am I allowed to post it here? I'd love to show it off!


----------



## harls321

Here is a pic of my mocha mam bag at work with me. Sorry for the large size, I can't figure out how to make it smaller.


----------



## ElainePG

harls321 said:


> Here is a pic of my mocha mam bag at work with me. Sorry for the large size, I can't figure out how to make it smaller.
> View attachment 2388854


Wow, what a stunning color! Love the rose-gold hardware. Do you carry it without the straps, or did you just take them off for the photo?


----------



## HavPlenty

ElainePG said:


> I still think a MAB would be too big for me (I'm 5' tall) but that's good to know about the MAM. I don't carry a lot of stuff either; I can fit everything I need into a Mini Cupid and it isn't over-stuffed.
> 
> So I'm worried that even the MAM would sort of squoosh down if it didn't have very much in it, and lose its gorgeous "boxy" shape. Does that happen?
> 
> TIA!


 
I'm your height. The size of the MAB really doesn't matter for me because I need a large bag for everyday use. I can get by with the MAM but the MAB is ideal for the things I carry when I ride the train. 

If you don't feel you will get use out of the MAB don't worry about it. Get yourself a MAM.  I love all the mini bags people buy on here. I have two MACs that I love to death but the reality is they are just too small for my everyday use.


----------



## ElainePG

HavPlenty said:


> I'm your height. The size of the MAB really doesn't matter for me because I need a large bag for everyday use. I can get by with the MAM but the MAB is ideal for the things I carry when I ride the train.
> 
> If you don't feel you will get use out of the MAB don't worry about it. Get yourself a MAM.  I love all the mini bags people buy on here. I have two MACs that I love to death but the reality is they are just too small for my everyday use.


Thanks for the advice! I'll check out the MAB at Nordstrom next week. They have them in a few different colors, and I'll be able to see how I look carrying it. If I wind up with one, I'll post pix!!


----------



## msd_bags

harls321 said:


> Here is a pic of my mocha mam bag at work with me. Sorry for the large size, I can't figure out how to make it smaller.
> View attachment 2388854



I love how this looks!


----------



## HavPlenty

harls321 said:


> Here is a pic of my mocha mam bag at work with me. Sorry for the large size, I can't figure out how to make it smaller.
> View attachment 2388854


 
This is beautiful.


----------



## harls321

ElainePG said:


> Wow, what a stunning color! Love the rose-gold hardware. Do you carry it without the straps, or did you just take them off for the photo?



The straps are connected on the sides in this photo and I sometimes use the extra strap if I have my hands full but most of the time I like to wear it as a satchel.


----------



## HavPlenty

Almond MAB


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## harls321

HavPlenty said:


>



I like the letter charms....very cute.


----------



## msd_bags

Cheating today with my A Wang Baby Rocco with black studs.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Almond MAB




Hi! How different is the shade of Almond from Sand? I know leathers are different, but what about colors? A friend of mine is interested in the Almond. Thanks.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Cheating today with my A Wang Baby Rocco with black studs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390683


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> How long have you had your Baby Rocco? Is that the same as a Rockie?
> 
> I'm going to look at one next week when I'm at Nordstrom... suddenly I'm seeing them on EVERY thread! I love the studs at the bottom. I guess they add weight, but they are super-stylish. And the peppled leather is TDF.



Hi Elaine!  I bought mine pre-loved from Bonanza I think June of this year.  The Baby Rocco is not the Rockie.  The Baby is a slightly smaller version of the Rocco and came out a few (maybe 4?) years back.  It also does not have a shoulder strap, at least mine doesn't.  I was told by my seller that this is definitely lighter than the full sized Rocco (which is I think officially called the Mini Rocco).  There are only 4 rows of studs in the bottom as against 5 of the full size version.

The pebbled leather is definitely sooo soft and so gorgeous looking!  For some time I was looking for a Latte colored one with rosegold studs, but then decided to just go for more RMs.   But maybe later...


----------



## ElainePG

harls321 said:


> I like the letter charms....very cute.


Speaking of letter charms... I have seen some really cute charms on some bag pix here. Where do you find nice bag charms? I have tried Googling "handbag charms" and all I see are either really tacky things that I would NEVER put on one of my gorgeous RMs, or else $300 LV charms that cost about the same as an entire RM bag! Isn't there something in between????


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Hi! How different is the shade of Almond from Sand? I know leathers are different, but what about colors? A friend of mine is interested in the Almond. Thanks.


 
I don't know. I'll have to see them side by side. Right now I'm thinking they are pretty close in color. I'll check later and try to post pics.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> I don't know. I'll have to see them side by side. Right now I'm thinking they are pretty close in color. I'll check later and try to post pics.


Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine!  I bought mine pre-loved from Bonanza I think June of this year.  The Baby Rocco is not the Rockie.  The Baby is a slightly smaller version of the Rocco and came out a few (maybe 4?) years back.  It also does not have a shoulder strap, at least mine doesn't.  I was told by my seller that this is definitely lighter than the full sized Rocco (which is I think officially called the Mini Rocco).  There are only 4 rows of studs in the bottom as against 5 of the full size version.
> 
> The pebbled leather is definitely sooo soft and so gorgeous looking!  For some time I was looking for a Latte colored one with rosegold studs, but then decided to just go for more RMs.   But maybe later...


Is Bonanza trustworthy? So far I haven't bought any pre-loved bags from ANY source (I've heard so many horror stories on tPF) but if I want to get into higher-end bags, it will have to be secondhand. Which is fine with me... I buy from our local thrift shops all the time... but then I'm seeing the items IRL and I know what I'm getting. Can you share what your experience has been with Bonanza, eBay, and any others?


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Cheating today with my A Wang Baby Rocco with black studs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390683


----------



## HavPlenty

harls321 said:


> I like the letter charms....very cute.


 
It's a keychain.


----------



## HavPlenty

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of letter charms... I have seen some really cute charms on some bag pix here. Where do you find nice bag charms? I have tried Googling "handbag charms" and all I see are either really tacky things that I would NEVER put on one of my gorgeous RMs, or else $300 LV charms that cost about the same as an entire RM bag! Isn't there something in between????


 
 Juicy Couture has charms. I've seen some Michael Kors. little replica handbag charms at Saks Off Fifth last Christmas.  Not sure if Coach still has them.  But really just find some nice key chains with the lobster clasp.


----------



## ElainePG

HavPlenty said:


> Juicy Couture has charms. I've seen some Michael Kors. little replica handbag charms at Saks Off Fifth last Christmas.  Not sure if Coach still has them.  But really just find some nice key chains with the lobster clasp.


Oh! What a great idea. Okay... my next trip to Macy's I'll be on the lookout for keychains. I guess it's important to look for nicely-made ones, so they don't scratch the leather. But even a nice keychain isn't incredibly expensive. I'll check out Juicy Couture, too... they have really cute things.

Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> I love the Rocco. Didn't know they had a baby version. How big is it?



I just learned about A Wang here at tPF.  The Baby I think is just 1 or so inch smaller in width than the Rocco and it does not have side slip pockets nor the shoulder strap.  It also just came out for 1 or 2 years I think.  Can't recall now all that I've read before in the A Wang forum.  I can't make an actual comparison since I don't have a regular sized Rocco...yet


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Is Bonanza trustworthy? So far I haven't bought any pre-loved bags from ANY source (I've heard so many horror stories on tPF) but if I want to get into higher-end bags, it will have to be secondhand. Which is fine with me... I buy from our local thrift shops all the time... but then I'm seeing the items IRL and I know what I'm getting. Can you share what your experience has been with Bonanza, eBay, and any others?




I've had only 2 transactions in Bonanza (learned about it from tPF only this year) so I guess I'm not a good source for this.  But I think a lot of Minkettes and other tPFers have had good experiences.

As for ebay, my experiences have generally been good.  You just really have to ask the seller questions and clarifications, look at pictures thoroughly and read through the listing.  Before, I only bought new items in ebay, but it all changed this year with RMs.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!


 
Okay I put the pics here. 


http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ures-your-light-brown-bags-here-369268-4.html


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> I just learned about A Wang here at tPF.  The Baby I think is just 1 or so inch smaller in width than the Rocco and it does not have side slip pockets nor the shoulder strap.  It also just came out for 1 or 2 years I think.  Can't recall now all that I've read before in the A Wang forum.  I can't make an actual comparison since I don't have a regular sized Rocco...yet


 
No slip pockets? just one zipper pocket inside?


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> No slip pockets? just one zipper pocket inside?



Yes, only one inside pocket.  And no other outside pocket.  It's a very simple piece, except of course for the studs and the leather itself. 

Btw, saw the comparison pic of Sand and Almond, I would say close.  Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Yes, only one inside pocket.  And no other outside pocket.  It's a very simple piece, except of course for the studs and the leather itself.
> 
> Btw, saw the comparison pic of Sand and Almond, I would say close.  Thanks!


 
Thanks. I love the Rocco leather. Doesn't sound very practical for me. I need pockets!


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks. I love the Rocco leather. Doesn't sound very practical for me. I need pockets!


Maybe the Cupid then as there seems to be more pockets?    I don't have one yet.  Still deciding if I should try it.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Is Bonanza trustworthy? So far I haven't bought any pre-loved bags from ANY source (I've heard so many horror stories on tPF) but if I want to get into higher-end bags, it will have to be secondhand. Which is fine with me... I buy from our local thrift shops all the time... but then I'm seeing the items IRL and I know what I'm getting. Can you share what your experience has been with Bonanza, eBay, and any others?





msd_bags said:


> I've had only 2 transactions in Bonanza (learned about it from tPF only this year) so I guess I'm not a good source for this.  But I think a lot of Minkettes and other tPFers have had good experiences.
> 
> As for ebay, my experiences have generally been good.  You just really have to ask the seller questions and clarifications, look at pictures thoroughly and read through the listing.  Before, I only bought new items in ebay, but it all changed this year with RMs.



By the way, I forgot to mention that there are authentication threads in the designer subforums here in tPF.  It will be helpful and safer to have your prospective purchases authenticated first.


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Is Bonanza trustworthy? So far I haven't bought any pre-loved bags from ANY source (I've heard so many horror stories on tPF) but if I want to get into higher-end bags, it will have to be secondhand. Which is fine with me... I buy from our local thrift shops all the time... but then I'm seeing the items IRL and I know what I'm getting. Can you share what your experience has been with Bonanza, eBay, and any others?




Just wanted to add my experience with Bonanza  I have had 3 transactions on there buying designer bags and all were great. Even when one transaction hit a snag (which was PayPal, not bonanza's fault) the seller was great and we figured it out together. All my bags were authentic and looked gorgeous. All the sellers I encountered were helpful and willing to make the transaction as smooth as possible. Hope this helps!


----------



## JennyErin

Deep Purple 5 Zip MAC


----------



## msd_bags

This cutie went with me to Mass. My mini mini MAB.


----------



## gabz

Taking my black quilted mini affair to girls night


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my brown MAC. Business travel tomorrow and MAC fits perfectly in the front pocket of my under-the-seat carryon. 

Of course, it's brown and I'm wearing black this week, but no matter, I still plan to rock it out. 
View attachment 2394284


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Just wanted to add my experience with Bonanza  I have had 3 transactions on there buying designer bags and all were great. Even when one transaction hit a snag (which was PayPal, not bonanza's fault) the seller was great and we figured it out together. All my bags were authentic and looked gorgeous. All the sellers I encountered were helpful and willing to make the transaction as smooth as possible. Hope this helps!


That's great information. I have it bookmarked, and will definitely give them a try next year. I think I've maxxed out my budget for 2013!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> That's great information. I have it bookmarked, and will definitely give them a try next year. I think I've maxxed out my budget for 2013!




Lol, you and me both!!


----------



## karman

I don't get to carry this often since I work in an office, but I used my holographic Elle all weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

karman said:


> I don't get to carry this often since I work in an office, but I used my holographic Elle all weekend!


It is SUCH a gorgeous bag! Isn't this the one that sold out in, like, 5 minutes? You were so lucky to get one!


----------



## karman

ElainePG said:


> It is SUCH a gorgeous bag! Isn't this the one that sold out in, like, 5 minutes? You were so lucky to get one!



Thanks! I am not sure how long it took to sell out, but I found out about this bag after the fact (about 3 days after the post was on purseblog) since I don't follow RM and frantically searched for it the very next day! I think I might have gotten the second last one in the country...


----------



## purseprincess32

Last week Black MAC & this week so far wine mini mini. I'll probably depending on how I feel use my Grape MAM tomorrow.


----------



## msd_bags

purseprincess32 said:


> Last week Black MAC & this week so far wine mini mini. I'll probably depending on how I feel use my Grape MAM tomorrow.


I find the mini mini really soooo cute!! I would think especially in wine. Mine is black with blue zipper track.


----------



## laurenrr

Blk with blue flaps mattie


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM today !


----------



## purseprincess32

msd_bags said:


> I find the mini mini really soooo cute!! I would think especially in wine. Mine is black with blue zipper track.


Msd: Your mini mini is also a great year round bag too!


----------



## rockstarmish

karman said:


> I don't get to carry this often since I work in an office, but I used my holographic Elle all weekend!


Hey there Karmin!

And there is my dream bag! OMFG, I've become a stalker for this bag! I still can't find it and not giving up! Thank you Karmin for all your help. I still continue to search. I'm so frustrated with RM why they are not making more of these!


----------



## rockstarmish

ElainePG said:


> It is SUCH a gorgeous bag! Isn't this the one that sold out in, like, 5 minutes? You were so lucky to get one!


My thoughts exactly! This bag just popped and disappeared!! Argh it's so frustrating!


----------



## anthrosphere

Dexter bucket


----------



## purseprincess32

Vintage Violet Beloved.


----------



## ElainePG

purseprincess32 said:


> Vintage Violet Beloved.


Is that this bag? http://www.bonanza.com/listings/OBO-Rebecca-Minkoff-Mini-Beloved-Vintage-Violet-EUC/21190707
I had never seen it before... it is STUNNING!!! I couldn't tell from the photo how large it is. The zippers on the sides look really interesting... in fact, the entire construction looks wonderful. Do you wear it a lot?


----------



## maggiesze1

Today's the first outing of my super cute Hologram mini mab tote!! I think I might have a new favorite....


----------



## JennyErin

Finally get to wear my new Hudson Moto Mini in Hunter


----------



## ElainePG

JennyErin said:


> Finally get to wear my new Hudson Moto Mini in Hunter


Oh, I was THIS close to buying that bag! And then I opted for a Marc by Marc Jacobs, which went on a deep discount at the same time. I just love the combination of suede and leather, and the hunter green is stunning. The gold hardware looks so pretty against the suede.


----------



## Mimmy

maggiesze1 said:


> Today's the first outing of my super cute Hologram mini mab tote!! I think I might have a new favorite....
> View attachment 2410439




Love it! Looks so great with the JC charm! But I am such a HK fan, I adore the attached HK!


----------



## JennyErin

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I was THIS close to buying that bag! And then I opted for a Marc by Marc Jacobs, which went on a deep discount at the same time. I just love the combination of suede and leather, and the hunter green is stunning. The gold hardware looks so pretty against the suede.


 
Thanks Elaine! I am so in love with this little bag! Its definately worth it! I am also wearing it again today!


----------



## msd_bags

Carried this for the first time. She came with me to work and to an external meeting. Just didn't have time to take mod shots to add to my reveal thread or to another thread. 

Here's my  black Darcy!


----------



## desertdweller

msd_bags said:


> Carried this for the first time. She came with me to work and to an external meeting. Just didn't have time to take mod shots to add to my reveal thread or to another thread.
> 
> Here's my  black Darcy!
> 
> View attachment 2412196




Beautiful! I love the Darcy.


----------



## Stephxieh

I should have posted this yesterday but I was wearing a Purple Lizard Mac with a studded flap. 

I believe it was a special edition but I honestly don't know for what. It was a cheeky ebay find. 

I forgot to take a pic yesterday but here's an old Instagram!

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/5273d8ae09b111e2a84922000a1e8bad_7.jpg


----------



## ElainePG

Stephxieh said:


> I should have posted this yesterday but I was wearing a Purple Lizard Mac with a studded flap.
> 
> I believe it was a special edition but I honestly don't know for what. It was a cheeky ebay find.
> 
> I forgot to take a pic yesterday but here's an old Instagram!
> 
> http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/5273d8ae09b111e2a84922000a1e8bad_7.jpg


Wow... it's a terrific bag! Great spotting on eBay. Sometimes it has the bestest things!


----------



## JennyErin

Still wearing my Hudson Mini Moto, I can't remember the last time I carried a bag for three days straight! Love it!


----------



## ElainePG

JennyErin said:


> Still wearing my Hudson Mini Moto, I can't remember the last time I carried a bag for three days straight! Love it!


I'm so glad you're enjoying it! Does it carry a lot, or do you have to strategize what you're going to leave at home? I'm still hoping I'll get around to buying this bag... some day...


----------



## Stephxieh

JennyErin said:


> Still wearing my Hudson Mini Moto, I can't remember the last time I carried a bag for three days straight! Love it!




That's exciting! I just ordered a black full sized one to be my "daily driver". I was lusting over the wine but I anticipated it getting ruined in Alberta's messy winters!


----------



## JennyErin

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you're enjoying it! Does it carry a lot, or do you have to strategize what you're going to leave at home? I'm still hoping I'll get around to buying this bag... some day...


 

I would say it holds about as much as two mini MACS I didn't have to downsize because I really don't carry that much with me.

Small wallet, lip chap, phone some kleenex and blotting papers is usually about all I have with me.

I love this bag and would highly recommend it!


----------



## JennyErin

Stephxieh said:


> That's exciting! I just ordered a black full sized one to be my "daily driver". I was lusting over the wine but I anticipated it getting ruined in Alberta's messy winters!


 
I love the wine color! So far my suede parts are doing well, but we will see haha. I just loved the leather/suede version so I went for it. I have seen the full sized versions at Holt, they look like they would be a perfect daily work bag if you needed to carry more than I usually do. Can't wait for your reveal and hopefully to spot you and your Hudson around yeg!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday carried my Black MAC... Today cheated- LV Murakami Black Pochette.


----------



## ElainePG

I cheated today too... went out to a restaurant for Thanksgiving dinner & carried my new Kate Spade Beacon Court Angelique. Felt VERY dressed up!


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing the mini Luscious Hobo in Lavender for the first time today. this bag was acquired in this August and kept in the closet untouched until today


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> wearing the mini Luscious Hobo in Lavender for the first time today. this bag was acquired in this August and kept in the closet untouched until today




Looks luscious indeed!!


----------



## JennyErin

Wine Nikki with siggy hw!


----------



## mishimishix

Received this beauty in the mail yesterday and couldn't resist the urge to start using it right away!
Mini cupid in elephant - i love it so much and would highly recommend anyone who's eyeing it to get it.


----------



## ElainePG

mishimishix said:


> Received this beauty in the mail yesterday and couldn't resist the urge to start using it right away!
> Mini cupid in elephant - i love it so much and would highly recommend anyone who's eyeing it to get it.


I've owned that bag in the same color for a few months & I ADORE it. I get so much use from it, sometimes I carry it for 2 or 3 weeks at a time. It goes with absolutely everything. I just know you're going to love it.
One thing I've found: I need to keep it stuffed when I'm not using it, in order to be sure it keeps its triangular shape. I use the quilted purse stuffers from The Container Store. I use two of the small size. They aren't cheap ($14 each) but I really think they will make a big difference to the longevity of the bag.


----------



## mishimishix

ElainePG said:


> I've owned that bag in the same color for a few months & I ADORE it. I get so much use from it, sometimes I carry it for 2 or 3 weeks at a time. It goes with absolutely everything. I just know you're going to love it.
> One thing I've found: I need to keep it stuffed when I'm not using it, in order to be sure it keeps its triangular shape. I use the quilted purse stuffers from The Container Store. I use two of the small size. They aren't cheap ($14 each) but I really think they will make a big difference to the longevity of the bag.



Hi Elaine! I know I've seen your picture in a different post. Have been keeping a mental note for myself to check it out in person ever since.  I am not a huge fan of the original cupid but this is too cute, and also VERY practical. 

Thank you for the tips on stuffing it. I was going to throw away all the paper stuffing it came with but ended up digging them out from the shipping box after seeing your post.  Maybe I'll just use them instead of buying stuffers...


----------



## ElainePG

mishimishix said:


> Hi Elaine! I know I've seen your picture in a different post. Have been keeping a mental note for myself to check it out in person ever since.  I am not a huge fan of the original cupid but this is too cute, and also VERY practical.
> 
> Thank you for the tips on stuffing it. I was going to throw away all the paper stuffing it came with but ended up digging them out from the shipping box after seeing your post.  Maybe I'll just use them instead of buying stuffers...


Oh, good... I'm glad you were able to retrieve the paper stuffing. I think you'll find it makes a difference over time.

When I had to return the original Cupid, at first I was SO disappointed, because I wondered how I'd ever manage with such a small bag. The next time I use the Cupid Mini (probably next week), I'll take a photo of it surrounded by all my "necessities" (wallet, keys, iPhone, etc.). It actually amazes me how much I'm able to fit inside it! And of course it's MUCH easier on my neck & back, which makes my physical therapist VERY happy


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini mini Wine


----------



## mishimishix

ElainePG said:


> Oh, good... I'm glad you were able to retrieve the paper stuffing. I think you'll find it makes a difference over time.
> 
> When I had to return the original Cupid, at first I was SO disappointed, because I wondered how I'd ever manage with such a small bag. The next time I use the Cupid Mini (probably next week), I'll take a photo of it surrounded by all my "necessities" (wallet, keys, iPhone, etc.). It actually amazes me how much I'm able to fit inside it! And of course it's MUCH easier on my neck & back, which makes my physical therapist VERY happy


I'd love to see that! Yes i can fit pretty much all my daily necessities in it, too.  My two other RM bags are both smaller purses so this is a perfect addition!


----------



## msd_bags

Carried this new to me bag for the first time 2 days ago. I'm using it again today.

This is the deep brown wicker MAM. Applied zelikovitz top coat on it since I found it too matte when I got it. In the picture it looks black but it's really dark brown. (Not sure if my seller is a tpfer as well.)


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Carried this new to me bag for the first time 2 days ago. I'm using it again today.
> 
> This is the deep brown wicker MAM. Applied zelikovitz top coat on it since I found it too matte when I got it. In the picture it looks black but it's really dark brown. (Not sure if my seller is a tpfer as well.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419841


----------



## JennyErin

Full sized 5 zip MAC in Deep Purple!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Carried this new to me bag for the first time 2 days ago. I'm using it again today.
> 
> This is the deep brown wicker MAM. Applied zelikovitz top coat on it since I found it too matte when I got it. In the picture it looks black but it's really dark brown. (Not sure if my seller is a tpfer as well.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419841


----------



## ElainePG

I've been carrying my Mini Cupid for a few days now, but this is the first chance I've had to take pix. I'm so pleased with the "elephant" color: it goes with everything.
For a small bag, it's amazing how much I can carry in it! I was excited to discover that my brand-new iPhone 5s fits perfectly into one of the inside pockets. When I use this bag, I may not carry the phone in a sleeve. But for some of my other bags, I know I will want to protect it; I bought a sweet Lodis sleeve at a GREAT sale price at Saks; it arrives on Tuesday  

*B&BW* gold pouch (freebie with products): pillbox, tissues, eye drops, etc.
cotton pouch from *dollyvalentine* on Etsy: lipstick, mini-perfume, etc.
*Prada* wallet: cash & credit cards 
Car key with mini-flashlight keychain
Silk pouch holds my other keys
Hand-crafted pewter mirror from Etsy: *1178designs collectibles*
Leather jotter from *Levenger*
Zebra mini-pen from *Maido Stationery* (San Francisco)


----------



## JennyErin

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Mini Cupid for a few days now, but this is the first chance I've had to take pix. I'm so pleased with the "elephant" color: it goes with everything.
> For a small bag, it's amazing how much I can carry in it! I was excited to discover that my brand-new iPhone 5s fits perfectly into one of the inside pockets. When I use this bag, I may not carry the phone in a sleeve. But for some of my other bags, I know I will want to protect it; I bought a sweet Lodis sleeve at a GREAT sale price at Saks; it arrives on Tuesday
> 
> *B&BW* gold pouch (freebie with products): pillbox, tissues, eye drops, etc.
> cotton pouch from *dollyvalentine* on Etsy: lipstick, mini-perfume, etc.
> *Prada* wallet: cash & credit cards
> Car key with mini-flashlight keychain
> Silk pouch holds my other keys
> Hand-crafted pewter mirror from Etsy: *1178designs collectibles*
> Leather jotter from *Levenger*
> Zebra mini-pen from *Maido Stationery* (San Francisco)



Love this! It's so pretty!


----------



## thedseer

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Mini Cupid for a few days now, but this is the first chance I've had to take pix. I'm so pleased with the "elephant" color: it goes with everything.
> For a small bag, it's amazing how much I can carry in it! I was excited to discover that my brand-new iPhone 5s fits perfectly into one of the inside pockets. When I use this bag, I may not carry the phone in a sleeve. But for some of my other bags, I know I will want to protect it; I bought a sweet Lodis sleeve at a GREAT sale price at Saks; it arrives on Tuesday
> 
> *B&BW* gold pouch (freebie with products): pillbox, tissues, eye drops, etc.
> cotton pouch from *dollyvalentine* on Etsy: lipstick, mini-perfume, etc.
> *Prada* wallet: cash & credit cards
> Car key with mini-flashlight keychain
> Silk pouch holds my other keys
> Hand-crafted pewter mirror from Etsy: *1178designs collectibles*
> Leather jotter from *Levenger*
> Zebra mini-pen from *Maido Stationery* (San Francisco)



Adorable!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cheated today carried by classic Burberry Nova check tote. However, yesterday I carried my grape MAM.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carried my iridescent mini elle today!


----------



## desertdweller

maggiesze1 said:


> Carried my iridescent mini elle today!
> View attachment 2425033


so pretty!! Love the iridescent mini elle!


----------



## desertdweller

Feeling Christmasy today in my green cowl neck sweater and wine Mam with sig hardware :santawave:


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Feeling Christmasy today in my green cowl neck sweater and wine Mam with sig hardware :santawave:


You look great! That wine is such a pretty shade.


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> You look great! That wine is such a pretty shade.




Thank you!


----------



## JennyErin

desertdweller said:


> Feeling Christmasy today in my green cowl neck sweater and wine Mam with sig hardware :santawave:



Super pretty!!! Love the MAM!


----------



## XOverdose

Forgot the deets of this mini mac, but it always brightens my day when I wear it


----------



## desertdweller

JennyErin said:


> Super pretty!!! Love the MAM!




Thank you! I love the mam too, I can see why it's so popular...but it is a close second to my Nikki's. I love RM old school nikki leather! Sigh...


----------



## purseprincess32

It's been snowy... Black MAC.


----------



## msd_bags

My new to me Wine Nikki. It's in fairly good condition now after I applied about 4 coats of Leather Honey and 1 coat of LMB Beauty and Shine moisturizer. She was really thirsty!!

Could this be old school? Anyone please? She has mosaic lining, round studs and brass hardware.


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> My new to me Wine Nikki. It's in fairly good condition now after I applied about 4 coats of Leather Honey and 1 coat of LMB Beauty and Shine moisturizer. She was really thirsty!!
> 
> Could this be old school? Anyone please? She has mosaic lining, round studs and brass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2431555


----------



## sfel99

I have my mini 5 zip bag in yellow -  brighten up my day!
....... BTW does anyone have the full sized 3 zip bag???? I've never seen one in the U.K or on sale in eBay - seems they completely vanished!!!


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Yep, that is old school-congrats!


Yay!! Thanks thedseer! I bought this not knowing it's old school. I was not very happy about its condition at first when I got it since the seller apparently did not state the wear on the bag.  But after the leather care products, it now looks so much improved!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My new to me Wine Nikki. It's in fairly good condition now after I applied about 4 coats of Leather Honey and 1 coat of LMB Beauty and Shine moisturizer. She was really thirsty!!
> 
> Could this be old school? Anyone please? She has mosaic lining, round studs and brass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2431555


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! I love the LMB products, but have never used the Beauty & Shine Restorer. Would you say that it's mostly for pre-loved bags? And do they have to be bags with a particular type of finish, like perhaps glazed?


Hi Elaine! I think whether pre-loved or brand new this LMB product may be used.  In the Balenciaga forum under I think the Care and Maintenance thread, even brand new bags may need some moisturizing, depends really on the leather.  I would think that the use of these leather care products also depends on the person as well and how he/she sees the bag.  If ain't broke why fix it as the saying goes.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine! I think whether pre-loved or brand new this LMB product may be used.  In the Balenciaga forum under I think the Care and Maintenance thread, even brand new bags may need some moisturizing, depends really on the leather.  I would think that the use of these leather care products also depends on the person as well and how he/she sees the bag.  If ain't broke why fix it as the saying goes.


Well, I am DEFINITELY in the "care for bags" camp, and I usually use LMB "Most Delicate" line, plus "For Handles Only" on every single satchel bag I own, before I ever carry a bag. I ALWAYS protect a bag before carrying it, and I moisturize if I think a bag needs it. Then after a few months, if I think it's necessary, I clean it&#8230; if not, I just protect & moisturize again (using the Most Delicate line). So my question for you was really about the Beauty & Shine Restorer, in particular, and whether it was for "super-shiny" bags, or for bags with a plain leather finish (not pebbled, obviously!). Like, I have the Cupid Mini in Elephant, which is just a smooth leather. I wonder if it would be prettier with a little "gloss" to it, or would that muck it up?


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Well, I am DEFINITELY in the "care for bags" camp, and I usually use LMB "Most Delicate" line, plus "For Handles Only" on every single satchel bag I own, before I ever carry a bag. I ALWAYS protect a bag before carrying it, and I moisturize if I think a bag needs it. Then after a few months, if I think it's necessary, I clean it&#8230; if not, I just protect & moisturize again (using the Most Delicate line). So my question for you was really about the Beauty & Shine Restorer, in particular, and whether it was for "super-shiny" bags, or for bags with a plain leather finish (not pebbled, obviously!). Like, I have the Cupid Mini in Elephant, which is just a smooth leather. I wonder if it would be prettier with a little "gloss" to it, or would that muck it up?


I think it's not just for shiny leathers.  I think it will be good even for plain leathers.  Not sure though with pebbly ones, I'm guessing not.  Well, just to share my experience, I used it on a black mini mini MAB that has smooth, a bit glossy (but not distressed nor patent) leather. I was surprised that it became really glossy, but I would say not in a bad way. So, the next time around, when I got a yellow MAM which I was not sure why seemed matte to me (it has the signature hardware so I'm guessing it's lambskin), after coating with Leather Honey and not being satisfied with the lack of sheen, I applied this Beauty and Shine product. The result is not immediately apparent, but now after some time, I really like how it looks.  So normally I'm combination of Leather Honey and LMB.  Btw, there could be some darkening of color, so always try on a test area first. I also recently got an Elephant Cupid but have not seen it yet.  For new leathers though, I tend not to put moisturizer (whatsover brand), I just use the water repellent sprays. I live in a tropical country so it could rain any time.

I use For Handles Only also on all my bags.  Hope that will make a difference in time.

I hope I answered your questions. In general, I would say I use gut feel on what leather care product to apply to a bag (after reading a lot on maintenance/care posts here in tPF).


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I hope I answered your questions. In general, I would say I use gut feel on what leather care product to apply to a bag (after reading a lot on maintenance/care posts here in tPF).



I guess, when it comes down to it, that's what I do, too. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions! BTW, I have a Cupid Mini in Elephant, and I just love the color! It is so versatile, it really goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I guess, when it comes down to it, that's what I do, too. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions! BTW, I have a Cupid Mini in Elephant, and I just love the color! It is so versatile, it really goes with pretty much everything.


Your posts here of your Elephant Cupid Mini was one of my inspirations in getting mine.   I normally wear full sized bags so I got the regular one


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Your posts here of your Elephant Cupid Mini was one of my inspirations in getting mine.   I normally wear full sized bags so I got the regular one


Thanx for telling me that! 

What color is your full-sized Cupid? I'm seriously considering getting a second Cupid Mini in Royal Blue, except that I just found (be still my beating heart!) a nearly brand-new black Bottega Veneta crossbody at a local consignment shop it was $395, instead of $1,395, which was an unbelievable bargain, but still, I think that's it for bags, at least until the end of the year and probably well into January!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanx for telling me that!
> 
> What color is your full-sized Cupid? I'm seriously considering getting a second Cupid Mini in Royal Blue, except that I just found (be still my beating heart!) a nearly brand-new black Bottega Veneta crossbody at a local consignment shop it was $395, instead of $1,395, which was an unbelievable bargain, but still, I think that's it for bags, at least until the end of the year and probably well into January!


I got one in Elephant too! Can't wait to see it.  And another one in Blonde snake print (it's actually a brown-black snake print) just because the deal at barneywarehouse was so good to resist.  Now, I think I want a Plum mini Cupid, but I'm still looking for a better deal than the sale in the RM website.  It was discounted more during the Black Friday sale at amazon, but at that time I was not decided yet.  I should be on bag ban too!  Nice price on a Bottega bag!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I got one in Elephant too! Can't wait to see it.  And another one in Blonde snake print (it's actually a brown-black snake print) just because the deal at barneywarehouse was so good to resist.  Now, I think I want a Plum mini Cupid, but I'm still looking for a better deal than the sale in the RM website.  It was discounted more during the Black Friday sale at amazon, but at that time I was not decided yet.  I should be on bag ban too!  Nice price on a Bottega bag!


Would love to see pix of the snake print that sounds interesting! And I'll bet the Mini in Plum will be pretty. I've heard, though, that "plum" on the screen doesn't look like "plum" IRL, so if you can find a place where returns are free, it's probably a good idea. (Or, maybe you live near stores, unlike me, and you can actually SEE one! ). I'll bet they'll be on good sale prices in January, too.
Yes, I'm still on a shopper's high about the Bottega Veneta score! It was actually The Hubster's idea to go to this particular thrift shop to see if I could find a designer bag, so I owe it all to him. I'm very lucky he totally gets my bag addiction!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi Elaine. Here's my Blonde Cupid.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine. Here's my Blonde Cupid.
> 
> View attachment 2433455


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Mini Wine


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> WOW! That is so dramatic! I just know you'll get a TON of compliments on it. Wear it in good health!



Thanks!  Trying hard not to use it before the coming year. 




purseprincess32 said:


> Mini Mini Wine



Oh, I love mini minis, and I'm sure one in Wine is tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine. Here's my Blonde Cupid.
> 
> View attachment 2433455


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Absolutely drool-worthy! I am still deliberating over which bag to get for my first RM, and thought I will hold purchase for the Cupid... but now you've gotten me lusting after it again.


I've not carried any Cupids (reserving what I have for next year's use) and I have another one coming and I'm excited!  A lot of ladies here like the style and I've been swayed too!  Btw, the Cupid is a bit big (totally fine with me), so depends also what size of bag you normally carry. I would say that it is a little bigger than a mini MAB.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> I've not carried any Cupids (reserving what I have for next year's use) and I have another one coming and I'm excited!  A lot of ladies here like the style and I've been swayed too!  Btw, the Cupid is a bit big (totally fine with me), so depends also what size of bag you normally carry. I would say that it is a little bigger than a mini MAB.



I like the style too, a little dressier and yet can be dressed down at the same time. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the weight of the bag (heavy hardware plus stuff I lug around) on the shoulders and whether it will be uncomfortable sitting on my shoulders... but essentially I really love the style.


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the style too, a little dressier and yet can be dressed down at the same time. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the weight of the bag (heavy hardware plus stuff I lug around) on the shoulders and whether it will be uncomfortable sitting on my shoulders... but essentially I really love the style.


That's what I found (I bought the full-sized Cupid first) so I exchanged it for the Cupid Mini. I can fit a lot into it, and it's not heavy at all. Of course, it really depends on how much you need to schlep every day&#8230; for example, the Mini doesn't hold my iPad. But I don't mind carrying that separately, on a day when I think I'm going to be stuck somewhere and will need to read a book!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> That's what I found (I bought the full-sized Cupid first) so I exchanged it for the Cupid Mini. I can fit a lot into it, and it's not heavy at all. Of course, it really depends on how much you need to schlep every day for example, the Mini doesn't hold my iPad. But I don't mind carrying that separately, on a day when I think I'm going to be stuck somewhere and will need to read a book!



Very true Elaine! For me now, I'm carrying a ton (kid's stuff mainly) and I find myself with aching shoulders at the end of the day. Definitely won't want to spoil the Cupid with my load.


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very true Elaine! For me now, I'm carrying a ton (kid's stuff mainly) and I find myself with aching shoulders at the end of the day. Definitely won't want to spoil the Cupid with my load.


Yes, frenzied, I know what you mean it's a real trade-off! Carry everything you need, and HURT, or scale back, and leave important things behind. In my case, my physical therapist actually took my handbag from me and weighed it on her scale. Yikes!  Then she said "Now you know why you have so much neck pain." And I started buying mini-bags!

But I can see it's tough if you have kids. Is there any way you can keep their things separately, in totes, and then leave the totes in the car until you need them? That's what I've started doing with things like library books, or knitting, or my various volunteer projects. Each "thing" goes in its own tote, and I only carry it when I need it. It's made a big difference but it took my physical therapist (figuratively) hitting me over the head for a while until I "got it"!


----------



## JennyErin

Today, I "grabbed for" my Hudson Mini Moto. Love this baby!


----------



## ElainePG

JennyErin said:


> Today, I "grabbed for" my Hudson Mini Moto. Love this baby!


Your nail polish looks great with it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> Yes, frenzied, I know what you mean it's a real trade-off! Carry everything you need, and HURT, or scale back, and leave important things behind. In my case, my physical therapist actually took my handbag from me and weighed it on her scale. Yikes!  Then she said "Now you know why you have so much neck pain." And I started buying mini-bags!
> 
> But I can see it's tough if you have kids. Is there any way you can keep their things separately, in totes, and then leave the totes in the car until you need them? That's what I've started doing with things like library books, or knitting, or my various volunteer projects. Each "thing" goes in its own tote, and I only carry it when I need it. It's made a big difference but it took my physical therapist (figuratively) hitting me over the head for a while until I "got it"!



Elaine, you've really hit the nail on the spot. I am in the process of scaling down and in a way, it helps when the kid gets older. Thus, in a bid to carry little, I've been looking at smaller bags, despite the looming voice in my head "what's gonna fit?" Hahahaha Like what you suggested, I've started spreading the load to other bags, just that when I'm on public transport, then it seems lots to carry but oh well... there's no best of all worlds, I guess and a bad neck *** shoulders and in the long run, spine isn't what I desire. Thank you so much for sharing your story. ")


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> Elaine, you've really hit the nail on the spot. I am in the process of scaling down and in a way, it helps when the kid gets older. Thus, in a bid to carry little, I've been looking at smaller bags, despite the looming voice in my head "what's gonna fit?" Hahahaha Like what you suggested, I've started spreading the load to other bags, just that when I'm on public transport, then it seems lots to carry but oh well... there's no best of all worlds, I guess and a bad neck *** shoulders and in the long run, spine isn't what I desire. Thank you so much for sharing your story. ")


I wish I had taken care of my neck & upper back a little earlier in my life, but I was always on & off airplanes, lugging suitcases and a computer (and this is when computers were HEAVY!). I didn't realize the price I'd pay down the road. Now I am SUPER-careful, but there's been some damage done. So I'm glad to give advice, if anyone is interested in listening!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> I wish I had taken care of my neck & upper back a little earlier in my life, but I was always on & off airplanes, lugging suitcases and a computer (and this is when computers were HEAVY!). I didn't realize the price I'd pay down the road. Now I am SUPER-careful, but there's been some damage done. So I'm glad to give advice, if anyone is interested in listening!



Good advice is always welcome. After six years, the body is starting to voice its complaints. It's time for me to start taking better care of it.


----------



## JennyErin

ElainePG said:


> Your nail polish looks great with it!





Haha thanks *ElainePG*!!


----------



## Esquared72

Brown MAC to run errands today:


----------



## purseprincess32

It's cold and pouring rain outside so no RM today. But I'm carrying my Burberry classic novacheck tote.


----------



## JennyErin

Reached for my Light Gray MAM again today.


----------



## menaxoxo

MAM in Navy


----------



## JennyErin

menaxoxo said:


> MAM in Navy



So pretty!!


----------



## Esquared72

Navy Cupid


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Navy Cupid


I love the angled zipper on the side. In fact, I love the entire design of the full-size Cupid. Too bad it's too large a bag for me. I love my Cupid Mini, but I've never seen a navy version. The RM site has one on sale in Plum, but it looked a little bright, plus it wasn't free shipping. I think I'd really get a lot of use out of the Port color, but I haven't seen that in months. And now I'm wondering if they're discontinuing the Cupid Mini, since there are so few available, and in such limited numbers. But I'll bet the Cupid will be around for a long time!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I love the angled zipper on the side. In fact, I love the entire design of the full-size Cupid. Too bad it's too large a bag for me. I love my Cupid Mini, but I've never seen a navy version. The RM site has one on sale in Plum, but it looked a little bright, plus it wasn't free shipping. I think I'd really get a lot of use out of the Port color, but I haven't seen that in months. And now I'm wondering if they're discontinuing the Cupid Mini, since there are so few available, and in such limited numbers. But I'll bet the Cupid will be around for a long time!



I've been forcing myself not to think about the full-size Cupids on sale at Saks Off-Fifthboth Port and Hunter Green are marked down to $241.  Both colors are gorgeous, but I need to curb my bag hoarding, so I'm just going to enjoy my lovely blue Cupid.  It's such a great style - I think it may even have surpassed the MAM as my favorite RM styleI think it's all those pockets.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

ElainePG said:


> I love the angled zipper on the side. In fact, I love the entire design of the full-size Cupid. Too bad it's too large a bag for me. I love my Cupid Mini, but I've never seen a navy version. The RM site has one on sale in Plum, but it looked a little bright, plus it wasn't free shipping. I think I'd really get a lot of use out of the Port color, but I haven't seen that in months. And now I'm wondering if they're discontinuing the Cupid Mini, since there are so few available, and in such limited numbers. But I'll bet the Cupid will be around for a long time!



Not to enable you or anything, but I was just eyeing this mini cupid in Denim and then I saw this post!


----------



## ElainePG

nicoleadrianna said:


> Not to enable you or anything, but I was just eyeing this mini cupid in Denim and then I saw this post!
> View attachment 2446066


The denim is cute, but I don't see my favorite 4-letter word (s.a.l.e.  )


----------



## nicoleadrianna

ElainePG said:


> The denim is cute, but I don't see my favorite 4-letter word (s.a.l.e.  )



Haha! This is true! I don't think I've seen a mini cupid on sale yet... Hopefully soon!


----------



## ElainePG

nicoleadrianna said:


> Haha! This is true! I don't think I've seen a mini cupid on sale yet... Hopefully soon!


There's a plum Cupid Mini on sale at the RM website for $195, but they charge for shipping. Still, if you want a plum one, it's there (or at least, it was there 2 days ago.)


----------



## ElainePG

nicoleadrianna said:


> Haha! This is true! I don't think I've seen a mini cupid on sale yet... Hopefully soon!


Here is the link to the plum Cupid Mini. If I understand it right, the price is $195, less *another* 25%, which is really excellent! (If you want a plum one. I don't. I already have too many purple bags!) http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/cupid-mini-plum.html


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## Cocolo

Today it is my Lilac MAB, I've been dying to use her since Christmas, but wanted to give it a good Apple Garde treatment.  I ended up doing 3 coats, over 2 days, and she looks pretty well protected.  This is my first super light bag, and if all goes well........Lavender here I come.  

I have the Skye Grey from last year, but the Lilac is even lighter than that.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

ElainePG said:


> Here is the link to the plum Cupid Mini. If I understand it right, the price is $195, less *another* 25%, which is really excellent! (If you want a plum one. I don't. I already have too many purple bags!) http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/cupid-mini-plum.html



Ohhhh! Thank you! If only the black cherry were on sale! That's the one I've been eyeing!


----------



## ElainePG

Cocolo said:


> Today it is my Lilac MAB, I've been dying to use her since Christmas, but wanted to give it a good Apple Garde treatment.  I ended up doing 3 coats, over 2 days, and she looks pretty well protected.  This is my first super light bag, and if all goes well........Lavender here I come.
> 
> I have the Skye Grey from last year, but the Lilac is even lighter than that.


What a gorgeous color! It looks like the Apple Garde Treatment really makes the bag glow. I've never used that product line&#8230; I know it's very popular. Do you find it works particularly well with RM bags?


----------



## thedseer

Cocolo said:


> Today it is my Lilac MAB, I've been dying to use her since Christmas, but wanted to give it a good Apple Garde treatment.  I ended up doing 3 coats, over 2 days, and she looks pretty well protected.  This is my first super light bag, and if all goes well........Lavender here I come.
> 
> I have the Skye Grey from last year, but the Lilac is even lighter than that.



Love the color!


----------



## ElainePG

I'm carrying my *Logan Studded Crossbody* bag, which I don't carry very often because it's a bit too large for me. I find the dimensions awkward: 12" wide by 11" high. On the other hand, the strap is nice & wide, so it doesn't slip off my shoulder. And the studs make a nice jingly noise when I walk. 

I bought it on a deep discount from Saks ($207, down from $395), so when it arrived I didn't even *consider* returning it. Now I'm thinking I probably should have bitten the bullet & sent it back; they had a free return available on it. Oh well, live & learn.  I may repurpose it as a briefcase; then I won't have to feel guilty about not using it as a handbag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> Oh well, live & learn.  I may repurpose it as a briefcase



It'll make a very edgy & stylish briefcase. Oh my, it sure fits a ton. Love how neat you are, everything is in cheery pouches.


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> It'll make a very edgy & stylish briefcase. Oh my, it sure fits a ton. Love how neat you are, everything is in cheery pouches.


Thanks for the encouragement, *frenzied*! I think you're right that it will have a nice "edgy" look to it&#8230; that makes me feel a whole lot better about my decision to keep it!

I never used pouches until I discovered tPF and saw everyone's cute RM pouches. Now I find them everywhere: RM (of course!), but also on Etsy, and Marshall's, and local craft fairs&#8230; everywhere I look! Also, I don't count pouches into my "bag budget," so that means I can buy them guilt-free (and, of course, they aren't very expensive.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> I never used pouches until I discovered tPF and saw everyone's cute RM pouches.



I used to use pouches but when I kept having to zip open and close them to get to the "kiddy" stuff I need to access quickly...I switched to a bag organiser instead. It's looks a little run down by now, which probably meant a hunt for another new one begins.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> guilt-free (and, of course, they aren't very expensive.)



Oh! But I still love being tempted by them (so cute pouches!)


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to use pouches but when I kept having to zip open and close them to get to the "kiddy" stuff I need to access quickly...I switched to a bag organiser instead. It's looks a little run down by now, which probably meant a hunt for another new one begins.


They sell them on Etsy, I know although I'm not sure which store carries them. I remember finding some there once, but since I mostly carry mini bags I decided I didn't need one, so I didn't save the store name. I agree with you about the zippers on the pouches it takes a little extra time. But before I used pouches, I used to just throw everything into my bag, and then it took me LOTS of time to "root around" in my bag until I found my lipstick (or keys, or a cough drop, or a tissue ). 

How do men manage without handbags? And how come we girls have all this *stuff*??? (Of course, then when my husband and I are out, who does he turn to if he needs a tissue, or a cough drop? Me!!!! So he doesn't need a handbag!  )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> Me!!!! So he doesn't need a handbag!  )



Why didn't I think of Etsy? Thanks for that Elaine, I'm sure I'll find something cute there.  it's true! My man turns to me too whenever he needs wet wipes, tissues... and yet asks me why I lug so much stuff around.


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> it's true! My man turns to me too whenever he needs wet wipes, tissues... and yet asks me why I lug so much stuff around.



You've *got* to straighten him out! My husband has (eventually!) learned to not criticize me for carrying a handbag everywhere I go. (Then again, we've been married a looooooong time  )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> You've *got* to straighten him out! My husband has (eventually!) (Then again, we've been married a looooooong time  )



He does offer to carry it for me though I very much prefer carrying my own bag. I think he realised that it's mostly kid's stuff I lug around when I only carry a wristlet sans kid. Guess till the kid grows older, I'll have to distribute the load evenly between two bags for now.


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> He does offer to carry it for me though I very much prefer carrying my own bag. I think he realised that it's mostly kid's stuff I lug around when I only carry a wristlet sans kid. Guess till the kid grows older, I'll have to distribute the load evenly between two bags for now.


Carrying 2 bags definitely makes sense. Maybe an inexpensive, easy-to-wash "kid friendly" tote and then a nicer bag for your personal things. How old is "the kid"? Old enough to carry his/her own stuff in a cute little backpack?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> Old enough to carry his/her own stuff in a cute little backpack?



I share the same thoughts! Been looking at the Longchamp Le Planetes bag but its hugely popular here, which makes me a tad reluctant to buy one. It's sturdy no doubt and fits the weather here perfectly. I'll possibly wait and see. He's five years old and has his own backpack with snacks/water/toys. I didn't want to overload him since we're outdoors mostly which meant he'll need to carry it longer.


----------



## ElainePG

frenziedhandbag said:


> I share the same thoughts! Been looking at the Longchamp Le Planetes bag but its hugely popular here, which makes me a tad reluctant to buy one. It's sturdy no doubt and fits the weather here perfectly. I'll possibly wait and see. He's five years old and has his own backpack with snacks/water/toys. I didn't want to overload him since we're outdoors mostly which meant he'll need to carry it longer.


Sounds like he's already "pulling his own weight"! Perhaps when he has a wife, he won't ask her why she is carrying so many things! 

I see the older schoolchildren around here (8 or 9 years old), going back and forth to school with ENORMOUS backpacks, so overloaded with books that the poor little kids are bent over double. And it only gets worse as the children get older. Now, that CANNOT be a good thing. Is it this way where you live, also?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ElainePG said:


> And it only gets worse as the children get older. Now, that CANNOT be a good thing. Is it this way where you live, also?



I surely hope he'll help to share his future wife's burden. 
Sadly, its also the same case with our older kids here. Sure, they have a timetable stating the required books to bring but I've seen how they are still all slouched over with the weight of their backpacks. Ergonomic backpacks are a hit here but I think if a bag is overweight, being ergonomic or not still has an impact, especially on a growing child. Most parents here also get the backpack on wheels for their kids, so the little ones pull... instead of carry.


----------



## lisaphalange

Plum MAM - love this color!


----------



## lolaspassion

Loving my luscious hobo in port lately! :thumbup:


----------



## ElainePG

lolaspassion said:


> Loving my luscious hobo in port lately! :thumbup:


The spikey hardware around the edges is *fabulous*! I don't think I've ever seen this bag before. What season is it?


----------



## lolaspassion

I love the spikes too! I bought this particular one during the Nordstrom Anniversary sale this last year. This bag has been around for quite some time though. I believe when it originally came out there was no hardware around the edges. Definitely love! I hope they come out with a bright yellow version of this bag again! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Apelila

My RM 5zip crossbody bag in electric blue... Luv luv luv this bag and the color!


----------



## ElainePG

Apelila said:


> My RM 5zip crossbody bag in electric blue... Luv luv luv this bag and the color!


It's a fantastic color!


----------



## Apelila

ElainePG said:


> It's a fantastic color!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

This is my first time to use my new to me black basketweave MAM with blue zipper track. Before I received it, I was scared that what I bought may not be in good condition after all. Oh, but I was so happy when I finally received it! Leather still smells so divine and I would say it's EUC. It has the blue stripe lining that normally goes with siggy hardware, so it's quite old in age. (As a side note, now that I got even more RMs, I repeat my observation before that I find the leathers of RM with siggy hardware or this blue stripe lining so wonderful and having heavenly leather smell.)


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> This is my first time to use my new to me black basketweave MAM with blue zipper track. Before I received it, I was scared that what I bought may not be in good condition after all. Oh, but I was so happy when I finally received it! Leather still smells so divine and I would say it's EUC. It has the blue stripe lining that normally goes with siggy hardware, so it's quite old in age. (As a side note, now that I got even more RMs, I repeat my observation before that I find the leathers of RM with siggy hardware or this blue stripe lining so wonderful and having heavenly leather smell.)
> 
> View attachment 2463740


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> That basketweave design is fabulous it almost looks like a Bottega Veneta! So classy. And the gold hardware looks incredibly sharp against the black leather.




I agree! The BBW is both classy and classic RM.


----------



## travelerscloset

Congrats on this classic piece! Divine!



msd_bags said:


> This is my first time to use my new to me black basketweave MAM with blue zipper track. Before I received it, I was scared that what I bought may not be in good condition after all. Oh, but I was so happy when I finally received it! Leather still smells so divine and I would say it's EUC. It has the blue stripe lining that normally goes with siggy hardware, so it's quite old in age. (As a side note, now that I got even more RMs, I repeat my observation before that I find the leathers of RM with siggy hardware or this blue stripe lining so wonderful and having heavenly leather smell.)
> 
> View attachment 2463740


----------



## msd_bags

travelerscloset said:


> Congrats on this classic piece! Divine!


Thanks thanks Deej!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

msd_bags said:


> This is my first time to use my new to me black basketweave MAM with blue zipper track. Before I received it, I was scared that what I bought may not be in good condition after all. Oh, but I was so happy when I finally received it! Leather still smells so divine and I would say it's EUC. It has the blue stripe lining that normally goes with siggy hardware, so it's quite old in age. (As a side note, now that I got even more RMs, I repeat my observation before that I find the leathers of RM with siggy hardware or this blue stripe lining so wonderful and having heavenly leather smell.)
> 
> View attachment 2463740


----------



## msd_bags

Another new to me MAM, wore my Taupe MAM today. The second pic shows the lining. I'm not sure what year this is from,


----------



## sdkitty

msd_bags said:


> Another new to me MAM, wore my Taupe MAM today. The second pic shows the lining. I'm not sure what year this is from,
> 
> View attachment 2465113


----------



## TejasMama

I've been carrying my Harewood MAC the last couple of weeks but switched into my BBW MAM.  LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!


----------



## msd_bags

TejasMama said:


> I've been carrying my Harewood MAC the last couple of weeks but switched into my BBW MAM.  LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!




The red zipper track!! This is on my wishlist.


----------



## msd_bags

sdkitty said:


> that's pretty
> looks more brown than taupe to me




Hard to describe the color, maybe milky mocha?


----------



## missmoz

msd_bags said:


> Another new to me MAM, wore my Taupe MAM today. The second pic shows the lining. I'm not sure what year this is from,
> 
> View attachment 2465113


----------



## msd_bags

missmoz said:


> I believe this one is lavender from 2009/2010?  http://www.bluefly.com/Rebecca-Mink...Morning-After-Mini-bag/p/305083901/detail.fly
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty bag!  I have a rendezvous clutch in the same glazed lavender leather.




So it's lavender? It was listed as Taupe. Whatever it is, I find it very pretty.


----------



## missmoz

msd_bags said:


> So it's lavender? It was listed as Taupe. Whatever it is, I find it very pretty.



Maybe the clutch was taupe?  but it looks exactly the same as your bag and the one I linked in the bluefly link.  I remember seeing a lavender bag listed on ebay a couple of years ago and it too looked identical to your bag.  Whatever it is, I agree its a very pretty color.


----------



## msd_bags

missmoz said:


> Maybe the clutch was taupe?  but it looks exactly the same as your bag and the one I linked in the bluefly link.  I remember seeing a lavender bag listed on ebay a couple of years ago and it too looked identical to your bag.  Whatever it is, I agree its a very pretty color.


Thanks! This is probably why I seem to find mine somewhat not exactly the same as those listed as taupe (because it's not).


----------



## laurenrr

Gradient wine mab/mosaic lining/brass hardware


----------



## msd_bags

laurenrr said:


> Gradient wine mab/mosaic lining/brass hardware


I've wondered in previous posts how gradient wine is different from just wine or fine wine?  Would you know?


----------



## laurenrr

msd_bags said:


> I've wondered in previous posts how gradient wine is different from just wine or fine wine?  Would you know?


Gradiant wine is darker near the bottom with a very subtle fade on the way to the top of the bag.  I owned an old school wine matinee at one point and dont remember too much difference between original wine and gradient, except maybe the original was a bit richer and smoother.  I have not seen fine wine in person


----------



## msd_bags

laurenrr said:


> Gradiant wine is darker near the bottom with a very subtle fade on the way to the top of the bag.  I owned an old school wine matinee at one point and dont remember too much difference between original wine and gradient, except maybe the original was a bit richer and smoother.  I have not seen fine wine in person


Thanks for your description!


----------



## ringette

Wearing my elephant cupid today and every day since it arrived!


----------



## msd_bags

Wanted to be a little glamorous while doing errands. My new to me blue and brown basketweave MAB.


----------



## beachgirl38

msd_bags said:


> Wanted to be a little glamorous while doing errands. My new to me blue and brown basketweave MAB.
> 
> View attachment 2469236


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

beachgirl38 said:


> I really love that bag!!  It is such a beautiful old school classic!  I want one in a MAM.


Love the MAB! This picture looks very similar to the one I just posted with my Cupid at Costco!


----------



## msd_bags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Love the MAB! This picture looks very similar to the one I just posted with my Cupid at Costco!


Saw your post too! And I told myself, "this looks like my shot" but with a different bag.


----------



## susieg

My first ever RM purchase arrived today and I was able to wear it within hours.  I LOVE it! And my Coach wallet fits inside it too which I wasn't expecting - what a great bag


----------



## msd_bags

This is very pretty!  Is this Scarlet?


----------



## susieg

It's Fire Engine.  It's a gorgeous colour - it really pops


----------



## msd_bags

susieg said:


> It's Fire Engine.  It's a gorgeous colour - it really pops


It's a nice color. Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

Wearing this orange Nikki today. I don't know the official color name but it's definitely a very pretty orange. Leather is smooth and not grainy. It has the grey and white stripes lining.


----------



## zemilla

I wore my MAC in greenish/blue color (forgot the name) today for a pop of color during this dreary day (it was snowing).  I think the MACs are great for pops of color - I usually go for greys and blacks.


----------



## finer_woman

msd_bags said:


> Wearing this orange Nikki today. I don't know the official color name but it's definitely a very pretty orange. Leather is smooth and not grainy. It has the grey and white stripes lining.
> 
> View attachment 2472007


----------



## Zombie Girl

msd_bags said:


> Wearing this orange Nikki today. I don't know the official color name but it's definitely a very pretty orange. Leather is smooth and not grainy. It has the grey and white stripes lining.
> 
> View attachment 2472007


----------



## msd_bags

My Lipstick Red MAB. The bag is pretty big but the red is soooo rich and I think the distressed and glazed leather give it so much depth. I love love the color! Would be perfect in MAM too!


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> My Lipstick Red MAB. The bag is pretty big but the red is soooo rich and I think the distressed and glazed leather give it so much depth. I love love the color! Would be perfect in MAM too!
> 
> View attachment 2479604


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing the mini Cupid in Plum today for the first time. 
received so many compliments from my co-workers. it's darn so pretty and in perfect size.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> wearing the mini Cupid in Plum today for the first time.
> received so many compliments from my co-workers. it's darn so pretty and in perfect size.


Can't wait for mine to arrive! Mod shots please.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black-MAC


----------



## rael

Black Mac for me too!


----------



## Esquared72

It's been a while! I've been neglecting my poor RMs. Just loaded up my Made in the US BBW MAM with green zipper track (and Juicy Couture charm).


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> It's been a while! I've been neglecting my poor RMs. Just loaded up my Made in the US BBW MAM with green zipper track (and Juicy Couture charm).


Oh I so love this BBW with green zipper track.  I only have the blue but I'm really interested in the green or purple ones.


----------



## KaseyHK

this bag arrived on Monday and i unwrapped it just now. it's the one i've been looking for but it's sold out very fast. so happy to have found it


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> this bag arrived on Monday and i unwrapped it just now. it's the one i've been looking for but it's sold out very fast. so happy to have found it


This is very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

msd_bags said:


> Oh I so love this BBW with green zipper track.  I only have the blue but I'm really interested in the green or purple ones.



Thanks!  Green is my favorite color.  I tried to avoid temptation when these bags were released, as I already had a black MAM with blue zipper track (along with two other MAMs), but I just had to cave and get it.  I'm so glad that I did - it's my only BBW bag and I love it.  The Made in NYC is a nice bonus, too.


----------



## Esquared72

KaseyHK said:


> this bag arrived on Monday and i unwrapped it just now. it's the one i've been looking for but it's sold out very fast. so happy to have found it



Very cool!  Love the weaving detail.


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> It's been a while! I've been neglecting my poor RMs. Just loaded up my Made in the US BBW MAM with green zipper track (and Juicy Couture charm).



Pretty!


----------



## KaseyHK

i actually got the mini version of this already. the color combo and the basketweave pattern look very summery and fun 



msd_bags said:


> This is very pretty!  Congrats!





eehlers said:


> Very cool!  Love the weaving detail.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wine Mini Mini


----------



## purseprincess32

3 Zip Purple Haze MAC.


----------



## Esquared72

Still carrying this pretty lady:


----------



## KaseyHK

nobody wore RM since Feb 2?

i'm wearing my lavender mini Luscious Hobo as crossbody today


----------



## msd_bags

I was supposed to post this in the RM in action thread, but then I saw Kasey's post, might as well post here. 




Plum MAM with gold hardware and floral lining. I'm crazy about the leather smell!


----------



## Esquared72

Moved into my all-time favorite RM today...my black/blue zip MAM with gold HW and dash lining.   her.


----------



## msd_bags

Just got home from errands with my Dior Grey MAM. I realized I don't use this as much probably because it's light colored and, with RM, i prefer the colorful ones!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC.


----------



## boeyshona

I've been obsessed with my studded mini affair in black cherry!!! 

(P.S anyone having trouble in uploading pics through the iPhone app? I keep failing the upload request and hence unable to share my pics...)


----------



## Arailah

boeyshona said:


> I've been obsessed with my studded mini affair in black cherry!!!
> 
> (P.S anyone having trouble in uploading pics through the iPhone app? I keep failing the upload request and hence unable to share my pics...)




Oooh! I want to see this  I have a black cherry MAM coming from amazon this week. Not sure what to expect. 

And yes my iPhone wouldn't let me upload. I ended up using a photobucket app and then just using a link.


----------



## JennyErin

Black MAM with Blue Zip Track.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Rocking my metallic rocker & new Target scarf.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my favorite MAM:


----------



## Liyanamz

The Minty with my coral top. Thank you to the poster for the idea on how to wear it.


----------



## boeyshona

Arailah said:


> Oooh! I want to see this  I have a black cherry MAM coming from amazon this week. Not sure what to expect.
> 
> And yes my iPhone wouldn't let me upload. I ended up using a photobucket app and then just using a link.




It's gorgeous I tell ya! Black cherry is so mysterious! Looks black in dark lighting but when you look at it in sunlight, it's a dark maroon/dark purple!! You're gonna love it!!


----------



## StayChic

Liyanamz said:


> The Minty with my coral top. Thank you to the poster for the idea on how to wear it.




Lovely! The coral goes so well with it. I'm in love with that shade of blue too.


----------



## msd_bags

My first RM patent bag (black). I think it's really supposed to be wrinkly?


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> My first RM patent bag (black). I think it's really supposed to be wrinkly?
> 
> View attachment 2532085


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> mine is quilted patent and it's not as wrinkly as yours.  perhaps the material used is different or it's  more wrinkly because the bag has been worn (loved) a lot. it looks very vintage and i prefer this look to the smooth structured look.
> 
> my quilted patent MAB:


I love the look of the quilted patent!  Yours looks very nice.  That time there was a black quilted patent MAM available (for a long while) in ebay, I was not yet looking for a black MAM. When I wanted one, only a new MAB was available but at a higher price than my budget for RMs.  So when this one showed up, I got it, and it has the signature hardware which I like so much.

I've seen ebay listings before of Crinkled Patent MAMs.  Could this be under that category or it is really the wear that made this wrinkly? Either way, I'm happy with this bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Got this Purple MAB extremely


----------



## msd_bags

^^ sorry wrong press of button. Anyway, got this OS Purple MAB extremely faded. But after 3 coats of Leather Honey I think she has been restored back to life!


----------



## Arailah

msd_bags said:


> ^^ sorry wrong press of button. Anyway, got this OS Purple MAB extremely faded. But after 3 coats of Leather Honey I think she has been restored back to life!
> 
> View attachment 2535902




That looks amazing! Sounds like you and I were doing the same thing tonight. I received my Black MAB a touch faded/dry so I threw a couple layers of leather honey and she came back looking nice and moisturized. 

I love the shade of purple in your bag!


----------



## Arailah

Wearing my "new to me" Black MAB this weekend. No tassels as they were torn and tattered when I received her today. Ah well - guess she was really loved


----------



## msd_bags

Arailah said:


> Wearing my "new to me" Black MAB this weekend. No tassels as they were torn and tattered when I received her today. Ah well - guess she was really loved


Is this your first MAB?  Congrats!  What's the print on the lining?

Leather Honey is really great.  My purple MAB almost seemed grey when I got it, now you can see the purple and not just imagine it.


----------



## Arailah

msd_bags said:


> Is this your first MAB?  Congrats!  What's the print on the lining?
> 
> Leather Honey is really great.  My purple MAB almost seemed grey when I got it, now you can see the purple and not just imagine it.


Yes! My first MAB. I now have a M.A.C. and MAB.  I have a Matinee on the way =) 

The lining on this MAB is black with white dashes.  I'm not familiar enough with RM to know the years/hardwares yet.  

Trying to learn though =)


----------



## msd_bags

Arailah said:


> Yes! My first MAB. I now have a M.A.C. and MAB.  I have a Matinee on the way =)
> 
> The lining on this MAB is black with white dashes.  I'm not familiar enough with RM to know the years/hardwares yet.
> 
> Trying to learn though =)


Got addicted last year, I'm afraid to count how many MAMs/MABs (my fave styles of RM) I have collected. 

If I'm not mistaken dash lining is on or around 2011.


----------



## msd_bags

My new-to-me OS Black MAM with brass hardware and mosaic lining.


----------



## pamperz

New to me jade Nikki. It is the most perfect Nikki I have due to its smooshy leather. I really love this one. Thanks to the tpfer who let her go!


----------



## msd_bags

pamperz said:


> New to me jade Nikki. It is the most perfect Nikki I have due to its smooshy leather. I really love this one. Thanks to the tpfer who let her go!




Oh so you're the lucky one! You got this from ebay? I was tempted as this beauty was there for some time. I wanted it but didn't want to spend at that time for a Nikki. During work days I'm more of a satchel person so even if I love Nikkis they don't get that much use.

Congrats!! It's really so beautiful.


----------



## rhoucheille

Here's my 1 year old MAC bag in Almond. Love it to bits. I am also abusing my Cory (Honeymoon fund) pouch.


----------



## Nishy

I am currently using my RM mini mac in black cherry


----------



## pamperz

Feeling minty for pi day!


----------



## Esquared72

pamperz said:


> View attachment 2540458
> 
> 
> New to me jade Nikki. It is the most perfect Nikki I have due to its smooshy leather. I really love this one. Thanks to the tpfer who let her go!




Beautiful!!! Jade leather is the most pillowy soft leather I've ever felt. Congrats!


----------



## pamperz

msd_bags said:


> Oh so you're the lucky one! You got this from ebay? I was tempted as this beauty was there for some time. I wanted it but didn't want to spend at that time for a Nikki. During work days I'm more of a satchel person so even if I love Nikkis they don't get that much use.
> 
> Congrats!! It's really so beautiful.




Yes it is. Finally pulled the trigger after lusting it for two years for a bday present to myself, since annaversary first posted hers, but didn't want to get another nikki since I'm more of a satchel person, but I think the brass hardware and the amazing leather makes this nikki perfect. Been carrying it non stop until today where I switched to the belle. Funny how I am pulled back to her old school stuff again, today's quality is just miles away from before.


----------



## pamperz

eehlers said:


> Beautiful!!! Jade leather is the most pillowy soft leather I've ever felt. Congrats!




Thanks! My ocean nikki is softer I believe, but the color and brass hardware makes this the perfect hobo!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

pamperz said:


> View attachment 2542481
> 
> 
> Feeling minty for pi day!




I love this combo! May I ask what kind of shoes those are? They're gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

pamperz said:


> Funny how I am pulled back to her old school stuff again, today's quality is just miles away from before.



I agree!!  Good thing there's ebay and bonanza for the old stuff.


----------



## Whippetlove

My new periwinkle mini mac...been dying to use it since I got it  It looks slightly darker/more blue in the pic.


----------



## rockstarmish

Took the Mini Elle in Metallic Electric Blue with studs out for a Spanish dinner tonight


----------



## Minkette

rockstarmish said:


> Took the Mini Elle in Metallic Electric Blue with studs out for a Spanish dinner tonight


Oh my! That is gorgeous! When did that bag come out? I need it in my life!


----------



## KaseyHK

Purple Haze Darling


----------



## eurofashionista

rockstarmish said:


> Took the Mini Elle in Metallic Electric Blue with studs out for a Spanish dinner tonight


Oooohhh drool

I love it
I want it
I have to have it

Lol


----------



## rockstarmish

Minkette said:


> Oh my! That is gorgeous! When did that bag come out? I need it in my life!


I was actually lucky, It's from a NYC sample sale.


----------



## rockstarmish

eurofashionista said:


> Oooohhh drool
> 
> I love it
> I want it
> I have to have it
> 
> Lol


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> Purple Haze Darling


Oooh... That's a gorgeous color that I never got my hands on!


----------



## KaseyHK

yes, the purple shade is very pretty, although i understand some ppl might not like it for being too dark and the leather is glazed and a bit structured. to me, it is all fine and it looks best with the gunmetal hardware 



rockstarmish said:


> Oooh... That's a gorgeous color that I never got my hands on!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> yes, the purple shade is very pretty, although i understand some ppl might not like it for being too dark and the leather is glazed and a bit structured. to me, it is all fine and it looks best with the gunmetal hardware




That's the best combination for me! Love purple/ violet shades and gunmetal!


----------



## HavPlenty

rockstarmish said:


> Took the Mini Elle in Metallic Electric Blue with studs out for a Spanish dinner tonight


 
This is gorgeous!


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Took the Mini Elle in Metallic Electric Blue with studs out for a Spanish dinner tonight


So gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnycat

That Mini Elle in Electric Blue is stunning.

Im going to join in with another purple bag today. Purple Circle Quilt Casanova, which hasn't had any love in a month or so! Needed to take it for a spin!


----------



## msd_bags

The last post was a purple. I have another one. My new to me Purple Nikki. It's so smooshy and soft.


----------



## bunnycat

msd_bags said:


> The last post was a purple. I have another one. My new to me Purple Nikki. It's so smooshy and soft.
> 
> View attachment 2548819



Yummy! That's 3 purples in a row!


----------



## rockstarmish

HavPlenty said:


> This is gorgeous!





Liyanamz said:


> So gorgeous!!!!!!!





bunnycat said:


> That Mini Elle in Electric Blue is stunning.
> 
> Im going to join in with another purple bag today. Purple Circle Quilt Casanova, which hasn't had any love in a month or so! Needed to take it for a spin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548290




Thank you very much! Appreciate your comments! It was such a difficult process and wait to get her! (Shipping was during the winter storm in the east coast this winter) so it was super delayed to get her, but I got her eventually and was very worth the wait


----------



## rockstarmish

bunnycat said:


> That Mini Elle in Electric Blue is stunning.
> 
> Im going to join in with another purple bag today. Purple Circle Quilt Casanova, which hasn't had any love in a month or so! Needed to take it for a spin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548290


I love this! It's a gorgeous shade of purple almost aubergine maybe?


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> The last post was a purple. I have another one. My new to me Purple Nikki. It's so smooshy and soft.
> 
> View attachment 2548819


Your collection is yummy. Can't wait you posting the mini cupid in plum!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Your collection is yummy. Can't wait you posting the mini cupid in plum!




Thanks!! For some reasons I'm preserving the brand new ones, lol. But maybe this weekend I can already remove the wrappings of the Plum mini Cupid and finally wear it. &#128522;


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! For some reasons I'm preserving the brand new ones, lol. But maybe this weekend I can already remove the wrappings of the Plum mini Cupid and finally wear it. &#128522;


Hehe, I know what you mean. It took me a while to use my mini mac in plum cause it was just too pretty to look at. I imagine if you use it this weekend in our summer, it would look phenomenal!


----------



## Liyanamz

msd_bags said:


> The last post was a purple. I have another one. My new to me Purple Nikki. It's so smooshy and soft.
> 
> View attachment 2548819


Oh, now you are making me long for a Nikki. Never considered any hobo bags before but this just looks yummy and the slouch is so adorable.


----------



## bunnycat

rockstarmish said:


> I love this! It's a gorgeous shade of purple almost aubergine maybe?



Thanks! It must be my camera. The purple Casanova I have is more grape with hints of red tones. I guess I think of aubergine as having more red in it so I'd say somewhere in between grape and aubergine. But you know, tomatoe tomahto it's still a pretty color!


----------



## msd_bags

Liyanamz said:


> Oh, now you are making me long for a Nikki. Never considered any hobo bags before but this just looks yummy and the slouch is so adorable.




The wonderful slouch really is the selling point for me too!! However, when the bag is new and the leather has not been broken in, the slouch is subtle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My new beauty.


----------



## keywi100

MiaBorsa said:


> My new beauty.



Nice! What's the name if this color? I'm usually not too excited about the newer MAMs but this one is very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

keywi100 said:


> Nice! What's the name if this color? I'm usually not too excited about the newer MAMs but this one is very pretty.



Thanks!  It's the mahogany color.


----------



## keywi100

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  It's the mahogany color.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## boeyshona

MiaBorsa said:


> My new beauty.




Gorgeous! Omg! It looks so squishy like a pillow!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

keywi100 said:


> Beautiful bag!





boeyshona said:


> Gorgeous! Omg! It looks so squishy like a pillow!!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## msd_bags

Yellow Resort Nikki with Paisley lining, my only RM (so far) with this lining. Love this lining from way back!


----------



## boeyshona

msd_bags said:


> Yellow Resort Nikki with Paisley lining, my only RM (so far) with this lining. Love this lining from way back!
> 
> View attachment 2552719




Love the slouchy look of it! I can't carry hobo bags at all but I just love to look at it!


----------



## msd_bags

boeyshona said:


> Love the slouchy look of it! I can't carry hobo bags at all but I just love to look at it!




If you could, I'm sure you'd be collecting Nikkis too!!


----------



## msd_bags

I've not worn this for a while, my slouchy (not full) Cranberry MAB.


----------



## Liyanamz

msd_bags said:


> I've not worn this for a while, my slouchy (not full) Cranberry MAB.
> 
> View attachment 2554822


Such a pretty colour!!! After looking at the MABs (I am right, right?), I think I have found the next design to purchase. Waiting for the summer colours!!


----------



## msd_bags

Liyanamz said:


> Such a pretty colour!!! After looking at the MABs (I am right, right?), I think I have found the next design to purchase. Waiting for the summer colours!!


Yes, this is the MAB.  But depending on your size preference you might find it big.  The more regular-sized one is the MAM (Morning After Mini). It is not in any way mini at all.


----------



## Goldn

My new RM Swing in Dark Brown with me today


----------



## Goldn

Oh and this was the other day on the train with my Mini MAC in Nude. Fit everything wonderfully!


----------



## msd_bags

Goldn said:


> My new RM Swing in Dark Brown with me today





Goldn said:


> Oh and this was the other day on the train with my Mini MAC in Nude. Fit everything wonderfully!




Both beauties!!


----------



## Goldn

msd_bags said:


> Both beauties!!



Thanks! I'm in love with them haha


----------



## M.I.A.

msd_bags said:


> I was supposed to post this in the RM in action thread, but then I saw Kasey's post, might as well post here.
> 
> View attachment 2517550
> 
> 
> Plum MAM with gold hardware and floral lining. I'm crazy about the leather smell!


HI,
Love you MAM in plum, I wanted to get the mini MAC in Plum, but missed that, I'm considering getting MAM in plum. Do you find it's too much purple? or OK.
The picture really helps to scale the bag and I can see it is not too big which is right for me.


----------



## M.I.A.

Goldn said:


> My new RM Swing in Dark Brown with me today


I love the Swing, haven't gotten one yet, RM colours are so brilliant, I just get confused.
Does the swing come in one size or there is a mini one as well.


----------



## M.I.A.

Has anyone got any pictures of the Marlowe, mini and regular, so helpful to see the bags in action.


----------



## Candyfiend

I just checked in and came across this topic. I was organizing and stuffing my RM bags today! The MAM or bombe size and shape is perfect for me and I think the quality is good. So many colors available, I keep buying! Today I was carrying my silver/brown craquelure - it's from about my favorite period for these bags. The crossbody strap has its own clips and I like the square signature hardware instead of the D- or round rings. The real old-school initial hardware was too heavy, I think. Thanks for sharing, it is fun to see other styles


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

M.I.A. said:


> Has anyone got any pictures of the Marlowe, mini and regular, so helpful to see the bags in action.



There are pictures of the regular one in this thread. 
* 	 Share your purchases from RM Friends and Family Sale!!  *


----------



## msd_bags

M.I.A. said:


> HI,
> 
> Love you MAM in plum, I wanted to get the mini MAC in Plum, but missed that, I'm considering getting MAM in plum. Do you find it's too much purple? or OK.
> 
> The picture really helps to scale the bag and I can see it is not too big which is right for me.




Hi there! Actually, my Plum MAM is an older piece. I would guess around 2009 or so based on the lining and hardware. I'm posting it here with my mini Cupid in Plum from last year. They are different shades of Purple I'd say. The current Plum is a deeper purple while my older one is more reddish purple. I've no photography skills whatsover so these are not exact colors, but at least shows the difference in shade.

If you're asking about too much purple, the newer one maybe is slightly so. But I would have not thought about it if you did not ask. So I'd say it's okay. Hope this helps!


----------



## rockstarmish

Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.




Pretty!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Earlier today Neon Yellow Fling with gold studs.
Tonight -Black Mac w/gold hw.


----------



## boeyshona

rockstarmish said:


> Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.




Omg you have a lilac 5 zip!!! *swoons* I love it!!


----------



## Lita Sixx

rockstarmish said:


> Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.



Love it!


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.


The colour is stunning and dreamy!!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Pretty!!





boeyshona said:


> Omg you have a lilac 5 zip!!! *swoons* I love it!!





Lita Sixx said:


> Love it!





Liyanamz said:


> The colour is stunning and dreamy!!




Thank you ladies! The lilac is even brighter and better IRL but I took the picture in dim lighting so you can't really see it's true color. It's a gorgeous color that RM should release more of.


----------



## Minkette

Royal blue Nikki!


----------



## purseprincess32

3 zip MAC Purple Haze w/gunmetal hardware.


----------



## msd_bags

purseprincess32 said:


> 3 zip MAC Purple Haze w/gunmetal hardware.


I'm sure this looks nice!!


----------



## AriaW

rockstarmish said:


> Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.




The lilac looks more beautiful than on the web!


----------



## boeyshona

Today, I'm wearing my latest purchase from RM! My first swing bag whooo! Love that there's so many carrying options and I could fit a set of changing clothes + my other essentials in this!


----------



## rockstarmish

AriaW said:


> The lilac looks more beautiful than on the web!


Ah thanks! She really is. It's my favorite mini 5 zip. The color is just amazeballs!


----------



## rockstarmish

Minkette said:


> Royal blue Nikki!


Pretty bag and adorable dog!! Love this picture!


----------



## msd_bags

boeyshona said:


> Today, I'm wearing my latest purchase from RM! My first swing bag whooo! Love that there's so many carrying options and I could fit a set of changing clothes + my other essentials in this!


Looks good on you!!


----------



## boeyshona

M.I.A. said:


> I love the Swing, haven't gotten one yet, RM colours are so brilliant, I just get confused.
> Does the swing come in one size or there is a mini one as well.




There's only one size for the swing


----------



## msd_bags

Finally got to wear my Plum mini Cupid today! Bought it Christmas time from the RM website.


----------



## boeyshona

msd_bags said:


> Finally got to wear my Plum mini Cupid today! Bought it Christmas time from the RM website.
> 
> View attachment 2569141




Wow it's bigger than I've imagined! Love it!


----------



## Liyanamz

msd_bags said:


> Finally got to wear my Plum mini Cupid today! Bought it Christmas time from the RM website.
> 
> View attachment 2569141


It's gorgeous. I have been debating on getting the Mini since I love the regular one so much. I helped a friend purchase it in Hunter Green and the size is a good fit.


----------



## msd_bags

boeyshona said:


> Wow it's bigger than I've imagined! Love it!





Liyanamz said:


> It's gorgeous. I have been debating on getting the Mini since I love the regular one so much. I helped a friend purchase it in Hunter Green and the size is a good fit.




It's actually quite roomy for a small bag.  Indeed a good size!!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Finally got to wear my Plum mini Cupid today! Bought it Christmas time from the RM website.
> 
> View attachment 2569141



My God! She is gooooooorrrrrgeousss!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> My God! She is gooooooorrrrrgeousss!!!!


It was hard not too stare at her when I passed by mirrors at the department store.


----------



## KaseyHK

haven't reached to my Black Patent Market Tote for a while. i miss her and carried it yesterday and today


----------



## Liyanamz

KaseyHK said:


> haven't reached to my Black Patent Market Tote for a while. i miss her and carried it yesterday and today


Interesting one!!! I have never seen it before!!! So shiny!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Hunter green MAM today


----------



## KaseyHK

Liyanamz said:


> Interesting one!!! I have never seen it before!!! So shiny!!!


i am not convinced it's leather cuz it looks and feels more like PVC. and it's super heavy even it's empty. that's why i rarely wear it. only on rainy days


----------



## KaseyHK

been wearing this great beauty for a couple of days... the more i look at it, the more i love it!
wish RM would consider to make a medium size of it. the mini slouch is too small while the regular size is kind of big. i really look forward to the new design of this lovely style


----------



## soonergirl

My pride and joy. Black Cupid with rose gold.


----------



## AriaW

dusty pink goes with everything!


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM with gold studs


----------



## rockstarmish

AriaW said:


> View attachment 2576203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dusty pink goes with everything!


Great choice! It goes so well with the flowers in the background as well! Are those Sakura or Cherry blossoms by the way?


----------



## AriaW

rockstarmish said:


> Great choice! It goes so well with the flowers in the background as well! Are those Sakura or Cherry blossoms by the way?




I don't think they are Sakura, yeah maybe Cherryblossoms&#128516;


----------



## rockstarmish

AriaW said:


> I don't think they are Sakura, yeah maybe Cherryblossoms&#128516;


Oh they're the same  Beautiful!


----------



## minami

Love the dusty pink too! 


Here's my nude MAB hehe


----------



## soonergirl

The nude is a great color!

Electric Blue MAM


----------



## Liyanamz

soonergirl said:


> The nude is a great color!
> 
> Electric Blue MAM


Wow!!! Very nice colour!


----------



## finer_woman

Harewood MAM


----------



## msd_bags

finer_woman said:


> Harewood MAM




What a classic beauty!


----------



## purseprincess32

That electric blue MAM is an amazing color!


----------



## msd_bags

soonergirl said:


> The nude is a great color!
> 
> Electric Blue MAM


One of these days I hope to have an Electric Blue MAM!


----------



## soonergirl

Liyanamz said:


> Wow!!! Very nice colour!





purseprincess32 said:


> That electric blue MAM is an amazing color!





msd_bags said:


> One of these days I hope to have an Electric Blue MAM!



Thanks! It really is an amazing color! Yesterday I actually had a lady yell across a parking lot that she loved my bag!!


----------



## Liyanamz

soonergirl said:


> Thanks! It really is an amazing color! Yesterday I actually had a lady yell across a parking lot that she loved my bag!!


I love people like that!!! Bag admiring should be made known. Hehe. :lolots:


----------



## Minkette

soonergirl said:


> The nude is a great color!
> 
> Electric Blue MAM


Is the hardware gold or silver on the electric blue MAM?


----------



## soonergirl

Minkette said:


> Is the hardware gold or silver on the electric blue MAM?




It's gold.


----------



## AriaW

summer bag


----------



## purseprincess32

Old school MAC in Seaglass w/silver hardware.


----------



## cathead87

finer_woman said:


> Harewood MAM




Love this!


----------



## KaseyHK

Black Tie-dye Shopper Tote


----------



## msd_bags

This is one of my favorite MAMs - Deep Red (?) with black and white floral lining. The leather is just so thick and supple and smooshy and divine smelling. Bonus is my favorite hardware - the siggy ones.


----------



## KaseyHK

this


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Tues- Black MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape Mini MAB with gold studs.


----------



## happenstance

KaseyHK said:


> this


 
I have to wipe the drool off my lip, Kasey!


----------



## soonergirl

Mahogany Cupid


----------



## msd_bags

I just love MAMMs! Here is a gold one.


----------



## bunnycat

LOVE the black tie dye SHopper Tote and the Cupid and MAMMs. The gold one is adorable!

Still diggin' my purple Quilted Circle Casanova this evening:


----------



## soonergirl

full-size Skylar in Natural


----------



## msd_bags

Another favorite! BBW MAM with Blue Zipper Track.


----------



## Minkette

Taupe Mini Perry Tote!


----------



## finer_woman

Mocha stingray MAM. I need to switch to something more season appropriate


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet


----------



## msd_bags

purseprincess32 said:


> Mini Beloved Vintage Violet


I've been interested in the mini Beloved lately.  Yours is a very nice color!


----------



## msd_bags

Giving this old school beauty some attention today.


----------



## finer_woman

Mint medium Mab tote. The picture is blue-er than it really is, couldn't capture the color


----------



## BeachBagGal

finer_woman said:


> Mint medium Mab tote. The picture is blue-er than it really is, couldn't capture the color


Lovin' that color!!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC Seaglass w/ silver hw.


----------



## Thetaaj

marcinthemiddle said:


> MAC attack! You're both gorgeous!




Thank You!
I'm super late on this


----------



## Tonia55

Black cupid!


----------



## soonergirl

Dexter in Elephant


----------



## rockstarmish

The Craig In Fern. Out for a Japanese dinner.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cute bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM w/ gold studs.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Black MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC- Seaglass w/ silver hw.


----------



## msd_bags

Elephant Grey Cupid with silver hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> Elephant Grey Cupid with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2616982


Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ignore - I read the color wrong




rockstarmish said:


> Cupcake Saturday with my favorite Mini 5 zip in lilac.


Is this the one w/ the polka-dot lining?


----------



## KaseyHK

not sure of the official name because this is a sample bag that i got off the Bay last X'mas. i find the scribbled pattern very interesting. although this bag is a bit heavier than normal and a bit plastic-y on the trims and strap, i honestly adore it


----------



## reenxo

Pink Cupid with Silver Hardware


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> not sure of the official name because this is a sample bag that i got off the Bay last X'mas. i find the scribbled pattern very interesting. although this bag is a bit heavier than normal and a bit plastic-y on the trims and strap, i honestly adore it


Is it leather? It's a wild, fun kinda bag!


----------



## KaseyHK

BeachBagGal said:


> Is it leather? It's a wild, fun kinda bag!


the scribbled part is leather. the trims and strap i'm pretty sure are PU.


----------



## msd_bags

Purple MAB - an old school beauty.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Mac in Azure


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Mac in Azure




Didnt know you have this. Looks great!


----------



## Esquared72

One I haven't carried in a very long time...Butter Nikki


----------



## pennydreadful

eehlers said:


> One I haven't carried in a very long time...Butter Nikki



Oh eehlers I love seeing you post this Nikki!! That leather looks so delicious ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Mac in Azure


Love the color!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Didnt know you have this. Looks great!


Yup! I yearned for this color. Luckily found it on the bay. I got it a couple of months ago along with the Craig camera bag. I love this color so much. 

Thank you so much


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color!


Thanks! The color is TDF, hard not to stare at it hehe


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Thanks! The color is TDF, hard not to stare at it hehe


How does this color compare to the new color - teal? Other than the hw - azure is gold, right? I know teal is silver. Looks like azure is a little brighter than the teal?


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> How does this color compare to the new color - teal? Other than the hw - azure is gold, right? I know teal is silver. Looks like azure is a little brighter than the teal?


The teal is a darker blue I think and dimmer, well that's what I can see from the pics. The azure is best described as a blue green color. Lyst described it as "peacock green". So yes, a blue green would be the perfect description and it's bright


----------



## pennydreadful

Today I carried my new Covet satchel! Here she is on the drive to work, with my Chloe Eden work tote. The color here is pretty true to life!


----------



## rockstarmish

pennydreadful said:


> Today I carried my new Covet satchel! Here she is on the drive to work, with my Chloe Eden work tote. The color here is pretty true to life!


Beautiful and a great contrast! BTW, I laughed at your story about your BF and your bags. My BF is the same, Only the ladies here get it! Enjoy your beauty


----------



## pennydreadful

Aww mish thanks so much!! I've been straight-up _drooling_ over your elles that I see on here, they're such beautiful bags!! ugh I love tpf. I'm so glad all of you understand the obsession!!


----------



## pennydreadful

rockstarmish said:


> Beautiful and a great contrast! BTW, I laughed at your story about your BF and your bags. My BF is the same, Only the ladies here get it! Enjoy your beauty



oops, meant to quote you on that.


----------



## rockstarmish

Thank you &#9786;You made my day hehe! I'm still missing one Elle to complete my collection though and it's the one I truly desire... &#128546;

I want it so badly that I would give up even my most expensive bag for it. 

Btw. I love your username. Looking forward to hearing from you in the forum. Glad to meet another bag obsessed person hehe.


----------



## pennydreadful

I am, at this very moment, visualizing for you that an iridescent mini elle in beautiful pre-owned condition pops up at a steal of a price online. And that nobody else is looking, and that you buy it and have it for your very own. And if I visualize hard enough, I'm sure it'll come true  

(and thanks for noticing my username!! I always thought it would make a really bad-a** alter-ego name, like a roller derby girl or *cough* exotic dancer. But since I am neither of these things, I have to find other uses for it).


----------



## BeachBagGal

]B](and thanks for noticing my username!! I always thought it would make a really bad-a** alter-ego name, like a roller derby girl or *cough* exotic dancer. But since I am neither of these things, I have to find other uses for it).[/B]

haha that's awesome!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

cheating with Jonathan Adler  Duchess mini crossbody


----------



## rockstarmish

pennydreadful said:


> I am, at this very moment, visualizing for you that an iridescent mini elle in beautiful pre-owned condition pops up at a steal of a price online. And that nobody else is looking, and that you buy it and have it for your very own. And if I visualize hard enough, I'm sure it'll come true
> 
> (and thanks for noticing my username!! I always thought it would make a really bad-a** alter-ego name, like a roller derby girl or *cough* exotic dancer. But since I am neither of these things, I have to find other uses for it).



That's really sweet of you, I really do wish that it would come true, no matter what the cost... someone did beat me to it though so yes I continue to sulk  I don't know when I will have another opportunity. I can't help but feel bag depressed, but hearing all the support from the people here makes me hopeful. 

I agree, your username is very kick-a**! I noticed it right away, the history behind your name is very interesting too. Haha, I see you have a great sense of humor! I think you and I will get along famously hehe


----------



## KaseyHK

when i received this bag last year, it didn't impress me. after several disappointments with RM recent bags, i started to appreciate the quality of the materials used in this bag. i am not a black bag person. but i find the black leather is shiny, smooth, thick and soft. very pretty under the room light.


----------



## pennydreadful

KaseyHK said:


> when i received this bag last year, it didn't impress me. after several disappointments with RM recent bags, i started to appreciate the quality of the materials used in this bag. i am not a black bag person. but i find the black leather is shiny, smooth, thick and soft. very pretty under the room light.



omigosh, Kasey, I love this bag. Had the chance to pet a woven MAC once and I remember it being suuuper thick and smooshy!!! It's so unique but luxe, it's fabulous.


----------



## pennydreadful

rockstarmish said:


> I agree, your username is very kick-a**! I noticed it right away, the history behind your name is very interesting too. Haha, I see you have a great sense of humor! I think you and I will get along famously hehe



  you're so sweet!! You should post in the whats-in-my-bag thread, that's my favorite one... I'd love to see more photos of your bags!


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you. it's well made and deserves the price i paid for.  i should love and wear my already owned bags more than looking for newer bags 


pennydreadful said:


> omigosh, Kasey, I love this bag. Had the chance to pet a woven MAC once and I remember it being suuuper thick and smooshy!!! It's so unique but luxe, it's fabulous.


----------



## rockstarmish

pennydreadful said:


> you're so sweet!! You should post in the whats-in-my-bag thread, that's my favorite one... I'd love to see more photos of your bags!



Oh, I never posted in there yet, I don't think anyone would be interested in what I carry, since my bags are petite. I don't need much hehe. I've seen the thread though, a lot of ladies have cute things in their purses


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> when i received this bag last year, it didn't impress me. after several disappointments with RM recent bags, i started to appreciate the quality of the materials used in this bag. i am not a black bag person. but i find the black leather is shiny, smooth, thick and soft. very pretty under the room light.


Very cool purse!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> when i received this bag last year, it didn't impress me. after several disappointments with RM recent bags, i started to appreciate the quality of the materials used in this bag. i am not a black bag person. but i find the black leather is shiny, smooth, thick and soft. very pretty under the room light.


It's lovely Kasey! I love the contrast of the colors and the pattern. Just lovely!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> It's lovely Kasey! I love the contrast of the colors and the pattern. Just lovely!


I agree! I'm sure it's pretty irl.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> It's lovely Kasey! I love the contrast of the colors and the pattern. Just lovely!


thank you.


----------



## msd_bags

First day at work.  My new to me Electric Blue MAM with dash lining.


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> First day at work.  My new to me Electric Blue MAM with dash lining.


Love that color!!


----------



## msd_bags

Needed a structured bag for today's outfit. Black Darcy. Only my 2nd time to use this.


----------



## pennydreadful

msd_bags said:


> Needed a structured bag for today's outfit. Black Darcy. Only my 2nd time to use this.
> 
> View attachment 2640245



Oh man I love this bag. It looks gorgeous!! How do you like it? Haven't heard much about the Darcy since the voting a year or two ago...

On topic: Today I wore my Rendezvous clutch to a coffee meeting with a local style editor  I wanted a bag that was unassuming but fashion-forward. I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of the whole outfit, I put a little effort into it. But here's the clutch post-coffee! I'm really loving the whole "oversized clutch" thing.


----------



## finer_woman

pennydreadful said:


> Oh man I love this bag. It looks gorgeous!! How do you like it? Haven't heard much about the Darcy since the voting a year or two ago...
> 
> On topic: Today I wore my Rendezvous clutch to a coffee meeting with a local style editor  I wanted a bag that was unassuming but fashion-forward. I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of the whole outfit, I put a little effort into it. But here's the clutch post-coffee! I'm really loving the whole "oversized clutch" thing.



I've always liked the look of that clutch but its just to big for me. Wish they had made a mini version.


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> Oh man I love this bag. It looks gorgeous!! How do you like it? Haven't heard much about the Darcy since the voting a year or two ago...
> 
> On topic: Today I wore my Rendezvous clutch to a coffee meeting with a local style editor  I wanted a bag that was unassuming but fashion-forward. I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of the whole outfit, I put a little effort into it. But here's the clutch post-coffee! I'm really loving the whole "oversized clutch" thing.


lovely  is it black or dark brown? i think it's large enough for a mini iPad, even a reg size iPad 
have a good day there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Oh man I love this bag. It looks gorgeous!! How do you like it? Haven't heard much about the Darcy since the voting a year or two ago...
> 
> On topic: Today I wore my Rendezvous clutch to a coffee meeting with a local style editor  I wanted a bag that was unassuming but fashion-forward. I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of the whole outfit, I put a little effort into it. But here's the clutch post-coffee! I'm really loving the whole "oversized clutch" thing.


Bag is lookin' good! Is that a pillow in the background - from Ikea?


----------



## msd_bags

pennydreadful said:


> Oh man I love this bag. It looks gorgeous!! How do you like it? Haven't heard much about the Darcy since the voting a year or two ago...
> 
> On topic: Today I wore my Rendezvous clutch to a coffee meeting with a local style editor  I wanted a bag that was unassuming but fashion-forward. I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of the whole outfit, I put a little effort into it. But here's the clutch post-coffee! I'm really loving the whole "oversized clutch" thing.


I like the Darcy and I'm wondering why it didn't get much attention when it was released. It's easy to get into and out, size and shape really good, and I get a whiff of wonderful leather smell when it sits on my lap. The only thing about it that I worry about are the handles in terms of durability.  Aesthetics wise, I like that they are thin, but I worry that they would soften easily or show some wear/cracking fast.

Btw, clutch looks good!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

KaseyHK said:


> when i received this bag last year, it didn't impress me. after several disappointments with RM recent bags, i started to appreciate the quality of the materials used in this bag. i am not a black bag person. but i find the black leather is shiny, smooth, thick and soft. very pretty under the room light.




Ooh I like the green! I have this Mac with the pink contrast.


----------



## pennydreadful

finer_woman said:


> I've always liked the look of that clutch but its just to big for me. Wish they had made a mini version.



It's definitely big! It takes a little getting used to for sure. But then again I'm rull tall so I feel like it maybe balances out? I'll take a modeling pic next time so you all can confirm  



KaseyHK said:


> lovely  is it black or dark brown? i think it's large enough for a mini iPad, even a reg size iPad
> have a good day there!



Hi Kasey! Thanks! It's black -- I just filtered the heck out of it in a (poor) attempt to disguise the cat hair on the couch, lol. Today turned out pretty good, I hope yours was fabulous! 



BeachBagGal said:


> Bag is lookin' good! Is that a pillow in the background - from Ikea?



Thanks!! Hahaha yes the pillow is from Ikea. To be totally honest, the entire living room is from Ikea. My boyfriend worked there before he got his new job so we made sure to stock up while he had his employee discount 



msd_bags said:


> I like the Darcy and I'm wondering why it didn't get much attention when it was released. It's easy to get into and out, size and shape really good, and I get a whiff of wonderful leather smell when it sits on my lap. The only thing about it that I worry about are the handles in terms of durability.  Aesthetics wise, I like that they are thin, but I worry that they would soften easily or show some wear/cracking fast.
> 
> Btw, clutch looks good!!



Thanks msd_bags!! The Darcy sure is beautiful, and looks like it'd be functional too. I hope the handles hold up for you   Is the leather pretty sturdy? or is it likely to slouch with time? I bet a slouchy worn-in Darcy would look gorgeous too


----------



## finer_woman

pennydreadful said:


> It's definitely big! It takes a little getting used to for sure. But then again I'm rull tall so I feel like it maybe balances out? I'll take a modeling pic next time so you all can confirm
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kasey! Thanks! It's black -- I just filtered the heck out of it in a (poor) attempt to disguise the cat hair on the couch, lol. Today turned out pretty good, I hope yours was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Hahaha yes the pillow is from Ikea. To be totally honest, the entire living room is from Ikea. My boyfriend worked there before he got his new job so we made sure to stock up while he had his employee discount
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks msd_bags!! The Darcy sure is beautiful, and looks like it'd be functional too. I hope the handles hold up for you   Is the leather pretty sturdy? or is it likely to slouch with time? I bet a slouchy worn-in Darcy would look gorgeous too



I'm only 5'3" so ...yeah... lol


----------



## pennydreadful

finer_woman said:


> I'm only 5'3" so ...yeah... lol



Don't feel bad, you get to rock the mini MAC! I wish I could, but it just looks silly on me


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> It's definitely big! It takes a little getting used to for sure. But then again I'm rull tall so I feel like it maybe balances out? I'll take a modeling pic next time so you all can confirm
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kasey! Thanks! It's black -- I just filtered the heck out of it in a (poor) attempt to disguise the cat hair on the couch, lol. Today turned out pretty good, I hope yours was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Hahaha yes the pillow is from Ikea. To be totally honest, the entire living room is from Ikea. My boyfriend worked there before he got his new job so we made sure to stock up while he had his employee discount
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks msd_bags!! The Darcy sure is beautiful, and looks like it'd be functional too. I hope the handles hold up for you   Is the leather pretty sturdy? or is it likely to slouch with time? I bet a slouchy worn-in Darcy would look gorgeous too


lol I have those same pillows - love them!! I don't have your bag though.


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing the Charcoal Patent MAB  it's so relaxing on the chair


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> wearing the Charcoal Patent MAB  it's so relaxing on the chair




I'm still not sure if my Black Patent is of the same patent leather as your Charcoal Patent. Looks good!


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> I'm still not sure if my Black Patent is of the same patent leather as your Charcoal Patent. Looks good!


when it's brand new, it looks like this:






i didn't use flash in my photos, maybe that's why it looks more dull than the one above. i will apply the patent leather lotion again next week and hope i can restore its shininess. 

RM uses 2 types of patent leather, as far as i observe. one is very stiff and plastic-y and one is light and soft. my black quilted patent MAB and Charcoal patent MAB are made of the same patent leather, i think, although my black one looks more shiny.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> when it's brand new, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't use flash in my photos, maybe that's why it looks more dull than the one above. i will apply the patent leather lotion again next week and hope i can restore its shininess.
> 
> RM uses 2 types of patent leather, as far as i observe. one is very stiff and plastic-y and one is light and soft. my black quilted patent MAB and Charcoal patent MAB are made of the same patent leather, i think, although my black one looks more shiny.



Hmmm, I think mine is close to this brand new picture.  Maybe it just aged differently.  there are creases on mine in the body, but in yours, they seem to be just in the flaps.  Or, maybe it just pictured differently.

Btw, I didn't know there was patent leather lotion.


----------



## Esquared72

One I haven't used in ages...Chance Briefcase


----------



## msd_bags

I'm travelling today and look who is with me. My Cranberry MAB. She is the right size for travel!


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my Alaina in Teal for the first time for my dearest friend's wedding party and banquet. so happy for her


----------



## pennydreadful

eehlers said:


> One I haven't used in ages...Chance Briefcase



Oooh, lovely eehlers!! Haven't seen a lot of this bag on the forum -- does it fit a fair amount? 



msd_bags said:


> I'm travelling today and look who is with me. My Cranberry MAB. She is the right size for travel!
> 
> View attachment 2644852



Wow, gorgeous msd_bags!!! Love that color, and it looks absolutely perfect for travel  Have a safe trip!



KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Alaina in Teal for the first time for my dearest friend's wedding party and banquet. so happy for her



Aww congratulations to your friend!! I hope you guys have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> Oooh, lovely eehlers!! Haven't seen a lot of this bag on the forum -- does it fit a fair amount?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous msd_bags!!! Love that color, and it looks absolutely perfect for travel  Have a safe trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww congratulations to your friend!! I hope you guys have a wonderful time!!!


thank you! yeah, we had a great time and lots of lots of fun! there's a live band playing beautiful jazz and bossa nova. we started it at 6pm and a rainstorm arrived at 8 (luckily it stopped at 10). we're having the banquet in the tent at a garden-like venue and all of us were so afraid the roof might fall down. haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> thank you! yeah, we had a great time and lots of lots of fun! there's a live band playing beautiful jazz and bossa nova. we started it at 6pm and a rainstorm arrived at 8 (luckily it stopped at 10). we're having the banquet in the tent at a garden-like venue and all of us were so afraid the roof might fall down. haha


Ohhh that sounds like a blast!


----------



## Esquared72

pennydreadful said:


> Oooh, lovely eehlers!! Haven't seen a lot of this bag on the forum -- does it fit a fair amount?



Thanks!  It does fit a good amount.  I can carry my eyeglasses, sunglasses, makeup bag, small wallet and coin purse, a thin notebook, and my phone inside.


----------



## finer_woman

Switching out wallets today,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 poor thing on the left has been through it but I still love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

finer_woman said:


> Switching out wallets today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor thing on the left has been through it but I still love it


What year were these wallets made? I haven't seen this style before.


----------



## finer_woman

BeachBagGal said:


> What year were these wallets made? I haven't seen this style before.



I don't remember which year, whenever the belle style first came out 2009 maybe?

Eta: its the Collete wallet. Reference thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=432340


----------



## finer_woman

Not the best shot but here's a pic if the innards. My phone can fit inside, numerous card slots on both sides. Internal middle and exterior rear pockets. Best wallet ever in my opinion for day to day. I use a small coach card case for smaller bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

finer_woman said:


> Not the best shot but here's a pic if the innards. My phone can fit inside, numerous card slots on both sides. Internal middle and exterior rear pockets. Best wallet ever in my opinion for day to day. I use a small coach card case for smaller bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649796


Nice wallets! Looks like you can fit a lot in there. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Esquared72

I've bought and sold a bunch of RM bags...but this one, I think, will likely be with me till my dying day.  I've considered letting her go a couple of times, but just can't do it...after over three years of love and abuse, she doesn't have a mark on her - no worn corners or scratches...she's one classy trooper.

Here's my black MAM with blue zipper track.


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> I've bought and sold a bunch of RM bags...but this one, I think, will likely be with me till my dying day.  I've considered letting her go a couple of times, but just can't do it...after over three years of love and abuse, she doesn't have a mark on her - no worn corners or scratches...she's one classy trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my black MAM with blue zipper track.




I think I saw in another thread a few weeks back that you will let go of your RMs. I'm glad that you're finally keeping one! This is such a classic beauty!


----------



## Esquared72

msd_bags said:


> I think I saw in another thread a few weeks back that you will let go of your RMs. I'm glad that you're finally keeping one! This is such a classic beauty!




Thanks. Yeah - my other RMs just don't really fit my needs or tastes anymore, but this is such a classic with the great leather and details of the older RMs that I love.


----------



## Restore724

*Cupid MINI* black/gold hardware. 
Holds small cosmetic bag, RM Benjamin wallet (or full size zip-around wallet), eyeglass case, phone, keys. Also stands on its own.  
I love my MAC MINI and CUPID MINI is also a great addition since it holds more!


----------



## Hierophilic

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine. Here's my Blonde Cupid.
> 
> View attachment 2433455


----------



## Hierophilic

maggiesze1 said:


> Today's the first outing of my super cute Hologram mini mab tote!! I think I might have a new favorite....
> View attachment 2410439



Holy crap! I've not been a huge fan of this style... until now! Why have one color when your bag can be ALL the colors?!  Like carrying a rainbow.


----------



## KaseyHK

finally got the chance to take a photo of my MAC in Neon Orange. the problem of rub-off color is not so bad.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> finally got the chance to take a photo of my MAC in Neon Orange. the problem of rub-off color is not so bad.


Nice vibrant color!!


----------



## msd_bags

First outing of my white MAM today.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> First outing of my white MAM today.
> 
> View attachment 2665899


All hail!


----------



## msd_bags

Today it's my BBW MAB with red zipper track.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Today it's my BBW MAB with red zipper track.
> 
> View attachment 2667117


This looks extra special.


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> This looks extra special.


I'm actually very happy with my latest arrivals!  Thanks.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> finally got the chance to take a photo of my MAC in Neon Orange. the problem of rub-off color is not so bad.


Orange is not one of my colors but I have to say this one would grow on me if I had it. It's so bright and yummy looking


----------



## KayuuKathey

Silver Lame MAC Crossbody.  Jazzy today


----------



## rebeccam87

Today I'm wearing a great summer bag:
MAC chocolate and neon-pink woven leather, gold hardware


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

I'm in Paris right now on a trip. I've taken my mini Mac. It is a great bag for busy cities and certainly pick pocket proof with all my money in the front compartment


----------



## msd_bags

It's been a while since I used this. Lambskin beauty. Peacock Green MAM.


----------



## rockstarmish

This is my BF hand modelling my Elle mini in light turquoise in my garden.


----------



## msd_bags

First time to use this wonderful MAB. The leather is just so rich!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> It's been a while since I used this. Lambskin beauty. Peacock Green MAM.
> 
> View attachment 2669465


Ah! This is lovely! It looks very similar to the Azure color I have.


----------



## JennyErin

Black Mini Cupid, loving this bag it is the perfect size for me right now!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-Seaglass w/silver hw.


----------



## Theshellfish

Hot pink MAB mini with gold crackle bottom


----------



## ms_j

deep red mam! 1st outing!


----------



## msd_bags

Out of all my many RMs, I think this Deep Red MAM has the best leather - thick, chewy, vibrant color and with the most fragrant wonderful smell! I was inspired to wear this by ms_j's recent posts.


----------



## KaseyHK

mini Luscious Hobo in Azure


----------



## ms_j

msd_bags said:


> Out of all my many RMs, I think this Deep Red MAM has the best leather - thick, chewy, vibrant color and with the most fragrant wonderful smell! I was inspired to wear this by ms_j's recent posts.
> 
> View attachment 2674389



beautiful!! totally twinning!


----------



## msd_bags

Can't miss to post on my Emerald MAB's first day out!


----------



## Hierophilic

msd_bags said:


> Can't miss to post on my Emerald MAB's first day out!
> 
> View attachment 2678363



My absolute favorite color! Gorgeous!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Can't miss to post on my Emerald MAB's first day out!
> 
> View attachment 2678363



Beautiful! One of the best RM leathers and colors.


----------



## msd_bags

Hierophilic said:


> My absolute favorite color! Gorgeous!





thedseer said:


> Beautiful! One of the best RM leathers and colors.



Thanks!

I let a few Emerald MAB/MAM pass by in ebay.  Then I realized I really wanted one in this color. I even posted on the "What RM are you searching for..." thread. And so when this one appeared a couple of months later, I really prepared to bid to win.  And I did!  

Some time ago I thought all I wanted were MAMs, good thing when this appeared, I was longing for MABs.

Leather even smells so good!  I'm wearing it for the 2nd straight day.  I might wear it again tomorrow.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Can't miss to post on my Emerald MAB's first day out!
> 
> View attachment 2678363


Ah there she is. Your dream bag. What a beauty!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Ah there she is. Your dream bag. What a beauty!


Thanks!  She slouches beautifully.


----------



## msd_bags

4th straight day using my Emerald MAB!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

msd_bags said:


> 4th straight day using my Emerald MAB!
> 
> View attachment 2682017



Lovely colour


----------



## Minkette

Red Nikki


----------



## msd_bags

It has been a while since I last wore this. It is not as slouchy as other Nikkis but the hardware details are just gorgeous. Iris Blue Nikki. The picture makes it appear a bit purplish. But I don't think it is irl.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> It has been a while since I last wore this. It is not as slouchy as other Nikkis but the hardware details are just gorgeous. Iris Blue Nikki. The picture makes it appear a bit purplish. But I don't think it is irl.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701980



It's so pretty, dear! Luvet! &#128150; Nice color for this fickle weather we have now &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> It has been a while since I last wore this. It is not as slouchy as other Nikkis but the hardware details are just gorgeous. Iris Blue Nikki. The picture makes it appear a bit purplish. But I don't think it is irl.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701980


Sooo pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> It's so pretty, dear! Luvet! &#128150; Nice color for this fickle weather we have now &#128522;





BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty!



Thanks! Sometimes I think of letting her go since I don't carry her much (I'm more of a satchel person), but when I take her out of her dustbag and see her beauty, I don't think I'll be able to do it!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! Sometimes I think of letting her go since I don't carry her much (I'm more of a satchel person), but when I take her out of her dustbag and see her beauty, I don't think I'll be able to do it!



She's definitely a keeper! &#128522;


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Black MAC.
Today-Grape MAM w/ gold studs.


----------



## msd_bags

I think only third time or so for me to use this. It's much easier than a satchel during these rainy days we're having. Love the leather smell!  Leather is very soft too and nicely broken in. My Purple Nikki with dash lining!


----------



## rockstarmish

Took my mini 5 zip in aquamarine out for dinner with a friend


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Took my mini 5 zip in aquamarine out for dinner with a friend


Preeeetty!


----------



## KaseyHK

Sky Grey mini 5-zip.


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Preeeetty!





ellefischer said:


> Totally agree with BeachBagGal, this is super pretty!  I love the color.  I'm debating on getting this RM in a similar color.




Thank you, She's much brighter than the picture actually, it was just the lighting of the place. I was very lucky with her, I won her as a pre-owned bag on the bay for only $69


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> Sky Grey mini 5-zip.


Ohhh! I like this color! Lovely!


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Took my mini 5 zip in aquamarine out for dinner with a friend


A realization!!!! RM's now IT colour is also a kind of blue-ey shade (Petrol!)!!!! Lovely bag, dear!


----------



## Esquared72

Made in NYC BBW MAM


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Made in NYC BBW MAM



Beautiful! Love the charm too.


----------



## KayuuKathey

The Boyfriend:


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> Made in NYC BBW MAM


A classic beauty!  I so love RM's basketweaves. I'm glad you did not re-home this.


----------



## msd_bags

KayuuKathey said:


> The Boyfriend:


Very pretty! If I were into small bags, I would probably have gotten this.


----------



## KaseyHK

gotta wear this bright color mini Hudson Moto before the summer ends


----------



## thedseer

Bottle green MAM


----------



## KaseyHK

this:


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Bottle green MAM




Is Bottle Green light green?


----------



## msd_bags

My new-to-me Black Patent MAC with silver signature hardware. Sorry lighting is not so good.


----------



## Esquared72

Chance Briefcase in Mocha ostrich embossed leather with rose gold hardware.


----------



## KaseyHK

Love Letter in Grey Skies.


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet.


----------



## carterazo

Mini Beloved in white


----------



## msd_bags

Today Emerald MAB, love it! 

Yesteday, Black Basketweave MAB with Red Zipper Track and gunmetal hardware.  The day before, Chocolate/Brown Basketweave MAB.


----------



## KaseyHK

Dark Grey Matinee yesterday and Twilight Sky Swing today.


----------



## sprite44

Peachy (? I think) circle quilted gold studded affair. Got it on ebay. It's more worn than the photos led me to believe, but it's just so gorgeous anyway, I couldn't bear to send it back


----------



## Esquared72

Made in USA BBW MAM


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Today Emerald MAB, love it!
> 
> Yesteday, Black Basketweave MAB with Red Zipper Track and gunmetal hardware.  The day before, Chocolate/Brown Basketweave MAB.



Wow, a week of MABs!  I'm sure you had a blast wearing them, knowing you love carrying them and enjoying the lovely smell of leather! Have a great weekend D!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> My new-to-me Black Patent MAC with silver signature hardware. Sorry lighting is not so good.
> 
> View attachment 2727946



Your MAC is beautiful and looks good on you D! I love your whole get-up! It's so carefree!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

sprite44 said:


> Peachy (? I think) circle quilted gold studded affair. Got it on ebay. It's more worn than the photos led me to believe, but it's just so gorgeous anyway, I couldn't bear to send it back



Oh, it's good that you come to like her despite what you've expected her to be. Enjoy!


----------



## purseprincess32

Grape MAM w/gold studs.


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Your MAC is beautiful and looks good on you D! I love your whole get-up! It's so carefree!


Initially I thought this patent MAC would be for my more formal getups, but I was glad to discover that it goes well with casuals too!

Today, I'm wearing my Cardinal (?) Red Nikki.  It's her first outing.  For those who saw the thread I started, I decided to keep this Nikki and let go of the MK.  Look how beautiful she is!  It's a blue red irl (the photo shows her with a bit of pink undertone though).


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Initially I thought this patent MAC would be for my more formal getups, but I was glad to discover that it goes well with casuals too!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my Cardinal (?) Red Nikki.  It's her first outing.  For those who saw the thread I started, I decided to keep this Nikki and let go of the MK.  Look how beautiful she is!  It's a blue red irl (the photo shows her with a bit of pink undertone though).


I agree! So much better than the MK! The color is absolutely lovely.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Initially I thought this patent MAC would be for my more formal getups, but I was glad to discover that it goes well with casuals too!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my Cardinal (?) Red Nikki.  It's her first outing.  For those who saw the thread I started, I decided to keep this Nikki and let go of the MK.  Look how beautiful she is!  It's a blue red irl (the photo shows her with a bit of pink undertone though).



Your patent MAC is so versatile. Great value for what you paid it for  

That red is sooo gorgeous! Good decision D!  Hope your MK gets sold soon. Enjoy rocking your Cardinal (?) Red Nikki! Love it! &#128150;&#128077;


----------



## msd_bags

My Cloud Grey MAM with twilly.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> My Cloud Grey MAM with twilly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735961
> 
> View attachment 2735962



I like it D!  I think I'll try that too with my Dark Gray MAM


----------



## rockstarmish

Fashionably late, but these are the bags I used on the weekend:

Mini Mac in Metallic Navy GMHW












Hudson Moto Mini in Studded Midnight


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Fashionably late, but these are the bags I used on the weekend:
> 
> Mini Mac in Metallic Navy GMHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson Moto Mini in Studded Midnight


oh i saw you got Chuck's books. i used to like his writing but i changed my taste 
btw, do you study literature? there's no way for a non-literature student to own a Poe Reader book


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> oh i saw you got Chuck's books. i used to like his writing but i changed my taste
> btw, do you study literature? there's no way for a non-literature student to own a Poe Reader book




Oh thanks! Chuck has to be my favorite writer of this generation. My major in university was related to literature somewhat but I have a Poe Reader book because he happens to be one of my favorite writers. I'm actually re-reading the book again. Ever since I was a kid, I was obsessed with Poe, I was a quite peculiar child and grew up to be anything but ordinary. Hehe 

What is your favorite Chuck book?


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Oh thanks! Chuck has to be my favorite writer of this generation. My major in university was related to literature somewhat but I have a Poe Reader book because he happens to be one of my favorite writers. I'm actually re-reading the book again. Ever since I was a kid, I was obsessed with Poe, I was a quite peculiar child and grew up to be anything but ordinary. Hehe
> 
> What is your favorite Chuck book?


i found Survivor quite interesting in terms of the structure. i actually find his English a bit difficult for me. i did a review of Poe's work in school. i don't read a lot now. but i do enjoy the works of Tracy Chevalier, George RR Martin and Bret Easton Ellis (the writer of American Psycho).


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i found Survivor quite interesting in terms of the structure. i actually find his English a bit difficult for me. i did a review of Poe's work in school. i don't read a lot now. but i do enjoy the works of Tracy Chevalier, George RR Martin and Bret Easton Ellis (the writer of American Psycho).




Oooh! You speak my language with the writers you mentioned! Ah yes, Poe is a must on the book reports hehe. I first came across Poe when I was in elementary, read Poe's The Black Cat. That's all it took, and I was hooked. Survivor is one of my picks too, but my favorite would have to be Diary. I love how Chuck slowly unravels the suspense and realization in that book. If you haven't read it, you should. It's lovely.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Oooh! You speak my language with the writers you mentioned! Ah yes, Poe is a must on the book reports hehe. I first came across Poe when I was in elementary, read Poe's The Black Cat. That's all it took, and I was hooked. Survivor is one of my picks too, but my favorite would have to be Diary. I love how Chuck slowly unravels the suspense and realization in that book. If you haven't read it, you should. It's lovely.


i was commenting on his writing style and inspirations in the review. i even forgot what stories i used as examples. probably The Fall of the House of Usher and the Murders in the Rue Morgue. i'm a literature and drama major btw


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

rockstarmish said:


> Fashionably late, but these are the bags I used on the weekend:
> 
> Mini Mac in Metallic Navy GMHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson Moto Mini in Studded Midnight



Your bags rock! Love those shades of blue!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i was commenting on his writing style and inspirations in the review. i even forgot what stories i used as examples. probably The Fall of the House of Usher and the Murders in the Rue Morgue. i'm a literature and drama major btw




Awesome


----------



## msd_bags

My fave RM at the moment. Wine MAM,


----------



## rockstarmish

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Your bags rock! Love those shades of blue!


Thank you for your sweet words dear!


----------



## Minkette

Hazelnut Mini Mac


----------



## SummerFlower

Take my minty MAM out for first time today, love it!


----------



## JennyErin

Bag Twins! 


Light Grey MAM with GM HW


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

JennyErin said:


> Bag Twins!
> 
> 
> Light Grey MAM with GM HW



Lovely MAM, Jenny!  Seeing RM bags (MAMs in particular) in the workplace (or even in school!) make we want to go back to work again. How neat it would be to bring my bags in the office too! I could only wish for now


----------



## rockstarmish

Had a wonderful date night with the BF. We went to a Japanese restaurant and sat in the garden. It was beautiful with the bamboos and the Koi fish, I took some pics of them. They are so beautiful!

I took the Ceilia on her first day out


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Had a wonderful date night with the BF. We went to a Japanese restaurant and sat in the garden. It was beautiful with the bamboos and the Koi fish, I took some pics of them. They are so beautiful!
> 
> I took the Ceilia on her first day out


Gorgeous bag and looks great hanging out with the koi!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC with gold hw.


----------



## KaseyHK

Matinee in Dark Grey. funny is i hate this style since the day i saw it. and now it's become my workhorse bag for a week on sunny and rainy days. the smooth leather makes it less heavy and easy to clean. one of the great buys i've ever made


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> Matinee in Dark Grey. funny is i hate this style since the day i saw it. and now it's become my workhorse bag for a week on sunny and rainy days. the smooth leather makes it less heavy and easy to clean. one of the great buys i've ever made


The reverse is true for me. Matinee was the first RM style that caught my eye.  But when I got one, I realized it is not for me.  MABs/MAMs, on the other hand, worked for me well!


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> The reverse is true for me. Matinee was the first RM style that caught my eye.  But when I got one, I realized it is not for me.  MABs/MAMs, on the other hand, worked for me well!


i think i like Matinee as it's more functional and less deeper than MAM/MAB.  i find myself searching for my wallet or cosmetic bag easier in Matinee. also on both sides it has exterior open pockets and zip pockets that i can put some tiny stuff there, like metro card, my work ID card with case etc. easier to arrange and find my stuff that i need immediately. 

yet, i still don't like the look of it. i find the 'wings' at both ends very redundant. they are obstacles when i am wearing it on my shoulders.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> i think i like Matinee as it's more functional and less deeper than MAM/MAB.  i find myself searching for my wallet or cosmetic bag easier in Matinee. also on both sides it has exterior open pockets and zip pockets that i can put some tiny stuff there, like metro card, my work ID card with case etc. easier to arrange and find my stuff that i need immediately.
> 
> yet, i still don't like the look of it. i find the 'wings' at both ends very redundant. they are obstacles when i am wearing it on my shoulders.




I think what didn't work for me was the not so wide opening. It was a bit annoying to put things in and out.


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Had a wonderful date night with the BF. We went to a Japanese restaurant and sat in the garden. It was beautiful with the bamboos and the Koi fish, I took some pics of them. They are so beautiful!
> 
> I took the Ceilia on her first day out


That is simply amazing! The bag really grabs attention!!! Pretty!


----------



## Liyanamz

Have not been switching my bags as much as I used too as I am too crazy over this quilted Mini MAC! I must thank one of the TPF member here who reignited my longing for this design and being such an inspiration for me to hunt the bag down on eBay.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC.


----------



## KaseyHK




----------



## rockstarmish

Liyanamz said:


> Have not been switching my bags as much as I used too as I am too crazy over this quilted Mini MAC! I must thank one of the TPF member here who reignited my longing for this design and being such an inspiration for me to hunt the bag down on eBay.


This was such a good decision that you made! This bag is perfect for every kind of outfit! You look fantastic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


>


Ooo I love - looks kinda bad ***!!


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> This was such a good decision that you made! This bag is perfect for every kind of outfit! You look fantastic!


You are right! I think one of my best buys, but then again, don't we all love our bags splurges?!?


----------



## missyanne

Minkette said:


> Hazelnut Mini Mac



Is this rose gold hardware? It's so pretty!


----------



## Minkette

missyanne said:


> Is this rose gold hardware? It's so pretty!


Yes!


----------



## msd_bags

This deserves some love. I have not used this in a while but I don't think I can already part with it as it is such a great neutral. My Elephant Grey Cupid!


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> This deserves some love. I have not used this in a while but I don't think I can already part with it as it is such a great neutral. My Elephant Grey Cupid!
> 
> View attachment 2760559


Love it!


----------



## KaseyHK

i am suffering from upper back pain lately so no more leather bag for me for a while. i'm wearing my Vera Bradley fabric tote


----------



## HavPlenty

sgw135 said:


> nautical blue mam .... its gotten used so much recently that it cant stand up and it has stuff in it!! i love it!


 I have that bag and it's the same way, lol.


----------



## tonij2000

Leaf Mac!


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> i am suffering from upper back pain lately so no more leather bag for me for a while. i'm wearing my Vera Bradley fabric tote




Hope you feel better soon. Yeah these leather bags can get heavy.


----------



## Esquared72

The classic...Ms. Black MAM.


----------



## HavPlenty

Hudson Moto Hobo. I'm loving this bag.


----------



## purseprincess32

That leaf MAC looks amazing! Great color!


----------



## HavPlenty

"Taupe" (lol)  Mini Perry Tote. She is adorable though. Hope it holds up.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Yeah these leather bags can get heavy.


thank you! once i wear non-leather bags, i just can't stop it. i feel so light on my shoulder. 
but when it's getting colder i will get back to my yummy leather bags


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> thank you! once i wear non-leather bags, i just can't stop it. i feel so light on my shoulder.
> but when it's getting colder i will get back to my yummy leather bags




Aw! You got all kinds of nice bags though even your non leather bags are nice.


----------



## msd_bags

This is what I'm using today, as well as yesterday.  This has amazingly thick leather and delicious smell!  Deep Red MAM.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> This is what I'm using today, as well as yesterday.  This has amazingly thick leather and delicious smell!  Deep Red MAM.


 
Aw the leather on this looks like leather on my tangerine MAM. I think it has the same lining and the same siggy hardware.


----------



## HavPlenty

dark red MAM


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Aw the leather on this looks like leather on my tangerine MAM. I think it has the same lining and the same siggy hardware.


The leather is just beautiful.  I have been trying to resist the Tangerine MAMs on ebay! I have too much bags already. 

What's the lining on your dark red?  It looks nice with the silver hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my Made in NYC MAM with green zipper track.


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my Charcoal MAC for the first time. it looks even prettier under natural light.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> The leather is just beautiful.  I have been trying to resist the Tangerine MAMs on ebay! I have too much bags already.
> 
> What's the lining on your dark red?  It looks nice with the silver hardware.




It's the blue and black polka dot lining. It's an okay bag and it serves its purpose. I love it for the color. The leather is decent but it has that glaze over it. Not like the one on your red bag or my tangerine mam.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Just switched into my Made in NYC MAM with green zipper track.




Beautiful basket weave.


----------



## carterazo

patent leather MAC in red for date night with hubby.  Love this bag.  I don't carry her enough.


----------



## Liyanamz

Happy National Handbag Day to all gorgeous Mnkette! It's 10th October here and wherever you are, hope you have an amazing celebration!!!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Colors are pretty much year-round here.  Today I'm carrying my long neglected Iris Nikki.  I conditioned her recently and wow, the color just comes through!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Colors are pretty much year-round here.  Today I'm carrying my long neglected Iris Nikki.  I conditioned her recently and wow, the color just comes through!



I showed my black Nikki some love today too! 

What did you use to condition your bag? Looks really good. It has a nice deep sheen to it.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> I showed my black Nikki some love today too!
> 
> What did you use to condition your bag? Looks really good. It has a nice deep sheen to it.


The picture might be exaggerating the sheen in the middle part a bit because of the lightling.  Anyway, I used Apple brand leather conditioner.  Just a bit of a testimonial here. Previously I was a Leather Honey loyalist, but then there was this black pre-loved MAC that I got that had some whitish area on the leather between the flap and the zipper.  Leather Honey didn't  do anything for it.  But when I tried Apple, I was surprised that the color evened out and the blackness deepened.  Since then, I have been using Apple regularly for my RMs and other brands too.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> The picture might be exaggerating the sheen in the middle part a bit because of the lightling.  Anyway, I used Apple brand leather conditioner.  Just a bit of a testimonial here. Previously I was a Leather Honey loyalist, but then there was this black pre-loved MAC that I got that had some whitish area on the leather between the flap and the zipper.  Leather Honey didn't  do anything for it.  But when I tried Apple, I was surprised that the color evened out and the blackness deepened.  Since then, I have been using Apple regularly for my RMs and other brands too.


Me too! I love Apple brand! I had jean transfer on my neon yellow Hudson, I was so nervous because it was neon and it's very delicate, I just dabbed some Apple on it and it came right off without removing the color of the bag! Plus it made the leather even better than when I bought it. It also comes in a great bottle size and you don't have to use too much of it


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> The picture might be exaggerating the sheen in the middle part a bit because of the lightling.  Anyway, *I used Apple brand leather conditioner.*  Just a bit of a testimonial here. Previously I was a Leather Honey loyalist, but then there was this black pre-loved MAC that I got that had some whitish area on the leather between the flap and the zipper.  Leather Honey didn't  do anything for it.  But when I tried Apple, I was surprised that the color evened out and the blackness deepened.  Since then, I have been using Apple regularly for my RMs and other brands too.




Heard that was a good one. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## KaseyHK

fitness training after 6 months of break (back pain plus other reasons). never felt so good after the training. i feel so alive!
and this bag was there with me.


----------



## msd_bags

Wine MAM, already for 2 days in a row.


----------



## purseprincess32

Old school RM mini mini wine with the black and white flower inside lining. It's so cute and small but can fit a great deal of stuff inside of it. It fits far more than my classic Chanel WOC.


----------



## Deetob88

My MAM in port with light gold hardware with my black wallet on a chain with light gold studs


----------



## rockstarmish

The Alaina in yellow Aztec


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> The Alaina in yellow Aztec


Cool print!!


----------



## Tracy

I've been using my old school Emerald Nikki lately!


----------



## msd_bags

Tracy said:


> I've been using my old school Emerald Nikki lately!


I've not seen the Emerald leather in a Nikki.  Must be very pretty!!


----------



## Tracy

msd_bags said:


> I've not seen the Emerald leather in a Nikki.  Must be very pretty!!




It is! I think it's the same leather as old school Wine and Dark Grey.


----------



## msd_bags

Wow!! Really beautiful!


----------



## Tracy

msd_bags said:


> Wow!! Really beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## Tracy

msd_bags said:


> This is what I'm using today, as well as yesterday.  This has amazingly thick leather and delicious smell!  Deep Red MAM.





HavPlenty said:


>





eehlers said:


> Just switched into my Made in NYC MAM with green zipper track.



Love that MAM smoooosh    Still lusting after the Made in NYC BBW MAM!


----------



## rockstarmish

rockstarmish said:


> The Alaina in yellow Aztec


Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

Deetob88 said:


> My MAM in port with light gold hardware with my black wallet on a chain with light gold studs



I love the port color. Very nice with the gold hardware.


----------



## HavPlenty

Tracy said:


> It is! I think it's the same leather as old school Wine and Dark Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783722



I have the old school dark grey nikki.  I love that bag. Was my first RM purchased on ebay. I don't think I have seen the emerald nikki before. Beautiful bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Wore my stone washed blue Nikki Fri-Sunday.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Wore my stone washed blue Nikki Fri-Sunday.


Beautiful! I don't know how to tell stonewashed leather. I had a black old school MAM (sold it a couple of months back since I have several black MAMs already) and I'm not sure if it was stonewashed leather.  The first time I got it, I knew there was something different about its leather. But I could not tell for sure if it was stone washed, but I know it was a beautiful leather.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful! I don't know how to tell stonewashed leather. I had a black old school MAM (sold it a couple of months back since I have several black MAMs already) and I'm not sure if it was stonewashed leather.  The first time I got it, I knew there was something different about its leather. But I could not tell for sure if it was stone washed, but I know it was a beautiful leather.




Thank you. It's beautiful leather but it stains easily. I've got a lipstick stain and a grease spot on it. It came with a water spot, lol.  But it is still beautiful. I'm pretty hard on my bags and don't have time to baby them but I guess I have to be more careful with this one. The leather is super smooth.


----------



## Tracy

HavPlenty said:


> I have the old school dark grey nikki.  I love that bag. Was my first RM purchased on ebay. I don't think I have seen the emerald nikki before. Beautiful bag.



Thanks!  I have dark grey also....along with Wine and Glazed Almond...I'm a Nikki girl for sure!


----------



## Tracy

HavPlenty said:


> Wore my stone washed blue Nikki Fri-Sunday.



Beautiful!!  Nothing better than the old school bags, imo.


----------



## KaseyHK




----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


>


Oh hello there, Cupid Plum!


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


>


We're bag twins on this one Kasey!


----------



## msd_bags

Tracy said:


> Beautiful!!  Nothing better than the old school bags, imo.


I've been wearing my Iris Blue Nikki with siggy hardware since Saturday.  I'm not sure if it's my imagination or what, but it seems to be getting softer a bit, so the slouch is getting better too. I recently conditioned it with Apple and the color seems to have turned into a more beautiful blue than before.


----------



## thedseer

Tracy said:


> It is! I think it's the same leather as old school Wine and Dark Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783722



Yep-and tomato. Such pretty leather!


----------



## Simplylife

I am wearing the MAC clutch today. I found that the design of MAC is actually works on me ! First time wearing rebecca minkoff.


----------



## HavPlenty

Tracy said:


> Thanks!  I have dark grey also....along with Wine and Glazed Almond...I'm a Nikki girl for sure!


 
Nikki is what got me started on RM. I was looking through Eehlers Handbag Evolution thread on the other forum and saw her yellow Nikki. I was intrigued. Came here and it was over.


----------



## HavPlenty

Tracy said:


> Beautiful!!  Nothing better than the old school bags, imo.


 I'm convinced those old school Nikki's must have cost a fortune to produce. The lining, the hardware and the leathers are just exquisite. They are truly treasures if you like the style. My dark grey Nikki is my favorite Nikki and I will probably never part with it.


----------



## finer_woman

Deep red mini nikki

Tried to attach a pic of this luscious leather but it isn't working[emoji34]


----------



## HavPlenty

finer_woman said:


> Deep red mini nikki
> 
> Tried to attach a pic of this luscious leather but it isn't working[emoji34]


 
Aw.


----------



## Tracy

KaseyHK said:


>



Gorgeous!



msd_bags said:


> I've been wearing my Iris Blue Nikki with siggy hardware since Saturday.  I'm not sure if it's my imagination or what, but it seems to be getting softer a bit, so the slouch is getting better too. I recently conditioned it with Apple and the color seems to have turned into a more beautiful blue than before.



In your pic it does look super saturated and soft!  The more you use it the more it squishes 



thedseer said:


> Yep-and tomato. Such pretty leather!



Yes, Tomato too!  Elusive Tomato, lol


----------



## Tracy

HavPlenty said:


> I'm convinced those old school Nikki's must have cost a fortune to produce. The lining, the hardware and the leathers are just exquisite. They are truly treasures if you like the style. My dark grey Nikki is my favorite Nikki and I will probably never part with it.



I've never considered that, but yep you're right.  I also have a OS Berry Elisha and that leather is just....good grief....perfection!  Way better than my Nikkis.


----------



## Tracy

HavPlenty said:


> Nikki is what got me started on RM. I was looking through Eehlers Handbag Evolution thread on the other forum and saw her yellow Nikki. I was intrigued. Came here and it was over.



Have you seen the Nikki thread?  This is the (still old but) newer one  http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-pictures-and-chat-2-a-634979.html
And the first  http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...res-only-chat-too-284614.html?highlight=nikki

Lots of Nikki porn in those threads!


----------



## msd_bags

Tracy said:


> Have you seen the Nikki thread?  This is the (still old but) newer one  http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-pictures-and-chat-2-a-634979.html
> And the first  http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...res-only-chat-too-284614.html?highlight=nikki
> 
> Lots of Nikki porn in those threads!


Oh wow!! Gorgeous Nikkis!

I was not drawn to Nikkis at first.  MAMs/MABs were my choice then.  But I told myself I'd get one just so I'd own at least one of these RM classics.  But when I got my black Nikki (blue and cream stripes lining), I just couldn't stop!  Leather and slouch were just so beautiful!  So now I have several Nikkis (6 or 7), but none (yet) on Wine (had to sold the one I got since I was not happy with the condition) or Dark Grey or Emerald... those wonderful leathers!


----------



## KaseyHK

dark grey comes with excellent leather. i love my DG Matinee


----------



## HavPlenty

Tracy said:


> Have you seen the Nikki thread?  This is the (still old but) newer one  http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-pictures-and-chat-2-a-634979.html
> And the first  http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...res-only-chat-too-284614.html?highlight=nikki
> 
> Lots of Nikki porn in those threads!




Oh yeah. I've been through all of those threads! As matter of fact, the seller of my dark grey Nikki is in there somewhere with modeling shots of the bag! Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Oh wow!! Gorgeous Nikkis!
> 
> I was not drawn to Nikkis at first.  MAMs/MABs were my choice then.  But I told myself I'd get one just so I'd own at least one of these RM classics.  But when I got my black Nikki (blue and cream stripes lining), I just couldn't stop!  Leather and slouch were just so beautiful!  So now I have several Nikkis (6 or 7), but none (yet) on Wine (had to sold the one I got since I was not happy with the condition) or Dark Grey or Emerald... those wonderful leathers!




Have you seen how much the classic bags are going for now? They are way more expensive than they were a year or so ago.


----------



## msd_bags

Noticed the same but I think they stay in ebay longer because of that.  But there are also great bargains there.  As I've been looking for my perfect blue bag, there is an Ocean blue MAM in Bonanza which I think might be the color for me, but it's priced more than $200 so I try not to look.


----------



## msd_bags

Still with my Iris Blue Nikki! 8 days and counting! Longest I've worn a bag in recent months.

I've been thinking, so I've been searching for my perfect RM blue.  Could this Iris Nikki be it? Conditioning it with Apple did a lot of wonders!! The reason I did not wear it much before was because of the stiffness of the leather.  After Apple, not only did it soften, but the color became more beautiful as well!


----------



## Deetob88

I just switched to my mac daddy in what I believe is the lavender color. I bought this bag second hand and it unfortunately didn't come with tags.


----------



## sprite44

Deetob88 said:


> I just switched to my mac daddy in what I believe is the lavender color. I bought this bag second hand and it unfortunately didn't come with tags.


Lovely bag! In that light, it looks exactly like my charcoal MAC - same type of slightly glazed leather and shade of grey


----------



## Deetob88

sprite44 said:


> Lovely bag! In that light, it looks exactly like my charcoal MAC - same type of slightly glazed leather and shade of grey



Thanks! I'm still wearing my mac daddy, I'm impressed with myself. Is your mac daddy color charcoal? And would you say mine is charcoal too considering the similarities- glazed leather blue & black interior


----------



## sprite44

Deetob88 said:


> Thanks! I'm still wearing my mac daddy, I'm impressed with myself. Is your mac daddy color charcoal? And would you say mine is charcoal too considering the similarities- glazed leather blue & black interior



Yes, based on your photo. Mine also has the blue and black interior. I reckon yours is charcoal! Congratulations on your find!


----------



## msd_bags

I wore my mini Cupid in Plum for the weekend.  Sadly I forgot to take modshots.  (Since tPF, every chance I get I take pics of my bags, lol).  I went to my hometown and I had another bigger bag, so I was able to use the Cupid for my essentials like wallet, cellphones and keys.


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet.


----------



## bagddicted

Mini MAB Tote in Black!


----------



## KaseyHK

Dark Grey Matinee


----------



## anthrosphere

Leo clutch in black.


----------



## HavPlenty

"Taupe" Mini Perry Tote.


----------



## skordy

MAB mini w/ blue zipper track.


----------



## purseprincess32

Snowy weather today so black MAC.


----------



## rockstarmish

Sunday night to a movie date 

Mini Mac in Purple


----------



## msd_bags

My Navy MAM's first day to work. It is indeed a beautiful blue!


----------



## rockstarmish

Saturday with my RM Boyfriend


----------



## Minkette

Hazelnut MAM


----------



## msd_bags

I just have to post again. &#128522; Navy Blue MAM with polka dot lining.


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> I just have to post again. &#128522; Navy Blue MAM with polka dot lining.
> 
> View attachment 2824762


Love that color!  It has a nice sheen to it!


----------



## thedseer

Love the navy!


----------



## TaraP

msd_bags said:


> I just have to post again. &#128522; Navy Blue MAM with polka dot lining.
> 
> View attachment 2824762



Great combo... Love that blue..


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Avery bag in crimson. Love the leather and the color!!!


----------



## TaraP

PuccaNGaru said:


> Avery bag in crimson. Love the leather and the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826004
> View attachment 2826005



Wow! Love it! It looks great on you. Hits you just in the right spot. 

I'm a shortie so they go super long on me.

Great color! Enjoy!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Thanks! I have two Mini Macs and I find the Avery is a tad shorter, about an inch. Although I love my MM, Avery has taken my heart atm.


----------



## TaraP

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thanks! I have two Mini Macs and I find the Avery is a tad shorter, about an inch. Although I love my MM, *Avery has taken my heart atm.*



 I can definitely see why... 

You look awesome carrying it....


----------



## BeachBagGal

My mini mac, aka zebra bag!


----------



## rockstarmish

Saturday..

Mini 5 zip in Jungle Green


----------



## TaraP

BeachBagGal said:


> My mini mac, aka zebra bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832635



That looks so amazing with the silver hardware! Love it!


----------



## TaraP

rockstarmish said:


> Saturday..
> 
> Mini 5 zip in Jungle Green



Love that color! Rare beauty....


----------



## TaraP

I'm not leaving the house today but I absolutely love my laptop case... This was a great purchase and I use it all the time..


----------



## rockstarmish

TaraP said:


> Love that color! Rare beauty....


Thank you, Tara!


----------



## TaraP




----------



## anthrosphere

Your backpack and case are beautiful Tara!! I especially love the color of your backpack. Beautiful shade of blue. I wish RM brought that case back, my laptop needs it!


----------



## TaraP

anthrosphere said:


> Your backpack and case are beautiful Tara!! I especially love the color of your backpack. Beautiful shade of blue. I wish RM brought that case back, my laptop needs it!



Thank you so much! 

Sorry the backpack pic is sideways. I posted from the car... 

The laptop case is awesome. I got it years ago at a RM sample sale. I think there are some floating around for sale on Poshmark and the other second hand shopping sites.


----------



## anthrosphere

You're welcome!! I'll keep an eye out for that case, thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

First outing of Pale Grey Mini Cupid.


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> First outing of Pale Grey Mini Cupid.
> 
> View attachment 2838682


Looks super cute on you!


----------



## TaraP

msd_bags said:


> First outing of Pale Grey Mini Cupid.
> 
> View attachment 2838682



Love it on you! Looks great!


----------



## msd_bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute on you!







TaraP said:


> Love it on you! Looks great!




Thanks! I'm beginning to really use these mini bags (on weekends).


----------



## msd_bags

I have been wearing my mini Cupid for the past few days non-stop during this holiday season (we have a lot of non-working days after Christmas day in my country ).


----------



## TaraP

msd_bags said:


> I have been wearing my mini Cupid for the past few days non-stop during this holiday season (we have a lot of non-working days after Christmas day in my country ).



Awesome! I have had Cupids (never a mini though) and they are SO perfect to carry.

Such a great style!


----------



## msd_bags

TaraP said:


> Awesome! I have had Cupids (never a mini though) and they are SO perfect to carry.
> 
> Such a great style!


It's only lately that I've been into mini bags.  Before, even during weekends I carried my regular sized bags.  Now, I am learning to use these smaller bags.  The mini Cupid is a good choice imo.


----------



## KaseyHK

not RM.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> not RM.


Cute!! This is your AH right?


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> Cute!! This is your AH right?


yeah, bought it in the summer of 2013. i put it in my closet since then. i just realized i love this kind of fun bags. they make me happy


----------



## JuneHawk

KaseyHK said:


> not RM.



I LOVE it!


----------



## msd_bags

Bought late last year from Gilt. This is a very beautiful blue! I love the shade a lot!! Would have been perfect if it had the older RM leather.


----------



## anthrosphere

msd_bags said:


> Bought late last year from Gilt. This is a very beautiful blue! I love the shade a lot!! Would have been perfect if it had the older RM leather.
> 
> View attachment 2867561



Such a gorgeous MAM! The leather looks so soft and the color is stunning. I saw the MAMs in Minty and Taupe today at NR and the leather was _horrendous_! The leather felt like flimsy cardboard! Not the buttery soft leather that I was more used to.  Your MAM's leather looks delicious, though. So soft and it's breaking in beautifully.


I carried my new Finn clutch today. Such a fun bag but I wish it was a little wider. Just needed that extra space for my sunglasses and it would have been perfect.


----------



## msd_bags

anthrosphere said:


> Such a gorgeous MAM! The leather looks so soft and the color is stunning. I saw the MAMs in Minty and Taupe today at NR and the leather was _horrendous_! The leather felt like flimsy cardboard! Not the buttery soft leather that I was more used to.  Your MAM's leather looks delicious, though. So soft and it's breaking in beautifully.
> 
> 
> I carried my new Finn clutch today. Such a fun bag but I wish it was a little wider. Just needed that extra space for my sunglasses and it would have been perfect.


Thanks! This Navy MAM is likely from 2012 as it has the blue and black polka dot lining.  I think that year's leathers were better than the current ones.


----------



## finer_woman

anthrosphere said:


> Such a gorgeous MAM! The leather looks so soft and the color is stunning. I saw the MAMs in Minty and Taupe today at NR and the leather was _horrendous_! The leather felt like flimsy cardboard! Not the buttery soft leather that I was more used to.  Your MAM's leather looks delicious, though. So soft and it's breaking in beautifully.
> 
> 
> I carried my new Finn clutch today. Such a fun bag but I wish it was a little wider. Just needed that extra space for my sunglasses and it would have been perfect.


That's exactly why I don't even give her newer bags a second look, it makes me sad


----------



## Minkette

finer_woman said:


> That's exactly why I don't even give her newer bags a second look, it makes me sad


And they don't appear to be making any more MAM's or Cupids. Even the classics section is full of bowerys and those love crossbody bags. Meh.

Even more devastating is my almond MAM was ruined this weekend after my husband spilled oil on it and the only way to replace it is to filter thru Ebay. Add the fact that it has silver hardware... 

Argh.

This sucks.


----------



## msd_bags

Minkette said:


> And they don't appear to be making any more MAM's or Cupids. Even the classics section is full of bowerys and those love crossbody bags. Meh.
> 
> Even more devastating is my almond MAM was ruined this weekend after my husband spilled oil on it and the only way to replace it is to filter thru Ebay. Add the fact that it has silver hardware...
> 
> Argh.
> 
> This sucks.



So sorry to hear about the MAM accident!!  Once in a while, good old ones come along in ebay at great prices.  But only if you have time.


----------



## KaseyHK

been very lazy since 2015, i have been wearing my Martinee in Dark Grey 2 weeks in a row


----------



## KaseyHK

a week ago i received an inbox message from RM team and in my reply i indicated a general desire for bringing back the classic styles, specifically, MAB/MAM and BBW MAB/MAM. i really hope to see more coming in the future soon


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> a week ago i received an inbox message from RM team and in my reply i indicated a general desire for bringing back the classic styles, specifically, MAB/MAM and BBW MAB/MAM. i really hope to see more coming in the future soon




I was thinking for a reason why RM would stop production of its classics. Maybe, just maybe, they don't want to destroy the name of those classic lines with the current not so good leather quality?? Maybe they want those bags to be remembered fondly and not otherwise. They have no choice since they cannot find better leathers at their price point and enjoy an acceptable profit margin? Maybe..


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> I was thinking for a reason why RM would stop production of its classics. Maybe, just maybe, they don't want to destroy the name of those classic lines with the current not so good leather quality?? Maybe they want those bags to be remembered fondly and not otherwise. They have no choice since they cannot find better leathers at their price point and enjoy an acceptable profit margin? Maybe..


apparently, the sales figures told them there's an urgency to make a change.
also, i am pretty sure there's a huge trend of small bags. many brands shift their market to Asia (huge money here) and smaller bags are more popular here. 
i agree any brand should keep at least 1 or 2 iconic styles to make or leave a legacy. there are so much you can do on a MAB or MAM. i've seen many creative designs and twists. she tried to bring back the Biker designs but i guess it's not so successful. the market feeds back what it desires. 
what can i say? i will cherish my old bags.


----------



## rockstarmish

Saturday: Elle Mini in Scarlet


----------



## anthrosphere

Bailey hobo in light almond and studs. Seriously the best bag I purchased in awhile!


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-Black


----------



## anthrosphere

Still wearing my Bailey. Can't get enough of this hobo!


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my medium MAB Tote in Metallic Black for 2 days. i like this bag!


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my medium MAB Tote in Metallic Black for 2 days. i like this bag!


I don't think you've mentioned before that you have the medium MAB tote?? Lol,


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> I don't think you've mentioned before that you have the medium MAB tote?? Lol,


i did mention it on the Dec purchase thread. i bought it at the same time i bought my mini Crosby crossbody. for some reason, it ended up in a delayed shipment and i didn't bother to post reveal photos. 
the size of the bag, the length of the handles and the glittering effect of the leather make me a happy owner


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> i did mention it on the Dec purchase thread. i bought it at the same time i bought my mini Crosby crossbody. for some reason, it ended up in a delayed shipment and i didn't bother to post reveal photos.
> the size of the bag, the length of the handles and the glittering effect of the leather make me a happy owner


Glad that you're enjoying it!!  I almost got one but I know totes are not really my thing.


----------



## KaseyHK

am wearing MAC in Charcoal (2014) today


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my old school Navy MAC.

Such delicious leather.


----------



## KaseyHK

Azure mini Luscious Hobo


----------



## myluvofbags

I'm new to this forum.  Wanted to post this bag.   I saw it and could not put it down.   The style and color is beautiful!   Amorous small satchel in black cherry.   Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## anthrosphere

Leo clutch in Quartz.


----------



## msd_bags

myluvofbags said:


> I'm new to this forum.  Wanted to post this bag.   I saw it and could not put it down.   The style and color is beautiful!   Amorous small satchel in black cherry.   Thanks for letting me share.




It is beautiful!!


----------



## msd_bags

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my old school Navy MAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Such delicious leather.



Yummy!!


----------



## y0g1

mini mac, so small yet carries so much


----------



## myluvofbags

msd_bags said:


> It is beautiful!!



Thank you.   The picture just doesn't do it justice.   It is such a beautiful deep wine color.


----------



## blackcat777

Took this OS beauty out of her dust bag yesterday


----------



## KaseyHK

blackcat777 said:


> Took this OS beauty out of her dust bag yesterday


OMG! Blackcat, you're back! you've been missed terribly. hope you're doing fine.


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> OMG! Blackcat, you're back! you've been missed terribly. hope you're doing fine.


Kasey! 
Thank you dear 
Yes I'm doing alright but just had been super busy ever since I started to take some professional education course thus totally lost track of the forum 
How have you been? I missed you guys so much, too!


----------



## KaseyHK

blackcat777 said:


> Kasey!
> Thank you dear
> Yes I'm doing alright but just had been super busy ever since I started to take some professional education course thus totally lost track of the forum
> How have you been? I missed you guys so much, too!


sounds great! i always want to take a course but eventually gave up 
purse-wise, my life is terrible. i said no buy over a year but still can't resist great deals lol 
Chinese New Year is this Thursday. a little bit busier than usual. things are going well here.


----------



## msd_bags

Leaf Green Nikki yesterday. Her first outing, I love her!!


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> Saturday: Elle Mini in Scarlet



Your bag is beautiful. I found the white version at my Saks outlet today, I love it!! Were you able to remove the crossbody strap? I tried really hard to remove it but I gave up. It's so difficult to take it off. 

Back on topic:

This morning: Bailey hobo.
Nighttime: Elle Mini in white.


----------



## rockstarmish

anthrosphere said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I found the white version at my Saks outlet today, I love it!! Were you able to remove the crossbody strap? I tried really hard to remove it but I gave up. It's so difficult to take it off.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> This morning: Bailey hobo.
> Nighttime: Elle Mini in white.


Hi dear, Thank you very much! 

Regarding the straps of the Elle Mini, I don't think you can remove the straps. It's sewn in to the bag


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> Hi dear, Thank you very much!
> 
> Regarding the straps of the Elle Mini, I don't think you can remove the straps. It's sewn in to the bag



Thanks RockStar!!


----------



## rockstarmish

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks RockStar!!


You're very welcome antrosphere 

And congrats on your white Elle mini


----------



## Cheeks88

Me today!  Literally.    With my Mac in Almond.


----------



## lafashionista

Using my sage MAM. Love her lots! Such a practical and roomy bag! And omg the leather is to die for


----------



## anthrosphere

RM Elle.


----------



## Esquared72

This one. &#128525;
View attachment 2906650


----------



## Deetob88

My amorous satchel


----------



## anthrosphere

Was all decked out in RM today! RM Blouse, jeans, sandals, zodiac necklace and Mini Elle.


----------



## msd_bags

I'm so in love with my Leaf Green Nikki. Using it today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out to dinner tonite with my mini mac...


----------



## purseprincess32

Quilted Affair-Reddish Orange


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into good ol' classic black MAM for the week. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2921474


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## finer_woman

Past few weeks


----------



## tonij2000

finer_woman said:


> Past few weeks



Really nice!


----------



## jennyf71

Studded quilted affair


----------



## msd_bags

Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB.  I have 3 remaining MABs and I've decided that I will keep only this one.  The other 2 are listed in our local ebay.  Isn't she smooshy??  Love this!


----------



## DoxieMom

Obsessed with my new-to-me Cupid!!!!


----------



## andreanunez83

Love crossbody [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

andreanunez83 said:


> View attachment 2928470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love crossbody [emoji173]&#65039;


Pretty! Petrol?


----------



## andreanunez83

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Petrol?




yes!


----------



## msd_bags

I'm liking smaller bags for weekends. This is mini Cupid in Plum.


----------



## rockstarmish

On Saturday, Mini Mac in Hyper Purple


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> I'm liking smaller bags for weekends. This is mini Cupid in Plum.
> 
> View attachment 2928742


Welcome to small side hehe


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Welcome to small side hehe




I know! I know! Hahaha


----------



## KaseyHK

was wearing my Confession Slouch


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Welcome to small side hehe


Mish, please check the non-RM purchase thread.  Another small bag for me!!


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> Regarding the straps of the Elle Mini, I don't think you can remove the straps. It's sewn in to the bag



I did it. I managed to remove the strap. The silver stud that holds the strap together actually has a cutout and a slit that allows you to remove the strap. The problem is, the stud is so wide and the cutout and slit is so small that it was impossible to remove it by hand. 

So in order for me to remove the strap, I had to use a large scissor (now, don't worry, the scissor had a rounded tip on the edge of the blade, so it didn't harm the leather), and I tucked the blade between the round cutout and the stud, and I pushed it towards the stud until the strap finally came loose. I was so relieved.

Here's a picture of the Elle without the strap. I don't think I'll be reattaching the strap anytime soon. Unless somehow I manage to increase the size of the "stud-cutout-hole" so it will be easier to remove it next time. What a pain.


----------



## rockstarmish

anthrosphere said:


> I did it. I managed to remove the strap. The silver stud that holds the strap together actually has a cutout and a slit that allows you to remove the strap. The problem is, the stud is so wide and the cutout and slit is so small that it was impossible to remove it by hand.
> 
> So in order for me to remove the strap, I had to use a large scissor (now, don't worry, the scissor had a rounded tip on the edge of the blade, so it didn't harm the leather), and I tucked the blade between the round cutout and the stud, and I pushed it towards the stud until the strap finally came loose. I was so relieved.
> 
> Here's a picture of the Elle without the strap. I don't think I'll be reattaching the strap anytime soon. Unless somehow I manage to increase the size of the "stud-cutout-hole" so it will be easier to remove it next time. What a pain.


Ah good to know! I use my Elle as a crossbody so I haven't thought about doing this hehe. Thank you for being very detailed! I will keep this in mind.


----------



## anthrosphere

You're welcome!! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## finer_woman

anthrosphere said:


> I did it. I managed to remove the strap. The silver stud that holds the strap together actually has a cutout and a slit that allows you to remove the strap. The problem is, the stud is so wide and the cutout and slit is so small that it was impossible to remove it by hand.
> 
> So in order for me to remove the strap, I had to use a large scissor (now, don't worry, the scissor had a rounded tip on the edge of the blade, so it didn't harm the leather), and I tucked the blade between the round cutout and the stud, and I pushed it towards the stud until the strap finally came loose. I was so relieved.
> 
> Here's a picture of the Elle without the strap. I don't think I'll be reattaching the strap anytime soon. Unless somehow I manage to increase the size of the "stud-cutout-hole" so it will be easier to remove it next time. What a pain.



Cool. I just ordered an elle so I can't wait to try this. I'm planning on ordering a carabiner to attach to the end of the strap


----------



## rockstarmish

finer_woman said:


> Cool. I just ordered an elle so I can't wait to try this. I'm planning on ordering a carabiner to attach to the end of the strap


Welcome to the club! What color did you get?


----------



## Esquared72

My new Julian Fringe backpack (along with Juicy charm). [emoji4]
View attachment 2939317


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> My new Julian Fringe backpack (along with Juicy charm). [emoji4]
> View attachment 2939317


 

My co worker is looking at this very bag. 

Very nice eehlers.


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC with gold hw.


----------



## HavPlenty

Mini Perry Tote in Cream (Christmas Gift) Lovely


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> My co worker is looking at this very bag.
> 
> Very nice eehlers.




It gets a thumbs up from me. Gets lots of compliments, too. It's my new weekend go-to bag. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> It gets a thumbs up from me. Gets lots of compliments, too. It's my new weekend go-to bag. [emoji4]


Eehlers, your bag made it to the Purse Forum Roundup!!

Here is the link (hope it works):
http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-march-27/


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Mini Perry Tote in Cream (Christmas Gift) Lovely


Very pretty!!


----------



## Esquared72

msd_bags said:


> Eehlers, your bag made it to the Purse Forum Roundup!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link (hope it works):
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-march-27/




Wow - thanks! I had no idea. [emoji2]


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Eehlers, your bag made it to the Purse Forum Roundup!!
> 
> Here is the link (hope it works):
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-march-27/[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I followed that link to this page. I was browsing the main page and saw the bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Very pretty!!


 Thank you my dear!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Wow - thanks! I had no idea. [emoji2]


 Oh that's funny!


And congrats!


----------



## purseprincess32

Affair with coral studs w/ silver hardware.


----------



## purseprincess32

Old school Grape MAM w/gold studs. I love the leather on my old school bags!


----------



## Esquared72

One of my favorites...
View attachment 2956219


----------



## SofiaC

My 1st RM mini mab in black. Luv her to bits.


----------



## FaerieJ

Plum mini luscious I just got xD


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> One of my favorites...
> View attachment 2956219



She still looks brand new... Love that bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

I am using my brand new Perry satchel in black with silver hardware. I talked so much crap about this bag and ended up buying it anyway. I love it. Not so much for the looks but for the functionality. It looks a bit plain but boy does it work.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> I am using my brand new Perry satchel in black with silver hardware. I talked so much crap about this bag and ended up buying it anyway. I love it. Not so much for the looks but for the functionality. It looks a bit plain but boy does it work.




Congrats on your discovery!! So glad it works for you.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Congrats on your discovery!! So glad it works for you.


 Thanks msd! It really does work for me. I need more colors! But I'm glad I got the black one though it would be nice to have one more in a lighter color. I was kind of put off also because it looked too much like the Antigona (sigh- I love Givenchy). But the zippers and nice large side pockets makes it totally different. I'll post some pics when I get time.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks msd! It really does work for me. I need more colors! But I'm glad I got the black one though it would be nice to have one more in a lighter color. I was kind of put off also because it looked too much like the Antigona (sigh- I love Givenchy). But the zippers and nice large side pockets makes it totally different. I'll post some pics when I get time.




I too didnt like Perry for the Antigona look. But I only saw the Perry IRL on a trip to Korea. Maybe I should have really checked it out then.


----------



## purseprincess32

Old school Grape MAM w/gold studs.


----------



## ms_j

red mini hudson moto


----------



## purseprincess32

Oldschool MAC Seaglass with silver hw.


----------



## KaseyHK

was wearing my MAC in Charcoal 5 days in a row last week and my Confession Slouch 4 days this week


----------



## juicyincouture

Rocking the Mini Lexi today


----------



## ms_j

black love crossbody with gold hardware


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## PattyM

Today I used a navy and black studded wristlet.  I forgot the name of the style.


----------



## HavPlenty

My Ocean blue Nikki.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> My Ocean blue Nikki.



I'd love to see a photo of this,please! I don't recall you posting one before.

Today it's my Black Basketweave MAM with Blue Zipper Track. Love the leather on this one!


----------



## sonicxml

Orange Mac pouch


----------



## KaseyHK

MAM in Charcoal Patent


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> I'd love to see a photo of this,please! I don't recall you posting one before.
> 
> Today it's my Black Basketweave MAM with Blue Zipper Track. Love the leather on this one!
> View attachment 2983615


 That leather is so nice on your bag. I haven't used mine in a while. Need to show it some love.


I'm sure there's a pic of that Nikki on here somewhere. Its got that puffy leather. Not a fan of the look but its so soft and the color makes me smile.


----------



## ms_j

bowery tote in fatigue


----------



## HavPlenty

ms_j said:


> bowery tote in fatigue




I want. Beautiful.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini 5 zip in Aquamarine


----------



## ms_j

HavPlenty said:


> I want. Beautiful.



thx! This one is lighter then the mini Perry tote too but fits more


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> That leather is so nice on your bag. I haven't used mine in a while. Need to show it some love.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a pic of that Nikki on here somewhere. Its got that puffy leather. Not a fan of the look but its so soft and the color makes me smile.




BBW MAM is too beautiful not to use! And btw, the leather on mine smells so good after all these years!!


----------



## HavPlenty

ms_j said:


> thx! This one is lighter then the mini Perry tote too but fits more


 I have this one in moon. I don't seen it as that much lighter.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> BBW MAM is too beautiful not to use! And btw, the leather on mine smells so good after all these years!!


I know.  I'll get around to it.


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> That leather is so nice on your bag. I haven't used mine in a while. Need to show it some love.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a pic of that Nikki on here somewhere. Its got that puffy leather. Not a fan of the look but its so soft and the color makes me smile.


 

Only pic I could find. I'll take another with my phone and upload it. It has sig hardware but you can't see it.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Only pic I could find. I'll take another with my phone and upload it. It has sig hardware but you can't see it.




Thanks for posting this! Love the color! And a plus for me is the siggy hardware! In here we normally don't observe seasonal colors as we only have wet and dry season. This is a year round bag for me! Very pretty!


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for posting this! Love the color! And a plus for me is the siggy hardware! In here we normally don't observe seasonal colors as we only have wet and dry season. This is a year round bag for me! Very pretty!


 I believe that's the only Nikki I have with the square hardware too. I'll try to get a better pic.


Thanks.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC Seasglass with silver hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mam


----------



## TaraP




----------



## ms_j

hudson moto satchel in sage (full size)


----------



## rockstarmish

ms_j said:


> hudson moto satchel in sage (full size)


Oh hello, Moto


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC Black with gold hw.
Today MAC Seaglass with silver hw.


----------



## Esquared72

Biscuit Amorous 
View attachment 3010168


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini 5 zip in Mint on Saturday to watch Spy


----------



## KaseyHK

wearing my Nikki in Iris for the first time. i applied Leather Honey on the bag for over a year. i took it out of the dust bag and it looks so much better than before. the blue shade is just right.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> wearing my Nikki in Iris for the first time. i applied Leather Honey on the bag for over a year. i took it out of the dust bag and it looks so much better than before. the blue shade is just right.




Oh, I hope you'd post pic(s). I have one too and I'd like to see how your leather is. I've only applied Apple on it. It is still a bit stiff. I read somewhere here before that Iris is one of the stiffer RM leathers.


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I hope you'd post pic(s). I have one too and I'd like to see how your leather is. I've only applied Apple on it. It is still a bit stiff. I read somewhere here before that Iris is one of the stiffer RM leathers.


as i have mentioned before, the leather of this Nikki is not very stiff. what makes the bag feel stiff is the canvas lining. i find the floral lining of this bag is thicker than my other bags with this lining. i love thick lining but not this coarse and stiff. hope this helps. here is the photo. it slouches so beautifully on my chair 

ETA: i just touched my bag. it feels soft and smooth.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> as i have mentioned before, the leather of this Nikki is not very stiff. what makes the bag feel stiff is the canvas lining. i find the floral lining of this bag is thicker than my other bags with this lining. i love thick lining but not this coarse and stiff. hope this helps. here is the photo. it slouches so beautifully on my chair
> 
> ETA: i just touched my bag. it feels soft and smooth.


Thanks very much for posting this!! I think yours is softer. I didn't think about the lining, maybe I'll check mine out later.  Since I've used Apple I have stopped using Leather Honey.  But maybe for this one I should consider.  I had a bad experience with LH on a Lavender Nikki, It didn't uniformly spread on the leather thus leaving marks on certain areas.But it did make it really really soft.


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> Thanks very much for posting this!! I think yours is softer. I didn't think about the lining, maybe I'll check mine out later.  Since I've used Apple I have stopped using Leather Honey.  But maybe for this one I should consider.  I had a bad experience with LH on a Lavender Nikki, It didn't uniformly spread on the leather thus leaving marks on certain areas.But it did make it really really soft.


i don't apply it on light colored bags cuz i have heard a lot of failures. by the way, i use my hands or a sponge to even out the liquid. after 2 days, i use a cloth (for shoe shining) to buff the leather and remove the extra liquid at the same time.


----------



## brbshopping

Mini quilted affair is with me today


----------



## KaseyHK

this


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> this


Like that piping!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

brbshopping said:


> Mini quilted affair is with me today
> 
> View attachment 3023079


Nice shimmer!


----------



## brbshopping

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice shimmer!




She says thanks! LOL


----------



## Christa72720

My first RM! Usually carry MK, but I saw this beauty and had to have her!


----------



## KaseyHK




----------



## brbshopping

Christa72720 said:


> My first RM! Usually carry MK, but I saw this beauty and had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028596




Beautiful, she looks so soft!


----------



## brbshopping

KaseyHK said:


>




Whoaaa I love this colour!


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


>


Love that color!! Which color is it?


----------



## Christa72720

brbshopping said:


> Beautiful, she looks so soft!



Thanks! The leather is very soft and amazing!


----------



## KaseyHK

^  that's Sea Green of the 2013 S/S season


----------



## brbshopping

Out with my love for a car ride!


----------



## ms_j

My trusty Julian backpack! I always bring her on suspect rainy days since I can toss everything in and go hands free whilst holding my brolley.
No rain yet though


----------



## rockstarmish

On Saturday

Mini Moto Hudson in Black in blue piping


----------



## rockstarmish

Gorgeous bags everyone has


----------



## rockstarmish

brbshopping said:


> Out with my love for a car ride!


----------



## brbshopping

rockstarmish said:


> On Saturday
> 
> Mini Moto Hudson in Black in blue piping



oh my gosh it's beautiful... i want a hudson so bad!


----------



## rockstarmish

brbshopping said:


> oh my gosh it's beautiful... i want a hudson so bad!


Thank you! I love the Hudson Mini. One of my favorite styles! You should get one!


----------



## brbshopping

rockstarmish said:


> Thank you! I love the Hudson Mini. One of my favorite styles! You should get one!




It is next on my wishlist!!!


----------



## ms_j

bowery tote!
spacious since I wanted to bring my ipad mini, some sewing patterns and note pad today


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Tawny MAM going on vaca with me...


----------



## ms_j

Coming to work with me for the 1st time my mini avery satchel in aloe! The many pockets feel familiar to use, she's also my 1st safiano leather bag (apart from small amorous which i have yet to use!) a tad stiff but so lightweight!


----------



## brbshopping

Obnoxiously fab affair!


----------



## brbshopping

Baby loves it too!!


----------



## soramillay

brbshopping said:


> Baby loves it too!!
> 
> View attachment 3047237


Aww she's so sweet snuggled up to it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Rocker in Hot Red I used when I went out last night. A fun, bright pop of color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

brbshopping said:


> Baby loves it too!!
> 
> View attachment 3047237


Awwww! What a cute pup and pretty purse!


----------



## rockstarmish

brbshopping said:


> Baby loves it too!!
> 
> View attachment 3047237


OMG! your dog is so cuute!  Lovely Affair too dear!!


----------



## brbshopping

Thank you beautiful ladies!!!!! Doggy says thank you as well!


----------



## DoxieMom

Carrying my gorgeous mini Perry.  I had to switch from my electric pink Avery. Going out to a fancy dinner where that may be a bit tooooo much color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3055362
> 
> 
> Carrying my gorgeous mini Perry.  I had to switch from my electric pink Avery. Going out to a fancy dinner where that may be a bit tooooo much color!



Stunning!!


----------



## DoxieMom

Pinkalicious said:


> Stunning!!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3055362
> 
> 
> Carrying my gorgeous mini Perry.  I had to switch from my electric pink Avery. Going out to a fancy dinner where that may be a bit tooooo much color!


Your darlings are so gorgeous! They look so happy and comfortable  Thank you for another wonderful photo with your doxies!


----------



## DoxieMom

rockstarmish said:


> Your darlings are so gorgeous! They look so happy and comfortable  Thank you for another wonderful photo with your doxies!




Aw, thank you!!!  They run the house big time!  They are my babies!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Used this last night for an overnight bag. Love this bag! Sides unsnap to make it larger.


----------



## ms_j

medium mab in ice blue waiting for me outside my work bathroom hahah


----------



## Nat_CAN

I have been using Eyelet Rocker for about a week now (after not using it for more than 2 years!).


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved in Vintage Violet


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nat_CAN said:


> I have been using Eyelet Rocker for about a week now (after not using it for more than 2 years!).


Ooo that's cute!


----------



## ms_j

sloanne satchel - she is the slouchiest!


----------



## ms_j

julian backpack - always the best when carrying a heavier then usual load and expecting some walking.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Mini Mac


----------



## DoxieMom

BeachBagGal said:


> My Mini Mac
> View attachment 3082495




Oooooooo!!!!!  Soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## DoxieMom

My electric pink Love child!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DoxieMom said:


> Oooooooo!!!!!  Soooooo cute!!!!!


Thanks! I love the black and white combo!


----------



## pamperz

Sage stamp mam


----------



## inlovewbags

Elle mini...


----------



## debssx3




----------



## dolali

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3082496
> 
> 
> My electric pink Love child!!!



Great color! The owl is super cute and goes so well with the bag!


----------



## dolali

pamperz said:


> View attachment 3083377
> 
> 
> Sage stamp mam



ohhhhh! what a classic beauty!!!! Just lovely.


----------



## dolali

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3087513



cute, cute, cute


----------



## dolali

inlovewbags said:


> Elle mini...



looks so elegant! Very pretty


----------



## Storm702

pamperz said:


> View attachment 3083377
> 
> 
> Sage stamp mam



Oh, I am GREEN with envy over here! I have been trying to find this bag everywhere! Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC in Seasglass with silver hardware.
Today Vintage violet mini beloved.


----------



## SillyShopper

My black regular sized Fiona. LOVE bucket bags!!


----------



## msd_bags

pamperz said:


> View attachment 3083377
> 
> 
> Sage stamp mam


Love love this stamp MAB/MAM!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## dolali

Waiting for lunch with Wine Matinee


----------



## msd_bags

dolali said:


> Waiting for lunch with Wine Matinee




I always love seeing Matinees, esp a Wine one! For some reason though, it did not work for me, but I find it lovely lovely!


----------



## Esquared72

Julian Fringe


----------



## ms_j

Still loving my original black Julian With silver hardware; bit rugged looking now as the leather is poor quality but such a comfy bag to use


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Julian Fringe



Awesome bag! 

I love my Julian. Are you loving the style?

I'm obsessed with RM's Backpacks. Currently have 3. 

Can't wait to hear what you think...


----------



## TaraP

ms_j said:


> View attachment 3098479
> 
> Still loving my original black Julian With silver hardware; bit rugged looking now as the leather is poor quality but such a comfy bag to use



Ah! I have the same one! And I absolutely LOVE it.

What I love about our bags is that they are the 1st generation Julians and have a large zipper opening and the next batch of bags made and beyond have about half the size zipper opening and it makes it super tough to reach inside.. My hands came out with scrapes all over it from trying to reach in and out. Those got returned. And I only have the 1 Julian left and 2 MAB Mini Backpacks which I love (only need 1 though ).

I love how worn in your bag looks. 

And I have to say, I love the leather on mine. It's super soft and thick and pebbled.

Love your pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SillyShopper

My black fringe Fiona.


----------



## ms_j

TaraP said:


> Ah! I have the same one! And I absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> What I love about our bags is that they are the 1st generation Julians and have a large zipper opening and the next batch of bags made and beyond have about half the size zipper opening and it makes it super tough to reach inside.. My hands came out with scrapes all over it from trying to reach in and out. Those got returned. And I only have the 1 Julian left and 2 MAB Mini Backpacks which I love (only need 1 though ).
> 
> I love how worn in your bag looks.
> 
> And I have to say, I love the leather on mine. It's super soft and thick and pebbled.
> 
> Love your pic, thanks for sharing.



no worries glad to see this bag still getting some love out there  feel as though with all the newer iterations it's been a bit superceded, didn't know the zipper track got shortened; my fave part is the back zippered compartment which I use to keep my phone.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Affair in watermelon


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Affair in watermelon




Wow love that POP of color!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow love that POP of color!!!


Thank you! She surely is a pop of color!


----------



## wildcat22

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Affair in watermelon



I keep gravitating towards this color!  I think it's perfect in the mini affair, cute!


----------



## dolali

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Affair in watermelon



Great color!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Christa72720 said:


> My first RM! Usually carry MK, but I saw this beauty and had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028596


I absolutely LOVE this bag and almost got it! I got the unlined hobo (for my b-day) instead. I like that yours comes with a cross-body strap. Very handy!


----------



## ms_j

small amorous in black cherry


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC! I carry my RM bags in my bag collection on a daily basis more than any of my high end bags. I love my old school RM's and their pop of color!


----------



## HavPlenty

Perry Tote in Taupe. Haven't carried it in a while. Pulled it out to wear with my coach ocelot sneakers for casual Friday.


----------



## Storm702

HavPlenty said:


> Perry Tote in Taupe. Haven't carried it in a while. Pulled it out to wear with my coach ocelot sneakers for casual Friday.



Too cute! Enjoy your casual Friday!


----------



## HavPlenty

Storm702 said:


> Too cute! Enjoy your casual Friday!


  Thank you so much. I'm gonna try my best.


----------



## purseprincess32

Classic MAC Teal w/silver hardware.


----------



## anthrosphere

'Nina' zip clutch in yellow


----------



## msd_bags

It's a holiday here today, so I am able to wear a small bag. With my Hudson Moto Mini in Fern.


----------



## HavPlenty

Yesterday- Perry Satchel in Black
Today-Bowery Tote in Fatigue w/MK Hamilton Loafers in Fatigue


----------



## HavPlenty

View attachment 3116476

	

		
			
		

		
	
Mini Perry Tote in Lizard


----------



## Precious Happy

HavPlenty said:


> View attachment 3116476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Perry Tote in Lizard




Oooooooohhh so purdy &#128525;


----------



## HavPlenty

Precious Happy said:


> Oooooooohhh so purdy &#128525;


 Thanks Precious Happy! Love your name!


----------



## Precious Happy

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks Precious Happy! Love your name!




Aww, thanks! &#128522;&#128144;


----------



## HavPlenty

How did I miss this? My moon Perry satchel got a nod in the blog roundup. They also gave one to the love crossbody club.


http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-august-14/


----------



## Precious Happy

HavPlenty said:


> How did I miss this? My moon Perry satchel got a nod in the blog roundup. They also gave one to the love crossbody club.
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-august-14/


Ooohh you're famous now. &#128515;


----------



## HavPlenty

Precious Happy said:


> Ooohh you're famous now. &#128515;


 I like when they do that. They had Ehlers Julian backpack featured once.

That Love cross body looks delicious there.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> How did I miss this? My moon Perry satchel got a nod in the blog roundup. They also gave one to the love crossbody club.
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-august-14/




What a great salute to your beautiful Perry!!


----------



## Precious Happy

HavPlenty said:


> I like when they do that. They had Ehlers Julian backpack featured once.
> 
> That Love cross body looks delicious there.



I think it is so cool. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> What a great salute to your beautiful Perry!!




Thank you. Just a small acknowledgement but I'll take it! 



Precious Happy said:


> I think it is so cool. &#128077;&#127996;


 It just adds to the fun of sharing our love of handbags.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

My new Unlined Hobo in Apricot


----------



## HavPlenty

LolaCalifornia said:


> My new Unlined Hobo in Apricot


 ooh gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> My new Unlined Hobo in Apricot


Goorgeous! Looks so soft!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HavPlenty said:


> ooh gorgeous!







BeachBagGal said:


> Goorgeous! Looks so soft!




Thank you!


----------



## Precious Happy

LolaCalifornia said:


> My new Unlined Hobo in Apricot




Ooh ooh modeling pics, if you would please! &#128516;&#128144;


----------



## debssx3

LolaCalifornia said:


> My new Unlined Hobo in Apricot




Looks good!! How are you liking it? Do you find it easy to get things in and out? [emoji3]


----------



## Selmita

Precious Happy said:


> Ooh ooh modeling pics, if you would please! &#128516;&#128144;



Oh yes please! Now that I can see the color "for real" I really really want to buy it. I never buy hobos because I find them difficult to use, but I wouldn't mind a modeling picture to see if I should purchase it. (even though I shouldn't because I have 2 RM bags on the way...)


----------



## HavPlenty

Selmita said:


> Oh yes please! Now that I can see the color "for real" I really really want to buy it. I never buy hobos because I find them difficult to use, but I wouldn't mind a modeling picture to see if I should purchase it. (even though I shouldn't because I have 2 RM bags on the way...)


 LOL It's very tempting. I love the apricot color on that bag.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Precious Happy said:


> Ooh ooh modeling pics, if you would please! &#128516;&#128144;



Ok, I will try to get some posted this weekend. Sorry, it was a crazy day! (And I'm not looking too good right now. LOL)



debssx3 said:


> Looks good!! How are you liking it? Do you find it easy to get things in and out? [emoji3]



I love it! Yes it's easy, but deeper than I'm used to (except for my Coach Duffles, which are also deep). I was thinking of trying an organizer, but have never used one, so not sure if it will change the shape of the bag (I like the slouch!)



Selmita said:


> Oh yes please! Now that I can see the color "for real" I really really want to buy it. I never buy hobos because I find them difficult to use, but I wouldn't mind a modeling picture to see if I should purchase it. (even though I shouldn't because I have 2 RM bags on the way...)



I'll try to post something this weekend (hopefully by Sunday). 



HavPlenty said:


> LOL It's very tempting. I love the apricot color on that bag.



It's a very nice color! It looks like a good neutral without being a typical one.

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## Lct08

*Rebecca Minkoff
'Chevron Quilted Love' Crossbody Bag* 

Color: Ash


----------



## finer_woman

Just switched from a coach tanner tote to a plum mab with rose gold hw


----------



## HavPlenty

Lct08 said:


> *Rebecca Minkoff*
> *'Chevron Quilted Love' Crossbody Bag*
> 
> Color: Ash


  I love the chevron pattern on this bag! It's awesome.


----------



## HavPlenty

finer_woman said:


> Just switched from a coach tanner tote to a plum mab with rose gold hw


 
Look at the leather on that baby!


----------



## finer_woman

HavPlenty said:


> Look at the leather on that baby!



Right?! I was thinking earlier about how she doesn't make mabs anymore and  I realized that the lower quality of leather she uses now would not work for this style anyway. It only works for the more structured bags.


----------



## ms_j

finer_woman said:


> Just switched from a coach tanner tote to a plum mab with rose gold hw



that colour!!!
love!


----------



## ms_j

bowery tote in fatigue again!
when I have lots of stuff to carry


----------



## Lct08

HavPlenty said:


> I love the chevron pattern on this bag! It's awesome.



Thank you, I love it too! It was better than what I expected! It seems like everything matched all together, the color of the bag and hardware, structure, and pattern.


----------



## pbmuffin

Mini Avery in Chestnut. It's such a warm, pretty brown. And I never used to like Saffiano leather, but for this bag it just works!


----------



## HavPlenty

finer_woman said:


> Right?! I was thinking earlier about how she doesn't make mabs anymore and  I realized that the lower quality of leather she uses now would not work for this style anyway. It only works for the more structured bags.


 I love the MAB. I have a few but only one with the leather like yours. It's a mocha color.


----------



## HavPlenty

ms_j said:


> bowery tote in fatigue again!
> when I have lots of stuff to carry


 
We are bag twins today! I must admit I got mine after seeing your beauty.


----------



## ms_j

HavPlenty said:


> We are bag twins today! I must admit I got mine after seeing your beauty.



yay twinning!  
one of my faves - goes with everything and is so lightweight! i put my keys in the front zip so I don't have to dig around


----------



## anthrosphere

Perforated Everyday tote


----------



## ms_j

mini jules satchel in biscuit!


----------



## purseprincess32

Black MAC


----------



## anthrosphere

Love in Port.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Went out to din with my 3 zipper Rocker in Hot Red. Fun pop of color!


----------



## soramillay

It still feels like summer over here...


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> It still feels like summer over here...
> View attachment 3133964


Ahhh I love all those colors!


----------



## purseprincess32

Seaglass MAC with silver hardware


----------



## finer_woman

Black cat nikki


----------



## reina ester

Large mab tote #dailyworkbag


----------



## _purseaddict_

BeachBagGal said:


> Went out to din with my 3 zipper Rocker in Hot Red. Fun pop of color!
> View attachment 3133843




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I want this bag but I do not see it any more. Has it been discontinued?


----------



## plumaplomb

ms_j said:


> View attachment 3098479
> 
> Still loving my original black Julian With silver hardware; bit rugged looking now as the leather is poor quality but such a comfy bag to use



Aww that makes me so sad -- I really wanted a Julian bag!  Is this older or newer?


----------



## BeachBagGal

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I want this bag but I do not see it any more. Has it been discontinued?




Yeah it has been, unfortunately. I bought mine off gilt.com back in May of this year for an awesome price. It's a fun little bag and actually holds more than you would think since 2 out of the 3 zippers on the front are actually functional.


----------



## _purseaddict_

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah it has been, unfortunately. I bought mine off gilt.com back in May of this year for an awesome price. It's a fun little bag and actually holds more than you would think since 2 out of the 3 zippers on the front are actually functional.




I see. Maybe I can try to search from preloved if I am lucky. [emoji3] really like it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

_purseaddict_ said:


> I see. Maybe I can try to search from preloved if I am lucky. [emoji3] really like it.


Or maybe try a Nordstrom Rack. I wish you luck in finding one!


----------



## laurenrr

tangerine plan b!


----------



## purseprincess32

Mini Beloved Vintage Violet


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Mac in Opal


----------



## BeachBagGal

That's such a pretty bag! How is it holding up?


----------



## rockstarmish

Thanks dear and so far pretty good. This is the first time I've worn it so I can't be certain how long but I carried it around all day scraping against my studded jeans and not a problem &#128515; The color is really amazing but it's so hard to capture it.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Affair in Black &#128139;


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Thanks dear and so far pretty good. This is the first time I've worn it so I can't be certain how long but I carried it around all day scraping against my studded jeans and not a problem &#128515; The color is really amazing but it's so hard to capture it.


Okay good to hear! It's such a pretty bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I want this bag but I do not see it any more. Has it been discontinued?


 You may be able to find at Off 5th.


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay good to hear! It's such a pretty bag.


Thanks


----------



## _purseaddict_

HavPlenty said:


> You may be able to find at Off 5th.




I am way too far, I am Asian. Lol.


----------



## hillaryhath

One of my favorites... MAM with gunmetal studs


----------



## finer_woman

hillaryhath said:


> One of my favorites... MAM with gunmetal studs



Love it! I have the version of this bag in cream with gold studs


----------



## MissMarion

Carrying my black Enamored today. HTF older bucket style that people always compliment me on


----------



## _purseaddict_

hillaryhath said:


> One of my favorites... MAM with gunmetal studs




[emoji173]&#65039;Wow that one is VERY VERY NICE!


----------



## hillaryhath

finer_woman said:


> Love it! I have the version of this bag in cream with gold studs


Never saw that one!  Maybe I've seen purple with gold though?  Was yours ever released?  Because I'm pretty sure mine wasn't - my friend got it at a sample sale a year or so before the black and silver studded ones hit retail and I can never find it on Google or saw another one in real life.  Did it come with a shoulder strap too?  Mine didn't.


----------



## hillaryhath

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Wow that one is VERY VERY NICE!



Thank  you so much!!


----------



## finer_woman

hillaryhath said:


> Never saw that one!  Maybe I've seen purple with gold though?  Was yours ever released?  Because I'm pretty sure mine wasn't - my friend got it at a sample sale a year or so before the black and silver studded ones hit retail and I can never find it on Google or saw another one in real life.  Did it come with a shoulder strap too?  Mine didn't.



Yes both the black/gunmetal and the cream/gold were released. I think mine was originally purchased at Saks. 

No they did not come with straps. RM only started including straps with every morning after bag within the last few years. Before that they were sold separately for around $50, that is if you could even find one for sale anywhere.


----------



## hillaryhath

finer_woman said:


> Yes both the black/gunmetal and the cream/gold were released. I think mine was originally purchased at Saks.
> 
> No they did not come with straps. RM only started including straps with every morning after bag within the last few years. Before that they were sold separately for around $50, that is if you could even find one for sale anywhere.



Ah thanks for clearing that up.  Well I have a soft slouchy gold mini that I got in 2009 , but I don't remember where I purchased it, definitely not a sample sale though.  But it does have a strap that's like... oddly placed.  The rings that the strap is clipped to is weird so the bag hangs differently.  I feel like it was some sort of prototype, but its definitely authentic  because RM replaced a stud that fell off it.


----------



## finer_woman

hillaryhath said:


> Ah thanks for clearing that up.  Well I have a soft slouchy gold mini that I got in 2009 , but I don't remember where I purchased it, definitely not a sample sale though.  But it does have a strap that's like... oddly placed.  The rings that the strap is clipped to is weird so the bag hangs differently.  I feel like it was some sort of prototype, but its definitely authentic  because RM replaced a stud that fell off it.



Yeah all the straps used to connect to the "d" rings on the front and back instead of how it is now connecting to the side dogleash clasps. That's also a design change that came about a few years ago, I don't remember how far back though. I'm sure there's probably an old thread that discussed the change.


----------



## hillaryhath

finer_woman said:


> Yeah all the straps used to connect to the "d" rings on the front and back instead of how it is now connecting to the side dogleash clasps. That's also a design change that came about a few years ago, I don't remember how far back though. I'm sure there's probably an old thread that discussed the change.



I just remembered, the rings on my rings on my gold bag are SQUARE and on either side of the bag, like one on the left and one on the right instead of smack in the middle of either side.  god i wonder how old it really is


----------



## HavPlenty

hillaryhath said:


> One of my favorites... MAM with gunmetal studs


  I remember trying to catch this bag on Bonanza and Ebay so many times.  Always got outbid.   I love that MAM.


----------



## HavPlenty

Thanks to Finer_woman showing all her wonderful pieces, I had to dig into my Old School stash.  Though I'm fairly new to RM I was able to acquire a few really nice bags.  This is one I'm carrying today. It's a MAB don't remember the color names but the materials are exquisite. It has siggy hardware as well. No shoulder strap but it has three large slip pockets along with a large zipper pocket inside.


----------



## finer_woman

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks to Finer_woman showing all her wonderful pieces, I had to dig into my Old School stash.  Though I'm fairly new to RM I was able to acquire a few really nice bags.  This is one I'm carrying today. It's a MAB don't remember the color names but the materials are exquisite. It has siggy hardware as well. No shoulder strap but it has three large slip pockets along with a large zipper pocket inside.



I want to say the combo is dusty/ silverspot


Eta: now that I look closer, that trim isn't silver spot. Not sure what it is


----------



## hillaryhath

today's bag





... i have no idea what its called.  which is hilarious because i spent almost a year looking for a reasonably priced one in decent condition (i lucked out finding a new one).


----------



## soramillay

Love seeing these old skool beauties!


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks to Finer_woman showing all her wonderful pieces, I had to dig into my Old School stash.  Though I'm fairly new to RM I was able to acquire a few really nice bags.  This is one I'm carrying today. It's a MAB don't remember the color names but the materials are exquisite. It has siggy hardware as well. No shoulder strap but it has three large slip pockets along with a large zipper pocket inside.



I think this is Cloud Grey with Amber or something...



hillaryhath said:


> today's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i have no idea what its called.  which is hilarious because i spent almost a year looking for a reasonably priced one in decent condition (i lucked out finding a new one).



It's the Roady (spelling?) bag. I got one pre-loved, but when my sister received it for me she said condition was not good so we returned it. Great find!!


----------



## hillaryhath

msd_bags said:


> I think this is Cloud Grey with Amber or something...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Roady (spelling?) bag. I got one pre-loved, but when my sister received it for me she said condition was not good so we returned it. Great find!!



YES, thats it!  i remember searching for one with gunmetal studs but the only one i could find was 600.00 but mine was 350-400 and i was like whatever i give up and i bought this haha.  but then i ended up finding the MAM i posted yesterday with gunmetal studs and then i felt complete ^_^


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> I think this is Cloud Grey with Amber or something...
> 
> 
> 
> !!




I think you're right. I think I posted the name when I first got it.


----------



## hillaryhath

today:  my first RM bag ever!  Henri!


----------



## HavPlenty

Light grey MAB.


----------



## soramillay

HavPlenty said:


> Light grey MAB.


Oh this light grey MAM looks just like a lovely fluffly cloud... I want to squish it!


----------



## soramillay

First time carrying Miss Swishy, my magenta suede Finn.


----------



## HavPlenty

soramillay said:


> Oh this light grey MAM looks just like a lovely fluffly cloud... I want to squish it!


  Its a MAB (the large one). LOL it does look like a cloud. I've been into my newer bags I forgot all about my MABs.


----------



## HavPlenty

soramillay said:


> First time carrying Miss Swishy, my magenta suede Finn.


  This is so cute! Love the color and the suede. I don't think I've seen a suede one IRL.


----------



## _purseaddict_

soramillay said:


> First time carrying Miss Swishy, my magenta suede Finn.




Very pretty. [emoji173]&#65039;I like suede and that colour is also very nice!


----------



## soramillay

HavPlenty said:


> Its a MAB (the large one). LOL it does look like a cloud. I've been into my newer bags I forgot all about my MABs.



My bad. Even more squishy!! 



HavPlenty said:


> This is so cute! Love the color and the suede. I don't think I've seen a suede one IRL.





_purseaddict_ said:


> Very pretty. [emoji173]&#65039;I like suede and that colour is also very nice!



Thanks! It's kinda a compromise for not getting that purple Regan which I know I'll ruin for sure because it's a largish satchel. The Finn, being a crossbody, doesn't knock into things and anyway I figure that stains will be harder to notice. We shall see if that theory works


----------



## rockstarmish

Very nice ladies!


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Mac in Periwinkle
This was the first RM i ever bought &#9825;


----------



## Esquared72

Started out in a different bag today, but decided to switch into this one for the weekend:
View attachment 3160068


----------



## reckfly

soramillay said:


> First time carrying Miss Swishy, my magenta suede Finn.


I really like the hardware and colour on this one!


----------



## reckfly

hillaryhath said:


> One of my favorites... MAM with gunmetal studs


Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## hillaryhath

Black Python embossed MAM


----------



## hillaryhath

reckfly said:


> Simply gorgeous!!


Thanks!!


----------



## JuneHawk

My new black MAC [emoji2]


----------



## HavPlenty

hillaryhath said:


> Black Python embossed MAM


 Love this!


----------



## HavPlenty

My Taupe Nikki. Love the crinkly wet look leather. I have a Mab with the same leather.  The bag is so comfy. Lighter than my other Nikkis which can get quite heavy.


----------



## baghag411

LOVE this!!!!  



eehlers said:


> Started out in a different bag today, but decided to switch into this one for the weekend:
> View attachment 3160068


----------



## Selmita

HavPlenty said:


> My Taupe Nikki. Love the crinkly wet look leather. I have a Mab with the same leather.  The bag is so comfy. Lighter than my other Nikkis which can get quite heavy.



Gorgeous. I wish Nikkis were still being made!


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini mac in Plum &#128139;


----------



## ms_j

my newly acquired black mac bombe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Mini mac in Plum [emoji182]




Oooo pretty purple! What year was this from?


----------



## ms_j

rockstarmish said:


> Mini mac in Plum &#128139;



love this colour !


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo pretty purple! What year was this from?


Thank you! It's even better IRL 

It's from Fall/Winter 2013 line


----------



## rockstarmish

ms_j said:


> love this colour !


Thank you so much


----------



## soramillay

Glazed brown MAM today.


----------



## HavPlenty

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3170847
> 
> 
> Glazed brown MAM today.


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## HavPlenty

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Mac in Periwinkle
> This was the first RM i ever bought &#9825;


 Love this color!


----------



## HavPlenty

Selmita said:


> Gorgeous. I wish Nikkis were still being made!


 Thank you. The Nikki is what brought me to RM.


----------



## rockstarmish

HavPlenty said:


> Love this color!


Thank you!


----------



## anthrosphere

Had a birthday dinner tonight so I brought my R&R clutch tonight.


----------



## soramillay

Was it your birthday? Happy birthday if so! Love your watch. I don't wear big watches, but if I had a watch like yours, I totally would, haha!


----------



## TaraP

anthrosphere said:


> Had a birthday dinner tonight so I brought my R&R clutch tonight.



Happy Birthday!  Mine was on the 26th!

And for my b-day I bought myself your R&R clutch and the oil slick mini MAC...

Do you love the clutch? It looks so cool... Can't wait to receive it....


----------



## anthrosphere

Sorry, I forgot to mention it was actually my mom's birthday dinner. Not mine. I apologize! And thanks Soramillay for your compliment. 

And Tara, yes I love it! But I wish it was a little bit bigger. Not as big as say, the Leo clutch, but just slightly smaller than the Leo so I can squeeze a coin purse in there. Other than that I love it a lot and I highly recommend it. I hope you love it, too! I can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## soramillay

In honour of Halloween, I'm wearing my orange Mac!


----------



## sdkitty

my BBW with fuchsia zipper track


----------



## ms_j

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sloane in putty!


----------



## fantome14

Crosby saddle bag in latte! May be my fave.


----------



## carterazo

Mini Beloved


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Mini Beloved
> 
> View attachment 3179933




Very nice! What color?


----------



## carterazo

White


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> White




Love it! I have one in dark grey. I bought it pre-loved and very cheap, but I wish I got one in better condition because it is really a pretty style!


----------



## wildcat22

carterazo said:


> Mini Beloved
> View attachment 3179933



Love!!  I have a black and a violet and a red one should arrive today!  Such a great size and love the classic style!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Love it! I have one in dark grey. I bought it pre-loved and very cheap, but I wish I got one in better condition because it is really a pretty style!



Thank you!  Try to get another in better condition.  It's a really practical and classy bag.



wildcat22 said:


> Love!!  I have a black and a violet and a red one should arrive today!  Such a great size and love the classic style!



Thanks! Yes, I am always surprised at how much she can fit comfortably.  I bet it's yummy in violet.


----------



## soramillay

Black MAM. A great throw-around bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3181599
> 
> Black MAM. A great throw-around bag.




Very nice! Looks super soft! Carrying my MAM now. Do you primarily carry yours as a satchel?


----------



## soramillay

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks super soft! Carrying my MAM now. Do you primarily carry yours as a satchel?


Yes, I prefer to carry mine on the arm but I do need the crossbody option. I added carabiners on two of them (with silver hw) and they are at the perfect length now. 

With this MAM, that didn't work because the hw is a dull, somewhat tarnished gold and I can't find anything that matches. So I wear this one crossbody only with a coat on, slid around to the back, like guys do it. It works just fine cos this bag is rugged and urban looking. And I will wear it a lot like this in winter because it's already an old bag and won't need any babying.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> Yes, I prefer to carry mine on the arm but I do need the crossbody option. I added carabiners on two of them (with silver hw) and they are at the perfect length now.
> 
> With this MAM, that didn't work because the hw is a dull, somewhat tarnished gold and I can't find anything that matches. So I wear this one crossbody only with a coat on, slid around to the back, like guys do it. It works just fine cos this bag is rugged and urban looking. And I will wear it a lot like this in winter because it's already an old bag and won't need any babying.




Ah gotcha. 

It gets too heavy for me to wear on my arm so it usually ends up on my shoulder. I need to add something to make the strap longer so I could wear crossbody if I wanted to. Where did you get your carabiners?


----------



## soramillay

Got mine on Fleabay, 5 for a buck  They have different shapes and sizes so you can shop around.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3181964
> 
> 
> Got mine on Fleabay, 5 for a buck  They have different shapes and sizes so you can shop around.




Great, thanks! Would you mind taking a close up of them on your MAM.


----------



## wildcat22

mini Beloved in vintage violet


----------



## carterazo

wildcat22 said:


> mini Beloved in vintage violet



Love this color!


----------



## soramillay

Quilted affair today.


----------



## soramillay

BeachBagGal said:


> Great, thanks! Would you mind taking a close up of them on your MAM.




BeachBagGirl, as requested


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> BeachBagGirl, as requested
> 
> View attachment 3185418



Aw thanks! They look good on there.    I'll add that to the list to search for something like that. lol


----------



## Sara1997

*Grey MAM *


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sara1997 said:


> *Grey MAM *




Very nice! Looks like mine. Soft Grey?


----------



## wildcat22

Cupid in Azure.  I haven't carried this in a few months, love this color, which I've decided is impossible to photograph.  It never comes out like what it looks like IRL.


----------



## carterazo

wildcat22 said:


> Cupid in Azure.  I haven't carried this in a few months, love this color, which I've decided is impossible to photograph.  It never comes out like what it looks like IRL.



Very pretty!   Is she more blue than in the picture?


----------



## wildcat22

carterazo said:


> Very pretty!   Is she more blue than in the picture?



Thanks!  Actually, I'd say more green?  It's kind of like a very green heavy teal if that makes sense?


----------



## carterazo

Yes it does make sense. Sounds like a gorgeous color.


----------



## onlyk

wildcat22 said:


> Cupid in Azure.  I haven't carried this in a few months, love this color, which I've decided is impossible to photograph.  It never comes out like what it looks like IRL.


I looked up stock picture, your color is accrue I'd say. Nice and unique color (that's all about having fun with Rebecca Minkoff bags), leather looks nice too!


----------



## wildcat22

Switched to my soft grey MAM today.  I just got hooked on RM this year and wasn't sold on this style at first, but now I am drooling over the older ones in the MAB/MAM thread!


----------



## Sara1997

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks like mine. Soft Grey?


yes soft grey


----------



## soramillay

wildcat22 said:


> Switched to my soft grey MAM today.  I just got hooked on RM this year and wasn't sold on this style at first, but now I am drooling over the older ones in the MAB/MAM thread!


They do grow on you, don't they? When I first started lurking here, I was like "why is everyone going on and on about smooshy leather?" Now I couldn't love anything more, haha.


----------



## rockstarmish

Alaina in aztec print


----------



## wildcat22

My minimac in leopard with rose gold hardware along with my leopard Sam Edelman flats and a cranberry sweater and jeans, love fall!


----------



## soramillay

wildcat22 said:


> My minimac in leopard with rose gold hardware along with my leopard Sam Edelman flats and a cranberry sweater and jeans, love fall!


I love Fall too, and these are perfect.


----------



## wildcat22

Yesterday was my navy Cupid.  It looks almost black, but it's s very dark blue with a bit of a sheen.


----------



## wildcat22

Today I carried my "new to me" Nikki Supernova in camel with blue/cream striped lining.   I got a great price on it and while not in perfect condition, it's mild wear and is perfect for the days that I don't want to baby my bag, like today in the rain.  I did condition it and spray it with Apple garde first!


----------



## onlyk

wildcat22 said:


> Today I carried my "new to me" Nikki Supernova in camel with blue/cream striped lining.   I got a great price on it and while not in perfect condition, it's mild wear and is perfect for the days that I don't want to baby my bag, like today in the rain.  I did condition it and spray it with Apple garde first!


Looks brand new! Nice color.


----------



## onlyk

wildcat22 said:


> Yesterday was my navy Cupid.  It looks almost black, but it's s very dark blue with a bit of a sheen.


Leather looks really nice!


----------



## wildcat22

Mini beloved in vintage violet.  The leather is so yummy.


----------



## Milky caramel

My mini mac in True Turq with gunmetal hardware. This made me fall in luv with cross body bags. I now understand d rave bout cross bodies. So comfortable and hands free.


----------



## BeachBagGal

wildcat22 said:


> Mini beloved in vintage violet.  The leather is so yummy.




Gooorgeous yummy violet!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Milky caramel said:


> My mini mac in True Turq with gunmetal hardware. This made me fall in luv with cross body bags. I now understand d rave bout cross bodies. So comfortable and hands free.




I like the blue... Fun!


----------



## Milky caramel

BeachBagGal said:


> I like the blue... Fun!


I know right !Thanks


----------



## wildcat22

My new to me MAM in fine wine and it's perfect.  I'm so in love!  The leather is gorgeous and such a pretty deep true red that this picture isn't showing.


----------



## BeachBagGal

wildcat22 said:


> My new to me MAM in fine wine and it's perfect.  I'm so in love!  The leather is gorgeous and such a pretty deep true red that this picture isn't showing.




Oooo pretty color!


----------



## llaga22

Metallic green came to work with me today.


----------



## soramillay

wildcat22 said:


> My new to me MAM in fine wine and it's perfect.  I'm so in love!  The leather is gorgeous and such a pretty deep true red that this picture isn't showing.


Great score, this kind of color is really coveted !


----------



## soramillay

llaga22 said:


> Metallic green came to work with me today.
> View attachment 3193904


Lovely matching hat!


----------



## wildcat22

soramillay said:


> Great score, this kind of color is really coveted !



Who knew?!  I just wanted a gorgeous deep red MAM with the square attachments for the strap on the front instead of ends (like my other MAM has).  Is the hardware on this one what you would call brass?


----------



## finer_woman

wildcat22 said:


> Who knew?!  I just wanted a gorgeous deep red MAM with the square attachments for the strap on the front instead of ends (like my other MAM has).  Is the hardware on this one what you would call brass?



It's not brass but I forget what it was called. Antique gold maybe?


----------



## wildcat22

finer_woman said:


> It's not brass but I forget what it was called. Antique gold maybe?



Great, thanks!


----------



## hidefrommondays

I just bought this one and I love it!! Got on sale at Nordstrom rack


----------



## thedseer

Wore my stamp Mac yesterday!


----------



## Esquared72

Black MAM
View attachment 3195192


----------



## BeachBagGal

Packing up for a roadtrip with Soft Grey MAM & my little crossbody MK that fits perfectly inside....


----------



## wildcat22

My Mini Beloved in black haze with bird lining.  The hardware is perfect, it's reflecting off my blue jacket


----------



## Esquared72

BBW MAM made in NYC with green zipper track [emoji173]&#65039;
View attachment 3198078


----------



## wildcat22

I had to switch bags today when this beauty arrived.  I am completely in love!  I've never felt leather like this, it's so buttery soft!  My new to me Matinee in sage with sand suede flaps and black & white floral lining, I think it'll work as a more interesting neutral.  I think I'll carry this for weeks!!


----------



## wildcat22

And flaps down


----------



## soramillay

Happy Thanksgiving! I wore my mini Cupid today with my latest pretty that came today, a Laduree keyfob .


----------



## rockstarmish

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3199155
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving! I wore my mini Cupid today with my latest pretty that came today, a Laduree keyfob .
> 
> View attachment 3199157


Adorbs!!! I love the charm! It's so delicious looking! It goes with your bag very well! 

HappyThanksgiving!


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> BBW MAM made in NYC with green zipper track [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3198078


Aww! Your cat in the background!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My jumbo Love and fringed Ilan booties - both RM sample sale scores


----------



## sdkitty

wildcat22 said:


> And flaps down


that's special


----------



## sdkitty

my lavender MAM....hasn't been out for almost a year


----------



## soramillay

Love seeing the MAM action! Also love that there are still new people falling in love with the MAM all the time


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Love in magenta


----------



## wildcat22

My new to me Linear Stud Roadie in Royal.  Perfect to carry cross body while Christmas shopping!


----------



## BeachBagGal

wildcat22 said:


> My new to me Linear Stud Roadie in Royal.  Perfect to carry cross body while Christmas shopping!




Cool bag! I don't remember this style.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini 5 zip in hot red


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Mini 5 zip in hot red




Love this color! I have Hot Red with gold hardware in the Rocker


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! I have Hot Red with gold hardware in the Rocker



Me too! Love the combination with gunmetal too &#9786;


----------



## rockstarmish

Elle mini in light turquoise &#9786;


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Elle mini in light turquoise &#9786;



Nice! Is this the bag you're carrying in your mod shot with the Port Mini Love?


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday black MAC


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Is this the bag you're carrying in your mod shot with the Port Mini Love?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Esquared72

Julian in Moon 
View attachment 3225382


----------



## rockstarmish

Boyfriend in black glaze


----------



## Shining _Star

Going to work with me on a rainy day....


----------



## myluvofbags

Shining _Star said:


> Going to work with me on a rainy day....



I must say everything about this bag is stunning. The color coupled with the textured leather and silver hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shining _Star said:


> Going to work with me on a rainy day....




Wow so pretty! Aubergine?


----------



## Shining _Star

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow so pretty! Aubergine?



Thank you  This is the Port color.  I snapped it on sale with the 15% discount code!!!!! I love it so much it's my 2nd one in this style after Moon.


----------



## KaseyHK

i have been wearing my Julian Backpack in suede with fringe in Chocolate for 2 weeks in a row. it's very handy when i need my hands free for carrying other stuff.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shining _Star said:


> Thank you  This is the Port color.  I snapped it on sale with the 15% discount code!!!!! I love it so much it's my 2nd one in this style after Moon.




Very nice! [emoji3]


----------



## rockstarmish




----------



## sunshinesash

myluvofbags said:


> I must say everything about this bag is stunning. The color coupled with the textured leather and silver hardware.


Mini five-zip out with me last night!


----------



## Metope

Waiting to be picked up by my mother in law for dinner with my mini mac in biscuit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just bought this little cutie for cards. The RM Gym Id Case.


----------



## RidOfMe

I'm wearing my mini mab tote today. I am obsessed with this bag! I got it several months ago and have been wearing it more than anything else. Now that it's nice outside, it's especially lovely!


----------



## rockstarmish

Pictures don't do justice for this color.. but it is TDF in real life. 

Mini 5 Zip in Ultraviolet [emoji170]


----------



## JuneHawk

Today I carried the Small Amorous Satchel in Biscuit. Looking at this picture I realize it doesn't match at all, but oh well. C'est la vie.


----------



## Pinkalicious

rockstarmish said:


> Pictures don't do justice for this color.. but it is TDF in real life.
> 
> Mini 5 Zip in Ultraviolet [emoji170]




Beautiful color [emoji7]



JuneHawk said:


> Today I carried the Small Amorous Satchel in Biscuit. Looking at this picture I realize it doesn't match at all, but oh well. C'est la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330867




I think the bag sticks out more against the outfit which is a good thing

I've been wearing my love crossbody and love it so much!!


----------



## rockstarmish

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the bag sticks out more against the outfit which is a good thing
> 
> I've been wearing my love crossbody and love it so much!!


Thank you dear


----------



## piosavsfan

Old school teal Nikki today!


----------



## onlyk

piosavsfan said:


> Old school teal Nikki today!


One of the most beautiful green I have seen!


----------



## sunshinesash

RM MAC...obsessed with the color


----------



## theGuest

I'm loving my Julian backpack. Though I'm really eyeing the fanny pack!


----------



## onlyk

sunshinesash said:


> RM MAC...obsessed with the color


Beautiful color, i have not seen this color in stores I think.


----------



## sunshinesash

onlyk said:


> Beautiful color, i have not seen this color in stores I think.


Thanks so much...it reminds me of a cup of cappuccino! I also love the silver hardware, as I am always scared about the gold plated hardware fading over the years, whereas the silver remains pristine!


----------



## onlyk

Yes, silver is perfect with this color! And good contrast too.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Mac in Flamingo [emoji259] [emoji295]


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Mac in Flamingo [emoji259] [emoji295]



I love this on you!!! Such a fun pink!


----------



## soramillay

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Mac in Flamingo [emoji259] [emoji295]



So fab! Love the Pink Floyd tee too.



sunshinesash said:


> Thanks so much...it reminds me of a cup of cappuccino! I also love the silver hardware, as I am always scared about the gold plated hardware fading over the years, whereas the silver remains pristine!



Was going to say it reminds me of packed cocoa powder! Gorgeous, and so true about silver hw lasting the longest.


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this on you!!! Such a fun pink!


Thank you dear! It's summer in my country so the color goes very well!


----------



## rockstarmish

soramillay said:


> So fab! Love the Pink Floyd tee too.
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to say it reminds me of packed cocoa powder! Gorgeous, and so true about silver hw lasting the longest.


Thank you dear! I love that tee so much, I've had it for years!


----------



## sunshinesash

soramillay said:


> So fab! Love the Pink Floyd tee too.
> 
> Was going to say it reminds me of packed cocoa powder! Gorgeous, and so true about silver hw lasting the longest.


Thanks so much, girl! Just went on vacation and used my Mac every day! The size was perfect for all my daily needsanything smaller wouldn't have worked for my lifestyle. It was such a great purse to go shopping with worn crossbody, but also to wear out to dinners and more formal events on the shoulder. Plus, the color went with everything! This bag just keeps getting better and better over time


----------



## onlyk

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Mac in Flamingo [emoji259] [emoji295]


looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## rockstarmish

onlyk said:


> looks perfect with your outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Cheeks88

Been carrying this one for the past few days 





Royal MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Cheeks88 said:


> Been carrying this one for the past few days [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal MAM


Oh she is stunning!


----------



## reckfly

Cheeks88 said:


> Been carrying this one for the past few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal MAM


I just saw this! SO gorge.


----------



## Cheeks88

Thank you ladies!  I absolutely LOVE her!!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Here's my Minkoff Love in Port. I've been carrying it nonstop.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Carrying my mini mab today while I run errands


----------



## Metope

Lunch outside in the lovely weather with my Moto Hobo


----------



## Esquared72

Fringe Julian in Cognac


----------



## lsq860

Metope said:


> Lunch outside in the lovely weather with my Moto Hobo




I like your outfits!


----------



## lsq860

eehlers said:


> Fringe Julian in Cognac
> View attachment 3375585




Beautiful !


----------



## finer_woman

Finally switched out of my plum MAB to a teal cupid. The leather on these bags is my second favorite behind the old school smooshy leathers


----------



## onlyk

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 3377445
> 
> 
> Finally switched out of my plum MAB to a teal cupid. The leather on these bags is my second favorite behind the old school smooshy leathers


The teal color on Cupid is really pretty! I also like how you have two different style bags in totally different colors to switch with.


----------



## onlyk

eehlers said:


> Fringe Julian in Cognac
> View attachment 3375585


Very nice! I'd bought a RM backpack if I'm a few years younger, love the style and the quality leather on them.


----------



## Esquared72

onlyk said:


> Very nice! I'd bought a RM backpack if I'm a few years younger, love the style and the quality leather on them.




Thanks! Lol...I'm 43, so I think it's okay to wear this style at any age! If you like it, rock it. [emoji6]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3370666
> 
> 
> Here's my Minkoff Love in Port. I've been carrying it nonstop.



Beautiful color


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini 5 zip in lilac [emoji171]


----------



## Minkette




----------



## sdkitty

My BBW MAM with fuchsia zipper track


----------



## fantome14

Cerulean MAC. This was my first RM.


----------



## Storm702

Teal Devote[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gswpurse

micro regan satchel today


----------



## rockstarmish

[emoji170]


----------



## soramillay

rockstarmish said:


> [emoji170]



Gorgeous color! So this is Azure?


----------



## DaniM731

Wow that color is awesome for the summer.


----------



## rockstarmish

soramillay said:


> Gorgeous color! So this is Azure?


No, this is metallic turquoise


----------



## Storm702

Periwinkle Nikki[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171] I love this color oh so much!


----------



## soramillay

rockstarmish said:


> No, this is metallic turquoise



Ah that explains its shimmer! I didn't know if it was the sun. So gorgeous, makes me want a metallic RM too!



Storm702 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171] I love this color oh so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446539



I have a MAM in Periwinkle and totally love the color!


----------



## coniglietta

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3372337
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini mab today while I run errands



Love the shape and color of this bag! I've been looking at it for a while and have been considering purchasing it....
Does it hold much and is it comfortable to carry? Also is the hw gold or silver?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

coniglietta said:


> Love the shape and color of this bag! I've been looking at it for a while and have been considering purchasing it....
> Does it hold much and is it comfortable to carry? Also is the hw gold or silver?



Yes it holds a small card case/wallet, small pouch, iPhone, keys, sunglasses in cloth case. It's great to wear as a cross body.


----------



## DaniM731

My jumbo love is coming with me as I do some weekend errands. Everyone has such nice bags!!!


----------



## DaniM731

Oops forgot to attach the photo


----------



## thedseer

DaniM731 said:


> Oops forgot to attach the photo


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DaniM731

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!!


----------



## rockstarmish

soramillay said:


> Ah that explains its shimmer! I didn't know if it was the sun. So gorgeous, makes me want a metallic RM too!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MAM in Periwinkle and totally love the color!


Thank you! I go crazy for her metallic ones!


----------



## rockstarmish

DaniM731 said:


> Oops forgot to attach the photo


Oooooh! Which pink is this? Quartz?


----------



## DaniM731

rockstarmish said:


> Oooooh! Which pink is this? Quartz?


Yes, it's the quartz color. In person it's more of a soft pink. I really like it but sometimes it can be challenging to match it with outfits. But, I wear a lot of blue so it pairs nicely with anything blue.


----------



## msd_bags

An oldie but goodie! BBW MAM with green zipper track.


----------



## ellodoll

My beloved MAB backpack. This thing takes quite a beating.
View media item 412


----------



## DaniM731

ellodoll said:


> My beloved MAB backpack. This thing takes quite a beating.
> View media item 412


I love my MAB backpack too! It's also very comfortable even with the amount of stuff it takes.


----------



## thedseer

Stamp MAC

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DaniM731

thedseer said:


> Stamp MAC
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Where did you get that Mac?


----------



## thedseer

DaniM731 said:


> Where did you get that Mac?


Online sale/sample sale 4 years ago. There were a very small number made with leftover stamp leather. A few other ones (in blue and/or green, can't remember) popped up at the in person sample sales around the same time.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Julie Ann

DaniM731 said:


> Oops forgot to attach the photo



Is this the color Quartz? I just ordered myself the jumbo love in that color. Trying to get an idea of what it will look like


----------



## Storm702

thedseer said:


> Stamp MAC
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Ooooohhhhh [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] love, love, love the stamp! I really wanted a Nikki in this, but they're so hard to find. Congrats on your beautiful bag!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Esquared72

I'm not carrying an RM bag but am using my RM Mason wallet


----------



## SilverStCloud

Carrying my most smooshy Julian!


----------



## Esquared72

Ebony Nikki


----------



## soramillay

eehlers said:


> Ebony Nikki



Look at that leather! They don't make bags like that no more.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Armed with a red beauty today for some hardcore shopping.


----------



## soramillay

Brown glazed MAM


----------



## sdkitty

I've been carrying my pink Cupid for the last week or so.  Honestly it hasn't held up as well as my darker colored bags and I have more expensive bags and bags I like better but I get a lot of compliments on this one.  A couple of women I know are practically wanting to take it from me.


----------



## Storm702

I love it! I had a grey cupid I gave away & am regretting it! I want a darker one. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

Storm702 said:


> I love it! I had a grey cupid I gave away & am regretting it! I want a darker one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


I have two cupids - the pink one bought new and a preloved one - black with RG HW.  Both have the outside pocket on the back.  If I were to ever buy another one, that outside zip pocket on the back would be a requirement.  It's bigger and more accessible than the front pocket.  GL finding a darker cupid.


----------



## soramillay

sdkitty said:


> I have two cupids - the pink one bought new and a preloved one - black with RG HW.  Both have the outside pocket on the back.  If I were to ever buy another one, that outside zip pocket on the back would be a requirement.  It's bigger and more accessible than the front pocket.  GL finding a darker cupid.



I have two Cupids too, green and black. I adore this design. The MAB design has dated a bit but the Cupid still looks very current. My green Cupid is made of a similar glazed leather as your pink one, and I agree it doesn't wear as well as the black which is just regular smooth leather. Something to note for others looking at this bag. Agree about the back zipper, it's a must!


----------



## sdkitty

soramillay said:


> I have two Cupids too, green and black. I adore this design. The MAB design has dated a bit but the Cupid still looks very current. My green Cupid is made of a similar glazed leather as your pink one, and I agree it doesn't wear as well as the black which is just regular smooth leather. Something to note for others looking at this bag. Agree about the back zipper, it's a must!


interesting.  I think the reason my pink one is showing more wear is the lighter color - esp on the handles.  But my black one which is nice soft leather had cracking on the edgecoat of the handles.  Not noticeable to anyone else but imperfect.  The rest of the bag is in great shape.


----------



## goodbyeblues

soramillay said:


> I have two Cupids too, green and black. I adore this design. The MAB design has dated a bit but the Cupid still looks very current. My green Cupid is made of a similar glazed leather as your pink one, and I agree it doesn't wear as well as the black which is just regular smooth leather. Something to note for others looking at this bag. Agree about the back zipper, it's a must!


Soramillay, do you by any chance have pictures of the green Cupid? I've been thinking of buying a Cupid in glazed leather because I like that type of leather on my MAM, but I haven't seen it often on the Cupid.


----------



## Esquared72

Moon Julian [emoji287]


----------



## soramillay

sdkitty said:


> interesting.  I think the reason my pink one is showing more wear is the lighter color - esp on the handles.  But my black one which is nice soft leather had cracking on the edgecoat of the handles.  Not noticeable to anyone else but imperfect.  The rest of the bag is in great shape.



If it's the edge kote that is the issue, you can repair it yourself with Fiebings black edge kote. I have a bottle of it and have found it pretty handy in touching up old bags using a paintbrush.



goodbyeblues said:


> Soramillay, do you by any chance have pictures of the green Cupid? I've been thinking of buying a Cupid in glazed leather because I like that type of leather on my MAM, but I haven't seen it often on the Cupid.





Here you go, it's more of a green turquoise, but definitely more green than blue. I must say I've never seen a Cupid in a darker green.


----------



## sdkitty

soramillay said:


> If it's the edge kote that is the issue, you can repair it yourself with Fiebings black edge kote. I have a bottle of it and have found it pretty handy in touching up old bags using a paintbrush.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495226
> 
> Here you go, it's more of a green turquoise, but definitely more green than blue. I must say I've never seen a Cupid in a darker green.


Your cupid is pretty.  I sent my handles from my black cupid to RM for repair.  They sent them back sort of fixed but not perfect.   Maybe if I'd bought the bag from them I could have demanded new handles.


----------



## goodbyeblues

soramillay said:


> Here you go, it's more of a green turquoise, but definitely more green than blue. I must say I've never seen a Cupid in a darker green.


It's beautiful, thank you for sharing! I loooooove green bags and I love the slouch on this one.


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm using my new to me MAM bbw. I used to be a HUGE RM lover, but in recent years have turned away from the brand. I was disappointed that she discontinued her classics and felt the brand was going in a different direction. I sold off all of my RMs. Recently bought this bag on eBay and am SO glad that I did. My heart is swooning and I am having memories of why I loved this brand a few years ago. Wish she would bring back the MAMs, Nikki's , and matinees. I had to go on eBay to buy this.


----------



## sdkitty

MJDaisy said:


> I'm using my new to me MAM bbw. I used to be a HUGE RM lover, but in recent years have turned away from the brand. I was disappointed that she discontinued her classics and felt the brand was going in a different direction. I sold off all of my RMs. Recently bought this bag on eBay and am SO glad that I did. My heart is swooning and I am having memories of why I loved this brand a few years ago. Wish she would bring back the MAMs, Nikki's , and matinees. I had to go on eBay to buy this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496342


nice with the blue track....do you know what season it is?  what lining?


----------



## kbell

My iris/purple MAM hanging out in the office today.
It's amazing what you find when cleaning out the attic. Forgot about this baby - hadn't seen in years till last week. Most of what I found will be consigned, but not this baby!


----------



## Storm702

My new to me Metallic Black Cupid![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## raffifi

kbell said:


> View attachment 3509947
> 
> 
> My iris/purple MAM hanging out in the office today.
> It's amazing what you find when cleaning out the attic. Forgot about this baby - hadn't seen in years till last week. Most of what I found will be consigned, but not this baby!


this one is a beauty


----------



## kbell

raffifi said:


> this one is a beauty


Thank you! Ever since I rediscovered her it's been love all over again!


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out this beauty after a couple years of ignoring her. (Why would I be so foolish? [emoji32])


----------



## Heart Star

Flamingo Jumbo Love for me this week. Love the color - and I'm not usually a pink person!
I'll have to get a picture of it one of these days...


----------



## rockstarmish

Iridescent Elle Mini [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji172]


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Iridescent Elle Mini [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji172]
> View attachment 3546183



Congrats on finally getting your RM HG rockstarmish!!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My "new to me" OS MAM.  I am smitten!


----------



## lizpia

Love this !


----------



## coconutsboston

rockstarmish said:


> Iridescent Elle Mini [emoji170] [emoji171] [emoji172]
> View attachment 3546183


I love this bag!!!


----------



## msd_bags

FrenchBulldog said:


> My "new to me" OS MAM.  I am smitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546596


Could this be RM's stonewashed leather?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

msd_bags said:


> Could this be RM's stonewashed leather?


I do not know. It is the most gorgeous leather. The bag has b/w floral interior with cobalt zipper.  Please tell me any information you may have about this wonderful piece of bag.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Congrats on finally getting your RM HG rockstarmish!!


Thank you my dear! Long time no talk! Hope all is well with you


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Thank you my dear! Long time no talk! Hope all is well with you


I'm still here in tpf but just in a few threads. See you around. [emoji3]



FrenchBulldog said:


> I do not know. It is the most gorgeous leather. The bag has b/w floral interior with cobalt zipper.  Please tell me any information you may have about this wonderful piece of bag.


I've always wondered if one of the bags I had was of stonewashed leather as I was late to the older RMs. Just a week or so I think, somebody said that finished tassels (like what your bag has) came in 2007 or 2008. And that floral lining is a favorite!


----------



## finer_woman

.Switching from Coach Borough to RM Nikki
View attachment 3547616
View attachment 3547617


----------



## finer_woman

My pic doesn't do this bag justice. Beautiful color and leather with rose gold hw


----------



## thedseer

FrenchBulldog said:


> I do not know. It is the most gorgeous leather. The bag has b/w floral interior with cobalt zipper.  Please tell me any information you may have about this wonderful piece of bag.


I don't think it's stonewashed because I believe that never came with square hardware, but it's an oldie and gorgeous nonetheless. I love the older black bags with the blue zipper track.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FrenchBulldog

thedseer said:


> I don't think it's stonewashed because I believe that never came with square hardware, but it's an oldie and gorgeous nonetheless. I love the older black bags with the blue zipper track.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you. I was comparing it to my new stonewashed tobacco and it seems the leather is softer, but virtually identical. The stonewashed tobacco appears to have been worn very little and is virtually new. I also noticed that the interior while the same b/w floral print is more coarse (like burlap) in the tobacco versus a much softer cotton in the black.  Also ther is no tag in the black whereas my tobacco says "made in USA."  Very cool.


----------



## thedseer

FrenchBulldog said:


> Thank you. I was comparing it to my new stonewashed tobacco and it seems the leather is softer, but virtually identical. The stonewashed tobacco appears to have been worn very little and is virtually new. I also noticed that the interior while the same b/w floral print is more coarse (like burlap) in the tobacco versus a much softer cotton in the black.  Also ther is no tag in the black whereas my tobacco says "made in USA."  Very cool.


I found the old tobacco thread. Looks like there were 9 of us on the special order, so it is a very rare bag.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Me and my Elvira


----------



## laurenrr

Mini perry, black/silver❤️


----------



## Esquared72

Nikki


----------



## msd_bags

Iris Blue with Purple Lizard Trim MAM


----------



## Kmora

Me and my small Love bag! (And my baby girl in the stroller)


----------



## coolladypenguin




----------



## coolladypenguin

Regan satchel in sandstone...love it so much!


----------



## finer_woman

Quick snap of my bbw MAB w/ gunmetal hw and red zipper tape [emoji7]


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Just got the small feed bag in mushroom. The color was hard to capture with my camera. This is such a beautiful bag.


----------



## rockstarmish

Late post, wore this to date night a few weekends ago [emoji4]

MAB Camera Bag in Metallic Pink [emoji257]


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Late post, wore this to date night a few weekends ago [emoji4]
> 
> MAB Camera Bag in Metallic Pink [emoji257]
> View attachment 3616071



How cute! Looks perfect with your outfit. [emoji3]


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute! Looks perfect with your outfit. [emoji3]


Thanks!


----------



## Linds31289

Black extra large Regan and Sage wallet!


----------



## rockstarmish

Small Chevron Love in Soft Blush [emoji180][emoji166]


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Small Chevron Love in Soft Blush [emoji180][emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623921



Cute! Looks perfect with your cute tee. [emoji3]


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Looks perfect with your cute tee. [emoji3]


Thank you


----------



## awayfromblue

My old metallic mini MAC today! I'm curious about the new shiny ones but love this classic one


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Getting a jump on Spring❤


----------



## Esquared72

Nikki today


----------



## pandako

Love cross body in latte. It's spring!!!


----------



## Shawna O

eehlers said:


> Nikki today
> View attachment 3655237


Your Nikki still looks fantastic.  I don't think they'll ever look old.


----------



## Esquared72

Chance Briefcase


----------



## petite_v

Micro Regan Satchel in olive


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Vanity!


----------



## alansgail

Today I was lucky enough to carry this new-to-me MAB mini in burgundy glaze.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

alansgail said:


> Today I was lucky enough to carry this new-to-me MAB mini in burgundy glaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671722



Love the color!!


----------



## alansgail

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color!!



Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Legoland bound!


----------



## alansgail

HeartMyMJs said:


> Legoland bound!
> View attachment 3672174



Love this bag! Perfect for Legoland!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

alansgail said:


> Love this bag! Perfect for Legoland!



Thank you!  I'm exhausted![emoji30]


----------



## Hierophilic

My lil Hudson Moto Mini and cute Pom keychain coming with me to my thyroid and lymph node biopsy today as a good luck charm.  no cancer I hope!


----------



## carterazo

Hierophilic said:


> View attachment 3695663
> 
> 
> My lil Hudson Moto Mini and cute Pom keychain coming with me to my thyroid and lymph node biopsy today as a good luck charm.  no cancer I hope!


Hoping all results were good ones. [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji254]


----------



## Hierophilic

carterazo said:


> Hoping all results were good ones. [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji254]



I'm still waiting for my results. They said within 48 hours they'd know and call me! Unfortunately I haven't heard back. Hopefully no news is good news in this case. Thank you! [emoji172]


----------



## carterazo

Hierophilic said:


> I'm still waiting for my results. They said within 48 hours they'd know and call me! Unfortunately I haven't heard back. Hopefully no news is good news in this case. Thank you! [emoji172]


Yes!  Waiting is so hard. Hang in there.


----------



## niboewhurst

Medium Julian backpack


----------



## hillaryhath

I was carrying this black Bryn hobo for a month until yesterday (I decided to mix things up and use my white Nikki with gold hardware).  Its so chic and light!  I use a kate spade wellesley planner as a wallet and with its inserts it can be a bit bulky, but i don't have a problem carrying it along with my A6/ personal sized planners.  and then theres all the other crap i carry and not a sore shoulder.  i want another one in almond.


----------



## Esquared72

Ebony Nikki


----------



## Shelbyrana

Moto Satchel in navy


----------



## gypsumrose

Dark grey matinee from forever ago with gorgeous smooshy leather!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sorry for the late post...from the other day...unlined feed bag


----------



## thedseer

Black/blue stamp MAM


----------



## Rebecca Minkoff OG

Hello Hello Hello! I wanted to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY back. I have missed talking to you all and hearing your feedback direct! I will be online with you all 1x per week (hopefully more) to hear your thoughts, feelings, and suggestions! Its good to be HOME!  xxxx Rebecca


----------



## fivezero

Wearing a yellow RM MAMM today. Pictured with a well-worn, metallic gold Little Louis key pouch, which baby Olive is trying to nab.


----------



## MissFoster

Wearing my new MAM today. Love it!


----------



## Shelbyrana

It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Storm702

thedseer said:


> Black/blue stamp MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804856


 [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Shelbyrana

Best friends bachelorette party tonight. Our dress code is all black. We're going on a party bus! This will be my bag tonight. It's never failed me.


----------



## Deetob88

My mac daddy helped me with my errands today [emoji4]


----------



## Storm702

Skinny MAC went to the Shedd Aquarium! One day, this will be one of yours (to my peanuts in the bump)!


----------



## Bootlover07

Nubuck hobo from Nordies!


----------



## Scully Piper

I added a RM guitar strap to my Jack Skellington bag yesterday


----------



## Shelbyrana

I was switching my bags up but I keep coming back to my stargazer hobo


----------



## Shelbyrana

NEW TO ME!!! MAB. The obsession is REAL. Leather quality is out of this world.


----------



## finer_woman

Shelbyrana said:


> NEW TO ME!!! MAB. The obsession is REAL. Leather quality is out of this world.



Welcome to the obsession [emoji23][emoji48]


----------



## Bootlover07

Grey denim nubuck Regan


----------



## Scully Piper

RM guitar strap with my Darth Vader bag


----------



## Esquared72

Nikki


----------



## LarissaB

Scully Piper said:


> RM guitar strap with my Darth Vader bag
> 
> View attachment 3869147


I love the Darth Vader bag. Cute!


----------



## Scully Piper

LarissaB said:


> I love the Darth Vader bag. Cute!


Thank you [emoji1] Loungefly makes lots of cute disney and star wars bags


----------



## LarissaB

Scully Piper said:


> Thank you [emoji1] Loungefly makes lots of cute disney and star wars bags


Indeed they do. I have a pretty HK one. I won’t post it here because it is not an RM.


----------



## Scully Piper

LarissaB said:


> Indeed they do. I have a pretty HK one. I won’t post it here because it is not an RM.


Me too. A black and white leopard HK.


----------



## LarissaB

Nice. Mine is yellow.


----------



## Scully Piper

RM guitar strap with my Deadpool


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> RM guitar strap with my Deadpool
> View attachment 3870783



I LOVE (big DP fan!!) your bag!!! Looks great with the strap too!


----------



## Scully Piper

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE (big DP fan!!) your bag!!! Looks great with the strap too!


Thanks! I love DP too[emoji1]


----------



## mimicme

Scully Piper said:


> RM guitar strap with my Deadpool
> View attachment 3870783



Wow that's so cool! The strap compliments the bag. Now I want a chimichanga haha.


----------



## Scully Piper

mimicme said:


> Wow that's so cool! The strap compliments the bag. Now I want a chimichanga haha.


Yummmmmm [emoji1]


----------



## soramillay

Scully Piper said:


> RM guitar strap with my Deadpool
> View attachment 3870783



The DP bag is so cute! The strap is perfect with it.


----------



## Scully Piper

soramillay said:


> The DP bag is so cute! The strap is perfect with it.


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

My RM strap on another Darth Vader bag


----------



## finer_woman

I've worn my Warhol cape a couple of times this week. I love it, like warm soft blanket


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Bootlover07 said:


> Grey denim nubuck Regan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864113



How has this held up? Curious!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I'm using my new RM Bree bag today. I bought it just before Mothers day. I sprayed it with MK protective spray and so far I'm very happy with it. Its stood up to being tossed in my car and kids parties. No marks yet.
I'm happy with the quality, it's very tactile and I've had more compliments on this than my Chloe satchel I was carrying around for a while.


----------



## Glttglam

I've been carrying my new RM love crossbody for about a week and a half. It is also my first RM bag ever.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Jumbo Love Embossed Crossbody (black) with SHW.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I took my new-to-me MAM out today for the first time and I loved it!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Cupid


----------



## Storm702

Not sure of the name, but I am loving this new to me crossbody!


----------



## laurenrr

Storm702 said:


> Not sure of the name, but I am loving this new to me crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167385


that looks like an "admirer" i have one in hunter green and it is one of my favorite and most used bags


----------



## Storm702

laurenrr said:


> that looks like an "admirer" i have one in hunter green and it is one of my favorite and most used bags


Thanks love! Now I am on the hunt for more! It's the perfect size & great while I'm on twin mama duty!


----------



## laurenrr

my new julian bp- i love it!


----------



## Storm702

Periwinkle Nikki today[emoji173]


----------



## Deleted member 527163

My black swing bag with silver hardware, (blue/black polka dot lining). [emoji7]
It annoyed me that the chain wouldn't allow me to get into the bag when on my shoulder, so I removed the chain and added rounded leather handles instead. I am currently working on turning the chain into one long shoulder / crossbody strap by adding a leather piece to the top along with clips to make it removable from the bag.
I can never leave a bag as is...I always feel a need to customize it to my liking. [emoji4] I absolutely love this bag.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

I love hobo bags...and such a pretty color. Such a beautiful bag!!





Storm702 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki today[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168813


----------



## Shelby33

Brenda_Reid said:


> My black swing bag with silver hardware, (blue/black polka dot lining). [emoji7]
> It annoyed me that the chain wouldn't allow me to get into the bag when on my shoulder, so I removed the chain and added rounded leather handles instead. I am currently working on turning the chain into one long shoulder / crossbody strap by adding a leather piece to the top along with clips to make it removable from the bag.
> I can never leave a bag as is...I always feel a need to customize it to my liking. [emoji4] I absolutely love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173018


I am the same way! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm still using this. I want one in every color!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I'm still using this. I want one in every color!
> View attachment 4175401


I recently got one in grey, and while I’m not much of a large purse user, I think this style is by far the best one that I have. This purple is so pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I recently got one in grey, and while I’m not much of a large purse user, I think this style is by far the best one that I have. This purple is so pretty!


Thanks! I really love this style! Do you have a picture of yours?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I really love this style! Do you have a picture of yours?


Here she is! It’s the distresses leather. I bought it mainly for travel because I think it’ll hold a lot but isn’t too bulky. And crossbody is such a must for me.


----------



## Storm702

OhHelloDoll said:


> Here she is! It’s the distresses leather. I bought it mainly for travel because I think it’ll hold a lot but isn’t too bulky. And crossbody is such a must for me.


I love seeing all these Cupids! I really miss mine


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Here she is! It’s the distresses leather. I bought it mainly for travel because I think it’ll hold a lot but isn’t too bulky. And crossbody is such a must for me.


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!


Thanks!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Storm702 said:


> I love seeing all these Cupids! I really miss mine


Yes it really is a great but seemingly short lived bag.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I work from home, so I don't get out often! But this morning I did am early coffee run with my yellow Mini MAC.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> View attachment 4177875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work from home, so I don't get out often! But this morning I did am early coffee run with my yellow Mini MAC.


Love the color!


----------



## Shelby33

Nikki


----------



## Sora_V

MAC on a flight with me[emoji574]️


----------



## laurenrr

have been using this one non stop


----------



## Marinesp

Black on black Jumbo Love crossbody


----------



## laurenrr

havent worn this one for awhile but seems a good fit for a cold windy fall day ... wine mab with brass hardware


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Nothing else like her❤️


----------



## finer_woman

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4226931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing else like her[emoji173]️


[emoji7]


----------



## laurenrr

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4226931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing else like her❤️


love your charm!


----------



## Storm702

Periwinkle Nikki


----------



## laurenrr

Storm702 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227879


beautiful color!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my love crossbody


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## laurenrr

pulled out my tangerine plan b today-looks like a pumpkin so i thought this was a good day for it


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my love crossbody


----------



## Shelby33

Mini Nikki


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Mini Nikki
> View attachment 4260086


Is this the periwinkle mini Nikki?


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> Is this the periwinkle mini Nikki?


I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is


We're bag twins again![emoji173]


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> We're bag twins again![emoji173]


Oh wow! What others do you have?


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Oh wow! What others do you have?


The teal Nikki


----------



## Antigone

Checking out the sales with my love crossbody with black hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> The teal Nikki


Yes I remember! I meant do you have other RMs? I only have a few..


----------



## Shelby33

Cupid


----------



## finer_woman

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261328


The handle extensions are a creative idea


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I remember! I meant do you have other RMs? I only have a few..


I have had a Stone Nikki that I reeeaaallly regret selling, a teal mini Nikki, and a few Cupids... now I'm down to my periwinkle & teal nikki, and an Admirer, which I love. I have a Bryn that I'm still on the fence about... I love the shape & slouch, not completely sold on the color & idk why... I think I need to maybe take her for a spin


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> I have had a Stone Nikki that I reeeaaallly regret selling, a teal mini Nikki, and a few Cupids... now I'm down to my periwinkle & teal nikki, and an Admirer, which I love. I have a Bryn that I'm still on the fence about... I love the shape & slouch, not completely sold on the color & idk why... I think I need to maybe take her for a spin


I don't think I've seen an Admirer before. What color is your Bryn? I only have one Cupid, in Violet, but looking to add more. I love the periwinkle leather!


----------



## Shelby33

finer_woman said:


> The handle extensions are a creative idea


Thanks, much easier to wear with a heavy coat!


----------



## Storm702

RM Bryn on her maiden voyage


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## OhHelloDoll

I've finally used my midnight messenger mini again today, and for the first time yesterday, since purchasing 6 months ago.


----------



## andral5

RM every day but I usually do ‘t take pics. These were taken Sunday.


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> View attachment 4263732
> View attachment 4263733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM every day but I usually do ‘t take pics. These were taken Sunday.


Great color!


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> Great color!


Thank you, Shelby. Which one?


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> Thank you, Shelby. Which one?


The red bag!


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> The red bag!


Oh yes, it is. It’s my favorite everyday bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

lotusflowerbaum said:


> How has this held up? Curious!



Omg I haven’t been on the forum in forever and just saw this! I ended up selling it because I had two grey bags and thought the other was more practical. But I have the nubuck hobo in grey lavender and it’s held up great. I actually just repurchased this on the RM website because I miss it and I think it will hold up. I regretted selling it almost immediately.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Esquared72

Ebony Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

eehlers said:


> Ebony Nikki


❤️


----------



## Esquared72

This lovely was just delivered today. Found her on eBay for $25. I think this is Eggplant with the dash lining. She’s a bit faded and well loved, but with some conditioner, hardware cleaner, and a little TLC, I think she’s still got a lot of life left.


----------



## Storm702

eehlers said:


> This lovely was just delivered today. Found her on eBay for $25. I think this is Eggplant with the dash lining. She’s a bit faded and well loved, but with some conditioner, hardware cleaner, and a little TLC, I think she’s still got a lot of life left.


Congrats on your find! Love the charm you attached as well- I want to try it on one of my Nikkis now!


----------



## laurenrr

eehlers said:


> This lovely was just delivered today. Found her on eBay for $25. I think this is Eggplant with the dash lining. She’s a bit faded and well loved, but with some conditioner, hardware cleaner, and a little TLC, I think she’s still got a lot of life left.


beautiful!! lucky you-what a deal!


----------



## Shelby33

eehlers said:


> This lovely was just delivered today. Found her on eBay for $25. I think this is Eggplant with the dash lining. She’s a bit faded and well loved, but with some conditioner, hardware cleaner, and a little TLC, I think she’s still got a lot of life left.


Love it!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Using my new Love in Pine today.


----------



## anthrosphere

My sweet find. Midnight/pewter Matinee. Scored her on eBay for $70. It is in excellent condition and leather is still shiny, soft and squishy. I am so happy she’s mine. I look forward to carrying her through the winter.


----------



## laurenrr

anthrosphere said:


> My sweet find. Midnight/pewter Matinee. Scored her on eBay for $70. It is in excellent condition and leather is still shiny, soft and squishy. I am so happy she’s mine. I look forward to carrying her through the winter.


so jealous


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> My sweet find. Midnight/pewter Matinee. Scored her on eBay for $70. It is in excellent condition and leather is still shiny, soft and squishy. I am so happy she’s mine. I look forward to carrying her through the winter.


Wow that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm still using this MAB, it's smooshing up nicely. Sorry for the terrible picture, my camera doesn't like red.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## missconvy

just unboxed my new to me Bryn. Packing her up!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4390130


Love the shiny glazed, love these bags. I wish they worked for me because I just think they’re so cool.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Love the shiny glazed, love these bags. I wish they worked for me because I just think they’re so cool.


I bet it would work for you!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I bet it would work for you!


I have one I’m trying to actually get rid of. It’s just a too wide for me and best looks hand carried. And I’m just not the hand carry kind of girl.

I still think they’re gorgeous though.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I have one I’m trying to actually get rid of. It’s just a too wide for me and best looks hand carried. And I’m just not the hand carry kind of girl.
> 
> I still think they’re gorgeous though.


I carry mine on my shoulder. Can't do hand carry, I've tried... I'm sure you will find someone who loves it!


----------



## Naomisully

Today’s my first day using this sweet old Matinee I bought. The leather is crazy... it’s amazing!! [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Naomisully said:


> Today’s my first day using this sweet old Matinee I bought. The leather is crazy... it’s amazing!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393099


I'd love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Naomisully

Shelby33 said:


> I'd love to get my hands on one of those!



The two bags I have with FDL lining have the most awesome leather! I think this Matinee has been one of my best finds. I’m more impressed with this leather than my Balenciaga (though I’ve only seen my one so it’s not really fair to compare since I have like 12 RM bags of various years and styles to compare).


----------



## laurenrr

Naomisully said:


> Today’s my first day using this sweet old Matinee I bought. The leather is crazy... it’s amazing!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393099


love it


----------



## Minkette




----------



## laurenrr

mini perry


----------



## missconvy

Bryn in beet.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Mini Cupid for today. Hunting a Limited Ed. Zodiac Sign (Aries) ceramic tumbler for my friend celebrating her 39th birthday today [emoji512][emoji320][emoji4]


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## cw99999

So pretty. What kind of lining is on that one?


----------



## laurenrr

cw99999 said:


> So pretty. What kind of lining is on that one?


thank you, here is the lining:


----------



## laurenrr

pulled this one out for today-i love the leather on this MAC


----------



## emilybug




----------



## laurenrr

black/blue mattie


----------



## cw99999

emilybug said:


> View attachment 4406533


That color is beautiful!!!!


----------



## cw99999

New MAB.


----------



## gypsumrose

cw99999 said:


> New MAB.



Is that berry? It has a bit of a purplish hue from what I can see. If so, I haven't seen one of those in a long time!


----------



## cw99999

gypsumrose said:


> Is that berry? It has a bit of a purplish hue from what I can see. If so, I haven't seen one of those in a long time!


I don't know what the official color is (bought used), but I love it!


----------



## AbbyJ90

My new Edie crossbody from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Shelby33

Blood red MAM


----------



## Deetob88

Had to trade in my normal RM bags for a diaper bag so I can tote her around in style. My darling husband bought it for me as a gender reveal gift [emoji177] Our first child was born in March and I've been wearing it ever since. I even packed it up as her hospital bag. I'm considering buying a nylon MAB backpack as a smaller option.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Deetob88 said:


> Had to trade in my normal RM bags for a diaper bag so I can tote her around in style. My darling husband bought it for me as a gender reveal gift [emoji177] Our first child was born in March and I've been wearing it ever since. I even packed it up as her hospital bag. I'm considering buying a nylon MAB backpack as a smaller option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424921


Congratulations on your new baby!! Love the RM diaper bag!! I wish there were cute, stylish diaper bags when mine were babies lol.


----------



## Shelby33

Mini Nikki in periwinkle. Probably my favorite RM.


----------



## Shelby33

Deetob88 said:


> Had to trade in my normal RM bags for a diaper bag so I can tote her around in style. My darling husband bought it for me as a gender reveal gift [emoji177] Our first child was born in March and I've been wearing it ever since. I even packed it up as her hospital bag. I'm considering buying a nylon MAB backpack as a smaller option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424921


Congratulations!!


----------



## Shelby33

Teal Nikki


----------



## MissRed

Wow. I haven’t posted in about six or seven years. Time flies! I wore my Wine MAC to lunch with friends today.


----------



## Naomisully

MissRed said:


> Wow. I haven’t posted in about six or seven years. Time flies! I wore my Wine MAC to lunch with friends today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429332



Ohhh nice! That color is so rich and pretty! [emoji813]️


----------



## MissRed

Naomisully said:


> Ohhh nice! That color is so rich and pretty! [emoji813]️



Thanks![emoji847]


----------



## cw99999

new (to me) navy basketweave!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

MissRed said:


> Wow. I haven’t posted in about six or seven years. Time flies! I wore my Wine MAC to lunch with friends today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429332


Love the front clasp on this.


----------



## Shelby33

Orange Haze Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

cw99999 said:


> new (to me) navy basketweave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431785


Wow! This is so beautiful! Good score!


----------



## Shelby33

MissRed said:


> Wow. I haven’t posted in about six or seven years. Time flies! I wore my Wine MAC to lunch with friends today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429332


That leather looks incredible!


----------



## shesnochill

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 4412932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black/blue mattie



Stonewash Blue Matinee?!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Orange Haze Nikki
> View attachment 4432572


Not orange haze, It's salmon.


----------



## gypsumrose

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 4428884



I have this in the mini nikki. That Distressed Teal looks best in (either) Nikki IMO!


----------



## gypsumrose

MissRed said:


> Wow. I haven’t posted in about six or seven years. Time flies! I wore my Wine MAC to lunch with friends today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429332



Ugh! I've been searching for that bag for a long time. It's gorg!


----------



## Shelby33

gypsumrose said:


> I have this in the mini nikki. That Distressed Teal looks best in (either) Nikki IMO!


I would love a teal mini too! I agree, it's really a leather that needs to drape.


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> Stonewash Blue Matinee?!


i honestly don t remember if it is stonewashed but i think its black stonewashed and then it has the blue suede flaps!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## laurenrr




----------



## OhHelloDoll

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 4434773


Ugh, the more matinees I see the more I’m upset the eBay seller I purchased one from fell through. I thought it meant Mattie wasn’t meant to be for me...but now I want one even more! But Lord knows I don’t need one.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Ugh, the more matinees I see the more I’m upset the eBay seller I purchased one from fell through. I thought it meant Mattie wasn’t meant to be for me...but now I want one even more! But Lord knows I don’t need one.


I think there is one on Poshmark but a bit pricey.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I think there is one on Poshmark but a bit pricey.


Yeah, there are a few floating around. A couple are reasonably priced, but I’m not sure about the color and then there are some are too pricey for me at the moment.

Plus, I have a Nikki on the way so I should really wait to get that before getting something else.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Yeah, there are a few floating around. A couple are reasonably priced, but I’m not sure about the color and then there are some are too pricey for me at the moment.
> 
> Plus, I have a Nikki on the way so I should really wait to get that before getting something else.


Oh you got a Nikki?!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you got a Nikki?!!


I did! Its a full-size. And it was shipped, and has tracking and eveything lol.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I did! Its a full-size. And it was shipped, and has tracking and eveything lol.


I'm so excited! What color did you get?
I totally get the tracking info importance!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I'm so excited! What color did you get?
> I totally get the tracking info importance!


It's not an exciting color, haha, but it's a medium brown with gold studs that run up the side, and has the grey and white stripe lining. Browns are my favorite neutral so I know it'll incorporate nicely. 

It was one of those things where the listing was going to end, no one bid on it, there were no glaring flaws, and it was priced really low. I know I'd regret not getting it. So we'll see next week what she looks like!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> It's not an exciting color, haha, but it's a medium brown with gold studs that run up the side, and has the grey and white stripe lining. Browns are my favorite neutral so I know it'll incorporate nicely.
> 
> It was one of those things where the listing was going to end, no one bid on it, there were no glaring flaws, and it was priced really low. I know I'd regret not getting it. So we'll see next week what she looks like!


Oh a linear studded Nikki! I have always wanted one, it sounds great and I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh a linear studded Nikki! I have always wanted one, it sounds great and I can't wait to see it!!!


That's great to actually know the name of it! 

Me too! I'll definitely post some pics when I get it.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## OhHelloDoll

Yellow Mini MAC


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4435157


Pretty color! 
Also I've been really I to sun faces lately. When I visited my parents I noticed my mom and a neighbor of theirs each had one too. I may need a sun face.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Yellow Mini MAC
> View attachment 4435317


Love the color!!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Pretty color!
> Also I've been really I to sun faces lately. When I visited my parents I noticed my mom and a neighbor of theirs each had one too. I may need a sun face.


It took me 5 minutes to figure out what a sun face was, and I'm outside looking right at it :/


----------



## MissRed

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4435157



Cool straps. Did you extend them?


----------



## Shelby33

MissRed said:


> Cool straps. Did you extend them?


Yes I added the chain, I just like a longer strap drop.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> That's great to actually know the name of it!
> 
> Me too! I'll definitely post some pics when I get it.


Or it might be called Supernova


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> It took me 5 minutes to figure out what a sun face was, and I'm outside looking right at it :/


Lol I bought a small sun face this evening when buying my succulents. The box actually declares it's a "sunface," compound word.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Or it might be called Supernova


I just googled it, and you're right! 
The article I read was from 2009 and it said the Supernova Nikki came in 3 colors: grape, almond, and black and retailed for $650.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I just googled it, and you're right!
> The article I read was from 2009 and it said the Supernova Nikki came in 3 colors: grape, almond, and black and retailed for $650.


Oh good! So must be almond, beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Salmon (I think?) Nikki


----------



## Naomisully

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I added the chain, I just like a longer strap drop.



That is a great idea and looks very cool! [emoji813]️


----------



## Shelby33

Naomisully said:


> That is a great idea and looks very cool! [emoji813]️


Do you think? I wasn't sure..


----------



## Naomisully

Shelby33 said:


> Do you think? I wasn't sure..



I love it!! I’m totally going to copy you and do that to my Cupid!! [emoji813]️


----------



## Naomisully

Out at the playground with the littles!! [emoji813]️ I love this diaper bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Naomisully said:


> I love it!! I’m totally going to copy you and do that to my Cupid!! [emoji813]️


Oh good! It does have the long strap but the bag just looks so much better carried by the handles!


----------



## Shelby33

Naomisully said:


> Out at the playground with the littles!! [emoji813]️ I love this diaper bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436343


Very nice!


----------



## MissRed

“Devote”ed to errands today.


----------



## Shelby33

MissRed said:


> “Devote”ed to errands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436599
> View attachment 4436600


Love this bag!


----------



## Naomisully

MissRed said:


> “Devote”ed to errands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436599
> View attachment 4436600



Love it! That’s a very cool bag!


----------



## MissRed

Thanks Ladies![emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I just googled it, and you're right!
> The article I read was from 2009 and it said the Supernova Nikki came in 3 colors: grape, almond, and black and retailed for $650.


Did you get your Nikki yet?


----------



## shesnochill

Still favoring my Navy MAM


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Did you get your Nikki yet?


Oh my goodness, yes! I was waiting on some natural light, but it's been rainy here, so here is a quick shot in my closet.



The color is absolutely beautiful! Much more so in real life. However...the studs, interior an d hardware are way worse for the wear in real life. It's fine, I paid practically nothing for it, but I know it's going to kick in some OCD for me.
I bought knowing it wasn't perfect, but mainly just to test-drive the Nikki. I have a love-hate relationship with hobos. Love the look, hate they tend to fall off my shoulder. I have to say the Nikki is the perfect hobo. 
If I ever run across this color in better condition, I'd totally pay more and snatch it up.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Oh my goodness, yes! I was waiting on some natural light, but it's been rainy here, so here is a quick shot in my closet.
> View attachment 4442270
> 
> 
> The color is absolutely beautiful! Much more so in real life. However...the studs, interior an d hardware are way worse for the wear in real life. It's fine, I paid practically nothing for it, but I know it's going to kick in some OCD for me.
> I bought knowing it wasn't perfect, but mainly just to test-drive the Nikki. I have a love-hate relationship with hobos. Love the look, hate they tend to fall off my shoulder. I have to say the Nikki is the perfect hobo.
> If I ever run across this color in better condition, I'd totally pay more and snatch it up.


Wow beautiful! I love the Nikki, I find it stays on the shoulder very well. I'm having one delivered today!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Still favoring my Navy MAM


I love that!!!


----------



## gypsumrose

At work, so here's the worst photo ever of a gorgeous bag.. this light is killing my joy as much as the bag's beauty. Not sure why it's dark on the flap showing from the back, but that's not real. Is it the weekend yet?

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki navy luxe with blue /white striped lining. Color looks a little brighter due to sun.


----------



## Shelby33

gypsumrose said:


> At work, so here's the worst photo ever of a gorgeous bag.. this light is killing my joy as much as the bag's beauty. Not sure why it's dark on the flap showing from the back, but that's not real. Is it the weekend yet?
> 
> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4442696


That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## gypsumrose

Shelby33 said:


> That bag is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## gypsumrose

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki navy luxe with blue /white striped lining. Color looks a little brighter due to sun.
> View attachment 4442699



Gosh, so pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

gypsumrose said:


> Gosh, so pretty!


Thanks! It's beautiful, she only wore it a few times, it's like new!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki navy luxe with blue /white striped lining. Color looks a little brighter due to sun.
> View attachment 4442699


So pretty! By chance did you buy this off Poshmark from someone who posted a few RM bags a couple days ago? Because I MIGHT just have something coming in the mail for me tomorrow.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

gypsumrose said:


> At work, so here's the worst photo ever of a gorgeous bag.. this light is killing my joy as much as the bag's beauty. Not sure why it's dark on the flap showing from the back, but that's not real. Is it the weekend yet?
> 
> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4442696


Bad lighting can be the death of a photo. But it’s still a puddle of gorgeous.

No worries, you’re Gudatama little egg-butt mug totally makes up for lightning.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> So pretty! By chance did you buy this off Poshmark from someone who posted a few RM bags a couple days ago? Because I MIGHT just have something coming in the mail for me tomorrow.


Did you get the Sea Green one? Yes that's who I bought it from! Well I gave my sister the money and said ''You have to order this for me RIGHT NOW! "


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Did you get the Sea Green one? Yes that's who I bought it from! Well I gave my sister the money and said ''You have to order this for me RIGHT NOW! "


Yes I did! Honestly you probably did me a favor getting to them first because I don’t know if I could have decided between the two. I never clicked “buy” so fast!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Yes I did! Honestly you probably did me a favor getting to them first because I don’t know if I could have decided between the two. I never clicked “buy” so fast!


Me either, I didn't even want to risk making an offer haha!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Me either, I didn't even want to risk making an offer haha!


No, i totally get it haha. I would be too afraid someone else would have swooped in and snatched it!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> No, i totally get it haha. I would be too afraid someone else would have swooped in and snatched it!


Exactly! And the price was already great!


----------



## shesnochill

I seriously can’t stop carrying my navy morning after bag mini.. my dream is to someday own the stonewash blue mam..  but this one comes pretty close..

 We just finished yoga together hehe


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> I seriously can’t stop carrying my navy morning after bag mini.. my dream is to someday own the stonewash blue mam..  but this one comes pretty close..
> 
> We just finished yoga together hehe


You never know when a stone wash may pop up. The hunt can be half the fun.


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> You never know when a stone wash may pop up. The hunt can be half the fun.


I love your positivity my friend!

And you are totally right I love that with these original bags there’s a story behind it such as being once potentially held by another member here.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> I love your positivity my friend!
> 
> And you are totally right I love that with these original bags there’s a story behind it such as being once potentially held by another member here.


I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of the really good ones are!

I was going through the rehab thread and was like wow. What a lot of madness and fun that must’ve been. It’s too bad I missed all that, but probably better off for my wallet!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I seriously can’t stop carrying my navy morning after bag mini.. my dream is to someday own the stonewash blue mam..  but this one comes pretty close..
> 
> We just finished yoga together hehe


The MAM is such a great bag!!


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of the really good ones are!
> 
> I was going through the rehab thread and was like wow. What a lot of madness and fun that must’ve been. It’s too bad I missed all that, but probably better off for my wallet!


LOL! We were all addicted like mad. Many of us would go to and leave sample sales with 5+ bags only to regret and resell later. Hahahah.

When did you first discover RM ?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> LOL! We were all addicted like mad. Many of us would go to and leave sample sales with 5+ bags only to regret and resell later. Hahahah.
> 
> When did you first discover RM ?


I discovered RM in the spring of 2018. I was looking for a yellow crossbody and couldn’t find anything on the market new I liked, so for the first time I tried the second hand market. I ran across a yellow mini MAC and researched RM here where I fell down the rabbit hole! I’m surprised I missed it the first time around, as I’m in the right age bracket, but I wasn’t savvy to the purse forum back then either and have always considered myself a Coach girl. 

Then I got my BBW MAM.

Then I just bought a bunch of her new stuff because I was so into small cross bodies, but I felt like such a nut, I sold all the new stuff and put it on the back burner. There’s an old list I made here, but the only things I have off it now are my original mini Mac & MAM.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-many-rebecca-minkoff-bags-do-you-own.836732/page-39

Recently I’ve been craving her older styles, so I came back to *just* to look at RM...and now here I am, back in with these acquisitions:

Neon Pink mini MAC
Silver MAC
Black studded rocker (needed that bird lining!)
Almond Nikki

And 2 others on the way today that I’m excited about!

It’s really not THAT bad now that I listed RM purchases over the last 5 months, and they are all reasonably priced, but these aren’t the only bags I own either so...you know how that goes!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I discovered RM in the spring of 2018. I was looking for a yellow crossbody and couldn’t find anything on the market new I liked, so for the first time I tried the second hand market. I ran across a yellow mini MAC and researched RM here where I fell down the rabbit hole! I’m surprised I missed it the first time around, as I’m in the right age bracket, but I wasn’t savvy to the purse forum back then either and have always considered myself a Coach girl.
> 
> Then I got my BBW MAM.
> 
> Then I just bought a bunch of her new stuff because I was so into small cross bodies, but I felt like such a nut, I sold all the new stuff and put it on the back burner. There’s an old list I made here, but the only things I have off it now are my original mini Mac & MAM.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-many-rebecca-minkoff-bags-do-you-own.836732/page-39
> 
> Recently I’ve been craving her older styles, so I came back to *just* to look at RM...and now here I am, back in with these acquisitions:
> 
> Neon Pink mini MAC
> Silver MAC
> Black studded rocker (needed that bird lining!)
> Almond Nikki
> 
> And 2 others on the way today that I’m excited about!
> 
> It’s really not THAT bad now that I listed RM purchases over the last 5 months, and they are all reasonably priced, but these aren’t the only bags I own either so...you know how that goes!


Oh what's the other one on the way?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh what's the other one on the way?


I got a matinee too! It looks like it’s been routed incorrectly by the post office. It bypassed my state and is several states south of me, lol. Tracking says it’s being rerouted though. 

But Nikki should be arriving today!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I got a matinee too! It looks like it’s been routed incorrectly by the post office. It bypassed my state and is several states south of me, lol. Tracking says it’s being rerouted though.
> 
> But Nikki should be arriving today!


Oh a Matinee!?!? Nice!
Please post  pictures of that gorgeous OS Nikki when you get her!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh a Matinee!?!? Nice!
> Please post  pictures of that gorgeous OS Nikki when you get her!


I will! We get our mail kind if late here, but I've already checked the tracking several times today to make sure that's at least on the way.


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> I got a matinee too! It looks like it’s been routed incorrectly by the post office. It bypassed my state and is several states south of me, lol. Tracking says it’s being rerouted though.
> 
> But Nikki should be arriving today!


I’m so excited to see what you are  expecting!!


----------



## shesnochill

Posted this somewhere else this morning but reposting here 

During the day: Whitewash Rosegold Matinee

Night: Studded Rocker


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> I’m so excited to see what you are  expecting!!


Me too! It was supposed to be here Friday!

The Mattie is a bag I've been very hesitantly to try, since I'm not a big hand held bag girl. But, i kept coming back to really wanting to try one out. 

It's a risk I'm willing to take though for those contrasting flaps!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Going out on our first spin this morning.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Going out on our first spin this morning.
> View attachment 4444072


So pretty!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> So pretty!!!


My other big hobo is in trouble now that I have Nikki. Wore it out to the store and didnt have to wrestle once to keep it in my shoulder.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> My other big hobo is in trouble now that I have Nikki. Wore it out to the store and didnt have to wrestle once to keep it in my shoulder.


I'm so glad it works for you! See how it slouches so it really doesn't look big at all.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4445192


Wow this is beautiful! What is this!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Wow this is beautiful! What is this!


It's a MAM, with rose gold hardware. The pocket was also pink but it was too much pink so I dyed it. I don't know when it came out but it was after 2010, and the leather is much better than my 2010 MAB.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> It's a MAM, with rose gold hardware. The pocket was also pink but it was too much pink so I dyed it. I don't know when it came out but it was after 2010, and the leather is much better than my 2010 MAB.


I’ve just never seen such a beautiful color blocked morning after that before what a beauty


----------



## shesnochill

Finally finally finally took my Nikki out to play today


----------



## shesnochill

And when I showed up to lunch w my family, I noticed my mom had her Wine MAM w new hardware too!

So we we’re matching today!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I’ve just never seen such a beautiful color blocked morning after that before what a beauty


Thank you!


----------



## cw99999

Sage MAB at a coffee shop. I think I got this from one of you!


----------



## shesnochill

I don’t even know what this is called.. but I had gotten it back in the day at a RM LA sample sale.. never used her.. until now


----------



## gypsumrose

Goodness, I need to break out my mattie again!


----------



## shesnochill

Navy MAM today


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> Navy MAM today


That lining! I’ve never seen that before, and I’ve visited the linings thread multiple times lol.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I don’t even know what this is called.. but I had gotten it back in the day at a RM LA sample sale.. never used her.. until now


Could it be silver dot?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I don’t even know what this is called.. but I had gotten it back in the day at a RM LA sample sale.. never used her.. until now


Sorry I think it's something like yellow silver spot not dot, there was also a dusty silver spot but I can't find pics now. 2008 I think.


----------



## shesnochill

My Navy MAM is currently a great sub for my holy grail (Stonewash Blue MAM).. sometimes it looks like it in different lights lol.. it shall do until maybe someday I find myself my HG


----------



## laurenrr

Smoosh


----------



## OhHelloDoll

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 4451810
> 
> Smoosh


So smoosh!


----------



## Naomisully

cw99999 said:


> Sage MAB at a coffee shop. I think I got this from one of you!


From me!!! ♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Naomisully

I think I have my most favorite score yet! It’s in such nice shape overall! Do you guys think it’s a berry MAM? It has the old fleur de lis lining.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## OhHelloDoll

Naomisully said:


> I think I have my most favorite score yet! It’s in such nice shape overall! Do you guys think it’s a berry MAM? It has the old fleur de lis lining.


I don’t know what the color name is, but it’s definitely a oldy in really nice shape!


----------



## Shelby33

I don't know the color but pretty sure it was from s/f 2009 and available on Gilt.
Grey and white striped lining.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Trying to shop my closet, edit and enjoy the things I have before acquiring other things.
I rarely take out my MAM, especially black in the summer, but I was in a mood this weekend and used her Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## anthrosphere

Just received this gorgeous Nikki in the mail today. I wanted this color forever but I was waiting for one with a more affordable price tag. So happy I waited!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

anthrosphere said:


> Just received this gorgeous Nikki in the mail today. I wanted this color forever but I was waiting for one with a more affordable price tag. So happy I waited!


Pretty! Nikki by far is my favorite.


----------



## gypsumrose

annaversary said:


> My Navy MAM is currently a great sub for my holy grail (Stonewash Blue MAM).. sometimes it looks like it in different lights lol.. it shall do until maybe someday I find myself my HG



I have an amazingly soft stonewash black MAB as my sub for my BBW with blue MAB holy grail. It has FDL lining, and it's possible I may have come out ahead! The old school striped lining on your Navy MAM makes is super super special!


----------



## gypsumrose

Naomisully said:


> I think I have my most favorite score yet! It’s in such nice shape overall! Do you guys think it’s a berry MAM? It has the old fleur de lis lining.


If it has a pinkish hue to it, then likely berry. However, in that light it looks more Wine to me. Plus, there's not much info on it, but I do know that a few Wine MAMs existed with the FDL lining, because I had one once upon a time! Most Wine MAMs are black floral lining. If it's wine, it's definitely a htf bag!


----------



## shesnochill

anthrosphere said:


> Just received this gorgeous Nikki in the mail today. I wanted this color forever but I was waiting for one with a more affordable price tag. So happy I waited!


Wooooo!! Is this a Wine Nikki? Gorgeous and so happy you got her for a price you wanted it at.


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> Trying to shop my closet, edit and enjoy the things I have before acquiring other things.
> I rarely take out my MAM, especially black in the summer, but I was in a mood this weekend and used her Saturday and Sunday.
> View attachment 4457195


What color zipper is that!? Beauty!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Acquired this Stonewash Black MAB last week lol I’ve been buying way too many bags since I’ve been back on TPF... but goddamn it is so beautiful. The Stonewash leather is truly the best of leathers to get old and just more gorgeous within time. Even though this bag was definitely used by numerous users and it stunk so bad.. I spent about an hour cleaning it.. I love it! Sorry for the long post lol

Oh BTW, hello from Hawaii!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> What color zipper is that!? Beauty!!!


Thanks! It’s a yellow zipper track. Kind of a golden mustard color.

I wrestle with keeping the bag. I don’t often use black bags, but a big black bag seems like such a classic staple to have in my closet and the yellow zip kind of make it special.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> Acquired this Stonewash Black MAB last week lol I’ve been buying way too many bags since I’ve been back on TPF... but goddamn it is so beautiful. The Stonewash leather is truly the best of leathers to get old and just more gorgeous within time. Even though this bag was definitely used by numerous users and it stunk so bad.. I spent about an hour cleaning it.. I love it! Sorry for the long post lol
> 
> Oh BTW, hello from Hawaii!!!


I love the long finished tassels on this!

A stinky bag is my worst nightmare. I got a kind of perfumey one last year. Cleaned it and bearded with using it, and it’s pretty much gone, thankfully. What did yours smell of?

Also, lucky! What island are you on in Hawaii? My husband went to Kauai a couple years ago and it was really rural, so I can tell not there!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Just received this gorgeous Nikki in the mail today. I wanted this color forever but I was waiting for one with a more affordable price tag. So happy I waited!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

OhHelloDoll said:


> Pretty! Nikki by far is my favorite.


Thank you. She’s becoming my fast favorite, too. Such a comfortable bag and I love how stylish she is.



annaversary said:


> Wooooo!! Is this a Wine Nikki? Gorgeous and so happy you got her for a price you wanted it at.



Yes she is! The wine is such a  gorgeous color, I was overjoyed when I saw the price tag. I will cherish her forever.

Your Stonewash MAB looks so silky I want to hug it. I hope I can score one someday in the future. Those tassels are irresistible.



Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## gypsumrose

annaversary said:


> Acquired this Stonewash Black MAB last week lol I’ve been buying way too many bags since I’ve been back on TPF... but goddamn it is so beautiful. The Stonewash leather is truly the best of leathers to get old and just more gorgeous within time. Even though this bag was definitely used by numerous users and it stunk so bad.. I spent about an hour cleaning it.. I love it! Sorry for the long post lol
> 
> Oh BTW, hello from Hawaii!!!




That's the same bag I have! I loooove it.


----------



## shesnochill

gypsumrose said:


> That's the same bag I have! I loooove it.



Did you get yours pre-loved or brand new? It’s such a great bag.. I’ve missed the Stonewash leather so much and ESP in a MAB size. I’m not a tall girl lol 5’1, but I loooooove my MABs! I have no clue how many previous owners carried this one I got, but the handles are so stretched out and I’m terrified of it snapping!! I carried it with me to Hawaii and it’s so heavy, my bad lol


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Neon pink mini mac


----------



## gypsumrose

annaversary said:


> Did you get yours pre-loved or brand new? It’s such a great bag.. I’ve missed the Stonewash leather so much and ESP in a MAB size. I’m not a tall girl lol 5’1, but I loooooove my MABs! I have no clue how many previous owners carried this one I got, but the handles are so stretched out and I’m terrified of it snapping!! I carried it with me to Hawaii and it’s so heavy, my bad lol



Pre-loved, but in good condition!


----------



## shesnochill

gypsumrose said:


> Pre-loved, but in good condition!


I actually love buying RM preloved haha I love it when it's already broken in for me. Hehehehe!


----------



## Shelby33

OS, I think this was an SO back in the day. The leather has yellowed a bit but still in great condition!


----------



## laurenrr

Took this on field trip
	

		
			
		

		
	



With my daughter's gr1 class today


----------



## shesnochill

Stonewash Blue Mattie :3


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie :3


Wow this looks great!!! I pictured the shape totally differently!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie :3


Love the long finished tassels. Kind of jealous I don't have anything with those!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Supernova almond Nikki today.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

RM studded rocker with birds for a little run to Target.


----------



## Shelby33

I am still using this. Now I think the color may have been cream and not white. Hard to figure out but paisley lining, finished tassels and brass hardware. But anyway surprised how much I love this bag! I NEVER buy white or light colored bags but at 35.00 it was too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> RM studded rocker with birds for a little run to Target.
> View attachment 4469583


I think the birds are cute! And love the bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Supernova almond Nikki today.
> View attachment 4469115


So glad you are enjoying your bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Just received this gorgeous Nikki in the mail today. I wanted this color forever but I was waiting for one with a more affordable price tag. So happy I waited!


Is it wine? It is indeed gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Is it wine? It is indeed gorgeous!


Oops I see it is wine, sorry! Not only that but I already commented on it, I'm such a dork sometimes.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks! It’s a yellow zipper track. Kind of a golden mustard color.
> 
> I wrestle with keeping the bag. I don’t often use black bags, but a big black bag seems like such a classic staple to have in my closet and the yellow zip kind of make it special.


Oh I would keep it!! It's so beautiful compared to any black bag out there today and I love the bbw!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I am still using this. Now I think the color may have been cream and not white. Hard to figure out but paisley lining, finished tassels and brass hardware. But anyway surprised how much I love this bag! I NEVER buy white or light colored bags but at 35.00 it was too good of a deal to pass up!
> View attachment 4469788



I swear I read somewhere on here that this color was called parchment or paper white...something like that that led me to believe it was never a true white. If it was parchment, that would lend it to having a yellow tinge. I love it though, and you can’t beat the price.

The next thing on my radar is a finished tassel MAM in a lighter color. Love the style and I know I’d get more use if I had one in not black. There are some floating around, but not at a price I want to pay!



Shelby33 said:


> I think the birds are cute! And love the bag!!



Thanks! I think the birds are love or hate. This style holds more than I anticipated.



Shelby33 said:


> So glad you are enjoying your bag!!



The Nikki is so effortless I think. So, this will show how crazy I am. This is my second of this bag. The first one I bought off eBay for $11. I knew it was beat to $hit, but I was so on the fence if I’d like Nikki, I bought it to test drive with little loss. I loved the color and style, so when this one popped up, I got it. This one is practically new and in need of a little breaking in.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> The Nikki is so effortless I think. So, this will show how crazy I am. This is my second of this bag. The first one I bought off eBay for $11. I knew it was beat to $hit, but I was so on the fence if I’d like Nikki, I bought it to test drive with little loss. I loved the color and style, so when this one popped up, I got it. This one is practically new and in need of a little breaking in.


Was it you who thought the style may be too big? But it's not, it's perfect! I have 5 now, but one of them I'm going to dye black. I would LOVE one with the studs. You have a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Nikki again today. I have no idea of the color. Bought it off PM for 17.00 because there were some marks on the leather but a little tarrago shoe cream fixed her right up. (That stuff is amazing). I think I have about 10 RMs and this leather is definitely the softest. Love the gunmetal hardware too.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Was it you who thought the style may be too big? But it's not, it's perfect! I have 5 now, but one of them I'm going to dye black. I would LOVE one with the studs. You have a gorgeous bag!


Yes that was me! Technically they are larger than I NEED, but it is so soft and mould so nicely to the body I don't feel overwhelmed when I carry it. The shoulder strap drop is perfect and it doesn't slid off (which I was also worried about).
Thanks, the studeds are eye catching. If you ever run across one you'd want to buy, I don't even really think the studs make it much heavier than those without.  
I didn't realize you had 5! What color are you considering dying black? You have a mam that you dyed part of too, right?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Nikki again today. I have no idea of the color. Bought it off PM for 17.00 because there were some marks on the leather but a little tarrago shoe cream fixed her right up. (That stuff is amazing). I think I have about 10 RMs and this leather is definitely the softest. Love the gunmetal hardware too.
> View attachment 4471155


$17 is still a bargain if the marks weren't too bad and you were able to fix them.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Yes that was me! Technically they are larger than I NEED, but it is so soft and mould so nicely to the body I don't feel overwhelmed when I carry it. The shoulder strap drop is perfect and it doesn't slid off (which I was also worried about).
> Thanks, the studeds are eye catching. If you ever run across one you'd want to buy, I don't even really think the studs make it much heavier than those without.
> I didn't realize you had 5! What color are you considering dying black? You have a mam that you dyed part of too, right?


The one I want to dye is a very dark green and is marked up. The others are Teal, Navy Luxe, Salmon, Red,and the mini is Periwinkle.
Yes I did dye part of a mam but it wasn't OS so it was OK  
I'm happy you like your bag so much!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> The one I want to dye is a very dark green and is marked up. The others are Teal, Navy Luxe, Salmon, Red,and the mini is Periwinkle.
> Yes I did dye part of a mam but it wasn't OS so it was OK
> I'm happy you like your bag so much!


You do have quite the collection. I now remember you mentioning wanting to dye that one. Glad it's not the salmon! Do share after. 
I asked about the man because I see that color block pink one you partially dyed pop up from time to time and I've considered getting it. But, I've hesitated because it's not OS. I may just be better off just skipping it and saving the money to put twords another instead.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> You do have quite the collection. I now remember you mentioning wanting to dye that one. Glad it's not the salmon! Do share after.
> I asked about the man because I see that color block pink one you partially dyed pop up from time to time and I've considered getting it. But, I've hesitated because it's not OS. I may just be better off just skipping it and saving the money to put twords another instead.


Well it is a nice bag, the leather is nice and it has rose gold hardware, the lining is blue cheetah. I'm just kind of ambivalent about it, the handles are stiff not like my other 2 mams or my mab. They seem much more comfortable. It just doesn't feel special like an OS does you know? I think I'm just in love with the wbw one I got with brass hardware and paisley lining. And finished tassels!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Well it is a nice bag, the leather is nice and it has rose gold hardware, the lining is blue cheetah. I'm just kind of ambivalent about it, the handles are stiff not like my other 2 mams or my mab. They seem much more comfortable. It just doesn't feel special like an OS does you know? I think I'm just in love with the wbw one I got with brass hardware and paisley lining. And finished tassels!


I think you answered my questions about it, thanks. It's pretty, but I really want those long finished tassels and old feel at the end of the day, and pink bag won't fill the void!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I think you answered my questions about it, thanks. It's pretty, but I really want those long finished tassels and old feel at the end of the day, and pink bag won't fill the void!


Exactly!!


----------



## shesnochill

Stonewash Blue Mattie!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie!!


That leather looks so nice. Is it gross if I ask you to pet it for me?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie!!


❤️


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> That leather looks so nice. Is it gross if I ask you to pet it for me?


Haha! Done!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> Haha! Done!!


----------



## Shelby33

Blood Red MAM today


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I didn't realize you had 5! What color are you considering dying black? You have a mam that you dyed part of too, right?


I decided not to dye the Nikki. Instead getting some shoe cream in "sherwood" which looks like it will match the color of the bag. I had such good luck using it on the red Nikki, and dying bags black is so messy. I don't know what color this bag is supposed to be. Dark green, with a hint of blue, b/w floral lining, silver hardware with the round feet. My teal has all of the same except for the feet which are not round. The leather is very distressed. Mixed hardware. Oh well, after today it will be "sherwood" I guess.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I decided not to dye the Nikki. Instead getting some shoe cream in "sherwood" which looks like it will match the color of the bag. I had such good luck using it on the red Nikki, and dying bags black is so messy. I don't know what color this bag is supposed to be. Dark green, with a hint of blue, b/w floral lining, silver hardware with the round feet. My teal has all of the same except for the feet which are not round. The leather is very distressed. Mixed hardware. Oh well, after today it will be "sherwood" I guess.


Not a bad decision. I can’t even quite wrap my head around the logistics of dying a handbag as far as how to avoid getting it on the lining and the hardware. I’ve never read a tutorial on it, but it’s too scary for me to consider. And like you said, oh the mess that could make!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Not a bad decision. I can’t even quite wrap my head around the logistics of dying a handbag as far as how to avoid getting it on the lining and the hardware. I’ve never read a tutorial on it, but it’s too scary for me to consider. And like you said, oh the mess that could make!


Yes exactly! I have enough to clean around here haha


----------



## Jtbarrett322

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 4428884


Just bought one off of eBay.  Can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Shelby33

Jtbarrett322 said:


> Just bought one off of eBay.  Can’t wait to get it.


A teal Nikki? I hope you love it!! Post pictures when you receive it!!


----------



## Jtbarrett322

I will!


----------



## shesnochill

Couldn’t help snapping all these photos of my Mattie yday.


----------



## Jtbarrett322

annaversary said:


> Couldn’t help snapping all these photos of my Mattie yday.


Beautiful!  Yummy smooshy leather.  Wish she still made all her bags with leather like this.


----------



## Shelby33

Jtbarrett322 said:


> I will!


I think you will really like it. I have found the leather to be very durable, when it first came out people were afraid that it would be fragile but it's not at all. I got mine used and I think the bags came out in 08? And mine is still holding up really well.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

Still hanging out w SWB Mattie


----------



## Jtbarrett322

Shelby33 said:


> I think you will really like it. I have found the leather to be very durable, when it first came out people were afraid that it would be fragile but it's not at all. I got mine used and I think the bags came out in 08? And mine is still holding up really well.


----------



## Jtbarrett322

Here she is.  Love her.  I like the distressed leather.  I wasn’t sure I would.  I will be using it a lot in the fall!


----------



## Jtbarrett322

I am wearing my Sky Nikki today. Perfect for Summer.


----------



## Shelby33

Jtbarrett322 said:


> View attachment 4477505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is.  Love her.  I like the distressed leather.  I wasn’t sure I would.  I will be using it a lot in the fall!


Wow it's beautiful! It looks brand new!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jtbarrett322 said:


> I am wearing my Sky Nikki today. Perfect for Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477511


That is really pretty!! What's the lining?


----------



## Shelby33

Never thought I would like a light colored bag but loving this one.


----------



## Jtbarrett322

Shelby33 said:


> Wow it's beautiful! It looks brand new!!!


She said she never used it!  It is in great condition.  Like new.


----------



## Jtbarrett322

Shelby33 said:


> That is really pretty!! What's the lining?


Blue with black d


Shelby33 said:


> That is really pretty!! What's the lining?


Blue with black dots


----------



## shesnochill

Still spending time with Stonewash Blue Mattie 

Photos from yesterday.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This today


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> This today
> View attachment 4479759


I can't remember, is this new to you?


----------



## Jtbarrett322

annaversary said:


> Still spending time with Stonewash Blue Mattie
> 
> Photos from yesterday.


Beautiful


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I can't remember, is this new to you?


It is! Actually just got it Monday, so today is the maiden voyage. 
I am liking this color because it's so year-round. I have a hard time using my black one in summer. It's silly, I know.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> It is! Actually just got it Monday, so today is the maiden voyage.
> I am liking this color because it's so year-round. I have a hard time using my black one in summer. It's silly, I know.


Not silly, I almost used a black one but thought it was too hot outside. THAT'S silly!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Not silly, I almost used a black one but thought it was too hot outside. THAT'S silly!


It's been so hot and humid lately! But, you're just considerate and don't want your poor bag to sweat and overheat.


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> This today
> View attachment 4479759


Love!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Black Basketweave MAM


----------



## shesnochill

I can’t stop taking photos lol

Hope you guys appreciate them


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> It's been so hot and humid lately! But, you're just considerate and don't want your poor bag to sweat and overheat.


Exactly! Which is why I just got an almond MAM...


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I can’t stop taking photos lol
> 
> Hope you guys appreciate them


Really pretty bag!!


----------



## shesnochill

One more! The blue zipper!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> One more! The blue zipper!


The blue zipper is KEY!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Exactly! Which is why I just got an almond MAM...


Nice! If it's the same tone as my Nikki I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Nice! If it's the same tone as my Nikki I think you'll be pleased.


I'm not sure WHAT color it is, but it looks like Almond. CC lining!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I'm not sure WHAT color it is, but it looks like Almond. CC lining!


OMG, I think I know exactly what bag you got! I had been eyeing that one as well but ended up getting the SW tobacco since I already have a couple bags similar in color. Glad you got it! I'm excited to see your pics of it when it comes.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> OMG, I think I know exactly what bag you got! I had been eyeing that one as well but ended up getting the SW tobacco since I already have a couple bags similar in color. Glad you got it! I'm excited to see your pics of it when it comes.


Yes it was on PM!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> OMG, I think I know exactly what bag you got! I had been eyeing that one as well but ended up getting the SW tobacco since I already have a couple bags similar in color. Glad you got it! I'm excited to see your pics of it when it comes.


I got it!!! I don't know WHAT color it is.. Maybe cognac? It's perfect, not a mark on it, inside or out, like it was never used, and the handles look great too!! Here's a picture, the color is very true to this picture. The leather is soft and lightly glazed. Any ideas?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I got it!!! I don't know WHAT color it is.. Maybe cognac? It's perfect, not a mark on it, inside or out, like it was never used, and the handles look great too!! Here's a picture, the color is very true to this picture. The leather is soft and lightly glazed. Any ideas?
> View attachment 4484321


Love it! I actually came on here this evening wondering if it came yet. So glad it’s in such great shape. I’m a little jealous of that lining! 

I’ve been trying to come on here a little less and curb my desire to acquire anything else for awhile. Your picture isn’t helping


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Love it! I actually came on here this evening wondering if it came yet. So glad it’s in such great shape. I’m a little jealous of that lining!
> 
> I’ve been trying to come on here a little less and curb my desire to acquire anything else for awhile. Your picture isn’t helping


Haha, well I am done for a while! I have to stop looking on PM, that's where I've found the last 4 bags I've gotten. I really wanted one with CC lining do pretty happy. If you find yourself tempted PM me and I'll talk you down!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Haha, well I am done for a while! I have to stop looking on PM, that's where I've found the last 4 bags I've gotten. I really wanted one with CC lining do pretty happy. If you find yourself tempted PM me and I'll talk you down!


Yes, PM is a big pit fall! But maybe all the really good bargains are dwindling. Luckily I haven’t seen anything else that has grabbed me. Thank you for the support, both in the times of buying and during recovery lol.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jtbarrett322

Just received this one yesterday.  On a Nikki kick.  Love the color.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4484771


I’ve consistently used my MAM the past few times I went out and really do enjoy carrying the style. With your MAMs, like this one, that doesn’t have the shoulder strap, do you find you miss having it?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Jtbarrett322 said:


> Just received this one yesterday.  On a Nikki kick.  Love the color.


Very pretty color!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I’ve consistently used my MAM the past few times I went out and really do enjoy carrying the style. With your MAMs, like this one, that doesn’t have the shoulder strap, do you find you miss having it?


Surprisingly I don't miss it! I usually carry it on my shoulder using the two straps and it's pretty comfortable. I always used to use ONLY shoulder bags but I just love this style so much now.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Surprisingly I don't miss it! I usually carry it on my shoulder using the two straps and it's pretty comfortable. I always used to use ONLY shoulder bags but I just love this style so much now.


I'm such a crossbody or should strap fan myself, but I too have been trying to satchel carrying it anyway. I noticed it's not too cumbersome. I think the mam looks best carried. 

I haven't even used my matinee yet. That has no strap for me to fall back on so I've been a bit hesitant.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I'm such a crossbody or should strap fan myself, but I too have been trying to satchel carrying it anyway. I noticed it's not too cumbersome. I think the mam looks best carried.
> 
> I haven't even used my matinee yet. That has no strap for me to fall back on so I've been a bit hesitant.


Oh you have a Matinee? How wide would you say it is?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you have a Matinee? How wide would you say it is?


I do! Its longer than the mam. A quick measure shows it's about 14 inches. It also kind of depends if you have the flaps down or not. It's not as tall as mam though, and fits more comfortable under the armpit. 
I'll do some comparison shots and measure better tomorrow for you.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I do! Its longer than the mam. A quick measure shows it's about 14 inches. It also kind of depends if you have the flaps down or not. It's not as tall as mam though, and fits more comfortable under the armpit.
> I'll do some comparison shots and measure better tomorrow for you.


Great Tha K's! Would love to see it too!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Great Tha K's! Would love to see it too!


Tagged you in the thread "still love your OS bags." Felt like that was a better match for those pictures.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## laurenrr




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4493515


I've always loved this bag. Looks so luscious.


----------



## Shelby33

HavPlenty said:


> I've always loved this bag. Looks so luscious.


The leather is out of this world!! So thankful to have found it!


----------



## Shelby33

Cognac MAM


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Cognac MAM
> View attachment 4494251


That cat is so perfectly posed.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> That cat is so perfectly posed.


For once. She has issues. But I love her.


----------



## Shelby33

Refuses to stand up. 
I think it's my most comfortable bag to carry. It's perfect.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4507092


I love brown bags so much


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## Shelby33

Been wearing these
SW black MAB FDL lining


Light grey MAB sig hardware


Navy Luxe Nikki


Red MAM, not OS


Cognac MAM, candy cane lining


I feel like I can post an obnoxious amount of photos here since nobody ever checks this thread anyway. And the 3 people who may check won't mind


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Been wearing these
> SW black MAB FDL lining
> View attachment 4534128
> 
> Light grey MAB sig hardware
> View attachment 4534129
> 
> Navy Luxe Nikki
> View attachment 4534130
> 
> Red MAM, not OS
> View attachment 4534131
> 
> Cognac MAM, candy cane lining
> View attachment 4534132
> 
> I feel like I can post an obnoxious amount of photos here since nobody ever checks this thread anyway. And the 3 people who may check won't mind


nice pics


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice pics


Thanks!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> Cognac MAM
> View attachment 4494251


Love the bag... and love your little sweetheart there! (We have a kitty too!)


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Love the bag... and love your little sweetheart there! (We have a kitty too!)


Thanks!!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Been wearing these
> SW black MAB FDL lining
> View attachment 4534128
> 
> Light grey MAB sig hardware
> View attachment 4534129
> 
> Navy Luxe Nikki
> View attachment 4534130
> 
> Red MAM, not OS
> View attachment 4534131
> 
> Cognac MAM, candy cane lining
> View attachment 4534132
> 
> I feel like I can post an obnoxious amount of photos here since nobody ever checks this thread anyway. And the 3 people who may check won't mind



I love these. There's a couple of stonewash MABs floating around out there and I think I'm inspired.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I love these. There's a couple of stonewash MABs floating around out there and I think I'm inspired.


I have one SW, black, and that leather is incredible! It just always looks great, it has gotten rained on many times with no problems. I think there may be one on PM right now for 20.00 IIRC.
Let me know if you end up getting one!


----------



## hillaryhath

First time carrying my brand new brown vintage MAB, like from 08 or 09, with tags and stuffed with tissue paper and all!  Found it a year ago).  Only ran out to Staples really quick hence being really dressed down lol what a debut.  Holds a lot of stuff though, that’s my A5 sized Filofax inside of it!


----------



## lightwave

Beautiful!! Congratulations on a great find, and its maiden voyage!

I love that B&W lining. Nice room in there.


----------



## Shelby33

hillaryhath said:


> First time carrying my brand new brown vintage MAB, like from 08 or 09, with tags and stuffed with tissue paper and all!  Found it a year ago).  Only ran out to Staples really quick hence being really dressed down lol what a debut.  Holds a lot of stuff though, that’s my A5 sized Filofax inside of it!


It looks great on you! I love it, I have 4 MABs love them to death! I think yours may be lamb, not sure but a lot of the bags with sig hardware were.


----------



## Shelby33

Don't know the color, CC lining.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4576208
> 
> Don't know the color, CC lining.



Saw that beauty on Ebay.   Glad you got it!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Saw that beauty on Ebay.   Glad you got it!


Thank you! How are you? Have you found any more gems?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Blythe Camera bag


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Blythe Camera bag


Love the silver hardware on this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Love the silver hardware on this!


Thanks me too! It holds a lot for a smaller bag.


----------



## Shelby33

BBW


----------



## hillaryhath

One of my favs


----------



## Shelby33

hillaryhath said:


> One of my favs


I LOVE this bag! I have it in the MAC from 09 I think, but I would love to have it in a MAM or MAB!! The leather is unbelievable isn't it?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo dark chocolate


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Not wearing it yet, but I just got this cutie in the mail. Selling the backpack version of this Keith bag because I’d prefer something I can wear out at night.


----------



## KaseyHK

using the Elisha bag today. wish the handles were long enough for me to wear it on my shoulder.


----------



## Shelby33

KaseyHK said:


> using the Elisha bag today. wish the handles were long enough for me to wear it on my shoulder.


That's beautiful, is that royal blue?


----------



## Shelby33

Navy MAB cc lining


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> using the Elisha bag today. wish the handles were long enough for me to wear it on my shoulder.


My biggest handbag regret is selling my elisha


----------



## KaseyHK

i think so. i lost record of the official names of my RM bags after this forum renovated the platform some years ago.


Shelby33 said:


> That's beautiful, is that royal blue?


----------



## KaseyHK

it's definitely a very good looking bag. i particularly like the wide opening and flat handles. i hope Rebecca will bring back some of her popular bag styles, like Matinee and Nikki.


laurenrr said:


> My biggest handbag regret is selling my elisha


----------



## Denverite

I've been using this beauty the past couple of days! I just got it and love it SO MUCH! It's from a TPF special order that was completed back in 2012: BBW MAM with black hardware, red zipper track and cheetah lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I've been using this beauty the past couple of days! I just got it and love it SO MUCH! It's from a TPF special order that was completed back in 2012: BBW MAM with black hardware, red zipper track and cheetah lining.
> 
> View attachment 4637653
> View attachment 4637654
> View attachment 4637655


I LOVE IT!! I have the Funkylala recut but now I want one like yours too!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE IT!! I have the Funkylala recut but now I want one like yours too!



Thank you so much! Is the Funkylala one different at all?


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you so much! Is the Funkylala one different at all?


Blue zipper track, pebbled black leather, BW long finished tassels, and mosaic lining. The reason I think it is the recut is because of the BW tassels. I think it's from 2008. Using it today!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Blue zipper track, pebbled black leather, BW long finished tassels, and mosaic lining. The reason I think it is the recut is because of the BW tassels. I think it's from 2008. Using it today!



Ooh gotcha! Mine has long BW unfinished tassels. The BBW is so classic and they’re all different enough that having multiples is a great idea [emoji2] i would love to track down one with a pink zipper and either silver or gunmetal hardware!


----------



## laurenrr

This slouchy old mab


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This slouchy old mab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639715


Beautiful!!!


----------



## laurenrr

For a bag with such heavy hardware, this one is really smushy!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 4667470
> View attachment 4667471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a bag with such heavy hardware, this one is really smushy!


Are the studs gunmetal? Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

nice to see activity on this thread


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice to see activity on this thread


I should post more.. I wear OS RMs every day..


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Are the studs gunmetal? Beautiful bag!


Studs and hardware are silver. I dont wear it much as i find it kind of flashy, but it is really pretty! My mom
Gave it to me


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4708708


I loooove this bag


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I loooove this bag


Thanks! 
I am surprised by how much I love it. It's very comfortable and the leather is amazing. So lucky to have found one in brand new condition!


----------



## Shelby33

Periwinkle Nikki


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4714197


I used to have this bag! Love it


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I used to have this bag! Love it


Thanks! It's really comfortable and broken in!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

RM SW MAB


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Suntaurus

Hey everyone! New member here. I was active on purseblog 2015-2016 but then life came up and I forgot my love for handbags and I forgot my old account info. Since then I discovered my love for Rebecca minkoff. Slowly building my collection of her bags. Everyone’s bags here are gorgeous.


----------



## Shelby33

Suntaurus said:


> Hey everyone! New member here. I was active on purseblog 2015-2016 but then life came up and I forgot my love for handbags and I forgot my old account info. Since then I discovered my love for Rebecca minkoff. Slowly building my collection of her bags. Everyone’s bags here are gorgeous.


Welcome back! Love the bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Suntaurus

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4723751


Wow this bag is truly stunning. The leather looks like it’s in great condition!


----------



## Shelby33

Suntaurus said:


> Wow this bag is truly stunning. The leather looks like it’s in great condition!


Thank you! It looks like it was never used!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Found this Unicorn and it came today. Love this so much. I’ll be wearing this for awhile.


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


Carrieshaver said:


> Found this Unicorn and it came today. Love this so much. I’ll be wearing this for awhile.


Gorgeous! What lining does it have?


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Gorgeous! What lining does it have?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Gorgeous! What lining does it have?


----------



## Shelby33

Oh looks great with that bag! Congrats!


----------



## Suntaurus

Carrieshaver said:


> Found this Unicorn and it came today. Love this so much. I’ll be wearing this for awhile.



Where did you find this gorgeous bag? She’s in amazing condition!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Suntaurus said:


> Where did you find this gorgeous bag? She’s in amazing condition!


Found it off of Mercari. the bag is practically new can’t believe it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Found it off of Mercari. the bag is practically new can’t believe it!!


Oh I always forget to check Mercari. That bag was a special order, I don't think many were made, it's beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Love this bag! This has the red zipper lining but I’m thinking I need it in blue too! Is that silly?!??


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Love this bag! This has the red zipper lining but I’m thinking I need it in blue too! Is that silly?!??


No its not. I have a black MAB, black bw MAM, black with pink piping MAM, and a black and pewter MAM. I almost bought a black BW MAB because..... It had a different lining then the exact same MAM I have!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> No its not. I have a black MAB, black bw MAM, black with pink piping MAM, and a black and pewter MAM. I almost bought a black BW MAB because..... It had a different lining then the exact same MAM I have!!!


Ha ha ok! Yes, I need another!! Yes, I’m noticing similar colored bags that I want, but I want them anyway just because of the different linings.


----------



## Suntaurus

Carrieshaver said:


> Ha ha ok! Yes, I need another!! Yes, I’m noticing similar colored bags that I want, but I want them anyway just because of the different linings.


I feel this! I find myself collecting all of her mini mab tote bags in different colors. I feel like the blue zipper lining gives the bag a different feel so it’s not too similar.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4722004


Oh man.. I remember owning this combo in a MAC. The leather is butter!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Oh man.. I remember owning this combo in a MAC. The leather is butter!!!!!!!


It is, it's on par with my SW! I remember you having it too, because I read all of the old threads, I feel like I know you haha!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> It is, it's on par with my SW! I remember you having it too, because I read all of the old threads, I feel like I know you haha!


Hahahah!❤️❤️
I was up going through old threads last night.. one of the reasons why I loved RM so much aside from the bags itself — was because of the group of us here. The RM group is so different than the others. I won’t name names.. but I love you RM gals!


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> Hahahah!❤️❤️
> I was up going through old threads last night.. one of the reasons why I loved RM so much aside from the bags itself — was because of the group of us here. The RM group is so different than the others. I won’t name names.. but I love you RM gals!


I agree, part of the fun of buying/collecting was chatting about it with the ladies in this group


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> Hahahah!❤️❤️
> I was up going through old threads last night.. one of the reasons why I loved RM so much aside from the bags itself — was because of the group of us here. The RM group is so different than the others. I won’t name names.. but I love you RM gals!


It was your matinee photos that prompted me to get mine. ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> It was your matinee photos that prompted me to get mine. ❤️


And Lightwave's matinee is awesome and rare!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I want to give you all a hug through my screen!


----------



## shesnochill

lightwave said:


> It was your matinee photos that prompted me to get mine. ❤️


Really? Which Mattie do you have @laurenrr? Photo?


----------



## Shelby33

Using this today, I think this is Seafoam. But I've only seen that color with paisley lining, and this one has CC lining.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Using this today, I think this is Seafoam. But I've only seen that color with paisley lining, and this one has CC lining.
> View attachment 4744619


I just love the way you stage your photos!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I just love the way you stage your photos!!


Thank you!


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> Really? Which Mattie do you have @laurenrr? Photo?


I think this was meant for @lightwave


----------



## lightwave

Carrieshaver said:


> I just love the way you stage your photos!!


Right!?!!


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> Really? Which Mattie do you have @laurenrr? Photo?





laurenrr said:


> I think this was meant for @lightwave



Two of them, a whitewash gold and a noir.


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Right!?!!


It's because I have to hide in my backyard to do it! It's all on the dl!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> It's because I have to hide in my backyard to do it! It's all on the dl!


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

That’s it.....

I’m taking out my Stonewash Blue Mattie today... lol


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> That’s it.....
> 
> I’m taking out my Stonewash Blue Mattie today... lol


I would love a stonewash blue, such a beautiful color!


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> That’s it.....
> 
> I’m taking out my Stonewash Blue Mattie today... lol


Good! That bag looks so great on you!


----------



## shesnochill

Bump


----------



## shesnochill

Stonewash Black MAB


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm not wearing any. (Covid reasons) but I tried on my Black Edie crossbody today.  And it is SOOOOOOOO cute!   I can't wait to use it!


----------



## shesnochill

LemonDrop said:


> I'm not wearing any. (Covid reasons) but I tried on my Black Edie crossbody today.  And it is SOOOOOOOO cute!   I can't wait to use it!


Show us!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Brown Nikki again


----------



## shesnochill

Sigh all these OS bags!  

Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside lol


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm rethinking this bag because it's not OS but thought I would take it for a spin today.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I'm rethinking this bag because it's not OS but thought I would take it for a spin today.
> View attachment 4769147
> View attachment 4769148


It’s still kind of an OS! To me, OS is still including the blue and white stripe lining!

Spend more time with it to decide if you want to keep it or not!


----------



## shesnochill

SWB Mattie for today.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I'm rethinking this bag because it's not OS but thought I would take it for a spin today.
> View attachment 4769147
> View attachment 4769148


Well, that makes me feel better about it, quality-wise. I also want a brown MAB with paisley interior, but I can't justify keeping both bags. Running out of closet space...


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> SWB Mattie for today.
> 
> View attachment 4769155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769157


This is so pretty! This is the one with blue suede flaps, right?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> This is so pretty! This is the one with blue suede flaps, right?


Yes!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Well, that makes me feel better about it, quality-wise. I also want a brown MAB with paisley interior, but I can't justify keeping both bags. Running out of closet space...


Same here!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I'm rethinking this bag because it's not OS but thought I would take it for a spin today.
> View attachment 4769147
> View attachment 4769148


I like that one! Went through a couple bags today and I’m letting a few of mine go. Kinda feel like I should keep but then I probably won’t use them that much or if at all. So when I feel iffy or it’s not love just let it go.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> I like that one! Went through a couple bags today and I’m letting a few of mine go. Kinda feel like I should keep but then I probably won’t use them that much or if at all. So when I feel iffy or it’s not love just let it go.


It’s that kind of day with my Mattie here... lol to keep it not to keep hmm


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> SWB Mattie for today.
> 
> View attachment 4769155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769157



So beautiful


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> It’s still kind of an OS! To me, OS is still including the blue and white stripe lining!
> 
> Spend more time with it to decide if you want to keep it or not!



Agreed to both points


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> It’s that kind of day with my Mattie here... lol to keep it not to keep hmm


Ha ha you know what I’d say!! Right now I’m just loving my other Matties until then


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> I like that one! Went through a couple bags today and I’m letting a few of mine go. Kinda feel like I should keep but then I probably won’t use them that much or if at all. So when I feel iffy or it’s not love just let it go.





jennalovesbags said:


> Agreed to both points


It does look good in the sun.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It does look good in the sun.
> View attachment 4769414


It’s a nice color!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> It does look good in the sun.
> View attachment 4769414



What are your reasons for disliking this bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> What are your reasons for disliking this bag?


It doesn't excite me like my other bags do. I'm also not jazzed about the hardware. Much prefer her older hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm rethinking this bag because it's not OS but thought I would take it for a spin today.
> View attachment 4769147
> View attachment 4769148


Isn't that cloud grey? Sort of an RM classic!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Well, that makes me feel better about it, quality-wise. I also want a brown MAB with paisley interior, but I can't justify keeping both bags. Running out of closet space...


It's perfectly fine to let them spill out of the closet to the bed, or hanging on every doorknob in t he house, etc. That's what I tell myself.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> It’s still kind of an OS! To me, OS is still including the blue and white stripe lining!
> 
> Spend more time with it to decide if you want to keep it or not!


It is OS, it's from 08 right? Maybe we should reclassify what OS is..


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's perfectly fine to let them spill out of the closet to the bed, or hanging on every doorknob in t he house, etc. That's what I tell myself.


No problem with that


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> It’s still kind of an OS! To me, OS is still including the blue and white stripe lining!
> 
> Spend more time with it to decide if you want to keep it or not!


Good advice! BUT seller on PM just accepted my offer on a brown MAM. Decision time!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> It doesn't excite me like my other bags do. I'm also not jazzed about the hardware. Much prefer her older hardware.


Gotcha!

In the words of Marie Kondo "If it doesn't bring you joy........."


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey Nikki


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Grey Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4769754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769756


Beautiful bag and love love love the wagon wheels!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and love love love the wagon wheels!


Thank you! I love the wagon wheels I’m hoping I can find a few more at sales this summer. Hard to find in decent condition!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! I love the wagon wheels I’m hoping I can find a few more at sales this summer. Hard to find in decent condition!


I know! I have a large wooden and metal wheel, but the metal rusted and now ot seems to get smaller every year..


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's perfectly fine to let them spill out of the closet to the bed, or hanging on every doorknob in t he house, etc. That's what I tell myself.


I love your sense of humor @Shelby33 !


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Isn't that cloud grey? Sort of an RM classic!


Well, that DEFINITELY makes me feel better about it. And Cloud Grey fits! There are grey undertones.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> In the words of Marie Kondo "If it doesn't bring you joy........."


Yeah, I was thinking that too. But thanks to everyone's comments, I'm liking it more!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Grey Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4769754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769756


Very nice. I really like the contrast between the wheel and the bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4769761


Never get tired of seeing this bag!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Never get tired of seeing this bag!


I agree!

Remind me of the color again @Shelby33. Navy?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I agree!
> 
> Remind me of the color again @Shelby33. Navy?


I think so, zipper track is navy


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 @Carrieshaver  love the outdoor pics with RM!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 @Carrieshaver  love the outdoor pics with RM!!


Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4773723





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4773727




These photos of bags + flowers kill me.


----------



## tarable901

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks so much...it reminds me of a cup of cappuccino! I also love the silver hardware, as I am always scared about the gold plated hardware fading over the years, whereas the silver remains pristine!


 Anyone know what color this is?


----------



## Shelby33

tarable901 said:


> Anyone know what color this is?


I don't, would have to see the lining.


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## Esquared72

Just got back from a weekend in the woods in our camper van. Switched into this squishy puddle of awesome for the week ahead…my black MAM (blue
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 zip track and dash lining). My absolute favorite of my RM bags. So classic and just so perfect for my needs. ❤️


----------



## Antonia

SW sage MAB


----------



## Esquared72

Another Nikki - this is the purple from 2010 with dash lining…not sure of the color name?


----------



## Shelby33

Beloved


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beloved
> 
> View attachment 5591223


Is that a Marc Jacobs shoulder strap from the Punk line?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is that a Marc Jacobs shoulder strap from the Punk line?


No it's from a Boyy!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No it's from a Boyy!


Oh, the studs look like they say MARCJACOBS-I was trying to decypher it-lol!  I know you're very creative with your bags-they always look great!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh, the studs look like they say MARCJACOBS-I was trying to decypher it-lol!  I know you're very creative with your bags-they always look great!


Oh if I had one of those bags I would be very happy! One sold on TRR for 60.00!!!


----------

